# IVF/ICSI/FET OCTOBER "4 LEAF CLOVER" CYCLE-Anyone joining me?*** UPDATES ON PAGE 1***



## Sammy2009

Welcome to the October "4 leaf clover" thread.... this is a list of our lovely ladies and their progress so far! Good luck to everyone!!! :hugs:



*Buddy List, Dates and Outcomes*


Sammy2009 - Stimming 4TH NOV (Short protocol) EC - 17TH NOV -10 EGGIES!! - 7 FERTILIZED - ET MON 22ND NOV

MrsF - FET - ET 12TH OCT - PUPO WITH 1 X 6 DAY BLAST (1 X FROSTIE) :bfp: :wohoo::baby:

Britt11 - IUI - SEPT 10TH & IVF #1 - NOT NEEDED!!! - NATURAL :bfp::wohoo::baby:

Wrightywales - ICSI #2 - Stimming 25TH SEPT (short protocol) - EC 7TH OCT = 30 EGGIES - 24 FERT & FROSTIES (OHSS)

DillyC - ICSI #1 - Down regging 22ND SEPT (long protocol)

Glitterqueen - IUI - 11th OCT - OTD - 29TH OCT

Springflower - ICSI #3 - EC 19TH - 9 EGGIES - 6 FERTILIZED - ET ?  -

Babychristie - IVF #2 -

Maz - IVF #4 - Down regging 9TH SEPT - Stimming 12TH OCT - EC 26TH OCT - 14 EGGIES - 4 EMBIES - PUPO WITH 2 X CELL EMBIES!!!! - :bfn::cry::angel:

Isi Buttercup-IVF #1-Down regging 2ND OCT (long protocol)-EC 31ST OCT-12 EGGIES-9 FERT-PUPO WITH 2 X BLASTS & 1 X MORULA!!! OTD 18TH NOV - :bfn::cry::angel:

Redfraggle - ICSI #1 - Down regging 21ST SEPT (long protocol)

MissMonty - ICSI #2 - Down regging 16TH SEPT (long protocol) - -EC 18TH OCT - ET 21ST OCT - PUPO WITH 2 X 8 CELL EMBIES!!! (1 X FROSTIE) :bfn::cry::angel:

Mercyme - ICSI #1-Stimming 29TH SEPT-1ST OCT (short protocol)--EC 3RD NOV-13 EGGIES-8 FERT-ET 9TH NOV-PUPO WITH 2 X BLASTS (2 X FROSTIES) OTD 19TH NOV - :bfp::wohoo::baby:

Mrs-G-IVF #1-Down regging 7th Oct (long protocol)-Stimming 29TH OCT-EC 8TH NOV-8 EGGIES-5 FERT-ET 11TH NOV-PUPO WITH 2 X 3 DAY EMBIES!!! (1 X FROSTIE) - :bfp::wohoo::baby: 

Flower18 - IVF/ICSI #1 - 42 EGGIES - 38 FERT - PUPO WITH 1 X BLAST (15 BLAST FROSTIES) :bfn::cry::angel:

Yomo - IVF/ICSI #1 - Down regging 5TH SEPT (long protocol) EC 4TH OCT - 8 EGGIES - 4 FERT - PUPO!!!:bfp::wohoo::baby:

MySillyGirls - IVF/ICSI #1 - Down regging 1ST SEPT -(long protocol)EC-28TH SEPT-6 EGGIES - 4 FERT - ET 1ST OCT -PUPO WITH 2 X 3 DAY EMBIES!!! :bfn::cry::angel:

Wallie - Waiting confirmation to start IVF #1

Looknomore - IVF #1 (short protocol) - EC 12TH OCT-18 EGGIES-15 FERT-ET 13TH OCT-PUPO WITH 5 EMBIES!!!(3x 3 DAY EMBIES & 2 X 5 DAY EMBIES):bfn::cry::angel: 

Doodar-IVF#1-(Long protocol) - EC 28TH SEPT-15 EGGIES-9 FERT-ET 4TH OCT:bfp: then M/C :cry::angel:

Fleur123- ICSI #1 - Long protocol  - EC 11TH OCT - 5 EGGIES - 3 FERT - ET 13TH OCT - PUPO WITH 1 X 3 DAY EMBIE!! - :bfn::cry::angel:

Maxxiandniko - IVF #1 - Short protocol - Stimming 4TH NOV - EC 15TH NOV - ET 20TH NOV - 11 EGGIES!! - 5 FERT - ET SUN 21ST NOV - PUPO WITH 3 X 3 DAY EMBIES!!!

Megg33K - IVF #1 - Long protocol - Down regging 14TH OCT - Stimming 27TH NOV

Feebee - IVF #3 - Antagonist protocol - Stimming OCT - EC 22ND OCT - 5 EGGIES - 3 FERT - ALL 3 FROZEN

Leanne0166 - IVF/ICSI COMBO - EC 22ND OCT - 6 EGGIES - 2 x FERT - ET 25TH OCT - PUPO!!! Testing 8th Nov

CurlySue - FET 30TH OCT - PUPO WITH 2 X EMBIE BLASTS!!! :bfn::cry::angel:

Blue12 - Down regging 5TH NOV -

Lazydaisybaby - FET NOV - PUPO WITH 1 X BLAST!!!- OTD - 19TH NOVEMBER

Diamondaisy - IVF #1 - Antagonist Protocol - Stimming 3RD OCT - - EC 13TH OCT


If there is anyone who would like to be added/updated on the list then please let me know!!!​


----------



## Springflower

Me!:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Me!:hugs:

Hey Hun... I'm not going to say welcome back because I hoped neither of us would be coming back BUT it will be great to be IVF buddies again and was lovely go get to know you in the last thread... This will be our month!!!! ::stamps feet::


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well im dipping my toes for now anyway. hoping to have icsi end sept beginning of october not a definate yet as i have to phone up on first day of nxt cycle and then they will tell me dates. period due in 10 days so not long till i find out. cant wait to get started.

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well im dipping my toes for now anyway. hoping to have icsi end sept beginning of october not a definate yet as i have to phone up on first day of nxt cycle and then they will tell me dates. period due in 10 days so not long till i find out. cant wait to get started.
> 
> xx

Hey Hun... That's ok you can join us and if you decide to do a different cycle that's fine! 

It would be nice to see some of the familiar faces here and also some new ones too!!! Xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Bit early for me guys but just popping in to wish you all well and will secretly be stalking you all and following your progress!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Bit early for me guys but just popping in to wish you all well and will secretly be stalking you all and following your progress!

Thanks Hun... Please visit us often as I'm sure we could all do with some PMA!!!! X


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls,
thanks for starting Sammy. I read about what happend to you last cycle, so sorry to hear that :hugs:
looks like I will be doing my first round of IVF in October if I get the call. We pay for it privately so chances are I will get a call, DH and I just need to finish a tiny bit more blood work
:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls,
> thanks for starting Sammy. I read about what happend to you last cycle, so sorry to hear that :hugs:
> looks like I will be doing my first round of IVF in October if I get the call. We pay for it privately so chances are I will get a call, DH and I just need to finish a tiny bit more blood work
> :hugs:

Hi britt and welcome... I remember all the blood work as we had lots of it! We had to repeat some after a year so itches up to date but that didn't take too long! 

Since we have to change hospitals I do t know if I can fit the FET In before October (probably not) but we will see!

Wishing you all the best of luck and thanks for joining!!! Xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hey, can I join too? Hoping to have it confirmed next Weds at our follow up appt after our first IVF together just failed. 

Sammy and Spring - not glad to see you on here but very glad also, if you get my drift!:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hi:

DH & I are back at the clinic on Tuesday to get match-fit for one frozen blasto transfer in Oct :thumbup:

having a few pg signs at the mo, but i'm really not convinced it's the real mccoy, just think my body and brain are playing tricks on me.

Sammy & Wrighty, I remember you from my last IVF/ICSI!! I hope this is our time ladies - as i do for all of us!!! Summer 2011 :baby:-r-us! CMON!!! Let's do this badboy once and for all !!!!

:happydance: :wacko: 

TTFN x x x


----------



## MrsF

ok, so in keeping with tradition (as it were....) how are we all gonna make sure this cycle is ours ladies? here's my plans:

1) Smoking stop date - 28th August (although i think i'm nearly there now as it makes me feel yucksville)
2) already stopped drinking
3) back on prenatal vitamins and folic acid
4) no junk food (apart from odd bit of chocolate - dark and strong)
5) up the dog walking
6) pamper myself at least once a week, which will be increased during run up to transfer
7) acupuncture sessions to start 6 weeks before transfer date

what else ladies? anything you'll be doing differently / the same??

:dust:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

i wish you all the best for your cycles THIS IS OUR TIME. :dust:

sammy - weve both been through alot this last year. it has to be out time now we so deserve it. have you found a clinic to move to yet? xx

MrsF - good luck. my plan is alot like yours. ive already stopped drinking and smoking and i do eat healthy with the odd treat (couldnt do without my :icecream: lol) havent used prenatals before as i thought i eat enough of everything but will be this time just to make sure. ive never had acupuncture but it is something im seriously thinking off for this cycle. id try anything as this is my last cycle. xx

BabyChristie - so sorry to hear your cycle failed wishing you all the best for this cycle xx

Britt - hope you get the call to start october xx

Angel223 - thanks angel xx

Springflower - good luck to you too hun xx

AFM - AF due in a week so will hopefully know dates but have a feeling she isnt going to be on time. i will be phoning my clinic tomorrow as im worried they are going to say we will have to wait for a different donor but really want this cycle to be this year i wont explain why cos it is my bad negative side coming out which im trying to get rid of as all i want is positive thoughts 
i really cant wait to get a date something to look forward too.

nxt bit is going to be a bit of a moan just to warn you

some women just dont know how lucky they are :growlmad::growlmad: . had a friend moan at me today because she found out she was having a boy. like thats anything to moan about. they both wanted a girl and really did seem unhappy when they told me. felt like saying OMG get a grip you should be happy that everything is fine.

thats my little moan over with 

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

We booked out follow up appointment today and so its 15th Sept... we are going to tell the hospital to shove their IVF where the sun doesnt shine! :flower:

... and move onto a better hospital hopefully.

Questoion is: will they move the frozen embryo? I dont even trust them to thaw that one! :growlmad:

Good luck to everyone, there is going to be a lot of support and ladies PUPO together i think which will be nice for symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> :hi:
> 
> DH & I are back at the clinic on Tuesday to get match-fit for one frozen blasto transfer in Oct :thumbup:
> 
> having a few pg signs at the mo, but i'm really not convinced it's the real mccoy, just think my body and brain are playing tricks on me.
> 
> Sammy & Wrighty, I remember you from my last IVF/ICSI!! I hope this is our time ladies - as i do for all of us!!! Summer 2011 :baby:-r-us! CMON!!! Let's do this badboy once and for all !!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wacko:
> 
> TTFN x x x

We have one frozen embie.... i think its a day 4 blast so we will be transferring together! :happydance:

We are not allowed to have a fresh cycle until we have given the FET a go so this will be unmedicated i think. The reason I am not sure is that we are moving hospitals... my last one never gave us the choice so we had to have non medicated but i do not know what i would do if we have the choice? What will you be having? Welcome by the way...

What a lovely thread, there are so many of us that know each other in here!


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> i wish you all the best for your cycles THIS IS OUR TIME. :dust:
> 
> sammy - weve both been through alot this last year. it has to be out time now we so deserve it. have you found a clinic to move to yet? xx
> 
> MrsF - good luck. my plan is alot like yours. ive already stopped drinking and smoking and i do eat healthy with the odd treat (couldnt do without my :icecream: lol) havent used prenatals before as i thought i eat enough of everything but will be this time just to make sure. ive never had acupuncture but it is something im seriously thinking off for this cycle. id try anything as this is my last cycle. xx
> 
> BabyChristie - so sorry to hear your cycle failed wishing you all the best for this cycle xx
> 
> Britt - hope you get the call to start october xx
> 
> Angel223 - thanks angel xx
> 
> Springflower - good luck to you too hun xx
> 
> AFM - AF due in a week so will hopefully know dates but have a feeling she isnt going to be on time. i will be phoning my clinic tomorrow as im worried they are going to say we will have to wait for a different donor but really want this cycle to be this year i wont explain why cos it is my bad negative side coming out which im trying to get rid of as all i want is positive thoughts
> i really cant wait to get a date something to look forward too.
> 
> nxt bit is going to be a bit of a moan just to warn you
> 
> some women just dont know how lucky they are :growlmad::growlmad: . had a friend moan at me today because she found out she was having a boy. like thats anything to moan about. they both wanted a girl and really did seem unhappy when they told me. felt like saying OMG get a grip you should be happy that everything is fine.
> 
> thats my little moan over with
> 
> xx

This has to be the LUCKY thread for this year.... in fact i am going to rename it the 4 leaf clover october thread because that is the thread that supported me when i got my first BFP and i'm going to link it to that for good luck (if i can fit it in the title!) :)

Babychristie - Lovely to see you... well not lovely at all but you know what i mean :flower:

Springflower - also.... same as above, this time we are ALL going to get BFP's

Britt - Welcome its nice to have you here

Angel - Drop by anytime you like hun we would be pleased of your support and you never know you might start end of October or something?


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sammy i know this is going to be a very good thread i feel it in my bones lol. i love that your linking it with 4 leaf clover that has been such a great thread for me as well ups and downs but will be so worth it if it give us a baby in the end.

well phoned my clinic today just to find out if we will have to wait for them to find us a sperm donor and got a call back at 6 oclock saying that they are using the same donor as before so no waiting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so just gonna phone on 1st day nxt cycle which is in a weeks time cant wait come on AF dont you be late now :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> sammy i know this is going to be a very good thread i feel it in my bones lol. i love that your linking it with 4 leaf clover that has been such a great thread for me as well ups and downs but will be so worth it if it give us a baby in the end.
> 
> well phoned my clinic today just to find out if we will have to wait for them to find us a sperm donor and got a call back at 6 oclock saying that they are using the same donor as before so no waiting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so just gonna phone on 1st day nxt cycle which is in a weeks time cant wait come on AF dont you be late now :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> hope everyone else is well xxx

Yes it is!!!! Thats what i like to see LOTS of PMA from the start! I am going back to my roots and believing in the clover and i hope everyone gets pregnant in here!

Great news about your donor!!!! All systems go for you now!!! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

yeah hun cant wait to get started again. as strange as it may seem but i really am looking forward to stabbing myself everyday. think im going a little:loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> yeah hun cant wait to get started again. as strange as it may seem but i really am looking forward to stabbing myself everyday. think im going a little:loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ha ha... wrighty you almost sound like you are looking forward to the pain... ha ha :haha::haha::haha:

Best not start shouting from the rooftops that you like stabbing yourself though as you might actually get "sectioned" lol 

Go girl!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Just to give you an example of the shitty Dutch healthcare we have i read this on another forum today...

A girl goes to the doctors as she is not feeling well

Diagnosis? The doctors tell her she is allergic to WINTER!!!! WTF??? :shrug::dohh:

I am REALLY going to need that 4 leaf clover... :haha:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> yeah hun cant wait to get started again. as strange as it may seem but i really am looking forward to stabbing myself everyday. think im going a little:loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ha ha... wrighty you almost sound like you are looking forward to the pain... ha ha :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Best not start shouting from the rooftops that you like stabbing yourself though as you might actually get "sectioned" lol
> 
> Go girl!!!!Click to expand...

i think i am lol only thing im not looking forward to are the hot flushes but at least it will be cooler this time around.


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> yeah hun cant wait to get started again. as strange as it may seem but i really am looking forward to stabbing myself everyday. think im going a little:loopy::loopy::loopy: :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ha ha... wrighty you almost sound like you are looking forward to the pain... ha ha :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Best not start shouting from the rooftops that you like stabbing yourself though as you might actually get "sectioned" lol
> 
> Go girl!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i think i am lol only thing im not looking forward to are the hot flushes but at least it will be cooler this time around.Click to expand...

Lol... Don't worry, It will be more like "cold shivers" rather than hot flushes soon!!!


----------



## wrightywales

yeah dark night cold weather i just love autumn and winter lol


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> yeah dark night cold weather i just love autumn and winter lol

Well this winter will be ok cos we will be covered in baby fat!!! Extra insulation!!! Ha ha


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> yeah dark night cold weather i just love autumn and winter lol
> 
> Well this winter will be ok cos we will be covered in baby fat!!! Extra insulation!!! Ha haClick to expand...

ha ha ha init

i love it we got loads of PMA already can only be a good sign :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Can I join this 4 leaf clover thread, waiting for AF to start FET IVF. My cycle all out of sync due to IVF meds last time she showed was 2nd July trying to be patient but dont know for how much longer. Going to give it to 1st sept and if she does not show then going to phone hospital to see if they can give me something to start it. I have four blast frozen but not great quality. All you ladies seem to know about cells etc I havent been told that as yet? Roll on October x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi Tory and welcome!!!! I dont know how many cells my blast is either only that its 4 days old... i dont know the quality but this is the one we will have put back in October. By the time they get to blast stage its impossible to tell the amount of cells as the stage is too advanced. If its got to blast though, thats a good sign!

Wrighty - Oh yes i feel it too... this thread is the one to watch!!! Mu ha ha ha....

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
this would be our first IVF try in Oct and it all seems so overwhelming.
I am definitely going to be looking to some of you for advice as you definitely know your stuff. I am on the thread lurking, reading and trying to learn :haha:
I will post when I have updated info from the clinic

I think this is a lucky thread as well
good luck everyone

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> this would be our first IVF try in Oct and it all seems so overwhelming.
> I am definitely going to be looking to some of you for advice as you definitely know your stuff. I am on the thread lurking, reading and trying to learn :haha:
> I will post when I have updated info from the clinic
> 
> I think this is a lucky thread as well
> good luck everyone
> 
> :hugs:

Ask away Hun... Many of us have done IUI FET ICSI or IVF... some of us all of them! Lol

If you need any help or go ask any questions then I'm sure I can speak for everyone that we will help you to understand the procedure a little easier. I guess we are all unsure of dates right now, me included, but at some stage during October I will be making some progress! I hope... Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Sammy. Joining your thread as we're also hoping to start in October, fingers crossed. It will be our first cycle. Wishing all of us all the very best :hugs:

Hi Britt....lovely to be on the same thread again :wave:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Tory - welcome hun. hope AF arrives soon and good luck with your FET xx

Britt - welcome hun. ask away im sure we will all help you with any questions you may have and good luck with your cycle xx

sammy - yep this thread is full of PMA. i feel a lot more positive than what i did with my first cycle even after everything i have gone through in the last 12 months. id love to be preggers for our 10th wedding anniversay end of novermber would be the best gift in the world. i will be doing AF dances everyday to make sure she isnt late :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: even though i know she will be xx

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Tory - welcome hun. hope AF arrives soon and good luck with your FET xx
> 
> Britt - welcome hun. ask away im sure we will all help you with any questions you may have and good luck with your cycle xx
> 
> sammy - yep this thread is full of PMA. i feel a lot more positive than what i did with my first cycle even after everything i have gone through in the last 12 months. id love to be preggers for our 10th wedding anniversay end of novermber would be the best gift in the world. i will be doing AF dances everyday to make sure she isnt late :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: even though i know she will be xx
> 
> hope everyone else is well xx

Wrighty - are you doing FET again or a fresh cycle? Was your FET medicated or non medicated? My last one was non medicated :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> Tory - welcome hun. hope AF arrives soon and good luck with your FET xx
> 
> Britt - welcome hun. ask away im sure we will all help you with any questions you may have and good luck with your cycle xx
> 
> sammy - yep this thread is full of PMA. i feel a lot more positive than what i did with my first cycle even after everything i have gone through in the last 12 months. id love to be preggers for our 10th wedding anniversay end of novermber would be the best gift in the world. i will be doing AF dances everyday to make sure she isnt late :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: even though i know she will be xx
> 
> hope everyone else is well xx
> 
> Wrighty - are you doing FET again or a fresh cycle? Was your FET medicated or non medicated? My last one was non medicated :hugs:Click to expand...

im doing a fresh cycle this time and both my FETs were non medicated


----------



## Sammy2009

I guess it doesn't matter what it is, medicated or non medicated since it's not been medically proven that either one is better than the other! If this embie doesn't work then I don't know if to try another iui... We have 6 free tries in holland and I've only taken one do far... I know the chances are low with IUI though but anything is worth a try I guess!!! Lol xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> I guess it doesn't matter what it is, medicated or non medicated since it's not been medically proven that either one is better than the other! If this embie doesn't work then I don't know if to try another iui... We have 6 free tries in holland and I've only taken one do far... I know the chances are low with IUI though but anything is worth a try I guess!!! Lol xxx

yeah hun anything is worth a try and if its free even better you never know it could work and maybe give you a bit of time to save for another ivf as a back up but i really am hoing this FET works for you xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what it is, medicated or non medicated since it's not been medically proven that either one is better than the other! If this embie doesn't work then I don't know if to try another iui... We have 6 free tries in holland and I've only taken one do far... I know the chances are low with IUI though but anything is worth a try I guess!!! Lol xxx
> 
> yeah hun anything is worth a try and if its free even better you never know it could work and maybe give you a bit of time to save for another ivf as a back up but i really am hoing this FET works for you xxClick to expand...

Well here we have 3 free ivf tries, as many FET's as you have embies for and 6 IUI's free too so it's not all over yet. Thankfully we are still on free tries. As you say anything is possible... If that lot don't work then nobody can say we never tried! Lol xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what it is, medicated or non medicated since it's not been medically proven that either one is better than the other! If this embie doesn't work then I don't know if to try another iui... We have 6 free tries in holland and I've only taken one do far... I know the chances are low with IUI though but anything is worth a try I guess!!! Lol xxx
> 
> yeah hun anything is worth a try and if its free even better you never know it could work and maybe give you a bit of time to save for another ivf as a back up but i really am hoing this FET works for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well here we have 3 free ivf tries, as many FET's as you have embies for and 6 IUI's free too so it's not all over yet. Thankfully we are still on free tries. As you say anything is possible... If that lot don't work then nobody can say we never tried! Lol xxxClick to expand...

cant believe you get so much free treatment. wish it was like that over here. ive been thinking about looking at iui using donor sperm if its cheaper than ivf than might be able to save up for a couple of tries as there is nothing physically wrong with me thats if this cycle doesnt work but really do hope it does. i know FET is about £1100 so will defo be doing that if i get any frosties and if this cycle works might try for another in a few years :winkwink:xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Over here we don't have an NHS everyone has to have private health care at about 150 euros per person per month but then I suppose NHS contributions are not much less than that... It's virtually the same rule throughout holland, 3 ivf, 6 IUI and well like I say unlimited FET either single or two embies put back but you have to use frozen before another fresh cycle. Here everything is insured so soon I will go and get a brace for my bottom teeth since this was about 3000 pounds in the UK!!! well you gotta milk them for what you can eh? I pay everymonth for it! Ha ha x


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Over here we don't have an NHS everyone has to have private health care at about 150 euros per person per month but then I suppose NHS contributions are not much less than that... It's virtually the same rule throughout holland, 3 ivf, 6 IUI and well like I say unlimited FET either single or two embies put back but you have to use frozen before another fresh cycle. Here everything is insured so soon I will go and get a brace for my bottom teeth since this was about 3000 pounds in the UK!!! well you gotta milk them for what you can eh? I pay everymonth for it! Ha ha x

lol yeah get everything done that you can :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Over here we don't have an NHS everyone has to have private health care at about 150 euros per person per month but then I suppose NHS contributions are not much less than that... It's virtually the same rule throughout holland, 3 ivf, 6 IUI and well like I say unlimited FET either single or two embies put back but you have to use frozen before another fresh cycle. Here everything is insured so soon I will go and get a brace for my bottom teeth since this was about 3000 pounds in the UK!!! well you gotta milk them for what you can eh? I pay everymonth for it! Ha ha x
> 
> lol yeah get everything done that you can :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

It's a shame they don't do cover for plastic surgery... I could have a complete body over haul!!! Lol

I think the reason that you get so many free tries is because they are so freaking crap at it... It takes them about 20 chances to get you god damn pregnant here! Lol

IVF is supposed to be good in Belgium, they will put you to sleep for egg collection and monitor you better... We are going to try to go there but do not know if our insurance covers us abroad x


----------



## Redfraggle

:wave: Just popping in to introduce myself. I didn't know there was another October thread going on!! 

Been TTC for nearly five years and have MF problems.

I'm doing my first ICSI in October. Starting BCP on Monday so hopefully will know more dates and things when I talk to them Monday. We were given a provisional EC date of sometime in the week beginning 18 October.

Sounds like you are all experts in here so I'll be popping in with loads of questions when it gets closer!!


----------



## wrightywales

hi redfraggle 

welcome hun im sure we will be able to answer any questions you have and good luck with you cycle :dust: xx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> It's a shame they don't do cover for plastic surgery... I could have a complete body over haul!!! Lol
> 
> I think the reason that you get so many free tries is because they are so freaking crap at it... It takes them about 20 chances to get you god damn pregnant here! Lol
> 
> IVF is supposed to be good in Belgium, they will put you to sleep for egg collection and monitor you better... We are going to try to go there but do not know if our insurance covers us abroad x

i would of aswell if they did it :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

hope you can go to belgium hun if not have you got anywhere else in mind? xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Redfraggle said:


> :wave: Just popping in to introduce myself. I didn't know there was another October thread going on!!
> 
> Been TTC for nearly five years and have MF problems.
> 
> I'm doing my first ICSI in October. Starting BCP on Monday so hopefully will know more dates and things when I talk to them Monday. We were given a provisional EC date of sometime in the week beginning 18 October.
> 
> Sounds like you are all experts in here so I'll be popping in with loads of questions when it gets closer!!

Hey... no i didnt either until the other day, i searched for one though but nothing in site at the time so i started this one.

You are more than welcome to join us in the madness!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame they don't do cover for plastic surgery... I could have a complete body over haul!!! Lol
> 
> I think the reason that you get so many free tries is because they are so freaking crap at it... It takes them about 20 chances to get you god damn pregnant here! Lol
> 
> IVF is supposed to be good in Belgium, they will put you to sleep for egg collection and monitor you better... We are going to try to go there but do not know if our insurance covers us abroad x
> 
> i would of aswell if they did it :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> hope you can go to belgium hun if not have you got anywhere else in mind? xxxClick to expand...

Hi, god no.... i dont know where else we can go i cant really find any good recommendations. There are loads for Belgium and apparently they are much better at IVF than in Holland but i think the insurance company pick your hospital for you and i dont know if a) you can pick your own or b) you can cross the border to Belgium for treatment. We will call them next week to ask and ill keep you posted! I really want to go to a hospital in Belgium though as it has great results (nothing guaranteed of course!)


----------



## Sammy2009

Where is everybody today... It's very quiet on the forum! :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Well since ovulation is coming up in a few days I suggested OH and I practise some BD'ing so I go upstairs and say "sex later honey?" and he replies "why?" 

Lol... My god he is so used to no sex after the month after month of taking meds and most of the time either not feeling like sex or not able to have sex that now he thinks it's not normal anymore for me to suggest being intimate! 

It's good to be off the meds for a couple of months I must admit!


----------



## maz

Hi guys

I'm going to join you guys too if you'll have me ... I was on the other thread but it now seems redundant.

I don't know how 'active' I'll be during my treatment - after four fresh cycles, the need to ask questions and offer advice may well have disappeared for me, but time will tell. Just in case I'm not about much, I just want to wish everyone lots of luck.

xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Just waiting to start my FET but AF has gone awol. How long do you girls think I should leave it before ringing hospital to ask for something to start me off. Before IVF my period was every 26-28 days and has been for 22 years. Now I am on day 52 it will be 2 months on the 2nd Sept? Look forward to your advice x


----------



## Sammy2009

Tory123 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just waiting to start my FET but AF has gone awol. How long do you girls think I should leave it before ringing hospital to ask for something to start me off. Before IVF my period was every 26-28 days and has been for 22 years. Now I am on day 52 it will be 2 months on the 2nd Sept? Look forward to your advice x

Hi Hun and welcome!!!!

I have been through a few procedures also... FET IUI IVF X 2... I think most if us in here are now a few tries along the way BUT this is going to be the lucky thread and there are going to be lots of big fat juicy BFP's in here before you know it!!! 

I have just had a failed ivf and we go on holiday at the weekend so I can't start again until October due to how my cycles fall. We also have to find a new hospital in that time so it's a bit of a rush!

The girls on this thread are lovely and very supportive so I'm sure you will get loads of support and advice... Even if you don't ask for it!!!! Lol. Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

maz - hi hun and welcome good luck with your cycle xx

tory - i would get in contact with you doc tomorrow that does seem an awfully long time when you've been having such regular cycles. hope AF shows very soon and good luck with your FET xx

sammy - lol men. i hope you have a nice relaxing holiday hun xx

AFM - AF due in 3 days. really excited to see the :witch: strange i know but cant wait to get the dates of my cycle. 
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust5.gif to all xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi wrightywales - not long til AF now then! I hope she comes in time for you!

Yes men indeed... He actually went to bed early a little tipsy from his mid afternoon drink and said we would catch up on holiday!!!! Lmao

Ahem.... Ovulation is in about 3 days so he better get his ass into gear before then!!! Ha ha

I hope everyone is well... When we all have some definite dates I'll put everyones name on the front page so we all know what's happening and who is doing what and when. Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sammy - sounds like he needs a kick up the bum lol. im sure if you dressed in something nice he would change his mind :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: 

AFM - had a message on the phone this morning from the hospital so i them rang bk and the lady i had to speak to was on the phone to someone else so the nurse took my number and said they would get her to ring me back and guess what no call bk. feeling really worried as i wasnt expecting a phone call and have been waiting for all my forms to come through the post which havent turned up so really do hope everything is ok :-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> sammy - sounds like he needs a kick up the bum lol. im sure if you dressed in something nice he would change his mind :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> AFM - had a message on the phone this morning from the hospital so i them rang bk and the lady i had to speak to was on the phone to someone else so the nurse took my number and said they would get her to ring me back and guess what no call bk. feeling really worried as i wasnt expecting a phone call and have been waiting for all my forms to come through the post which havent turned up so really do hope everything is ok :-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(:-(

Maybe she just wants to double check some details before they send the forms out? Don't worry Hun im sure it's nothing important x

I'm so tired today.. I slept bad last night as it was hot but really windy and some freaking mosquito kept feeding on me! Grrrr!!! It's not even hot enough in this country for bloody Mosquitos!

BD'ing tonight is gonna be a chore! Lol x


----------



## wrightywales

phew she just phoned now with a big apology for ringing me so late and you were right she was just checking some details and she said the forms are in the post so just waiting for AF now. 

i wouldnt know what a mosquito looks like and i would defo squish it if it came anywhere near me lol. really do hate all bugs make my skin crawl.

i know what you mean about it feeling like a chore i went through that stage when we found out we wernt gonna get our dream that way but now hubby just says its all practise. practise for what i dont know. i aint planning on being a porn star roflmfao

xx


----------



## DillyC

Helloo 

Can i join you lovely ladies....

Just had FS appt today and been told i can start long protocol with next period which is due in about 2 and a half weeks.... and Provisional EC for Nov 1st .. (which i know is a bit outside Oct...but didn't think you would mind...:winkwink:)

I am having treatment at Queen Marys ( NHS part of Kingston hospital) and having ICSI due to MF... OH has count of 1million.

So first cycle for me...


----------



## wrightywales

hi dilly 

your more than welcome to join us. good luck with your cycle hun xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi dilly you are most welcome to join us!!! Nice to have you in here and good luck!! Xxx

Wrightywales - oh I knew it would be something like that and pleased it is... Though I wish they wouldn't scare people like that! It's windy here and the bloody tree is whacking on the metal terrace fence so clanging like hell so it looks like another night of no sleep... Tsst xxx


----------



## wrightywales

i know i was so relieved when she phoned 

aww hun just cut the bloody tree down. that would really do my head in i need my sleep get really naggy when i dont get much x


----------



## Sammy2009

Lmao... Gonna go mad in a minute!!!! 

Yup you can just see me sitting half naked on a swinging tree branch while frantically sawing away at the tree whilst spitting bullets and cursing insanely! 

It's really bloody loud and keeps twanging the metal about as loud as sodding church chimes!

Well we just bd'd but after looking at the OPK it was negative so I guess this was a bit of a "dry run" (well not so dry as I used pre-seed) lol... Erm well too much information..on that note I'm off to imaginaryly (is that a word?) cut my tree down now... ARGHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## wrightywales

i would of gone mad half hour ago lol. 

i havent got a clue if thats a word english wasnt my best at school. 

well least your getting some practice in as my hubby would say :winkwink: lmao 

well i hope the wind stops so you get a gd nite sleep hun x


----------



## Sammy2009

I think I might just stick my head out the window and then with a bit of luck the next gust of wind will whack the branch into my head and knock me unconscious for the night! FFS!!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

id be outside now with a saw cutting the thing done


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> id be outside now with a saw cutting the thing done

Lol... Dont think I'm not tempted! It's going to be a pile of twigs when I get my hands on it tomorrow! It's already uprooted our pathway with the roots, peed off our neighbours, acted as a bird perch (directly above our new garden furniture) allowing hundreds of birds to constantly sit there and shit on our table and chairs and bash down the fence... It's TIME TO GO!!!

Thanks for your well wishes and I hope the wind dies down so I can sleep... Pleased to hear your phone call was good news! Exciting stuff and all systems go Hun!

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## wrightywales

goodnite hun xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Amazingly the wind dropped and I went off to la la land fairly quick!

How is everyone today? I'm off to pee on a stick and see what ovulation is doing then take it from there! Lol. Xxx


----------



## wrightywales

glad you got some sleep hun

well had my forms today so they have been filled in and sent off so just waiting for AF hmmmm no signs of her yet not even the little cramps i get a few days before so think im defo going to be late but really hope she not. x


----------



## Redfraggle

I'm all systems go now!! Started the pill yesterday and stay on that until 20 September then it's down reg injections from 21st.

Provisional egg collection in the week beggining 18 October.


----------



## wrightywales

Redfraggle said:


> I'm all systems go now!! Started the pill yesterday and stay on that until 20 September then it's down reg injections from 21st.
> 
> Provisional egg collection in the week beggining 18 October.

thats great hun good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Sammy2009

Red fraggle - that's great hun not long now!!! It's nice that you have a date... I have no idea when in October I will do the FET. 

Wrightywales - you don't mess about eh Hun? Lol. When do you think AF is due? What are the forms actually for?

Me - well we go on holiday Sunday and don't have an apt until about 15th September to follow up failure. I am tempted to do the FET at the same hospital cos it will take a while to change hospitals and even then I don't know if we can move the snow baby?!!!

I don't trust them to do anymore IVF but maybe while we are finding and moving hospitals I can have the FET and another IUI there... Then skidaddle!!!

OPK is getting darker... I'm on CD 13 and a bit later than usual for a pos OPK... I think it will be pos tomorrow so going to wait to BD then since I have now finished work for a months holiday and can do it in the day while DD is at school... Lol x


----------



## wrightywales

yep get it all sorted lol. AF is due thursday. forms are for consent to do icsi with my eggs and using donor sperm, consent for my hubby to be legal parent to the child, consent for ec and et and a consent form to freeze any embryos left. sure we filled in more last time hmmmm


----------



## Mrs G

Just stopping in with big :hugs: for all.

xx


----------



## maz

I dropped my paperwork and cheque into the hospital this morning. If nothing else that bloody drive up into the hospital carpark is a good laxative ... I had to make a dash to the loo before doing anything else. So, the shit begins again in less than 3 weeks!!


----------



## wrightywales

thanks mrs g lily is gorgeous hope your both well xx


----------



## wrightywales

good luck maz have everything crossed that it works for you xx


----------



## Redfraggle

Good luck Maz. x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Just stopping in with big :hugs: for all.
> 
> xx

How lovely... You have never forgotten about us! So many leave and we never hear from them again but you are always there!

Lily looks gorg!!! Bless her, how is she on the bottle now? Better I hope... Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

maz said:


> I dropped my paperwork and cheque into the hospital this morning. If nothing else that bloody drive up into the hospital carpark is a good laxative ... I had to make a dash to the loo before doing anything else. So, the shit begins again in less than 3 weeks!!

Hey great news maz!!! Are you having IVF? we should really start making a list on the main page of when everyone is starting etc... 

Please let me know if you know exact dates and I will start to create one, it's good for people as they know what stage everyone is at!

I will probably not know until September 15th but it better be during my October cycle!


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> yep get it all sorted lol. AF is due thursday. forms are for consent to do icsi with my eggs and using donor sperm, consent for my hubby to be legal parent to the child, consent for ec and et and a consent form to freeze any embryos left. sure we filled in more last time hmmmm

Lol... I think you really have enough there Hun! Lol

Well I anticipate that I will do FET around 17th October since that is roughly when ovulation is due. I will have to co firm thus with the hospital though. We only have one embie so I don't even know if it will take place yet (depending on the thaw) but let's stay positive!!!
I think you really have enough there Hun! Lol.

Ok so AF is only two days away...


----------



## MrsF

:hi: ladies x x x x 

good luck maz for this cycle hun, we got everything crossed for you here too x x x x

Redfraggle - yay!!!!! Go girl!!! We've been trying for the same amount of time! hope this ones for you gal x x x

wrighty - sounds like things are moving fast for you hun!!!! 

Sammy - if my luck's out this month, we'll be havin our FET's at roughly the same time hun.

Even though i'm getting some strong pg symptoms, DH & I attended our FS consultation today to be on the safe side. No meds for us during FET cycle, just oestrogen from CD2 to get the womb lining nice and healthy and then it'll be decided when to transfer the blasto once monitored. 

lots of love ladies,
TTFN X X X X :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi mrs F!!!

What stage are you at now? Did you have IVF? When are you testing? 

Sending you lots of babydust!!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsF

i had ICSI last oct / nov hun. We had one blasto put back in during the fresh cycle which didn't attach, and we are left with 2 blastos on ice. one of those wee bubbas is being put back in in oct if AF shows itself in next couple of days (possible natural pg)

x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> i had ICSI last oct / nov hun. We had one blasto put back in during the fresh cycle which didn't attach, and we are left with 2 blastos on ice. one of those wee bubbas is being put back in in oct if AF shows itself in next couple of days (possible natural pg)
> 
> x x x

Good luck with the natural TTC... This us what I am doing this month and next but I don't know if I have ovulated early and missed it! I normally get a really dark thick line on an OPK on cd12 and cd13 but today I'm on cd14 and the line is almost non existent! I don't know what is happening now :( I will test later as this was with fmu and it's better to test with normal urine.


----------



## MrsF

looks like it's full steam ahead with the FET - negative test today. just gotta wait for AF to work out rough dates.

x x x x


----------



## Mrs G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Just stopping in with big :hugs: for all.
> 
> xx
> 
> How lovely... You have never forgotten about us! So many leave and we never hear from them again but you are always there!
> 
> Lily looks gorg!!! Bless her, how is she on the bottle now? Better I hope... XxxClick to expand...

Bless you huni, how could I forget you lovelies?!? Just hoping and praying (and stalking!) for you all. 

We're good thanks, still not really in a strict routine but we'll get there (hopefully!) Yeah, BF just wasn't for me, much better on formula.

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsG - awwww thanks!!! BF never worked for me either. I didn't produce enough milk and it made me as sore as hell. DD lost weight and nearly ended up in hospital and I was stressed. As soon as I put her on the bottle she gained weight, slept through the night and was a very happy baby indeed! I don't think I will bother again... Maybe try it but to be honest it scares me now. It works for some and not others but I think you made the right decision xxx


----------



## Redfraggle

MrsF said:


> looks like it's full steam ahead with the FET - negative test today. just gotta wait for AF to work out rough dates.
> 
> x x x x

Sorry about the BFN. Lots of luck with the FET


----------



## DillyC

Hey lovely ladies.... just popping in to say helloo....

I am also on last try to TTC au natural this cycle and OH is out... He is in a band and has studio practice tonight hhmmmm ... hope I don't have to stay up too late....might just give him a 5 min time slot....:rofl:.... I saw a nice juicy follicle on the scan the doc did on Monday... should be about ripe now!

Just got an inkling that it will be full steam ahead for me when AF starts and like Red I'm on the pill for 27days.... eekkkk ...

Looking forward to the BH weekend...anyone got any nice plans???
x


----------



## Sammy2009

Dilly - hi Hun and good luck with the 5 min slot.. I plan on giving oh one of these tonight! Lol

MrsF - sorry about the bfn Hun I'm expecting my next two cycles of natural being the same but hey ho I'm used to bfn now! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Really not sure what's happening with ovulation this month... I have never not had a positive opk. I think... Not sure... But I might have ovulated on cd10 or cd11. I always get ovulation pain and I did round about this time but just discarded it as too early. The tests are bringing up a line but not dark enough for me to be able to even think it's ovulation. Hmmm may have missed the boat this month! We BD'd tonight anyway but I think it was all in vain. Strange though as the lines are staying the same not getting darker or lighter... But weird! Oh well probably due to back to back fertility treatment since I can last remember! Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi ladies... How are you all? 

Well today my OPK is definitely getting darker... Ovulation is going to take place although later than normal. I hope AF is late as well as she is due 4 days before we leave Cyprus and I don't want her while I'm on holiday. In fact you silly cow don't come back at all!!! Lol.

We are applying to a new hospital in Belgium today.. Our insurance company have sent us a form to complete to do this so I really hope we will be accepted to have treatment there. It's a special IVF clinic not a normal hospital and they have 25 years experience just in IVF. I checked another forum and it appears their success rates are really good. Hopefully we will get to find out!!! 

Meanwhile two months of TTC the old fashioned way (lol) xxx


----------



## DillyC

Hey Sammy....

Glad you didn't miss the boat and ovulation is still occuring!

We got our 5 min slot at 11.50 pm last night... boy I was tired!!

New Hosp sounds good... much better to have so much experience... how does it work for you does your insurance cover all costs or just some??? Hope you don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Sammy2009

DillyC said:


> Hey Sammy....
> 
> Glad you didn't miss the boat and ovulation is still occuring!
> 
> We got our 5 min slot at 11.50 pm last night... boy I was tired!!
> 
> New Hosp sounds good... much better to have so much experience... how does it work for you does your insurance cover all costs or just some??? Hope you don't have to wait too long x


Thanks hun... its really weird though as im on CD15 and its about half way ther (the line) i really was expecting a negative test today! Maybe because I was 4 days late due to the IVF last month that its affected things!

I did the 5 min slot as well but it was more like 15.... i wish it had been more like 5 though! :haha: 

Here in Holland they pay for 3 free IVF's, as many FET's as you have frosties for (in my case I have only ever had 3, one collapsed on thawing, one was transfered and failed and the other is still on ice! Then you get 6 IUI's (have taken one already BFN)

So we have one IVF left, 5 IUI's and an FET from the last cycle.... The hospital is the best in Belgium but it depends if they will let us go there... they should and I will fight them over it if i have to but nothing is carved in stone yet. We still have to submit the form as we never got to do it last night so i suppose we will find out while we are holiday... :hugs:


----------



## DillyC

Hey Sammy....yes I am sure it is all slightly delayed due to AF being late...that makes sense....

Well FX you might have caught the eggie!!

Wow they do support fertility treatments for you, that is great, just hope you get to go to the hospital in Belgium 

OOOhh enjoy Cyprus ... not long now xx


----------



## Sammy2009

DillyC said:


> Hey Sammy....yes I am sure it is all slightly delayed due to AF being late...that makes sense....
> 
> Well FX you might have caught the eggie!!
> 
> Wow they do support fertility treatments for you, that is great, just hope you get to go to the hospital in Belgium
> 
> OOOhh enjoy Cyprus ... not long now xx

Morning Dilly!!!!

It sure looks like it... the OPK is really dark today...



I really thought I had missed it.... We BD'd this morning and may tomorrow morning just in case and then that will be it for this month!!! :haha:

Two days until we fly now.... I cant wait so im washing an ironing like a mad woman! lol.

Later I have to get the epilator out and then i am going to attempt to wax my foof (always a pleasurable experience NOT) :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Later I have to get the epilator out and then i am going to attempt to wax my foof (always a pleasurable experience NOT) :haha:[/QUOTE]

lol....:rofl: you crack me up Sammy

well I am either 12dpo or 14dpo (cant tell with my silly temps) and I have some wicked cramps and a negative IC, so the witch is on her way...agghhh
I was really hoping by some stroke of luck we would conceive naturally and skip the whole IVF thing. It looks like 1 more cycle until possible IVF in Oct.

how are you lovely ladies?
:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Later I have to get the epilator out and then i am going to attempt to wax my foof (always a pleasurable experience NOT) :haha:

lol....:rofl: you crack me up Sammy

well I am either 12dpo or 14dpo (cant tell with my silly temps) and I have some wicked cramps and a negative IC, so the witch is on her way...agghhh
I was really hoping by some stroke of luck we would conceive naturally and skip the whole IVF thing. It looks like 1 more cycle until possible IVF in Oct.

how are you lovely ladies?
:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Wishing now i NEVER waxed my foof.... OMG the pain! I had to leave it half done in case i passed out with the pain so now its got bald patches!

Hmmm seems a few of us are TTC naturally... It IS possible because i have seen girls on here where their OH has had sperm problems and they have fell naturally. My colleagues friend had 3 IVF... all failed and then she was gearing up for the 4th and fell pregnant naturally!

We still havent completed that form for the hospital but OH got another job today as Regional Sales Manager so i cant complain... he has had a busy day!

Sorry to hear about the BFN :growlmad: I am expecting a couple of these as well but hopefully i will be wrong! Well i guess its a case of never stop believing eh? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

sammy - congrats to OH on the new job. hope you have a lovely holiday hun xx

Mrsf - wishing you the best of luck with you FET hun xx

Dillly - my plans are for a nice relaxing weekend. do you have anything nice planned? xx

soz not been on for a few days but had trouble with my internet. well AF arrived on thursday dead on time what a shock i had but glad in a way aswell. have a drugs appointment booked for 14th september. they dont even know what protocol im on yet i wont know until i get my drugs delivered which has annoyed me would of liked to have know alot sooner. if im on the short protocol i will start end september if im on long i will start 17th september so on both i will have egg collection around middle of october. cant wait to find out when i get my drugs. they now deliver them to your door so just waiting for a phone call off the company telling me when i will get them. 

well went to chester zoo today with OH, a friend and her 2 children. had a brilliant day. found a coin press thing by the gift shop and it had a my lucky penny with a four leaf clover on so had to get one will keep it on me from now on

:dust::hug: xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
well the witch got me this morning- so our first natural cycle in quite awhile before IVF is a bust, oh well :shrug: We may do an unmedicated IUI next cycle and than IVF in Oct.

how are the rest of you lovely ladies??

I plan on drinking a whole bunch of wine tonight at our friends place :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:witch: got me too this morn Britt :gun: :grr: :growlmad: i've not had a drink since Aug 1st, but thought f*** it, i'm having one or two this eve - and why not ;) 

hope you ladies are all doin good x x x x 

wrighty - loving the four leaf clover penny - could be the effigy we need on this thread!!!!!! 

so, POA for us - one natural cycle (may do the deed around "that time" but not symptom spot this time ( yeah, right....), then start oestrogen tabs orally at the start (well, cd2) of next AF (eta - 23rd Sept, start tabs 24th) and then blasto transfer how-ever-many-days-later depending on womb lining (cd 11-15 i think???? (3rd - 7th oct ish). In the meantime, acupuncture starts w/c 6th sept, once a week right up until test date.

if that's not a winning formula, then straight back on it for last blasto transfer in nov.

lots of love ladies, as always

x x x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

britt - sorry AF got you hun. hope you enjoy your drinks with friends tonight. :hugs: xx

im having a nice relaxing weekend so far. i dont plan on doing much tomorrow either. hoping i get a call next week about when my drugs will be getting dropped off. really do have a feeling they are going to put me on the short protocol as they got so many eggs from me on the long one. well i hope i know soon i hate waiting for things :haha::haha:

:dust::hug: xxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrighty - I love those pennies. My DD always gets a pressed penny wherever we go out for the day! And 4 leaf clover as well. All good x 

Britt and mrs f- sorry about the witch :( but glad to see plans are rolling!

I won't be around much in the next two weeks as im off on me jollies (lol) but I really wish everyone ultimate success while I'm gone and look forward to catching up when I get back xxx


----------



## wrightywales

sorry MrsF didnt see your post

sorry AF showed her ugly face hope you have a nice few drinks tonight. good luck with your nxt cycle fx-ed you wont need your FET hun

:dust::hug: xx


----------



## MrsF

lol, no worries wrighty :thumbup: x x x i think the whole ltttc is all centred around the waiting and it sucks!!!!! i'd have thought i'd be more patient by now, but somehow i think i'm less!!!!!!

have a top holiday Sammy, we'll miss your updates, but will look forward to them all when you get back x x x 

my update - cd2, which also marks the 2nd day of no smoking. chillin today (watching dvds and reading) as Zita West mentioned something about reducing exercise during AF as energy is needed elsewhere (well, that's how i interpreted it anyway...;) ) don't think i've got it in me for a natural try this month, i think i'm just gonna focus on the FET mid oct. i shall be drinking lots of rooibus tea (more anti-oxidants than green tea allegedly, and good for depression and mild anxiety) - it's really nice actually!!! caffeine free and very drinkable. Food today will be spinach soup i made ages ago that's in the freezer (and will save me prep time!!!) full of iron rich stuff. 

i may follow it all up this afternoon with a spot of visualisation. pma pma pma. 


have a lovely day ladies x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks everyone !!

Mrs f - don't worry I'm sure I'll have lots of interesting holiday updates when I'm back! Ha ha !!

Xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey can I join
I start HRT drugs tomorrow 1st injection 22nd sept ec around 4th Oct Its my first time and we are having icsi and I am on short protocol. have been reading about egg collection , my clinic doesn't sedate but they give you painkiller( up the bum apparently lovely...not) and temazapam- anyone any experience of this?? starting to get nervous now- I am travelling to have treatment so will be away from home for bout 3 weeks.I am sure I will be on asking all sorts of questions when it all kicks off. good luck to everyone xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

MrsF - i know what you mean i was very patient when all this first started but no i have none and the waiting just drives me crazy. im now wainting for a phone call off the drugs company to tell me when my drugs will be getting dropped off hows the 2nd day of no smoking going? xxx

Sammy - wish i was going somewhere nice, hot and sunny have a lovely time and look forward to hearing from you when you get bk xxx

AFM - well im resting my foot i knocked a glass paper weight on it this morning. nothing broken as i can move my toes but badly bruised :( ive always been a bit accident prone but ouch it hurt. hubby put an ice pack straight on it which does seem to have helped and hes now doing all the house work for me he is a good hubby lol

hope everyone else is ok :dust::hug: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

glitterqueen said:


> Hey can I join
> I start HRT drugs tomorrow 1st injection 22nd sept ec around 4th Oct Its my first time and we are having icsi and I am on short protocol. have been reading about egg collection , my clinic doesn't sedate but they give you painkiller( up the bum apparently lovely...not) and temazapam- anyone any experience of this?? starting to get nervous now- I am travelling to have treatment so will be away from home for bout 3 weeks.I am sure I will be on asking all sorts of questions when it all kicks off. good luck to everyone xx

hi qlitterqueen and welcome. good look with your cycle hun. im sure we can help with any questions you may have. my hospital do use sedation so im not much help with you on that sorry. xxx


----------



## MrsF

hi glitterqueen, welcome! Ask away cherub, a few of us have been through the at least one fresh IVF/ICSI procedure so between us all we should be able to help you out. I had a sedation with both my EC and transfer, so i guess i'm not much use there either!!! can i be cheeky and ask where you're travelling to??? (please dont feel obliged to answer if you'd rather not x x x)

wrighy, "clean-day 2" as i'd now like to call it (do you like what i've done there!!!!!) is clearly affecting my brain...... it's not going too bad thankyou mate. Have had a few wee cravings, but not as bad as it has been in the past. I think in my heart of hearts i know i have to nail it this time, it's obviously not helping my fertility, and i cant go on how i am. We've given up before but started again after our unsuccessful ICSI last year. I chose this cycle to give up to help me visualise my womb getting "clean and ready" for this AF and next AF, ready for the FET, so after 2 AF's, they'll be no toxins, or traces in the womb to put the wee bean off from sticking. Crazy logic, but it works for me in my head :) 

i hope your foot gets better soon hun (and when it does, pretend it still hurts so DH can do more lovely things for you ... ;) )

x x x


----------



## glitterqueen

Mrs F
I am going to Care in Sheffield- I am in Northern Ireland-did consider norway but flights were not available but Sheffield specialize in older birds lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls how are you doing? its going to be a little quiet on this thread I think with Sammy travelling... 

I have a question for you- IVF is all very new and overwhelming for me but what is the difference between the "short protocol" and "long protocol"
also does a fresh embryo transfer have a better success rate than the frozen? or is it the other way around typically?

thanks
:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls how are you doing? its going to be a little quiet on this thread I think with Sammy travelling...
> 
> I have a question for you- IVF is all very new and overwhelming for me but what is the difference between the "short protocol" and "long protocol"
> also does a fresh embryo transfer have a better success rate than the frozen? or is it the other way around typically?
> 
> thanks
> :hugs:

hi hun 

im looking after the thead while sammys away so hope it wont be too quiet 

with short protocol you dont down reg. you just start stims on day one of your cycle then you have EC before ov time so its very short

long procotol you start down reg about day 23 of your cycle for about 2 weeks then start stims for around 10 - 14 days some are different i have heard of ladies going on BCP for a few weeks before down reg but they dont do that at my hospital.

at my hospital fresh transfer has 35% chance of working where as frozen transfer has 17% chance of working. different hospitals have different %s but fresh is better.

xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Britt hun. Wish you had a journal I could stalk. I was wondering the exact same things!!!! :shrug:

Thanks Wrighty!!! Very informative. Wishing you all the best in your next try!!!


----------



## wrightywales

thanks isi good luck with your pre-ivf assessment and your cycle

:dust::hugs: xx


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are you doing? its going to be a little quiet on this thread I think with Sammy travelling...
> 
> I have a question for you- IVF is all very new and overwhelming for me but what is the difference between the "short protocol" and "long protocol"
> also does a fresh embryo transfer have a better success rate than the frozen? or is it the other way around typically?
> 
> thanks
> :hugs:
> 
> hi hun
> 
> im looking after the thead while sammys away so hope it wont be too quiet
> 
> with short protocol you dont down reg. you just start stims on day one of your cycle then you have EC before ov time so its very short
> 
> long procotol you start down reg about day 23 of your cycle for about 2 weeks then start stims for around 10 - 14 days some are different i have heard of ladies going on BCP for a few weeks before down reg but they dont do that at my hospital.
> 
> at my hospital fresh transfer has 35% chance of working where as frozen transfer has 17% chance of working. different hospitals have different %s but fresh is better.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks hon, much appreciated. Sorry I am going to sound really dense, but what do you mean "you start down reg"...lol, sorry such a newbie at this!!
Our clinic claims 65-70% success rate in early 30's with IVF (even higher if you are in your 20's)....not sure how accurate it is but its all private so we have to pay close to $15,000 out of our own pocket for 1 shot!!! can you believe those costs...yikes, hope it works..


----------



## wrightywales

Britt11 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are you doing? its going to be a little quiet on this thread I think with Sammy travelling...
> 
> I have a question for you- IVF is all very new and overwhelming for me but what is the difference between the "short protocol" and "long protocol"
> also does a fresh embryo transfer have a better success rate than the frozen? or is it the other way around typically?
> 
> thanks
> :hugs:
> 
> hi hun
> 
> im looking after the thead while sammys away so hope it wont be too quiet
> 
> with short protocol you dont down reg. you just start stims on day one of your cycle then you have EC before ov time so its very short
> 
> long procotol you start down reg about day 23 of your cycle for about 2 weeks then start stims for around 10 - 14 days some are different i have heard of ladies going on BCP for a few weeks before down reg but they dont do that at my hospital.
> 
> at my hospital fresh transfer has 35% chance of working where as frozen transfer has 17% chance of working. different hospitals have different %s but fresh is better.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hon, much appreciated. Sorry I am going to sound really dense, but what do you mean "you start down reg"...lol, sorry such a newbie at this!!
> Our clinic claims 65-70% success rate in early 30's with IVF (even higher if you are in your 20's)....not sure how accurate it is but its all private so we have to pay close to $15,000 out of our own pocket for 1 shot!!! can you believe those costs...yikes, hope it works..Click to expand...

its ok hun down regging is when they give you drugs to shut down your ovaries so they have better control over them. its just like the menopause but brought on by the drugs. i had really bad hot flushes my friend said i looked like a tomato :haha::haha::haha::haha:

it is very costly fx-ed it works first time for you hun and cant believe your sucess rates would love my hospital to have a high % like that although the %s on the website are from 2006/07 so probably is more now xxxx


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are you doing? its going to be a little quiet on this thread I think with Sammy travelling...
> 
> I have a question for you- IVF is all very new and overwhelming for me but what is the difference between the "short protocol" and "long protocol"
> also does a fresh embryo transfer have a better success rate than the frozen? or is it the other way around typically?
> 
> thanks
> :hugs:
> 
> hi hun
> 
> im looking after the thead while sammys away so hope it wont be too quiet
> 
> with short protocol you dont down reg. you just start stims on day one of your cycle then you have EC before ov time so its very short
> 
> long procotol you start down reg about day 23 of your cycle for about 2 weeks then start stims for around 10 - 14 days some are different i have heard of ladies going on BCP for a few weeks before down reg but they dont do that at my hospital.
> 
> at my hospital fresh transfer has 35% chance of working where as frozen transfer has 17% chance of working. different hospitals have different %s but fresh is better.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hon, much appreciated. Sorry I am going to sound really dense, but what do you mean "you start down reg"...lol, sorry such a newbie at this!!
> Our clinic claims 65-70% success rate in early 30's with IVF (even higher if you are in your 20's)....not sure how accurate it is but its all private so we have to pay close to $15,000 out of our own pocket for 1 shot!!! can you believe those costs...yikes, hope it works..Click to expand...
> 
> its ok hun down regging is when they give you drugs to shut down your ovaries so they have better control over them. its just like the menopause but brought on by the drugs. i had really bad hot flushes my friend said i looked like a tomato :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

lol!!!! :rofl: thats too funny....thanks
I wonder if its a good thing that I am going in completely blind...lol, dont know what I'm in for!!
:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

i laugh about it now but wasnt funny at the time. im so hoping im on the short protocol this time although it was in may my last fresh cycle and it was very warm so that didnt help lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey Wrighty,
thanks for all the info :)

Okay so I have an update, I got a call from the fertility clinic just now, they are going to go ahead with the unmedicated IUI for me this month but they said they may call me later this week to offer me "IVF treatment" agghh...
but I guess my FS put me on a more stimulating protocol where I have to be on BCP for 21 days with my next period....and then I get stimulated after that I guess... My FSH was 10, so right on the border for needing this protocol I guess, but he didnt want to take any chances.
so it sounds like I wouldnt have the actual IVF until like late Oct/Nov.
does anyone know about this protocol or have had it?

thanks so much

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

its ok britt glad to help.

sorry i dont know much about that protocol but im sure someone will be able to help you. maybe you should post that on the 4 leaf clover thead i know a few ladies on there have had the same protocol as that. xx


----------



## DillyC

Hey lovely ladies..... just catching up on the news....

Hope you all had a good weekend.....I Had a lush long weekend.... ended up just doing some lovely stuff with OH... some romantic us time, cinema.... pub lunch.... walking in the countryside and spent the day in Brighton today...weather was fab! Felt a bit like a long date....and we didn't argue!!!

Britt... I am also on a similar protocol to the one you will be on i think.... I start pill on D3 of my next period for 27days, just cos the NHS clinic likes to put us through cycles in groups so it lines us all up. Then I downreg for 12 days then start FSH inj for 11ish days and if all goes to plan then EC... currently scheduled for Nov 1st... which seems ages away....but I have a feeling it will creep up on me!!

oh... reality time, better go and iron my clothes for tomorrow!


----------



## Britt11

DillyC said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... just catching up on the news....
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.....I Had a lush long weekend.... ended up just doing some lovely stuff with OH... some romantic us time, cinema.... pub lunch.... walking in the countryside and spent the day in Brighton today...weather was fab! Felt a bit like a long date....and we didn't argue!!!
> 
> Britt... I am also on a similar protocol to the one you will be on i think.... I start pill on D3 of my next period for 27days, just cos the NHS clinic likes to put us through cycles in groups so it lines us all up. Then I downreg for 12 days then start FSH inj for 11ish days and if all goes to plan then EC... currently scheduled for Nov 1st... which seems ages away....but I have a feeling it will creep up on me!!
> 
> oh... reality time, better go and iron my clothes for tomorrow!

omg hon, thanks for the reply!! If I get the call and accept treatment this week, you and I will be on the exact same cycle/protocol. Yeah a cycle buddy!! :happydance: I will let you know particulars when I know, but she said it would be early Nov if I get the call.
Look forward to going through this together
:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

how is everyone today? hope your all well

well i had no phone call about my meds. hate all this waiting around. i hope i have it tomorrow. got my drugs appointment 2 weeks today :happydance::happydance: and im sure it will fly by so pharmacy better sort there butts out and send me my meds.

weather been lovely again today hope its the same tomorrow so i can cut my garden. never got chance today with cleaning the house from top to bottom.

:dust::hug: xxx


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies x x x x 

how's everyone doing? Wrighty, sounds like you've been busy!!!!!

been very low this past week, nothing really much to report. have rung the clinic with my next cycle start date so should get some meds through in next couple of weeks (well, oestrogen for the first part of cycle and yucky progestrone tablets for after the transfer)

back to work tomorrow and i seriously cant wait - nearly 7 weeks off has not helped at all, i just need to be busy and feel that i can actually do something right.... 

will book my acupuncture sessions tomorrow - can't wait for that either - a bit of me time.

speak soon,

TTFN x x x


----------



## wrightywales

hi mrsf

im doing great hun. yeah been just a little busy lol trying to take my mind off waiting for this phone call. still nothing yet. im also waiting for drugs but when i get mine thats when i know what protocol i will be on. i think its crazy that when i phoned they couldnt even tell me. 

when roughly are you hoping to be having your FET?

im hoping to have EC/ET around middle of october so not far away. cant believe were in september already where have all the months gone will soon be christmas :haha::haha::haha:

well im going to go cut my garden in this lovely weather and i will be bk on later

xxxx


----------



## MrsF

heya wrighty,

cd1 should be about 23rd sept, so transfer will go ahead 2 weeks after that (6th ish of oct) - i'm having a blasto transferred so it'll be a few days after a normal embryo transfer - at least i dont have the full 2 weeks to wait after.....

how bizarre that the clinic can't even tell you your protocol???? is it because they can't over the phone, or that they just don't know?? it's all about the sodding waiting isn't it!!!!!

happy gardening! x x x


----------



## wrightywales

they just dont know. the nurse found nothing on my notes about what i would be having this time so just have to wait. i suppose if i rang in a few days they would probably know but bet i hear off the pharmacy by then.


----------



## wrightywales

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac359/wrighty-02/myluckypenny-1.jpg

my lucky penny :)


----------



## wrightywales

woohoo had the call meds will be delivered on friday 10th of september. i will ring my clinic tomorrow to find out what protocol im on as if the pharmacy has received my perscription they should know what protocol im on. 

garden is all done. its looking lovely well until the dogs go out there. my pup just loves chewing everything up lol


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> woohoo had the call meds will be delivered on friday 10th of september. i will ring my clinic tomorrow to find out what protocol im on as if the pharmacy has received my perscription they should know what protocol im on.
> 
> garden is all done. its looking lovely well until the dogs go out there. my pup just loves crewing everything up lol

sounds great!!! woo hoo, good luck to you and love the lucky penny!!!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

yay! you got a date wrighty, that's good news :) - and you're a step closer to knowing your protocol! loving the four leaf lucky penny - i gotta get me one of those!

x x x


----------



## wrightywales

i know as soon as i seen it i had to have it. we had already had 1 with a monkey on and a lizzard. its mad cos you can actually see its a penny on the lucky one but not on the others and the date on the penny is the year i was born so hope it brings me lots and lots of luck.


----------



## DillyC

Hellooo all...

Loving the lucky penny Wrighty...amazing it has your year of birth on it..

I am getting my drug parcel tomorrow...eeekkk... looking forward to having a good rummage around!!
So meant to start Microgynon on D3 of my next cycle...poss the only time i have willed AF to arrive on time.... officially due in 8d!! Yes Britt will be good to do the same protocol together x

Mrs F how long have you been having Acupuncture?? I just started 2 weeks ago and already feel a little less anxious... I am hoping it will help with drug symptoms and help to keep me calm! Have you found it helpful?

xx


----------



## wrightywales

i know how crazy is that i didnt even notice the date it was hubby that told me.

i cant wait for my drug parcel but have to wait that little bit longer then you but im sure it will fly by. fx-ed AF arrives on time so you can get started hun xx


----------



## DillyC

Well its is here... had a good old nosey through!! 2m of the pill, 30 amps of menopur, 4 bottles suprecur and 2 boxes of cyclogest.... only thing not there seems to be the trigger shot, maybe they will give me that when i need it.... haha prob don't trust me!!

Oh not long till yours arrive Wrighty...... I seem to be on the pill for around 26 days before anything starts properly... so you will prob be well ahead xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladeis

how is everyone today?

dillyc thats great hun. my hospital dont send out the trigger shot they said they will give that to me when i need it xx

i phoned the clinic and im on the short protocol which i had a feeling i would be after getting 23 eggs on the long protocol. dont really know that much about it but they will probably tell me more when i have my drug appointment on the 14th. all they said on the phone is that i stim from day 1 of my next cycle which is due in just over 3 weeks so not long to wait. starting to get excited but worried at the same time its never ending

:dust::hug: xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Ii am on short protocol as well. I started cyclo-progynova on monday - the hot sweats are quite bad but as I started on cd13 all my pmt has gone and so have the cramps that i usually get from day 20 onwards usually. I am on the tabs for 3 weeks then at clinic on 22nd sept when the injections start. let the fun commence...........
checked the clinic stars as the new ones were released have gone up from 15 to 20% - for age 40 - 42 due to change in protocol- please let me be one of those percentages xx


----------



## wrightywales

think mine is different i just start stimming on day 1 i think. i will find out more on the 10th when i get my drugs and read all the leaflets and google them then got my drug appointment on the 14th so if i have any questions i can ask them then.

good luck hun. :dust: xx


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck wrighty xx


----------



## MrsF

hi ladies :thumbup:

dilly - not started yet hun, i've got my first one a week tomorrow and can't wait - i've heard so many good things about it, not just for fertility, but for overall feel good factor and that's what i also need right now! Not sure on my programme, i'll have a chat with my lady on saturday about the course of action. Pleased to hear you're starting to feel the benefits already! :)

don't really know much about the short protocol ladies as i had the long one last year, so you're teaching me stuff as you go along!

i've got roughly 3 weeks before i start my oestrogen tablets ready for my blasto-transfer, so in just over a month's time i should be PUPO - and hopefully (positive thinking, visualisation, etc) it will continue for 9 months.....

so who have we got for Oct then? wrighty, me, sammy, dilly, glitterqueen, springflower, babychristie and britt i think so far - CMON LADIES, WE GOTTA SEE A FULL PREGNANT HOUSE BY THE END OF OCT!!!!!! 

do you think we set up a front page on the thread for a type of roll-call with names, protocols, significant dates etc??? sometimes when i read back through the thread i miss things!

catch you lovelies later x x x x


----------



## MrsF

sincerest apologies if i have missed anyone out :hugs: x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You missed me :wave:


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

mrsf - i will start one and get sammy to put it on front page when she gets bk


Buddy List, Dates and Outcomes

Sammy09 - FET - roughly 18th oct
MrsF - FET - 
Britt11 - IVF No 1 -
Wrightywales - ICSI No 2 - start end sept
DillyC - ICSI No 1 -
Glitterqueen - ICSI No 1 - start injection 22nd sept e/c w/c 4th oct 
Springflower - ICSI No2 -
Babychristie - IVF No 2 -
Maz - IVF No 4 - start down reg 8th sept
Tory123 - FET - 
Isi Buttercup - IVF No 1 - 
Redfraggle - ICSI No 1 - start down reg 21st sept
MissMonty - ICSI No 2 - start down reg 16th sept
​
if anyone has any dates they would like me to add please let me know xx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey wrighty
I start injection 22nd sept e/c w/c 4th oct if you want to add that xxx


----------



## wrightywales

added hun :)


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Can't give exact dates for me yet still waiting for AF to show its been 63 days now! Phoned the clinic yesterday I have got a scan booked in for Tuesday to see whats going on. They said they will give me something to start it off. I then said have I got to wait a clear cycle to start the ivf and they said no can start meds straight away. I was quite pleased but surprised about that. I can't believe how long the whole process can take but it will be all worth it in the end for all of us x


----------



## Britt11

Hey Wrighty, thanks for adding the list, its fabulous!! I dont know when I am going to start exactly yet, waiting on a call from the clinic, if I get a call in the next few days that means I will be starting for end of Oct/beginning of NOv (after being on BCP for a month)- otherwise its a month later...agghh
that being said, it gives DH and I another month to try before forking out 
15k!! :):winkwink:
I think everything happens for a reason, so I'll just see what happens and keep you posted.
good luck girls, sounds like everything is starting to get going :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Wrighty! I'll have more clarity after my appointment next week. But I do suspect I'll be starting down reg in early October and probably FET by end of October/early November.


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

how is everyone today? 

Tory/Britt/Isi - its ok ladies just let me know when you know so i can add it :) xx

what is everyone upto tonight? DH and i are going to have a film night. not sure what we are going to watch yet but got the popcorn ready. im going to watch the x factor first though gotta have a good laugh at the bad singers lol

well i hope everyone has a lovely evening what ever it is you are doing

xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Wrighty

Same as you glued to the x factor absolutely love x factor my money is on Cher from tonight audition shes brill my favourite so far. At least we all have this to get us though the next couple of weeks x


----------



## wrightywales

hi tory 

i liked that cher aswell very different to any1 else that been on i think and cant believe that girl punched her friend in the face but omg couldnt help but laugh xx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls how are you?
so I am CD9 today and if the clinic offers us treatment its apparently CD7-1, and its the long weekend so I'm thinking we will probably not be offered treatment...sigh...oh well, it may be end of Nov/Dec now for us, but I can watch you guys get started and learn in the meantime. I will keep you posted- I go for an unmedicated IUI on Friday.

Wrighty, the movie sounds lovley- have fun hon!!

I just left DH, we were visiting his family and he is staying for 3 more days and I have to head on a business trip Tuesday morning. I am not back until Thurs night, so hope the IUI is Friday..yikes...cutting it close for sure :haha:

hope everyone is well
Isi when is your consult?
:hugs:


----------



## DillyC

Hey girls...

I haven't watched the x-factor yet... i get too addicted... am trying to hold out... but after your comments I think I am going to have to succumb!!!
Wrighty.... which film did you and your OH watch... need some recommendations!

Good luck with your Natural IUI Britt... hope your OH is back in time x

And enjoy the Acu Mrs F.... I hope you find it helps....I def feel less anxious in myself since starting, so I guess that has to help in some way.... x

I went for afternoon tea today....HOW POSH!!! with two of my close girlfriends..... was delish but now feeling quite queasy as I ate far too many cakes.... small but lethal!

Well due to start Microgynon in 1 week if all goes to plan it will be D3 of my cycle.... then start sniffing on the 9th Oct.... so things are starting...hopefully if the :witch:arrives on time!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for asking, Britt. It's as soon as my next period starts, which should be the end of the week (or earlier, going by my recent cramping). The sooner the better :thumbup:


----------



## DillyC

Hello lovely ladies...

I am afraid I will be away for a little while .... sadly my OHs sister took her own life last night.

Its all a bit of a shock and very emotional.

We are just sorting bits out now and flying out tonight to his family in South Africa....

So i will be gone for a couple of weeks... I wish anyone going through a treatment while I am away all the luck in the world...

I will catch up with you all when I get back

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my goodness! So sorry to read that, Dilly :nope:. Your OH must be devastated! My love goes out to you both.


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry dilly thinking of you and oh and family at this very sad time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

Firsty - Dilly - how awful and sad for you all :hugs:

I apologise as I'm not very good at keeping up with posts on here, but I would love to join this thread - there was another October thread some time ago but can't find it now :shrug:

I'm due to start 2nd fresh ICSI cycle this month - start down regging on 16th September - had pre treatment scan last week and defo no hydrosalpinx (they thought I might have one) but they did find some fuild in my pelvis, maybe as a reuslt of previous lap's but they confirmed this not a problem.

Feeling both excited and nervous.

Also have decided to tell work this time, as they now have a policy on fertility treatment and will allow 5 days paid leave for treatment.

Bext wishes to you all :flower:


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Dilly, that is truly horrible and awful. I am so sorry for your family's loss, I hope you are able to come together in this time of sorrow.
sending you :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

MissMonty- welcome hun i will add you to the list and good luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Buddy List, Dates and Outcomes

Sammy09 - FET - roughly 18th oct
MrsF - FET - moughly 5th oct
Britt11 - IVF No 1 -
Wrightywales - ICSI No 2 - start end sept
DillyC - ICSI No 1 -
Glitterqueen - ICSI No 1 - start injection 22nd sept e/c w/c 4th oct 
Springflower - ICSI No2 -
Babychristie - IVF No 2 -
Maz - IVF No 4 - start down reg 8th sept
Tory123 - FET - 
Isi Buttercup - IVF No 1 - 
Redfraggle - ICSI No 1 - start down reg 21st sept
MissMonty - ICSI No 2 - start down reg 16th sept
​


----------



## MrsF

dilly, i'm so sorry to hear your news hun, difficult time for you all i'm sure. Thinking of you x x x x 

Isi Buttercup :blush: many apologies for missing you out bud x x 

wrighty - loving the list :) but apologies - it looks like i've given you no end of work !!!!! :blush: My FET will be roughly the 5th oct.

So, a busy few days! had a couple of gigs, and back at work today properly too - am soooooo very tired - i was just on the verge of nodding off just then, til my cat hacked up a furball - what a god awful noise that is!!!!

nothing to report on TTC front, no smoking is going well, no drinking is going well, but been a slack regards food lately - not eating properly, but have made a marked effort today. Looking forward to DH coming home from work as we're cooking up a feast together tonight :)


hope all is well ladies, will drop by in a few days for progress reports :)!!!

TTFN X X X X


----------



## wrightywales

lol its ok hun will add it now x


----------



## glitterqueen

thinking of you dilly take care xx


----------



## Tory123

So sorry for your sad loss dilly x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

how is everyone today?

dilly - thinking of you and OH :hugs: xx

maz - good luck with starting down reg tomorrow hun xx

well im counting down the days til my drug parcel arrives only 3 more days to wait and it will be here :happydance::happydance: then it will be countdown til my drugs appoinment on tuesday. it does feel like its going slow but i know once treatment starts it will go fast.

thinking of you all xx


----------



## MrsF

thinking of you Maz for the start of your treatment :) hope the down regs go well x x x 

wrighty - bet you cant wait to get the drugs, i know i was dead excited too !!! Isnt it strange what floats out TTC boat??!!!!:haha:

i think i must be around O day (not sure i'm going to, but dates wise it would be about right ) making a conscious decision to not get fruity - cant be doing with symptom spotting and feeling poop as i start acupuncture on saturday - sounds odd, i know, but i wanna focus all my energies on the acupuncture and the FET ( of course natural would be amazing, but must minimise stress, must minimise stress....)

very busy being back at work which is a damn good thing - i love my job and the days are flying by, my sleep is much deeper, and i feel useful again!!! i'm so clearly very sad.....

hope everyone is well x x x 


lots of love ladies x x x


----------



## wrightywales

i know im so excited about getting my parcel im like a little kid waiting for christmas lol. its very strange what im looking forward to. i tried to explain to a friend how i was so looking forward to jabbing myself everyday and she just looked at me like i was mad but i explained if it gives me my BFP id do anything xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

As AF is still not here after 8 weeks went to hospital today for scan. They said it looks like I am mid cycle but gave me tablets to take to start AF if not here by another two weeks. I hope she comes naturally as feel all the meds have messed up my body enough. Then can start down reg for my FET Yip hee although worried about how the 4 wiill thaw as not great quality.


----------



## MrsF

Heya ladies :thumbup:

i second that wrighty, i think my family think i'm a bit strange when i talk about the injections, the drugs, every man and his dog seeing my bits and bobs, the potential stretch marks, backache, vomiting, sleepless nights -all of it in an excited way!!!!!! 

hi tory, must be good to know that AF will come either way in the next couple of weeks so you can focus on the FET :) i hear you about pumping body full of drugs though - my word, the things we put ourselves through!!!! but it will be worth it.... i'll be keeping all my digits crossed that all 4 survive the thaw hun - it's one bloody worry after another isn't it!!!

well, my AF should be here in two weeks and i can;t wait to see her!!!!! A complete contradiction to last month, i know, lol, but it means i can prepare for my lil blasto :) am feeling very uncharacteristically chipper about it! I'm excited about acupuncture on Saturday, i'm excited about AF coming, and I'm excited about being sedated when they transfer blasto, and (get this) i'm excited about the 2ww......ladies, i think i have finally lost the plot....:wacko: PMA must've finally found me after all this time! 

Strangely, i've been unconsciously imagining myself pregnant - i mean images keep cropping up in my head without me actually thinking about visualisations... 

hope all you ladies are fine and dandy, look forward to your updates soon :) x x


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

hope everyone is well xx

Tory - gutted that AF still hasnt arrived but at least they have given you tabs to bring her on but so wish she arrives on her own hun. im sure all 4 of your embies will thaw. i had 2 for my last FET and was so shocked that they both made it to transfer. xxx

MrsF - i know exactly what you mean hun. im excited about it all too lol. how come they sedate you for transfer? never heard of that before. xx

well nothing to report here just gotta wait 2 days now for my drugs and 6 days til my appointment :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: its amazing what i get excited about now so im with you mrsf think ive defo lost the plot :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MrsF

i'm a big fat hairy wimp wrighty, the FS picked up very early on that i can get quite stressed and wound up about stuff, so they decided it would be safer (!) and easier to sedate me :) keeps me still during transfer and makes me sleep and chilled after...i'm such a baby :blush:

...maybe we should rename the thread... :wacko:

x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

awwwwww hun your not a wimp. it is a very stressful situation especially after everything weve done to get to that point.
i couldnt do with having sedation for ec and et it made me so ill last time i was in the hospital for 4 hours (when they said id be there an hour max) they wouldnt let me go til they knew i had stopped being sick and kept food down felt so sorry for my mate waiting in the car for me lol


----------



## MrsF

ooo, crap, that's not good mate x x x admittedly, i do have to go on a drip afterwards for a wee while (and in all the ops i've had on the nhs, it took one private assessment to identify this....) as when i wake up from an anaesthetic or a sedation, my brain wakes up first but my heart and lungs are still catatonic and my bp drops / stays crazily low. But they are confident that that in itself will have no contraindications on the transfer. I (sadly!!!) like to believe that the drip fills me with pure goodness for the bean-on-board to attach and thrive.....wacko: creeping in again methinks...) x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

bet thats a little scary for you hun but glad they now know what to do. well i hope it will be well worth it hun. i think the way you think with the drip filling you with goodness is great think i need what ever it is you've had lol and you have to b a little :wacko: to do what we have to do xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok - well I'm trying to keep up to date with B&B but excuse me as there are so many posts on this thread that I haven't had a chance to read them all.

We recieved our protocol today and have ordered our meds (now £750 lighter!!) :dohh: Meds booked to arrive Saturday morning :happydance: like you wrightwales I feel quite excited about the arrive of them. First injection 16th September :wacko:

I'm feeling a little anxious at the mo as I've decided to tell work, my employer now has a policy on fertility treatment and will allow 5 days paid leave per year, so I'm going to talk to my manager before the end of the week and will ask for this plus 5 days unpaid too during the 2 ww eeek!!

Tory - I really hope you'll have sucess with the thaw, I only had 1 frostie after 1st fresh cycle and I was certain my 1 little frostie wouldn't survive but it did I was so shocked - I know how stressful it is waiting for that call :hugs: xx


----------



## wrightywales

missmonty - thats great hun good luck with getting started. its great that your works allows 5 days paid leave for fertility treatment. wishing you the best of luck and lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies :flower:

I spoke to my manager today - god I was soooo nervous I felt like a little child! Anyway he was really good, was fairly empathic, told me he know someone who had had IVF. He's happy for me to have the 5 days paid leave the company allows for fertility treatment and will be asking HR about the extra days unpaid. So generally a good day - feel so much better and feeling less stressed about work.

Just wondering what everyone else plans to do after ET? My first fresh cycle I had 1 week off (signed off sick), FET I only had one day off for ET so was thinking this time I'd try the whole two weeks off, not sure if this is too much but feel I want to try something different as my job invovles having to travel to different locations.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well. 

Missmonty - glad your feeling less stressed about your work. thats 1 less thing you javent got to worry about which is great. After my ET i will be having 4 days off but after that i will try and take things as easy as possible. xx

well only 1 more day to wait for my drugs well actually between 12 - 17 hours :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: not that im counting :winkwink::winkwink: :happydance::happydance::happydance: cant wait to see what im on and what doses. af due in 2 weeks 1 day [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that shes on time or maybe even a day or to early

hope everyone is well and sending lots of :dust: your way :hugs: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well no drugs for me today had a phonecall at 8.30 and pharmasure have sent it to the wrong depot so i wont be getting it til tomorrow now i know its only 1 day but was so looking forward to my parcel today. i now have a bad feeling that i aint gonna get them before my appointment because the pharmasure office isnt open tomorrow so if i dont get it i wont be able to talk to them til monday. 

hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Britt11

hey Wrighty- sorry your parcel didnt arrive so frustrating... 

how are you girls??

AFM- did not get the call this month for IVF, could be b/c DH and I hadnt done all of our blood work, but that is done now...so I wouldnt be doing IVF now until end of Nov/Dec....yikes (and that is if I get the call) but I dont mind, gives us a couple more months to try naturally before forking out $15k!!
I will watch and learn from the rest of you for now.

as well, I was travelling for work and just back late last night and got a +ve opk yesterday but now this morning my temps have spiked and I have post O cm...so i might have missed the window- regardless, I am going in for IUI this morning, it was already booked.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

aw maaaaan - how frikking annoying wrighty, :hugs: disappointed i'm sure is an understatement cherub x x x 

sorry your treatment has been pushed back Britt, as if waiting isnt bad enough x x x 

i have a mini rant - apologies........

i;ve been very proud of myself for maintaining PMA this week, feeling confident, doing all the right things health wise....and then i go and log on fb and my friend has written in response to someone else's post how perfect her life is now she's pregnant...:ignore: i really want to swear at this point, but i dont wanna lower the tone of the thread...........she bloody knows the god awful journey we've been on FOR THE PAST FIVE FRIKKIN YEARS.........:growlmad: i'm sure it wasn't done to spite me, but i do think that when (PMA) i get my BFP, i'm sure i'll announce it on facebook, but then i'll think about if there is anyone who might be a LTTTCer and not use such descriptive emotive words, that might actually hurt someone. her fb her right to say what she wants, i get that - but surely a wee bit of sensitivity isnt too much to ask???

rant over.

hope you're all well ladies :) 

x x x x


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

Aah wrightywales I'm sorry you didn't get your meds today :( How frustrating for you. I really hope they do arrive for you tomorrow - we're expecting our meds tomorrow too, our medical company also not open tomorrow but they explained their delivery team are working so I'm hoping that will be the same for you too :hugs:

Britt - do you have to wait for them to contact you before you can start? I hope the next couple of months go quickly for you :hugs:

MrsF - big hugs :hugs: I hate fb most of the time - I keep telling myself to get rid of it as I've got several friends who keep complaining about their pregnancies or children - it does my head in! Keep up the PMA x

DH and I have planned a fun weekend :happydance: before our first jab next week, we went to the cinema straight after work tonight and then went for a pub meal, tomorrow night we're meeting up with some friends, I'm now trying to talk DH into taking me shopping on Sunday - got some vouchers to spend and need to take some shoes back to Zara - but he's not too keen on the idea at the moment :dohh:

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well. anyone got any nice plans for the weekend. mine is just going to be a relaxing one.

britt - sorry your treatment has been put bk hope the time flys hun :hug: xx

MrsF - i have hidden all my pregnant friends from my news feeds on FB so i just dont see things like that. its not that im not happy for them because i am its just that its hurts to see them moan about pregnancy symptoms and when they post their scan pics up. most of my FB friends dont know that im going through ivf so i cant expect them to reserved in what they post so i just hide them. they dont know i have done it so no harm done. sending you lots of PMA your way hun :hug: xx

Missmonty - sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned hope you enjoy it. have your drugs arrived? good luck with starting next week :hug:xx

well my drugs have arrived :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just been having a good look through it all

so im on 
fostimon 150iu - 2 vials a day to stim ovaries - only have 10 days worth
centritide 0.25mg - 1 vial to stop ovulation - only have enough for 5 days
cyclogest - progesterone suppository

so the countdown til drugs appointment starts only 3 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance: and then hopefully AF in less then 2 weeks. now its starting to feel real 2 weeks and hopefully i will be injecting again cant wait to get started

:dust::hug: xxxx


----------



## mercyme

Can I join? I thought I was going to be a September IVF, but it's been the testing & consulting month instead. So, I'm starting with my October period, which should start between 29 Sept & 1 Oct. I'm on a "short protocol" -- straight to FSH injections -- b/c I have diminished ovarian reserve :cry: and low antral follicle count :cry: and some endo :cry: We only started fertility treatment b/c DH has a low sperm count, but it looks like I'm just as infertile as he. 

Anyway, I'll work to catch up with the other posters & see where everyone's at this month.


----------



## MrsF

welcome mercyme :hugs: i haven't been in any other ivf threads this time round, but i do know the october one is where it's at ;) x x x is this your first cycle hun? x x x

wrighty :happydance::happydance::happydance: indeed !!!!! i don't recognise the drugs you're on (but i think that's cos i was on a diff protocol), so i'll do my best to catch up! crikey, i think between us we must have a pharmaceutical qualification with all the diff drugs we've been on / are on! 3 days to go gal....

thankyou miss monty and wrighty x x x fb sucks :( loving the idea of hiding news feeds...will look into that. Another friend stated that she was not pregnant this month (out the blue!), so i guess she'll be the next one to announce. No [-X scrap that - I'M gonna be the next one to announce 

well, i've just got home from my 6 hour round trip for my acupuncture - how amazing was that!!!!!!! took me bout 2 hours to get there, but was a nice drive, lots of PMA and thought sorting, then i was in for just over an hour. My lady is an angel, i know her as she trained me years ago in Ear Acupuncture. After that i had a wander for an hour, then came home. the 2 paragraphs below are about what happened in my session - please dont feel you have to read it though ladies, but could be of interest x x

i had my initial assessment (history, meds, physical and psychological health), had my pulses taken (in eastern medicine, there are 6 - 3 in each wrist), and read my tongue (it says alot about the body). she picked up on a definite imbalance in my body and set to readdressing the balance. I had 4 needles in my tummy (only about 2 mm or so in), and then 3 in each leg (to help boost and regulate the endocrine system). Then i had 3 in my spine that were only quick in/out needles, and then i had one needle over my uterus, and this amazing cigar-looking thing that was lit at one end which she circled around my womb which gave out this most amazing warmth and smell. it was then finished off by one quick needle in each ankle :sleep:

i felt little kind of "pops" in my womb, which was a sign that things were moving in there so i was responding already. she took my pulses throughout the treatment and they changed with each bit of treatment. at the end, they were more in balance (but not totally). I have another one on 22nd, then on the 29th, and then the last few will be decided later. each treatment will be different i think, but with the obvious overall goal.

i'm now at home feeling very sleepy and relaxed, and willing my womb to become a more welcoming place!!!!!

i'll leave you with a saying that was in her clinic, it made me think of what we go through ladies, it brought a wee tear to my eye:

_Life is not about getting through the storms, it's about dancing in the rain_

x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,

thats right MrsF, you WILL be the next one to announce your pregnancy!!! :hugs: good luck to you

Wrighty- yeah that the drugs arrived :happydance: I think you are determined to get your bfp and you are going to.

Mercy- welcome!!!!! :flower: Can I ask what the short protocol means? this is all new for me, I thought I would be starting in Oct but it looks like end of Nov/Dec for me as there is a bit of a waiting list even though we pay for it. All I know is our FS wants me on BCP for a month which seemed strange

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

mrsF - your right there hun you will be the nxt to announce your pregnant im willing to bet on it. i dont recognise my drugs either never been on short protocol before i was on long protocol last time so its all new.

Britt thanks hun. im on short protocol you dont down reg and just have a scan on day 1 of cycle then start stims. have a couple of scans. around day 7 i start the centrotide to stop me ovulating then the same as a normal cycle scans until EC and then ET

mercy - welcome hun and good luck with you cycle. i will add you to the list :)

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif Buddy List, Dates and Outcomes https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.gif 

Sammy09 - FET - roughly 18th oct
MrsF - FET - roughly 5th oct
Britt11 - IVF No 1 - put back to nov/dec :hugs:
Wrightywales - ICSI No 2 - start between 24-28 sept
DillyC - ICSI No 1 -
Glitterqueen - ICSI No 1 - start injection 22nd sept e/c w/c 4th oct 
Springflower - ICSI No2 -
Babychristie - IVF No 2 -
Maz - IVF No 4 - start down reg 8th sept
Tory123 - FET - 
Isi Buttercup - IVF No 1 - 
Redfraggle - ICSI No 1 - start down reg 21st sept
MissMonty - ICSI No 2 - start down reg 16th sept
Mercyme - ICSI - start between 29 sept -1 oct
Mrs-G - IVF - 
​


----------



## mercyme

Thanks for adding me, wrighty! I'm glad to be in this "4 Leaf Clover" cycle with all of you & baby dust for us all! :dust::dust: 


MrsF, your acupuncture session sounds amazing. I did one a couple weeks ago -- but she's superbusy & can't really fit me into the schedule in time for the IVF. I liked my experience ... hopefully it'll be enough!

Britt, this is my first (& only) IVF, so I'm not 100% sure what everything means yet. I'm going to the IVF "class" next week, so I'll know more then. From what I can see, the short protocol means that I don't do weeks of birth control & Lupron; I just jump straight into the FSH injections once my period has started. Because my prognosis is rather grim (but not completely dreadful), I'm going to be dosed up with massive amounts of Follistim. I sorta blacked out when the nurse was explaining it to me (okay, not literally, but my brain melted at the numbers she gave) -- it sounded like she said I'd be taking 4 injections a day--she said 80 vials total over about 2 weeks? I hope I misunderstood. 

Anyway, here's a little on me:
I'm 35; DH is 40 -- he had cryptochordism as a child, so sperm count is very low (5 mil); his FSH levels are really high. I thought I was okay until we found out I had endo, polyps, & a chocolate cyst (gross). Had surgery a year ago. In Feb '10, did first IUI -- shocked to get a BFP. But miscarried at 7 wks. :cry::cry: Did two more IUIs -- May & July 2010 -- both BFNs. So, we're moving on to IVF with ICSI. Now my FSH levels are a bit high (10.2) & antral follicle count is low -- wasn't a problem last year, so things are just getting worse. BLEH!!! :wacko: This is really our one shot b/c it's taking half our savings -- no insurance except for office visits & bloodwork -- and I don't see us able to afford another round before our bodies stop working (fertility-wise) altogether. 

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi All!!!!!

I'm quite excited today, my drug delivery arrived!!! Woo Hoo, my god those needles look scary, just waiting for AF to arrive next week, have my holiday at end of month then DAY 21 here we come!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs-G - thats great hun good luck with you cycle. is this your first cycle? xx


----------



## mercyme

Oooh, how exciting MrsG!! -- do you think you'll inject yourself, or get your partner to do it?


----------



## wrightywales

here is the code if anyone would like to add the 4 leaf clover to your signature
just copy and paste and dont forget to delete the the stars :)

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/*1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.*gif


----------



## mercyme

I added a ticker for this cycle -- countdown to starting IVF/ICSI !!! eeek.


----------



## wrightywales

mercy - it will soon fly hun. are you injecting yourself? my hubby wont do it for me as he has a needle phobia so hes no use x


----------



## MrsF

afternoon :) 

well, after my acupuncture sesh yesterday i slept for 13 hours solid last night! :sleep: jumped out of bed this morn and took the dog for a run!!!!! and am looking forward to doing the housework and sorting stuff out for work tomorrow!!! 

mercy - is there anything else you can do, like a massage (or several ;) ) to compensate? shame she can't fit you in, but she must be good if she's uberbusy x x 

mrs-g - i cacked myself when i got my drugs through and saw the needles! When i went to my injecting lesson i asked her where i'd be sticking those huge ones, and she laughed and said they were just mixing needles :blush: i knew that.....

not long now wrighty til your appt ;) 

am gonna have a go adding the four leaf siggy - i have a feeling i'll cock it up, but here goes!

happy sunday ladies x x x x


----------



## mercyme

Hi MrsF, your acupuncture sounds so lovely -- maybe I will schedule in massages. They're really cheap around here b/c there's a massage therapy school. I can get a very nice 60 min massage for $30 (tipping isn't allowed b/c they're students). . . I think I will schedule a series, thanks for the suggestion.

Gah! needles! I've gotten much tougher than I ever thought possible, but it must be super-intimidating to see them in a huge packet all together! Wrighty -- Yes, DH will do my injections, he's in the medical field (surgical tech), so thinks such things are cool. Of course, when he gave me the hcg shot for the last IUI (boo), we both giggled so much that it took him 5 min to finally inject me. Nerves, I think.

Anyway, I'm still thinking there's time to back out of this whole expensive mess -- we could just walk away, no fortune lost, no dramatic changes to our lives, no emotional rollercoaster (well, too late for that one) . . . I'm just so ambivalent (i.e., strong emotions for each totally-opposed option). This is all very hard.


----------



## wrightywales

hell ladies

hope everyone is having a relaxing sunday

MrsF - wow hun you must have been so relaxed after that acupuncture session wish i could sleep that long. if you need any help doing your sig let me know i can walk you through it. xx

Mercy - hubby was probably a little scared in case he hurt you im sure he will do alot better this time with him doing them everyday. i was surprised how easy i found it to do it myself really didnt think i could and look at me now actually looking forward and even excited about jabbing myself everyday and then twice a day but not for as long this time around. xx

well i havent done much today but have lots planned for tomorrow. will be doing house from top to bottom so i have nothing to do tuesday when i have my appointment:happydance::happydance::happydance: cant wait then will be countdown to AF. im planning on doing lots of exersice before she is due to help mother nature along well that and wearing my nicest white knickers lol doubt it will work but gotta give it a try :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:dust::hug: xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Wrightywales - yep it's my first IVF and am very excited, just hoping I produce enough to freeze some as back up and then if it doesn't work first time it won't matter so much! I have blocked tubes and DH sperm count quite low so they may also do ICSI.

Mercyme - not too sure yet, dh is very squeemish so probably will have to end up doing it myself, I guess it's just weird putting the needle in yourself!

MrsF - I've just enquired into accupuncture, the therapist says 1 session a week, I'm hoping she can fit me in after work, I want to give this go my best shot! With regards to the needled I only seem to have two, one syringe that seems fitted with needle already for my suprecur and some that are separate for my menopur!

I think I'll start my suprecur (downreg) on or around 4th October (AF due some point next week). I've worked out rough dates and I know it depends on how your body reacts to drugs ET should be 1st week in November.

My big box of drugs was very very exciting. I love my sharps bin and bag!!! It was like Christmas.

Who's starting drugs soon or already started??? I'm worried about what I should be doing pre treatment, I go on holiday the week before and although I don't drink much I would like to have a few.... does anyone know if that is a problem? Also what about bd'ing - do you have to use precautions in the cycle during treatment? I assume so?


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs-G - im sure it will be fine to have a few drinks on your hols before you start. are you going anywhere nice? i will hopefully start a week on fridayish depending on AF. know what you mean about the excitement of receiving your drugs i was like a little kid opening mine :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:. xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies

wow quite a few of us recieved are drugs yesturday :happydance: our packaged arrived @ 8am :sleep: couldn't believe how early they were.

Mrs F you're acupuncture sounds great.

Welcome mercy :flower:

Wrighywales - are you doing the long or short protocol? 

Mrs G - I'm on suprecur to down reg and also menopur too - 225iu 3 vials. I start down regging on Thursday :wacko: I had a couple of cocktails whilst I was out last night but that's it now for me, I'm sure a few drinks on holiday won't harm, go and enjoy yourself and have fun, I was just saying to DH today that it would be nice to go on holiday before starting the treatment, I think the holiday will prepare you nicely x

I hope everyone has had a fab weekend x


----------



## wrightywales

hi hun

im on short protocol this time due to me producing to many eggs last time. not long till you start hun have everything crossed it works xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi wrightywales - I'm not too clued up on how the short protocol works, so will be interesting to learn from you, I hope AF shows up as planned.

I'm on long protocol again - they've up my stims though this time as I didn't produce many eggies on first cycle :dohh: x


----------



## wrightywales

i dont know that much about the short protocol either i will know more on tuesday. all i know is i ring on day 1 go for a scan and if everything ok i start stims straight away then i start another drug to stop me oving ive been told be a lady at the same hos and protocol as me and they said i jab for a max of 18 days so very quick


----------



## mercyme

Hi MissMonty -- good luck with starting on Thursday! 

Hahaha, wrighty! I like your plan to wear your best white panties -- clever trick! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'm on a short protocol, too, at least for now. 
And I don't know all the terms yet (stims, down regging, etc), but I have "IVF class" on Wed morning to learn all that. DH can't come with me, which stinks. He's smart & understands complicated medical stuff.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. I haven't posted here in a while as we had a long weekend here....and I decided to give the internet a miss for a bit.

I'm further behind than most of us here. I'm just having my initial IVF assessment tomorrow (ignore my ticker)....I guess to decide what protocol I need to be on. Hoping I can get to the stage of being PUPO by the end of October.

But the thought of those needles is scary though :wacko:

Wishing everyone all the very best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## MrsF

Afternoon m'lovelies :flower:

how are we all after the weekend? 

mrs g - hope they can fit you in hun, i feel bloody amazing already!!! 

mercy - go for it with the massages hun - sounds like you can get a good deal, and it'll make you feel lovely ! I would just check before that there wont be any contraindications, for example i think that certain foot massages can stimulate the uterus but could have an adverse affect - but they'll know all about it if you tell them your situ.

wrighty, slept like a baby last night too!!! And i would love a step-by-step for the old ticker please bud - i got totally lost......

missmonty - :happydance: for packages!!! but :growlmad: for early wake up call!!!!

well, i received my written protocol today - should get the drugs in the next week or so. So here's me:

Day 1: Oestradiol Valerate (Progynova) 6mg daily (2mg x 3)
Day 12: scan for monitoring endometrial thickness and bloods
Day 15 (ish) progesterone suppositries (Utrogestan) 800mg daily (2x200mg x2)
Blasto transfer between day 17 & 21 (depending on how things are progressing)
then continue with Progynova and Utrogestan til hopefully the end of the first trimester ;) 

this means my transfer should happen between 9th and 13th oct (good sign ladies, could be on our wedding anniversary :) )

hormones hormones everywhere!!!! I feel this thread's tone changing once we're all injecting, swallowing and shovin ;) ....we'll be :growlmad: :cry: :wacko: but we shall get through it ladies - think of the end result - lots of babies for the october threaders :happydance::happydance::happydance:

see you later x x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL!!! You had me :haha: at the tone of the thread changing once we start injecting, MrsF....but I think you're right.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

MrsF - must be great to have a rough schedule (< really doesnt look right to me :haha::haha: ) 
user cp at the top - then edit signature on left hand side - copy https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/*1480/1480555ipgpdidffl.*gif and paste to the signature box remove the * and save. if you want to add a ticker i use ticker factory https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php i i use events ticker as it counts up and down and can use it for anything then follow the instruction and when your finished you copy the BB code and paste to the signature box hope that helps if not just ask ok hun xx

Mercy - :haha::haha::haha: she normally arrives when i have my best panties on but watch the :witch: will be late when i dont want her to be. good luck with your appointment on Wednesday im sure they will explain everything in plain english and no medical jargon xx

Isi - good luck with you IVF assessment tomorrow hun xx

AFM - well im really excited got my drugs appointment tomorrow so will know what will be happening in my cycle this time around. i hope its a nice day cant be doing with it raining as i walk from train station to the hospital. 

:dust::hug: to all xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Well got 1st acupuncture appointment booked for Wednesday, bit stressed though, thought it was supposed to be relaxing and it's stressing me out already!!! Not too sure how I'm supposed to feel after, I'll be back at work within 5 mins of finishing!!!

I'm off on a boat for a week! Not allowed to go abroad cos of treatment so having to stay in uk, hope weather holds out!

Miss monty - I'm on 150iu, don't know how much this is, I have to book a drugs lesson!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs-G - hope your have a nice relaxing time at acupuncture on wednesday think i would be a little stressed about my 1st one not knowing what to expect but im sure you will be fine hun. where are you going on the boat? hope its nice and relaxing for you ready to start your cycle xx


----------



## Britt11

good luck Mrs G with your acu..
I just went for acu today with a new clinic (tried it once before at a different clinic) and i wasnt impressed, it was really run like a money making business- she was suppose to give me 90 minutes for my $115 but instead if was more like 35 b/c she kept leaving and attending to other patients and she was late. AND get this she gave me no acu fertility treatment but did treat my sore neck...lol

anyway, I felt really relaxed after so I guess its worth it for that, but I dont think i will be going back- seems useless and too pricey

how are you doing today Wrighty??

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hi britt im great thanks hun very excited for my appointment tomorrow at least i will finally have all the info for my protocol.

how are you hun ? xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh where's my AF gone!!!!!!! Actually it's not officially due till Thursday but I do usually have spotting or something! Maybe my blocked tubes have miraculously unblocked (although fs says that I'm at risk of eptopic if I did manage to get pg naturally, that would be just my luck, not a snifter in 2 years and when I'm waiting for ivf I'll get caught and it'll be eptopic and put me back months! For once I really want af to arrive!!! 

Sorry, I've had my rant!

Good luck for your drugs appintment today Wrightywales.

Isi Buttrrcup - I bet you'll be with me, my protocol was delayed because of my blood results (and the fact I'd be on holiday the week of ec) otherwise I think I'd have been a cycle earlier. I estimate ec to be around 28th oct, depending on when 2 x af's arrive, I am secretly hoping they are late as my ec/et clash with my father in law having a knee replacement and we need to be close, a couple of weeks later and we could go on hol immediately after et. Otherwise my last weeks holiday is gonna consist of me being at home on my own while oh runs his mum around! All well and good if I get that bfp but not so good if it doesn't work.

Sorry for long post, off to work now so that'll shut me up for at least 9 hours! Lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! I just got back from the hospital....but I only had bloodwork done today. I won't be able to have a proper chat with the FS until after all my results are ready :dohh:. Anyways, at least it's started. Still banking on being PUPO around the end of October or early November (same time as you, Mrs-G :friends:). Can't wait!

How's everyone? Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi ladies!!!

I'm back.... Holiday was brill but back to reality. We have had a real NICE welcome back starting with my daughter snapping the key off in the lock after her friend kicked it, also she swept a load of crap off the terrace into the drain pipes and blocked both and the boiler has just blown up! Welcome home!! Lol

We have an apt tomorrow at 4 pm to talk about a date for FET. Just had af so this should be next month and also to tell them we are kicking them to the Kerb after that and moving hospitals (which should be fun) lol.

I don't know where to start with catching up with you all so for now: welcome all the newbies, good luck to everyone in here and thanks to wrighty for all your help and support and for looking after everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Mrs G!!! Am hoping I'm a good omen for you!!

Big :hugs: all round.

xx


----------



## Britt11

Welcome back Sammy!!
Good luck with your blood tests Isi, there are a ton of them hey? Have you had your HSG and U/S's already?....those are also fun :winkwink:
anyway, it will give you a good idea as to where you are at.

hope everyone is well, I am 4dpo only and I dont feel like the IUI worked....again....oh well, bring on IVF

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

Mrs-G - hope AF comes on time hun. my last AF i never had any warning i normally have a few cramps but nothing she just arrived on time hope its the same for you xx

Isi - at least its a start hun and you dont have to wait too long to see you FS good luck with your appointment xx 

sammy - hope you had a nice time hun and did lots of sunbathing. ive enjoyed looking after the thread for you. well what can i say about what you came home. they do say bad luck comes in 3s so thats your 3 things out the way so good luck all the way now https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif xx

Britt - it aint over til the :witch: arrives xxx

AFM - well got to the hospital to find out my appointment was at 2pm not 3pm like i got told on the phone :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: but they managed to squeeze me in but i knew everything already. they didnt tell me a single thing that i didnt already know :haha::haha::haha: so i gotta ring on 1st day of AF to make arrangements for a scan and if everything is ok i can start stimming wooohooooooooooooooo

:dust::hug: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

WARNING RANT AHEAD

omfg this country is crazy. we have PCT suspending or thinking of suspending funding for fertility treatment but yet i just found out today that a friend had a boob job yesterday on the NHS funny thing is shes actually boasting that she lied to the doctors to get them done saying its making her depressed but she isnt really. what a waste of public money. thats what they should stop first not fertility treatment really has made me angry :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

RANT OVER


----------



## MrsF

evening my lovelies x x x x

welcome home Sammy!! Sounds like it's been an eventful time away for your house!!!! 

Wrighty - i cannot believe the boob job!!! Speechless mate. And do you nkow what's even more chuffin annoying - the depths of despair and depression we go through and have gone through, yet we can't get free goes on the nhs....(well, we can, but you know what i mean.) Bloody awful.

britt - i'm so sorry your acupuncture wasn't up to much, it's a real shame as it gives it all such a bad press. good that you got something out of it though - but for that price :/ i can see why you wouldn't go back

Mrs-G - so easy for me to say, but try not to stress about the acupuncture. Is it the needles hun? or anything in particular that bothering you? If i can help to alleviate any fears, i will do :) although, i have a feeling i might not get on before you get to go

hello and love to you other ladies - i've lost my thread on who i needed to reply too :wacko:

x x x x x x


----------



## MrsF

my update - didnt wanna put it on the last post as it would have made it mammoth!!!

I have a yucky feeling my cycle's gonna be put back :( i've had for the past few weeks some strange sensations going on in my womb - i thought last month that it was implantation, etc, but AF came and proved that theory wrong!!!

It's not painful as such, just really heavy, dragging feeling, quite tender, and like something needs to come out??? I've done another preg test just in case i had false negative last month, but negative again, so i know it's defo not a wee one in there. sometimes i get back pain with it, like period pains, but they've been coming at the wrong time in the cycle. Recently i've had to hold my womb as there's been such a strong heaviness in there. Anyone had this before?? Any ideas what it could be??

I don't think it's an infection as such as i have no unusual CM or yucky stuff, peeing ok, no burning - it's what i'd imagine it to feel like if there was bubba in there. Strange. I'm gonna ring the clinic tomorrow, but if they tell me to go to docs for tests and scans, it'll set me back ages........

i know i need to get it sorted though, we've only got two blastos and i couldn't live with myself knowing i'd wasted one cos i hadn't got my act together - but really, timing??!!!!

all thoughts gratefully received! thanks cherubs x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs-G was it your first round? Congratulations, let's hope there is something lucky in the name!


----------



## MrsF

have just realised there are two Mrs G's!!!! sorry ladies!!! :wacko:


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF said:


> evening my lovelies x x x x
> 
> welcome home Sammy!! Sounds like it's been an eventful time away for your house!!!!
> 
> Wrighty - i cannot believe the boob job!!! Speechless mate. And do you nkow what's even more chuffin annoying - the depths of despair and depression we go through and have gone through, yet we can't get free goes on the nhs....(well, we can, but you know what i mean.) Bloody awful.
> 
> britt - i'm so sorry your acupuncture wasn't up to much, it's a real shame as it gives it all such a bad press. good that you got something out of it though - but for that price :/ i can see why you wouldn't go back
> 
> Mrs-G - so easy for me to say, but try not to stress about the acupuncture. Is it the needles hun? or anything in particular that bothering you? If i can help to alleviate any fears, i will do :) although, i have a feeling i might not get on before you get to go
> 
> hello and love to you other ladies - i've lost my thread on who i needed to reply too :wacko:
> 
> x x x x x x

yeah we can but for how long? i know im on my last go now but id hate to think of all the lovely, well deserving ladies that might never get the same opportunity that i have had. warrington have already stopped there funding its not going to be long till the other PCTs follow


----------



## MrsF

i had heard when the new coalition was formed that cuts were gonna be made across all public sectors, then i heard (it may've been on this site) that fertility treatment was gonna be hit - probably by the end of the year. I always felt that the pct postcode lottery sucked, but having been on here for as long as i have, i am so pleased that some ladies have resulted a BFP after 2 or 3 rounds on the nhs. 

it is gonna hit the fan once all area funding stops - like you say wrighty, it's gonna hit some well-deserved ladies hard, it's just so unfair. this new government are really not doing themselves any favours - so many couples will be affected by this. 
:growlmad: bloody politics


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs F - you're best getting checked out, it might just be your body playing tricks but worth checking. With regards to acupuncture its not really the needles it more about going then having to go straight to work after, I;m not sure that I'll get the bebefit of it, I thought the idea was that it relaxed you.

I called nurses today and they are fully booked aggghh!!!! They've managed to squeeze me in next Friday and say I'll have to use water as I won't actually be on day 21 - surely they don't mean actually inject water into me do they?????

GOING TO BED NOW, NIGHT NIGHT ALL


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF said:


> my update - didnt wanna put it on the last post as it would have made it mammoth!!!
> 
> I have a yucky feeling my cycle's gonna be put back :( i've had for the past few weeks some strange sensations going on in my womb - i thought last month that it was implantation, etc, but AF came and proved that theory wrong!!!
> 
> It's not painful as such, just really heavy, dragging feeling, quite tender, and like something needs to come out??? I've done another preg test just in case i had false negative last month, but negative again, so i know it's defo not a wee one in there. sometimes i get back pain with it, like period pains, but they've been coming at the wrong time in the cycle. Recently i've had to hold my womb as there's been such a strong heaviness in there. Anyone had this before?? Any ideas what it could be??
> 
> I don't think it's an infection as such as i have no unusual CM or yucky stuff, peeing ok, no burning - it's what i'd imagine it to feel like if there was bubba in there. Strange. I'm gonna ring the clinic tomorrow, but if they tell me to go to docs for tests and scans, it'll set me back ages........
> 
> i know i need to get it sorted though, we've only got two blastos and i couldn't live with myself knowing i'd wasted one cos i hadn't got my act together - but really, timing??!!!!
> 
> all thoughts gratefully received! thanks cherubs x x x

id get yourself checked out just incase hun xx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs-G said:


> Mrs F - you're best getting checked out, it might just be your body playing tricks but worth checking. With regards to acupuncture its not really the needles it more about going then having to go straight to work after, I;m not sure that I'll get the bebefit of it, I thought the idea was that it relaxed you.
> 
> I called nurses today and they are fully booked aggghh!!!! They've managed to squeeze me in next Friday and say I'll have to use water as I won't actually be on day 21 - surely they don't mean actually inject water into me do they?????
> 
> GOING TO BED NOW, NIGHT NIGHT ALL

when i did my training i didnt inject anything into me. the nurse did say they used to use water but they stopped that. the water they use will not be tap water it will probably be the same water you use when you mix the drugs. i just had a go at making sure i could stab myself the syringe was empty. xx


----------



## mercyme

Going to IVF class in the morning!! Filled out a mountain of paperwork. Some of it was weird -- normal questions like "height" "weight" "eye color" -- but then, "complexion" & "teeth" -- WTF? I put down "yes" for "teeth". What kind of question is that??

wrighty, I'm shocked at how your friend was able to game the system! How frustrating to feel like important services aren't being fulfilled when frivolous ones are. Actually, I'm still amazed by the idea of a country taking care of its citizens' health -- why are we so backward here? 

MrsF, sorry to hear that you're dealing with weird pains & AF issues. Hope they get resolved soon. 

MrsG, hope you get to see the nurse right away! Sounds really annoying.

Sammy, glad to see you on the board after your holiday. I'm new to this one -- but it's fun to be on a thread with you; you always brighten up the place. Maybe it's your picture? Looks like great fun!


----------



## Sammy2009

Helloooooo ladies!!!!

Right then well i am able to play the game again (oh the joys - NOT)

After another argument with OH just before the apt (we already have an argument before EVERY ivf apt for some reason :blush:) i was all ready to give the doc a piece of my mind but it went better than i thought!

I brought up the progesterone (or rather lack of it) and he agreed to increase this for as long as we wished.... then i brought up the fact that receptionist staff were putting in my FET (wrong in every way in my opinion - either answer the phone or put in embryos but not both?) however, he said she was trained (hmmmm)

Then i said i could not physically go through another egg collection awake as its far too painful and he said "well we can give you a drip and knock you out" why wasnt i offered this last time when i was having a small conorary sitting in that chair?

Then i complained (not that im one for complaining - much) about the fact that they were not stimming me enough with 150 Decapeptyl, 150 Puregon and 75mg of Menopur and so he said ok well we will increase then to:

150 mg Decapeptyl
225 mg Gonal F (same drug as Puregon apparently)
150 mg Menopur

which is much better.....

I said this was our last try of free IVF's (you get 3 free here in Holland) and he said it wasnt we had two left... You could see the confusion on my face after having 2 already! 3 - 2 (IMO) = 1? :dohh:

So he explained that if you get pregnant and carry for more than 12 weeks and then miscarry or have to terminate then you get that "try" refunded back as another free go. With the first IVF i was BFP and carried until 24 weeks but sadly had to terminate due to Hydrocephalus so in our case we have another 2 fresh cycles of IVF.

I asked about IUI and he said "have as many as you want... 8... 10.... doesnt matter they are not expensive and insurance companies will pay for as many as you want (to waste your time on)". :happydance: (he also said there is about as much chance of it being successful as an immaculate conception (in not so many words) but i knew that anyway! :haha:

With regards to our FET he wanted to put that in on CD 10 (im on CD 6) which was amazingly quick but OH starts a new job Monday and i dont think asking for time off in his first week will look very good so we postponed until October which i had already planned... nice for the super quick offer though! lol

We have to call when i have AF and we will get scheduled in for a scan on Day 10 (since i have short cycles) and then FET. He gave me a script for the Pregnyl in advance.

He also wrote the new protocol and filed this with our notes. I asked him how much IVF cost when we run out of options and he said 3000 euros without drugs and 4500 euros with drugs... then something amazing happened...

He said "i will double up on your meds so if for some reason you are not successful with the rest of your free tries then you can use the spare drugs and save yourself 1500 euros" I was like WFT???? :happydance:

I said i didnt know how many follicles i had and he said "well lets scan you and see shall we" I knew i only had about 15 or so, there was 8 on my right ovary and 4 on the left. He explained that loads of follicles usually mean a poorer quality of eggs so in his opintion I had an excellent follicle/ovary reserve.

So we will stay put now for FET (only 50% thawing rate with these he said)and (if needed) another free fresh cycle of IVF and then maybe move to Belgium if they both fail!

I would imagine the next fresh cycle will be late November cycle as i have 2 weeks off work in December.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow! That's awesome, Sammy! So pleased for you!!! October is shaping up to be a very great month indeed!!


----------



## Sammy2009

I know.... we couldnt really say we were leaving that hospital after that could we... i mean he has offered us just about everything! lol.

Ahhh well we give them one more chance and then over to belgium for the "last chance saloon" ha ha :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - thats great news hun. so happy for you. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> sammy - thats great news hun. so happy for you. xx

Thanks Hun... The first hurdle of 22 million complete! Lol

We should be having FET transfer around 18/19 October.

God I'm so sick of this crap...


----------



## wrightywales

bet you are hun but it will be worth it. xxx

i havent got a clue when my EC/ET will be depends on how i respond to the drugs but it will be first half of october i think i havent even started and im starting to get a bit flustered about it all.


----------



## MrsF

Sammy that's fab news!!!! I bet you weren't expecting any of that! Always the way though isn't it - you get ready to give a piece of your mind and they go and screw it up by giving you so much!!!! :haha: (i mean that in a good way bud ;) ) x x x x

just learnt via another thread that i'm on my 2nd round of ivf :happydance: - i'll try and explain - i've read in some literature that average success is 3rd round and i thought this meant 3 fresh cycles plus all the frozen bubbas......:blush: so, hopefully, i won't have to pay for oodles of fresh rounds! (PMA kicking in again ladies!!!) i have a bizarre train of thought...... :wacko:

hope you're all well this evening my lovelies x x x

mercyme - teeth??? speechless.....

i'd just like to say that i really appreciate this thread and you ladies, i really look forward to logging on and catching up, and love the support in here. Soppy moment over.

Laters crazycats x x x x


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF - i love the way you think hun. so this should defo be my time as its my 4th https://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gifhttps://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/reiki1.gif

mercy - what a thing to ask. good luck tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs f - hi Hun - I heard by the 3rd time they should start knowing more about your responses and how you body works and get more of an idea what your requirements are so I hope this is true! 

I was not expecting that... No... We have a new doctor as the last doofus left (got sacked more like lol) so in past we have only been used to: "no we cant/won't/ain't gonna even if we can"

He said we could follow the previous doc to his new hospital if we want... I said I would rather gouge my eyes out with blunt ended pins.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mercy good luck tomorrow Hun

Wrighty maybe we will be testing together.


----------



## wrightywales

i feel weird about this short protocol at least with the long you phone on day 1 then get a date of when to start but at the moment mine are to be confirmed so its all a guessing game this time. a lady at my hospital who is on the same protocol as me has already had 6 scans. im going to be so tired if i have that many its nearly a six hour round trip for me.


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> i feel weird about this short protocol at least with the long you phone on day 1 then get a date of when to start but at the moment mine are to be confirmed so its all a guessing game this time. a lady at my hospital who is on the same protocol as me has already had 6 scans. im going to be so tired if i have that many its nearly a six hour round trip for me.

6????? :wacko:

I have been on the short protocol twice now (the first time i got pregnant) and i just call the hospital on CD1 then start taking the stimms and then on CD10 go in for a follie growth scan and then trigger.... although i would prefer more than bloody ONE scan! Bit late by CD10 to change anything really but this time i will be on the short protocol and some of the highest meds so if i dont stimm well enough with them then i dont know what i can do! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Ok ladies well with a lot of help from the lovely wrightywales i have now added a list of updates on page 1 of this thread....


----------



## wrightywales

loving your list hun much more colourful than mine.

cant you ask to be monitored more closely if the FET doesnt work that is (im praying very hard for you that it does), especially with you being on a higher dose. i was shocked when the lady told me shes had 6 scans and shes still not ready for EC. i know it will be different for me (well i hope). dont you go for a scan before you start stims as thats what i have to do. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> loving your list hun much more colourful than mine.
> 
> cant you ask to be monitored more closely if the FET doesnt work that is (im praying very hard for you that it does), especially with you being on a higher dose. i was shocked when the lady told me shes had 6 scans and shes still not ready for EC. i know it will be different for me (well i hope). dont you go for a scan before you start stims as thats what i have to do. xx

Ha ha... thanks.... i was bored and had some time on my hands (actually a lie i have 3ft of ironing to do but doing the list suited me better! lol)

Then i went to bed for 5 hours.... WTF? I have slept all day and done nowt! Sooooo..... i STILL have 3ft of ironing to do! :dohh:

Well as you know the FET is natural unmedicated so nothing involved in that but one scan but yeah maybe i will ask them about more careful monitoring of the fresh, a good idea. We only ever get one, right after the 10 days of stimming you get a scan and then stop the drugs and a day later the trigger.... dont know what the point is if they never increase your meds, might just as well not have a scan and go straight for the EC. I guess its so if you only have 2 follies you have the chance to cancel... :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

lol ive been a bit lazy today ive only just done the hoovering. you must of needed that sleep hun. i find it hard to sleep in the day.

god its so much different over here i have to go for a scan then start stimming. by the looks of things i then go for a scan every other day apart from weekends then around day 7 i start another drug to stop me ovulating and carry on stimming til everything ready then trigger. im on 2 different drugs that i havent been on before (fostimon and centrotide) so hope i dont get to many side effects. i didnt get many last time so heres hoping for the same xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> lol ive been a bit lazy today ive only just done the hoovering. you must of needed that sleep hun. i find it hard to sleep in the day.
> 
> god its so much different over here i have to go for a scan then start stimming. by the looks of things i then go for a scan every other day apart from weekends then around day 7 i start another drug to stop me ovulating and carry on stimming til everything ready then trigger. im on 2 different drugs that i havent been on before (fostimon and centrotide) so hope i dont get to many side effects. i didnt get many last time so heres hoping for the same xx

Flipping heck!!!! i have never known anyone to have so many scans... they dont give you that many when your preggars!!! :haha:

I just call on CD 1 and start the Decapeptyl and i think Gonal F (never took that one before its normally Puregon with the pen) and then on CD 3 introduce Menopur.... la la la until CD 10 then a (useless) scan (lol) and then that very lovely EC but at least this time they will sedate me and if they dont then im gonna ask OH to do it (will take a baseball bat as a back up plan)

Mind you i would rather be monitored more closely than virtually not at all so like you said i think i will ask for a scan inbetween just to see whats happening. I know that i will never been able to stimm more than 12-15 follicles (our hospital counted 11-12 but hospital in Spain counted 15) so at least now i know what im up against! I am never going to be one to get 40 eggs! :haha: BUT it would be nice to say get 10? I would be over the moon with that after only ever getting 6 max.

I feel better for sleeping but now i bet i will be up all night and out of routine and i have to go back to work on Monday! I feel more knackered having had a holiday than i did before.... i alkways thought you were supposed to feel revived and relaxed and rejuvenated after a holiday but i feel like i need another one im so tired! :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

i know. i only had 5 scans when i was on the long protocol. i really do hope i dont have that many but you never know.

im sure you will get more than the 6 you got last time hun. i havent got a clue how many eggs or follies i might get but defo wont get the 23 eggs and 28 follies i had last time lol. will just have to wait and see. see more waiting no wonder i got no patience and i feel like im going a little :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: :haha::haha::haha::haha:

do you know what i think most people feel like that when theyve been on their hols. dont know why i do. its not like id done much lol. at least you got till monday to catch up on your sleep and your 3ft of ironing which has to the thing i hate doing the most out of all the housework xx


----------



## Springflower

Love the front page Sammy!

I started yesterday with the short protocol. It feels good to be starting again! 

:kiss:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Love the front page Sammy!
> 
> I started yesterday with the short protocol. It feels good to be starting again!
> 
> :kiss:

Thanks Spring, wrighty helped me while i was away and started to get things moving! Its the only constructive thing i have done today :haha:

Oooh all systems go for you hun... GOOD LUCK!!!! this will be your month! 

I think there are going to be a lot of BFP's on this thread to be honest (i hope im one of them lol)

I have updated your info on the front page chick :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

springflower - great that you've started hun good luck xx

i do have to say i agree with sammy. i feel like this thread is going to very luck for us all :dust::dust: xx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, good luck with everything.
Just wanted to say I am going to New York tomorrow morning on a girls trip- yeah!! so I will be back in 5 or so days and I will post then.
I am 6dpo so I get to spend the second part of my 2WW in NYC!!

talk soon
hugs,


----------



## MrsF

good luck springflower! Happy jabbing! 

britt - have a fab time! WHat an amazing way to spend the 2WW!!!!

heya ladies :thumbup:

i have a good feeling bout this thread too, we HAVE to produce some much deserved bubbas, there is just no alternative i'm afraid [-X


----------



## MrsF

Bugger - hit the wrong button and posted by mistake!!! 

i was gonna add:

not much to report this end. Been out for a run with the dog this evening and am going swimming tomorrow - am starting to put on weight after giving up smoking again and i'm feeling really uncomfortable. Last time i did ivf i put on weight, and although i'm not doing a fresh cycle, i just know the hormones are gonna bloat me. 

AF is finally in sight - a week today :happydance: anyone else feel like it's been one long month!!!!! itching to get started now!!!!

prob won't get to log on til sat/sun as i'm gigging tomorrow night. 

Happy friday ladies, may it be fun and prosperous x x x x :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs-G said:


> Mrs-G was it your first round? Congratulations, let's hope there is something lucky in the name!

Yep, first ICSI!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Mrs G

MrsF said:


> have just realised there are two Mrs G's!!!! sorry ladies!!! :wacko:

LOL! I'm just stalking and hopefully bringing some luck! 

xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies - hope all is well :flower:

Hi Sammy - thanks for adding me to the list - it looks great.

Britt - have a fabulous in New York! I hope it makes the last part of your 2ww go quickly x

WrightyWales - sounds like you've got a mega long drive to your clinic, I hope you don't have to go alone.

I started down regging today :happydance: DH did the first jab this morning, still haven't had confirmation from HR about paid time off for treatment although my manager has told me it will be ok. 

One more sleep then its the weekend :happydance: xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

britt - hope you have a lovely time hun xx

MrsF - im same as you hun week to go but really does feel like its going slow cant wait for her to show and i can get started xx

Mrs G - so glad you stalking us hun and i hope you bring us lots of luck. hope you and little lily are well xx

Missmonty - congrats on starting hun. i dont drive so i go by train thats why it takes so long. one return trip is 2 buses 2 taxis and 4 trains but it will be worth it xx


----------



## mercyme

Wow, so much to catch up on. Sammy, glad your communication with your doctor is going much better this round. Springflower, so exciting that you're starting -- go, go, go little follies! Britt, enjoy NY -- it will make the time fly!

Went to IVF class yesterday. Somehow I ended up being the ONLY person there -- normally it's 6-8 couples, but by a fluke, it was just me this week. So I got loads & loads of personal attention, which I loved. And the basket of snacks was All Mine! 

I'll be starting at 300 Bravelle + 300 Menopur each day for 8-11 days. That's their maximum doses, so if I don't produce at least 5 follicles, then they'll cancel the cycle. I go in for an insane number of scans, it feels like. On Day 2, Day 7, Day 9, 10, 11, then egg collection, then egg transfer. If I start my period on Sept. 30, I'll have to cancel like two weeks of my Brit Lit class b/c of the way the scans & ec would fall. ARRGH -- totally stressed about that. I have sick leave, and I can use it, and my department chair is completely okay with it -- but I'm afraid they'll feel shortchanged (it's college, after all, not high school) & take it out on my evals. It's all very distressing. I'm trying not to be, but there it is.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds awesome Mercyme.....especially about having the snack basket all to yourself :winkwink:. Congrats for getting started. I can't wait to also get mine kicked off as well. Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies x x x

miss monty - :happydance: you've started :) hope it's a good un!!! x x x

mercyme - 1:1 = v good!! basket of treats for 1 = even better!!!

Mrs G - stalk away hun!!!! congratulations, and yup, keep bringing the luck!!

i rang the people who deliver my meds today to give the a new contact number - and they haven't received my prescription :growlmad: I said that if AF comes early, say Tuesday, i'll be shafted cos i have no meds to start on...... she was very lovely and said to leave it with her and she'll ring the clinic and get it faxed, and ensure the drugs are here by tues... phew....

hopefully my "last weekend" before it all starts again, and i shall be mostly sleeping and enjoying spending time with my DH :) 

gotta dash, am out again shortly,

lots of love x x x x


----------



## mercyme

aargh, MrsF, that's so annoying! hope it gets sorted out quickly...

Well, there's nothing for me to do but wait & try not to stress, much easier to say than do. It's the scheduling uncertainty that is stressful right now -- the meds will be another stress later on...


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, there is so much going on with us all it takes a long time to read, but I have done but I'm not going to comment on everything cos I'll be here all night so I'll just say everyone seems to be thinking positively so let's keep it up and good luck everyone.

I'm officially on day 1 today (and can't I just bloddy feel it) but worthwhile cos that means it all starts in 20 days!!!!! Yeah, can't wait to stick needles in myself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Wow, so much to catch up on. Sammy, glad your communication with your doctor is going much better this round. Springflower, so exciting that you're starting -- go, go, go little follies! Britt, enjoy NY -- it will make the time fly!
> 
> Went to IVF class yesterday. Somehow I ended up being the ONLY person there -- normally it's 6-8 couples, but by a fluke, it was just me this week. So I got loads & loads of personal attention, which I loved. And the basket of snacks was All Mine!
> 
> I'll be starting at 300 Bravelle + 300 Menopur each day for 8-11 days. That's their maximum doses, so if I don't produce at least 5 follicles, then they'll cancel the cycle. I go in for an insane number of scans, it feels like. On Day 2, Day 7, Day 9, 10, 11, then egg collection, then egg transfer. If I start my period on Sept. 30, I'll have to cancel like two weeks of my Brit Lit class b/c of the way the scans & ec would fall. ARRGH -- totally stressed about that. I have sick leave, and I can use it, and my department chair is completely okay with it -- but I'm afraid they'll feel shortchanged (it's college, after all, not high school) & take it out on my evals. It's all very distressing. I'm trying not to be, but there it is.

I had to giggle at the basket of snacks! lmao

Nice to see you had some personal attention!!! Great stuff!!!

I am going to request more scans this time round... i know they can only stimm the 12 follies i have but i bloody well want them all stimmed!!! :haha:

I always have a scan on day 10 but i think i will ask for one more on day 6/7 or something. I will be on 225 mg of Gonal F and Menopur (was only on 75mg of Menopur last time but more this time... i actually cant remember the dose though?) :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Oh my god, there is so much going on with us all it takes a long time to read, but I have done but I'm not going to comment on everything cos I'll be here all night so I'll just say everyone seems to be thinking positively so let's keep it up and good luck everyone.
> 
> I'm officially on day 1 today (and can't I just bloddy feel it) but worthwhile cos that means it all starts in 20 days!!!!! Yeah, can't wait to stick needles in myself!!!!!!!!!

Not long for us now hun.... 20 days for you and about the same for me. I will be doing a mere FET though so it depends on how it thaws first! Failing that then a fresh cycle but not until end of November cycle i reckon as im trying to fit it in with time off work in December.... :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope everyones having a nice relaxing saturday.

Mercyme - bet it was nice having all that attention and and the snack basket to yourself i would of loved that :) xx

Springflower - how are you feeling hun? when do you have your fist scan? xx

Mrs-G - wont be long till you get started. hope the next few weeks fly by hun. xx

MrsF - hope your drugs do arrive by tuesday hun. do you know who will be delivering it? cant you get a parcel number so you can keep an eye on it online thats what i did. xx

Sammy - how are you hun ? :) xx

Isi - how are you hun. not long till your appointment now goodluck with it xx

AFM - well nothing to report here. done all my housework today and im now sitting watching the x factor with my feet up :) im sure i just seen my friend in the audience :haha::haha: 

hope everyone has a lovely evening and a nice relaxing sunday xx


----------



## MrsF

Evening ladies :flower:

good idea on parcel tracking wrighty - unfortunately i've misplaced my invoice :blush:, and the company doesn't open again til mon - here's hoping my parcel arrives on tues.....

mrs-g yay for starting hun!!! isn't it bizarre the things we look forward too!!!

i went to out-of-hours doc's this morning as my weirdwomb pains were just too much. Saw a lovely lady doc and she had a prod around. Apparently i'm full of poop....:blush:...i did say that i have been told that before but never in such a polite way.....so i'm on this yucksville laxative stuff (lactulose) that i had to take when i had my gallbladder out. needless to say i'm staying in tonight. and it appears to be hitting the spot.....

:happydance: back on course for treatment on thurs (give or take a day)

DH and I are having a few beers tonight - first time in yonks. He suggested that we have a night off being good as it's our last weekend before treatment and BFP (PMA PMA PMA!!!!) (although prob not the best idea alongside laxatives....)

Sammy - how goes it bud? 

miss monty and springflower - how are you guys getting on?

just looked back at roll call and there's a few of us starting treatment this week :) 

i have a feeling things are gonna get good peeps :thumbup:

much love x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrighty & Mrs F - im fine thanks ladies.... i'm boring and nothing much to report really.... :haha: Oh except ovulation is coming round next week so I will TTC naturally (well you gotta try havent you? lol) I know its a bit old fashioned and all that... having to conceive the "manual" way :haha:

I have just managed to collect a huge pile of ironing and bring it downstairs and dump it on the sofa and now i am just looking at it.... and looking at it.... and stalking on here... and just looking at it basically!

BUT IT WON'T BLOODY GO AWAY!!!! :grr:

So me thinks i will go and get a coffee and think of the easiest way i can make it disappear without actually having to iron it.

Wish me luck...!


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies

I hope everyone has had a fab weekend - roll on the next one :haha:

Mrs F - I've got my fingers crossed your parcel arrives on time :flower:

Mercyme - wow love the sound of the snacks - what was in the basket? We have sweets and biscuits in the waiting room of our fertility clinic and at Christmas we got mince pies yum yum 

I'm on day 4 of down regging now, been feeling so tired this weekend, and starting to get cramps, hope that means AF is no her way in the next few days. Just spent most of the evening selling some old clothes on ebay - hopefully will be able to save enough for some maternity clothes - I wish :haha:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

sammy - did you manage to get rid of your ironing without actually doing it :haha::haha: wish it was that easy xx

missmonty - ive had a fab weekend hun done absolutely nothing today just nice and relaxed watching films on the tele all day lol hoe youve had a lovey weekend too hun. when is your first scan hun? xx

AFM - well im waiting waiting waiting for AF 4 days to go. hope she dont leave me waiting have a feeling i wont be starting til next monday at least as af due friday and they dont do scans on a saturday so it will be on the monday. but thats only a week away so not long really getting excited cant wait to start xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey
well stopped the tabs on friday af was supposed to start over the weekend but hasn't . first blood test today then off to clinic tomorrow-let the fun begin!! good luck everyone at all the various stages xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ldaies

how has everyones day been.

glitterqueen - hope AF arrives soon hun and good luck with your appointment tomorrow xx

AFM - well been to visit a few friends today and then cleaned the house. been quite relaxing and the weather has been lovely. been sat with all the windows open listening to the birds. ive had a few little cramps today so im hoping thats a sign that AF will make her appearence on time or maybe even early. i think i might be hoping for too much there but you never know :haha::haha::haha::haha: 

i hope everyone has a lovely evening xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> sammy - did you manage to get rid of your ironing without actually doing it :haha::haha: wish it was that easy xx
> 
> missmonty - ive had a fab weekend hun done absolutely nothing today just nice and relaxed watching films on the tele all day lol hoe youve had a lovey weekend too hun. when is your first scan hun? xx
> 
> AFM - well im waiting waiting waiting for AF 4 days to go. hope she dont leave me waiting have a feeling i wont be starting til next monday at least as af due friday and they dont do scans on a saturday so it will be on the monday. but thats only a week away so not long really getting excited cant wait to start xxx

Well, i piled it all up on the settee...i even switched on the iron, set up the ironing board and filled the iron with water and nothing happened :coffee:

I watched it for several hours and nothing moved... made a sarnie and got back and it was still there!!!! 

In desperation i gathered it all back up and slung it back into the laundry room.... i don't understand.... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrighty - really hope AF shows up for you super soon (and that's not a message I will be posting often in here !!) lol

I know it's going to be a lucky thread though and I'm even starting to think that my FET might actually work... And I have never thought that!

Hopefully we will all be fat and stuffed like turkeys (with babies) by Xmas!!!
:happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

im with you on that one hun. i would so love to be preggers by our 10th wedding anniversary on 30th novermber. what a prezzie that would be although it will be some what awkward as were having a party so will probably have to tell a few white lies but good white lies :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Still waitng for my AF it has been 3 months now it seems to have gone awol. I am getting worried now as it seems far to long. Have been given provea to start it by the end of the month if it does not show. I wonder if anyone can answer the following obviously got to wait for AF to show but we have booked a holiday in week and a half time for two and half weeks. I am on a long protocol for my FET so I thought it would be ok that I could take meds on holiday and start on day 21 whilst on holiday. The question is do you need a scan or hospital appointment before you start down regulating? Tried to phone hospital but no answer as yet thought you girls might know x


----------



## Sammy2009

Being on antibiotics is always a favorite... Although that one is a bit obvious now!!! 

Say your driving. If the party is at home say your dropping off your drunken mother in law later lol xxx


----------



## wrightywales

:haha:haha:haha: well i dont drive so i think it will be im on antibiotics


----------



## wrightywales

hi tori 

i didnt have a scan before i started down reg. my first scan was 16 days after i started but i would check with your hospital to make sure hun. hope AF arrives very soon xx


----------



## MrsF

evenin!!!

sammy - it's a defo puzzle as to why your ironing ain't gettin done!!! It seems like you're doing everythin you should gal ;) 

thanks missmonty - fingers crossed my meds will be with us tomorrow before 12 :) in it's very discreet bag....

AF-3 wrighty!!! Here's hoping AF shows up on time - it shall be the only time it's welcomed i can tell you!!

tory - i agree with wrighty, i wasn't given a scan until the down reg kicked in as there wasn't much point in the beginning - defo get it checked out though bud x

good luck tomorrow glitterqueen :) 

hello to ladies i've not mentioned :thumbup:

totally feeling the PMA at the mo, and i'm looking forward to acupuncture No2 on weds eve. and then starting meds on thurs when AF shows :) going away for the weekend to a family wedding so am looking forward to that. am loving the image of us all being fat and stuffed at christmas Sammy :) we'll all be in first tri, ready to move up to second :happydance:

wrighty, we're hoping blasto will be on board for our wedding anniversary mid oct :)

:dust: to one and all x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Wrighty - You could say you are on antibiotics for "mexican-mad cow disease" and the symptoms are that it makes you THINK you can drive... Lol

Mrs f- I know Hun... I just can't bloody understand it. I have just checked and it's still there now! I never realized ironing was so complicated !!! :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Glitterqueen - great that you are getting started. Good look with your apt tomorrow and let us know how it goes x

Tory - sorry I can't answer the question about the scan as I have only ever been on the short protocol so I have never Down regged but I'm sure some of the other ladies can help x

Wishing you all the best of luck ladies (yeah right, your not even going to need it!!!) :)


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Wrighty - You could say you are on antibiotics for "mexican-mad cow disease" and the symptoms are that it makes you THINK you can drive... Lol
> 
> Mrs f- I know Hun... I just can't bloody understand it. I have just checked and it's still there now! I never realized ironing was so complicated !!! :(

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Sorry I haven't been around here in a bit.

Just to let you know that I saw my FS today (I still have another appointment for Thursday), and its looking like I will star down regging next week (October 2nd) :thumbup:. Can't wait!!!

Seems like a whole lot of us will be starting our meds soon. Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!!

:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all ok

i will warn you that this is a bit of a rant so you dont have to read but they are things i feel like i need say and as you are more like my friends than my actual friends are you wont mind me having a moan 

will im not in a good mood today. as my friends goes past the house without even popping in yet again ive realised that most of my friends havent actually bothered with me for a few months now. its always me visiting them. well thats not happening anymore. ive had enough. friendship is ment to be a 2 way thing. will im sick of making all the effort if they cant be bothered to visit and ask how things are going then they are not worth the title of being my friend. it really is making me angry. one friends excuse is that she lives to far away. we live on the same estate and it takes me 5 mins to walk there (so that excuse isnt working with me) and her kids go to the school right behind my house so she walks past my house 3 times a day but yet she doesnt visit but yet she can go to our other friends who lives further away then me it really is annoying me and has been for a few days now. see the thing that really annoys me is that it feels like they dont wont to bother with me as i dont have kids :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

thanks ladies for all your support so far and letting me moan feels good just to write it down and get it off my chest as i do find it hard to say things to peoples faces

:dust::hug: to all xxx


----------



## wrightywales

isi - thats great hun good luck with your appointment on thursday and with starting your cycle nxt week. im hoping to start nxt week aswell will no more when AF arrives xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry you're feeling hurt, Wrighty :hugs:. I can imagine how painful it is to be treated that way. Maybe they just don't know what to say as they can't identify with this ttc journey. Try not to hold it against them hun. I know its easier said than done, but for your own benefit, it wouldn't do you any favours to be angry. Remember you have to make your body a nice, serene wonderland for those babies of yours. No room for any negativity. So let them go ahead and walk by your house. You're probably better off without them :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

That is really shit Hun.... I can imagine how you feel and how disappointed you are, it seems we are both having the same sort of day as far as friends are concerned!


God I am so pissed off! This morning I forgot that I have to walk home and have high heeled boots on and also no key to get in so I called savannah on the way home to collect me and the heavy bag on her bike at the train station but her phone was switched off!! I told michal that I didn't know what to do as I couldn't walk 20 minutes home with a heavy bag and heels on. She didn't care. I told her I had no money for the bus and she just ignored me. When she got to the traffic lights instead of stopping to drop me off she turned left a d drove all the way up that road nearly to the petrol station then said "I'm sorry but I am going to drop you off here!" she dumped me even further than the metro station and I could barely even carry the bag. It took me 25 minutes just to get to the bus station alone. I was unable to go any further as my bag hurt and my hand was red raw from carrying the bag!

Ok it was nice of michal to take me home but for Fucks sake have some heart and compassion and just take me to my door on this occasion... It would be bad enough the fact that I would have to wait on the doorstep until savannah got home! I would have been much better off waiting until 7pm at Kemira if I knew she was going to do that to me!!!

I think it's awful... I would never dream of doing that to someone.

.. Above is a message copied and pasted which I have just sent to a good friend at work (not the one who dumped me obviously!)

I am now sitting alone in a bar waiting for savannah my daughter to call me so I can at least access my house! Grrrrr...


----------



## Sammy2009

Normally OH picks me up from work but he is one hour away stuck at work so she said she would take me home. It's partly my fault for forgetting to put flat shoes on and forgetting my key but I'm not used to having to walk home. I forgot I had to walk from the metro station so went shopping for food at lunch and the bag weighs a ton! She knew this... Knew I couldn't get hold of DD and knew I couldn't get in home. She dropped me even further away from home than yesterday and buffered off in her car a d didn't even offer to lend me 2.50 for a bus! It would have taken her 5 mins to just drop me off at the doorstep. What a stupid bint! I wish I had just waited at work for OH and sat on the Internet. Never again.... I'm so cross! What's wrong with people?


----------



## Sammy2009

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Sorry I haven't been around here in a bit.
> 
> Just to let you know that I saw my FS today (I still have another appointment for Thursday), and its looking like I will star down regging next week (October 2nd) :thumbup:. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Seems like a whole lot of us will be starting our meds soon. Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!!
> 
> :hug:

great news hun and the first step to success!!! :happydance:

I have updated you on the main page :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sammy :hugs:

And gosh, I so feel your pain!! Walking in heels with a heavy bag....and THEN not being able to get into your house....sweetie, make sure you treat yourself to a long, hot bubble bath when you get home.


----------



## wrightywales

so gutted had a well good message all ready then my comp crashed and now i cant even remember what i wrote :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

sammy - sorry about your friend hun if you can call her that. dont stress out about it she defo doesnt sound like shes worth it. why offer you a lift if she wasnt going to take you home. hope your hand and feet arent hurting now. i cant wear high heels for that reason and the fact that i cant walk in them :haha: every time i try i end up on my arse. xx

isi - thanks hun. i feel alot better now. my best friend has been to visit so weve had a good chat and i know my other friends arent worth the stress. all i need is PMA in my life xx

well decided to have a relaxing night in. gonna have a shower followed by a face mask then i will do my hair and nails

hope you all have a nice relaxing evening xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi there! Can I join this thread? I've been on other threads and it's looking like I'm going to end up here for a little while. Long story short I've been ttc for a little over a year and have had 1 mc last November and 1 chemical pregnancy this past April. I started with a fertility specialist early in August and as of today all my labs are officially in. Except for my husband's total sperm count being a touch low (all other parameters were normal so the doctor wasn't worried about the number) all my tests have come back normal. I have an appt with the doctor this Monday and at that time we'll start the ivf process. I'm over being upset that it's come to this and now I'm just nervous! I figured this was a good thread for me to go to. Thanks!


----------



## wrightywales

hi maxxiandniko

welcome to the thread hun. good luck with your cycle. are you on short or long protocol? im hoping to start end of this week beginning of nxt week. im on the short protocol. xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi girls 

Hello maxxiandniko and welcome.

Sorry girls having problems with friends I think this is when you need love and understanding from them. I know sometimes they don't know everything that's going on but if its an equal friendship then you would put yourself out for them so they should for you. Don't worry when we all get our:crib: we will get our new friends as well as keeping the nice old ones x

I phoned the clinic today as I have arranged a holiday in a couple of weeks and didnt want to miss my ivf start but they have said i dont need no scan or blood until three weeks after day 21 so got loads of time seeing af has still not arrived.

Sorry another question did ovulation test today and it came back two lines so implying im ovulating at the min. Just about got another energy left to :sex: the question is does this mean my af will defintely come as I have ovulated?

Good luck everyone x


----------



## maxxiandniko

wrightywales said:


> hi maxxiandniko
> 
> welcome to the thread hun. good luck with your cycle. are you on short or long protocol? im hoping to start end of this week beginning of nxt week. im on the short protocol. xx

I don't know. I spoke to my doctor a little over a week ago and he said that from the day we meet next which is Monday it'll be about 6 weeks till the procedure. At least that's what I think he said. He had just done my endometrial biopsy so all I was thinking about was the pain!


----------



## Sammy2009

Maxxiandnico - welcome to the thread... None of us are staying in here long cos we are all off to the first tri soon! Ha ha but your welcome to join until you move with us! :) let me know when you start and I'll add u to the list on page 1. Good luck x

Isi and wrighty - oh the pain was immense... I was nearly crying! Eventually I got in home then later OH came back and started asking me loads of stupid questions and whining and moaning so I have retreated upstairs before I commit murder... Sadly a relaxing evening is just wishful thinking right now :(

Pleased you sorted things out with you best friend wrighty!!! X


----------



## maxxiandniko

Tory123 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hello maxxiandniko and welcome.
> 
> Sorry girls having problems with friends I think this is when you need love and understanding from them. I know sometimes they don't know everything that's going on but if its an equal friendship then you would put yourself out for them so they should for you. Don't worry when we all get our:crib: we will get our new friends as well as keeping the nice old ones x
> 
> I phoned the clinic today as I have arranged a holiday in a couple of weeks and didnt want to miss my ivf start but they have said i dont need no scan or blood until three weeks after day 21 so got loads of time seeing af has still not arrived.
> 
> Sorry another question did ovulation test today and it came back two lines so implying im ovulating at the min. Just about got another energy left to :sex: the question is does this mean my af will defintely come as I have ovulated?
> 
> Good luck everyone x

I don't know. I'm going to be full of questions myself shortly. I hope you're going somewhere nice on vacation though!


----------



## Sammy2009

Tory123 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hello maxxiandniko and welcome.
> 
> Sorry girls having problems with friends I think this is when you need love and understanding from them. I know sometimes they don't know everything that's going on but if its an equal friendship then you would put yourself out for them so they should for you. Don't worry when we all get our:crib: we will get our new friends as well as keeping the nice old ones x
> 
> I phoned the clinic today as I have arranged a holiday in a couple of weeks and didnt want to miss my ivf start but they have said i dont need no scan or blood until three weeks after day 21 so got loads of time seeing af has still not arrived.
> 
> 
> Ooh great where you off to? X
> 
> Sorry another question did ovulation test today and it came back two lines so implying im ovulating at the min. Just about got another energy left to :sex: the question is does this mean my af will defintely come as I have ovulated?
> 
> Good luck everyone x

Ooh great stuff Hun... Where you off to? X


----------



## Tory123

Hi

We go to dorset for four days then we drive to spain for 10 days. When you have a queston ask away the other ladies on here are really good. Sorry I am a bit of a novice at the min x


----------



## Tory123

Do you know Sammy if I have ovulated does that always mean AF will come?


----------



## Sammy2009

Tory123 said:


> Do you know Sammy if I have ovulated does that always mean AF will come?

If you have a normal 28 day cycle then normally you will ovulate around cycle day 14 (CD 14) then AF will arrive 14 days later making 28 days. Generally you will always get AF 14 days after ovulation xx


----------



## MrsF

evenin all :flower:

Wrighty and Sammy - i'm so sorry you guys have been let down today :( that's crap. 

Wrighty, i've distanced myself from my friends on this occasion (and i've had a load of crap with one of my friends who is pregnant with first - i wrote about it in another thread a while ago...). I find it easier to focus on me (which i never do normally) during this time in my life, and ike i said to my sis, if peole are my friends, they'll understand. I hope your friend isn't avoiding you cos you dont have kids yet - that's just bob. i feel like you in so far as you ladies fulfil my support mechanism and i'm proud to be on here with you guys x x x 

Sammy, it's crap isn't it that in situations like that people treat you differently to what you'd do if they were in that situation. It knobs me right off. Hope you're feeling a wee bit more relaxed upstairs - we'll take your mind off things :) :) :)


----------



## Tory123

That's good news its nearly been three months now thanks x

Hope you don't need your flat shoes tom x


----------



## MrsF

welcome Maxxiandnico :) hope you have a good appointment on Monday and will be joining us before christmas in the first tri ;) x x 

isi - whoop whoop!!! Not long now then sweetie :) 

Tory - pleased you can head off on your holibobs reassured hun :) hope you have found / can find the energy for :sex: ;)


----------



## Tory123

Im going to see a psychic tom and last time I saw her was 2007 and she said I would have twins. At the time had only been trying about 9 months and thought why would I have twins no twins in mine or my husband family but hoping that it comes true now.

Although she wasn't exactly right she said it would happen later in the year of 2007.

Let you know if anything get mentioned on the baby front tom x


----------



## MrsF

Meds came today :happydance: all 75 million boxes of oestrogen and progesterone :) i can smell the mood swings oozing out the boxes.... ;)

been a crazy day at work, which i love as it makes the days go quicker, which means transfer will come sooner :happydance: i can't wait to be PUPO :happydance: 

and that's my short n sweet update (makes a bloody change....;) ) 

muchos love senoritas x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Good evening mrsf!

I know... Now I would not of even offered to lend the money for the bus... I'm not that shit. I would have immediately said that there is no way I would let a friend (well colleague I wouldn't say I know her that well really) walk home with a) heels or b) a really heavy bag and would have insisted I dropped them off on the doorstep and not took no for an answer!!! I would bend over backwards to help anyone out (not literally I hasten to add lol) but obviously other people don't give a rats ass if you are struggling!

Upstairs it's peaceful... I'm tired and OH was nagging DD and they were both arguing so then they both came upstairs in the bedroom belly aching over the camera memory card so I just shouted at them both to shut up and get out! Arguing nuff to drive you mental those two when they get going.... Peace at last horizontally with no heels or bags!


----------



## Sammy2009

Tory - ooh that's exciting!!! Hopefully AF will be here before you know it. I live Dorset... I wish I was still on holiday :(


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - wish it was that easy hun my best friend has been the only one that visited me over the last few months and been through thick and thin with i wouldnt turn my bk on her as she is the bestest of best friends and although she doesnt know exactly what im going through shes there for me always like i am for her and always asking how things are going with my cycle. the others i was on about are just not worth worring myself. sorry your hubby not in the best of moods. i hate my hubby when he comes home with a proper moody head on i swear hes worse than me with mood swings. when he has a head on i ask him if its his time of the month :haha::haha::haha:

Tori - glad you got it all sorted out. bet you cant wait to go on your hols. i hope you find the energy to :sex: tonight :winkwink: xx

MrsF - great new that you got your meds and on time :happydance::happydance: i love the way you put things well makes me giggle xx


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> Meds came today :happydance: all 75 million boxes of oestrogen and progesterone :) i can smell the mood swings oozing out the boxes.... ;)
> 
> been a crazy day at work, which i love as it makes the days go quicker, which means transfer will come sooner :happydance: i can't wait to be PUPO :happydance:
> 
> and that's my short n sweet update (makes a bloody change....;) )
> 
> muchos love senoritas x x x x

Lmao... Ha ha ha.... Mood swings Oozing out the boxes!!! Ha ha ha

Congrats on your 350 million boxes of loopy juice!!!

Wrighty - I can imagine how you feel Hun... Kick em to the kerb they are not worth your friendship and next month when your pregnant and they all want to know then tell em to f...... Get lost!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks to everyone for welcoming me!

Mrs F - I'm wondering myself how I'll do on those hormones. I'm the crankiest thing already!

Hope everyone has a goodnight!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well

well nothing much to report today had a few cramps so hope thats a sign AF will be here in the next few days. god im getting so nervous. i would say more than i did first time around dont know why as this cycle should be a lot easier 
less jabs + less time = quicker to my BFP :winkwink::winkwink: god the time seems to be going really slow the last 2 days 

isi - good luck with you appointment tomorrow hun xxx

:dust to all: xx


----------



## MrsF

afternoon ladies x x x 

maxxi - i can be a miserable sod like the best of them, at least the hormones stop me feeling quite so guilty ;)

acupuncture has been cancelled this evening,had a message through from the acupuncturist that she can't make it. So, bundling DH out, bath, pamper, nails, and get my bits ready for my weekend away. then a very early night, am soooooo tired (usually a sign that AF is just around the corner :) )
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:

night night ladies, will drop by the morrow x x x hope you're all well x x
:sleep:


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF - i did that last night hope you enjoy it. bet you cant wait for you weekend away. hope you have a lovely time hun xxx


----------



## Bebecake

Just stopping by!! I just wanted to say good luck!! i pray none of you will be back after this!


----------



## Sammy2009

Bebecake said:


> Just stopping by!! I just wanted to say good luck!! i pray none of you will be back after this!

Thanks hun i hope your right!!! :hugs:

Well my updsates are totally yawnworthy as im just sitting here waiting for ovulation.... OPK was still vacant last night with regards to a line.

Wishing all the ladies waiting for the silly b.... i mean witch to turn up that she gets her broomstick into gear and makes a prompt appearance cos after this month she is going to be officially REDUNDANT!!!!! :grr:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - you're so positive! I'm too stressed to be positive. I hope I'll feel better once the ball gets rolling.

Mrs F - I like your way of thinking. I won't feel guilty when I get hormonal either!

Really just want to take a nap now but I'm at work :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - you're so positive! I'm too stressed to be positive. I hope I'll feel better once the ball gets rolling.
> 
> Mrs F - I like your way of thinking. I won't feel guilty when I get hormonal either!
> 
> Really just want to take a nap now but I'm at work :growlmad:

Well hun if you dont believe in yourself then i guess nobody else can believe in you (BABY!) :haha:

I was quite happy when i was stabbing myself... i had an excuse for being a miserable hormonal hag....now i don't!! :winkwink:


----------



## DillyC

Hello my lovlies....

I am back from South Africa now, it was quite and emotional time, thank you for you messages....One good thing is my period did come on time so I am now taking Microgynon... and it is giving me spots.... euck HIDEOUS ones.... they are popping up everywhere!!! Also been a bit teary, but not sure if that is down to emotions of recent times or the Pill..

back to acupuncture this week.... can't wait.

Then start the sniffing on Oct 9th.... not too far away.

Trying to catch up on all your news.... please bear with me while i go back over the last few pages... x

BTW Sammy had a stopover in Amsterdam ... I think its the best airport I have ever been to!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

DillyC said:


> Hello my lovlies....
> 
> I am back from South Africa now, it was quite and emotional time, thank you for you messages....One good thing is my period did come on time so I am now taking Microgynon... and it is giving me spots.... euck HIDEOUS ones.... they are popping up everywhere!!! Also been a bit teary, but not sure if that is down to emotions of recent times or the Pill..
> 
> back to acupuncture this week.... can't wait.
> 
> Then start the sniffing on Oct 9th.... not too far away.
> 
> Trying to catch up on all your news.... please bear with me while i go back over the last few pages... x
> 
> BTW Sammy had a stopover in Amsterdam ... I think its the best airport I have ever been to!!!

Welcome back... pleased you had a great holiday!

Schiphol Airport is just amazing to shop... really really great but your right up shit street without a paddle if you have to fly into that airport cos its got about 25 luggage carousels (all about 1 mile from the Gate)

When you are flying out from there every Gate is 50,000 miles from the check-in desk so its a good idea to get there 3 weeks before your flight is due to leave - just to be on the safeside... its a pain in the ass!

Rotterdam airport is the size of our living room and all on one floor... its as pokey as hell but trouble free and you don't need a taxi to get to the departure lounge! :haha:


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies

I hope all is well with everyone :flower:

Dilly - welcome back :hugs: and YAY for AF showing up on time. I know what you mean about spots - I'm covered in them at the mo - all over my nose and I never get them on my nose yuck :dohh: think its the meds kicking in.

Tory - wishing you a fab holiday - have lots of fun x

MrsF - YAY you got your meds :happydance:

Wrighty and Sammy - sorry you've had trouble with some friends, some people are just so selfish and don't deserve strong, lovely, welcoming women such as yourselves as friends :hugs:

I'm on day 7 of down regging today, I've had a couple of restless nights and woke up totally wet with sweat last night YUCK! Also got loads of spots - looking like a monster at the mo :haha: also CD27 today and although getting cramps no sign of AF yet - hope she hurrys as have to wait until she shows before calling clinic to arrange next scan.

Ooh is that the time - I'm off to watch Ugly Betty in a mo x


----------



## flower18

Hi ladies, can i join? I'm just about to start birth control tomorrow...we're going to have ICSI in October... I'm so nervous and scared - I have that constant nauseated feeling in my pit of my stomach (anyone else feel like that right before?) A little background of me...I'm 26 and my DH is 31, we've been LTTC for almost 2 years now and we battle low sperm count/motility, etc. ISCI is our only option according to doctors to have a child...so we're taking the plunge and going for it...we hope it all works out and we'll be blessed... as well as I hope all of you ladies are blessed!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome, flower!

Hi lovely ladies. I think I have a date for my down regging.....should be October 2nd :happydance:

I'm feeling a bit sore as I just got back from the clinic....had a sonohysterogram to check out my uterus...and also a mock ET...for them to know what size of catheter I'd need. Everything went well....thankfully.


----------



## wrightywales

thats great hun bet you cant wait to get started xx


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted in ages. I've not been well whilst stimming, I thought I had picked up that bug thats been going around, but have just been told I've got bronchitis, so am now on antibotics. GRRR!!!!

Have got my next scan on Friday, looking at EC possibly Monday. Problem is the clinic have told me I have to get rid of the cough or they can't sedate me, and will have to cancel my cycle. Am not feeling a happy bunny at the moment:cry:

Hope everyones doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - I remember that airport! I've been through so many airports and I always refer to Schipol as the one where I was positive I was going to miss my flight because of how far I had to go.

Isi - I had an endometrial biopsy as part of my fertility work up and I almost passed out and was sore the rest of the night. I know how uncomfortable hsg's are. At least you're starting soon.

I'm gathering that along with many of the things I'll be experiencing during ivf acne is sure to be one of them. That sucks. When I got off of birth control last summer I had and have the worst cystic acne. Currently it's CD 9 for me and the acne is still destroying my face! 

Also my friend and I were texting trying to figure out a time to get together and I said once I figure out how my ivf will go I'll be able to give her a date and she said that it's "so exciting but nerve wracking" that I'm starting ivf. I'd never call this exciting and nerve wracking is an understatement! But maybe when I get started I'll think of the whole process a little differently.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

dilly - bet it was emotional hun thinking of you both. glad to hear af arrived on time and you have started. im sure it will fly by till you have to start sniffing xx

springflower - sorry to hear your ill hun. hope you are feeling better by your EC xx

flower - welcome hun good luck with your cycle. im feeling the same hun and this is my 2nd fresh cycle although i wasnt like this last time. im due to start within the nxt week so i am starting to feel very nervous now but cant wait to get started xx

sammy - how are you today hun?

maxx - acne was one thing i didnt suffer with but i didnt take bcp as part of my cycle so thats maybe why. hope you have a lovely day aswell hun xxx

AFM - well the cramps have well and truly arrived but no AF as of yet im on close knicker watch :haha::haha::haha: have my best white panties on and have been for a little jog hoping gravity will help hehehehe so i will keep you posted. i hope that the :witch: does arrive today as i might get chance to go for a scan tomorrow instead of having to wait till monday

:dust: xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Definitely exciting and nerve warcking Maxxie. This journey that we are undertaking....not for the faint hearted :nope:. I'm also struggling with making plans because of the treatment. My high school is having a reunion and it unfortunately falls around the time I could be having EC/ET. But this is faaaaaaaar more important to me. Wishing you all the very best.

I hope she shows today, Wrighty! Can't wait for you to get started :hugs:

Praying that cough won't jeopardise your ET, Spring. I can't wait for someone here to be PUPO :happydance:. 

Sammy....how are you today?


----------



## wrightywales

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: AF has arrived scan booked for tomorrow at 2.45 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
cant believe shes a day early


----------



## Springflower

Ohhh thats great news! You're on the short protocol right? I'm on that too, it's so much better than the long one! I'm offically reserving judgement until EC and I find out what my eggs are like but it's much easier!


----------



## mercyme

Yay, wrighty!! So glad to hear that you're on your way! I still have a week-ish to wait. I'm kinda enjoying the lull before the storm (of needles, driving, u/s, tests, etc.).


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Wrighty! What do they do the scan for and what's the next step?


----------



## DillyC

Yay Wrighty..... so glad AF here.... now you can delve into your box of treats!

Isi... oooh hope you are feeling ok ... at least you know how the ET will be.... not long till you start...!

Welcome flower... and good luck

Hey Spring.... i recommend steam inhalation with a decongestant, eucalyptus oil is good.... sending get well vibes.

Mercy... enjoy the Lull xxx

Maxxi.... hope you don't suffer with the spots... mine are erupting every dat....LOVELY!!!!!

Britt... Hope you are having fun in NY.

Mrs F... shame your acu was cancelled.... when is your next one... I am booked for sat....can't wait!

MissMonty..... hope AF shows soon.... I LOVE ugly Betty too... can you believe its the last series!!

Tory.... ooh not long till your hols...enjoy

Sammy.... hope things are better today x

Well I am still spotty from Surbiton signing off.... have a good evening all 

xxxx


----------



## Redfraggle

Hey, how is everyone doing? Sorry I've been rubbish at posting in here. 

Need some help from you IVF experts!! Finally got started on down regging three days ago. No problems with the jabbing that is going fine. But today I've been having some Af type cramps and a bit of spotting. Nothing major, just wondered if it was normal?

Hope everyone is ok. :flower:


----------



## Springflower

Redfraggle said:


> Hey, how is everyone doing? Sorry I've been rubbish at posting in here.
> 
> Need some help from you IVF experts!! Finally got started on down regging three days ago. No problems with the jabbing that is going fine. But today I've been having some Af type cramps and a bit of spotting. Nothing major, just wondered if it was normal?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. :flower:

Could it be AF coming early? The meds do mess up your syStem a bit. If you're worried I would give the clinic a call, they'll be able to put your mind at rest.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening All................. hope everyones bearing up and feeling positive. Go on holiday tomorrow then down regging starts October 7th. Going for my drugs training tomorrow afternoon..woo hoo....

Feel a bit ripped off today, had my first acupuncture appointment, 6 needles in my lower back for about 20 minutes and what did it achieve??? I felt nothing either during or afterwards. am I supposed to? £35 a go, I hope it's doing something internally!


----------



## DillyC

Mrs-G said:


> Evening All................. hope everyones bearing up and feeling positive. Go on holiday tomorrow then down regging starts October 7th. Going for my drugs training tomorrow afternoon..woo hoo....
> 
> Feel a bit ripped off today, had my first acupuncture appointment, 6 needles in my lower back for about 20 minutes and what did it achieve??? I felt nothing either during or afterwards. am I supposed to? £35 a go, I hope it's doing something internally!

Ooh Good Luck with your training tomorrow...

Just wanted to say I also have acupuncture and she only puts 6-8 needles in me..for about 25 mins did they do a full consultation for you at the same time??? Where are you having the acu???


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah, I had a full consultation yesterday. I'm going to a local clinic but the lady who does it is also a nurse for Care Fertility so she is concentrating on fertility, I'm just not sure it's worth the money!


----------



## Sammy2009

Flipping heck ive only been AWOL for a couple of days and its manic in here!!! :happydance:

So... apologies for not being around much but OH started a new job Monday 1.5 hours away and so has to drop me off really early at work and so i have had a headache and been knackered all week. Sometimes im logged into the forum on my phone but not actually awake to read anything so this morning at work i have had a lot to catch up on!

Where do i begin? :haha:

Wrighty - I'm fine thanks hun.... and for you... AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyy!!! :happydance: One day early... fab-a-rooney!!!!!! Good luck for the scan today!

Springflower - Sorry you havent been feeling well but OMG best of luck on Monday for EC - will update the first page! I am really excited about our first PUPO!!!!

Flower18 - Welcome to the thread - this is the only thread where we "guarantee" you get a BFP so good luck and prepare yourself... :haha:

Maxi - I really loathe that airport! :growlmad: How are you doing?

Mrs G - I'm sure the acu can only be doing something good! Enjoy your hols hun :hugs:

DillyC - How you doing hun? Nice to have you back - not long til downregg now and congrats on AF!!!! :happydance:

Mercy - How are you? :hugs:

MissMonty - Over a week d/r now!!!! Hope AF arrives soon for you! Getting on your way to that BFP now!!!

Mrs-F - Hope your doing well hun?

ICI Buttercup - Well done for the sono... another hurdle out the way! I trust all was ok with it and good results?

Redfraggle - You have started d/r.... not long now then, things are underway for you!

Tory - Soon be your jollies... you lucky sod! lol

Britt - Hope your having fun in New York!

AFM - nowt... lol. I tested with an OPK last night and the line is starting to appear so i would imagine from the 3 years experience of OPK's and lines that it will be a strong line later. I have brought an OPK to work with me (i hope it doesnt fall out my pocket as that will be super embarrassing! :blush: I will update later as to what its doing.... I'm so tired. Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

For anyone i have missed.... sorrrrry! I do hope your well though! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

I have updated the first page... if i have missed anyone or they would like something updated/added please let me know!!! I have made the font a little smaller because we have so many lovely ladies in here now it was getting a little big!!!! :)


----------



## DillyC

Mrs-G said:


> Yeah, I had a full consultation yesterday. I'm going to a local clinic but the lady who does it is also a nurse for Care Fertility so she is concentrating on fertility, I'm just not sure it's worth the money!

Ohhh It sounds like she is good, but I guess you have to do what is right for you...

I know springflower didn't feel like it did much and preferred to spend her money on relaxing facials!!!

xxx

Thanks for the updates Sammy x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

well my scan has been cancelled as AF seems to be playing silly buggers. i bled for a few hours and now down to very light spotting which is very unusual as i normally bleed for 4-5 days. still got bad cramps so know she should start again very soon if not i dont know what i will do. it really has annoyed me. hubby just thinks i getting too stressed but i dont feel stressed (well i do now). it weird because this has never happened before. i do get light spotting before AF which i started having yesterday morning but what i had yesterday afternoon was a lot more than usual. why cant it just be straight foward :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: hospital have said to phone again when i get full flow so im bk to waiting 

hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Springflower

DillyC said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a full consultation yesterday. I'm going to a local clinic but the lady who does it is also a nurse for Care Fertility so she is concentrating on fertility, I'm just not sure it's worth the money!
> 
> Ohhh It sounds like she is good, but I guess you have to do what is right for you...
> 
> I know springflower didn't feel like it did much and preferred to spend her money on relaxing facials!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for the updates Sammy xClick to expand...


Ha ha, yes!! It did nothing for me! I used to go for an hour, she'd stick needles in me and then I got to go home. The women doing it was lovely, it just isn't right for me.

Dilly's right if I ever get better, I'm back off to the beautician's for more facials! My god, I've never felt soooo relaxed!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Wrighty! Hope she shows up soon.

Sammy, it went well...thanks. Uterus is in good shape, so I've been cleared for treatment.

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

Can I join you please ladies, I think my EC is gonna be 04.10.10.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Sammy2009

yomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join you please ladies, I think my EC is gonna be 04.10.10.
> 
> Hope you are all well xx


Hi Yomo and welcome to the thread!!!

Are you having IVF or ICSI and long or short protocol? I will then add you to the front page!

Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yomo

Sammy2009 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I join you please ladies, I think my EC is gonna be 04.10.10.
> 
> Hope you are all well xx
> 
> 
> Hi Yomo and welcome to the thread!!!
> 
> Are you having IVF or ICSI and long or short protocol? I will then add you to the front page!
> 
> Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome hun, I am down for IVF but they think I may need ICSI depending on the SA on the day. I am also doing to long Protocol started DR on 5.09.10 and started stimming 21.09.10

Good luck with your transfer xxx


----------



## DillyC

YAY.... hello lovely Yomo.... glad you are here too xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, well I'm back from New York, had an epic time! What a wonderful city.
Sammy- you are too cute, thanks for all the updates- that is so nice :hugs:
good luck with your opks, hope it doesnt fall out of your pocket too :haha:

Wrighty- I hope all gets sorted out with AF, I'm sure it will

Yomo- welcome

Isi- good to see you hon, I see you have gotten the ball rolling which is great- I still wont be starting BCP until next cycle at least, so IVF late Noc/Dec....but I can watch you guys go through it and get your bfps :hugs:

anyway, I have had some nasty cramps, I am 14dpo so the witch should be here any moment

talk soon lovely ladies
:kiss:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

weekend is finally here anyone got any nice plans

Yomo - welcome hun good luck with your cycle xx

Britt - Glad you had a great time in New York id love to go there. hope AF arrive very soon xx

Isi - Bet you cant wait to start hun. Glad it all went well and youve got the go ahead :) xx

Springflower - good luck with your scan today hun. yes im on the short protocol. it does sound a lot more easier than the long. so glad i dont have to down reg. xx

Sammy - How are you hun? xx

Dilly - How are you hun? 

Mrs-G - Hope you have a nice time on your hols hun and hope your training went well today xx

Redfraggle - hope your ok. i was told down regging could mess with your cycle. mine came late but was told it could also come early so maybe your going to be an early bird. xx

Mercy - how things with you hun? xx

AFM - OMG started bleeding very heavily and painfull about an hour ago. got a scan booked for 9am tomorrow the nurse said even if it stops im still to go so they can just have a good look at things but fingers crossed shes here to stay for a few days at least. so will find out tomorrow what is happening and when to start the jabs :happydance::happydance::happydance: im not physically doing the happy dance as the cramps are bad. think im gonna have an early night tonight with a hot water bottle. have to be up at 5.30 tomorrow so gonna need my sleep

hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> weekend is finally here anyone got any nice plans
> 
> Yomo - welcome hun good luck with your cycle xx
> 
> Britt - Glad you had a great time in New York id love to go there. hope AF arrive very soon xx
> 
> Isi - Bet you cant wait to start hun. Glad it all went well and youve got the go ahead :) xx
> 
> Springflower - good luck with your scan today hun. yes im on the short protocol. it does sound a lot more easier than the long. so glad i dont have to down reg. xx
> 
> Sammy - How are you hun? xx
> 
> Dilly - How are you hun?
> 
> Mrs-G - Hope you have a nice time on your hols hun and hope your training went well today xx
> 
> Redfraggle - hope your ok. i was told down regging could mess with your cycle. mine came late but was told it could also come early so maybe your going to be an early bird. xx
> 
> Mercy - how things with you hun? xx
> 
> AFM - OMG started bleeding very heavily and painfull about an hour ago. got a scan booked for 9am tomorrow the nurse said even if it stops im still to go so they can just have a good look at things but fingers crossed shes here to stay for a few days at least. so will find out tomorrow what is happening and when to start the jabs :happydance::happydance::happydance: im not physically doing the happy dance as the cramps are bad. think im gonna have an early night tonight with a hot water bottle. have to be up at 5.30 tomorrow so gonna need my sleep
> 
> hope you all have a lovely weekend xx

Was that a mission and a half wrighty? lol

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with the witch.... its because she isnt coming back for a while... she wants to leave in style! lol

I'm fine... just mooching along... bit bored of not having anything to look forward to in the next 3 weeks! OPK is about 1/3 of the way there tonight so no bonking tonight... Its strange really cos before the last IVF i always had a 27 day cycle (sometimes 26) got a positive OPK on CD 12 and 13 and ovulated on CD14 - a text book cycle but since then i have had a 29 day cycle and got a positive OPK on CD16 (tomorrow)

Yomo - Your very welcome, the more the merrier!!! There are lots of us now its a very busy and very exciting thread and i can't wait for some PUPO;S so i have something to look forward to every morning! (people testing/BFP's) :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies, well I'm back from New York, had an epic time! What a wonderful city.
> Sammy- you are too cute, thanks for all the updates- that is so nice :hugs:
> good luck with your opks, hope it doesnt fall out of your pocket too :haha:
> 
> Wrighty- I hope all gets sorted out with AF, I'm sure it will
> 
> Yomo- welcome
> 
> Isi- good to see you hon, I see you have gotten the ball rolling which is great- I still wont be starting BCP until next cycle at least, so IVF late Noc/Dec....but I can watch you guys go through it and get your bfps :hugs:
> 
> anyway, I have had some nasty cramps, I am 14dpo so the witch should be here any moment
> 
> talk soon lovely ladies
> :kiss:[/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome back to the mad house Britt!!! :wacko:


----------



## Springflower

Hello ladies

Just nipping on quickly to say EC has been confirmed for Monday - yipee! And they found an extra follicle so I have a grand total of seven :haha:

Will come on later properly.

Wrighty - Excellant news about AF, and a scan tomorrow - Brill! You're on the way now!

Hope everyone's doing ok:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just nipping on quickly to say EC has been confirmed for Monday - yipee! And they found an extra follicle so I have a grand total of seven :haha:
> 
> Will come on later properly.
> 
> Wrighty - Excellant news about AF, and a scan tomorrow - Brill! You're on the way now!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok:hugs:

Ooh great stuff!!! I am really excited for you. I had 8 follies with my first successful IVF so thats more or less the same. Normally the fewer follicles the better quality of eggs! I got 6 and all fertilized so this is good. I only have 11-12 follies anyway so know they are never gonna get 50 eggs from me! :haha:


----------



## wrightywales

Springflower said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just nipping on quickly to say EC has been confirmed for Monday - yipee! And they found an extra follicle so I have a grand total of seven :haha:
> 
> Will come on later properly.
> 
> Wrighty - Excellant news about AF, and a scan tomorrow - Brill! You're on the way now!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok:hugs:

thats great news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Springflower - congrats and good luck on Monday!

Mrs G - I did acupuncture very briefly in the summer and it's quite possible that it regulated my cycle a little bit. Since getting off the pill last summer and having a chemical and an mc my cycles were every - 21 days to 26 days. I started the acupuncture and my cycles lenghthened to 28 days except for one which was 26 but that was a few days after my endometrial biopsy. I started ovulating around CD 14 too. But I guess the acupuncture didn't do too much else since here I am on this thread!

Sammy - I know how you feel. I decided to leave an hour earlier for work each day because I can't take the traffic anymore. So now I'm up at 5:45 and it's killing me!

Isi - congrats on getting cleared!

I'm in a bind. I'm wishing that Monday would get here so I can meet with my doctor but then if it's Monday I'm back at work again :growlmad:
Does anyone think that I'll get a schedule from my doctor telling me what I can expect when or will I have to wait for a certain time in my cycle and then go back to meet with him? How many of you inject yourselves and how many of you get your OH's to inject you?


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> weekend is finally here anyone got any nice plans
> 
> Yomo - welcome hun good luck with your cycle xx
> 
> Britt - Glad you had a great time in New York id love to go there. hope AF arrive very soon xx
> 
> Isi - Bet you cant wait to start hun. Glad it all went well and youve got the go ahead :) xx
> 
> Springflower - good luck with your scan today hun. yes im on the short protocol. it does sound a lot more easier than the long. so glad i dont have to down reg. xx
> 
> Sammy - How are you hun? xx
> 
> Dilly - How are you hun?
> 
> Mrs-G - Hope you have a nice time on your hols hun and hope your training went well today xx
> 
> Redfraggle - hope your ok. i was told down regging could mess with your cycle. mine came late but was told it could also come early so maybe your going to be an early bird. xx
> 
> Mercy - how things with you hun? xx
> 
> AFM - OMG started bleeding very heavily and painfull about an hour ago. got a scan booked for 9am tomorrow the nurse said even if it stops im still to go so they can just have a good look at things but fingers crossed shes here to stay for a few days at least. so will find out tomorrow what is happening and when to start the jabs :happydance::happydance::happydance: im not physically doing the happy dance as the cramps are bad. think im gonna have an early night tonight with a hot water bottle. have to be up at 5.30 tomorrow so gonna need my sleep
> 
> hope you all have a lovely weekend xx
> 
> Was that a mission and a half wrighty? lol
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with the witch.... its because she isnt coming back for a while... she wants to leave in style! lol
> 
> I'm fine... just mooching along... bit bored of not having anything to look forward to in the next 3 weeks! OPK is about 1/3 of the way there tonight so no bonking tonight... Its strange really cos before the last IVF i always had a 27 day cycle (sometimes 26) got a positive OPK on CD 12 and 13 and ovulated on CD14 - a text book cycle but since then i have had a 29 day cycle and got a positive OPK on CD16 (tomorrow)
> 
> Yomo - Your very welcome, the more the merrier!!! There are lots of us now its a very busy and very exciting thread and i can't wait for some PUPO;S so i have something to look forward to every morning! (people testing/BFP's) :happydance:Click to expand...

i know a mission and a half. been walking around all day so i think thats helped things move along. the :witch: is definitely evil this time around. will be glad when shes gone for 9 months :haha::haha:. 

hope you get a positive OPK hun so you can have some fun time :winkwink::winkwink: :) xx


----------



## wrightywales

maxxiandniko said:


> Springflower - congrats and good luck on Monday!
> 
> Mrs G - I did acupuncture very briefly in the summer and it's quite possible that it regulated my cycle a little bit. Since getting off the pill last summer and having a chemical and an mc my cycles were every - 21 days to 26 days. I started the acupuncture and my cycles lenghthened to 28 days except for one which was 26 but that was a few days after my endometrial biopsy. I started ovulating around CD 14 too. But I guess the acupuncture didn't do too much else since here I am on this thread!
> 
> Sammy - I know how you feel. I decided to leave an hour earlier for work each day because I can't take the traffic anymore. So now I'm up at 5:45 and it's killing me!
> 
> Isi - congrats on getting cleared!
> 
> I'm in a bind. I'm wishing that Monday would get here so I can meet with my doctor but then if it's Monday I'm back at work again :growlmad:
> Does anyone think that I'll get a schedule from my doctor telling me what I can expect when or will I have to wait for a certain time in my cycle and then go back to meet with him? How many of you inject yourselves and how many of you get your OH's to inject you?

in my hospital i found what roughly what happens the first consultation after all the test. im sure your doc will go through it all with you hun. ask as many questions as possible and remember to write them down so you dont forget what you want to ask. i inject myself hubby wouldnt be able to do it. he has a needle phobia and passes out at the sign of them. good luck with appointment hun xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyones have a lovely saturday

well everything was fine with the scan and i start stimming tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: have my next scan on wednesday morning so not every other day like i thought. been up since 5.30 this morning and cant believe its only 2.30 could well go for some :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: 

chat later girls (thats if i dont fall asleep first :haha::haha::haha:) xx


----------



## wrightywales

opppppps double post :dust::dust::hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

Great news wrighty hun! One step closer!!!! You stimming for 10 days?

I will update the main page... Good luck with the jabs! X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! Can you please add me? We are in the final phases of stimming now. As of yesterday, I have 7 follies at 16, 14, 13.5, 13, 13, 11, 9. I go back in for u/s tomorrow and then again on Monday. Trigger most likely Monday with EC on Sept 29. If all works out, will have either 3 day transfer on Oct. 2 or 5 day transfer on Oct. 4. 

Oh, also, my FS would like to transfer 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts based on my age (almost 38). Just hoping and praying I have enough eggs for either of those options.

THANKS! :)


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Great news wrighty hun! One step closer!!!! You stimming for 10 days?
> 
> I will update the main page... Good luck with the jabs! X

i dont know yet but i do only have 10 days worth

thanks hun :)


----------



## wrightywales

MySillyGirls said:


> Hello! Can you please add me? We are in the final phases of stimming now. As of yesterday, I have 7 follies at 16, 14, 13.5, 13, 13, 11, 9. I go back in for u/s tomorrow and then again on Monday. Trigger most likely Monday with EC on Sept 29. If all works out, will have either 3 day transfer on Oct. 2 or 5 day transfer on Oct. 4.
> 
> Oh, also, my FS would like to transfer 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts based on my age (almost 38). Just hoping and praying I have enough eggs for either of those options.
> 
> THANKS! :)

welcome hun. good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

im feeling so nervous about my first jab only 25 mins away and it will be the start of the ivf roller coaster again. i know i will be fine just that its been over a year since i last did it. i know once ive done the first the rest will be easy


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies

YAY Wrighty :happydance: how did your first jab go?

Hi Mysillygilrs - good luck for 29th :flower:

I'm on CD30 today and day 10 of down regging - no sign of the witch yet other than cramps but been getting them for over a week now, my last fresh cycle she showed up on CD30 - looks like she's gonna be late this time - typical :dohh:

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Ladies! Wrighty, I know exactly how you feel. I got myself so worked up over the shots that I was sick to my stomach. I even asked the nurses to draw with a sharpie pen exactly where dh should stick. LOL! Anyway, when he did it, I was like "That was it?" :) But, at least you've done it before so that should take away some of the nerves. Good luck!


----------



## wrightywales

it was easy worked myself up for nothing lol


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi everyone.... I have had as brilliant weekend. Friday we went out for a drink and got very drunk and went to a great bar! Saturday we were going to go to a music festival close to us, only a small one so not very exciting but it was raining and i wasnt that keen anyway! Saturday we went out for a meal and i ate Ostrich... it was lovely (although the Ostrich didnt looked so amused! lol) then we went to the same bar again and had a good laugh! I got up at 2pm this afternoon!

I got a strong line on an OPK yesterday so we BD'd and then i tested today and it was still strong but a bit lighter so this avo we will BD again... just for the sake of it!

I am already worrying about the FET as we only have one embie and last time with two only one thawed... its not so much that it wont thaw that im worried about but that i have to wait another month to start the IVF when i could have started next month (if the embie collapses that is) It will just be a wasted month.... oh well we will have to see. 

Wrighty - how did your first injection go hun? I hope it wasnt too painful. I didnt realise it was a year since your last attempt!!!

MySillyGirls - Welcome to the thread. I will add you to the first page. Good luck with your scan today!

Missmonty - I hope the witch turns up for you soon... its typical, when you dont want her shes there and when you do want her she has gone on vacation!!!

Have a good (rest of the) weekend everyone!


----------



## Sammy2009

There are 18 of us now!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

hello sammy

my jab went better than i thought but i was shaking like a leaf when i was mixing it up. i did my last fresh cycle may/june 09 so its been about 15 months since my last injection. sounds like youve had a great weekend. the highlight of my weekend is starting my jabs really havent done anything. hubby cleaned the house from top to bottom when i went to hos yeasterday so i got nothing to do apart from a little washing and cook a stew for tea.

cant believe theres 18 of us. cant wait to see all them BFPs :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Aww great hun... Pleased it was ok! I always panic like hell mixing up the trigger shot cos I know if I spill it then I don't have anymore! I wonder what people do when that happens? It must happen a lot when cracking the tops of the bottles and they are so small and fiddley! 

Well we have just BD'd so I'm lying here with my legs up against the wall... If you can imagine that... Looks really funny!!! Ha ha. TMI. oh well .. We used preseed as well and afterwards to told the lazy little buggers to get off their asses and swim for change!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - you are too funny! You need to get your bfp soon because the world needs more Sammys in it!

Wrighty - I'm glad it didn't hurt too bad. I'm not looking forward to my shots at all!

I have a cold and so I'm thinking I'll be in bed all day long. :growlmad: Tomorrow is my appt with the fs so I'll hopefully start something soon. I'll keep everyone updated.

Hi to everyone new too! I'm so bad with catching up with posts.


----------



## Sammy2009

Maxi - ha ha thanks Hun! I have actually been in bed all day and there is NOTHING wrong with me! Lol. I have been here all day and nobody has even asked why or if im ok, in fact i think they have all gone out! I dont think anybody really cares by the looks of things ha ha. I have to get up soon though because I will need to recharge my phone!!! And eat... I'm starving!

I hope you feel better soon and good luck with the fs apt. X


----------



## Mrs-G

Springflower said:


> DillyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a full consultation yesterday. I'm going to a local clinic but the lady who does it is also a nurse for Care Fertility so she is concentrating on fertility, I'm just not sure it's worth the money!
> 
> Ohhh It sounds like she is good, but I guess you have to do what is right for you...
> 
> I know springflower didn't feel like it did much and preferred to spend her money on relaxing facials!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for the updates Sammy xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha, yes!! It did nothing for me! I used to go for an hour, she'd stick needles in me and then I got to go home. The women doing it was lovely, it just isn't right for me.
> 
> Dilly's right if I ever get better, I'm back off to the beautician's for more facials! My god, I've never felt soooo relaxed!!!!!Click to expand...


I'm gonna keep going cos I want to give it my best shot, she says 8 sessions so that's about £250 which compared to a fully funded cycle of IVF it's actually nothing, I really want to at least produce some to freeze, even if I don't get pg the first transfer!


----------



## Mrs-G

Just a quick update.......

I have officially started my holiday woo hoo!!!!

It is absolutely pissing it down and I'm gonna be on a boat for the week boo hoo!!!!!!!

I need to but a hot water bottle or two!!

Good luck everyone who are getting close......

My injection training was good, can't believe I was that scared, injected myself with the salt water (stuff in the little bottles that you snap the top off of) only a tiny bit but no problems at all (only that my hands are quite small and I found it difficult holding the needle in place and pushing the plunger down, think OH will have to push plunger). I wonder if it didn't hurt cos I only injected a tiny bit?

So, a week away now then 3 days back at work and I'm on the roller coaster.... I sooooo want this to work but then I get realistic, the chances are less than 50%, I wonder why we actually bother putting ourselves through this, the focus is all on getting pregnant then you have to consider birth!!!!!! AAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH

Those who have started down regging any symptoms yet?? Apparently acupuncture is supposed to help the symptoms so I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi,girls! My scan today showed 7 follicles that may make it for EC. I have a 20, 19, 18, 17, 15.5, 15, 11. They want me to trigger either tonight or tomorrow night and will call this afternoon to tell me which. At trigger, I do both the cetrotide and the HCG injections (which seems weird). Then, tomorrow, I start a z-pack antibiotic. EC will be Tuesday or Wednesday. :) Crossing my fingers for mature eggs!


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> There are 18 of us now!!!!!!! :happydance:

wow thats fantastic- 18 woo hoo :happydance:
I wish I was starting in the next month like the rest of you but I get to cheer you on (nov/Dec for me now and that is IF I get the call for treatment this month...aggh)
good luck Sammy, hope you caught the egg.
welcome to the Newbies!

Check out my siggy :hugs: I will copy that clover at some point too but I got the clover on FF

cheers


----------



## Springflower

Hey ladies - Well EC is in 5.5hrs, wish me luck. Am so worried they will cancel because of my damn cough. What will be will be I guess!

Much love to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Just a quick one cos im at work and will update better later...


GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY SPRINGFLOWER HUN!!!!! HOPE THEY GET LOADS OF JUICY EGGIES!!!! :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Sammy2009 said:


> Just a quick one cos im at work and will update better later...
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY SPRINGFLOWER HUN!!!!! HOPE THEY GET LOADS OF JUICY EGGIES!!!! :thumbup::happydance::hugs:

Thank you sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Yep, GOOD LUCK SPRINGFLOWER LET US KNOW HOW YOU GET ON XX

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? By the sounds of it most of you had a lovely weekend mine was spent cleaning then I had 7 around for dinner yesterday so I am now ready for my weekend ha ha 

I am on day 7 of stimms and my belly is starting to feel a little bloated and I feel a bit sick but other than that all is well. Does anyone know the adverage that you stim for? The nurse said between 10-12 

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Springflower!!! Will be praying all goes well!

Good luck also, MySillyGirls!!!! So glad we'll soon have two PUPO ladies around here :flower:


----------



## Springflower

Thanks Ladies :flower:

Well we got 5 eggies, whcih all things considered wasn't too bad. Am off to bed now, will come back properly later.


----------



## wrightywales

5 eggs is great hun hope your resting up now. good luck with your fert report :hug::hug: xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Mysillygrils - do you know when EC will be yet? good luck with it all hun :hug: xx

Sammy - im sure that some people spill it. i didnt have the shakes doing it yesterday so i dont think i will have that problem xx

Isi - not long till you start now hun xx

Dilly, Maz, Redfraggle and Missmontey - hows down reg going ladies? hope your not having to many side effects xx

Yomo - i had also heard on average 10- 12 days of stimming but everyone is different. i stimmed for 12 on the long protocol not sure ho many days i will stim this time around

Glitterqueen - hos the stimming going hun? xx

to everyone ive missed hope your all well and thinking of you all xx

AFM - jab went great last night and all i can feel down there are my ovaries tingling. its quite a weird sensation. i do have a few other side effects headaches and dizziness which im not really enjoying much but im hoping they will ease the more jabs i do.

:dust: to all :hug: xxxx


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, wow things are moving quickly now.
Sorry silly questions from a newbie but does "stimming" mean the drugs to prepare you for the egg harvest? how long after stimming do you go for that?
also another question, how long does the process take for IVF- start to finish, is it 5 weeks?

thanks, good luck to all of you, bfps all around
:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hi britt

yes stimming are the jabs that make you produce more eggs and when your ready you do a HCG shot and have EC 36 hours later. my long protocol was 35 days from down reg to ET but it can differ with how you respond and hat day transfer. i had a 2 day transfer. not sure how long this short one will be i will let you know hahahaha xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt - wrighty answered the long protocol but i have no idea on those ones. On my short protocol this is how it went:-

CD 1 - 3 - Decapeptyl injection
CD 3 - 9 - ALSO ADD PUREGON/GONAL F
CD 10 - Just take Decapeptyl in the morning, scan, if all ok take Puregon
CD 11 - Just take Decapeptyl + HCG Trigger shot at night
CD 12 - DO NOT TAKE ANY MEDS
CD 13 - Egg Collection
CD 16 - Egg Transfer (if your doing a 3 day transfer) 

Obviously your meds and doses will be different.

Yomo - I stimm for 10 days and then have a scan and if follies need more time i stimm for two more days.

Wrighty - Are the jabs still ok? Sorry you are getting some side effects and i hope these lift soon!

Britt11 - It will soon be October so you only have to wait 4 weeks. I may be joining you in the November thread if the FET doesnt work as I will start stimming end of November.

SPRINGFLOWER - I got 5 eggs last time... they considered it good. I managed to have two transfered and one frozen so it was ok. I hoped for more but hey you have to go with the flow i suppose! 5 will give you a good chance. When is ET? When will you get fertilization report... oooh im all excited now! :happydance:

Everyone else i hope you are doing well!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:

Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:

::snigger:: oh yeah of course, yeah i wont be joining you! I forgot for a minute!!! :haha: :winkwink:

Wrighty will be able to answer this one cos i know nothing about the long protocols. Wrighty started stimming 25th Sept (sorry wrighty i am just replying to the bit i know as i see you are offline)!!! :flower: so will be on Day 3 of stimms and you normally do 10 days (average) it can be 12 or possibly a couple of days more depending on your hospital. Mine seemed to think that when i was at CD10 and I only had two follies that only two more days of stimming might make a difference. When i asked what the chances were of the extra 2 days (12 days in total) making a difference they said "slim". Sure enough i went back with the two follies that I had on CD 10 they were just a bit bigger. I cancelled the cycle so we could start again with another one (we get 3 free tries here in Holland although i have 4 cos I carried the first successful IVF baby to more than 12-15 weeks before i had to terminate)


----------



## MrsF

evenin all!!! :)

nice to be back!!! I have some catching up to do, so i'm on it - i tried yesterday but was feeling crappy. Been to the doc's today and I have an ear infection that's blocked one of my ears and affecting my balance. Doesn't help that DH broke my toe over the weekend, dancing far too enthusiastically!!! my toe is all deformed and black and purple and bloody sore. So my balance is truly crap!!! 

On antibiotics, so ears should clear up well before transfer. bed rest for next 24 hours.

hope you are all well peeps, lots of down regging, stimming and egg collecting i hope! I'm on cd5, so i have had 15 oestrogen packed tablets so far :) 

lots of love and :dust: to all x x x


----------



## wrightywales

Britt11 said:


> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:

on my cycle i didnt take bcp so you would have to add that on if your taking it for your cycle. on my long cycle i down regged for 20 days then started stimming for 12 days had hcg then EC 36 hours later then transfer 2 days later


----------



## wrightywales

MrsF said:


> evenin all!!! :)
> 
> nice to be back!!! I have some catching up to do, so i'm on it - i tried yesterday but was feeling crappy. Been to the doc's today and I have an ear infection that's blocked one of my ears and affecting my balance. Doesn't help that DH broke my toe over the weekend, dancing far too enthusiastically!!! my toe is all deformed and black and purple and bloody sore. So my balance is truly crap!!!
> 
> On antibiotics, so ears should clear up well before transfer. bed rest for next 24 hours.
> 
> hope you are all well peeps, lots of down regging, stimming and egg collecting i hope! I'm on cd5, so i have had 15 oestrogen packed tablets so far :)
> 
> lots of love and :dust: to all x x x

sorry your not well hun hope your ear infection clears up soon. ive broke many toes so know the pain. are you sure you havent dislocated it if it looks deformed? great that youve started and your on your way to that BFP :winkwink: xx


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:
> 
> ::snigger:: oh yeah of course, yeah i wont be joining you! I forgot for a minute!!! :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> Wrighty will be able to answer this one cos i know nothing about the long protocols. Wrighty started stimming 25th Sept (sorry wrighty i am just replying to the bit i know as i see you are offline)!!! :flower: so will be on Day 3 of stimms and you normally do 10 days (average) it can be 12 or possibly a couple of days more depending on your hospital. Mine seemed to think that when i was at CD10 and I only had two follies that only two more days of stimming might make a difference. When i asked what the chances were of the extra 2 days (12 days in total) making a difference they said "slim". Sure enough i went back with the two follies that I had on CD 10 they were just a bit bigger. I cancelled the cycle so we could start again with another one (we get 3 free tries here in Holland although i have 4 cos I carried the first successful IVF baby to more than 12-15 weeks before i had to terminate)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: its ok hun. im thinking i might stim for the same amount of time as last time (12 days) as im on the same strengh of drug just a different drug but will have to wait and see got first scan day after tomorrow so will see how many follies i got :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> evenin all!!! :)
> 
> nice to be back!!! I have some catching up to do, so i'm on it - i tried yesterday but was feeling crappy. Been to the doc's today and I have an ear infection that's blocked one of my ears and affecting my balance. Doesn't help that DH broke my toe over the weekend, dancing far too enthusiastically!!! my toe is all deformed and black and purple and bloody sore. So my balance is truly crap!!!
> 
> On antibiotics, so ears should clear up well before transfer. bed rest for next 24 hours.
> 
> hope you are all well peeps, lots of down regging, stimming and egg collecting i hope! I'm on cd5, so i have had 15 oestrogen packed tablets so far :)
> 
> lots of love and :dust: to all x x x
> 
> sorry your not well hun hope your ear infection clears up soon. ive broke many toes so know the pain. are you sure you havent dislocated it if it looks deformed? great that youve started and your on your way to that BFP :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Welcome back!!!!

OMG yeah your not having much luck with the balance bit are you hun? :dohh:

I fell from the top of the stairs and smashed my head on the concrete floor a few months ago, broke my toe, arm in two places, sprained the other wrist and perforated my ear drum in the process along with many many other injuries. The ambulance man asked if OH pushed me.... :haha: (he must have heard about my mood swings while stimming!) I am still waiting for my hearing to return properly in my left ear... its been months and it was supposed to return to normal after 6-8 weeks. I dont know if it will now... :dohh:

Anyway before i started rambling my point was that just after the accident (about 2 weeks) i got up and ventured out one night with OH and while sober completely missed a step on the floor and went flying into a heap on the floor... it was ok though, only the half of our village saw me! :blush::dohh:

Ear injuries really do affect your balance..... :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:
> 
> ::snigger:: oh yeah of course, yeah i wont be joining you! I forgot for a minute!!! :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> Wrighty will be able to answer this one cos i know nothing about the long protocols. Wrighty started stimming 25th Sept (sorry wrighty i am just replying to the bit i know as i see you are offline)!!! :flower: so will be on Day 3 of stimms and you normally do 10 days (average) it can be 12 or possibly a couple of days more depending on your hospital. Mine seemed to think that when i was at CD10 and I only had two follies that only two more days of stimming might make a difference. When i asked what the chances were of the extra 2 days (12 days in total) making a difference they said "slim". Sure enough i went back with the two follies that I had on CD 10 they were just a bit bigger. I cancelled the cycle so we could start again with another one (we get 3 free tries here in Holland although i have 4 cos I carried the first successful IVF baby to more than 12-15 weeks before i had to terminate)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: its ok hun. im thinking i might stim for the same amount of time as last time (12 days) as im on the same strengh of drug just a different drug but will have to wait and see got first scan day after tomorrow so will see how many follies i got :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

OOOOH FAB!!!! I love scans.... exciting stuff! How many did you get last time? My ovarian reserve is only 11-15 so that would be the max!!! Hope you get loads of big juicy ones!!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:
> 
> on my cycle i didnt take bcp so you would have to add that on if your taking it for your cycle. on my long cycle i down regged for 20 days then started stimming for 12 days had hcg then EC 36 hours later then transfer 2 days laterClick to expand...

aggh I was afraid of that...okay see you on New Years than?? :) lol....:dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, thank you ladies- you are so sweet.
> Sammy, you WONT be joining me b/c you will get your bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty...aggh I was afraid of that....I believe I am on the long protocol too, does the 36 days include the 20 days of birthcontrol pills or is that an additional 20 days?? :dohh: gosh I hope not, thats like 2 full months of treatment if so.....
> remind me again hon where exactly you are in your cycle this time? are you day 10 of stimming,so 26 days before ET? sorry if i have this completely wrong- by the time i go to post i forget what i have read :haha:
> 
> ::snigger:: oh yeah of course, yeah i wont be joining you! I forgot for a minute!!! :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> Wrighty will be able to answer this one cos i know nothing about the long protocols. Wrighty started stimming 25th Sept (sorry wrighty i am just replying to the bit i know as i see you are offline)!!! :flower: so will be on Day 3 of stimms and you normally do 10 days (average) it can be 12 or possibly a couple of days more depending on your hospital. Mine seemed to think that when i was at CD10 and I only had two follies that only two more days of stimming might make a difference. When i asked what the chances were of the extra 2 days (12 days in total) making a difference they said "slim". Sure enough i went back with the two follies that I had on CD 10 they were just a bit bigger. I cancelled the cycle so we could start again with another one (we get 3 free tries here in Holland although i have 4 cos I carried the first successful IVF baby to more than 12-15 weeks before i had to terminate)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: its ok hun. im thinking i might stim for the same amount of time as last time (12 days) as im on the same strengh of drug just a different drug but will have to wait and see got first scan day after tomorrow so will see how many follies i got :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOH FAB!!!! I love scans.... exciting stuff! How many did you get last time? My ovarian reserve is only 11-15 so that would be the max!!! Hope you get loads of big juicy ones!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i got 23 eggs from 28 follies on my long cycle but im not expecting that many but you never know could do with a few frosties aswell cheaper to have fet the icsi :haha::haha::haha: as what ever i have nxt (if i need anything else that is:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:) will have to be self funded :(


----------



## wrightywales

well i can defo feel something working my ovaries are on overdrive i think :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: having these twinges that are making me go OUCHHHHHHH god ive got roughly another 9 days of this it better be worth it :haha::haha::haha::haha: dont remeber them being like this last time


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi all. Congrats Springflower! Mrs F - feel better! I've been sick since Saturday night. 

I just got back from my appt with the fs. Here's the tentative plan: Wait till AF gets here which should be in 2 weeks, start 21 days of BCP, start the injections and do these for 8-10 days, egg retrieval and then ICSI and PGD and then transfer the embryos around 3 days after retrieval. That puts me at around the week of November 15th for the actual procedure. If I'm lucky maybe I'll get out of Thanksgiving with the in laws! But seriously I hope this works!


----------



## wrightywales

thats great that youve got a plan now hun [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; it works for you and us all :dust: xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

At last after nearly three months of waitng for AF it finaly showed today. Mixture of emotions as this means it all begins again just hope its not all for nothing as relying on FET so just hope they make it.

It's getting exciting on here now xx


----------



## wrightywales

thats great news that AF has arrived. how many frosties do you have for your FET? will be[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; it works for you hun xxx


----------



## Tory123

Thanks wrighty we have four frosties but not great quality but all at blast stage. When is your EC?


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi all. Congrats Springflower! Mrs F - feel better! I've been sick since Saturday night.
> 
> I just got back from my appt with the fs. Here's the tentative plan: Wait till AF gets here which should be in 2 weeks, start 21 days of BCP, start the injections and do these for 8-10 days, egg retrieval and then ICSI and PGD and then transfer the embryos around 3 days after retrieval. That puts me at around the week of November 15th for the actual procedure. If I'm lucky maybe I'll get out of Thanksgiving with the in laws! But seriously I hope this works!

oh wow, that sounds like what they want to do for me I think, we dont know about the ICSI yet...if I get the call this month to be offered treatment I will only be 2 weeks behind you- so how cool will that be...I hope its the same protocol, beginning of Dec sounds much better than the end

good luck hon and good luck Tori and the rest of the girls

oh btw, I have some great news- just found out a friend of mine who is using the same IVF clinic as me is preggo!! :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Tory123

That's great britt about your friend at the same clinic as you x


----------



## wrightywales

Tory123 said:


> Thanks wrighty we have four frosties but not great quality but all at blast stage. When is your EC?

im thinking end nxt week maybe beginning of the week after will have to wait and see how i respond x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - that's exciting about your friend. And it's exciting that we'll be two weeks apart. We can get crazy together!


----------



## diamondaisy

I'll be doing my 1st IVF(ICSI) in October. I just got my package of Meds..:shock:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies 

Welcome diamondaisy!:flower:

Sounds like everyones getting their plans sorted now! Exciting news!

I'm waiting on my fertisalisation report, due between 8 and 9am - God I'm scared!!


----------



## DillyC

Hellooo all...

Ooohh Thinking of you Spring and FXFXFX for good fertilisation....hope they don't keep you waiting too long x

Glad AF has started Tory... on a countdown now xx

Hope everyone else is well.... trying to keep up...haha...getting lost.... will be more organised about coming on here!!

Well no exciting news for me... start sniffing on the 9th Oct, still on the pill...spots better and i have lost weight... how brilliant is that!!!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, girls! It appears I'll be starting in Oct! Had my first IUI on Sept 13, but 14dpiui beta was negative. After what everyone thought were faint positives on FRER, the result left a lot of people stunned and me heartbroken! I refuse to go through it again, as I've lost all faith in IUI working for me. Since my insurance covers IVF and I want to see a heartbeat before Christmas, this seems like my only option! 

So, I have the clinics nurse coordinator calling me tomorrow (today now) to get the ball rolling on my first IVF cycle. I'm hoping it starts in Oct, at least! 

Brief history: I'm 29, DH is 30... Neither of us have any children yet. I've had 2 blighted ovum in the last year and we've been trying off and on for nearly 4 years now. I'm tired of waiting and have decided its time to step things up more than a notch or two!

Luck and dust to you all! I know very little about IVF... So, I'm feeling a bit lost and overwhelmed. Just read a load of info on my clinic's website and I'm going a bit :wacko: in my head!


----------



## wrightywales

springflower - good luck with fert report hun xx

diamond - welcome hun and good luck with your cycle xx

Megg33k - welcome hun and good luck with your cycle.

we are going to be so busy in here now so looking forward to seeing everyones BFP

AFM - well i didnt sleep very well last night. i always sleep on my belly and my injection site was very sore after my jab so took me ages to drop off. got my scan tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: to see how many follies ive got hope i got a few growing

hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Springflower

Ohhh good luck wrighty!!

I got 4 fertilised eggies, so ET is scheduled for 10:30am on Thursday. I'll be going for 2 to be put back in. Desperate to shake the cough off, don't want to dislodge them!


----------



## wrightywales

Springflower said:


> Ohhh good luck wrighty!!
> 
> I got 4 fertilised eggies, so ET is scheduled for 10:30am on Thursday. I'll be going for 2 to be put back in. Desperate to shake the cough off, don't want to dislodge them!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great news hun good luck with ET on thursday hun. bet you cant wait to be PUPO and youll be the first of the tread so exciting :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with tomorrow's scan, Wrighty :hugs:.

That's awesome, Springflower. Good luck with the ET on Thursday. Can't wait to have a PUPO lady on the thread.

Hope everyone's doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Springflower said:


> Ohhh good luck wrighty!!
> 
> I got 4 fertilised eggies, so ET is scheduled for 10:30am on Thursday. I'll be going for 2 to be put back in. Desperate to shake the cough off, don't want to dislodge them!

very exciting, good luck with the ET...gosh I wish I was at that point

hello ladies hope you have a fantastic day :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Springflower - congrats!

Wrighty - waiting for your update!

Dilly - you're my idol! Spots improving AND weight loss. I'm actually looking forward to going on bcp in the next few weeks. My skin's going to look so much better.

Hi Megg and Diamond - Megg I remember you from the cbfm thread. I fired that stupid monitor!

Sammy - where are you?

I'm still sick and home from work today. My poor little 15 yo dog just fell off the bed! He's ok though. He wants to come back up.


----------



## Megg33k

OH goodness! Lots going on! Unfortunately I'm missing Oct... I'll be starting Nov 1. So, will there be a Nov thread too? Or does one need started?

I did too, maxxi! LOL

I'm waiting for Nov too, Britt!


----------



## yomo

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Went for my scan today got to go back on Thursday for another one as I only have one over 17mm. Xx


----------



## mercyme

Great fertilization, Springflower! That's awesome.

Got meds today ... I guess this is really going to happen! Just waiting on AF, wish she'd arrive today...

My younger brother (25) & his wife (26) of 1 yr, 3 mo, just announced that they're expected. YAYAY! Wow, what freaking great timing. How fabulous that you got pregnant for free! Before I even know if IVF will work for us or not. That's great, just great. :growlmad:


----------



## Britt11

mercyme said:


> Great fertilization, Springflower! That's awesome.
> 
> Got meds today ... I guess this is really going to happen! Just waiting on AF, wish she'd arrive today...
> 
> My younger brother (25) & his wife (26) of 1 yr, 3 mo, just announced that they're expected. YAYAY! Wow, what freaking great timing. How fabulous that you got pregnant for free! Before I even know if IVF will work for us or not. That's great, just great. :growlmad:

I know exactly how you feel hon- what is you and your hubby's issues so to speak, if you dont mind me asking? is it the SA or just unexplained infertility? I have heard for unexplained and MF IVF is really good.... gosh I know its like spending 15K and not knowing if you will get anything out of it...its nerve racking

sounds good Megg33, I may not be transferring until early Dec and thats if I get the call soon....I will find out more later on exactly what they have planned for us

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

mercyme - great that you got your meds hun. Hope AF arrives soon so yo can get started xx

yomo - good luck with you scan on thursday. wont be long now till EC hun xx

megg - sorry you dont start til november but wishing you all the best with your cycle hun xx

maxx - hope you start feeling better soon hun xx

sammy - how are you hun? xx

dilly - glad your spots are getting better and great about the weight loss that can never be bad. not long till you start sniffing. im sure the time will fly xx

down reg ladies - hope jabs are going well and your not have too many side effects xx

stimming ladies - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif

AFM - well jab number 4 is out of the way and have scan at 10.30 in the morning. i cant wait bet i wont sleep cos im so excited to find out how many follies i have got. gotta be up early so going for a shower and going to have an early night so goodnight ladies and i will update as soon as im home 

xxhttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on but OH and I had a really big argument last night and I went to bed really early... Tonight the friction is worse so I'm going to do the same... :(

I just wanted to say a very quick welcome to everyone who has joined the thread... How fantastic! I think we have most of baby and bump in here!!! Lol.

Congrats to springflower - fab fert rate!!!! Well done chick! Yayyy!!!

Wrighty - big thanks for being fantastic support for everyone! Hope your jabbing away the painfree way!

For everyone else I hope AF comes soon for all those ladies waiting, congrats to those who have received their meds to start and wishing the best of luck to everyone!!! 

I will update all the newbies on the main page tomorrow as it's a right mare to do on my phone!

Sorry I'm not very talkative tonight but I was in tears all last night and tonight I feel really low xxx


----------



## wrightywales

sammy - sorry you and OH arent getting on at the moment hun. hope you sort it out soon and can concentrate on being positive for your FET in a few weeks time :hug::hug::hug::hug: xx


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, Britt. We're both infertile, at this point. It was just MF at first, but then I ended up with endo, and after the surgery, diminished ovarian reserve. Yes, the $15K is a big, big deal, especially b/c it gives us maximum 30% chance. 

Med box is here! full of goodies :haha:

Sammy, hope you & OH smooth things over real soon.

Thanks, Wrighty, for being the big cheerleader on this board -- you are AWESOME!

Good luck with your scan, yomo!


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I've only read the last couple of pages but I wonder if I may join you on this thread please?

Looks like I'll be doing IVF November sometime, just waiting to get my "letter" to confirm and tell me what's what.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Sammy

I am sure its alittle blip with your DH. We are all under so much pressure with the IVF and life doesn't go on hold still bills to pay, chores to do work to go to.

XX


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks ladies...x

It's been a huge strain on our relationship I must say! It's really bad tonight. We only speak when we scream at each other. Oh well.. Tomorrow is another day I guess!!!

Wallis - welcome Hun! Good luck!!! Would you like me to add you to the first page? All our updates are there (will do an update tomorrow!!)


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks ladies...x
> 
> It's been a huge strain on our relationship I must say! It's really bad tonight. We only speak when we scream at each other. Oh well.. Tomorrow is another day I guess!!!
> 
> Wallis - welcome Hun! Good luck!!! Would you like me to add you to the first page? All our updates are there (will do an update tomorrow!!)

oh hon, my goodness, it sounds like my situation. My hubby and I got into a huge and I mean awful fight a couple nights ago- complete with throwing butter and flowers at each other (yeah we are quite mature sometimes) anyway, i was so upset and was going to suggest a trial separation and I put his clothes at the door but we spoke the next morning- he said "what can I do to make this easier on you"....and I was like listen and support me and talk to me. Anyway, TTC takes a huge toll on relationships and it can cause major problems, I think you just have to step back and realize its the stress of TTC and not the 2 of you causing the issues. gosh Sammy you have been through a tough road already, I hope you guys get a bfp soon! Go give him a hug :hugs:

Mercyme, thanks for sharing your story, I really hope you get pregnant soon as well :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on but OH and I had a really big argument last night and I went to bed really early... Tonight the friction is worse so I'm going to do the same... :(
> 
> I just wanted to say a very quick welcome to everyone who has joined the thread... How fantastic! I think we have most of baby and bump in here!!! Lol.
> 
> Congrats to springflower - fab fert rate!!!! Well done chick! Yayyy!!!
> 
> Wrighty - big thanks for being fantastic support for everyone! Hope your jabbing away the painfree way!
> 
> For everyone else I hope AF comes soon for all those ladies waiting, congrats to those who have received their meds to start and wishing the best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> I will update all the newbies on the main page tomorrow as it's a right mare to do on my phone!
> 
> Sorry I'm not very talkative tonight but I was in tears all last night and tonight I feel really low xxx

So sorry you are feeling down in the dumps hun, we are all here to support you if you need to talk. Just remember even the strongest of relationships is going to be a little rocky whilst going through all this! It's an emotional rollercoaster to say the least. I really hope you get your BFP this time xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry you and your OH have been having a rough time, Sammy. This journey can put a strain on even the best of relationships. Praying you guys get back into lovey dovey mode soon :hugs:

Britt....that's great you and your DH sorted things. Men sometimes can't understand the enormity of what we're dealing with. You should see how my DH is making such a huge fuss about having to do his SA done....saying it's an incredibly hard thing to do. He also made such drama when he was having his blood drawn. I was like "Helloooooooo, I'm the one who's going to be jabbing myself with needles for a month".

But we love them still :flower:

Welcome Wallie!


----------



## looknomore

Hi everyone-Can I join this thread? I am on IVF #1 this cycle- short protocol. A bit of my TTC background. TTC for 2 years. 4 IUIs, I chemical pregnancy in IUI #3. Lap diagnosed Endo stage 4, tubes congestion and mild PCOS. Doc feels tubes are open but not very good so IUI is like hit and trial. She also feels my endo which is now stage 2 after Lap might effect IVF success as women with endo have lower success with IVF, so she wants me to do GnRh injections for 3 months to kill the endo which should bring me at par in terms of success as anyone else. But I have insisted on a trial IVF as I dont want to do these injections. So thats why short protocol cos its cheaper, faster and less meds though my FSH and AMH are totally fine.

I started stimming on day 3 and had a scan today on day 7. Have 8 follicles all between 6mm-10mm, endometrium thickness 4 mm, 6 follies on the right and only 2 on the left (my left ovary had endo adhesions which were removed). Doc feels another 2-3 should come up in the next few days of stimming and is happy with my response to drugs.

DH & I have also been put on antibiotics to kill any infection and on I am also on baby asprin. Sorry about the long post. Hope this is the cycle for all of us.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome looknomore. And good luck over the next couple of days :hugs:


----------



## DillyC

Helloo all...

Sammy So sorry you are going through a crappy time with your OH.... My goodness the amount of times me and OH have argued because of the strain this TTC stress has caused. I hope thigs are calming down and you can start talking again soon xx

Yay Spring.... getting exciting now xx

Maxxi haha ... I am sure the DR drugs are going to reverse all the good of the BCP!!! Will let you know

Hope the scan went well today Wrighty..

Welcome Wallie and Looknomore.... this is a lovely group to join..

Hope everyone else is well....xx

I am off for another acupuncture session today.... LOVE IT... prob cos I get to lie down for half and hour!
x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - hope you're feeling better.

Isi - please my DH is still trying to come to terms with the fact that his overall sperm count is a little low. His response when he was told was "oh come on does it really matter that much?" Well yes because they'll be tacking on ICSI because of it!!!

Mercy - I hear you. Two of my friends have used the word "exciting" to describe this ivf process. Annoyed me to no end. What's exciting about paying thousands of dollars for something that statistically you have a low chance of success? Annoying!

My DH and I had the most difficult year. I mc'd a year ago this November and between my coping with the loss and dealing with my hormones I was a wreck. We spent the better part of the year fighting. I don't feel like he completely understood what I was going through but then again no one really can unless they've gone through it themselves.


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Isi - please my DH is still trying to come to terms with the fact that his overall sperm count is a little low. His response when he was told was "oh come on does it really matter that much?" Well yes because they'll be tacking on ICSI because of it!!!
> 
> Mercy - I hear you. Two of my friends have used the word "exciting" to describe this ivf process. Annoyed me to no end. What's exciting about paying thousands of dollars for something that statistically you have a low chance of success? Annoying!
> 
> My DH and I had the most difficult year. I mc'd a year ago this November and between my coping with the loss and dealing with my hormones I was a wreck. We spent the better part of the year fighting. I don't feel like he completely understood what I was going through but then again no one really can unless they've gone through it themselves.

Ha ha, I love this post- I totally agree, "whats exciting about paying thousands of dollars for something that has a low chance of success"...well said, some people just dont get it. Sorry about your difficult year hon and my DH thinks the same way- I think its denial about his SA....easier to think its the woman than him...his morphology was 6% and volume boderline and actually in the iuis a bit low....and we will likely need ICSI as well...oh well, men :wacko:

Isi- that is funny about your hubby complaining about the blood work and SA- we have done 5 Iuis and my hubby had to provide a sample on demand each time...he didnt like it but he did it.
excited for you to start your protocol soon.

Dillyc- enjoy the acu today

Looknomore- welcome and best of luck to you, I think its great to take charge and tell the docs what you want.
Sammy- how are you feeling today?

:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Isi Buttercup said:


> You should see how my DH is making such a huge fuss about having to do his SA done....saying it's an incredibly hard thing to do. He also made such drama when he was having his blood drawn. I was like "Helloooooooo, I'm the one who's going to be jabbing myself with needles for a month".
> 
> But we love them still :flower:
> 
> 
> Isi, I hear you! I get almost furious when DH acts like getting a sperm specimen is such a burden. REALLY?! You are *masturbating* -- hello! Like you didn't do this all the time when you were a teen, probably in much more awkward places/times. AND you get an orgasm! What do I get? I get uncomfortable/painful things stuck up my hoo-hah -- all the freaking time, not just once in a great while. Gaaahhhh! It make my blood boil. Must. Calm. Down.
> 
> Sammy, you in particular have been through so very much -- I can believe that this would be an enormous strain on the both of you. So much emotion & disappointment & physical discomfort. I hope that this is YOUR cycle -- and all your emotional energy can be channeled into nurturing a sticky little bean.
> 
> Thanks, maxxi. It's hard, isn't it, when people really don't know what the bleep they're talking about! And I too had a miscarriage this year (March). We will find out if this month's IVF works right about the time that I would've been due, if the embryo had actually developed. Kind of weird timing...
> 
> Dilly, looknomore, Tory -- it's nice to see you on the boards.
> I'm sure there are loads of people I'm forgetting -- it's getting kinda hard to keep up with everyone!
> 
> Waiting for AF -- rather like waiting for Godot -- praying she comes today, now, right freaking NOW!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

How's everyone doing?

Maxxi - Are you feeling any better? There really is something horrid round at the moment!

Yomo - Goodluck for tomorrow's scan!

MercyMe - Yeay for getting the meds!

Welcome everyone who has joined! I think this is the busiest thread going at the moment! Is everyone like me, and wants to be preggers by Christmas?:haha:

I totally hear what you are all saying about your OH's. Mine heard something completely different to me when we were told he has no normal forms. He seems to think we are going for ICSI because we'd like a baby sooner rather than later. No we are doing this because it's pretty much our only chance. The %'s are simialr to us winning the lottery! We no longer talk about it, it's just accepted that this is what we do now, and we'll carry on until it works or we decide to stop. 

I decided this morning to push the clinic and see if they would let me go to blasts, they are going to have a look at them tomorrow morning and let me know whether to come in or if I can wait until Saturday. I would love to get to Saturday, if only to buy myself more time to get rid of this awful cough! I guess I'll let you all know tomorrow what happens...


----------



## Springflower

Oh ans Sammy honey I hope things with your OH are better and you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Springflower said:


> Hey Ladies :flower:
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Maxxi - Are you feeling any better? There really is something horrid round at the moment!
> 
> Yomo - Goodluck for tomorrow's scan!
> 
> MercyMe - Yeay for getting the meds!
> 
> Welcome everyone who has joined! I think this is the busiest thread going at the moment! Is everyone like me, and wants to be preggers by Christmas?:haha:
> 
> I totally hear what you are all saying about your OH's. Mine heard something completely different to me when we were told he has no normal forms. He seems to think we are going for ICSI because we'd like a baby sooner rather than later. No we are doing this because it's pretty much our only chance. The %'s are simialr to us winning the lottery! We no longer talk about it, it's just accepted that this is what we do now, and we'll carry on until it works or we decide to stop.
> 
> I decided this morning to push the clinic and see if they would let me go to blasts, they are going to have a look at them tomorrow morning and let me know whether to come in or if I can wait until Saturday. I would love to get to Saturday, if only to buy myself more time to get rid of this awful cough! I guess I'll let you all know tomorrow what happens...

oh good luck hon :thumbup: let us know how it goes


----------



## mercyme

Springflower said:


> I decided this morning to push the clinic and see if they would let me go to blasts, they are going to have a look at them tomorrow morning and let me know whether to come in or if I can wait until Saturday. I would love to get to Saturday, if only to buy myself more time to get rid of this awful cough! I guess I'll let you all know tomorrow what happens...

Oooh, keep us posted -- I want to know what will happen. Good luck!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I'm looking at the ivf procedure happening around the week of the Nov 15th which is right around the time I found out last year that I mc'd and had to go into surgery for a D&E. And I remember everyone at that time telling me not to worry because clearly I can get pregnant so this was just bad luck. And here we are one year later looking at ivf!

Springflower - I'm feeling better thanks. Good luck to you and keep us posted!

Hi to everyone new!


----------



## Sammy2009

Ladies, things are getting worse... Like that's almost impossible really!

I dont think I want to be with him anymore let alone have his kids. As soon as he walked in the whole house erupted into one big argument with DD then going to her room to bed, me trapsing off behind her to the spare room and allan rattling on and on and on and on... I can't take anymore. It's never going to happen for us and even if it did what then? Scans up to 21 weeks again saying "you have a perfect little baby in there" and then BOOM! " you have to terminate!" who would ever think it would happen to you? I thought these things happened only to other people. I would never look forward to a scan again after all the things I read on here, no heart beat, empty sack, gestational problems, miscarriage... It scares me to death. I always thought you were safe after 12 weeks... Wrong! I don't think I could handle anything else going wrong with another pregnancy, it would tip me over the edge. I feel so confused and scared right now.

Sorry I didn't mean to put a dampener on things... I guess I have nobody else to speak to lying here alone, crying. Not many people understand. I really miss my little angel baby :cry:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies. I had my EC yesterday. They got 6 eggs, 5 were mature and 4 fertilized. So, as of now, I have 4 embies.


----------



## wrightywales

sammy hun so sorry your feeling so down wish i was there to give you a big hug. you are going to miss your angel hun thats just natural. i miss mine and i got no where near as far as you but you gotta remember she will always be there watching over you and looking after you and she will always be in your heart. 

any chance of you and hubby sitting down and having a chat? you really need to tell him how your feeling and how his moods are affecting you.

what ever happens hun im always here for you if you ever want to chat :hug::hug::hug::hug: xx


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, ladies. I had my EC yesterday. They got 6 eggs, 5 were mature and 4 fertilized. So, as of now, I have 4 embies.

Sounds good! :hugs: How was EC? I worry about it the most!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Megg, hey! Sorry your IUI didn't work but glad to see you are moving forward! EC was not bad at all. The meds knock you right out. I was a little crampy and tired after it but, today, I am just fine. Maybe slightly crampy but now worse than af cramps :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Sammy, I am sorry :) This is such an emotionally heart-wrenching process even when you haven't had the loss you have suffered.


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Megg, hey! Sorry your IUI didn't work but glad to see you are moving forward! EC was not bad at all. The meds knock you right out. I was a little crampy and tired after it but, today, I am just fine. Maybe slightly crampy but now worse than af cramps :)

Oh good! Thank you! I cramped after the IUI, so I'll assume it would be similar to that!


----------



## wrightywales

MySilly - thats great news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: when are hoping to have your trasfer hun? xx

Sringflower - sorry yove still got a cough. they can be so hard to shift sometimes. i hope they let you go to blast hun. keep us posted. xx

Wallie - :hi: welcome hun good luck with your cycle xx

mercyme - :happydance::happydance::happydance: glad you got your meds. i was so shocked how much was in mine hoe AF show u evry very soon so you can get started xx

yomo - good luck with your scan thursday hun. https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif xx

looknomore - :hi: and welcame hun good luck with your cycle. im on short protocol. how many days have you been stimming for im on day 5 of stimms. whens your nxt scan? xx

maxx - how are you hun? xx

Tori - how are you hun

Isi - not long now hun and you get started wishing you the best of luck with your cycle hun xx

Dilly - how did the acupuncture go hun? ive never tried it xx

Britt - how are you hun when are you hoping to get a call about your cycle? xx

sorry to everyone ive missed this thread is just so busy now i am thinking of you all xx

AFM - well scan went ok. she took ages to even find my ovaries as i have a tilted uterus but it does mean no full bladder for me on ET :happydance::happydance: i found that soooooo uncomftable just wish id know that before my last 3 transfers. i forgot to ask how many follies i had but they are all under 10mm so cant start my cetrotide yet as they have to be at 10mm. i have another scan booked for friday and i should be ready to start it then.


https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg Ladies at whet ever stage you are at xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi megg how are you hun? xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wrighty, THANKS! My ET date will depend on how my little embies are doing tomorrow. If they are floundering a bit or fewer then we will be doing this on Friday. If all 4 are going strong, they want to try for Sunday. I sooo hope they can make it til Sunday!


----------



## wrightywales

have everything crossed that your little embies make it to sunday hun xx


----------



## looknomore

Hi wales- I just finished 5 days of stimming. Todays day 6. My next scan is tomm. Doc is quite hopeful the no. of follies will go upto 10. how many follies do u have? My biggest is 10mm, smallest is 6 mm. I also have to start cetrotide. dunno when though. Is is injection subcutaneous?

My silly girils- all the best with ur embies


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not read the posts as I have had to work through my dinner! So I am being naughty and having a quick look.

Went for my scan all is growing well she seems to think that I shall be in for EC on Monday.

Hope you ladies are all well, I shall catch up later . xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

mercyme said:


> Isi, I hear you! I get almost furious when DH acts like getting a sperm specimen is such a burden. REALLY?! You are *masturbating* -- hello! Like you didn't do this all the time when you were a teen, probably in much more awkward places/times. AND you get an orgasm! What do I get? I get uncomfortable/painful things stuck up my hoo-hah -- all the freaking time, not just once in a great while. Gaaahhhh! It make my blood boil. Must. Calm. Down.

:haha:. You are SOOO correct, Mercyme! So very annoying!!

Praying AF comes for you ASAP!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mysilly - Good luck!!!! I'm sending tons of positive energy your way!!!!!

Wrighty - I'm feeling better. Nothing else exciting going on. AF needs to get here before I can start anything. I just O'd so she should make an appearance within the next two weeks.

Sammy - I am so sorry that you feel so bad. I have been in that spot many times. I've had bad days where I've thought that I just want to run away and leave everything and every bad thing behind, even DH. I am also terrified of what will happen if I do become pg. My first loss was 9 weeks and my second after a couple of weeks but I was devastated with both. I tend to have really bad luck and am always scared that I will go through all this work just to have it not work out later down the line. I hope things settle down a bit for you soon.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovele ladies.

Oh Sammy....I'm so so sorry you're feeling low now. I pray you and your DH can work it out. I can only imagine how painful it must be to have lost your baby so advaned in the pregnancy. Sending you loads of :hugs: and praying your plans get back on track. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Wrighty.....good luck with the stimming hun. I'm sure your follies will grow and mature in good time. Good luck babes. When do you hope EC will be?

Good luck MySillyGirls. Will be praying you can have a Sunday ET :thumbup:

Lyndsey....that's great about EC on Monday. Will be praying for you.

Wishing you all the best, looknomore.

Mercyme....praying AF shows up soon for you.

Hello to anyone I missed :hi:

As for me, Just back from the hospital....DH is perfect with a count of about 60 million....great motility too.....so I guess the villian remains me...lol! I also have my drugs now :happydance: , and was given a class about how to administer the shots. Turns out....not half as bad as I thought. I felt close to nothing when I gave myself the shot. Hmmm....thanks to my muffin stomach, I'm sure :haha:. So....we're good and ready to get this party started come Saturday :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

looknomore said:


> Hi wales- I just finished 5 days of stimming. Todays day 6. My next scan is tomm. Doc is quite hopeful the no. of follies will go upto 10. how many follies do u have? My biggest is 10mm, smallest is 6 mm. I also have to start cetrotide. dunno when though. Is is injection subcutaneous?
> 
> My silly girils- all the best with ur embies

woohoo i have a cycle buddy. today is day 6 for me aswell and i have a scan booked tomorrow. i hope to start cetrodide then. yes it is subcutaneous. dnt know how many follies i have got as i forgot to ask :dohh::dohh::dohh: my biggest is 9mm cant wait to see how much they have grown since yesterday xx


----------



## wrightywales

MySillyGirls said:


> Wrighty, THANKS! My ET date will depend on how my little embies are doing tomorrow. If they are floundering a bit or fewer then we will be doing this on Friday. If all 4 are going strong, they want to try for Sunday. I sooo hope they can make it til Sunday!

any news on how your embies are doing hun and when ET will be? xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies how are you?? Isi- glad to hear of the good SA:thumbup: yeah, one less thing to worry about

SO I HAVE SOME NEWS LADIES!!!!!
I got the call to be offered IVF treatment today!
They have us labelled as "Male Factor" as the reason we need it but because my fsh is high (10) they have as on the long protocol or they call it Flare protocol to retrieve lots of eggs. Agghh, we are quite the pair arent we? The nurse said that sometimes the embryologists joke, how exactly do these people find each other? We will find out the day of the sperm analysis whether we need ICSI as well. Apparently i have to take double the meds as you would need in the short protocol and they are going to be doing "egg hatching"...anyone know what that is? 

anyway, they start me on BCP on day 5 of my next period (unless I get pregs first..ha ha) and by the time all is said and done, I will likely be doing the transfer on Dec 6th or there abouts, so I just MAY be pregnant for Christmas!! Please put me in your positive thoughts that this works for us. I have to go on the pretense that it will no matter what!!!!
I wish i was in the same time frame as most of you but thats okay we can still support each other and I can learn from you.

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

britt - thats great news hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx

springflower - congrats on being the 1st pupo lady on this thread hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: hope your getting some rest xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi ladies.... I hope you are all well. I have updated the main page, lots going on!

Wallie & Looknomore - welcome and i wish you every success!!! Looknomore good luck for the scan tomorrow!

Mysillygirls - Congrats on the eggies and 4 fertilised and good luck for EC - do you know yet when it is?

Wrighty - How are you feeling? Are the injections going well? Good luck for the scan Friday!

Yomo - Good luck for EC Monday - not long now!

Mercyme - I really hope AF arrives soon for you.... x

maxxi - How you doing hun?

Icibuttercup - Great news about hubbies sperm count! YAYYY

Britt - How you doing hun?

AFM - well... at the end of my tether i guess but life goes on ay? lol Work is really busy and two days a week i am expected to do two peoples job as they work part time... meanwhile i am expected by OH to work fulltime and then clean the house and do the washing/ironing at the weekend so i have no break at all. I dont look forward to the weekend cos i know i have to spend 6 hours cleaning and then another 3 ironing. I am sick of being treated like a robot...

So we have our first PUPO (Springflower) - how exciting!!!! Huge congrats!!! I am going to be counting down the days! Do we have an OTD Spring? When will you be testing? Sending loads of babydust! xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies how are you?? Isi- glad to hear of the good SA:thumbup: yeah, one less thing to worry about
> 
> SO I HAVE SOME NEWS LADIES!!!!!
> I got the call to be offered IVF treatment today!
> They have us labelled as "Male Factor" as the reason we need it but because my fsh is high (10) they have as on the long protocol or they call it Flare protocol to retrieve lots of eggs. Agghh, we are quite the pair arent we? The nurse said that sometimes the embryologists joke, how exactly do these people find each other? We will find out the day of the sperm analysis whether we need ICSI as well. Apparently i have to take double the meds as you would need in the short protocol and they are going to be doing "egg hatching"...anyone know what that is?
> 
> anyway, they start me on BCP on day 5 of my next period (unless I get pregs first..ha ha) and by the time all is said and done, I will likely be doing the transfer on Dec 6th or there abouts, so I just MAY be pregnant for Christmas!! Please put me in your positive thoughts that this works for us. I have to go on the pretense that it will no matter what!!!!
> I wish i was in the same time frame as most of you but thats okay we can still support each other and I can learn from you.
> 
> :hugs:[/QUO
> Fab news britt - thats a right breakthrough!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi ladies.... I hope you are all well. I have updated the main page, lots going on!
> 
> Wallie & Looknomore - welcome and i wish you every success!!! Looknomore good luck for the scan tomorrow!
> 
> Mysillygirls - Congrats on the eggies and 4 fertilised and good luck for EC - do you know yet when it is?
> 
> Wrighty - How are you feeling? Are the injections going well? Good luck for the scan Friday!
> 
> Yomo - Good luck for EC Monday - not long now!
> 
> Mercyme - I really hope AF arrives soon for you.... x
> 
> maxxi - How you doing hun?
> 
> Icibuttercup - Great news about hubbies sperm count! YAYYY
> 
> Britt - How you doing hun?
> 
> AFM - well... at the end of my tether i guess but life goes on ay? lol Work is really busy and two days a week i am expected to do two peoples job as they work part time... meanwhile i am expected by OH to work fulltime and then clean the house and do the washing/ironing at the weekend so i have no break at all. I dont look forward to the weekend cos i know i have to spend 6 hours cleaning and then another 3 ironing. I am sick of being treated like a robot...
> 
> So we have our first PUPO (Springflower) - how exciting!!!! Huge congrats!!! I am going to be counting down the days! Do we have an OTD Spring? When will you be testing? Sending loads of babydust! xxx

hi hun

im ok hun. injections going well was late by 3 hours last nite though as i fell asleep when i got bk from the hospital and hubby let me sleep even though i told him not too but done it as soon as i remember. i hope it dont make much different but i will mention it to the hospital tomorrow. 

maybe you should start making time for yourself hun. maybe treat yourself to a weekly massage or something you like to do. i know how you feel about being expected to do everything my hubby used to be like that. im so glad he now likes to help, well after me telling him about 5 millions times that he cant expect me to do it all. hope its all sorted out soon hun :hug::hug::hug: xx


----------



## MrsF

eeek, this thread is moving fast!!!

Have only skim-read ladies :blush: my bad, will defo spend time at the weekend reading in more detail - in a rush tonight, and am out all day and all night tomorrow...

welcome to the new ladies, oodles of congrats to the egg collectors, fertilisers, and PUPO's!!! and much love to the oldies ;)

are we oozing hormones yet ladies?? - i frikkin am......how i've not punched anyone in the mush yet i'll never know - i think secretly that the hormones are really tablets that suppress you're sense of humour button....and i've ballooned too, nothing fits, my face is all puffy and to top it off, my broken toe is so sodding painful. Will all be worth it, i'm sure. (It had bloody better be anyhow....)

apologies for reading, running and brief posting, but will be back lovelies x x x

hang in there gals, this is our time :) x x x x


----------



## looknomore

Hey ladies- wanted to check with u. I have been put on Progynova (oestrogen tablets) and baby asprin and Antibiotics:cry:. Is anyone else also taking these? I feel so tired and sick most of the time with all the injections and the pills. Have a headache almost all the time. Is anyone else also facing some side effects?


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies

Yes I'm offically PUPO!!!:happydance::happydance:

I had 1 10 cell grade 2 and 1 8 cell grade 1+ put back in. They wouldn't let go to blast as the other two were starting to fade. We haven't bothered with freezing either, it didn't seem worth it.

So my offical testing date is 14 October!! God I'm so scared! Last time my usual AF spotting started one week into the 2ww, so I knew I was out pretty quickly. This time I'm on a higher progestrone so hopefully that won't happen. 

I see lots has happened today...hope I dont miss anyone out!

MrsF - Sorry to hear you ballooned, I had that on my last cycle, it's the weirdest feeling isnt it?

Sammy - Lovely I'm worried about you. Big hugs:hugs: I hope things sort themsleves out quickly and you guys are back on track

Wrighty - Good luck for the scan on Friday!!

Yomo - Wowee EC on Monday, that's great news!! I'm excited for you!

Britt - How cool, you have a date! Bet you're getting excited now!

MercyMe - Hope AF appears soon! It's so annoying when you want her to turn up, she always drags her heels!

MySillyGirls - You and I are snap, arent we! Goodluck for ET tomorrow!

Isibuttercup - Great news about OH's swimmers!

Looknomore - Good luck for your scan!

Maxxi - Hope you're going ok and the cold is nearing the end!

Reammy hope I haven't missed anyone out.....

Lots of love to you all:kiss:


----------



## Springflower

looknomore said:


> Hey ladies- wanted to check with u. I have been put on Progynova (oestrogen tablets) and baby asprin and Antibiotics:cry:. Is anyone else also taking these? I feel so tired and sick most of the time with all the injections and the pills. Have a headache almost all the time. Is anyone else also facing some side effects?

Looknomore - Are you drinking enough water? I had this my last cycle and the nurse told me I wasn't drinking nearly enough. Really try to up your fluids I promise you'll feel better. You know you are allowed paracetmol as well.


----------



## looknomore

Hey Springflower- I just do very badly with Antibiotics. hate them. But because I had a PID which was discovered during the Lap doc doesnt want to take chances with any infections in the pelvic region so I have to take them for 10 days. Am starting some probiotics from today.


----------



## Springflower

looknomore said:


> Hey Springflower- I just do very badly with Antibiotics. hate them. But because I had a PID which was discovered during the Lap doc doesnt want to take chances with any infections in the pelvic region so I have to take them for 10 days. Am starting some probiotics from today.

Ohhh I do too! You should ask for "3rd generation" antibiotics, they are expensive which is why they arent given out freely but they are really good for people like you and me who struggle with them. I'm allergic to pencellin and have bad reactions to others. 3rd generation ones are great, I never get any side effects.

I'm so sorry you are feeling so rough. IVF is hard enough without added complications!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Springflower!!!! I wish the 14th was here already! Silly question but what does PUPO stand for? My cold is better thanks.

Mrs F - Oh nooooo!!! That's terrible. Bet I'll puff up too :growlmad:

Britt - Congrats! You won't be too far behind me. I'm pretty late myself.

Sammy - I'm glad you're feeling better. Here's an idea - I don't clean or cook or do laundry (I work though!) My DH likes to make sarcastic jokes from time to time but I never once feel bad (he knew what he was getting in to!). One day I had the urge to make an egg white and since I'm not a morning person and am barely getting out of the house in the morning with all the things I need, I got overwhelmed and left the house and the stove on. I had a party to go to that night so DH got home and saw that the stove was on and got super mad. After he was finished yelling he told me that I really need to stay out of the kitchen! No problem!!!!! Won't go in there again!


----------



## Springflower

Glad you are starting to feel better!

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Springflower said:


> Glad you are starting to feel better!
> 
> PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise!


I like that! I'm assuming EC means egg collection?

And down regging means ? Taking birth control pills?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats Springflower!!!! I wish the 14th was here already! Silly question but what does PUPO stand for? My cold is better thanks.
> 
> Mrs F - Oh nooooo!!! That's terrible. Bet I'll puff up too :growlmad:
> 
> Britt - Congrats! You won't be too far behind me. I'm pretty late myself.
> 
> Sammy - I'm glad you're feeling better. Here's an idea - I don't clean or cook or do laundry (I work though!) My DH likes to make sarcastic jokes from time to time but I never once feel bad (he knew what he was getting in to!). One day I had the urge to make an egg white and since I'm not a morning person and am barely getting out of the house in the morning with all the things I need, I got overwhelmed and left the house and the stove on. I had a party to go to that night so DH got home and saw that the stove was on and got super mad. After he was finished yelling he told me that I really need to stay out of the kitchen! No problem!!!!! Won't go in there again!


Lmao... this made me laugh! Thats obviously the way forward!!!! Im starting to not feel guilty either. He asked me to iron a shirt last night and i told him to iron his own its not rocket science! He CAN do it... it just takes him ages and he doesnt want to. WELL neither do i... and the more practise he gets the quicker he will be at it! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Yes I'm offically PUPO!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I had 1 10 cell grade 2 and 1 8 cell grade 1+ put back in. They wouldn't let go to blast as the other two were starting to fade. We haven't bothered with freezing either, it didn't seem worth it.
> 
> So my offical testing date is 14 October!! God I'm so scared! Last time my usual AF spotting started one week into the 2ww, so I knew I was out pretty quickly. This time I'm on a higher progestrone so hopefully that won't happen.
> 
> I see lots has happened today...hope I dont miss anyone out!
> 
> MrsF - Sorry to hear you ballooned, I had that on my last cycle, it's the weirdest feeling isnt it?
> 
> Sammy - Lovely I'm worried about you. Big hugs:hugs: I hope things sort themsleves out quickly and you guys are back on track
> 
> Wrighty - Good luck for the scan on Friday!!
> 
> Yomo - Wowee EC on Monday, that's great news!! I'm excited for you!
> 
> Britt - How cool, you have a date! Bet you're getting excited now!
> 
> MercyMe - Hope AF appears soon! It's so annoying when you want her to turn up, she always drags her heels!
> 
> MySillyGirls - You and I are snap, arent we! Goodluck for ET tomorrow!
> 
> Isibuttercup - Great news about OH's swimmers!
> 
> Looknomore - Good luck for your scan!
> 
> Maxxi - Hope you're going ok and the cold is nearing the end!
> 
> Reammy hope I haven't missed anyone out.....
> 
> Lots of love to you all:kiss:

Im ok hun.... but thanks for your concern :hugs: just a bit sad and depressed but the weekend is coming up so I should feel better tomorrow. I am tired with lots of early starts and late nights and i feel kind of drained if im honest :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, I just found out that the "Flare" protocol I am on is actually different than the "long" protocol. Sorry for the confusion, I am still learning all of this stuff.


cheers,


----------



## looknomore

Had my 2nd scan- the no. of follies has gone up. I am today on day 7 of stimming. Total 13 follies but 2 are below 6mm so doc is counting it as 11 follies. My left ovary which had endo before my Lap seems to have caught up a bit and has 5 follies. Doc says its a fantastic response for a short protocol but I am trying not to be happy cos no. of follies is not equal to no. of eggs collected. But atleast its one hurdle crossed. All this fertility treatment has made me so scared of feeling excited/happy. I just stop myself always bracing for disappointment.

Samy- whats a natural FET- does it mean no drugs. I am not very familiar with IVF yet but getting there. Hope the clinic is not screwing up with ur progesterone supplements this cycle. 

Springflower- Congrats on being PUPO. Hope u give this thread a good start with a BFP

Everyone else- lets all pray hard for this thread. xoxo


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is ok 

looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx

Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx

Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx

MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx

AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes

Lola 
15 follies 
1x11.5 
3x11 
3x10.5 
3x10 
all the rest are small

Ronnie
19 follies including small
1x14
1x12.5
1x11.5
1x10
there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look

i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:

thinking of you all xx


----------



## mercyme

WHERE is my period?!?!?!?! Gahhh! Am freaking out, totally stressed. I thought maybe I'd start early, like last Saturday, b/c of the cramping. Then, Wed & Thurs, I had all sorts of cramps that usually mean AF is right there. Today, nothing. No, I'm not miraculously pregnant, as I took a FRER & today is one day past expected period. I'm just so aggravated -- I really want to do my suppression check tomorrow, not wait until Monday. I thought for SURE it would be here by now. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Geez, wrighty, that sounds like LOADS of follies! and for you, too, looknomore! Plenty of follies! My baseline is like 6-7, so if I had as many as 11, I'd be thrilled. 

Springflower, are you our first PUPO? It's so hard to keep track of where everyone's at. Good luck!!


----------



## wrightywales

mercyme said:


> WHERE is my period?!?!?!?! Gahhh! Am freaking out, totally stressed. I thought maybe I'd start early, like last Saturday, b/c of the cramping. Then, Wed & Thurs, I had all sorts of cramps that usually mean AF is right there. Today, nothing. No, I'm not miraculously pregnant, as I took a FRER & today is one day past expected period. I'm just so aggravated -- I really want to do my suppression check tomorrow, not wait until Monday. I thought for SURE it would be here by now. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Geez, wrighty, that sounds like LOADS of follies! and for you, too, looknomore! Plenty of follies! My baseline is like 6-7, so if I had as many as 11, I'd be thrilled.
> 
> Springflower, are you our first PUPO? It's so hard to keep track of where everyone's at. Good luck!!

i thought that was alot. i wasnt expecting that many on the short. i had 28 follies altogether on the long so it is strange that ive got more now. im a bit puzzled myself about it all. i know i wont get that many eggs but i was i little shocked when the nurse told me how many follies.


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Had my 2nd scan- the no. of follies has gone up. I am today on day 7 of stimming. Total 13 follies but 2 are below 6mm so doc is counting it as 11 follies. My left ovary which had endo before my Lap seems to have caught up a bit and has 5 follies. Doc says its a fantastic response for a short protocol but I am trying not to be happy cos no. of follies is not equal to no. of eggs collected. But atleast its one hurdle crossed. All this fertility treatment has made me so scared of feeling excited/happy. I just stop myself always bracing for disappointment.
> 
> Samy- whats a natural FET- does it mean no drugs. I am not very familiar with IVF yet but getting there. Hope the clinic is not screwing up with ur progesterone supplements this cycle.
> 
> Springflower- Congrats on being PUPO. Hope u give this thread a good start with a BFP
> 
> Everyone else- lets all pray hard for this thread. xoxo


Hi, congrats on the follies!!! Yeah unfortunately it does not mean you get eggs out of all of them. I had 11 with my first IVF although a couple were a little on the short side so had about 8/9 large ones in the end and 6 eggs. All fertilized. They said they didnt want to see a lot of follies as it normally meant the egg quality was lower and i think they are right cos i have seen people with a lot of follies and then by the time ET comes round they have the same amount of embryos as someone with a lower count of follies!!!

Last time I had 8 large follies and 3 smaller ones and got 5 eggs, 3 fertilized, two transferred and 1 frozen - not good in my opinion! :growlmad:

With a natural FET you just take the trigger shot at my hospital and then 36 hours later go for transfer IF the embryos have thawed properly. I am aphrehensive about this... i am not being negative but hey there is only a 50% thaw rate and then 10-15% chance of success... its really low! So I consider myself as just facing facts and statistics. IF the embie thaws I will be quite positive but i do know it could swing one way or another so im expecting that it might collapse. This time I will take progesterone for as long as i like (if i get that far) but if it fails will start a fresh cycle in Nov cycle (will be at the end of Nov) and failing that then we will move to the new hospital and do another cycle maybe Feb? Not really thought that far ahead yet! :haha: I never held out much hope with the last FET and i dont with this either.... but thats good in a way because I wont be upset... I always have a lot more faith with fresh cycles. Thing is though... FET does and can work and there is no doubting that!!! So heres hoping! :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx
> 
> Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx
> 
> Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx
> 
> MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx
> 
> AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes
> 
> Lola
> 15 follies
> 1x11.5
> 3x11
> 3x10.5
> 3x10
> all the rest are small
> 
> Ronnie
> 19 follies including small
> 1x14
> 1x12.5
> 1x11.5
> 1x10
> there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look
> 
> i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thinking of you all xx

Fab news hun!!!! Plenty to work with there! :happydance:

I could have killed OH last night... he rolled in at 2.20am, i was asleep. He switched on the light, pissed, and woke me up and the started talking to me! HELLLOOOOOO i had to get up at 6am!!!! I was fuming. He never goes out in the week but cos of the arguments he went straight from work to the pub and he was steaming when he got in. After the 10th time of coming in the bedroom and switching on the light i snapped. I gathered all his clothes and opened the window to throw them all out but he stopped me. Well infact he grabbed me round the throat to stop me so i slapped him really hard around the face and he scuttled off! THEN he came back upstairs at 4am and switched the lights on AGAIN!!!! I went mad... then he went into DD's room and asked her for the phone charger. It was the final straw and i dragged him out by his shirt collar. He has never done that before and never will again believe me. Poor DD... she was alseep! The tosser! He has had the 3rd degree from me all day... I told him he could shove his IVF where the sun dont shine. I hope he had a raging hangover today :growlmad:

AFM - well im home now, alone :happydance: and drinking my first glass of wine... erm i mean BOTTLE! Its been a tough week for me but im feeling a little better. Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words it really meant alot in a difficult time. I think a lot of it stems from what happened to Shaylee... there are hidden skeletons with us both. Its hard to let go but you have to try... I am worried about getting pregnant again. I will never be able to relax. Its so sad... pregnancy should be a wonderful and enjoyable experience but if i get pregnant again i will dread every scan. I hate that. I hate my happiness being taken away from me but its how i feel..... sigh.

Anyway on a lighter note how exciting is it in here girlies? WOW a pupo and follies growing wild all over the place... it will be like Day of The Triffids in here soon! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

AND.... im going to hold a BIG Halloween party!!!! :happydance:

I just love Halloween... always have... so DD has bought her Zombie School Girl costume and me a sexy red devil with waist clincher corset and Whale net tights with red high heels and horns! :haha:

I bought about 200 euros of decorations for the house last year but then my dad died on 26th October :cry: and we had to fly to Spain so we missed it... hardly important when it comes to my dads funeral... we never gave it a second thought after that happened. So i have all the decs ready... Im going to make an Eyeball Halloween Punch (punch with floating eyeballs) and a buffet and buy plenty of wine and beer for our guests. DD will invite 20 and us about 15 ish and then about 12pm we will go into town to hit the late bars! I really cant wait! Im going to have my nails re-done and file them to points and paint them red and poke everyone with my big forked stick! muhahahahha :haha:

We will borrow our friends disco lights and im about to burn two CD's or normal chart music and one of Halloween music....

Also the builders are here at last (only took one year to get them here and they live opposite us) to re-do the 3rd floor... its costing a fortune but it will look amazing! I am getting really excited about that.... I dont have anything foillicle or HPT wise to talk about so im just gonna bore you all with my other plans instead until we get closer to the FET! :thumbup:


----------



## looknomore

Yes Sammy- Even my doc said she does not want to see too many follies as it generally means a lot are empty or of poor quality. Now I am actually questioning the requirement of a long protocol if with lesser drugs one can get there. 

Wrighty- my biggest follie is 15mm, smallest is 6 mm. I have a lot of 11, 12, 13mms. Doc feels she should be able to get 7-8 eggs. I would be happy with this number as this is a trial IVF for me and I am not expecting any frosties. I too started cetrotide injections today. subcutaneous injections hurt a lot more than intra muscular


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Yes Sammy- Even my doc said she does not want to see too many follies as it generally means a lot are empty or of poor quality. Now I am actually questioning the requirement of a long protocol if with lesser drugs one can get there.
> 
> Wrighty- my biggest follie is 15mm, smallest is 6 mm. I have a lot of 11, 12, 13mms. Doc feels she should be able to get 7-8 eggs. I would be happy with this number as this is a trial IVF for me and I am not expecting any frosties. I too started cetrotide injections today. subcutaneous injections hurt a lot more than intra muscular

Its true yes.... mine said before i had IVF that ideally they would like to see 10-15 and no more. In their opinion (and every hospital has their own beliefs) what they saw was a lot of follies meant poor egg quality. Many many times i have seen people get 30-40 follies but by the time they get to transfer its no more that people who originally had 8!!!! Infact i got pregnant with 6 embies when others had 11 and got BFN. Just goes to show you....

The long protocol is normally a good thing for women who had irregular periods and dont have a set 28 day cycle. Its easier to control by downregging first and then stimming. For me though I have 28 days cycles, ovulate on CD 14 so there was no need to put me on that. I think normally women with PCOS down regg as well but someone quote me if im wrong. All in all though i wouldnt want to be on a long protocol. The short one is LOOOONNNNGGGGG enough for me!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx
> 
> Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx
> 
> Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx
> 
> MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx
> 
> AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes
> 
> Lola
> 15 follies
> 1x11.5
> 3x11
> 3x10.5
> 3x10
> all the rest are small
> 
> Ronnie
> 19 follies including small
> 1x14
> 1x12.5
> 1x11.5
> 1x10
> there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look
> 
> i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thinking of you all xx
> 
> Fab news hun!!!! Plenty to work with there! :happydance:
> 
> I could have killed OH last night... he rolled in at 2.20am, i was asleep. He switched on the light, pissed, and woke me up and the started talking to me! HELLLOOOOOO i had to get up at 6am!!!! I was fuming. He never goes out in the week but cos of the arguments he went straight from work to the pub and he was steaming when he got in. After the 10th time of coming in the bedroom and switching on the light i snapped. I gathered all his clothes and opened the window to throw them all out but he stopped me. Well infact he grabbed me round the throat to stop me so i slapped him really hard around the face and he scuttled off! THEN he came back upstairs at 4am and switched the lights on AGAIN!!!! I went mad... then he went into DD's room and asked her for the phone charger. It was the final straw and i dragged him out by his shirt collar. He has never done that before and never will again believe me. Poor DD... she was alseep! The tosser! He has had the 3rd degree from me all day... I told him he could shove his IVF where the sun dont shine. I hope he had a raging hangover today :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - well im home now, alone :happydance: and drinking my first glass of wine... erm i mean BOTTLE! Its been a tough week for me but im feeling a little better. Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words it really meant alot in a difficult time. I think a lot of it stems from what happened to Shaylee... there are hidden skeletons with us both. Its hard to let go but you have to try... I am worried about getting pregnant again. I will never be able to relax. Its so sad... pregnancy should be a wonderful and enjoyable experience but if i get pregnant again i will dread every scan. I hate that. I hate my happiness being taken away from me but its how i feel..... sigh.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note how exciting is it in here girlies? WOW a pupo and follies growing wild all over the place... it will be like Day of The Triffids in here soon! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh honey, I am a bit worried for you....its one thing to fight but that sounds truly awful and I am worried about the physical part of it, he should never put his hands around your neck. Sammy, maybe you just guys need a cooling off or perhaps counselling? I really hope it all works out and you guys are on track soon. TTC is so awful on relationships- just horrible...cant wait until that is no longer an issue. :hugs: We are all here for you if you need to talk or vent or want our advice. :hugs:

So you seem to be a mini expert on IVF...obviously not by choice but because you have been through it in the past and I truly value your expertise.
Have you or has anyone heard of the Flare protocol? apparently its different than the long protocol, you have to be on BCP for a month, double drugs as the short protocol and they do assisted embryo hatching. Have you heard of that? sounds a bit scary...hope it works

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx
> 
> Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx
> 
> Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx
> 
> MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx
> 
> AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes
> 
> Lola
> 15 follies
> 1x11.5
> 3x11
> 3x10.5
> 3x10
> all the rest are small
> 
> Ronnie
> 19 follies including small
> 1x14
> 1x12.5
> 1x11.5
> 1x10
> there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look
> 
> i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thinking of you all xx
> 
> Fab news hun!!!! Plenty to work with there! :happydance:
> 
> I could have killed OH last night... he rolled in at 2.20am, i was asleep. He switched on the light, pissed, and woke me up and the started talking to me! HELLLOOOOOO i had to get up at 6am!!!! I was fuming. He never goes out in the week but cos of the arguments he went straight from work to the pub and he was steaming when he got in. After the 10th time of coming in the bedroom and switching on the light i snapped. I gathered all his clothes and opened the window to throw them all out but he stopped me. Well infact he grabbed me round the throat to stop me so i slapped him really hard around the face and he scuttled off! THEN he came back upstairs at 4am and switched the lights on AGAIN!!!! I went mad... then he went into DD's room and asked her for the phone charger. It was the final straw and i dragged him out by his shirt collar. He has never done that before and never will again believe me. Poor DD... she was alseep! The tosser! He has had the 3rd degree from me all day... I told him he could shove his IVF where the sun dont shine. I hope he had a raging hangover today :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - well im home now, alone :happydance: and drinking my first glass of wine... erm i mean BOTTLE! Its been a tough week for me but im feeling a little better. Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words it really meant alot in a difficult time. I think a lot of it stems from what happened to Shaylee... there are hidden skeletons with us both. Its hard to let go but you have to try... I am worried about getting pregnant again. I will never be able to relax. Its so sad... pregnancy should be a wonderful and enjoyable experience but if i get pregnant again i will dread every scan. I hate that. I hate my happiness being taken away from me but its how i feel..... sigh.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note how exciting is it in here girlies? WOW a pupo and follies growing wild all over the place... it will be like Day of The Triffids in here soon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey, I am a bit worried for you....its one thing to fight but that sounds truly awful and I am worried about the physical part of it, he should never put his hands around your neck. Sammy, maybe you just guys need a cooling off or perhaps counselling? I really hope it all works out and you guys are on track soon. TTC is so awful on relationships- just horrible...cant wait until that is no longer an issue. :hugs: We are all here for you if you need to talk or vent or want our advice. :hugs:
> 
> So you seem to be a mini expert on IVF...obviously not by choice but because you have been through it in the past and I truly value your expertise.
> Have you or has anyone heard of the Flare protocol? apparently its different than the long protocol, you have to be on BCP for a month, double drugs as the short protocol and they do assisted embryo hatching. Have you heard of that? sounds a bit scary...hope it works
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

HI, yes the hands round throat technique is not acceptable but in all fairness (and im not making excuses for him) he didnt apply pressure. He has never harmed me or hit me or anything and i dont think he ever would but yes agreed its not acceptable behaviour! I do hold some blame though. I can be moody and awkward at times... im a right perfectionist and he isnt so we clash on DIY! lol. But on a more serious note i can see what you mean... i think if i could escape for a while it would do us both some good.

I have just googled assisted hatching... is this not another word for ICSI? I cannot see any difference. They do ICSI when the sperm quality is really poor and so inject them into the egg in the hope that they will fertilise. Good if the sperm have low motility and dont swim so well which is what we first got diagnosed with but samples have been good enough for IVF so far.

I found out this:-

How is assisted hatching performed?

1.The embryo is held with a specialized holding pipette.
2.A very delicate, hollow needle is used to expel an acidic solution against the outer "shell" (zona pellucida) of the embryo.
3.A small hole is made in the shell by digesting it with the acidic solution.
4.The embryo is then washed and put back in culture in the incubator.
5.The embryo transfer procedure is done shortly after the hatching procedure. Embryo transfer places the embryos in the woman's uterus where they will hopefully implant and develop to result in a live birth.

Looks good though.... i would feel pretty comfortable with that personally :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx
> 
> Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx
> 
> Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx
> 
> MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx
> 
> AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes
> 
> Lola
> 15 follies
> 1x11.5
> 3x11
> 3x10.5
> 3x10
> all the rest are small
> 
> Ronnie
> 19 follies including small
> 1x14
> 1x12.5
> 1x11.5
> 1x10
> there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look
> 
> i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thinking of you all xx
> 
> Fab news hun!!!! Plenty to work with there! :happydance:
> 
> I could have killed OH last night... he rolled in at 2.20am, i was asleep. He switched on the light, pissed, and woke me up and the started talking to me! HELLLOOOOOO i had to get up at 6am!!!! I was fuming. He never goes out in the week but cos of the arguments he went straight from work to the pub and he was steaming when he got in. After the 10th time of coming in the bedroom and switching on the light i snapped. I gathered all his clothes and opened the window to throw them all out but he stopped me. Well infact he grabbed me round the throat to stop me so i slapped him really hard around the face and he scuttled off! THEN he came back upstairs at 4am and switched the lights on AGAIN!!!! I went mad... then he went into DD's room and asked her for the phone charger. It was the final straw and i dragged him out by his shirt collar. He has never done that before and never will again believe me. Poor DD... she was alseep! The tosser! He has had the 3rd degree from me all day... I told him he could shove his IVF where the sun dont shine. I hope he had a raging hangover today :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - well im home now, alone :happydance: and drinking my first glass of wine... erm i mean BOTTLE! Its been a tough week for me but im feeling a little better. Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words it really meant alot in a difficult time. I think a lot of it stems from what happened to Shaylee... there are hidden skeletons with us both. Its hard to let go but you have to try... I am worried about getting pregnant again. I will never be able to relax. Its so sad... pregnancy should be a wonderful and enjoyable experience but if i get pregnant again i will dread every scan. I hate that. I hate my happiness being taken away from me but its how i feel..... sigh.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note how exciting is it in here girlies? WOW a pupo and follies growing wild all over the place... it will be like Day of The Triffids in here soon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey, I am a bit worried for you....its one thing to fight but that sounds truly awful and I am worried about the physical part of it, he should never put his hands around your neck. Sammy, maybe you just guys need a cooling off or perhaps counselling? I really hope it all works out and you guys are on track soon. TTC is so awful on relationships- just horrible...cant wait until that is no longer an issue. :hugs: We are all here for you if you need to talk or vent or want our advice. :hugs:
> 
> So you seem to be a mini expert on IVF...obviously not by choice but because you have been through it in the past and I truly value your expertise.
> Have you or has anyone heard of the Flare protocol? apparently its different than the long protocol, you have to be on BCP for a month, double drugs as the short protocol and they do assisted embryo hatching. Have you heard of that? sounds a bit scary...hope it works
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HI, yes the hands round throat technique is not acceptable but in all fairness (and im not making excuses for him) he didnt apply pressure. He has never harmed me or hit me or anything and i dont think he ever would but yes agreed its not acceptable behaviour! I do hold some blame though. I can be moody and awkward at times... im a right perfectionist and he isnt so we clash on DIY! lol. But on a more serious note i can see what you mean... i think if i could escape for a while it would do us both some good.
> 
> I have just googled assisted hatching... is this not another word for ICSI? I cannot see any difference. They do ICSI when the sperm quality is really poor and so inject them into the egg in the hope that they will fertilise. Good if the sperm have low motility and dont swim so well which is what we first got diagnosed with but samples have been good enough for IVF so far.
> 
> I found out this:-
> 
> How is assisted hatching performed?
> 
> 1.The embryo is held with a specialized holding pipette.
> 2.A very delicate, hollow needle is used to expel an acidic solution against the outer "shell" (zona pellucida) of the embryo.
> 3.A small hole is made in the shell by digesting it with the acidic solution.
> 4.The embryo is then washed and put back in culture in the incubator.
> 5.The embryo transfer procedure is done shortly after the hatching procedure. Embryo transfer places the embryos in the woman's uterus where they will hopefully implant and develop to result in a live birth.
> 
> Looks good though.... i would feel pretty comfortable with that personally :hugs:Click to expand...

I can honestly say i have never heard of this flare protocol! :nope: I have read from people all around the world but never heard of this... I would be interested to find out though! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, girls. Well I had the ET this a.m. The news isn't that great. Between yesterday and today, one of my embies basically stopped growing and two are growing too slow. One is a "perfect" 3 day with 8 cells. So, we transferred one 8 cell and two 5 cells. Not what I hoped for at all. Yeah, I know it only takes one but the odds feel against me now. I can't believe after all this our response was so low. I had a good antral follicle count, a high response to clomid, good fsh, etc etc. I thought our only problem was sperm-related. I am not feeling optimistic but really hoping..


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looknomore that is great news hun. whats your biggest follie now? xx
> 
> Sammy - hope you get chance to relax and catch up on some sleep this weekend hun xx
> 
> Springflower - how are you feeling hun hope your getting plenty of rest xx
> 
> MySillyGirls -hope your ok hun. did you have your transfer today?? xx
> 
> AFM - well had my scan this morning and i got the numbers :haha::haha: glad i remembered to ask so here goes
> 
> Lola
> 15 follies
> 1x11.5
> 3x11
> 3x10.5
> 3x10
> all the rest are small
> 
> Ronnie
> 19 follies including small
> 1x14
> 1x12.5
> 1x11.5
> 1x10
> there are more big ones but my ovary was in an awkward postion (quiet painful) so they just had a quick look
> 
> i started on the cetrotide aswell today and have another scan booked for monday. wont be too long and i will be pupo again :happydance::happydance:
> 
> thinking of you all xx
> 
> Fab news hun!!!! Plenty to work with there! :happydance:
> 
> I could have killed OH last night... he rolled in at 2.20am, i was asleep. He switched on the light, pissed, and woke me up and the started talking to me! HELLLOOOOOO i had to get up at 6am!!!! I was fuming. He never goes out in the week but cos of the arguments he went straight from work to the pub and he was steaming when he got in. After the 10th time of coming in the bedroom and switching on the light i snapped. I gathered all his clothes and opened the window to throw them all out but he stopped me. Well infact he grabbed me round the throat to stop me so i slapped him really hard around the face and he scuttled off! THEN he came back upstairs at 4am and switched the lights on AGAIN!!!! I went mad... then he went into DD's room and asked her for the phone charger. It was the final straw and i dragged him out by his shirt collar. He has never done that before and never will again believe me. Poor DD... she was alseep! The tosser! He has had the 3rd degree from me all day... I told him he could shove his IVF where the sun dont shine. I hope he had a raging hangover today :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - well im home now, alone :happydance: and drinking my first glass of wine... erm i mean BOTTLE! Its been a tough week for me but im feeling a little better. Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words it really meant alot in a difficult time. I think a lot of it stems from what happened to Shaylee... there are hidden skeletons with us both. Its hard to let go but you have to try... I am worried about getting pregnant again. I will never be able to relax. Its so sad... pregnancy should be a wonderful and enjoyable experience but if i get pregnant again i will dread every scan. I hate that. I hate my happiness being taken away from me but its how i feel..... sigh.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note how exciting is it in here girlies? WOW a pupo and follies growing wild all over the place... it will be like Day of The Triffids in here soon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey, I am a bit worried for you....its one thing to fight but that sounds truly awful and I am worried about the physical part of it, he should never put his hands around your neck. Sammy, maybe you just guys need a cooling off or perhaps counselling? I really hope it all works out and you guys are on track soon. TTC is so awful on relationships- just horrible...cant wait until that is no longer an issue. :hugs: We are all here for you if you need to talk or vent or want our advice. :hugs:
> 
> So you seem to be a mini expert on IVF...obviously not by choice but because you have been through it in the past and I truly value your expertise.
> Have you or has anyone heard of the Flare protocol? apparently its different than the long protocol, you have to be on BCP for a month, double drugs as the short protocol and they do assisted embryo hatching. Have you heard of that? sounds a bit scary...hope it works
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HI, yes the hands round throat technique is not acceptable but in all fairness (and im not making excuses for him) he didnt apply pressure. He has never harmed me or hit me or anything and i dont think he ever would but yes agreed its not acceptable behaviour! I do hold some blame though. I can be moody and awkward at times... im a right perfectionist and he isnt so we clash on DIY! lol. But on a more serious note i can see what you mean... i think if i could escape for a while it would do us both some good.
> 
> I have just googled assisted hatching... is this not another word for ICSI? I cannot see any difference. They do ICSI when the sperm quality is really poor and so inject them into the egg in the hope that they will fertilise. Good if the sperm have low motility and dont swim so well which is what we first got diagnosed with but samples have been good enough for IVF so far.
> 
> I found out this:-
> 
> How is assisted hatching performed?
> 
> 1.The embryo is held with a specialized holding pipette.
> 2.A very delicate, hollow needle is used to expel an acidic solution against the outer "shell" (zona pellucida) of the embryo.
> 3.A small hole is made in the shell by digesting it with the acidic solution.
> 4.The embryo is then washed and put back in culture in the incubator.
> 5.The embryo transfer procedure is done shortly after the hatching procedure. Embryo transfer places the embryos in the woman's uterus where they will hopefully implant and develop to result in a live birth.
> 
> Looks good though.... i would feel pretty comfortable with that personally :hugs:Click to expand...

okay, I just had a sigh of relief when i read this, i am so glad your DH has never harmed you. I am also glad that you are feeling better about things. HOnestly, TTC was ruining us but we took a step back and realized thats what it was. It takes one person to put out the olive branch, in our case it was my hubby and I am so glad he did...we seem to be stronger than ever now. Maybe give him a big hug and you guys can suport eachother. 

thanks for the info Sammy, I found out a bit of info as well on it.
It actually is different from ICSI- (we likely need that too lol) they insert the solution so to speak to help the outer layer of the embryo be able to "hatch out" of it and implant properly in the uterus. ITs a fairly new technique but has had a lot of success, that being said from the reading i have done it can have risks...scary...so was curious if anyone had it.

we are mtg with the FS in a couple weeks and i will definitely be asking more questions

congrats to all the ladies growing embies!! yeah!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Hiya, girls. Well I had the ET this a.m. The news isn't that great. Between yesterday and today, one of my embies basically stopped growing and two are growing too slow. One is a "perfect" 3 day with 8 cells. So, we transferred one 8 cell and two 5 cells. Not what I hoped for at all. Yeah, I know it only takes one but the odds feel against me now. I can't believe after all this our response was so low. I had a good antral follicle count, a high response to clomid, good fsh, etc etc. I thought our only problem was sperm-related. I am not feeling optimistic but really hoping..

sounds like that one embie was great though, so good luck hon!! woo hoo, our second PUPO lady!! :happydance:

okay, i have to get off the computer for awhile..ha ha
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - Space may be just what you guys need. We haven't been fighting more since ivf became a reality for me but we had a rough go of it after my first m/c in November. I hope we never go back to that place again. And of course there should never be any hitting, pushing, whatever of any kind - unless it's one of us going over there to kick his butt!

Congrats Wrighty and Looknomore!

Mysilly - Congrats on being the second PUPO! I'm sending tons of positive energy!!

I've got nothing going on. I'm 1 or 2 dpo. AF has come as early as CD 21 and as late as CD 28 so I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Britt, hello! I saw you mention the Flare protocal. That was the protocal I was on. I was on BCPs for a month and then on both Gonal F and Repronex for 11-12 days. :)


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Britt, hello! I saw you mention the Flare protocal. That was the protocal I was on. I was on BCPs for a month and then on both Gonal F and Repronex for 11-12 days. :)

oh great, how exciting!! how did you find it? where are you at in the protocol now??!! are they doing "assisted embryo hatching" for you as well?
so many questions...so excited...what clinic are you at?
good luck to you btw!! :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

MySillyGirls, congrats on being PUPO! That's so exciting. You sound a little discouraged, or maybe just cautious, which is understandable, but don't get too down -- you are still moving forward, you have the embies right where they need to be, you are PUPO!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Britt, hello! I saw you mention the Flare protocal. That was the protocal I was on. I was on BCPs for a month and then on both Gonal F and Repronex for 11-12 days. :)

sorry I mixed you up with someone else...I see your previous post, you are PUPO!! congrats, I really hope you have a bfp..will be watching this one closely. did they do the assisted embryo hatching with you?

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mysillygirls -= congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM - well he called me 1 hr ago saying he was 10 mins away... This is going to be an interesting story AND also i am sick or waiting so i think i willl just go out without him!!! I can really see bonfire night WELL in advance!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies

Sorry not been on here for a few days - so much has been happening!

Sammy - I hope you're ok :hugs: sorry you're having a tough time :hugs:

Congrats to the PUPO ladies and good luck to those coming up to EC :hugs:

I'm on day 16 of down regging injectons now, not been sleeping well and feels really crap at the mo, been so busy at work too and being re-loacted to another office which isn't helping. Got down regging scan on Monday - hope to start stims on Tuesday, work have confirmed I can help 1 week paid and 1 week unpaid leave for EC & ET - kind of looking forward to having a couple of weeks off.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Britt11 said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Britt, hello! I saw you mention the Flare protocal. That was the protocal I was on. I was on BCPs for a month and then on both Gonal F and Repronex for 11-12 days. :)
> 
> oh great, how exciting!! how did you find it? where are you at in the protocol now??!! are they doing "assisted embryo hatching" for you as well?
> so many questions...so excited...what clinic are you at?
> good luck to you btw!! :happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello! The protocal itself was great although lots of shots. However, I feel like the BCPs oversuppressed me a bit. BUT they kept me on bcps for an extra two weeks because they were staggering patients out of one ivf location as the other one was going through a move (due to a flood). Anyway, once my follicles started moving though, they moved REALLY quick. Growing 4-5mm every two days. But, I think due to the oversuppression, it took them an extra few days to get moving so I ended up stimming for 12 days. Anyway, as we only had 4 embies, we had to do the 3 day transfer so we didn't do the assisted hatching. But, assisted hatching was in the original plan for 5 day. Basically, when they see the blast starting to hatch they give it a little assistance.


----------



## MySillyGirls

:hugs:Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I am going to work on my optimism this weekend. LOL!!


----------



## Megg33k

*Short GnRHa (&#8220;Microflare&#8221 Protocols*
Another approach to COH is by way of so-called &#8220;microflare protocols.&#8221; This involves
initiating gonadotropin therapy simultaneous with the administration of GnRH agonist. The
intent is to deliberately allow GnRHa to effect an initial surge (&#8220;flare&#8221;) in pituitary FSH
release so as to augment ovarian response to the gonadotropin medication. Unfortunately,
this approach represents &#8220;a double-edged sword&#8221; as the resulting increased release of FSH is
likely to be accompanied by a similar rise in blood LH levels that could evoke excessive
ovarian stromal androgen production. The latter could potentially compromise egg quality,
especially in women with diminished ovarian reserve (often older women) and in women
whose ovaries have increased sensitivity to LH like those with polycystic ovarian syndrome
(PCOS). We believe that in this way, &#8220;microflare protocols&#8221; could potentially have a
negative impact upon endometrial development, compromise egg/embryo quality, and reduce
IVF success rates. Accordingly, we prefer to avoid &#8220;flare protocols&#8221;.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Feel better MissMonty :hugs:

Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?


----------



## Doodar

Hiya!! mind If I join this thread. I had ec last Tues 15 eggs collected, 14 mature, 9 fertilised, 2 grade 2-3, 7 grade 1-2. Had to make the toughest decision of my life whether we wanted to take them to blast, really stressed myself out that we made the wrong decision and am still stressing. Today is day 4 and all 7 embies are looking good only one is lagging behind slightly so fingers crossed all being well, should be having transfer Mon. This is going to be the longest weekend ever.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Feel better MissMonty :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?

Sadly not. Its about as bad as it could possible be....

I got a call from him asking if i wanted to go for a meal last night and i said that i would prefer to put the money towards the party. We always go out Friday night so i got all ready and made a big effort... no sign of him. At 11pm i thought i would just wander into town on my own and he would know where to find me so off i went...

I walked into our local and there he was!!!!! Standing there talking to some female!!!! OK i think there was another bloke there but this meant he had actually parked the car and gone out on his own without me and without even coming home first. So i stood on the other side of the room and i watched. After about 10 mins they all left. I went over to the other bar where he had gone and smacked him around the face so hard. I was really really mad. Then i went back to the other bar. A few hours later i went home and the police were there!!!! Loads of them. Somehow and dont ask me how either him or his uncle had called the police and they thought that i had stabbed him????????? WTF I was not even THERE! Anyway i ordered him out of the house and he started to pack and the police left. Then a huge physical fight erupted ending up with me being pushed over, half strangled, two nails being ripped off and him with a black eye and teeth marks on his wrist where i tried to defend myself by getting him to release his grip. He is now in ER with an infected wrist and i think you can safely say that is RELATIONSHIP OVER!!! What a mess... what a nightmare :cry:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Feel better MissMonty :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?
> 
> Sadly not. Its about as bad as it could possible be....
> 
> I got a call from him asking if i wanted to go for a meal last night and i said that i would prefer to put the money towards the party. We always go out Friday night so i got all ready and made a big effort... no sign of him. At 11pm i thought i would just wander into town on my own and he would know where to find me so off i went...
> 
> I walked into our local and there he was!!!!! Standing there talking to some female!!!! OK i think there was another bloke there but this meant he had actually parked the car and gone out on his own without me and without even coming home first. So i stood on the other side of the room and i watched. After about 10 mins they all left. I went over to the other bar where he had gone and smacked him around the face so hard. I was really really mad. Then i went back to the other bar. A few hours later i went home and the police were there!!!! Loads of them. Somehow and dont ask me how either him or his uncle had called the police and they thought that i had stabbed him????????? WTF I was not even THERE! Anyway i ordered him out of the house and he started to pack and the police left. Then a huge physical fight erupted ending up with me being pushed over, half strangled, two nails being ripped off and him with a black eye and teeth marks on his wrist where i tried to defend myself by getting him to release his grip. He is now in ER with an infected wrist and i think you can safely say that is RELATIONSHIP OVER!!! What a mess... what a nightmare :cry:Click to expand...

Oh my God, Sammy. I don't even know what to say. That's just awful and shocking -- I hope you're okay :hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Feel better MissMonty :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?
> 
> Sadly not. Its about as bad as it could possible be....
> 
> I got a call from him asking if i wanted to go for a meal last night and i said that i would prefer to put the money towards the party. We always go out Friday night so i got all ready and made a big effort... no sign of him. At 11pm i thought i would just wander into town on my own and he would know where to find me so off i went...
> 
> I walked into our local and there he was!!!!! Standing there talking to some female!!!! OK i think there was another bloke there but this meant he had actually parked the car and gone out on his own without me and without even coming home first. So i stood on the other side of the room and i watched. After about 10 mins they all left. I went over to the other bar where he had gone and smacked him around the face so hard. I was really really mad. Then i went back to the other bar. A few hours later i went home and the police were there!!!! Loads of them. Somehow and dont ask me how either him or his uncle had called the police and they thought that i had stabbed him????????? WTF I was not even THERE! Anyway i ordered him out of the house and he started to pack and the police left. Then a huge physical fight erupted ending up with me being pushed over, half strangled, two nails being ripped off and him with a black eye and teeth marks on his wrist where i tried to defend myself by getting him to release his grip. He is now in ER with an infected wrist and i think you can safely say that is RELATIONSHIP OVER!!! What a mess... what a nightmare :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my God, Sammy. I don't even know what to say. That's just awful and shocking -- I hope you're okay :hug:Click to expand...

And thats not all, i lost my new iphone.... which is on contract!

I am on the brink of bursting out crying..... i am angry, upset and disappointed. I dont know what im going to do or which way to turn. I am waiting for Allen to get back from hospital. His dad has taken him there... his dad who hates me anyway. He didnt like me even before he knew me or even saw me. He always blamed me because Allan met me and we stayed in Spain and lived there and his dad wanted him to go back home so he thinks i was the reason he didnt. So now i KNOW he is sitting there saying "Get rid of her, you must get rid of her..." He is a selfish idiot cos he wants allen to meet up with him every weekend and he hates the fact that he wont because he wants to stay at home with me. So basically his dad would love nothing better than for us to split up. 

He has just text to say he is leaving the hospital now.... i dont know what to expect.... :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Feel better MissMonty :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?
> 
> Sadly not. Its about as bad as it could possible be....
> 
> I got a call from him asking if i wanted to go for a meal last night and i said that i would prefer to put the money towards the party. We always go out Friday night so i got all ready and made a big effort... no sign of him. At 11pm i thought i would just wander into town on my own and he would know where to find me so off i went...
> 
> I walked into our local and there he was!!!!! Standing there talking to some female!!!! OK i think there was another bloke there but this meant he had actually parked the car and gone out on his own without me and without even coming home first. So i stood on the other side of the room and i watched. After about 10 mins they all left. I went over to the other bar where he had gone and smacked him around the face so hard. I was really really mad. Then i went back to the other bar. A few hours later i went home and the police were there!!!! Loads of them. Somehow and dont ask me how either him or his uncle had called the police and they thought that i had stabbed him????????? WTF I was not even THERE! Anyway i ordered him out of the house and he started to pack and the police left. Then a huge physical fight erupted ending up with me being pushed over, half strangled, two nails being ripped off and him with a black eye and teeth marks on his wrist where i tried to defend myself by getting him to release his grip. He is now in ER with an infected wrist and i think you can safely say that is RELATIONSHIP OVER!!! What a mess... what a nightmare :cry:Click to expand...

im so sorry for what you are going through hun. im here if you need to get anything off your chest :hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Feel better MissMonty :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Everything OK? Where was your DH?
> 
> Sadly not. Its about as bad as it could possible be....
> 
> I got a call from him asking if i wanted to go for a meal last night and i said that i would prefer to put the money towards the party. We always go out Friday night so i got all ready and made a big effort... no sign of him. At 11pm i thought i would just wander into town on my own and he would know where to find me so off i went...
> 
> I walked into our local and there he was!!!!! Standing there talking to some female!!!! OK i think there was another bloke there but this meant he had actually parked the car and gone out on his own without me and without even coming home first. So i stood on the other side of the room and i watched. After about 10 mins they all left. I went over to the other bar where he had gone and smacked him around the face so hard. I was really really mad. Then i went back to the other bar. A few hours later i went home and the police were there!!!! Loads of them. Somehow and dont ask me how either him or his uncle had called the police and they thought that i had stabbed him????????? WTF I was not even THERE! Anyway i ordered him out of the house and he started to pack and the police left. Then a huge physical fight erupted ending up with me being pushed over, half strangled, two nails being ripped off and him with a black eye and teeth marks on his wrist where i tried to defend myself by getting him to release his grip. He is now in ER with an infected wrist and i think you can safely say that is RELATIONSHIP OVER!!! What a mess... what a nightmare :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> im so sorry for what you are going through hun. im here if you need to get anything off your chest :hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun...:cry:

Well he called and said that he has to wait for the police because they are protecting me so they have to wait in an unmarked car while he accesses the property WHATTTT?????? I never asked them to do that!!!! So, he arrived and I have two police officers standing outside the house for all the neighbours to see and he comes in.... takes some shirts and says he will call me in an hour. I asked "why are you not staying to talk" and he said he couldnt, he was going to stay in an hotel for tonight :wacko: So then he rings me and says that he had to take some clothes as otherwise if he told his dad that he was staying here to talk things through then he would get an ear full off him for talking to me!!! So i said why the hell dont you just tell your dad its none of his business and we just need to talk but he couldnt. I really hate his father. So now he says he is going to get rid of his dad and call me...


----------



## wrightywales

maybe a night apart is a good thing hun. it will give you both chance to clear your heads ready for a good chat.


----------



## mercyme

Sammy, I'm so sorry that you have to through this -- on top of everything else. Wow. Really terrible. I hope that you two are able to talk soon, and feel free to vent here in the meantime. Sending lots of good thoughts your way . . :hug::hug:


----------



## Springflower

Ohh goodness Sammy I don't know what to say. It sounds like things have escalated and got out of control. I really hope you both can have a good talk and sort things out. Am thinking of you:hugs: I alwasy think a good cup of tea helps everything, but maybe thats just me!
:kiss:


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Sammy. I agree with the other girls, this has really gotten out of hand. I think space might be good for a little bit too, clear your heads so to speak and then you guys can talk and find out what is at the root of the problems because there is probably something bothering both of you deep in side that is setting you guys off so quickly.
we are all here for you sweets, I really hope things work out for you hon and sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

:cry::cry::cry: He is walking around the village somewhere... He wants us to have councelling and i know we both have issues but i seriously hate that sort of thing... i dont believe it works either.

He has called his new company to say he has personal problems, just to inform them. It was going well the new job and now he has done this???? I guess the 3 month trial has already been decided in advance and they will probably boot him out. Also he now has a black eye (my fault) and his wrist bandaged which they will probably think that the has slashed his wrists and that is NOT the case. My whole life has just turned to rat shit. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Springflower

Hopefully he will come home soon. It sounds you are talking to eachother which is good. I'm not one for counselling either but I think its worth a shot. An awful lot has happend this past year, it sounds like things have come to a head now. If you go for the counselling then you are holding out an olive branch to eachother.:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

you could always give the counselling a go hun. im with you on that i dont believe it helps but you never know it just might be what you both need to start talking about everything thats happened. if it doesnt help at least you can say you tried it. no matter what hun were all here for you :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Awww Sammy I didn't expect to hear such a horrible story. Just know that you can and should vent here. I'm the dissenting voice I guess - I do think couples therapy works in the sense that if a relationship isn't going to survive you'll know pretty quickly and if it can the two of you have a safe place to talk about issues. Keep us posted and lots of:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Sammy - sending lots of :hugs::hugs: your way hun xx

MySillyGirls - congrats on being PUPO hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gif xx

Doodar - welcome hun good luck with your transfer xx

MrsF - how are you hun? xx

DillyC - how is down regging going hun? hope your not having to many side effects xx

Glitterqueen - how are you doing? any news on when EC will be yet? xx

Springflower - how are you hun? https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gif xx 

Maz - hows your cycle going hun? xx

Tory123 - how are you hun? xx

Isi Buttercup - how was your first jab hun? hope it went well. xx

Redfraggle - hows down regging going hun? xx

MissMonty - hi hun hows the down regging going? xx

Mercyme -hi hun when are you hoping to start? xx

Mrs-G - hi hun. not long till your start now good luck xx

Yomo - hi hun hows your cycle going? when are you hoping to have EC? xx

Wallie - hi hun how are you? xx

Looknomore - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif how you feeling hun. are you having many side effects? xx

Babychristie - hi hun how are you? xx

well i think thats everyone sorry if i have missed anyone but am always thinking of you all

AFM - well had a nice relaxing day. did a little housework and then just watched some tele. well i messed my injection up tonight. had a mad twitch in my hand and i accidently pressed the plunger as i was about to mix it with my 2nd vial so half went over the the bed. ive never done that before but its ok as i have enough till my appointment on monday. just hope i dont do that when i have my HCG as i only get 1 of those.


https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust.gif


----------



## Doodar

Thanks wrighty, how you doing hun. I remember you from the four leaf clover thread. I did the same hun I was pushing the plunger up to get the air out and it squirted everywhere. It's a knightmare isn't it, so stressful. And when it came to my hcg I crumbled one of the ampules into the solution, I was seriously flapping at that point. It all came good in the end though.

Sammy I see you have been going through quite a tough time at the moment. Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Hope your ok :hugs:

AFM not head from the clinic yet today so have no idea how my little embies are doing. I have never been so stressed in my life. I seriously need to chill.

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Sammy2009

Doodar said:


> Thanks wrighty, how you doing hun. I remember you from the four leaf clover thread. I did the same hun I was pushing the plunger up to get the air out and it squirted everywhere. It's a knightmare isn't it, so stressful. And when it came to my hcg I crumbled one of the ampules into the solution, I was seriously flapping at that point. It all came good in the end though.
> 
> Sammy I see you have been going through quite a tough time at the moment. Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> AFM not head from the clinic yet today so have no idea how my little embies are doing. I have never been so stressed in my life. I seriously need to chill.
> 
> Lots of love to you all x

Hi, I am sure i can count for everyone when i say you are MORE than welcome to join... Im just going to read over the last two days posts and then will add you to the first page!!! All the very best of luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Thanks wrighty, how you doing hun. I remember you from the four leaf clover thread. I did the same hun I was pushing the plunger up to get the air out and it squirted everywhere. It's a knightmare isn't it, so stressful. And when it came to my hcg I crumbled one of the ampules into the solution, I was seriously flapping at that point. It all came good in the end though.
> 
> Sammy I see you have been going through quite a tough time at the moment. Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> AFM not head from the clinic yet today so have no idea how my little embies are doing. I have never been so stressed in my life. I seriously need to chill.
> 
> Lots of love to you all x

im doing ok hun. how are you? hope you hear about your little embie soon hun. yeah know what you mean about being stressed. im starting to get stressed now. dont help having to go to the hospital as much as i am. have a feeling its going to be every other day this week. i was so knackered after going twice in 3 days still havent really caught up on my sleep so cant wait to be on the 2ww just so i dont have to go there :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

MySillyGirls - Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Our second PUPO lady! Good luck

Doodar - Welcome - good luck for ET!!!!!

Springflower - How you doing? When are you testing?

Looknomore - How are the follies getting on?

Wrighty - Hope you are well - when is EC? 

Britt - The flare protocol sounds good! I would do it... although there is no chance our hospital are THAT advanced!

Maxxi - Hope AF turns up soon... never there when you want her! :dohh:

Mercy - How you doing hun?

MissMonty - Good luck with the scan on Monday

AFM - Its tough... I dont know what will happen yet either with the FET or any future IVF treatment. Its really taking a toll on our relationship and I dont know whether its now gone past repair :nope:


----------



## wrightywales

im ok thanks sammy. how are you today? i dont know when EC will be yet hun just have to wait and see. im hoping by the end of the week


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: He is walking around the village somewhere... He wants us to have councelling and i know we both have issues but i seriously hate that sort of thing... i dont believe it works either.
> 
> He has called his new company to say he has personal problems, just to inform them. It was going well the new job and now he has done this???? I guess the 3 month trial has already been decided in advance and they will probably boot him out. Also he now has a black eye (my fault) and his wrist bandaged which they will probably think that the has slashed his wrists and that is NOT the case. My whole life has just turned to rat shit. :cry::cry::cry:


I think it's great that HE is suggesting counseling -- that's really rare for guys to do. I know exactly what you mean about being skeptical. I went for counseling a few years ago and flat-out told the psychologist that I didn't really believe it would help, but that I was in such distress & so depressed that I felt I had to do *something*. He was really understanding about my skepticism. I mean, I have a PhD -- I felt like I was too smart for counseling "tricks". But, you know what, it worked. It shocked me that it worked, but it totally helped pull me out of a dark place. I learned all sorts of coping techniques, again I thought they were silly at first, but they worked.

Okay -- stepping down off soapbox -- my point is, I know where you're coming from, but I do think it's a really good idea. It's not magic, but it's a start, and to me, it's a really good sign that your OH made that suggestion first.

Hoping that you're feeling better after a couple days of rest & separation. :hug:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Sammi, I am so sorry about this turmoil in your life. I hope you and your dh can find peace. 

Well, it is 2 days after transfer and I am still crampy! UGH!


----------



## Doodar

Aw wrighty just think it will all be worth it in the end, just keep thinking of that end goal hun and looking forward to chilling during the 2ww.

Sammy hun I really hope you manage to sort things out :hugs:

AFM clinic have phoned and I have 6 lovely looking blasts and one still on its way. I really can't believe it, I have used those words a hundred times during this treatment but I really can't believe it. So ET is scheduled for 8.30am tomorrow and they may only put one back but they will make that decision tomorrow based on how they are looking. I can't wait to get them back on board where they belong. I'm so nervous about the 2ww. Each and every stage brings with it a new stress. I take my hat off to those ladies who have been through this several times, you all deserve medals you really do.:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls! Sammi, I am so sorry about this turmoil in your life. I hope you and your dh can find peace.
> 
> Well, it is 2 days after transfer and I am still crampy! UGH!

Hey hunny how are you? you not been on the september thread for a while. Cramping is good hunny its those little embies snuggling down.:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey Doodar! Thanks for the kind thoughts. I have had family in for the weekend so I have been kind of occupied. And, honestly, I am freaked out about the quality of my embies so I have googled every possible scenario for 5 cell embies. It is HARD!! 

Congrats on your fantastic blasties! It sounds like you'll have plenty to freeze too!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Vickie! :hugs: Can't wait for tomorrow for you!


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey Doodar! Thanks for the kind thoughts. I have had family in for the weekend so I have been kind of occupied. And, honestly, I am freaked out about the quality of my embies so I have googled every possible scenario for 5 cell embies. It is HARD!!
> 
> Congrats on your fantastic blasties! It sounds like you'll have plenty to freeze too!

Hunny I've just been reading stories of ladies who got their bfp from 4 cell embies and quite a few of them too, so stop worrying and start chilling, those little embies need you to chill out. Oh and stop googling, hard I know, drove myself insane with it but it's no good for you. Google out of bounds for the next two weeks. You with me? :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Fantastic news, Vickie! :hugs: Can't wait for tomorrow for you!

Meggsy :hi: nice to see you on here bud. Good Luck for tomorrow hun. I know you don't like it and its not very nice but just keep thinking of that end goal hun. The weeks will fly by for you and when your announcing your bfp you'll look back and say it was so worth it. :hugs:. Love you hunny x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic news, Vickie! :hugs: Can't wait for tomorrow for you!
> 
> Meggsy :hi: nice to see you on here bud. Good Luck for tomorrow hun. I know you don't like it and its not very nice but just keep thinking of that end goal hun. The weeks will fly by for you and when your announcing your bfp you'll look back and say it was so worth it. :hugs:. Love you hunny xClick to expand...

I'll definitely look back and know it was more than worth it! :hugs: As will you... and all the rest of the girls in here!


----------



## mercyme

Oooh, how exciting, MySillyGirls -- the cramps could be a very good sign, as your embies stick & grow. Don't google -- it is the enemy :wacko: Just stay on here & tell us how you're doing.

Doodar, what wonderful news! so many blasties! Good luck tomorrow... will be looking forward to updates from you.

Good luck to Megg, too. What's the scoop there? 

This board is just flying & I can't keep up. How do you do it, with the big ol' list & you know what everyone's doing? I get so mixed up & I use the scroll down as I'm typing my message, but not everyone's status is visible. 

Still waiting on :witch: It's just un-freaking-believable that I'm three days late. No, definitely NOT pg. Just waiting & confused & not a little stressed. Am still hoping that today's the day, but it feels like I could go another week or two before starting. I need to just chill. I cannot control my body; this is just one more reminder of that. I'm almost always a 28-29 day cycle, but this isn't unprecedented. Still, I've been looking at my big ol' stash of meds, wondering when I'm going to be able to use them. ~sigh~


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Aw wrighty just think it will all be worth it in the end, just keep thinking of that end goal hun and looking forward to chilling during the 2ww.
> 
> Sammy hun I really hope you manage to sort things out :hugs:
> 
> AFM clinic have phoned and I have 6 lovely looking blasts and one still on its way. I really can't believe it, I have used those words a hundred times during this treatment but I really can't believe it. So ET is scheduled for 8.30am tomorrow and they may only put one back but they will make that decision tomorrow based on how they are looking. I can't wait to get them back on board where they belong. I'm so nervous about the 2ww. Each and every stage brings with it a new stress. I take my hat off to those ladies who have been through this several times, you all deserve medals you really do.:hugs:

:happydance::happydance: thats great news hun good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## wrightywales

mercyme said:


> Oooh, how exciting, MySillyGirls -- the cramps could be a very good sign, as your embies stick & grow. Don't google -- it is the enemy :wacko: Just stay on here & tell us how you're doing.
> 
> Doodar, what wonderful news! so many blasties! Good luck tomorrow... will be looking forward to updates from you.
> 
> Good luck to Megg, too. What's the scoop there?
> 
> This board is just flying & I can't keep up. How do you do it, with the big ol' list & you know what everyone's doing? I get so mixed up & I use the scroll down as I'm typing my message, but not everyone's status is visible.
> 
> Still waiting on :witch: It's just un-freaking-believable that I'm three days late. No, definitely NOT pg. Just waiting & confused & not a little stressed. Am still hoping that today's the day, but it feels like I could go another week or two before starting. I need to just chill. I cannot control my body; this is just one more reminder of that. I'm almost always a 28-29 day cycle, but this isn't unprecedented. Still, I've been looking at my big ol' stash of meds, wondering when I'm going to be able to use them. ~sigh~

hope the :witch: shows very soon hun. trust her to be late when you dont want her to be xx


----------



## Mrs G

Doodar said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hey Doodar! Thanks for the kind thoughts. I have had family in for the weekend so I have been kind of occupied. And, honestly, I am freaked out about the quality of my embies so I have googled every possible scenario for 5 cell embies. It is HARD!!
> 
> Congrats on your fantastic blasties! It sounds like you'll have plenty to freeze too!
> 
> Hunny I've just been reading stories of ladies who got their bfp from 4 cell embies and quite a few of them too, so stop worrying and start chilling, those little embies need you to chill out. Oh and stop googling, hard I know, drove myself insane with it but it's no good for you. Google out of bounds for the next two weeks. You with me? :thumbup:Click to expand...

ME!!

xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

I'm with you Doodar! LOL! And Mrs G. that is AWESOME!


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Oooh, how exciting, MySillyGirls -- the cramps could be a very good sign, as your embies stick & grow. Don't google -- it is the enemy :wacko: Just stay on here & tell us how you're doing.
> 
> Doodar, what wonderful news! so many blasties! Good luck tomorrow... will be looking forward to updates from you.
> 
> *Good luck to Megg, too. What's the scoop there? *
> 
> This board is just flying & I can't keep up. How do you do it, with the big ol' list & you know what everyone's doing? I get so mixed up & I use the scroll down as I'm typing my message, but not everyone's status is visible.
> 
> Still waiting on :witch: It's just un-freaking-believable that I'm three days late. No, definitely NOT pg. Just waiting & confused & not a little stressed. Am still hoping that today's the day, but it feels like I could go another week or two before starting. I need to just chill. I cannot control my body; this is just one more reminder of that. I'm almost always a 28-29 day cycle, but this isn't unprecedented. Still, I've been looking at my big ol' stash of meds, wondering when I'm going to be able to use them. ~sigh~

I'm ALSO waiting for the :witch: after my 1st failed IUI. Then, on CD1 I start birth control and my 1st IVF cycle starts on Nov 1.

I hope she shows for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic news, Vickie! :hugs: Can't wait for tomorrow for you!
> 
> Meggsy :hi: nice to see you on here bud. Good Luck for tomorrow hun. I know you don't like it and its not very nice but just keep thinking of that end goal hun. The weeks will fly by for you and when your announcing your bfp you'll look back and say it was so worth it. :hugs:. Love you hunny xClick to expand...

I've just realised what I said :dohh: how stupid of me. Actually it's not nice to see you on here, but you know what I mean hunny.:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> I'm with you Doodar! LOL! And Mrs G. that is AWESOME!

Excellent :thumbup:

Well Done Mrs G your 4 cell embie I have to say is looking gorgeous!!!!!! Bless her she is beautiful.x


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls! Sammi, I am so sorry about this turmoil in your life. I hope you and your dh can find peace.
> 
> Well, it is 2 days after transfer and I am still crampy! UGH!

I think that is a very good sign, just take it easy and pamper yourself, I have everything crossed for you.

Good luck Doodar!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well and hope things are better for your Sammy
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic news, Vickie! :hugs: Can't wait for tomorrow for you!
> 
> Meggsy :hi: nice to see you on here bud. Good Luck for tomorrow hun. I know you don't like it and its not very nice but just keep thinking of that end goal hun. The weeks will fly by for you and when your announcing your bfp you'll look back and say it was so worth it. :hugs:. Love you hunny xClick to expand...
> 
> I've just realised what I said :dohh: how stupid of me. Actually it's not nice to see you on here, but you know what I mean hunny.:hugs:Click to expand...

I SO knew what you meant! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Doodar - good luck tomorrow and congrats on being the 3rd PUPO!

Mercy - I know how you feel kind of. I'm CD 3 or 4 and already looking for AF.

MySilly - I'm sending positive energy your way

Springflower - how are you?

Sammy - everything ok?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Doodar - good luck tomorrow and congrats on being the 3rd PUPO!
> 
> Mercy - I know how you feel kind of. I'm CD 3 or 4 and already looking for AF.
> 
> MySilly - I'm sending positive energy your way
> 
> Springflower - how are you?
> 
> Sammy - everything ok?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

Hi hun.... things are possibly as bad as what they could ever be :cry:

OH has gone into work... he informed them of our personal problems and they are not a company that is undestanding about personal issues. He should never have called them but he thought that I would so he said he wanted to beat me to it. They said on the phone "well we will have to take that into consideration" He has only been there for two weeks so this looks bad. Last night they changed his schedule to call him into head office at 8am this morning... he thinks, and i think he is going to get sacked. I will never forgive myself if he does... he worked so hard and took 6 interviews to get that job and its a really good one. I have messed things up so bad, i hate myself for the person I have become since the death of Shaylee. I think i have been slowly losing the plot for a while.... I just cannot seem to accept losing her. I never accepted help or councelling after her death, I went into my own little world, trying to accept alone what had happened but deep down i know its screwed me up, screwed us both up. The fact that we have been through another failed FET and a failed IUI and a cancelled IVF and a failed IVF after that has made things even harder to move on and have something to look forward to. Also i fell down the stairs and broke my arm in two places, perforated my ear drum which then got infected and I lost part of my hearing which never returned, broke my toe, badly injured my shoulder and had bad head injuries and bruises afterwards and was not even allowed to return to work because I was so poorly. My work colleague dropped down dead from a heart attack after she got out of the shower right after my dad died of a heart attack and just before Shaylee died, she was pregnant and 33 years old. I have to also deal with my mums grief on losing my dad which is hard because she is in a foreign country alone and she is really not coping well with his death which was last October. The anniversary of his death comes up in two weeks time on 26th Oct and also their wedding anniversary two days later on 28th Oct and I dont know what to expect... its going to be dreadful for everyone. The death of my dad was just 2.5 months before Shaylee died and recently my cousin died of a heart attack aged 38 while on holiday in Turkey a few weeks ago, which has only added more grief to this awful situation and I basically just cannot take anymore, physically or mentally :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Sammy :hugs:. You are going through so much. Sending you lots of hugs and praying things resolve themselves soon. I pray your OH doesn't lose his job and you two are able to work things out :hugs

Wrighty....that's funny about the injection. Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be fine for the HCG. Good luck hun!

Mercyme....praying AF comes ASAP!!!!

To our 2 PUPO ladies....Springflower and MySillyGirls....wishing you all the very best of luck in your 2ww.

Good luck Yomo with your EC today :hugs:

And good luck Doodar with your ET. You have some great sounding embies there :thumbup:

Britt, Megg, and everyone I might have missed....hope you're all good.

I started my down reg injections on Saturday. Let's just say the real thing was a little more painful than the practice session :wacko:. But not too much so though. And I have also started turning into a hormonal mess. Had a massive explosion at the DH last night. Ho boy....it's going to be a long 4 or so weeks :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

You're worrying me, Isi! LOL


----------



## Sammy2009

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh Sammy :hugs:. You are going through so much. Sending you lots of hugs and praying things resolve themselves soon. I pray your OH doesn't lose his job and you two are able to work things out :hugs
> 
> Wrighty....that's funny about the injection. Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be fine for the HCG. Good luck hun!
> 
> Mercyme....praying AF comes ASAP!!!!
> 
> To our 2 PUPO ladies....Springflower and MySillyGirls....wishing you all the very best of luck in your 2ww.
> 
> Good luck Yomo with your EC today :hugs:
> 
> And good luck Doodar with your ET. You have some great sounding embies there :thumbup:
> 
> Britt, Megg, and everyone I might have missed....hope you're all good.
> 
> I started my down reg injections on Saturday. Let's just say the real thing was a little more painful than the practice session :wacko:. But not too much so though. And I have also started turning into a hormonal mess. Had a massive explosion at the DH last night. Ho boy....it's going to be a long 4 or so weeks :dohh:

Thanks hun....

I echo this... good luck to everyone!!!

Wright dont worry about spilling a bit of the injection - i did this as well a couple of times. Once with the Puregon pen i pushed it by accident instead of twisting it to the correct doseage and then didnt know how much i had put in, whether it was enough or not. Another time i accidently squirted another of the pre set syringes. Im sure it wont make any difference what so ever.... i worry about the trigger as well since you only have one chance!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Megg33k said:


> You're worrying me, Isi! LOL

LOL....no, it's not that bad, Megg. I'm just a whooos when it comes to needles. But as per the hormones....well, I guess we just have to be more self conscious and try to reign in any explosion we see coming :winkwink:. Good luck with your appointment today.


----------



## Megg33k

Isi Buttercup said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're worrying me, Isi! LOL
> 
> LOL....no, it's not that bad, Megg. I'm just a whooos when it comes to needles. But as per the hormones....well, I guess we just have to be more self conscious and try to reign in any explosion we see coming :winkwink:. Good luck with your appointment today.Click to expand...

Thanks! I do worry about the hormones though! The needles... I'll survive! 

I don't even know if my "appointment" today is an appointment. All I know is that I have to test when I wake up (haven't slept yet) and if its negative, I need to start on the Provera... but I don't have the prescription for it yet. So, I don't know if I go pick it up? Or if they'll just call it in? Or... I dunno. I don't think I'll be talking to much of anyone today or anything. I am going to try and get a copy of my IVF schedule though.


----------



## looknomore

Hey everyone- i am having a tough time keeping up with everyone on the thread sorry :blush: But I am giving it a shot. Basically I get very mixed up with names. i am just awful with names and it has got me into trouble so many times. So I know I am missing out on names. Sorry about that:dohh:

Sammy- I am so sorry for all your troubles and without mincing words I wud say I know this is a bad time for you. But like I tell myself also- Bad times dont last forever. They get better eventually. But u just have to lie low and let them pass. Just be brave. Everyday tell yourself- Today I will face things bravely. Sorry if I am getting too preachy:hugs:

Doodar- congrats on your Blasts. That is super cool to reach this stage. I am hoping I get to that stage too. Lets see what happens though

Wrighty- I think u & I are cycle buds? I am on day 10 of stimming today. Did u have ur scan today?

Mercyme- Your AF will arrive. Just dont wait for it cos that delays it further. That has happened to me so many many times :dohh:

IsI- Good luck with ur injections. I have found that they are not bad at all. Guess IVF is just more emotionally difficult and not so much physically. :shrug:

My silly girls- Cramping after IVF is a good sign. A friend of mine got pregnant on IVF and had lots of cramping 2 days post transfer.

Everyone else- Everyday I get up in the morning and pray for strength- both mental and physical to go thru this. And I hope this ordeal ends on a good note for everyone

My news is- Went for a scan today and I now have 20 follies. They are all between 17mm to 10mm. Endometrium is 7mm. Doc has asken me to continue with both stimming and cetrotide injections for 3 more days. EC is tentatively on saturday morning. I am feeling a bit scared, not of the EC but the fact that it will take us to the next hurdle- how many eggs? how many embryos? Too many hurdles still :shrug:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, let us know how your transfer goes :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

I can't keep up with everyone either!

Sammy - big :hugs:. Keep us posted.

Isi - congrats on starting the injections and sorry they hurt!

Looknomore - Congrats! I hope Saturday hurries up and gets here!

Megg - I'll be doing the same thing as you next week wwhen AF comes. Did you get your tentative schedule today?

Mercy - did AF get here yet?

Yomo - good luck today!

Wrighty - how are you?

Springflower - where are you?

Hi to everyone else!

I've got nothing to report. AF should get here sometime next week. Then I can start on my birth control.


----------



## Springflower

Hey ladies

Sorry i haven't been about much my pma has gone on holiday (I'm not sure I had much to start with) and I'm really struggling. Have been popping on to see how things are going but didnt want to post negative feelings etc.

This 2ww is sooo much harder than my 1st attempt. :cry:

I hope everyone is doing ok, I'm sorry I'm being a negative nancy!

Oh while I remember for the UK girls FRER's are two for one in Boots at the moment.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Springflower said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sorry i haven't been about much my pma has gone on holiday (I'm not sure I had much to start with) and I'm really struggling. Have been popping on to see how things are going but didnt want to post negative feelings etc.
> 
> This 2ww is sooo much harder than my 1st attempt. :cry:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I'm sorry I'm being a negative nancy!
> 
> Oh while I remember for the UK girls FRER's are two for one in Boots at the moment.

I think my PMA is on vacation with yours. :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

MySillyGirls said:


> I think my PMA is on vacation with yours. :hugs:

Oh I'm sorry you're feeling it too MSG. I really think the 2ww is the hardest bit.

Is that your daughter in your picture? She's lovely!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Sammy - hope OH doesnt lose his job hun and i really do hope thing start to get better. were all here when you need to have a rant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

Doodar - hope everything goes well with your transfer hun xx

Looknomore - yeah hun were cycle buddies:happydance::happydance:.

Isi - yay for starting hun. they do get easier xx

AFM - my appointment was for 9am and i arrived at 8.45 and got called in 5 mins later so was seen nice and early. everything is going well biggest is 17mm. had to have a blood test aswell so just to make sure im not over stimulating as they counted 1x17mm 6x16mm 6x15mm 16x12mm 4x10mm and 7 that are below 10 so im quite full in there. when they called bk my levels are fine so im not over stimulating. the nurse said i should only need to stim today and tomorrow and that should be it. i have another scan booked for 9.30 wednseday so fxed i should know when my EC will be on wednesday but im guessing it will be EC friday and ET on the monday


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Sammy - hope OH doesnt lose his job hun and i really do hope thing start to get better. were all here when you need to have a rant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> Doodar - hope everything goes well with your transfer hun xx
> 
> Looknomore - yeah hun were cycle buddies:happydance::happydance:.
> 
> Isi - yay for starting hun. they do get easier xx
> 
> AFM - my appointment was for 9am and i arrived at 8.45 and got called in 5 mins later so was seen nice and early. everything is going well biggest is 17mm. had to have a blood test aswell so just to make sure im not over stimulating as they counted 1x17mm 6x16mm 6x15mm 16x12mm 4x10mm and 7 that are below 10 so im quite full in there. when they called bk my levels are fine so im not over stimulating. the nurse said i should only need to stim today and tomorrow and that should be it. i have another scan booked for 9.30 wednseday so fxed i should know when my EC will be on wednesday but im guessing it will be EC friday and ET on the monday

ohhh exciting, things are moving quickly now!! :happydance:
good luck for the ET coming up soon
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wrighty, that's awesome!!!! You're almost there hun! It's also fantastic you're not overstimulating! Will be praying you get some lovely eggies at EC.

Looknomore, 20 follies is great! And try not to worry about a thing. Good luck on Saturday!

Maxxi, hoping AF comes quickly so you can get this party started.

Springflower and MSG.....I know it's hard but try to stay positive. We're all cheering you on!

Sammy....still thinking of you!

Feeling kinda bloated and it's only day 2. Been drinking a lot of water as I hear it helps.....or does it :wacko:. Gosh, the days have been dragging since Saturday though :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

i know. this protocol is definitely short :haha::haha::haha: cant believe i could be PUPO in a week aarrrrggghhhhhhhhhhh so scary seems as ive only done 10 days of jabs feels like im missing something. 

well just had another phone call and they might want me to have ec on thursday they are worried i am going to over stimulate. a consultant is looking at my file tomorrow and they will ring me to let me know what happening


----------



## wrightywales

which means i could be pupo by saturday OMG


----------



## maxxiandniko

Yay Wrighty! PUPO by Saturday!

Springflower and Mysilly - Do not feel about about sounding negative on this thread. This is exactly where you should be when you want to stress/be negative about this whole thing. Wait'll I get there. I'll be saying things like "I wasted my money" and on and on....


----------



## Britt11

wrightywales said:


> which means i could be pupo by saturday OMG

soo jealous....if all goes well I should be PUPO by Dec 6th! :rofl:
sad but true!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> I can't keep up with everyone either!
> 
> Sammy - big :hugs:. Keep us posted.
> 
> Isi - congrats on starting the injections and sorry they hurt!
> 
> Looknomore - Congrats! I hope Saturday hurries up and gets here!
> 
> *Megg - I'll be doing the same thing as you next week wwhen AF comes. Did you get your tentative schedule today?*
> 
> Mercy - did AF get here yet?
> 
> Yomo - good luck today!
> 
> Wrighty - how are you?
> 
> Springflower - where are you?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> I've got nothing to report. AF should get here sometime next week. Then I can start on my birth control.

Ooh! Next week! Yay! Uhm... I sort of got my schedule. She said that I can't get my personalized calendar until some blood work is done... I didn't realize the schedules were personalized! So, I do still have to wait a little while for exact dates. But, she said that she could tell me that I would need to be available for 10-14 days starting Nov 8. :shrug:



wrightywales said:


> which means i could be pupo by saturday OMG

OMG! :yipee:


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls just popped on quickly while hubby is out, he wont let me off the sofa lol. Just to let you know ET went great. I have 2 blastos onboard and I'm officially in my 2ww yay!!!! Can't believe it lol I said it again I'm gonna have to come up with something else to say lol x

Love to you all. x


----------



## mercyme

Yay, Doodar!!! So excited for you. Are you the third PUPO here?
How do you feel? Are you on bedrest for 1 or 2 days?

Hoping to be there, eventually. . . 
Still waiting on AF. So late. So stressed.


----------



## wrightywales

Britt11 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> which means i could be pupo by saturday OMG
> 
> soo jealous....if all goes well I should be PUPO by Dec 6th! :rofl:
> sad but true!Click to expand...

yeah but what a great christmas presant that will be


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Hey girls just popped on quickly while hubby is out, he wont let me off the sofa lol. Just to let you know ET went great. I have 2 blastos onboard and I'm officially in my 2ww yay!!!! Can't believe it lol I said it again I'm gonna have to come up with something else to say lol x
> 
> Love to you all. x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being PUPO hun you keep them feet up for a few day at least let hubby spoil you hehehehe xx


----------



## wrightywales

mercyme said:


> Yay, Doodar!!! So excited for you. Are you the third PUPO here?
> How do you feel? Are you on bedrest for 1 or 2 days?
> 
> Hoping to be there, eventually. . .
> Still waiting on AF. So late. So stressed.

awwww hun really do hope she arrives soon so you can get started xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - It totally figures doesn't it? I have an idea. You should convince yourself that you're pregnant by reading into every single sign and symptom of pregnancy that you've convinced yourself you have and then go buy the most expensive pregnancy test there is, use it and by the time you're finished peeing AF will appear! Works for me every month!

Megg - We're on a very similar schedule! My ET is estimated to be around the 15th of November.

Congrats Doodar!


----------



## MrsF

Hello ladies x x x apologies for not being in sooner - has been a crazy few days! And it's been crazy too here by the looks of things, i'm sure i left on page 50!!!

Ok, so bear with me:

Sammy - so so sorry sweetheart to hear you're having just a shit of a time (an understatement, i'm sure bud x x) i do hope you're being kind to yourself, much love :hugs: :hugs:

Wrighty - you have a gazillion eggies ripening nicely in there bud!!!! :happydance: that's faberlus news :happydance: we'll be PUPO together ;)

Looknomore - you're sounding quite full up too :happydance: not long til EC now, then you'll be PUPO :happydance:

Maxi & Megg - am hoping your AF comes soon too, bet you're both itching to get started!!! x x 

Springflower - 2ww's suck, hang on in there cheruboo, you're so nearly there now :) x x

Doodar - How has ET gone today? :happydance: for PUPO :) x x x 

MSG - congrats on being PUPO too :happydance: x x

MissMonty - how you feeling? are you starting stimms tomorrow? x x 

Britt - aarrgghhhhh, i;ve lost my place on the thread just as i was coming to you!!! How goes it bud? Where are you in the cycle of stuff?? x x x

Isi - how's the jabbing going hun? x x x

eeeek, i know i've missed some of you :( really sorry, but this thread and all of you ladies are in my thoughts every day x x x x x


----------



## MrsF

AFM: day 12 scan today and my lining is 7.9mm.....bloody typical - they want it to be 8mm on the dot :dohh: so, they've upped my oestrogen to 8mgs a day (from 6mgs), and i have to go back weds for another scan to check it's made it. I'm not particularly worried as i'm so so close to the 8mm mark. It's more of an inconvenience having to get more time off work short notice, do the round trip and back to work again...

so, I wont know my transfer day until weds pm. We did agree though that on transfer day, they will thaw the first blasto and if it's 70% or more quality, they'll transfer that one. If it's less, they will defrost the 2nd one. If that's 70%+, then they'll transfer that one instead. If they both end up being less than 70%, i'll have the best one of the two, and keep everything crossed. I didn't realise that they "graded" them post thaw. Is the 70% thing universal? or could that just be my clinic? [-o&lt; that they are both 70%+ so i can get me 2 wee bubbas (but not at the same time cos the nhs wont let me...)

i have acupuncture booked in for weds night, which i really cant wait for, my other 2 have been cancelled due to the lady being poorly :( very selfishly i hope she's ok now....

much love ladies, and keep the PMA up, the Jabs up, and most importantly, the feet up ;)

x x x x


----------



## MrsF

i'm like a bus today...nothing for days, then 3 posts at once.... ;)

now, ladies, pineapple. :shrug: 

today i bought a small forest's worth of nuts and omega 3 seed mix (to help increase selenium and reduce the cortisol triggered by stress). I've made brown lentil and veg soup for my lunches this week, and i have ten ton of fruit (excuse me while i polish my halo... ;))

i have a lovely juicy pineapple and i whizzed some of it up with apple juice, apples, plums and oranges for a brekkie smoothy, and now i have half a pineapple left. Now, can i eat this between now and transfer?? Some posts say no, as it will make my womb contract and i need it to chillax and get thicker, some say yes, but not after ET (again cos of contractions), and some say just the core...:shrug:

ooo, a tip i have read and am trying it - hot water bottle on the womb to help increase womb lining, but stop as soon as ET happens. anyone heard similar? I did it for a while after acupuncture as heat is good anyway for my lil incubator.

if you're really lucky, i might post again this eve ;) x x x


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - It totally figures doesn't it? I have an idea. You should convince yourself that you're pregnant by reading into every single sign and symptom of pregnancy that you've convinced yourself you have and then go buy the most expensive pregnancy test there is, use it and by the time you're finished peeing AF will appear! Works for me every month!
> 
> Megg - We're on a very similar schedule! My ET is estimated to be around the 15th of November.
> 
> Congrats Doodar!

LOL, maxxi! I actually tried that -- alas, $13 wasted (2 FRER tests)! I've tried jumping up & down, wearing nice undies without pantyliners, having sex . . . nothing doing. So, I wait. And wait. And wait.

Nice thing happened, though. Was all out of xanax & feeling rather panicky, out of breath, etc. -- then reached in my back pocket, and ... bonus pill! Must've stashed it there a couple weeks ago. Ahhh. Like manna from heaven.

Am very excited to see all the activity on the board, even if I can't keep up. It looks like so many people are on the move, at various stages of IVF this month. Isn't it cool? I'm feeling the momentum...


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - It totally figures doesn't it? I have an idea. You should convince yourself that you're pregnant by reading into every single sign and symptom of pregnancy that you've convinced yourself you have and then go buy the most expensive pregnancy test there is, use it and by the time you're finished peeing AF will appear! Works for me every month!
> 
> Megg - We're on a very similar schedule! My ET is estimated to be around the 15th of November.
> 
> Congrats Doodar!

Fantastic! I could be on the same schedule when all is said and done, actually! Very cool! So, you're starting BC next week then... right? Or did I misunderstand you earlier? I get confused easily! LOL



mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - It totally figures doesn't it? I have an idea. You should convince yourself that you're pregnant by reading into every single sign and symptom of pregnancy that you've convinced yourself you have and then go buy the most expensive pregnancy test there is, use it and by the time you're finished peeing AF will appear! Works for me every month!
> 
> Megg - We're on a very similar schedule! My ET is estimated to be around the 15th of November.
> 
> Congrats Doodar!
> 
> LOL, maxxi! I actually tried that -- alas, $13 wasted (2 FRER tests)! I've tried jumping up & down, wearing nice undies without pantyliners, having sex . . . nothing doing. So, I wait. And wait. And wait.
> 
> Nice thing happened, though. Was all out of xanax & feeling rather panicky, out of breath, etc. -- then reached in my back pocket, and ... bonus pill! Must've stashed it there a couple weeks ago. Ahhh. Like manna from heaven.
> 
> Am very excited to see all the activity on the board, even if I can't keep up. It looks like so many people are on the move, at various stages of IVF this month. Isn't it cool? I'm feeling the momentum...Click to expand...

Oh, Xanax! How many times its saved me and countless others near me! LOL I'm down to 1! :(


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> i'm like a bus today...nothing for days, then 3 posts at once.... ;)
> 
> now, ladies, pineapple. :shrug:
> 
> today i bought a small forest's worth of nuts and omega 3 seed mix (to help increase selenium and reduce the cortisol triggered by stress). I've made brown lentil and veg soup for my lunches this week, and i have ten ton of fruit (excuse me while i polish my halo... ;))
> 
> i have a lovely juicy pineapple and i whizzed some of it up with apple juice, apples, plums and oranges for a brekkie smoothy, and now i have half a pineapple left. Now, can i eat this between now and transfer?? Some posts say no, as it will make my womb contract and i need it to chillax and get thicker, some say yes, but not after ET (again cos of contractions), and some say just the core...:shrug:
> 
> ooo, a tip i have read and am trying it - hot water bottle on the womb to help increase womb lining, but stop as soon as ET happens. anyone heard similar? I did it for a while after acupuncture as heat is good anyway for my lil incubator.
> 
> if you're really lucky, i might post again this eve ;) x x x


Oooh, you're so healthy!! Yay for you. 
Do you know if there's anything that's actually bad for implantation or any other early stage of this stuff? Like, is chamomille tea okay?


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies - wow so much going on, I'm not great at checking in everyday but I have been thinking of you all :flower:

Sammy - sending you lots of :hugs: I hope you're ok :flower:

Wrighty - wow sounds like you've got lots of lovely eggies growing , not long now till EC :happydance:

MrsF - I'm sure you'll get that extra mm by Wednesday :hugs: I've read about pineapple too, I'm gonna aviod it after ET just incase.

Doodar - YAY you're PUPO :happydance:

Mercyme - hope AF shows soon, AF was about 5 days late for me whilst I was downregging - are you down regging at the moment?

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww, those waiting for EC and everyone waiting to start treatment.

I had my down regging scan today and all looking good, they called me this afternoon and told me to start stimming tonight! So I've had my first stimming jab this evening :happydance: can't believe how quick the past couple of weeks has gone, if all going well I'm guessing I might have EC this time in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - You read right. AF will get here sometime next week and then I'll start the birth control for three weeks. I really hope it clears up my skin!

MrsF - that smoothie sounds yummy! I'll have it!

For anyone running out of Xanax - ever try diphenhydramine aka Benadryl? That sometimes helps people relax and it's safe in pregnancy and since some of you are in the PUPO stage maybe that's an option

Sammy - you ok?


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I don't know how I'm ever going to get anywhere since the clinic keeps saying they've called in my Provera but the pharmacy knows nothing of it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Well, I don't know how I'm ever going to get anywhere since the clinic keeps saying they've called in my Provera but the pharmacy knows nothing of it!

That's so annoying!


----------



## Britt11

*Am very excited to see all the activity on the board, even if I can't keep up. It looks like so many people are on the move, at various stages of IVF this month. Isn't it cool? I'm feeling the momentum...[/QUOTE]*

I couldnt agree more, I love the excitement and postivity on this board :hugs:
*
Britt - aarrgghhhhh, i;ve lost my place on the thread just as i was coming to you!!! How goes it bud? Where are you in the cycle of stuff?? x x x*

ahh thanks MrsF, okay just enjoying seeing everyone going through their stuff, I start BCP after this cycle so I will be one of the lasts- ET is scheduled for either Dec 3rd or 6th, so I will know before Christmas.
wishing everyone loads of luck :dust:


----------



## Tory123

So much happening on this thread. Thinking of you Sammy hope your ok x

I start down reg on 17th Oct whilst I'm on holiday in Spain.

Loads of luck to everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how I'm ever going to get anywhere since the clinic keeps saying they've called in my Provera but the pharmacy knows nothing of it!
> 
> That's so annoying!Click to expand...

It is annoying... but I'm sorted! Started my 7 day prescription of Provera just now! 1 down, 6 to go, then CD1, then BCP!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how I'm ever going to get anywhere since the clinic keeps saying they've called in my Provera but the pharmacy knows nothing of it!
> 
> That's so annoying!Click to expand...
> 
> It is annoying... but I'm sorted! Started my 7 day prescription of Provera just now! 1 down, 6 to go, then CD1, then BCP!Click to expand...


Go Megg go!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## looknomore

Hey ppl- Stimming continues for me but I got a horrible stomach upset yesterday. I kept throwing up and ultimately had to take a pill to stop the vomiting. This is scaring me a bit cos I get very bad vomiting attacks where it jys does not stop and the last time it happened to me was after my Lap as a reaction to GA. I am wondering if the GA administered for EC will be as strong and what side effects I can expect.

Springflower- I understand u getting negative in 2 ww. It always happens to me. The problem is that in the first half of the treatment there r so many things hapenning all together. It keeps u busy. But in 2ww there is nothing to do. Its like an exam. You stress before an exam and feel relieved when it gets over. But the stress starts when the exam result is around the corner. All these treatments are so tough mentally:sad2:

Wrighty- As I see this is ur second IVF. Was ur first a short protocol too. I am extremely surprised at the response u n I have got on a short protocol. I am wondering how a long protocol helps? If its the no. of follicles then I dont think I would have wanted more follies than 20. Is there some co-relation with the eggs collected?

Mrs F- I am also on oestrogen supplements. You lining looks pretty good. Mine is at 7mm at 9 day of stimming. What should be the ideal lining thickness at the time of ET? Will u continue the oestrogen through the cycle after ET also? These pills make me very drowsy and feel a bit lightheaded. Had a big prob with them in my last cycle which was an IUI. I am hoping the doc stops it after the ET

Doodar- What has the doc told you to do after ET? Does one have to be on bedrest os something? Was just wondering what are the things to avoid post transfer

Is anyone on baby asprin? My doc put me on baby asprin from 1st day of stimming. It gives me bad clots at the injection site though :wacko:

Having my morning coffee right now. Am dreading EC. Dunno how many eggs will come out of these follicles. Am also stressing if I am over stimulating. Dunno if 20 follies on short protocol are too many follies. Oh well!!!! :juggle:


----------



## looknomore

Interesting article in the paper today- "New Test to help IVF hit bullseye"
Method to pick best embryo for Implant, cut multiple pregnancies


----------



## Megg33k

looknomore - I'm on baby aspirin. But, on to more pressing matters... nausea and vomiting can be symptoms of OHSS. My specialist said that if I experienced either of them to go directly to emergency, tell them what medication I was taking and that I was under his supervision, and not to allow them to touch me unless he was there or they had just spoken to him on his cell phone. Please, take this seriously... OHSS can be very dangerous.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

just a quick one for me as i have to go to liverpool to pick up my HCG injection for tonight. so they phoned me this morning and they think i am going to overstimulate so ec booked for 9am on thursady. no more stims and just done my last cetrotide so only 1 more jab to go.

looknomore - my last cycle was long protocol so im so surprised at whats going on with this cycle. i stimmed for 12 day on long and only 10 on this one and the docs are worried

hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with your EC, wrighty!


----------



## Doodar

Wow this thread is such a hive of activity it's hard to keep up but i'll try my best.

Looknomore I think 20 follies is fine for the short protocol, think I had slightly more and got 15 eggs so don't worry. Not every follicle will contain an egg so the more follies the more eggs. Good luck for EC hun. You'll be pupo before you know it. Agree with the whole hurdle thing. Every stage brings a new stress. Good Job we are strong women. Imagine the blokes going through this lol. My clinic just advised me to bed rest for one day and then brisk walks for the next day and rest of the week but nothing too strenuous, still taking it easy.

Spring flower, understand the negative feelings hun so don't worry about posting I'm sure every woman on here understands those feelings. :hugs:

Mysillygirls :hugs: sending pma vibes hun.x

Wrighty wow those follies are luuuuuurking good hunny. Good luck with hcg tonight and Ec thurs. You'll be pupo before you know it. It's so exciting :happydance:.

isi :hugs: hope the bloating settles hun. I wasn't convinced about the water either.

Mercy hope AF shows soon hun so you can get started. Clinic just said one day bed rest and then take it easy until you do pregnancy test. Eat as though are pregnant and avoid the foods that you need to when your pregnant. Oh and NO SEX until you test. I said until you test is that it, I say no sex until 12 weeks. The nurse laughed and hubby's face was a picture, but I was being deadly serious lol love it :happydance:. he even questioned if he heard right after we got home lol

maxxi and sammy :hugs: to you both.

Megg how you doing hun? glad you got script sorted and your on your way that CD1. Will be here for you every step of the way hunny :hugs:

Mrs F I'm sure those little embies are fighters hun. Good Luck. :hugs:. My clinic advised me to use a hot water bottle after EC think it was more for cramping but I have heard heat can increase the lining.

Missmonty yay for first jab. The journey has begun :hugs:

Britt :hugs:.

Hope thats everyone sorry if I missed anyone and :hugs: if I did.

AFM nothing to report really. Still taking it easy. No cramping nothing, don't really feel any different today than any other day. Other than these horrible little progeterone pessaries are making me constipated grrrrr!!!


----------



## yomo

I turn away for one moment and I have 15 pages to catch up on ha ha 

Springflower,Sillygirls PMA!!!!

Isi, How are you on the DR drug? 

Wrightwales Good luck for EC 

For those that are waiting to start good luck 

For those that are PUPO thinking of you!

And Sammy, I hope you are ok hun thinking of you xx

Well had EC yesterday, was ok still feeling a little crampy but it wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be.

I had a call from the clinic..... we had 8 eggs 5 have made it xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wrighty, I do hope you don't overstimulate hun. Good luck with EC on Thursday :hugs:. You're almost there. This time next week, you'll be PUPO :happydance:

Looknomore....20 is a great number! I also wish overstimulation far far away from you hun. Good luck with EC and ET!

Lyndsey, 5 fertilised eggs is awesome. When do you reckon you'll have ET? Praying you have a fantastic embie to transfer and other great ones to freeze :hugs:

Sammy....still thinking of you :hugs:

Doodar, congrats on being PUPO. I know this is the nerve wracking part, but just try to take it easy. Your story has been so inspiring so far, it just has to end well.

Megg, Britt, Maxi, Dilly, Mrs F, MSG....anyone I might have missed.....sending you lots of hugs in your various stages in this journey of ours.

Last night's injection wasn't as bad as the previous one, and the bloating has subsided today. But my hormones are still over the place. Was incredbly sad this morning....for no tangible reason. Feeling better now anyways.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am kinda likin' my new MSG nickname :) heehee

I am on baby aspirin btw. MMMM...i forgot how good those taste. Back when I was a little kid (before people knew about the dangers of Reyes syndrome), my grandpa gave me baby aspirin for every minor ailment. LOL

They had me start it the day of EC. Also, anyone else using Vivelle patches? so, I have projesterone injections in the evening and Vivelle estradiol patches to be switched every other day...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lyndsey, congrats on the EC!!


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, so nice to read everyone's updates :hugs:
Its very cool to go through this journey with everyone.

I have a question for those of you who have done IVF before or have already transferred, did you gain any weight? I have heard that you almost instantaneously gain 10 pounds from all the meds?
I guess if you end up preggs it doesnt matter but if not hopefully its lost just as quickly.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I started my Provera last night.. but my chart suddenly looks like I"m just now 2dpo. If I did IUI and didn't ovulate until 2 days ago.. There aren't words to describe my anger over that idea.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> hello ladies, so nice to read everyone's updates :hugs:
> Its very cool to go through this journey with everyone.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have done IVF before or have already transferred, did you gain any weight? I have heard that you almost instantaneously gain 10 pounds from all the meds?
> I guess if you end up preggs it doesnt matter but if not hopefully its lost just as quickly.
> 
> :hugs:


OMG say it isn't so Britt!!!!!! I hope someone answers your question quickly. Yuck!!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - I looked it up - rapid 10 lb weight gain with OHSS and so if that's what's happening you have bigger problems than weight gain at that point.

Looknomore - how are you feeling?

Sammy - are you ok?

Megg - don't they monitor you for ovulation or tell you to take tests? Or use that annoying cbfm?

MSG and Springflower - You guys feeling ok?

Isi - I'm sure you're hormonal. Big :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!

Yomo - congrats!

Mercy - anything yet?


----------



## Megg33k

Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.


----------



## MrsF

bloody weight gain :growlmad: i have done, but i don't have any scales so don't know how much. I can feel it under my chin, my boobs are bigger than normal, an i'm getting a pot belly. But, will be worth it....

looknomore - i can't remember how thick it needs to be for ET, i'll ask in the morning and report back :)

mercy - i have no bloody clue on what to eat / what not to eat!!!! :wacko: i sent my self doolally yesterday looking at the pineapple stuff, lol!!! i'm just gonna go for the healthy bits, and reject pineapple, ooo, and i 've heard banana too. Mind you ladies, women have been eating all kinds of crap for years and getting pregnant....i used to work with heroin and crack users who were pregnant.......maybe there's something in that ...;) only joking mods.....

britt - thankyou for the update mate :blush: this thread is the hive of activity and i'm pretty crap at the mo .....

wrighty - good news that EC's so on the horizon now - bummer about the possible OHSS, but hoorah for your clinic for staying on top of it :)

to all you other mummies-to-be, hello :flower: and hope you're well x x x

AFM: burst into tears this morning in front of my manager - for absolutely no reason, no warning, just a complete hormonal tidal wave :blush: ho hum....in keeping with yesterday's marvellous angelic eating, today i have had nuts and fruit for brekkie (and i didn't even feel hungry til elevenses!), another handful of nuts, then an apple. Lunch was my brown lentil soup, and another apple. My tea is a jacket spud, with tuna, sweetcorn and celery all mushed up in horseradish sauce (i'm thinking the heat may increase bllod flow to help lining)

and this evening i shall be mostly warming my womb with a hottie, and having a blissful mega early night :) i'm so very square, it kills me :)

much love, am hoping to report back the morrow with an 8mm womb lining and a transfer date :happydance::thumbup:

pma :baby: pma :baby: pma


----------



## looknomore

MnK- I am feeling better. I just feel very tired all the time. Must be the injections.

I have to start the antibiotics again tomm which will continue through the EC. I am a bit worried about the no. of follicles which will be the right size for collection. Next scan tomm- I guess i will find out soon enough


----------



## Springflower

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, so nice to read everyone's updates :hugs:
> Its very cool to go through this journey with everyone.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have done IVF before or have already transferred, did you gain any weight? I have heard that you almost instantaneously gain 10 pounds from all the meds?
> I guess if you end up preggs it doesnt matter but if not hopefully its lost just as quickly.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> OMG say it isn't so Britt!!!!!! I hope someone answers your question quickly. Yuck!!!!!Click to expand...


In my 1st attempt I managed to gain 5 pounds which I still haven't lost. This time though I haven't gained anything:shrug: I must have eaten my way through the 1st attempt:haha:


----------



## Springflower

Hey ladies:flower:

How's everyone doing? It's sounding a bit hormonal in here today:haha: I found the DR bit the worse for that, for some reason when I started stimms I started to feel better.

Yomo - I've read that you are worried about fertilsation. Please don't be. Everything sounds great me. I think you may get to blasts as hopefully you will have 5 goodies, but if not don't worry 3 days is the norm!

Wrighty - Ohh trigger tonight! It's all moving now!!

Lookno more - Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Maxxi - How you doing? Has Af showed? I'm loosing track!

Isi - Good luck with the DR!

MSG - How you doing? Is your PMA any better? I'm feeling 100% normal - grr!!

Mrs F - I know what you need about being square! My god I'm soo boring now!!

Sammy - Hope you are ok mate:hugs:

Hope I haven't missed anyone out! Keep going girlies you're all doing great!!

AFM - I'm ok I went back to work today and it's done me the world of good. I'm not feeling hopeful but it's taken my mind of things and given me something to else to focus on. So all is good!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Springflower said:


> Hey ladies:flower:
> 
> How's everyone doing? It's sounding a bit hormonal in here today:haha: I found the DR bit the worse for that, for some reason when I started stimms I started to feel better.
> 
> Yomo - I've read that you are worried about fertilsation. Please don't be. Everything sounds great me. I think you may get to blasts as hopefully you will have 5 goodies, but if not don't worry 3 days is the norm!
> 
> Wrighty - Ohh trigger tonight! It's all moving now!!
> 
> Lookno more - Good luck for your scan tomorrow
> 
> Maxxi - How you doing? Has Af showed? I'm loosing track!
> 
> Isi - Good luck with the DR!
> 
> MSG - How you doing? Is your PMA any better? I'm feeling 100% normal - grr!!
> 
> Mrs F - I know what you need about being square! My god I'm soo boring now!!
> 
> Sammy - Hope you are ok mate:hugs:
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone out! Keep going girlies you're all doing great!!
> 
> AFM - I'm ok I went back to work today and it's done me the world of good. I'm not feeling hopeful but it's taken my mind of things and given me something to else to focus on. So all is good!

I'm cd 20 so she should get here next week. I'll feel hopeful for you :flower:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Spring! I am feeling ok but still not optimistic. It isn't a depressed thing...just thinking of the next options if this didn't work. I am tired of shots. UGH. Fortunately (or unfortunately) I have to go to North Carolina on Thursday for work and have several huge presentations to make so I am keeping myself quite occupied. :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.

That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?


----------



## maxxiandniko

By the way I came home today to flowers and cupcakes from my husband. Cupcakes - just what I need after all this discussion about weight gain :dohh:!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.
> 
> That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?Click to expand...

I'm not aware that we're doing ICSI. But, I don't know when they'd tell me that. Isn't ICSI more for sperm issues? I don't know much about all of this.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.
> 
> That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not aware that we're doing ICSI. But, I don't know when they'd tell me that. Isn't ICSI more for sperm issues? I don't know much about all of this.Click to expand...

It is. My husband's sperm count was a tiny bit low so they decided to tack on this procedure. I thought IUI could be for sperm issues too.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Flowers and cupcakes??!!! I WANT FLOWERS AND CUPCAKES!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.
> 
> That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not aware that we're doing ICSI. But, I don't know when they'd tell me that. Isn't ICSI more for sperm issues? I don't know much about all of this.Click to expand...
> 
> It is. My husband's sperm count was a tiny bit low so they decided to tack on this procedure. I thought IUI could be for sperm issues too.Click to expand...

It totally can. We had 11.5million motile sperm post-wash with the IUI... So, I don't know if that counts as a problem or not. I'm guessing they decide which is best?


----------



## maxxiandniko

MySillyGirls said:


> Flowers and cupcakes??!!! I WANT FLOWERS AND CUPCAKES!!! :)


I would totally send you the cupcakes but I ate them!!!:dohh:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.
> 
> That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not aware that we're doing ICSI. But, I don't know when they'd tell me that. Isn't ICSI more for sperm issues? I don't know much about all of this.Click to expand...
> 
> It is. My husband's sperm count was a tiny bit low so they decided to tack on this procedure. I thought IUI could be for sperm issues too.Click to expand...
> 
> It totally can. We had 11.5million motile sperm post-wash with the IUI... So, I don't know if that counts as a problem or not. I'm guessing they decide which is best?Click to expand...

20 mil was the norm for my husband and he had 18 mil so they're going to do ICSI Of course according my husband still thinks that the doctor's making a big deal about nothing and has yet to make the appt with the urologist that my fertility specialist is recommending. Men. They're ridiculous sometimes - well, most of the time.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I used a trigger shot... So, OPKs were useless. Of course they went positive! No monitoring after the IUI. Just 1 u/s on the 9th showing 6 follies between 13-14mm. I stimmed that night and the next. I triggered about 29 hours later (midnight on the night of the 11th/morning of the 12th) and IUI on 13th. Betas on Sept 27 were <1. That's all I know.
> 
> That's frustrating. At least you've been mentally preparing for ivf so you weren't hanging all your hopes on IUI. Are you doing ICSI with the ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not aware that we're doing ICSI. But, I don't know when they'd tell me that. Isn't ICSI more for sperm issues? I don't know much about all of this.Click to expand...
> 
> It is. My husband's sperm count was a tiny bit low so they decided to tack on this procedure. I thought IUI could be for sperm issues too.Click to expand...
> 
> It totally can. We had 11.5million motile sperm post-wash with the IUI... So, I don't know if that counts as a problem or not. I'm guessing they decide which is best?Click to expand...
> 
> 20 mil was the norm for my husband and he had 18 mil so they're going to do ICSI Of course according my husband still thinks that the doctor's making a big deal about nothing and has yet to make the appt with the urologist that my fertility specialist is recommending. Men. They're ridiculous sometimes - well, most of the time.Click to expand...

Hmm... Maybe we will end up doing ICSI. I don't know! I'm up for either! I mean, my insurance is footing the bill regardless! LOL I'll ask when I go in to talk to them which they suggest!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies.....hope everyone is well.

Flowers and cupcakes!!! That sounds divine, Maxxi!

How did the trigger shot go, Wrighty? Tomorrow is the day :happydance:

Sammy.....:flower:

Looknomore, Mercyme, MSG, Springflower, Megg, Britt, Mrs F.....oh dear, hope I'm not forgetting anyone.....sending lots of hugs this beautiful Wednesday morning.

I'm pleased to report that my shot last night was practically painless.....and I'm not an emotional wreck this morning :happydance:. I'm trying to ensure I don't put on any extra weight by excercing more, drinking lots of water....and cutting out more of the unhealthy stuff I love. So fingers crossed those extra 5 or whatever pounds don't come this way :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all good. :hugs:

I am starting to worry a little and the negativity is back. I'm worrying because I don't feel any different. I'm not sure how I was expecting to feel but I wasn't expecting to feel normal and I feel decidedly normal. I'm worrying that feeling normal is not normal if that makes any sense at all. I have no cramping, nothing. :wacko:

Love and :dust: to you all.


----------



## Megg33k

I think its a bit too soon to worry yet, Vickie! :hugs: Hold tight!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all good. :hugs:
> 
> I am starting to worry a little and the negativity is back. I'm worrying because I don't feel any different. I'm not sure how I was expecting to feel but I wasn't expecting to feel normal and I feel decidedly normal. I'm worrying that feeling normal is not normal if that makes any sense at all. I have no cramping, nothing. :wacko:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all.

Don't worry! I don't feel any different either other than slightly crampy but i think that is still left over from EC...i have been crampy since the day i had that.. LOL...BUT I didn't feel any different when I was pg with my oldest daughter. So, I don't think that makes a differences. Babe, we'll know very soon! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Hoping for the best for you, Doodar & MySillyGirls! :hugs:

The :witch: has landed. THANK GOD!!!! I've never been so elated to have a period in my entire life. Ever. Oh, thank the sweet Lord. It all begins tomorrow .... Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome, mercyme! :thumbup: I'll be happy when mine shows too! Can you send her my way when you're done with her?


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> Awesome, mercyme! :thumbup: I'll be happy when mine shows too! Can you send her my way when you're done with her?

Hee! Yes, she's all yours now :winkwink:
OMG, I thought she'd never show. I have one of the most clockwork menstrual cycles. I've been late maybe 5 times in 23 years. Started to think this was a really bad sign for the success of IVF... but can't dwell on that now. Onward ho!


----------



## MrsF

yay mercy :thumbup: who'd have thought we'd be celebrating her flipping arrival!!!! x x x

doodar - it's so hard ain't it hun x x x x i'm sorry you're feeling negative, i know i can't say much to change your mind, so i've got a big :hugs: for you instead x x x hang on in there mate x x x 

wrighty - hows the EC gone - i need full report please!!!

damn...now i need cupcakes...... ;)

well, scan this morning showed my lining is still 7.9 mm :growlmad: but the doc is happy that it's fit and healthy. So, my blasto will be joining me on board on Tuesday :) :) :) i'm taking a few days off after for some hardcore R&R (and cupcakes....) can't wait! This will be the second wedding anniversary (out of 3) i won't be able to have a drinky on cos of IVF, but i don't mind at all :) :) :)

gotta fly ladies, having acupuncture shortly, will more than likely be lurkin laters x x x x x much love x x x


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Awesome, mercyme! :thumbup: I'll be happy when mine shows too! Can you send her my way when you're done with her?
> 
> Hee! Yes, she's all yours now :winkwink:
> OMG, I thought she'd never show. I have one of the most clockwork menstrual cycles. I've been late maybe 5 times in 23 years. Started to think this was a really bad sign for the success of IVF... but can't dwell on that now. Onward ho!Click to expand...

I have at least a week to wait till... Maybe 9-10 days! *sigh*


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - congrats!

Megg - I'm right there with you. AF should be here this time next week. But even if she comes I'm going to be on the birth control for 3 weeks so it's really a hurry up and wait thing.

Mrs F - you'll be PUPO before you know it! Believe me if I could have gotten rid of those cupcakes I would have!

Isi - I'm glad you'll doing better with the bloat and hormones. You'll be PUPO before you know it too!

Doodar - I'll be even more negative than you just watch. But MSG is right. With my first pg (even though I lost it) I felt nothing and every other month that I wasn't pg I felt everything. Even now I'm trying not to read into the metallic taste in my mouth. Lots of :hugs:

Sammy - hope you're ok


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Megg - I'm right there with you. AF should be here this time next week. But even if she comes I'm going to be on the birth control for 3 weeks so it's really a hurry up and wait thing.
> 
> Mrs F - you'll be PUPO before you know it! Believe me if I could have gotten rid of those cupcakes I would have!
> 
> Isi - I'm glad you'll doing better with the bloat and hormones. You'll be PUPO before you know it too!
> 
> Doodar - I'll be even more negative than you just watch. But MSG is right. With my first pg (even though I lost it) I felt nothing and every other month that I wasn't pg I felt everything. Even now I'm trying not to read into the metallic taste in my mouth. Lots of :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - hope you're ok

Precisely that, Maxxi! But, I'd like to at least get to THAT point, ya know? Even starting the birth control (which I hate) seems like I'm doing SOMETHING rather than the current NOTHING!


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower - I think its normal to go through the pos/neg phase... i did the same. Try and stay positive and fingers crossed for you!

Wrighty - Good luck for EC tomorrow hun!!! Nice and early thank god!!!

Doodar - Hows our PUPO lady? Any idea when you are testing?

Yomo - Thanks for the well wishes and well done on getting through the EC - 8 eggs is great!

ICI - Thanks hun, i'm ok'ish. Im pleased the bloating has subsided a little... I had it badly with the 1st IVF but only a little bit with the second.

MSG - How you feeling? 

Britt11 - I pus some weight on for sure, probably about 6lbs but im not exactly sure as I was quite bloated 

Megg33K - Hope your ok and AF arrives really soon for you!

Maxxi - Well last night was another bad night but we have to try and get through this somehow. How are you?

Mrs F - That jacket spud sounded lurrrrvly!!!! Not long till EC now!

Look no more - How did the scan go today? Well i hope!

Mercyme - AF AT LAST!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!! :happydance:

AFM - Well yesterday was a bad day for lots of reasons but the worst bit was when a colleague who is about 3 years younger than me came into the office. She started to talk in Dutch i didnt understand but then there were lots of cheers and hugs (yeah you know whats coming right) and then some chat and then she came over to me, knelt down and said "I have to tell you soemthing..." I KNEW what she was going to say, it was either she was engaged or pregnant... then she said "I'm expecting" and i thought SO FUCKING WHAT? I mean i know she was probably dreading telling me but i dont know why, it was 10 months ago and i'm not pregnant now so its not like I have said we are trying again. I felt like saying "Expecting what? I'm expecting a Ferrari but nobody ever brings me one!" Then laughing. But i didnt and just said "Noooooo its fine, really, ::laugh::, it was ages ago...." Then she said "Well it wasnt really was it?" Oh i just wanted to tell her to f*ck off... I find it so hard when colleagues announce pregnancies in the office. Its easy on here, i genuinely wish people the best and want them to get BFP's but when you see these people everyday and their bumps growing and its a constant reminder of how hard you have tried, in vein, its hard. I really don't care to be honest. She isnt a colleague who works with me and I hardly know her and I dont want her kneeling down in front of me feeling sorry for me in her "i know I now have something that you want but i feel sorry for you anyway" sort of attitude. It was probably her first month of even trying! I'm 3.5 years down the line now. It was really shit.


----------



## looknomore

Doodar- I have had 4 IUIs - In the 3 IUIs that I was not pregnant I had all the symptoms. In the IUI that I did get pregnant, the only symptom I had was sore boobs and nipples.


----------



## looknomore

Sammy- I totally understand what u felt- I dread it whenever I go out for dinners and meet couples after a gap of a few months. "Who's pregnant next?" Its never me:cry:

My scan was okay- 23 follies but some are small. Dont know how many will be mature. But the Largest is 23 mm. Doc has decreased my stimmimg dose. I think tomm will be my last day of stimmimg. I should have about 16-17 follies over 16 mm by EC hopefully. Doc is a bit concerned about my endometrium lining which is not growing as fast and is 8mm today. I have to increase my oestregen pills. Wondering what is a good thickness of endometrium for IVF?


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Springflower - I think its normal to go through the pos/neg phase... i did the same. Try and stay positive and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Wrighty - Good luck for EC tomorrow hun!!! Nice and early thank god!!!
> 
> Doodar - Hows our PUPO lady? Any idea when you are testing?
> 
> Yomo - Thanks for the well wishes and well done on getting through the EC - 8 eggs is great!
> 
> ICI - Thanks hun, i'm ok'ish. Im pleased the bloating has subsided a little... I had it badly with the 1st IVF but only a little bit with the second.
> 
> MSG - How you feeling?
> 
> Britt11 - I pus some weight on for sure, probably about 6lbs but im not exactly sure as I was quite bloated
> 
> Megg33K - Hope your ok and AF arrives really soon for you!
> 
> Maxxi - Well last night was another bad night but we have to try and get through this somehow. How are you?
> 
> Mrs F - That jacket spud sounded lurrrrvly!!!! Not long till EC now!
> 
> Look no more - How did the scan go today? Well i hope!
> 
> Mercyme - AF AT LAST!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Well yesterday was a bad day for lots of reasons but the worst bit was when a colleague who is about 3 years younger than me came into the office. She started to talk in Dutch i didnt understand but then there were lots of cheers and hugs (yeah you know whats coming right) and then some chat and then she came over to me, knelt down and said "I have to tell you soemthing..." I KNEW what she was going to say, it was either she was engaged or pregnant... then she said "I'm expecting" and i thought SO FUCKING WHAT? I mean i know she was probably dreading telling me but i dont know why, it was 10 months ago and i'm not pregnant now so its not like I have said we are trying again. I felt like saying *"Expecting what? I'm expecting a Ferrari but nobody ever brings me one!"* Then laughing. But i didnt and just said "Noooooo its fine, really, ::laugh::, it was ages ago...." Then she said "Well it wasnt really was it?" Oh i just wanted to tell her to f*ck off... I find it so hard when colleagues announce pregnancies in the office. Its easy on here, i genuinely wish people the best and want them to get BFP's but when you see these people everyday and their bumps growing and its a constant reminder of how hard you have tried, in vein, its hard. I really don't care to be honest. She isnt a colleague who works with me and I hardly know her and I dont want her kneeling down in front of me feeling sorry for me in her "i know I now have something that you want but i feel sorry for you anyway" sort of attitude. It was probably her first month of even trying! I'm 3.5 years down the line now. It was really shit.

Oh, people suck! But, I :rofl: so much at that bit! OMG! I wish you had! I SO WISH YOU HAD! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Sammy- I totally understand what u felt- I dread it whenever I go out for dinners and meet couples after a gap of a few months. "Who's pregnant next?" Its never me:cry:
> 
> My scan was okay- 23 follies but some are small. Dont know how many will be mature. But the Largest is 23 mm. Doc has decreased my stimmimg dose. I think tomm will be my last day of stimmimg. I should have about 16-17 follies over 16 mm by EC hopefully. Doc is a bit concerned about my endometrium lining which is not growing as fast and is 8mm today. I have to increase my oestregen pills. Wondering what is a good thickness of endometrium for IVF?

I hated how she felt so sorry for me.... how i bluffed it over and then she said "well its not long really is it?" Christ, why did she has to question me surely she realises it was hard for me. Or maybe she wanted me to be envious and was p'd off that I didnt burst out crying.. she is a bit of a weird 
one to be honest and some people dont like her.

23 follies is a good number. I dont even have that many to stimm :haha: Yeah 23mm is quite big so it would be best to do EC soon i think before you over stimm. My lining was 9mm with my first ET which the doctor described as "nice and thick" and they seemed really pleased about it so if yours is 8mm then you dont have far to go! Anyone else had a lining thicker than that? I think 9mm is usually the norm. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Springflower - I think its normal to go through the pos/neg phase... i did the same. Try and stay positive and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Wrighty - Good luck for EC tomorrow hun!!! Nice and early thank god!!!
> 
> Doodar - Hows our PUPO lady? Any idea when you are testing?
> 
> Yomo - Thanks for the well wishes and well done on getting through the EC - 8 eggs is great!
> 
> ICI - Thanks hun, i'm ok'ish. Im pleased the bloating has subsided a little... I had it badly with the 1st IVF but only a little bit with the second.
> 
> MSG - How you feeling?
> 
> Britt11 - I pus some weight on for sure, probably about 6lbs but im not exactly sure as I was quite bloated
> 
> Megg33K - Hope your ok and AF arrives really soon for you!
> 
> Maxxi - Well last night was another bad night but we have to try and get through this somehow. How are you?
> 
> Mrs F - That jacket spud sounded lurrrrvly!!!! Not long till EC now!
> 
> Look no more - How did the scan go today? Well i hope!
> 
> Mercyme - AF AT LAST!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Well yesterday was a bad day for lots of reasons but the worst bit was when a colleague who is about 3 years younger than me came into the office. She started to talk in Dutch i didnt understand but then there were lots of cheers and hugs (yeah you know whats coming right) and then some chat and then she came over to me, knelt down and said "I have to tell you soemthing..." I KNEW what she was going to say, it was either she was engaged or pregnant... then she said "I'm expecting" and i thought SO FUCKING WHAT? I mean i know she was probably dreading telling me but i dont know why, it was 10 months ago and i'm not pregnant now so its not like I have said we are trying again. I felt like saying *"Expecting what? I'm expecting a Ferrari but nobody ever brings me one!"* Then laughing. But i didnt and just said "Noooooo its fine, really, ::laugh::, it was ages ago...." Then she said "Well it wasnt really was it?" Oh i just wanted to tell her to f*ck off... I find it so hard when colleagues announce pregnancies in the office. Its easy on here, i genuinely wish people the best and want them to get BFP's but when you see these people everyday and their bumps growing and its a constant reminder of how hard you have tried, in vein, its hard. I really don't care to be honest. She isnt a colleague who works with me and I hardly know her and I dont want her kneeling down in front of me feeling sorry for me in her "i know I now have something that you want but i feel sorry for you anyway" sort of attitude. It was probably her first month of even trying! I'm 3.5 years down the line now. It was really shit.
> 
> Oh, people suck! But, I :rofl: so much at that bit! OMG! I wish you had! I SO WISH YOU HAD! :hugs:Click to expand...

She had a right smug look on her face. If i had had more time to think i would have said "SERIOUSLY! Its absolutely FINE... the last thing I need right now is a screaming baby!" Then laughed. I was already in panic mode though trying to think if i could get out the office door without it looking too obvious... :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry i didnt post last night i was only on for 2 mins as i was shattered so had a nice early night.

doodar - i felt normal with both my BFPs until the last couple of days of the 2ww hun so please dont worry and try and relax (i no easier said then done) xx

Max - awww flowers and cupcakes how nice xx

Mercy - thats great news hun good luck with getting started xx

MrsF - hi hun EC not till 9am tomorrow morning but getting very nervous xx

Isi - how everything going with you hun. hope jabs are going ok. trigger shot went really well. didnt squirt it everywhere like i though i would :haha::haha::haha: and i never bruised xx

MSG - how are you feeling hun? xx

Megg - im sure the time will fly by hun xx

Looknomore - how are you? 23 follies is great hun. at my last scan my endometrium lining was 9mm and they seemed happy with that so your not far off. not long now till your EC good luck hun xx

Sammy - thanks hun. sorry youve had a rubbish day in work hun. i sure most of us no how you feel me included. sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way hun xx

Springflower - how is your 2ww going hun? xx

AFM - well im feeling dead nervous for tomorrow only because i was so ill from the sedation last time. i have asked about taking a sickness tablet a couple of hours before but they said i will have to speak to the doctor (i cant drink from 2 hours before so i guessing that will be a NO). my last jab went really well. i will be on as soon as i can tomorrow to update you all


----------



## MrsF

Megg - am hoping this next week flies by for you hun :hugs: it's all about the chuffin waiting isn't it! we should all be awarded sainthoods...

Sammy - nice to hear from you cherub x x x sounds like your day has been pretty cack- i understand what you mean, I love it when our ladies here get bfps, but when it's someone we have to see everyday, it's just different. It sounds like the lady in your office has also developed the patronising-hormone - i tell you what, every person I know who has fallen pregnant since i've been trying, get very patronising during pregnancy....i swear to god, when it's me, I shall keep my gob shut, head down, and just get on with it. If people want my advice, i'll give it, i'll never volunteer it.... :hugs:

wrighty - my bad cherub - i blame the hormones ;) i really thought it was today..:blush: still want the lowdown tomorrow ;)

just had my acupuncture session :sleep: luuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvllllllllyyyyyy :sleep:

my lady can't make it to ET, so we've decided on an indian head massage just before instead, and i'll see her next week for another sesh. Bless her, she has also offered sessions every 6 weeks til birth too :) 

on that note, i've had my dinner, DH can tidy the kitchen, I'm off to get some sleep under my belt before i start on those god awful pessaries tomorrow

much love x x x x x :sleep:


----------



## wrightywales

i will be on as soon as i get home to update MrsF so dont worry. not sure what time that will be but only 14 hour now till EC ARGH!!!! and i hope to sleep through most of that :haha::haha:

im not looking forward to the pessaries either but has to be done good night hun xx


----------



## Springflower

Ohhhh tomorrows a busy day isn't it. I think Yomo is having ET and Wrighty is having EC. Goodluck girlies!!!

Wrighty - They might let you take the tablet, because I wasnt well they let me carry on drinking until about an hour before EC. You never know. I really hope they do though, EC is stressful enough without feeling sick as well!

Sammy - I feel for you my lovely. I hate how my friends now tell me about ppl being pregnant, they always get a guilty look on their faces as they tell me. I hate that they feel uncomfortable. I'm gutted I can't have children the way I should but I'm still ok with other ppl getting pregnant. I understand its how the human race carries on!

Mrs F - When is EC I'm getting confused? It it tomorrow?

Isi - Hope the DR is still going well, cant be long now til you start stimms.

Maxxi - Ohhh I'm jealous, Cupcakes AND Flowers!!!!

Mercy - Yeay on AF arriving!!!

MSG and Doodar - How are my fellow pupo ladies going?

Looknomore - I thought the thickness should be near 9mm, but I might be wrong. You're not far off!

Megg - Hopefully the time will past super quickly!!

AFM - Very strong AF styley pains last night, I woke up twice. Would had loved paracetmol but resisted! Funny twinges have continued all day off and on. No idea what this means it could be as last time with the faithful spotting appearing, guess I just have to wait and see....


----------



## looknomore

Wrighty- I also feel very sick after GA. After my Lap I had to be in the hospital overnighty cos i wudnt stop puking. I had to be given an injection to stop the vomiting. I get gastritis at the drop of a hat and being empty stomach for so long for GA does not help. I am feeling a bit scared.

Mrs F- I was thinking about going for acupuncture too. Do u think its useless to do it if I start after my ET. I was thinking maybe it will stop me from stressing too much.

Sammy- My lining always grows so fast and in all my IUIs it was always at 11 mm at the time of ovulation. I am wondering why it is behaving so badly this time. It grew 1 mm in 3 days. Must be the stimms

Springflower- Cramping is a good sign. A friend of mine was cramping so badly after her ET that she was convinced she was not pregnant. She got a BFP soon after.

I have been feeling quite ill today. Throwing up a lot and feeling super tired. DH keeps joking that maybe I am pregnant which annoys me no end.:growlmad:

the doc however tells me that I am not hyper stimulating.


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I've not posted since I said I'm having IVF sometime in November. Can anyone tell me what the timings are. I'm confused as to when the hospital will start me off. Do I wait for CD1 and then go on the pill for the long protocol or did I read right someone said CD21? I'm trying to work out with my cycles roughly when IVF will start, even though all I know is November :dohh:

I'm sure I'll find out soon enough from the hospital what the procedure is ie. long or short protocol etc, but I would like to try and figure it out myself.

I hope all you lovely ladies all get your :bfp:'s real soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

wrighty - you'll be fine my lovely, you'll be sedated to the eyeballs saying very embarrassing stuff, i'm sure ;) i threatened to knock out the surgeon apparently when i had my eggs removed....:blush: and he heard....:blush:

springflower - I'm on a frozen cycle hun, i had my eggs removed last October and i've had two blastos on ice since - having one of those bubbas transferred next week x x

looknomore - deffo never a waste of time mate, I'm trained in ear acupuncture and even that has positive benefits for a one time user - anything to help reduce the stress i say. There was an article in the daily mail (i think) a while back that looked at acupuncture just before and just after transfer and it raised implantation rates. I'm sure it said that it didn't matter that it hadn't been used routinely on the run up to ET. Hope that helps x x x

Wallie - it was a while ago when i did my fresh cycle, but i'm sure i started down reggin on CD21 - i remember it being a good week before AF was due. I'm not sure if you can work out if you're on long or short hun, i think that depends on so many variables that the FS will look in to. good luck for your nov cycle x x x

and now i'm going to bed .... i got sidetracked.... x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - :hugs: hon. You know what's just as bad though? I told a friend of mine that I had mc'd right after I had my surgery and she never contacted me (I texted her). About a month and a half after the surgery she contacts me to ask me when is a good time to send out wedding thank you's (she met a guy and got married within 5 months). Only after I answered her question did she ask how I was and said that she had wanted to "give me space" (a text wouldn't have invaded my space but whatever) and then she proceeded to tell me that she was pg (got pg on their wedding night of course), described in detail how she found out and what she's been experiencing and then tells me that I'm the first person she's told! Of all people me who had a m/c 1 1/2 months earlier that she never acknowledged. So it goes both ways I guess. Your co-worker could have dispensed with the dramatics though.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hanging in there ladies! Took a hpt, mainly to see if the hcg is out of my system, and it is. Soo...even though I know I shouldn't, my poas addiction will likely kick in full force this weekend. hhahaaaha
I have to fly for work tomorrow. Ick. I am feeling so bloated from the progesterone that I have set aside time this evening to see if any of my dress suits fit me. Good times..


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies!!!

Wallie I wasn't on the long protocol but I'm pretty sure it's CD21 you start. I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies will be able to answer the question though. Good Luck with your cycle hun.

MSG The bloating is horrible. I look six months pregnant already, don't think I will be fitting into my work clothes when I go back either lol things we go through eh!! Have a good flight hun :hugs:

Wrighty tons and tons of luck for today hun. Will be thinking about you. :hugs:

Nothing to report this end lol still feeling normal and just whiling away the long days.

Love and hugs to you all x


----------



## Springflower

Good luck today Wrighty!!:flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you loads of luck, Wrighty :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

I'm out ladies. My spotting has started. Unfortunately I've followed exactly the same path as my 1st attempt. 

I'm so sick of this sh!t:cry:


----------



## mercyme

Oh, Springflower, I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

just a quick one from me as im very sore. well it wasnt the best day ive had. EC went well got 35 eggs but i also have OHSS and transfer wont be happening for at least 3 months :(. if i feel better in a bit i will be bk on but for now gonna try nd get some sleep as ive been up since 5.30 this morning


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, no, Springflower! :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## wrightywales

Springflower said:


> I'm out ladies. My spotting has started. Unfortunately I've followed exactly the same path as my 1st attempt.
> 
> I'm so sick of this sh!t:cry:

so sorry hun to hear your news thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Springflower - would spotting happen so quickly? Or am I confused about how long ago you had the transfer?

Wrighty - feel better. I know that it's frustrating to have to wait 3 more months but thankfully you're ok.


----------



## wrightywales

springflower - how long you got left until test day? maybe it implantation bleed


----------



## wrightywales

maxxiandniko said:


> Springflower - would spotting happen so quickly? Or am I confused about how long ago you had the transfer?
> 
> Wrighty - feel better. I know that it's frustrating to have to wait 3 more months but thankfully you're ok.

thanks hun. i do have an upside to it all as i had no nhs FETs left but because ive over stimmed they are giving my 2 free fets :happydance::happydance: although u wont see me physically doing a happy dance :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great, Wrighty!! But sorry about the OHSS :hugs:. 3 months will be here before you know it!

Springflower, I'm really sorry.....but that said, I've heard a lot of women have spotting before their OTD. It might not be over hun.


----------



## Doodar

Springflower do you think it could be implantation bleed? When did you have transfer?

Wrighty so sorry you got ohss hun, 35 eggs wow!!

I have a question. How many days does it take for the hcg shot to leave your system? Research says 10-14 days but just wondered if anyone has actually tested to see when it leaves your system.


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar - its different for everyone thats why they say 10-14 days. some ladies are able to get rid of it quicker than others but i have heard a lot of ladies say its been out there system by 10 days


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hun. I was determind not to test early, I didn't want it to be is it a faint line is not kind of thing, but it's driving me insane. My OTD is Wed but I'm thinking maybe test Mon what do you think?


----------



## wrightywales

i think monday is a great day to test hun good luck. it is only 2 days early and if you get a test that picks HCG up before missed period im sure you will see them 2 pink lines xx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## wrightywales

hello again ladies

sorry for the me post but need to say it somewhere

i wont be getting any sleep just yet. im sitting here in tears. im so gutted im not going to get my BFP before our 10th wedding anniversary and i dont get to share it with you lovely ladies. im gutted that i dont get my fresh transfer. it so much higher odds then FET in that hospital :( really does feel like its over. having already been through 2 FETS 2 BFPs and then 2 early miscarriges. 

i will still be on as i will now be the thread cheerleader if youll all have me that is. cant wait to see everyones BFPs just wish i was going to join you all

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif to all xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Of course we want you hun. I for one couldn't do without you :hugs:. I feel for you hun I really do. Is there absolutely nothing they can do? why do you have to wait 3 months?


----------



## wrightywales

awwww thanks hun. they said i should be better in a few weeks so im guesing its because of all the drugs ive been on. i know when i had my last fresh cycle i had to wait 3 cycles before i could have fet to let my body get back to normal.

i have a scan booked for thursday to see how swollen my ovaries are but hoping to be ok by then


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Springflower do you think it could be implantation bleed? When did you have transfer?
> 
> Wrighty so sorry you got ohss hun, 35 eggs wow!!
> 
> I have a question. How many days does it take for the hcg shot to leave your system? Research says 10-14 days but just wondered if anyone has actually tested to see when it leaves your system.

What was your dose? What exact medication was it? And, when was it administered? I can figure out when you'll be rid of it! :hugs:



wrightywales said:


> hello again ladies
> 
> sorry for the me post but need to say it somewhere
> 
> i wont be getting any sleep just yet. im sitting here in tears. im so gutted im not going to get my BFP before our 10th wedding anniversary and i dont get to share it with you lovely ladies. im gutted that i dont get my fresh transfer. it so much higher odds then FET in that hospital :( really does feel like its over. having already been through 2 FETS 2 BFPs and then 2 early miscarriges.
> 
> i will still be on as i will now be the thread cheerleader if youll all have me that is. cant wait to see everyones BFPs just wish i was going to join you all
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif to all xxxxx

Oh, honey! :hugs: I can only imagine! Of course we want you! I'm not even starting until Nov, but I'm managed to weasel my way in to this thread anyhow! You ARE a part of it though! In a real way! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Bloody hell.... not good news in here today :cry:

Wrighty - I dont know what to say apart from 35 eggs must be an all time RECORD!!! :happydance: Thats good news for sure but the OHSS is not and im really sorry for that.... god, i was not expecting that for you. Great news about the 2 free FET's but not good news you cant proceed. Your support here has been fantastic and you are MORE than welcome to continue to offer your support for everyone elses journey. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Springflower - I cannot believe this is happening to you :cry: BUT i have heard a fair few women where the same thing happened and they got their BFP. Not every cycle is the same so maybe it is IB!!! Please dont give up hope just yet, I still have faith in this for you and for this cycle and i refuse to believe it hasnt worked yet. When is OTD? :hugs:

MSG - With my first IVF i took progesterone suppositories and tested the trigger out of my system at 4dpt. It was blank! A BFP arrived at 10dpo (7 + 3 day embie) HOWEVER when i took the progesterone injections it never even left my system by the day AF was due. I tested BFP with a CB Digi two days after AF was due but two days after that it was BFN. It was either a chemical or the trigger was still there.... who knows what it was but the line was strong on a FRER as well when i did the CB Digi. I hate that trigger injection its so unpredictable. Hopefully now its out your BFP will follow like mine did the first time round. (praying)

AFM - God i dont know whats happening. AF is due Sunday. I dont know if we will either be together or if i want to go through this again. I cannot stand another BFN. Lets face it i always have a PMA but with only 50% chance of the 1 remaining embie thawing ok and then 10-15% success rate of a BFP from an FET i wonder if its really worth all the agro? I am sick to death of all this. I hate reading failed stories on here because i then worry more about my outcome. I seem to be reacting worse and worse with the IVF as time goes on for some reason. I feel really down now.

It wont stop me rooting for everyone else though and I hope things turn around and we can get some BFP's in here really soon. I really feel for each and everyone of you girls cos i know what you are all going through and the worry and pain and the waiting. Its truly awful having to go through this and i think its so unfair. I know how you all must feel because i am feeling this too... i dont know which way to turn either. :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - :hugs: hon. You know what's just as bad though? I told a friend of mine that I had mc'd right after I had my surgery and she never contacted me (I texted her). About a month and a half after the surgery she contacts me to ask me when is a good time to send out wedding thank you's (she met a guy and got married within 5 months). Only after I answered her question did she ask how I was and said that she had wanted to "give me space" (a text wouldn't have invaded my space but whatever) and then she proceeded to tell me that she was pg (got pg on their wedding night of course), described in detail how she found out and what she's been experiencing and then tells me that I'm the first person she's told! Of all people me who had a m/c 1 1/2 months earlier that she never acknowledged. So it goes both ways I guess. Your co-worker could have dispensed with the dramatics though.

Jesus... how friggin insensitive can you GET??????? I dont know how you handled that. Also getting preg on her wedding night. Some people never realise how lucky they are i dont think.... I would have NEVER done that to a friend who had MC and especially when i knew how hard she was trying. I think i would have witheld the info for at least 3 months so she could come to terms with it! :growlmad:

Its the dramatics that made me so mad.... i congratulated her, said it was fine and i wished her all the best but to then elaborate and tell me "well its not ages ago really is it?" just seemed she wanted me to be jealous and perhaps burst out crying. I wanted to believe me but i sure as hell wasnt going to. I see her every day and thats what will kill me inside. People fussing over her, asking loads of questions, like they did me when i was carrying Shaylee. I just want to run and hide when i see her in the corridor. Another girl is about to go on mat leave and she is lovely, a really nice girl. She works in our UK branch and she was trying to get PG when i had just found out I was pregnant. I was genuinely happy for her cos i knew she had been trying for about 4 months (long for her since she fell at 2 months with her first baby)and everyday i ask how she is and can i see the scan pics and make jokes with her and insist she tells me first when her baby is born so i can email everyone at our office to announce the news for her over here in Holland... she promised she would :happydance: But for some reason seeing someone everyday who i dont particularly like ALL that much rubbing my nose in it... well im gonna hate it! I would have loved to have stole her thunder at that point when she said "im expecting" by saying "ME TOOO!!!!! ha ha ha" but of course i couldnt, cos im not.


----------



## Sammy2009

Doodar said:


> Of course we want you hun. I for one couldn't do without you :hugs:. I feel for you hun I really do. Is there absolutely nothing they can do? why do you have to wait 3 months?

Hi Doodar - How you bearing up hun? :hugs:

Wrighty - Yeah why 3 months??????? Why not next month if you are back to normal?


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> Megg - am hoping this next week flies by for you hun :hugs: it's all about the chuffin waiting isn't it! we should all be awarded sainthoods...
> 
> Sammy - nice to hear from you cherub x x x sounds like your day has been pretty cack- i understand what you mean, I love it when our ladies here get bfps, but when it's someone we have to see everyday, it's just different. It sounds like the lady in your office has also developed the patronising-hormone - i tell you what, every person I know who has fallen pregnant since i've been trying, get very patronising during pregnancy....i swear to god, when it's me, I shall keep my gob shut, head down, and just get on with it. If people want my advice, i'll give it, i'll never volunteer it.... :hugs:
> 
> wrighty - my bad cherub - i blame the hormones ;) i really thought it was today..:blush: still want the lowdown tomorrow ;)
> 
> just had my acupuncture session :sleep: luuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvllllllllyyyyyy :sleep:
> 
> my lady can't make it to ET, so we've decided on an indian head massage just before instead, and i'll see her next week for another sesh. Bless her, she has also offered sessions every 6 weeks til birth too :)
> 
> on that note, i've had my dinner, DH can tidy the kitchen, I'm off to get some sleep under my belt before i start on those god awful pessaries tomorrow
> 
> much love x x x x x :sleep:

Hello hun... i have to reply to a few at a time because my short term memory is that of a goldfish.

How are the pessaries? They are vile arent they? They gave me Cystitis last time really bad.... Then the next IVF i asked for injections and they gave me a false BFP when AF was 2 days late. I think i would prefer the pessaries... less painful in the long run and cannot cause HPT's to read wrong results so hang in there. If i ever do IVF again im NOT opting for the injection...A BFP when your two days late is worse than Cystitis IMO! Hang in there chick :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Springflower do you think it could be implantation bleed? When did you have transfer?
> 
> Wrighty so sorry you got ohss hun, 35 eggs wow!!
> 
> I have a question. How many days does it take for the hcg shot to leave your system? Research says 10-14 days but just wondered if anyone has actually tested to see when it leaves your system.
> 
> What was your dose? What exact medication was it? And, when was it administered? I can figure out when you'll be rid of it! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello again ladies
> 
> sorry for the me post but need to say it somewhere
> 
> i wont be getting any sleep just yet. im sitting here in tears. im so gutted im not going to get my BFP before our 10th wedding anniversary and i dont get to share it with you lovely ladies. im gutted that i dont get my fresh transfer. it so much higher odds then FET in that hospital :( really does feel like its over. having already been through 2 FETS 2 BFPs and then 2 early miscarriges.
> 
> i will still be on as i will now be the thread cheerleader if youll all have me that is. cant wait to see everyones BFPs just wish i was going to join you all
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif to all xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, honey! :hugs: I can only imagine! Of course we want you! I'm not even starting until Nov, but I'm managed to weasel my way in to this thread anyhow! You ARE a part of it though! In a real way! :hugs:Click to expand...

Stay with us Megg - it will November vefore you know it and MAYBE and i mean only maybe i might be doing a fresh cycle with you then if the FET doesnt work. Right now i am ready to shut the door on the whole lot but then ive had a really bad week in so many ways and its not really getting much better. AF is looming and i almost feel suicidal right now... of course i would never do that but i sure as hell feel like it! Im trying to put on a brave face but inside im crying really. Life is pretty shite right now.

Wrighty you are as much a part of this thread as all of us and i hope you will continue with your FET in here too.... REALLY soon! I would be sad to see you go. I am going to stay here even if i have treatment next year! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

To anyone i have missed - please feel free to tell me so and i will apologise profusely.....!!! :haha:

But i do wish everyone all the best of luck and will update the front page in a few days when things are more definite (cos im sorta hoping oN a couple of surprises and turnarounds with certain people in the next couple of days!)

BABYDUST TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

wrightywales said:
 

> awwww thanks hun. they said i should be better in a few weeks so im guesing its because of all the drugs ive been on. i know when i had my last fresh cycle i had to wait 3 cycles before i could have fet to let my body get back to normal.
> 
> i have a scan booked for thursday to see how swollen my ovaries are but hoping to be ok by then

Drink lots of water hunny and get plenty of rest. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Will they transfer sooner if the swelling has gone down?


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Springflower do you think it could be implantation bleed? When did you have transfer?
> 
> Wrighty so sorry you got ohss hun, 35 eggs wow!!
> 
> I have a question. How many days does it take for the hcg shot to leave your system? Research says 10-14 days but just wondered if anyone has actually tested to see when it leaves your system.
> 
> What was your dose? What exact medication was it? And, when was it administered? I can figure out when you'll be rid of it! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello again ladies
> 
> sorry for the me post but need to say it somewhere
> 
> i wont be getting any sleep just yet. im sitting here in tears. im so gutted im not going to get my BFP before our 10th wedding anniversary and i dont get to share it with you lovely ladies. im gutted that i dont get my fresh transfer. it so much higher odds then FET in that hospital :( really does feel like its over. having already been through 2 FETS 2 BFPs and then 2 early miscarriges.
> 
> i will still be on as i will now be the thread cheerleader if youll all have me that is. cant wait to see everyones BFPs just wish i was going to join you all
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif to all xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, honey! :hugs: I can only imagine! Of course we want you! I'm not even starting until Nov, but I'm managed to weasel my way in to this thread anyhow! You ARE a part of it though! In a real way! :hugs:Click to expand...

Megg it was 10,000iu pregnyl hcg I took it on Sunday 26th September. Thanks hunny.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Springflower do you think it could be implantation bleed? When did you have transfer?
> 
> Wrighty so sorry you got ohss hun, 35 eggs wow!!
> 
> I have a question. How many days does it take for the hcg shot to leave your system? Research says 10-14 days but just wondered if anyone has actually tested to see when it leaves your system.
> 
> What was your dose? What exact medication was it? And, when was it administered? I can figure out when you'll be rid of it! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello again ladies
> 
> sorry for the me post but need to say it somewhere
> 
> i wont be getting any sleep just yet. im sitting here in tears. im so gutted im not going to get my BFP before our 10th wedding anniversary and i dont get to share it with you lovely ladies. im gutted that i dont get my fresh transfer. it so much higher odds then FET in that hospital :( really does feel like its over. having already been through 2 FETS 2 BFPs and then 2 early miscarriges.
> 
> i will still be on as i will now be the thread cheerleader if youll all have me that is. cant wait to see everyones BFPs just wish i was going to join you all
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif to all xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, honey! :hugs: I can only imagine! Of course we want you! I'm not even starting until Nov, but I'm managed to weasel my way in to this thread anyhow! You ARE a part of it though! In a real way! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Stay with us Megg - it will November vefore you know it and MAYBE and i mean only maybe i might be doing a fresh cycle with you then if the FET doesnt work. Right now i am ready to shut the door on the whole lot but then ive had a really bad week in so many ways and its not really getting much better. AF is looming and i almost feel suicidal right now... of course i would never do that but i sure as hell feel like it! Im trying to put on a brave face but inside im crying really. Life is pretty shite right now.
> 
> Wrighty you are as much a part of this thread as all of us and i hope you will continue with your FET in here too.... REALLY soon! I would be sad to see you go. I am going to stay here even if i have treatment next year! :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

I do believe I'll hang out! If nothing else, I'm learning the ropes before I do it! I'm just ready to get the show on the road! Still a bit pissy that I'm 24dpiui and I think I'm only about 6dpo. I'd like to shake someone to make myself feel better... but never mind that! Just ready for AF to show... next week sometime... so I can start my BCP and get ready for Nov 1!


----------



## Doodar

Sammy2009 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Of course we want you hun. I for one couldn't do without you :hugs:. I feel for you hun I really do. Is there absolutely nothing they can do? why do you have to wait 3 months?
> 
> Hi Doodar - How you bearing up hun? :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty - Yeah why 3 months??????? Why not next month if you are back to normal?Click to expand...

I'm doing ok hun driving myself nutty and convincing myself it hasn't worked. The wait is just so agonising. I don't feel any different.

I hope you manage to work things out hun really feel for you at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Wrighty


----------



## Sammy2009

Doodar said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Of course we want you hun. I for one couldn't do without you :hugs:. I feel for you hun I really do. Is there absolutely nothing they can do? why do you have to wait 3 months?
> 
> Hi Doodar - How you bearing up hun? :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty - Yeah why 3 months??????? Why not next month if you are back to normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok hun driving myself nutty and convincing myself it hasn't worked. The wait is just so agonising. I don't feel any different.
> 
> I hope you manage to work things out hun really feel for you at the moment :hugs:
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I wouldnt worry about no symptoms.... lots of people have none what so ever. I had cramps with IVF#1 (BFP) but i think that was just my ovaries trying to recover from the awful EC, still wasnt right at ET! With IVF number two it was exactly the same but BFN... same symptoms, different results.
> 
> Both IVF's i reacted very different with regards to bloating, pessaries, trigger.... lots of things. I hope you have successful results!!!Click to expand...


----------



## wrightywales

awwww thanks ladies ive got happy tears reading what your comments. im feeling a little better or maybe thats just the painkiller working :haha::haha::haha::haha: ive only had one co-codamol and i feel as high as a kite but then i never take them but they are definitely working. 

Sammy hi hun you'll never get rid of me now :haha::haha::haha::haha: this is a great thread you have started hun and im happy to be a part of it :) xx

to all you lovely ladies - im very happy to be part of great positive thread (even with the down days, which we all have) i love supporting you all and look forward to coming on to see how you are all doing. i so cant wait to see all your BFPs. now hubby has me resting for a week i will probably be on all day every day hehehehehe im not complaining. i love it when hes in charge :winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> awwww thanks hun. they said i should be better in a few weeks so im guesing its because of all the drugs ive been on. i know when i had my last fresh cycle i had to wait 3 cycles before i could have fet to let my body get back to normal.
> 
> i have a scan booked for thursday to see how swollen my ovaries are but hoping to be ok by then
> 
> Drink lots of water hunny and get plenty of rest. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Will they transfer sooner if the swelling has gone down?Click to expand...

no they wont hun the doc said a minimum of 3 months


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Of course we want you hun. I for one couldn't do without you :hugs:. I feel for you hun I really do. Is there absolutely nothing they can do? why do you have to wait 3 months?
> 
> Hi Doodar - How you bearing up hun? :hugs:
> 
> Wrighty - Yeah why 3 months??????? Why not next month if you are back to normal?Click to expand...

for my body to get back to normal after all the drugs. i had to do the same last time had to wait 3 cycles after my fresh cycle before i could have FET


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> :Wrighty - I dont know what to say apart from *35 eggs* must be an all time RECORD!!! :happydance: Thats good news for sure but the OHSS is not and im really sorry for that.... god, i was not expecting that for you. Great news about the 2 free FET's but not good news you cant proceed. Your support here has been fantastic and you are MORE than welcome to continue to offer your support for everyone elses journey. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i know hun i was in shock when they told me they got 35 i knew straight away what was coming next. i had 23 last time and they though i might get OHSS so it was so obvious with that many i would get it and transfer delayed but i supose i now got something to look forward to in the new year and i can get pissed at my anniversary which is something i really thought i wasnt going to be doing


----------



## Megg33k

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> :Wrighty - I dont know what to say apart from *35 eggs* must be an all time RECORD!!! :happydance: Thats good news for sure but the OHSS is not and im really sorry for that.... god, i was not expecting that for you. Great news about the 2 free FET's but not good news you cant proceed. Your support here has been fantastic and you are MORE than welcome to continue to offer your support for everyone elses journey. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i know hun i was in shock when they told me they got 35 i knew straight away what was coming next. i had 23 last time and they though i might get OHSS so it was so obvious with that many i would get it and transfer delayed but i supose i now got something to look forward to in the new year and i can get pissed at my anniversary which is something i really thought i wasnt going to be doingClick to expand...

I'm REELING at the thought of 35 eggs! That's crazy!!! WOW!


----------



## Britt11

hi girls, I have tried to catch up on the thread as I have been travelling like crazy for work but am back home now. Wow, lots going on. Sorry for missing some of you but hugs and dust to all of you.

Isi- where are you at in your cycle hon? you are currently stimming correct? wow, things are moving nice and quick for you, i am quite a bit behind you...

MySillygirls- I am getting very excited about your testing:happydance: how are you feeling? As I said, I will be watching yours closely as we are on simlar protocols.

Springflower- hope you are doing okay hon and you update us. I agree with the other girls, spotting is actually very common in early pregnancy, how many dpo are you? my girlfriend spotted for the first 2 weeks, every single day and she now has a healthy beautiful little girl. :hugs:

Wrighty- oh my gosh, I am so sorry what you have gone through. I too actually really worry about overstimulation, I O on my own every month normally and my FS has me on the strongest protocol because my FSH level is boderline....he even said under his breath "we have to worry a bit about overstim with you"...lol...I think i would rather the normal protocol. On the positive front, 35 eggs???!!!! holy crap, that has to be a record..how were you feeling? were you sick and nauseous? boy they sure got a lot of eggs, its great that they are giving you 2 free cycles but super lousy you have to wait 3 months...we want you on this thread- i am way behind most of the girls as well :hugs:

Doodar- oh good luck with testing, yippe :happydance:

Sammy- ahh sorry you are having such a hard time...are they not able to start a fresh cycle with you? sorry i forget why you are getting the FET again. Remember sometimes its a #'s game, Celine Dion took her 6 try of FET to get pregnant and is now pregs with twins....lol (she is a Canadian singer who is 41 FYI).
Also how are you and DH doing? did you guys mend everything and is he back home? thinking of you :hugs:

Meggs and the rest of the ladies starting later, remember I am going to have ET on either Dec 3rd or Dec 6th and that is if all goes well and to plan...so definitely a ways off for me too. I will be cheering all of you on though

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: to each and every one of the October ladies x x x x 

wrighty, my lovely, I'm so sorry you've got a 3 month wait ahead of you, it must have come as a shock when you'd come round x x x :hugs: i welled up when i read your post cherub x x x please don't leave us mate, but i understand if you need to for a wee while (i dont want you to though x x x) you make sure that DH of yours stays i control ;) you need some serious TLC x x x 

Springflower x x x x sweetheart, i hope you're ok x x :hugs: i know there's not much i can say hun to make you feel better, but we are here for you. I think your DH needs to give you some serious TLC too cherub x x x 

Sammy, you sound like you're having a tough time too cherub x x x this whole journey is shite, I can hear in your posts that you're getting tired of it mate x x x i do hope you find some answers / peace soon hun, i really do x x x :hugs: and yes, the pessaries are just plain wank ;) x x 

i hope you t'uther ladies are all well today? x x x x

i started the faff tablets today and this time, i've been told to lie down to put them in, and for half hour after - nurse didn't tell me that last time....so, set my alarm earlier, popped them in and fell asleep again! Just about to go and do the next lot (am sure you really wanted to know that!!!)...no major side effects so far.....

much much love and hugs and kisses guys, you really are strong and amazing and I, for one, couldn't cope as well as i do without you x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Good advice on the tablets! I don't think there's much we mind hearing! xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wrighty - I'm not on tap for anything until November so I'm still going to be here!

Doodar and Springflower - :hugs::hugs: This whole thing is so hard isn't it.

Sammy - Yeah my friend sucks. I don't really talk to her anymore. I can't be bothered with people who have no clue.

I hope that tomorrow is a better day for everyone :flower:


----------



## diamondaisy

Hi ladies! Wow, its busy around these parts!

I'm currently in my first IVF cycle (antagonist protocol). I had my baseline US on 10/3 and I also started Follistim the same day (200 units in the PM). I go in for another US tomorrow and again on monday. 

I had some mild headaches the first few days, and today I feel bloated like a tick!

Good luck and Babydust to all of you...


----------



## Springflower

God it's a crappy day today isn't it. We need some good news here!!

Wrighty - My love I'm so so sorry. You must feel gutted. Are you sure you'll have to wait 3 months, is that what they've said this time? Eugh, I really feel you :hugs: I have to say though 35 eggs!!!! My god, is that good enough for the guiness book of records?!! I've never heard of so many!!! Can I have some :haha: Will they fertilise them now or do they freeze them and fertilise when they are defrosted? Look after yourself and make sure your OH is doing all the running around.

Sammy - Ummm have you tried the pessaries the "other way" Its really not as bad as you think it would be. I thought I couldnt do it but I've been putting 3 up there every day. So glad to hear from you as well. 

Doodar and MSH - how are my pupo ladies doing? I'm cheering you both on!

Megg - I'm willing AF to turn up for you soon!

Brit and maxxi - You'll be DR before you know it!

I'm 7 days past transfer today. On my last attempt the spotting started at 8 days. I really wanted to get to the end or nearer this time without it happening. Yes I take your point that it could be IB, but because this has happened before, exactly the same I can tell. This afternoon I had to do a video conference call with offices all around the world, it was hideous. All I could think about was "try to look normal"


----------



## Springflower

Welcome daisy! You've joined us on a bit of a down day today, hopefully tomorrow will be a happier one! Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi guys, trying desperately to catch up, on page 63 and looking good so far, few good results from the EC, have you managed to freeze some?

Everyone else, I am reading and trying to take it all in, very busy thread!!! and very positive!! Good luck to you all x

Well first injection tonight, much harder than I expected and now have a red blotch about 1cm x 2cm around my injection site....is this normal?????

I am not looking forward to my next jab nor the next few that I'm going to have to do, suddenly this seems like a nightmare!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Just finished reading and can see some of you are having a tough time so I'm sorry, keep your chin's up.

Wrightywales - 35 eggs is fantastice, least you'll have plenty to choose from for FET, good luck.

Springflower - it's not over yet  

Everyone else  x x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well ive had some great news today. the embryologist has just rung. out of 35, 30 were mature and 24 have fertilised so i got 24 little frosties waiting ready for next year :happydance::happydance:. im still very sore and im very bloated but im drinking loads and resting so hope the OHSS settles down soon. 

hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Springflower

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well ive had some great news today. the embryologist has just rung. out of 35, 30 were mature and 24 have fertilised so i got 24 little frosties waiting ready for next year :happydance::happydance:. im still very sore and im very bloated but im drinking loads and resting so hope the OHSS settles down soon.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely day xx

Thats brilliant news!!! Well done you!


----------



## Megg33k

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well ive had some great news today. the embryologist has just rung. out of 35, 30 were mature and 24 have fertilised so i got 24 little frosties waiting ready for next year :happydance::happydance:. im still very sore and im very bloated but im drinking loads and resting so hope the OHSS settles down soon.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely day xx

Wow!!! 24?!?! That's amazing!


----------



## Doodar

Yay wrighty 24 that's brilliant!! well done hun. Take it easy :hugs:

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls. I was traveling for work yesterday so trying to catch up with the great updates. WOW...35 eggs!!! CRAZY!!!

Well, to continue my POAS quest, I tested this a.m. 7dp3dt and it was BFN. I know it is early. But, I also know the odds are against me on this....as two of the embies that were placed back didn't look that great. I think this cycle is probably a bust for me. Nothing happened the way the RE hoped it would. Anyway, I am NOT giving up but starting to set my expectations so that I can look to next options...

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Spring, I am sorry :(


----------



## looknomore

hey everyone- i will have to be quick as my laptop went bust yesterday and I am using my sister's laptop. 

Wrighty- well done- Now u have embies for life. Hope u r feeling better

Springflower- Hang in there..

My news is that EC is on sunday morning. Doc delayed it by a day as she wanted the endometrium to cross 9 mm which it has. 19 follies are above 16mm but 3-4 of them are bet 28-32 mm which would be over mature. I am hoping for 9-10 good quality eggs which can fertilize. Am a bit scared :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! I'm so anxious to get started!


----------



## mercyme

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well ive had some great news today. the embryologist has just rung. out of 35, 30 were mature and 24 have fertilised so i got 24 little frosties waiting ready for next year :happydance::happydance:. im still very sore and im very bloated but im drinking loads and resting so hope the OHSS settles down soon.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely day xx

Geez! that is freaking amazing! I'm just flabbergasted. Lucky Wrighty!! :happydance:


Went for suppression check yesterday -- was all ready to start FSH meds last night -- BUT estradiol levels came back super-high, which means that I have a "hormonally active cyst," which means that I wouldn't respond well to the FSH injections. Thus, I now have to go on birth control for 11 days, check my E2 levels again, and maybe they'll go down, and if not, I'm not going to be able to even try IVF. Am feeling sad, pessimistic, and bleak. :cry:
It's always bad news from the clinic. Always.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: mercy! :(


----------



## mercyme

looknomore said:


> My news is that EC is on sunday morning. Doc delayed it by a day as she wanted the endometrium to cross 9 mm which it has. 19 follies are above 16mm but 3-4 of them are bet 28-32 mm which would be over mature. I am hoping for 9-10 good quality eggs which can fertilize. Am a bit scared :wacko:

All this sounds really good to me, looknomore. Good luck with EC! Sounds like you're on a good track here.

Megg, I know how you feel -- I'm so sick of the delays. It seems like it'll never happen.

MySillyGirls & Springflower, I'm still holding out hope for you both. Please keep us posted!


----------



## MrsF

oh mercy, :hugs:, i'm sorry you had pants news mate x x x thinking of you x x x 

wrighty :happydance: for so many fertilised!!! Are they freezing them all or are they letting any go to blasto? you have one 'ooking great big family awaiting you gal ;)

springflower, :hugs: i really do hope you're ok sweetheart x x x

megg - it'll be you before you know it missus :) x x 

looknomore - a good number there mate, we could be transferring on the same day :) x x x good luck for sunday x x 

mrs g - nice to see you :) i got horrendous welt-like things on my first few goes - it was just a reaction to the carrier, it should go away once your body gets used to it. Mine took a couple of days. Mine was really itchy and white, with a red bit around it - bit like a nettle sting but much bigger! x x 

msg - hope you're ok hun too x x x 

afm - :sleep::sleep::sleep: all the time! Clearly this treatment is boring me :haha: ;) keeping me out of trouble though! i know this is naughty, but i'm gonna have a couple of small voddies tonight, just to keep me sane you understand ;) i've been so good all week with my nut-seed-and-lentil fest!!!

really excited about tuesday's transfer, I applied for my leave of absence today and put a note in that said this will be the last time i have off as it is gonna work this time......

much love ladies, i'm heading for a quick :sleep:

x x x x


----------



## MrsF

:flower: welcome diamondaisy, i hope your stay is a short one ;) x x


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Oh, Spring, I am sorry :(

sorry wrong quote, I meant to quote Mysillygirls testing post...

oh hon, still early days!! fx'd for a big fat BFP in a few days.
I have told myself when I do IVF that i will not test before and wait for the call from the clinic...my friend did it that way...gosh do you think I could hold out?...that would be hard

Mercy- sorry to hear of the delay, i think that is the main reason in my protocol that i have to go on BCP for 21 days is to make sure there are no cysts when we start. I am sure you will be ready to go after the pills :hugs:

hello to everyone, its a long w/e here in Canada :happydance:

Well I o'd yesterday and couldnt get DH to get in a session :blush: he is in a lot of pain from a procedure he had and just couldnt...oh well....next cycle I start IVF protocol I guess

:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> afm - :sleep::sleep::sleep: all the time! Clearly this treatment is boring me :haha: ;) keeping me out of trouble though! i know this is naughty, but i'm gonna have a couple of small voddies tonight, just to keep me sane you understand ;) i've been so good all week with my nut-seed-and-lentil fest!!!
> 
> really excited about tuesday's transfer, I applied for my leave of absence today and put a note in that said this will be the last time i have off as it is gonna work this time......
> 
> much love ladies, i'm heading for a quick :sleep:
> 
> x x x x

Sounds brilliant -- get loads of rest & let your body relax & prepare for transfer. I'm so excited for you. Yay, this time will work!! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I know how annoying it can be to hear positive things from people when you feel so down but you may be ok after 11 days of bcp. I like Megg have to do 21 days and even though it's not because of a problem I know how it feels to wait and wait and wait...

Springflower - Are you full bleed or still spotting? Still spotting may be nothing and I'm sending tons of positive energy your way!

Wrighty - congrats!

Mrs F - Hope Tuesday gets here quickly!

Britt - what procedure did your DH have? Did I miss something?

looknomore - good luck on Sunday!

MSG - It is too early!

Isi and Sammy how's it going? Hi to everyone else!

I'm cd 24 and patiently waiting. I'm hoping AF gets here soon. I'm away till Monday so at least by the time I get back it'll be cd 27. I'm thinking she'll get here later than cd 28 though since it looked like I o'd on around cd 15-16.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Update! - My spotting has increased so AF may just get here in full force tomorrow!! Of course I'm away till Monday so that means I can't start the bcp until Tuesday but that's ok. I hope shes really here!!


----------



## maz

I start stimming on 12th October - could you update me please? Thanks. xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, I've got a good one for you. I went to the local Walgreen's drug store to pick up my poas fix. Anyway, I am heading to the checkout with the hpt and the guy at the checkout is like a 19ish year old, goofy looking kid. Anyway, as I get closer, he says out loud "OH NO..." and was looking at me with a grin on his face. I think, surely he can't be talking about the pregnancy test. Then, suddenly he says...do you want a bag for this. Yes, yes I do want a bag for my hpt. Then, he says ..."let's hope for a boy..." OMG!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe it???? I said "well, let's hope"... Then, he starts asking if I already have kids. OMG....can you imagine if I was trying to fly under the radar with an hpt test??? this is a local store where I run into neighbors, etc. and this was all OUT LOUD! I actually found it humorous and was laughing to my car. But, that is because this fertility process has taken away all sense of modesty. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Update! - My spotting has increased so AF may just get here in full force tomorrow!! Of course I'm away till Monday so that means I can't start the bcp until Tuesday but that's ok. I hope shes really here!!

Ooh! Everything crossed for her to show up!

AFM... I have a dilemma girls... I used to take Provera for 5 days (5mg) and AF would show 3-5 days later. This new FS has given me 10mg for 7 days. Its kicking my ass and making me very sleepy... I'm not enjoying it at all. Is there any good reason I have to take the last 2 days if I know that 5 days at an even lower dose works for me? Because I don't imagine there's any medical need for 7 days if 5 was fine in the past. I just want to get things moving, ya know? And, this way I don't have to sleep my weekend away because today was pill #5! 

Opinions? I know what I'm hoping you'll say! :haha:


----------



## mercyme

MySillyGirls said:


> So, I've got a good one for you. I went to the local Walgreen's drug store to pick up my poas fix. Anyway, I am heading to the checkout with the hpt and the guy at the checkout is like a 19ish year old, goofy looking kid. Anyway, as I get closer, he says out loud "OH NO..." and was looking at me with a grin on his face. I think, surely he can't be talking about the pregnancy test. Then, suddenly he says...do you want a bag for this. Yes, yes I do want a bag for my hpt. Then, he says ..."let's hope for a boy..." OMG!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe it???? I said "well, let's hope"... Then, he starts asking if I already have kids. OMG....can you imagine if I was trying to fly under the radar with an hpt test??? this is a local store where I run into neighbors, etc. and this was all OUT LOUD! I actually found it humorous and was laughing to my car. But, that is because this fertility process has taken away all sense of modesty. LOL

Hahahah! :haha: That's hilarious. Actually, I just bought a hpt from Walgreens and ALSO had a little kid for a cashier -- thank god he didn't say anything! I was feeling weirdly embarrassed already!

Thanks for the encouragement, maxxi. I guess it just feels like ONE more thing that's not right -- and each time I hear a piece of bad news (and it seems awfully frequent), I take it as an ultimate bad sign that IVF isn't going to work. The stakes feel higher for me b/c we're self-funded (good job, American insurance :growlmad:), spending 1/2 of our savings, and this is all we can afford. This is it. No IVF #2, #3, etc.


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Update! - My spotting has increased so AF may just get here in full force tomorrow!! Of course I'm away till Monday so that means I can't start the bcp until Tuesday but that's ok. I hope shes really here!!

I hope so, too! Looks like we'll be bcp buddies for a while. . .


----------



## Mrs G

Just stopping by with big :hugs: and loadsa :dust: all round

xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Update! - My spotting has increased so AF may just get here in full force tomorrow!! Of course I'm away till Monday so that means I can't start the bcp until Tuesday but that's ok. I hope shes really here!!
> 
> Ooh! Everything crossed for her to show up!
> 
> AFM... I have a dilemma girls... I used to take Provera for 5 days (5mg) and AF would show 3-5 days later. This new FS has given me 10mg for 7 days. Its kicking my ass and making me very sleepy... I'm not enjoying it at all. Is there any good reason I have to take the last 2 days if I know that 5 days at an even lower dose works for me? Because I don't imagine there's any medical need for 7 days if 5 was fine in the past. I just want to get things moving, ya know? And, this way I don't have to sleep my weekend away because today was pill #5!
> 
> Opinions? I know what I'm hoping you'll say! :haha:Click to expand...

Only if you won't say later "maybe I should have taken those last 2 days..."


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> So, I've got a good one for you. I went to the local Walgreen's drug store to pick up my poas fix. Anyway, I am heading to the checkout with the hpt and the guy at the checkout is like a 19ish year old, goofy looking kid. Anyway, as I get closer, he says out loud "OH NO..." and was looking at me with a grin on his face. I think, surely he can't be talking about the pregnancy test. Then, suddenly he says...do you want a bag for this. Yes, yes I do want a bag for my hpt. Then, he says ..."let's hope for a boy..." OMG!!!!!!!!!! Can you believe it???? I said "well, let's hope"... Then, he starts asking if I already have kids. OMG....can you imagine if I was trying to fly under the radar with an hpt test??? this is a local store where I run into neighbors, etc. and this was all OUT LOUD! I actually found it humorous and was laughing to my car. But, that is because this fertility process has taken away all sense of modesty. LOL
> 
> Hahahah! :haha: That's hilarious. Actually, I just bought a hpt from Walgreens and ALSO had a little kid for a cashier -- thank god he didn't say anything! I was feeling weirdly embarrassed already!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, maxxi. I guess it just feels like ONE more thing that's not right -- and each time I hear a piece of bad news (and it seems awfully frequent), I take it as an ultimate bad sign that IVF isn't going to work. The stakes feel higher for me b/c we're self-funded (good job, American insurance :growlmad:), spending 1/2 of our savings, and this is all we can afford. This is it. No IVF #2, #3, etc.Click to expand...

I hear you. I'm going to be very negative myself when I get to the point of actually doing ivf. The running joke is that things for me in general are a little harder than they are for other people and so I expect the worst. It doesn't mean the worst will happen though so I have my fingers crossed for you. Our insurance is pretty good but they've added PGD to my ivf which has caused the cost to skyrocket. And just remember - if you end up needing to do a second ivf and you want to I bet you'll figure out a way to do it. There are medical loans, etc. I'm sending positive energy your way that you don't need a second round though!


----------



## maxxiandniko

By the way anyone doing PGD with their IVF or am I the only lucky one?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Update! - My spotting has increased so AF may just get here in full force tomorrow!! Of course I'm away till Monday so that means I can't start the bcp until Tuesday but that's ok. I hope shes really here!!
> 
> Ooh! Everything crossed for her to show up!
> 
> AFM... I have a dilemma girls... I used to take Provera for 5 days (5mg) and AF would show 3-5 days later. This new FS has given me 10mg for 7 days. Its kicking my ass and making me very sleepy... I'm not enjoying it at all. Is there any good reason I have to take the last 2 days if I know that 5 days at an even lower dose works for me? Because I don't imagine there's any medical need for 7 days if 5 was fine in the past. I just want to get things moving, ya know? And, this way I don't have to sleep my weekend away because today was pill #5!
> 
> Opinions? I know what I'm hoping you'll say! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you won't say later "maybe I should have taken those last 2 days..."Click to expand...

Nope! I can't see any reason I would. She should come whether its 5 days or 7 days. 



maxxiandniko said:


> By the way anyone doing PGD with their IVF or am I the only lucky one?

I don't even know what the means! LOL


----------



## Mrs-G

Just checking in, busy busy day at work. Injection time tonight, saved myself a little treat for after, OH fantastic but couldn't squeeze while I injected, so I squeezed and injected (2 go's though as first wouldn't go in, had to change location) then he held my syringe while I plungered. MUCH much better and feeling a bit better about it. Drove to work this am wondering if I was feeling any effects yet. Luckily I have a lot of stress at work and I soon forgot about side effects.

Hope all ok.

Wrightywales that's a fantastic amount of frozen embies, you could def get a football team out of them!

Those of you in the 2 week wait - isn't it best to wait till OTD? I know it's difficult but you'll be driving yourself insane. I've made a pact with OH that no testing till OTD.

EC this weekend - Best of luck, lets hope there are some good quality eggs on this thread.

Bye for now x


----------



## diamondaisy

Springflower said:


> Welcome daisy! You've joined us on a bit of a down day today, hopefully tomorrow will be a happier one! Good luck with your cycle!

I just got to read through a number of the posts today... Rough day yesterday. I'm sorry for the disappointments and insensitive people that everyone are dealing with. I'm still getting used to all the emotion that comes along with this process... when I have encountered it I have really tried hard to not let it get to me too much. But I'm feeling it more and more daily... 

The other day I had one of my buddies (when I say "buddies", I mean a guy) say "maybe this is God's way of telling you that you shouldnt have kids" Really?! Coming from a guy who I've never heard utter the word God to a Christian girl?! And I thought having women for friends was annoying sometimes... I'm just glad my Facebook has seemed to slow down with the "I'm pregnant!" updates... I haven't shared with many people what I am going through, and because of the active lifestyle we have lived although we've been married 8 years I think people just have assumed we're not in a place where we're trying to have kids, so it helps...I don't get the "when are you having kids?" too often.

Today I went to the Dr. for an US and bloodwork. I've been stimming since Sunday. So I had 7 Follicles (6 on one side, 1 on the other)... The 1 on the right was at 14 while the others (I think I heard the Dr. say) a 13 couple 12 and 10 or something...I was sort of in a daze as the Dr. went over it with the PA.

I'm a little disappointed (because I was expecting more) but we're moving forward... I start my Ganirelix today and go back monday for another US. Dr. said more than likely my ER will be on Wed.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello lovely ladies!

MSG, your story is hilarious :haha:. I wouldn't have known whether to laugh or give him a smack!

Maxxi, hoping af shows soon for you!

Wrighty, I continue to be in awe of you! 24 fertilised eggs is amazing! Good for you hun!

Good luck Diamondaisy. Your numbers are good :thumbup: 

Everyone else, Sammy, Megg, Britt, looknomore, mercy, dilly, Mrs G, Springflower, Doodar....everyone. Lots of :hugs: and :dust: 

Nothing to report on my end. Had my 7th shot tonight. Definitely gotten easier. Cane wait to start stimming and get to the fun stuff!


----------



## MrsF

afternoon ladies :flower:

how is everyone today? Hopefully chillaxing and being spoilt rotten! 

I received the biggest box of thornton's chocolates i have ever seen in my life from one of my very dear friends :) there was a lovely message inside that brought a tear to my eye! It's taken up a whole shelf in my fridge it's that big! I've had 4 already, but because of my lentil / nut fest, i'm so full all the time. Something tells me i shall be nibbling on those chocs for a fair few days!

I'm so so so excited about my transfer on tuesday :happydance: i'm nesting lots too, making sure the house is all tiptop for my r&r plan next week. I've made a boat load of lentil and pearl barley soup for the freezer so that's lunches sorted all next week! DH is on dinner duties all next week, and i really am gonna do nowt except watch movies! My faberlus cousin has sent me movie list for next week bless him, carefully chosen by him and his gf for optimum feel good factor! gotta get those endorphins out and about to make bubba want to stick (the strange things that go through my head.....)

hope you're all well my lovelies, i shall look forward to your weekend updates
x x x x x x


----------



## mercyme

I'm so excited for you, MrsF -- oh, transfer, feels like I'll never get there . . . 
Enjoy your weekend; your endorphin plan sounds very rational & fun.


----------



## maxxiandniko

AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow. 

Megg - what did you decide to do?

Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!


----------



## wrightywales

hello lovely ladies

so sorry i couldnt come back on yesterday. my internet went off but its all sorted now yay.

Isi - they do get easier hun. when have you got your scan? x

Diamondaisy - welcome hun. what protocol are you on? https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifxx

Mrs G - thank hun xx

Mrs-G - glad things are going well hun xx

Megg - sorry hun havent got a clue about Provera and sorry its making you feel ill :hugs::hugs: xx

Maxx - how are you hun? hope the :witch: arrives very very soon hun xx

Mercy - so sorry about your new hun. hope your levels come down so you can get started :hugs::hugs: xx

Maz - good luck with starting stims hun xx

MSG - :haha::haha: thats so funny. i would of been soooo embarrassed 

MrsF - awww hun thats so lovely of you friend. at least you will be able to enjoy them for longer. good luck with transfer on tuesday hun. cant wait another PUPO lady xx

Sammy - how are you hun? :hugs::hugs: xx

looknomore - good luck for EC tomorrow hun https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifxx

Doodar - thanks. how are you hun? xx

Britt - hope hubby recovers soon hun xx

Springflower - how are you hun? xx

sorry to everyone ive missed its getting very busy in here good luck and:dut to all xxx

AFM - Well im still in shock that i have 24 little snow babies :happydance::happydance: more than double what i had last time and on the short protocol. i was expecting less than 11 which is what i had on the long protocol. im still quite sore. my bloating is slowly going down so im hoping thats a good sign that the OHSS is starting to settle down now. im still resting and hubby still not letting me do anything. i did take a little walk to the chemists this morning was just nice to get the house even if it was on for 10 mins. im now laying on the sofa watching police academy which is nearly finished so might watch a dvd. 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## wrightywales

*Down Regging Ladies* - hope the jabs are going well ladies and your having very few side effect xx

*Stimming Ladies* - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/follies.gif

*PUPO Laides* - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickembies.gif https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg on test day ladies 

*Ladies Waiting To Start* - https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpghttps://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg


https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust.gifhttps://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust5.gif


----------



## Doodar

Aw wrighty your so sweet. Make sure you carry on taking it easy. I know how hard it is. It's starting to drive me a little mad now, I just want to do things. As much as hubby has been fantastic, his cleaning skills aren't up to my standard if you know what I mean lol bless him he tries his best.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - what did you decide to do?
> 
> Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!

I've decided to stop. I'll be missing today's pill and hoping the witch shows sooner this way.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - what did you decide to do?
> 
> Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!
> 
> I've decided to stop. I'll be missing today's pill and hoping the witch shows sooner this way.Click to expand...

Ooh exciting stuff. You little dare devil. Fingers crossed she shows sooner. This witch is right pain in the arse aint she. x


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - what did you decide to do?
> 
> Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!
> 
> I've decided to stop. I'll be missing today's pill and hoping the witch shows sooner this way.Click to expand...

I feel you, Megg! I didn't think AF would ever come, ever again. And I'm a bit worried that it only really lasted two full, heavy days -- normal for me is 4. But whatever, can't worry about one more dang thing.

Hoping you start soon!! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

wrightywales said:


> AFM - Well im still in shock that i have 24 little snow babies :happydance::happydance: more than double what i had last time and on the short protocol. i was expecting less than 11 which is what i had on the long protocol. im still quite sore. my bloating is slowly going down so im hoping thats a good sign that the OHSS is starting to settle down now. im still resting and hubby still not letting me do anything. i did take a little walk to the chemists this morning was just nice to get the house even if it was on for 10 mins. im now laying on the sofa watching police academy which is nearly finished so might watch a dvd.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs: xx

I can't believe how many frosties you have!!!! That is amazing! :happydance::happydance: Does this mean you could do almost unlimited FETs? I mean, that sounds like enough for 8 rounds of FET -- what do you think?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - what did you decide to do?
> 
> Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!
> 
> I've decided to stop. I'll be missing today's pill and hoping the witch shows sooner this way.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh exciting stuff. You little dare devil. Fingers crossed she shows sooner. This witch is right pain in the arse aint she. xClick to expand...

She is! LOL And, its not so daring... I've used Provera about 5-6 times and only ever took it for 5 days (as that's what was prescribed in the past)... So, I'm really just following OLD instructions instead of new ones!


----------



## wrightywales

mercyme said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Well im still in shock that i have 24 little snow babies :happydance::happydance: more than double what i had last time and on the short protocol. i was expecting less than 11 which is what i had on the long protocol. im still quite sore. my bloating is slowly going down so im hoping thats a good sign that the OHSS is starting to settle down now. im still resting and hubby still not letting me do anything. i did take a little walk to the chemists this morning was just nice to get the house even if it was on for 10 mins. im now laying on the sofa watching police academy which is nearly finished so might watch a dvd.
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> I can't believe how many frosties you have!!!! That is amazing! :happydance::happydance: Does this mean you could do almost unlimited FETs? I mean, that sounds like enough for 8 rounds of FET -- what do you think?Click to expand...

i can definitely have a good few rounds of fet out them for sure and if i end up needing more than the 2 fets i have got. at £1000 a go its a hell of a lot cheaper than IVF.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> AF is not in full force today like I had hoped. Figures! Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - what did you decide to do?
> 
> Diamond - I think people don't know what to make of me and my lack of kids - I travel a lot so maybe I don't want them? I have a career that took me forever to get to so I'm trying late? I married late because of our careers so I could only start trying now? I look younger than my age so maybe I'm having serious problems getting pg? Who knows!
> 
> I've decided to stop. I'll be missing today's pill and hoping the witch shows sooner this way.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh exciting stuff. You little dare devil. Fingers crossed she shows sooner. This witch is right pain in the arse aint she. xClick to expand...
> 
> She is! LOL And, its not so daring... I've used Provera about 5-6 times and only ever took it for 5 days (as that's what was prescribed in the past)... So, I'm really just following OLD instructions instead of new ones!Click to expand...

Yep old is good. If it works then why not.:thumbup:.


----------



## Mrs-G

Is it my down regging drugs making me lazy today or is it just me being lazy?

Thinks it's probably the latter LOL x


----------



## Megg33k

I was cramping last night and my temp dropped a good bit this morning. I'd be SO happy if she came this early! FX'd!!!


----------



## Doodar

Mrs-G said:


> Is it my down regging drugs making me lazy today or is it just me being lazy?
> 
> Thinks it's probably the latter LOL x

It's the drugs hun, blame the drugs :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> I was cramping last night and my temp dropped a good bit this morning. I'd be SO happy if she came this early! FX'd!!!

ooh sounds good hunny. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Doodar

AFM had bad cramping today. Some of them actually take my breath away and i have to stop for a minute. I'm trying to remain positive but it's very hard. Your constantly analising everything. I'm not sure whether I'm gonna test tomorrow. I might wait until Wed. I'm too scared.


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed for you, Vickie! :hugs: I hope its a beany snuggling in tight!


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> AFM had bad cramping today. Some of them actually take my breath away and i have to stop for a minute. I'm trying to remain positive but it's very hard. Your constantly analising everything. I'm not sure whether I'm gonna test tomorrow. I might wait until Wed. I'm too scared.

i really am hoping this is it for you hun. good luck with testing and test when ever you feel ready to hun :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls...I think I am probably out this cycle. BFN. Now, we decided we might try one more time. I am not sure..we will meet with the doc next week. I do know that if my stims don't seem to be working well, I'd probably stop prior to retrieval but I do need a different stim formula.

Does anyone know if you can start AF while on progesterone or do you have to be off the progesterone?

Doodar, cramps can be a good sign, so don't give up!!! Hugs all around!!


----------



## Sammy2009

AF is here!!!!! :happydance:

Ridiculously on time!!! I used to have 26-27 day cycles but after the last IVF cycle I have had 30 day cycles... weird. Anyway taking that into account I was expecting her today and she is here so we will call the hospital tomorrow AM and then i guess FET will be on CD14 - 23/24th October.

Right im off to read over the read of what ive missed...

Doodar not long now hun - dont worry about the pains and twinges, I have had these both with my first IVF and second and they dont really mean anything one way or another... its just your body going back to normal after EC and ET and the meds and all sorts of things like that. I would always think "its AF coming or im miscarrying" and then "twinges and pains are good as I got these with my first child when i was pregnant" but really I have had them with both IVF and one was successful and one wasnt! I know now just to ignore them :flower: I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now with testing so close but i wish you all the luck in the world and hopefully you will be our first BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Springflower

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey, girls...I think I am probably out this cycle. BFN. Now, we decided we might try one more time. I am not sure..we will meet with the doc next week. I do know that if my stims don't seem to be working well, I'd probably stop prior to retrieval but I do need a different stim formula.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can start AF while on progesterone or do you have to be off the progesterone?
> 
> Doodar, cramps can be a good sign, so don't give up!!! Hugs all around!!

Hey MSG

My AF has shown up even with the progestrone 3 times a day. Nothing seems to stop mine:growlmad:. I think it really varies though, I know a lot of women only get AF once they stop the progestrone.

Hope you're doing ok. Sorry to hear you think you're out as well.:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey, girls...I think I am probably out this cycle. BFN. Now, we decided we might try one more time. I am not sure..we will meet with the doc next week. I do know that if my stims don't seem to be working well, I'd probably stop prior to retrieval but I do need a different stim formula.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can start AF while on progesterone or do you have to be off the progesterone?
> 
> Doodar, cramps can be a good sign, so don't give up!!! Hugs all around!!

So sorry to hear this hun.... :cry:

When is your official test date though? Maybe its not all over yet? :hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Hey..EC happened today. It was not too bad. I have a very sore abdomen but besides that I am fine. On am some very heavy duty meds from today. Fertilization report will come tomm or day after. Am petified thinking none of the eggs will fertilize. Does that happen often with ppl.

Sammy- Finally AF shows up huh..Yaaay!!:happydance:

Doodar- Cramping is a good sign definitely. Even bad cramps are. i am quite sure u will get ur BFP:hugs:

Springflower- When do u test? Are u spotting or is it AF? I had started my AF in my first IUI on day 10piui. After that in the rest of the IUIs I always got bleeds 2-3 days after I stopped progesterone except for the missed MC where I started blled 10 days after leaving progesterone. So its quite random. Dont give up yet though I know its hard.:shrug:

Am a bit relieved EC is OVER. I have decided to stress tommorow. Today I get an off:flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Hey..EC happened today. It was not too bad. I have a very sore abdomen but besides that I am fine. On am some very heavy duty meds from today. Fertilization report will come tomm or day after. Am petified thinking none of the eggs will fertilize. Does that happen often with ppl.
> 
> Sammy- Finally AF shows up huh..Yaaay!!:happydance:
> 
> Doodar- Cramping is a good sign definitely. Even bad cramps are. i am quite sure u will get ur BFP:hugs:
> 
> Springflower- When do u test? Are u spotting or is it AF? I had started my AF in my first IUI on day 10piui. After that in the rest of the IUIs I always got bleeds 2-3 days after I stopped progesterone except for the missed MC where I started blled 10 days after leaving progesterone. So its quite random. Dont give up yet though I know its hard.:shrug:
> 
> Am a bit relieved EC is OVER. I have decided to stress tommorow. Today I get an off:flower:

Hey hun... so sorry i didnt realise you had EC today! :dohh: I must have missed this post!

How many eggies did you get hun? I think i have only ever heard once that none of the eggs fertilized... its almost unknown so dont worry about that, it will be fine. Personally i hate EC as they have always kept me awake and ther eis no pain like it. I dread it.... For you its over though so thats great. ET is a piece of cake! Well done!!! :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.

Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.
> 
> Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:

oh no, i was really hoping you would be hon....like the rest said it isnt over until the official testing date. Sending you hugs :hugs:
you said that your embies were not great for the transfer? can you explain a bit more, did you transfer them at 3 days or 5? IF you have to try again what protocol do you think might be best?
I am a bit worried about the Flare protocol but I have to trust they know whats right for me...I hope :hugs:

Hello girls, hope everyone is well!!
and good to see you back on Sammy, yeah for AF :winkwink:
Doodar- good luck, hope you see a bfp soon
Looknomore- glad the egg transfer is done, good luck for the next phase :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone. We're still away so I'm on my iPhone which makes it very hard to look back at posts and comment on them!

Msg - you never know! I'm keeping hope!

Doodar - my fingers are crossed for you!

Looknomore - congrats on EC!

Megg - I hope AF gets here soon!

Hi sammy and everyone else!

AF did not show like it was looking like she would. Figures.


----------



## Sammy2009

MySillyGirls said:


> Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.
> 
> Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:

Believe me i had read all sorts with IVF.... people getting BFP's on OTD and the lot!!! Its not over yet, i know you like to be realisticly and i am like that as well but seriously anything can happen! :hugs:

Hi Britt - How you doing hun? Im whacked, been at a horse competition all day with DD, up since 9am 

Maxxi - hiya, my AF is here and really heavy. I never get any warning signs but she is here with a vengeance. Typically at the weekend so we cant ring the hospital cos the out of hours telf number is on the protocol which the doc has! Proto for the fresh cycle that is not the FET, you obviously dont get one with FET :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.
> 
> Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:
> 
> Believe me i had read all sorts with IVF.... people getting BFP's on OTD and the lot!!! Its not over yet, i know you like to be realisticly and i am like that as well but seriously anything can happen! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Britt - How you doing hun? Im whacked, been at a horse competition all day with DD, up since 9am
> 
> Maxxi - hiya, my AF is here and really heavy. I never get any warning signs but she is here with a vengeance. Typically at the weekend so we cant ring the hospital cos the out of hours telf number is on the protocol which the doc has! Proto for the fresh cycle that is not the FET, you obviously dont get one with FET :dohh:Click to expand...

thanks Sammy, just waiting for DH to get home from his guys trip.:)
what protocol are you on and what is your next step hon?

:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Britt11 said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.
> 
> Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:
> 
> oh no, i was really hoping you would be hon....like the rest said it isnt over until the official testing date. Sending you hugs :hugs:
> you said that your embies were not great for the transfer? can you explain a bit more, did you transfer them at 3 days or 5? IF you have to try again what protocol do you think might be best?
> I am a bit worried about the Flare protocol but I have to trust they know whats right for me...I hope :hugs:
> 
> Hello girls, hope everyone is well!!
> and good to see you back on Sammy, yeah for AF :winkwink:
> Doodar- good luck, hope you see a bfp soon
> Looknomore- glad the egg transfer is done, good luck for the next phase :thumbup:Click to expand...


Hi, Britt! Thanks for your thoughts. My doc's original plan was to transfer 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day embies. Based on my follicle counts, fsh etc, he was hoping to get at least 10 mature eggs. He got 5, 4 ferilized. By day 3, only one embie was doing well (8 cell), two were only 5 cell and one had fully stopped developing. sigh. So, the odds weire definitely not in my favor. I still believe that the bcps oversuppressed me BUT I also had to be on them a whole extra 3 weeks because our main ivf office flooded and everyone was being straggled through a different office. UGH. Or, maybe my body just didn't like these particular stims (gonal f and repronex). I just don't know... :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Sammi, THANK YOU! OTD is Wednesday but my clinic tests a bit late. Today is 9dp3dt. There is I am sure still a small possibility but I would say it isn't likely...especially since my embies were faltering at et.
> 
> Spring, have you had a beta yet? My neighbor thought af had started after ivf and it turns out she was pg. :) But, I know, it is best to be realistic so you can make your next plans asap.:hugs:
> 
> Believe me i had read all sorts with IVF.... people getting BFP's on OTD and the lot!!! Its not over yet, i know you like to be realisticly and i am like that as well but seriously anything can happen! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Britt - How you doing hun? Im whacked, been at a horse competition all day with DD, up since 9am
> 
> Maxxi - hiya, my AF is here and really heavy. I never get any warning signs but she is here with a vengeance. Typically at the weekend so we cant ring the hospital cos the out of hours telf number is on the protocol which the doc has! Proto for the fresh cycle that is not the FET, you obviously dont get one with FET :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Sammy, just waiting for DH to get home from his guys trip.:)
> what protocol are you on and what is your next step hon?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Just a boring FET for me... no meds, no injections, no nothing! Apart from the dreaded 2WW!!! I dont know if i will get that far though cos we only have one frostie and it depends how it thaws. I am not going to cry my eyes out if it doesnt make it cos im kind of expecting that and we dont have another frostie to fall back on. I will just start a new protocol either on CD1 of the next cycle or wait until the following one. My hospital will actually allow you to do the 2WW and then if you get AF you can start with your first stimm for the following cycle. Its because the FET is unmedicated so there are no injections.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone! Any updates?

No AF for me. :growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi everyone! Any updates?
> 
> No AF for me. :growlmad:

Arrrgh! I know how stressful that wait is -- since I just went through it last week! It sucks.

I'm on birth control, just hoping that my estradiol levels go down. This was an unexpected roadblock, which made it more upsetting. But. . . there's nothing I can do, my body is completely out of my control, I just have to give in & follow dr's orders. I have to take bcp for another week, then I'll get the E2 levels checked again, and we'll see...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh no, Maxxi. I hope she comes soon!!!

How's everyone? Wrighty....how're you feeling today hun?

MSG.....I hope it's a shy one for you, and you still get that BFP. It aint over till the fat lady sings :thumbup:

Doodar....how are you holding up hun?

Sammy....glad things are back on track for you!

Mercyme, Mrs F, Mrs G, Looknomore, Britt....all the lovely ladies on this thread.....hope you're okay.

AFM, its day 10 of down regulation and I'm booooored out of my mind already :wacko:. AF is due today, but I've heard down reg can delay things. Gosh, this is going sooooooo slllloooooooooow :dohh:


----------



## MySillyGirls

BFN again from me! And, AF feels imminent. :( Oh, well, onward...LOL


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi everyone! Any updates?
> 
> No AF for me. :growlmad:

Still waiting for AF here as well! BOOOOOOOOOOOORING!


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> BFN again from me! And, AF feels imminent. :( Oh, well, onward...LOL

oh hon :hugs:

Isi- can you tell me about your protocol, so you downreg and then wait for AF? is that correct? than what is the next step after?
I know it may seem slow but its rocket speed compared to my protocol :haha:

cheers,


----------



## Megg33k

How much slower can one month go by?!?! :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, MSG. So sorry hun. :hugs:

Britt, I'm on the long protocol. Started down regging on my day 21. I was told to let them know when I start my period, so they can book me for a scan. I guess it's the results of that scan that will let then know if and when I can start stimming. So....here I am....praying AF shows quickly. I just feel so stagnated and in 1 spot! So very frustrating! You start in November, right? I think time went by faster whilst I was still waiting to start :dohh:. Don't mind me....just being an impatient Jean!

Megg....you and me both waiting for AF!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MSG - Sorry for todays BFN.... its a real shitty procedure this IVF :(

ISI - I do not know how you cope on that loooog protocol lol. I get bored after 10 days of stimming and want it all to go quicker!

Mercyme - I hope your levels drop hun... what a pain in the....!

Maxxi - Sorry to hear AF is not here. Mine is but she isnt wanted really. Itsa really heavy AF and im changing all the time. Im bloated as well so now i look fat to add to it all.

AFM - well apart from the evil witch being here and being tired and craving sweets, we called the hospital this morning and I have a scan on Friday 22nd October @ 11.20am to check my uterus lining to make sure its thick enough (never had a problem with it as its always been 9mm so i hope i stay lucky!) he embie will be taken out the say before and hopefully thaws ok.

Ive just read over a previous diary of mine and the FET took place 4 days AFTER ovulation (if the embie is 4 days old) I really need to speak to them about this cos my cycles are now two days longer so they should allow for that OR does the fact that I take the trigger shot on the day of the scan change all that and from then on my body is controlled by the trigger? I am confused because if they scan me on CD 12 but dont do the transfer for 6 days later (like last time) how do they know exactly when i ovulate? They never ask me to test and i never go back for any intemittant scans... are they doing this correctly? Should i maybe ask them if they want me to test with OPK's and ring them when i have a positive? OPK's used to bring up a positive on CD13 but lately its been more like CD15/16....


----------



## MrsF

heya lovely ladies :flower:

big apologies, it's only a short visit - just a quick one as i'm so so :sleep: and i've got a few bits to sort out before tomorrow x x x

i promise to read properly tomorrow, i just wanted to nip in and say cheerio, and i'll come on here tomorrow once i'm PUPO :) 

the blasto's being returned to it's rightful place at 11am, but the clinic are ringing me at 9.30 to give me the defrost-report :happydance:

here goes ladies, time to take one for Team-F :) much love :hugs:
x x x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Isi Buttercup said:


> Aww, MSG. So sorry hun. :hugs:
> 
> Britt, I'm on the long protocol. Started down regging on my day 21. I was told to let them know when I start my period, so they can book me for a scan. I guess it's the results of that scan that will let then know if and when I can start stimming. So....here I am....praying AF shows quickly. I just feel so stagnated and in 1 spot! So very frustrating! You start in November, right? I think time went by faster whilst I was still waiting to start :dohh:. Don't mind me....just being an impatient Jean!
> 
> Megg....you and me both waiting for AF!!!!!

I hope she can be in 2 places at once... because neither of us should have to wait much longer!


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF - Good luck for the de-frosting tomorrow!!! I wont be that far behind you... im worried about the thaw. How many do you have to defrost? We only have one but hey ho!

ICI and Megg - I really hope AF appears for you both soon!!! I think the whole process is a boring waiting game personally and the 2WW gets harder and harder and longer and longer every time! :(


----------



## MrsF

Sammy - we've got 2 blastos, so if the first one is no good, at least we have the second. we should be PUPO together then hun :) when will you know your date? x x 

Wrighty - how's you feelin hun? hopefully much less tender and bloated x x x

Isi, Maxxi and Megg - how long you got to wait ladies? hope she arrives soon, and then jogs on for the foreseeable future!! x x 

msg :hugs: so sorry for you bfn sweetheart x x sending you much love x x 

mercy, hope your levels come down hun - i don't really know much about what you're going through - why do you have to do bcp? (sorry for my ignorance bud :blush:) x x 

springflower, how are you doing hun? x x 

looknomore, how are feeling today hun? any news? x x 

you got any energy today Mrs-g, or are we still in lazy mode ;) x x 

doodar - hope the pains have eased off, how you feelin today? x x 

maz, daisy, dilly, glitterqueen, babychristie, tory, redfraggle, missmonty, flower18, yomo and wallie :hugs: ladies, hope you're all well - where are you ladies cyclewise?


----------



## Megg33k

I love that they said I'll know one way or the other 10-11 days post transfer. At least its only a 1.5 week wait! LOL

I should have AF within 3 days or so... I hope!


----------



## Megg33k

If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:

She'll come. I hear you about the hating your body so much. We have so little control over it don't we? If you miss the cycle then what?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:
> 
> She'll come. I hear you about the hating your body so much. We have so little control over it don't we? If you miss the cycle then what?Click to expand...

They'd push me back to Dec 6. But, honestly, I'll probably stop if I miss this cycle. I can't take another set back. I'd honestly rather give up.

2 questions:

1. Would 2 double doses of BCP's be enough to bring AF the 3rd day? I have 1 vote for 'probably' and 1 vote for 'probably not' so far.

2. If I wait it out and don't start, what happens if I tell them I did?

I'm guessing both are terrible ideas... but I'm asking anyway.


----------



## Blue12

Megg - once af comes in they usually have you for a scan on cd2, 3, or 4 - as a baseline scan - and if your af isn't actually here yet - they will likely be able to see that. 

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg - once af comes in they usually have you for a scan on cd2, 3, or 4 - as a baseline scan - and if your af isn't actually here yet - they will likely be able to see that.
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah, I suppose they would! :(

Any ideas on how to ensure I start within 2 days? Anything that brings it on for sure? I'm desperate!


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:

That's so incredibly frustrating, Megg. I'm sorry you're dealing with this -- it's always one more thing, isn't it? How late are you? There's still two days, still plenty of time & hope! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:
> 
> That's so incredibly frustrating, Megg. I'm sorry you're dealing with this -- it's always one more thing, isn't it? How late are you? There's still two days, still plenty of time & hope! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well, that depends... They think I should have started about 2 weeks ago. But, I think I'm only about 9dpo and they totally effed up my IUI timing... by weeks! I don't think I ovulated when they say I "had to" have ovulated. My temp didn't spike until 9 days ago. So, I might not even be late yet! I'm frustrated!

I took 10mg of Provera for 5 days. This was my 3rd day since my last dose. I usually start AF 3-6 days after my last dose, but that was on 5mg. So, I don't know what to expect on this dose! I just need it to start!

I ended up getting a couple of long-shot natural remedies to try... nothing worrisome though. I bought parsley tea, which I have a feeling will make me want to vomit. But, it works for some people. And some clary sage essential oil. It supposedly promotes bleeding. I'll inhale the fumes from putting a few drops into hot water. The worst thing that can happen is the most epic waste of money ever and still no AF. If that's the case, I probably won't care about the money anyway because I'll be too upset about missing the cycle to even think about it.


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:


Why???? that is just bloody stupid! Miss your cycle, well you wont be so how can they day that? Are they going to refuse to give you treatment if AF doesnt come? :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, Megg. I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs:. I do pray she shows up soon and you don't have a missed cycle. Sending you loads of :hugs:

Mrs F.....good luck today hun! YAY....another PUPO Princess around here :flower:

Good luck too, Sammy. Yours is right around the corner, isn't it?

Any sign of her, Maxxi?

MSG and Springflower....sending loads of love.

Wrighty....where are you? Miss you around here :hugs:

Doodar, Yomo......how are PUPO princesses doing? Counting down to :test: date

As for me, the :witch: landed last night :happydance:. But now I'm worried why it didn't delay my period as expected :wacko:. Is this normal? For your period to come spot on when you're down regging?


----------



## Mrs-G

Quick post and run sorry

Good Luck today Mrs F!!!!!!


----------



## looknomore

Just a short post- Got to know informally - I have 15 embies. Dun know anything else. I had a 90% fertilization so have calculated that they probably got 17 eggs. DH's sperm was fine- very good quality in the words of the embryologist. Will collect the fertilization report and give details. My FS does a day 3 transfers and according to her she has highest success rates with those. Am wondering if I should ask for a blastocyst. Any recommendations?

Sammy- all the best for the thaw.

Megg33k- i know the wait is frustrating but dont try anything that might harm ur body. The only thing that my long TTC history has taught me is that this treatment requires a lot of patience. It has taught me to be a lot more patient cos some things are not in your hands. SO hang in there

ISI- ur period will arrive..lupron can delay it a bit. 

Everyone else- I have not been able to scroll through the pages. I will later today. All u lovely ladies are on my mind and I hope things works out for ALL of us.

xoxo


----------



## Doodar

I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## looknomore

Wow Doodar- congratulations...so happy for u..cant wait to join u :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG!!!! CONGRATS DOOODAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar...CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just KNEW this would work for you. Now, the big question...ONE OR TWO??? OR THREE??? LOLLLLLLL


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If I don't bleeding in the next 2 days, I've just been informed that I'll probably miss my cycle. I'm falling apart... completely falling apart. I hate my life and my body so much right now... WTF do I do? I can't miss my cycle... :cry:
> 
> 
> Why???? that is just bloody stupid! Miss your cycle, well you wont be so how can they day that? Are they going to refuse to give you treatment if AF doesnt come? :hugs:Click to expand...

They would push me back to the Dec cycle if I don't start soon enough. And, there are multiple reasons why Dec doesn't work for me. So, I would likely actually get pushed back to Jan. :cry:



looknomore said:


> Just a short post- Got to know informally - I have 15 embies. Dun know anything else. I had a 90% fertilization so have calculated that they probably got 17 eggs. DH's sperm was fine- very good quality in the words of the embryologist. Will collect the fertilization report and give details. My FS does a day 3 transfers and according to her she has highest success rates with those. Am wondering if I should ask for a blastocyst. Any recommendations?
> 
> Sammy- all the best for the thaw.
> 
> Megg33k- i know the wait is frustrating but dont try anything that might harm ur body. The only thing that my long TTC history has taught me is that this treatment requires a lot of patience. It has taught me to be a lot more patient cos some things are not in your hands. SO hang in there
> 
> ISI- ur period will arrive..lupron can delay it a bit.
> 
> Everyone else- I have not been able to scroll through the pages. I will later today. All u lovely ladies are on my mind and I hope things works out for ALL of us.
> 
> xoxo

I haven't/won't be doing anything harmful. The only things I've tried are drinking parsley tea and using clary sage essential oil. Neither can have any negative side effects... So, its a sort of "can't hurt, might help" situation.



Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: I'm still ridiculously excited for you!!! OMG! That's fantastic!!!! :yipee:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Doodar!!!!!

Megg - I was going to make a joke like I did in an earlier post to Mrs G (?) where I said to convince yourself that your pg, buy the most expensive pg test, etc and then she'll show since that works for me every month but I don't think you're in the mood for a joke! :hugs::hugs: I'm sending my thoughts your way. She'll show.

Isi - AF is sort of, kind of here but not in the way she needs to be for me to start the bcp. Maybe tomorrow?

Hi to everyone else!

Springflower - you doing ok?


----------



## teapot

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - I was going to make a joke like I did in an earlier post to Mrs G (?) where I said to convince yourself that your pg, buy the most expensive pg test, etc and then she'll show since that works for me every month

I said exactly the same thing on our Nov thread! Always did it for me.

***************************************************

Doodar - Massive Congratulations to you. xx


----------



## Megg33k

It is funny... and I did get a smile out of it. But, that doesn't usually do anything for me. I have FRER's in the bathroom and I've been going commando with no feminine products with me for 2 days in hopes that she'd not be able to resist the opportunity to ruin my day/clothing... but nada! Perhaps I need to USE an FRER to "waste it" before she'll show? I dunno. That might be tomorrow's tactic! :dohh:


----------



## MrsF

hopefully my pic has uploaded :) Am officially PUPO :happydance: day 6 blasto thawed beautifully (so we still have one on ice for another transfer), and by the time they were ready to put it back in, it had started to hatch - even better :) doc was v pleased with the quality too. so, OTD is a week on sunday (24th oct). i'm very sleepy after sedation, so off for a nap.

Doodar - :happydance: that's frikkin amazing news :happydance: so so so very happy for you hun :happydance:

megg - sorry about your news, i hope AF bloody well shows up soon

thankyou for my good luck wishes, really means alot x x x 
:sleep:

yay!!! Pic attached - that's our day 6 blasto :) x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0472.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mercyme

Doodar!!!!!!!!!!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you! It's such a wonderful thing to hear good news from our October ladies. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Megg, I seriously know what you're feeling -- I was 6 days late, and on top of that, I actually thought I might be *early*, so really it felt like I was 9 days late. Oh, how slow those days can go by. I couldn't sleep, could only obsess & check my undies 10xs a day. It was dreadful. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, too. :hugs::hugs:

MrsF -- PUPO!!! eeeeee!! That is super exciting. And a frostie!! Yay! I'll be awaiting good news from you in the next couple weeks. Take care of yourself. :flower:


----------



## mercyme

looknomore said:


> Just a short post- Got to know informally - I have 15 embies. Dun know anything else. I had a 90% fertilization so have calculated that they probably got 17 eggs. DH's sperm was fine- very good quality in the words of the embryologist. Will collect the fertilization report and give details. My FS does a day 3 transfers and according to her she has highest success rates with those. Am wondering if I should ask for a blastocyst. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> xoxo

Wow -- great numbers, looknomore! That's a very hopeful sign. 
According to my RE, everyone used to do day 3 transfers *only* -- but now, if they can make it to day 5, it gives the drs a better idea of which ones are really strong & growing (self-selection, she said). I don't know what that means for your treatment, but it's not uncommon to do day 3 still.


----------



## Britt11

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

yeah thats amazing!!! :happydance::happydance: congrats!!!! is this our first expecting lady on this thread?? :thumbup:
did you have many symptoms Doodar, did you just know??
:hugs:

congrats MrsF on being PUPO!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh that's lovely, Mrs F!! So happy for you. YAY for another PUPO Princess!!!

Maxxi, I hope she kicks in the way she ought to, quickly! It sucks having to wait! Good luck babes.

Megg, praying the old hag stops being a party pooper and shows up already!!!!

As for me, I'm bleeding sooooo heavily! Gosh, almost getting scary. But I guess this is normal......right?


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I was bleeding heavily! :( Or bleeding at all!


----------



## fleur123

hello ladies i wondered if i can join you i was half on the other 4 leaf clover thread for a bit but my icsi was still a long way off and had a few hiccups along the way etc etc.... anyhow i had ec yesterday felt so positive up till then... then they only managed to collect 5 eggs!! I cried the whole way through i guess i just didn't respond very well to the drugs they changed my dose half way though so im hoping thats why. Got my call this morning to say 3 had fertalized and going bk in for et tomorrow. I just feel so gutted as i was sure because im only 24 and i was convinced i would have loads of eggs and have a blasto put back and now im left with 3 eggs, one going back on day 3 and i sware he said they should b 4 cells by then???? 4 bloody cells whats that about!! im sorry to rant but i just need a bit of support dont know if its the hormones but i just feel so upset with myself!! good luck to the rest of you ladies fingers crossed for some more bfps!!!! xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Go Doodar! congratulations - thats excellant news - so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Fleur - you probably right in saying that you didn't respond well to the meds. Hang in there.

Mrs F - congrats! What a pretty pic!

looknomore - Congrats too!

Megg - walking around without feminine products is a great idea!

AF is officially here! On Thursday morning I go into the office for a blood pressure check and if that's good I'll start my bcp the same day. So it looks like I'll start stimming on Nov 4th!


----------



## MissMonty

fleur123 said:


> hello ladies i wondered if i can join you i was half on the other 4 leaf clover thread for a bit but my icsi was still a long way off and had a few hiccups along the way etc etc.... anyhow i had ec yesterday felt so positive up till then... then they only managed to collect 5 eggs!! I cried the whole way through i guess i just didn't respond very well to the drugs they changed my dose half way though so im hoping thats why. Got my call this morning to say 3 had fertalized and going bk in for et tomorrow. I just feel so gutted as i was sure because im only 24 and i was convinced i would have loads of eggs and have a blasto put back and now im left with 3 eggs, one going back on day 3 and i sware he said they should b 4 cells by then???? 4 bloody cells whats that about!! im sorry to rant but i just need a bit of support dont know if its the hormones but i just feel so upset with myself!! good luck to the rest of you ladies fingers crossed for some more bfps!!!! xxx

Hey Fleur :hugs: 5 eggs is really good - I know it doesn't sound many but you got 3 embies from them and that's great! Is this your first ICSI? My first I didn't repond as well as they hoped - I only got 3 eggs but luckily 2 of those became embies - they were both grade 2 and had one put back at 4 cell and the other frozen. Like you I was gutted I only got the 2 embies but the fertility clinic keep telling me is quality not quantity. Remember it only takes one! Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies :flower: again I'm so rubbish at keeping up with all the post, don't seem to get much time to do anything much at the mo works is so busy :dohh:

MrsF - YAY you're PUPO :happydance: wishing you a relaxing TWW

Wrighty - OMG I can't believe how many embies you have - great news, although sorry to read you weren't able to go a head as planned, I found the frozen cycle much less stressful and quite straight forward. I hope you're feeling better and the next 3 months fly by for you :hugs:

Megg - are you waiting to start stimming? AF was late for me whilst down regging think I ended up having a 33 day cycle and that's really lomg for me :hugs:

maxxiandniko - I hope all goes well on Thursday :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

AFM - I've been stimming for 9 days now, had scan yesturday and have 19 sizeable follicles, got another scan tomorrow and might have EC on Friday this week or Monday next week depending on the result of tomorrows scan. I'm responding much better this time, first time cycle was on 2 powers of menopur and this time on 3, feeling quite bloated at the mo and drinking so much water. Starting to get really nervous about EC eek!!


----------



## fleur123

thank you for your replies, and you are right miss monty it does only take one, i just wanted a super duper one back! i guess we all do you just never know what will happen with this ivf road. Yeah this is my first and as my hubby keeps saying dont worry weve still got another 2 go's!! i have coped a lot better than i though i would with the process but i dont fancy doing it all again but i will of corse, just got to keep my fingers crossed and hope that my little 4 cell grows! at least i have 2 to freeze so im greatful for that. Fingers crossed for your next icsi xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

*WOOOOOOHOOOOOO* im so happy for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xx

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/bfpcongrats.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Maxxi - JEALOUS!!! I'm downing parsley tea like its delicious! LOL Whatever helps! Glad she showed for you! Maybe she'll show for me tonight! Good luck Thurs!

Monty- I'm waiting to start BCP's! Stimming will be NEXT CD1... which will be in 2.5 weeks if all goes well with this AF showing soon! Good luck with EC!

Mrs F - Congrats on PUPO! :yipee:

Wrighty - Fab # of embies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> *WOOOOOOHOOOOOO* im so happy for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xx
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/bfpcongrats.gifClick to expand...

Just saw this HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! OUR FIRST BFFFFFFFFFFFFPPPPPPPPPP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wrighty thats pretty impressive... I thought it was November 5th already... i was just about to buy a toffee apple and some candy floss!!!! :thumbup:

Off to update the first page.... have i missed any PUPO ladies? If anyone has updates that i have missed please say..... NOW!!! :flower:


----------



## looknomore

Hey Ladies- Met my FS today. They picked up 18 eggs. 15 fertilized. They are going to tell me tomm what grades the embies are before the transfer. My FS does the grading only on day 3. The interesting part is- she says that since I have a decent amount of embies she wants to try a sequential transfer which is - I will have a day 3 transfer tomm and then if I blastocysts on day 5, I will have day 5 transfer as well. If it works and I get multiples (more than 2) she is going to reduce the extras. She seemed very confident and said she does reductions very frequently.

All sounds good to me..Sadly- it still does not guarantee that it will work. That really sucks. Am waiting for tomm to know what quality the embies are. Am thinking all 15 cant be bad.

I have a question about pessaries. I have been taking progesterone pessaries and they ooze out after a few hours in form of some pink gooey sticky stuff. is that normal?

Another very interesting thing I would like to share with u all- I am taking viagra (a diff brand name) vaginally twice a day.:haha: The idea is to increase the blood flow to the uterus because thats what viagra does. I am finding it very amusing


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Just a short post- Got to know informally - I have 15 embies. Dun know anything else. I had a 90% fertilization so have calculated that they probably got 17 eggs. DH's sperm was fine- very good quality in the words of the embryologist. Will collect the fertilization report and give details. My FS does a day 3 transfers and according to her she has highest success rates with those. Am wondering if I should ask for a blastocyst. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Wow -- great numbers, looknomore! That's a very hopeful sign.
> According to my RE, everyone used to do day 3 transfers *only* -- but now, if they can make it to day 5, it gives the drs a better idea of which ones are really strong & growing (self-selection, she said). I don't know what that means for your treatment, but it's not uncommon to do day 3 still.Click to expand...

Great number of embies hun... my hospital always do 3 day transfers and i got BFP with my first IVF with a 3-dayer. They dont even like the frosties going to blast and try to freeze them before they get that far. They ideally try to freeze on Day 4 before they get to blast but sometimes they grow too quick and they dont consider that "ideal" They think they are best put back into their natural environment and also there is less chance of them "keeling over"


----------



## Megg33k

My clinic speaks of using viagra too! Its funny! LOL


----------



## looknomore

Mrs F- congrats on being pupo. I think I am going to be PUPO tomm.

Sammy- whats your news honey. Hoping things are better at home for u

ISI - Your AF is here..ALL the best for the stimming. Its not bad at all. And a bit exciting with the scans and monitoring. Things will start moving faster now

Fleur- Its the quality that matters in IVF so dont lose heart. I personally know someone who got a BFP wih just 1 embie

maxxi- Good luck for the stimming. 4th Nov is not that far

Miss monty- 19 is a very good number. Actually its an ideal number as its a good number without causing OHSS. All the best for the EC. The bloating is horrible. I too have a bloated stomach right now esp since the doc had to put pressure on my left ovary as it was hiding behind my uterus.

Wrighty- How u feeling honey. Hope u are better.

I am running low grade fever today but the doc is not too worried. Apparently my EC was bit tricky as the endo in my left ovary has made the ovary shift behind the uterus even after the endo was removed its still positionally difficult to reach. Have a bit of a bruise and pain in the abdomen as well. Am hoping it does not effect the ET


----------



## MrsF

looknomore - i had that last time, and when i mentioned to the nurse this time, she said to insert the tabs whilst you're lying down, and stayed lying down for at least half an hour. I've noticed the carrier-yucky stuff does come out, but it's not for a while after insertion, so i know i have lots of progesterone up there....

unfortunately, it's gotta come out sometime gal ;) x x x


----------



## yomo

Sammy2009 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> *WOOOOOOHOOOOOO* im so happy for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xx
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/bfpcongrats.gifClick to expand...
> 
> Just saw this HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! OUR FIRST BFFFFFFFFFFFFPPPPPPPPPP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wrighty thats pretty impressive... I thought it was November 5th already... i was just about to buy a toffee apple and some candy floss!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Off to update the first page.... have i missed any PUPO ladies? If anyone has updates that i have missed please say..... NOW!!! :flower:Click to expand...

You need to update me I am PUPO 9th October 5 day 

Congrats again to Doodar xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry ive been awol lost the net again but im back on :happydance::happydance:

Megg - thanks hun. cant wait to start using them. hope :witch: arrives very soon and i dont understand why they are syaing your going to miss your treatment. as AF marks the start of IVF. wether your on long or short it all goes off AF. i really do hope they were wrong when they told you that :hugs::hugs: xx

Fleur - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gifon being PUPO hun xx

Missmonty - thanks hun. ive already had 2 FET just hope the next one give my little bubs. that sounds great hun good luck with your scan tomorrow xx

MrsF - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gif on being PUPO hun with 1 beautiful blast xx

Maxx - :happydance::happydance: thats great hun. bet its great to have a rough date for stims good luck xx

Looknomore - :happydance::happydance: thats great news hun. good luck with transfer. ive never heard of a reduction before but i have heard about the viagra hope it works for you hun xx

Sammy - thanks hun. im taking my cheerleader duty very seriously hehehehe. how are you hun. long long to wait now for your FET xx

Isi - hows your cycle going hun. sometimes it delays AF sometimes AF is early and sometimes its on time. its different for everyone xx

sorry to everyone ive missed i will be back on in a bit to finish off but i need food :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## wrightywales

yomo said:


> You need to update me I am PUPO 9th October 5 day
> 
> Congrats again to Doodar xxx

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gif on being PUPO hun :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wrightywales

oppppssss forgot to write about myself :haha::haha::haha:

im doing well bloating is going down nicely now. i have looked id say about 4 months pregnant since friday so im sooooo glad its going. i am still a little bit sore but nothing really to worry about. had a phone call off the hospital on monday and the blood they took clotted before they could do any test on it (not sure why or if it means anything) so they might want to repeat them on thursday when i have my scan. im still taking things easy but have started to do some things around the house

i will be back xx


----------



## Megg33k

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> sorry ive been awol lost the net again but im back on :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Megg - thanks hun. cant wait to start using them. hope :witch: arrives very soon and *i dont understand why they are syaing your going to miss your treatment. as AF marks the start of IVF. wether your on long or short it all goes off AF.* i really do hope they were wrong when they told you that :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> Fleur - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gifon being PUPO hun xx
> 
> Missmonty - thanks hun. ive already had 2 FET just hope the next one give my little bubs. that sounds great hun good luck with your scan tomorrow xx
> 
> MrsF - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gif on being PUPO hun with 1 beautiful blast xx
> 
> Maxx - :happydance::happydance: thats great hun. bet its great to have a rough date for stims good luck xx
> 
> Looknomore - :happydance::happydance: thats great news hun. good luck with transfer. ive never heard of a reduction before but i have heard about the viagra hope it works for you hun xx
> 
> Sammy - thanks hun. im taking my cheerleader duty very seriously hehehehe. how are you hun. long long to wait now for your FET xx
> 
> Isi - hows your cycle going hun. sometimes it delays AF sometimes AF is early and sometimes its on time. its different for everyone xx
> 
> sorry to everyone ive missed i will be back on in a bit to finish off but i need food :haha::haha::haha: xx

They require a certain # of days of birth control pills... and they pull all of us off the birth control at the same time to get us all to CD1 for Nov 1. They have very static cycle dates. If I don't start very soon, I won't have enough days of the birth control pills in and they won't allow me to start the Nov cycle. :cry:


----------



## Britt11

fleur123 said:


> hello ladies i wondered if i can join you i was half on the other 4 leaf clover thread for a bit but my icsi was still a long way off and had a few hiccups along the way etc etc.... anyhow i had ec yesterday felt so positive up till then... then they only managed to collect 5 eggs!! I cried the whole way through i guess i just didn't respond very well to the drugs they changed my dose half way though so im hoping thats why. Got my call this morning to say 3 had fertalized and going bk in for et tomorrow. I just feel so gutted as i was sure because im only 24 and i was convinced i would have loads of eggs and have a blasto put back and now im left with 3 eggs, one going back on day 3 and i sware he said they should b 4 cells by then???? 4 bloody cells whats that about!! im sorry to rant but i just need a bit of support dont know if its the hormones but i just feel so upset with myself!! good luck to the rest of you ladies fingers crossed for some more bfps!!!! xxx

Hey Fleur, this whole IVF/ICSI thing is new for me as well but I have to say your 3 Embies are probably top quality at age 24 :thumbup: seriously, I see a bfp coming up for you soon....agghhh, to be 24 again that would be so nice :hugs: Good luck sweets and keep us posted but I have no doubt it will be good news.

Yom0- congrats on being pupo :happydance::happydance: :baby: woo hoo

I must say ladies, this is a very exciting thread, lots going on and everything is moving so quickly!! I am happy to watch and learn until its my turn, but you better stick around for my ET on Dec 3rd lol!!

:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Megg33k said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> sorry ive been awol lost the net again but im back on :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Megg - thanks hun. cant wait to start using them. hope :witch: arrives very soon and *i dont understand why they are syaing your going to miss your treatment. as AF marks the start of IVF. wether your on long or short it all goes off AF.* i really do hope they were wrong when they told you that :hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> Fleur - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gifon being PUPO hun xx
> 
> Missmonty - thanks hun. ive already had 2 FET just hope the next one give my little bubs. that sounds great hun good luck with your scan tomorrow xx
> 
> MrsF - https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/Congratsheart.gif on being PUPO hun with 1 beautiful blast xx
> 
> Maxx - :happydance::happydance: thats great hun. bet its great to have a rough date for stims good luck xx
> 
> Looknomore - :happydance::happydance: thats great news hun. good luck with transfer. ive never heard of a reduction before but i have heard about the viagra hope it works for you hun xx
> 
> Sammy - thanks hun. im taking my cheerleader duty very seriously hehehehe. how are you hun. long long to wait now for your FET xx
> 
> Isi - hows your cycle going hun. sometimes it delays AF sometimes AF is early and sometimes its on time. its different for everyone xx
> 
> sorry to everyone ive missed i will be back on in a bit to finish off but i need food :haha::haha::haha: xx
> 
> They require a certain # of days of birth control pills... and they pull all of us off the birth control at the same time to get us all to CD1 for Nov 1. They have very static cycle dates. If I don't start very soon, I won't have enough days of the birth control pills in and they won't allow me to start the Nov cycle. :cry:Click to expand...

awwww hun. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; she arrives very very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both POSITIVE!!!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. Can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

Well done honey x :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

This thread is moving so fast, went to work on page 78, get back on page 82!!!!

Congrats to the new PUPO girls, I can't wait until I can get to that stage!!!

Day 5 on down regging today - it's moving sooooo slow.

Bet my AF will be delayed to so I'll be joining Megg with the witch dance!!!!

It's getting really exciting now with our first BFP, I'm so happy for you Doodar! Well done and make sure you take care of yourself!

Everyone else hi and pma for where ever you are in your cycle.


----------



## missy10

HI, thought id come on and see how everyone is getting on!!! there is soooo much positivity on here tonight! i had my base line scan today and startin menopur tomorrow got my next scam a week friday!!


----------



## missy10

hahaha meant scan!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - you mentioned that they have all of you following the same schedule. Are you involved in some sort of research protocol?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - you mentioned that they have all of you following the same schedule. Are you involved in some sort of research protocol?

No. They do the same thing every month with every group. Everyone starts on the same day and ends around the same time. Its so they can focus 100% on each stage of the process all the time. Everyone starts AF whenever the cycle prior, they do blood work for everyone and then put them all on BCP, they pull them all off at the same time to start everyone's CD1 around the beginning of the IVF cycle (Nov 1, in this case). Everyone starts stimming, they spend the next couple of weeks on follie watch with u/s's and blood work, then as each person is ready they start doing triggers and egg collections and embryo transfers. Everyone should have ET done in time to start the next group on blood work and BCP's whilst waiting for the results of the current cycle. Everyone cycles together... every month.


----------



## missy10

how do i put a picture on please cant find the right setting
???


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - you mentioned that they have all of you following the same schedule. Are you involved in some sort of research protocol?
> 
> No. They do the same thing every month with every group. Everyone starts on the same day and ends around the same time. Its so they can focus 100% on each stage of the process all the time. Everyone starts AF whenever the cycle prior, they do blood work for everyone and then put them all on BCP, they pull them all off at the same time to start everyone's CD1 around the beginning of the IVF cycle (Nov 1, in this case). Everyone starts stimming, they spend the next couple of weeks on follie watch with u/s's and blood work, then as each person is ready they start doing triggers and egg collections and embryo transfers. Everyone should have ET done in time to start the next group on blood work and BCP's whilst waiting for the results of the current cycle. Everyone cycles together... every month.Click to expand...

That's frustrating. Any sign of AF?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - you mentioned that they have all of you following the same schedule. Are you involved in some sort of research protocol?
> 
> No. They do the same thing every month with every group. Everyone starts on the same day and ends around the same time. Its so they can focus 100% on each stage of the process all the time. Everyone starts AF whenever the cycle prior, they do blood work for everyone and then put them all on BCP, they pull them all off at the same time to start everyone's CD1 around the beginning of the IVF cycle (Nov 1, in this case). Everyone starts stimming, they spend the next couple of weeks on follie watch with u/s's and blood work, then as each person is ready they start doing triggers and egg collections and embryo transfers. Everyone should have ET done in time to start the next group on blood work and BCP's whilst waiting for the results of the current cycle. Everyone cycles together... every month.Click to expand...
> 
> That's frustrating. Any sign of AF?Click to expand...

It IS frustrating! No sign so far! I've had 4 cups of my parsley tea today and 1 last night. I used Clary Sage oil last night on a hot, wet washcloth and tonight I did the recommended bath with it. I ran a hot bath and put in a few drops and just chilled in there for a bit. I maybe have had a stray cramp, but its impossible to say if its related. :(


----------



## Doodar

Morning ladies.

I tried to get online last night but my bloody internet went down. Typical!!
Thank you so much for all the congrats. I am still in shock. It feels so surreal. Doesn't feel like it's happening to me. I am so happy at the moment I could burst. I want to shout it from the rooftops. I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT. I tested again this morning and the line was still there lol. Just waiting on the clinic to phone me back to confirm a date for my scan. I just want to say to all those ladies on this rollercoaster of a journey that no matter how much the odd's seem against you, don't ever give up hope. The odd's were so against us, that I was ready to give up before I even started. We battled on knowing that the chances were slim, but were there is slim chance, there is still hope. Miracles do happen. So when the odd's seem against you just think of me. This board is moving so fast now it's hard to keep up but I just want to say that each and everone of you have been my rock and I love you all. Tons and tons of babydust to all of you. May the BFP'S carry on. x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Doodar!!

Still soooo very happy and chuffed for you. Yours is a fairy tale story and proof that even in the most difficult of circumstances, good things can still happen!!

Happy 8+ months hun :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Thanks so much isi :hugs:

Here is some piccies for everyone to see. My little blasto's.


----------



## Doodar

Which resulted in this hee hee!!


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> Which resulted in this hee hee!!

Did you have any symptoms? xx


----------



## MrsF

fab piccies doodar :happydance::happydance::happydance:
can't wait to see the scan ones next ;) x x x 

megg - how goes the AF dance hun? i wonder if the bumpy car journey, curry and hot bath would work?!!! x x x

hi to everyone else ladies - the thread sure is buzzing at the mo!!!

AFM - not even 24 hours in and i think i'm going crazy already!!! At least i don't have to wait the full 2 weeks, but it still feels like next sunday is a gazillion miles away!!! had some stabbing pains last night, but doc said I might be a bit uncomfy following ET. i'm visualising like crazy, i'm drinking lots of water, i'm resting, and i'm frikkin impatient!!! 

missy10 - i just went to "post reply" as normal, then hit the little paperclip on the tool bar (next to font / sizes, etc), then uploaded it from there.

will be lurking most of the afternoon ladies, catch you soon x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I tried to get online last night but my bloody internet went down. Typical!!
> Thank you so much for all the congrats. I am still in shock. It feels so surreal. Doesn't feel like it's happening to me. I am so happy at the moment I could burst. I want to shout it from the rooftops. I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT. I tested again this morning and the line was still there lol. Just waiting on the clinic to phone me back to confirm a date for my scan. I just want to say to all those ladies on this rollercoaster of a journey that no matter how much the odd's seem against you, don't ever give up hope. The odd's were so against us, that I was ready to give up before I even started. We battled on knowing that the chances were slim, but were there is slim chance, there is still hope. Miracles do happen. So when the odd's seem against you just think of me. This board is moving so fast now it's hard to keep up but I just want to say that each and everone of you have been my rock and I love you all. Tons and tons of babydust to all of you. May the BFP'S carry on. x

That made me tear up a bit. I remember you having a bit of a wobble about the whole thing after the sperm retrieval biopsy thingy. But, I just had a feeling that it would all work out for you! And, it did! I'm SO happy for you! I imagine your OH is probably as excited as is humanly possible?



Doodar said:


> Thanks so much isi :hugs:
> 
> Here is some piccies for everyone to see. My little blasto's.

Aww! Such cute little buggers!



MrsF said:


> fab piccies doodar :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> can't wait to see the scan ones next ;) x x x
> 
> megg - how goes the AF dance hun? i wonder if the bumpy car journey, curry and hot bath would work?!!! x x x
> 
> hi to everyone else ladies - the thread sure is buzzing at the mo!!!
> 
> AFM - not even 24 hours in and i think i'm going crazy already!!! At least i don't have to wait the full 2 weeks, but it still feels like next sunday is a gazillion miles away!!! had some stabbing pains last night, but doc said I might be a bit uncomfy following ET. i'm visualising like crazy, i'm drinking lots of water, i'm resting, and i'm frikkin impatient!!!
> 
> missy10 - i just went to "post reply" as normal, then hit the little paperclip on the tool bar (next to font / sizes, etc), then uploaded it from there.
> 
> will be lurking most of the afternoon ladies, catch you soon x x x x

I did a hot bath last night, and I could try the car ride. But, I don't go near curry! LOL

:hugs: I'm sure Sunday will come as quickly as it can!


----------



## Doodar

Yomo no I didn't have any symptoms that made me think yeah I'm defo pregnant. I had a bit of boob leakage on fri after a warm shower but I put that down to the progesterone, who knows. The only other thing was the major cramps on Sun more like stabbing pains, but nothing really that made me think yeah this is it. I still have no symptoms now. I don't feel any different.

MrsF the 2ww is a killer isn't it. I'm so glad I didn't have the whole 2 weeks to wait, that would have been so hard. Stay strong hunny, positive thinking and positive visulization. Get talking to those embies lol hubby thought I was going mad but hey it worked hee hee!!

Thanks meggy, they are kinda cute aren't they. Couldn't stop looking at them lol. OH it over the moon. He is working away for a few days from tomorrow and I don't want him to go boo hoo!! I want to stay here and we can sit on cloud 9 together.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! It sucks he'll be gone at such a happy time! But, you have your baby/ies to keep you company! :hugs:

AFM... Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!


----------



## Britt11

Doodar said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I tried to get online last night but my bloody internet went down. Typical!!
> Thank you so much for all the congrats. I am still in shock. It feels so surreal. Doesn't feel like it's happening to me. I am so happy at the moment I could burst. I want to shout it from the rooftops. I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT I'M PREGNANT. I tested again this morning and the line was still there lol. Just waiting on the clinic to phone me back to confirm a date for my scan. I just want to say to all those ladies on this rollercoaster of a journey that no matter how much the odd's seem against you, don't ever give up hope. The odd's were so against us, that I was ready to give up before I even started. We battled on knowing that the chances were slim, but were there is slim chance, there is still hope. Miracles do happen. So when the odd's seem against you just think of me. This board is moving so fast now it's hard to keep up but I just want to say that each and everone of you have been my rock and I love you all. Tons and tons of babydust to all of you. May the BFP'S carry on. x

this is such wonderful news Doodar, can you please tell me what your situation was again? Sorry I dont remember if it was male factor or something on your end as well?
i love these types of stories, keeps us going
:hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Hey Everyone- I am PUPO. 3 Grade A embies transferred. ET was uncomfortable. Much more than the IUIs. Doc said its because of the viagra tablets I am taking vaginally as it makes the area more muscular. Not fun at all.

I am now waiting to see if any of my embies turn into blasts. Its gamble. If i get good grade blasts then I have a day 5 transfer also where the FS will transfer 1 blast. Will have to wait and see if that happens. Am thinking realistically atleast 1 of the 12 embies should make a blast. The embryologist met me today to explain things. He says the conversion rate to blasts is 0-40%. 40% being Maximum. Am praying for a bit of luck as it will take up my chances. I am anyway working on a lower success rate cos of my Endo

I am on tons of pills now. Also taking progesterone injections, immunosuppresants. I hope its all worth it.

Doodar- I am really happy for u. 

Mrs F- we are PUPO together. I know there are more PUPO ladies. I am going to compile a list tomm morning.

Ladies- this thread is going to be a very lucky thread. I can feel it in my heart.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Yay Megg!

Congrats looknomore!!

Nothing going on with me at the moment.


----------



## MrsF

megg - :happydance: bout time!!!! go girl!!

looknomore - yay for pupo-pal!!! :happydance: 3 embies plus one blasto - good grief missus - that's quads!!!!! one of those (if not all) will be a beautiful bubba in 9 months time :happydance:

doodar - i'm still tickled pink for you :) it's so good to have an october BFP :) 

how many PUPO ladies do we have currently? and when's official testing day for all? Mine's Sunday 24th October (yeah right, as if i'm gonna wait til then.....)

love to all x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi everyone!

There are too many people now to reply individually but ill try to keep up!

Well done looknomore for the ET today and sorry it was painful but the worst is over now... although i do consider the 2WW to be the hardest period to get through, no pain but lots of mental stress!!!! Try and keep optimistic :hugs:


----------



## fleur123

hello all, just wanted to say congrats to doodar you give us all hope!!! and to the rest lost and lots of sticky baby dust and fingers crossed we can all join doodar soon!

i had my et today surprisingly enough it went great didnt feel a thing saw my little embe get dropped in so fingers crossed they will stick m praying for a mirical as it was only on a 4 cell but the embroligist said the quality is peferct and mutipling nicely so that gave me a bit of hope praying the next 2 weeks fly by..... but if i was to test early when do you think i would get an accurate result?? xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> megg - :happydance: bout time!!!! go girl!!
> 
> looknomore - yay for pupo-pal!!! :happydance: 3 embies plus one blasto - good grief missus - that's quads!!!!! one of those (if not all) will be a beautiful bubba in 9 months time :happydance:
> 
> doodar - i'm still tickled pink for you :) it's so good to have an october BFP :)
> 
> how many PUPO ladies do we have currently? and when's official testing day for all? Mine's Sunday 24th October (yeah right, as if i'm gonna wait til then.....)
> 
> love to all x x x x

We have 4 at the moment (all details are on the first page) but it would be good to update the testing dates... so PUPOS, when are you testing? Spill.... :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Aww! It sucks he'll be gone at such a happy time! But, you have your baby/ies to keep you company! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!

Thanks god for that!!! I was starting to worry a bit for you... tell her next time she should be 9 months late!!!! :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Well my official testing date is Friday 22nd but I had a 5 day transfer so surely I can do a test before then as I won't be able to hold out that long! Xx


----------



## Sammy2009

yomo said:


> Well my official testing date is Friday 22nd but I had a 5 day transfer so surely I can do a test before then as I won't be able to hold out that long! Xx

hI yOMO - im just updating the front page.... how many embies did you have transfered and how many days old were they? Hope your feeling well? :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww! It sucks he'll be gone at such a happy time! But, you have your baby/ies to keep you company! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!
> 
> Thanks god for that!!! I was starting to worry a bit for you... tell her next time she should be 9 months late!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was starting to worry a bit for me too! I'm not out the woods... no progress further than the spotting... but that could take a while still (hours at least, maybe a day or two). I hope they'll go forward from today though! Still no call back!

I still need to see her one more time (when they pull me off the BCP's) before her 9mo vay-cay! But, then she's welcome to go for a looooooong time!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww! It sucks he'll be gone at such a happy time! But, you have your baby/ies to keep you company! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... Temp drop, cramps, spotting! :yipee: Already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close enough!
> 
> Thanks god for that!!! I was starting to worry a bit for you... tell her next time she should be 9 months late!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was starting to worry a bit for me too! I'm not out the woods... no progress further than the spotting... but that could take a while still (hours at least, maybe a day or two). I hope they'll go forward from today though! Still no call back!
> 
> I still need to see her one more time (when they pull me off the BCP's) before her 9mo vay-cay! But, then she's welcome to go for a looooooong time!Click to expand...

Well your spotting so you must have full flow soon.... :happydance:

9 month vacation??????? Its ok for some ay? :haha:

I had no choice with mine, i didnt even know she had arrived and was at a horse show with DD and there she was.... in her full glory! Its been a really heavy AF. I never used to have really heavy periods, just since this IVF lark recently. She is about to bugger off again though so ill be glad of that!


----------



## Britt11

yomo said:


> Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx

I have everything crossed for you hon for a big huge :bfp::dust::dust:

anyone heard from Mysillygirls today? i hope she is doing okay, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you hon for a big huge :bfp::dust::dust:
> 
> anyone heard from Mysillygirls today? i hope she is doing okay, thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...

hi britt how are you hun? :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you hon for a big huge :bfp::dust::dust:
> 
> anyone heard from Mysillygirls today? i hope she is doing okay, thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Britt, it wont be long till it's your turn xx

Sammy, when is your ET? xx


----------



## Sammy2009

yomo said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you hon for a big huge :bfp::dust::dust:
> 
> anyone heard from Mysillygirls today? i hope she is doing okay, thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Britt, it wont be long till it's your turn xx
> 
> Sammy, when is your ET? xxClick to expand...

well scan is 22nd oct.... then FET 6 days later if all is well and if the embie doesnt arrest!!!


----------



## yomo

Well fingers crossed hun, I hope everything goes to plan xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi again!

I just had my phone consultation with the pgd people. I started to get anxious about ivf and it's not going to happen till a month from now! I give all of you who have been through this so much credit. It's truly a stressful thing. Well I'm hoping to start the bcp tomorrow so I'll the next 3 weeks to pretend like none of this is happening!

Oh and I have another silly question - what does OTD stand for?


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Only had 1 babes as we were only allowed one ( and we had 5 day transfer. Yep I am well thanks, just hating this 2ww xxx
> 
> I have everything crossed for you hon for a big huge :bfp::dust::dust:
> 
> anyone heard from Mysillygirls today? i hope she is doing okay, thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hi britt how are you hun? :hugs:Click to expand...

good thank you, getting excited for all you ladies!! Mine seems so far away but it will be here soon enough.
I hope your frostie does well hon!!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I just had my phone consultation with the pgd people. I started to get anxious about ivf and it's not going to happen till a month from now! I give all of you who have been through this so much credit. It's truly a stressful thing. Well I'm hoping to start the bcp tomorrow so I'll the next 3 weeks to pretend like none of this is happening!
> 
> Oh and I have another silly question - what does OTD stand for?

I also start my birth control tomorrow!!! LOL :yipee:

OTD = Official Testing Date


I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!


----------



## Mrs-G

;-)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> I just had my phone consultation with the pgd people. I started to get anxious about ivf and it's not going to happen till a month from now! I give all of you who have been through this so much credit. It's truly a stressful thing. Well I'm hoping to start the bcp tomorrow so I'll the next 3 weeks to pretend like none of this is happening!
> 
> Oh and I have another silly question - what does OTD stand for?
> 
> I also start my birth control tomorrow!!! LOL :yipee:
> 
> OTD = Official Testing Date
> 
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!Click to expand...


Yay for you! Lupron is injectable? I have 21 days on bcp before I do anything with injectables. I did my day 3 bloods with my last cycle. They're still drawing blood tomorrow - hepatitis panel, hiv, all that good stuff. Next week I have my IVF orientation. Will probably make me just as anxious as today's consult did!


----------



## Blue12

I am not currently on anything - but I am really feeling weird pains in my ovaries - makes me kind of worry. I wil be starting lupron on cd 21 - oct 25 - can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Doodar

Morning girlies,

Hope your all good. :flower:

I am still on cloud 9 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: It's an amazing feeling.
Have my scan booked for 2 weeks today and I can't wait :happydance:.
I know it's early days but I'm really enjoying it. I spoke to the nurse at the clinic yesterday and asked if I could book my scan in for a later time and she said NO we don't do scans in the afternoon because if there is anything wrong with the pregnancy then we can't access a doctor in the afternoon. I was like WOAH!!!! burst my bubble why don't ya! tsk!


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies
havent read thru everything yet as I have been missing in action staying in england for 3 weeks during my ivf in a cottage with no internet access. my treatment was delayed by 1 week as my bloods were mad, very high lh which the clinic had never seen before-typical me!! anyway i finally started injections on cd 8 but only managed two good follicles- i mean two god i produce one every month on my own without drugs so a bit pathetic! anyway all things considered we decided to downgrade to iui as the clinic felt this was better with just 2 follicles and we also got most of our money back to try again as they advised this could have been a strange cycle and they will also change my drug protocol next time etc. so here i am had the iui on monday and testing 29th oct praying it works then thining that it prob won't etc. follicles were 18 and 25 mm 5 days before iui and a wee small one at 6. will go now to try to catch up on everyone xx


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies (and beans....;) )

Yomo - you're two days infront of me, my OTD is sunday 24th, but i had a day 6 blasto put back, so does that make me one day behind?? lol, too confusing!!! We're about the same time, lol. There is nooooooooooooooo way i'll be able to wait til the 24th, and that's even with 2 days taken off for the fact it's a blasto. I've been googling (dangerous, I know...) and some ladies have had positives shown 6dp5dt. But then i guess that depends on how many were put back in. how are you getting through this awful time? any signs yet for you?

I'm 2dp6dt and feel no different, just incredibly impatient. I've got marking to do today which I hate, but at least it takes my mind off stuff! i said to DH last night that within the next day, our fate will be sealed, it will have either implanted, or given up. i'm obviously routing for the the first option...

Sammy - :happydance: for scan date! hope you're well hun x x x

Megg - pleased things are moving for you hun x x x

glitterqueen - welcome back hun :hugs: sorry things didn't work the way you had planned, i'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need ivf, and that the iui will do it for you gal x x x 

maxxi - ivf is most definitely stressful, but the frozen cycle hasn't been as bad for me, but also i guess once you've been through one fresh cycle, the fear of the unknown is no longer there, and it's easier to "relax" into it x x x 

morning mrs BFP aka doodar!!! can't wait to see the scan pics in 2 weeks :happydance: ignore the nurse, you won't need a doc ;) x x x

much love to all the other October, strong and beautiful ladies :flower:

x x x x


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> morning ladies (and beans....;) )
> 
> Yomo - you're two days infront of me, my OTD is sunday 24th, but i had a day 6 blasto put back, so does that make me one day behind?? lol, too confusing!!! We're about the same time, lol. There is nooooooooooooooo way i'll be able to wait til the 24th, and that's even with 2 days taken off for the fact it's a blasto. I've been googling (dangerous, I know...) and some ladies have had positives shown 6dp5dt. But then i guess that depends on how many were put back in. how are you getting through this awful time? any signs yet for you?
> 
> I'm 2dp6dt and feel no different, just incredibly impatient. I've got marking to do today which I hate, but at least it takes my mind off stuff! i said to DH last night that within the next day, our fate will be sealed, it will have either implanted, or given up. i'm obviously routing for the the first option...
> 
> Sammy - :happydance: for scan date! hope you're well hun x x x
> 
> Megg - pleased things are moving for you hun x x x
> 
> glitterqueen - welcome back hun :hugs: sorry things didn't work the way you had planned, i'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need ivf, and that the iui will do it for you gal x x x
> 
> maxxi - ivf is most definitely stressful, but the frozen cycle hasn't been as bad for me, but also i guess once you've been through one fresh cycle, the fear of the unknown is no longer there, and it's easier to "relax" into it x x x
> 
> morning mrs BFP aka doodar!!! can't wait to see the scan pics in 2 weeks :happydance: ignore the nurse, you won't need a doc ;) x x x
> 
> much love to all the other October, strong and beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> x x x x

Great I have a testing buddy!!! I would say that there's only 1 day between us hun. I have a few things that are looking posotive, got a really tight, heavy feeling on the bottom of my stomach and down there I have like a aching feeling. Also when I took the trigger shot my nipples looked diffrent, strange I know but then Tues/Wed they went back to normal but today they are back :happydance: so I am taking this as a good sign.

I found something that has really helped me online, which has got me through the days here is it:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT

How about you? anything looking good? Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## MrsF

yomo - what are you like ;) you're feeding my googling habit....:haha: no, seriously though, thanks for that, v good for visualisation x x x

in the past few hours, my back has started aching, kinda like lower back, what i imagine to be behind the ovaries. I have definite tightness in the womb, but i wonder if that could be AF in progress??? (i'm such a pessimist today...) nips don't seem too different, but i tell you what did throw me, i woke up in the middle of the night absolutely dripping in sweat - not sure if that's a sign, or if DH forgot to turn the CH off!!! 

so yomo, spill lady, when you _really_ testing ;) i'm so tempted to start on Tuesday...

to get me through this afternoon, i shall be mostly watching tv, having a lovely shower, putting on some feel-good clothes, going to dvd shop to exchange some movies, eating lovely food and googling all kinds of crap on web ;) x x x


----------



## MrsF

yomo - just seen you're in Notts hun! V near me :) v personal question, i know, and you don't have to answer cos i totally respect and understand privacy, but did you use CARE? :thumbup: x x x


----------



## yomo

Yes!!!!!! How strange is that!!! Xxx


----------



## yomo

Omg what a small world! We could have been sat in the same waiting room as some point ha ha. And I plan to test Tuesday as well xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> I just had my phone consultation with the pgd people. I started to get anxious about ivf and it's not going to happen till a month from now! I give all of you who have been through this so much credit. It's truly a stressful thing. Well I'm hoping to start the bcp tomorrow so I'll the next 3 weeks to pretend like none of this is happening!
> 
> Oh and I have another silly question - what does OTD stand for?
> 
> I also start my birth control tomorrow!!! LOL :yipee:
> 
> OTD = Official Testing Date
> 
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay for you! Lupron is injectable? I have 21 days on bcp before I do anything with injectables. I did my day 3 bloods with my last cycle. They're still drawing blood tomorrow - hepatitis panel, hiv, all that good stuff. Next week I have my IVF orientation. Will probably make me just as anxious as today's consult did!Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure its injectable. Yes! Google image search for Lupron turns up vials and needles! LOL Sorry... I started typing and then decided to search... and yeah. Anyway... Its is! I'll only be on BCP for about a week. That's why they were in such a hurry to get me going! I also still need to do my infectious disease bloods... not sure when though! Hmm....

My orientation (calendar meeting... where they give me my personal calendar of what happens when) is Tuesday, I believe!



yomo said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies (and beans....;) )
> 
> Yomo - you're two days infront of me, my OTD is sunday 24th, but i had a day 6 blasto put back, so does that make me one day behind?? lol, too confusing!!! We're about the same time, lol. There is nooooooooooooooo way i'll be able to wait til the 24th, and that's even with 2 days taken off for the fact it's a blasto. I've been googling (dangerous, I know...) and some ladies have had positives shown 6dp5dt. But then i guess that depends on how many were put back in. how are you getting through this awful time? any signs yet for you?
> 
> I'm 2dp6dt and feel no different, just incredibly impatient. I've got marking to do today which I hate, but at least it takes my mind off stuff! i said to DH last night that within the next day, our fate will be sealed, it will have either implanted, or given up. i'm obviously routing for the the first option...
> 
> Sammy - :happydance: for scan date! hope you're well hun x x x
> 
> Megg - pleased things are moving for you hun x x x
> 
> glitterqueen - welcome back hun :hugs: sorry things didn't work the way you had planned, i'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need ivf, and that the iui will do it for you gal x x x
> 
> maxxi - ivf is most definitely stressful, but the frozen cycle hasn't been as bad for me, but also i guess once you've been through one fresh cycle, the fear of the unknown is no longer there, and it's easier to "relax" into it x x x
> 
> morning mrs BFP aka doodar!!! can't wait to see the scan pics in 2 weeks :happydance: ignore the nurse, you won't need a doc ;) x x x
> 
> much love to all the other October, strong and beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> x x x x
> 
> Great I have a testing buddy!!! I would say that there's only 1 day between us hun. I have a few things that are looking posotive, got a really tight, heavy feeling on the bottom of my stomach and down there I have like a aching feeling. Also when I took the trigger shot my nipples looked diffrent, strange I know but then Tues/Wed they went back to normal but today they are back :happydance: so I am taking this as a good sign.
> 
> I found something that has really helped me online, which has got me through the days here is it:
> 
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
> HPT
> 
> How about you? anything looking good? Good luck hun xxxxClick to expand...

That's really good info! Thank you!


----------



## MrsF

tehe! Let's hope it's a dopple success for them !!! I love it there, they are really friendly and welcoming. when i'm in the waiting room, and i see others ladies there, i often wonder if any of them are ladies i speak to on here (god, i hope that doesn't sound stalker-y!!) 

how bizarre :) !

are you off work? I've taken 3 days (ET day, yesterday and today), back in friday and for next week, then it's half term. Am quite lucky i have that week off to get my head round the result (either way)

x x x


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> tehe! Let's hope it's a dopple success for them !!! I love it there, they are really friendly and welcoming. when i'm in the waiting room, and i see others ladies there, i often wonder if any of them are ladies i speak to on here (god, i hope that doesn't sound stalker-y!!)
> 
> how bizarre :) !
> 
> are you off work? I've taken 3 days (ET day, yesterday and today), back in friday and for next week, then it's half term. Am quite lucky i have that week off to get my head round the result (either way)
> 
> x x x

It deffo is a small world! I had ET on Saturday so I had Saturday and Sunday off then went back to work on Monday, But I work in accounts so I only sit at a desk all day anyway lol. To be honest I have found it lots better being at work as it takes my mind off things. You are lucky to have a week off I take it that you are a teacher hun? Who was it that did you EC and ET? Moses that did mine, I think thats how you spell it ha ha.

I love it there too, everyone is so friendly and it also has good results so lets hope that we are on them! xx


----------



## yomo

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> I just had my phone consultation with the pgd people. I started to get anxious about ivf and it's not going to happen till a month from now! I give all of you who have been through this so much credit. It's truly a stressful thing. Well I'm hoping to start the bcp tomorrow so I'll the next 3 weeks to pretend like none of this is happening!
> 
> Oh and I have another silly question - what does OTD stand for?
> 
> I also start my birth control tomorrow!!! LOL :yipee:
> 
> OTD = Official Testing Date
> 
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay for you! Lupron is injectable? I have 21 days on bcp before I do anything with injectables. I did my day 3 bloods with my last cycle. They're still drawing blood tomorrow - hepatitis panel, hiv, all that good stuff. Next week I have my IVF orientation. Will probably make me just as anxious as today's consult did!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure its injectable. Yes! Google image search for Lupron turns up vials and needles! LOL Sorry... I started typing and then decided to search... and yeah. Anyway... Its is! I'll only be on BCP for about a week. That's why they were in such a hurry to get me going! I also still need to do my infectious disease bloods... not sure when though! Hmm....
> 
> My orientation (calendar meeting... where they give me my personal calendar of what happens when) is Tuesday, I believe!
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies (and beans....;) )
> 
> Yomo - you're two days infront of me, my OTD is sunday 24th, but i had a day 6 blasto put back, so does that make me one day behind?? lol, too confusing!!! We're about the same time, lol. There is nooooooooooooooo way i'll be able to wait til the 24th, and that's even with 2 days taken off for the fact it's a blasto. I've been googling (dangerous, I know...) and some ladies have had positives shown 6dp5dt. But then i guess that depends on how many were put back in. how are you getting through this awful time? any signs yet for you?
> 
> I'm 2dp6dt and feel no different, just incredibly impatient. I've got marking to do today which I hate, but at least it takes my mind off stuff! i said to DH last night that within the next day, our fate will be sealed, it will have either implanted, or given up. i'm obviously routing for the the first option...
> 
> Sammy - :happydance: for scan date! hope you're well hun x x x
> 
> Megg - pleased things are moving for you hun x x x
> 
> glitterqueen - welcome back hun :hugs: sorry things didn't work the way you had planned, i'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need ivf, and that the iui will do it for you gal x x x
> 
> maxxi - ivf is most definitely stressful, but the frozen cycle hasn't been as bad for me, but also i guess once you've been through one fresh cycle, the fear of the unknown is no longer there, and it's easier to "relax" into it x x x
> 
> morning mrs BFP aka doodar!!! can't wait to see the scan pics in 2 weeks :happydance: ignore the nurse, you won't need a doc ;) x x x
> 
> much love to all the other October, strong and beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Great I have a testing buddy!!! I would say that there's only 1 day between us hun. I have a few things that are looking posotive, got a really tight, heavy feeling on the bottom of my stomach and down there I have like a aching feeling. Also when I took the trigger shot my nipples looked diffrent, strange I know but then Tues/Wed they went back to normal but today they are back :happydance: so I am taking this as a good sign.
> 
> I found something that has really helped me online, which has got me through the days here is it:
> 
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
> HPT
> 
> How about you? anything looking good? Good luck hun xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's really good info! Thank you!Click to expand...

Thats ok Hun, It really helped me. The one above is for 5 day transfer, the one I have just posted is for 3 day 

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT

xxx


----------



## MrsF

i must admit, i am looking forward to going back to work tomorrow (yeah, i'm a teacher) for the exact same reason. I love my job, and being at work makes me feel useful. It limits my time on the web too!

I have no idea who did my ET, all i can remember is that he is the Asian surgeon, really sweet chap. I had my EC last October, and it may have been him then too. Apparently whilst under sedation during EC, i told my anaesthetist that if the surgeon didn't stop tugging around my ovaries, i was gonna knock him out :blush: i was mortified when he told me. I asked if the surgeon had heard, and he said, yes, the whole team heard and started giggling :blush: i am the least aggressive person you will ever meet, i hate confrontation, and always shy away from arguments....how truly embarrassing....apparently i also told the room how i was going to enjoy a double vodka and coke that very evening, and described in detail which vodka, how much, which pepsi, how much, no ice, etc :blush: :blush:

we prob have been sat waiting for womb scans at the same time! hey, let's hope we'll be sat waiting for our other scans together :) x x x


----------



## MrsF

here's what i've found out so far:

very common in early stages of pregnancy due to fluctuation / imbalance of hormones. Can be brought on by progesterone (so it could be the meds making me sweat, but i've been on them for a week now, and sweats were awful last night - does progesterone have an accumulative affect??) most of the posts i've googled (arrrrrgggghhhhhhh, i seriously gotta stop...:dohh:) severe night sweats after transfer have ended up in BFP. 

hopefully i'm not straw clutching here.... x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> here's what i've found out so far:
> 
> very common in early stages of pregnancy due to fluctuation / imbalance of hormones. Can be brought on by progesterone (so it could be the meds making me sweat, but i've been on them for a week now, and sweats were awful last night - does progesterone have an accumulative affect??) most of the posts i've googled (arrrrrgggghhhhhhh, i seriously gotta stop...:dohh:) severe night sweats after transfer have ended up in BFP.
> 
> hopefully i'm not straw clutching here.... x x x

oh sounding very good MrsF.....seriously :thumbup: What other symptoms do you have, this is so fun to share in the 2ww. 



yomo said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies (and beans....;) )
> 
> Yomo - you're two days infront of me, my OTD is sunday 24th, but i had a day 6 blasto put back, so does that make me one day behind?? lol, too confusing!!! We're about the same time, lol. There is nooooooooooooooo way i'll be able to wait til the 24th, and that's even with 2 days taken off for the fact it's a blasto. I've been googling (dangerous, I know...) and some ladies have had positives shown 6dp5dt. But then i guess that depends on how many were put back in. how are you getting through this awful time? any signs yet for you?
> 
> I'm 2dp6dt and feel no different, just incredibly impatient. I've got marking to do today which I hate, but at least it takes my mind off stuff! i said to DH last night that within the next day, our fate will be sealed, it will have either implanted, or given up. i'm obviously routing for the the first option...
> 
> Sammy - :happydance: for scan date! hope you're well hun x x x
> 
> Megg - pleased things are moving for you hun x x x
> 
> glitterqueen - welcome back hun :hugs: sorry things didn't work the way you had planned, i'm keeping everything crossed that you won't need ivf, and that the iui will do it for you gal x x x
> 
> maxxi - ivf is most definitely stressful, but the frozen cycle hasn't been as bad for me, but also i guess once you've been through one fresh cycle, the fear of the unknown is no longer there, and it's easier to "relax" into it x x x
> 
> morning mrs BFP aka doodar!!! can't wait to see the scan pics in 2 weeks :happydance: ignore the nurse, you won't need a doc ;) x x x
> 
> much love to all the other October, strong and beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> x x x x
> 
> Great I have a testing buddy!!! I would say that there's only 1 day between us hun. I have a few things that are looking posotive, got a really tight, heavy feeling on the bottom of my stomach and down there I have like a aching feeling. Also when I took the trigger shot my nipples looked diffrent, strange I know but then Tues/Wed they went back to normal but today they are back :happydance: so I am taking this as a good sign.
> 
> I found something that has really helped me online, which has got me through the days here is it:
> 
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
> HPT
> 
> How about you? anything looking good? Good luck hun xxxxClick to expand...

this is very cool, thanks for posting. Some great symptoms, I can hardly wait for your testing date. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

MrsF said:


> here's what i've found out so far:
> 
> very common in early stages of pregnancy due to fluctuation / imbalance of hormones. Can be brought on by progesterone (so it could be the meds making me sweat, but i've been on them for a week now, and sweats were awful last night - does progesterone have an accumulative affect??) most of the posts i've googled (arrrrrgggghhhhhhh, i seriously gotta stop...:dohh:) severe night sweats after transfer have ended up in BFP.
> 
> hopefully i'm not straw clutching here.... x x x

I had them last night for the first time. I had to ask hubby this morning if he had left the heating on all night. So yeah night sweats could be a promising sign.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsF

that's it britt for symptoms, and the tight womb. thanks doodar for the vote of confidence, means alot x x x 

i'm so impatient, it kills me :wacko: 

very quiet in here today - unless it's just me obsessing on the laptop....:blush:

back to work tomorrow - thank god, don't get me wrong, i don't wanna do any work, i just want next week to come quickly! x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

I've got nothing too exciting to report. I'm waitng on the call to tell me that I can start my bcp this afternoon. I got my schedule which says that I start stimming on Nov 4th, EC on the 15th and ET on Nov 20th. I'm glad I have a break until the 4th though. My anxiety from yesterday's consultation is quieting down.


----------



## MrsF

heya maxxi, pleased your feeling better today hun :hugs: so, you could have your bfp before christmas :happydance: what a fab pressy :happydance:

well ladies, i've good and proper filled up a couple of pages today :blush::haha: 

you'll sigh a sigh of relief - i've booked my and DH a weekend away this weekend :happydance: something relaxing and lovely for us to take our mind off it all for a couple of days :happydance:

heading off to Thurnham Hall in Lancashire. Gonna head up after work tomorrow pm, and should be back on Sunday eve. It's a surprise for DH as he's so lovely and supportive, and i think i may drive him crazy if we don't do much this weekend!!

so, i'm off to pack all my feel-good indulgent bits and bobs for a romantic weekend away :) 

ahhh, if only i could go now, and come back preggers.... ;) x x x


----------



## yomo

Sorry I had to stop replying earlier thought I best get some work done, I hope it's a
good sign for you mrsf! It's lovely that you have planned a weekend away Hun that we destress you and your DH I hope you have a wonderful time xx


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> I've got nothing too exciting to report. I'm waitng on the call to tell me that I can start my bcp this afternoon. I got my schedule which says that I start stimming on Nov 4th, EC on the 15th and ET on Nov 20th. I'm glad I have a break until the 4th though. My anxiety from yesterday's consultation is quieting down.

Maxxi huuuun!!! you were not on the first page... :dohh:

I feel awful now, you should have told me..... :cry:

anyways i have added you now but if anything needs correcting let me know. Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> heya maxxi, pleased your feeling better today hun :hugs: so, you could have your bfp before christmas :happydance: what a fab pressy :happydance:
> 
> well ladies, i've good and proper filled up a couple of pages today :blush::haha:
> 
> you'll sigh a sigh of relief - i've booked my and DH a weekend away this weekend :happydance: something relaxing and lovely for us to take our mind off it all for a couple of days :happydance:
> 
> heading off to Thurnham Hall in Lancashire. Gonna head up after work tomorrow pm, and should be back on Sunday eve. It's a surprise for DH as he's so lovely and supportive, and i think i may drive him crazy if we don't do much this weekend!!
> 
> so, i'm off to pack all my feel-good indulgent bits and bobs for a romantic weekend away :)
> 
> ahhh, if only i could go now, and come back preggers.... ;) x x x

Ooh sounds great hun, what a lovely surprise!!! have loads of fun!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

lol, please don't apologise Yomo, i've been bnb crazy today!!!! hope you managed to get some work done ;) x x x


----------



## looknomore

writing this post in a bit of a daze as I have taken Valium. Got the doc to prescribe me valium to keep anxiety levels in check. It is quite relaxing. Will get to know tomm if any of my remaining embies made it to blast. If not then no day 5 transfer and definitely no forsties. Well- i guess thats fine as we were not expecting any in the short protocol. 15 embies was a bonus as the doc was expecting 5-6. 

I have been running low grade fever which has been bothering me. Have been taking Tylenol which I think and hope will not effect the embies. 

Boobs are majorly sore but have no symptoms besides that. Definitely no cramping which is a bit disappointing. But maybe its the Tylenol which is masking the cramps. Hopefully. Am thinking of getting a puppy in a day or 2. DH and I have been thinking of getting a pup for a long time. A living anti depressant. Thinking of getting a pug.

Eyes are closing so signing off...am going to read up all the posts tomm. 

Sammy- My OTD is 29th July


----------



## maxxiandniko

looknomore said:


> writing this post in a bit of a daze as I have taken Valium. Got the doc to prescribe me valium to keep anxiety levels in check. It is quite relaxing. Will get to know tomm if any of my remaining embies made it to blast. If not then no day 5 transfer and definitely no forsties. Well- i guess thats fine as we were not expecting any in the short protocol. 15 embies was a bonus as the doc was expecting 5-6.
> 
> I have been running low grade fever which has been bothering me. Have been taking Tylenol which I think and hope will not effect the embies.
> 
> Boobs are majorly sore but have no symptoms besides that. Definitely no cramping which is a bit disappointing. But maybe its the Tylenol which is masking the cramps. Hopefully. Am thinking of getting a puppy in a day or 2. DH and I have been thinking of getting a pup for a long time. A living anti depressant. Thinking of getting a pug.
> 
> Eyes are closing so signing off...am going to read up all the posts tomm.
> 
> Sammy- My OTD is 29th July


awww hon you must have been so tired when writing this because you write that your OTD is July 29! Maybe that'll be your due date!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I've got nothing too exciting to report. I'm waitng on the call to tell me that I can start my bcp this afternoon. I got my schedule which says that I start stimming on Nov 4th, EC on the 15th and ET on Nov 20th. I'm glad I have a break until the 4th though. My anxiety from yesterday's consultation is quieting down.
> 
> Maxxi huuuun!!! you were not on the first page... :dohh:
> 
> I feel awful now, you should have told me..... :cry:
> 
> anyways i have added you now but if anything needs correcting let me know. Good luck!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


That's ok!! Thanks!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey lovelies! I've had my infectious disease blood draw and CD3 bloods (done on CD1 or CD2... whatever :shrug:)... I go Monday @ 9:30am for a "fluid ultrasound" to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection. Kevin is doing his infectious disease screen then as well, and then we'll have a "calendar review" which tells us what is going to be happening and when! I got a call from my pharmacy saying that my order had been called in. Over $3000 in meds for $211.00... I won't complain! Started BCP's today and starting Lupron on Wed!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Hey lovelies! I've had my infectious disease blood draw and CD3 bloods (done on CD1 or CD2... whatever :shrug:)... I go Monday @ 9:30am for a "fluid ultrasound" to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection. Kevin is doing his infectious disease screen then as well, and then we'll have a "calendar review" which tells us what is going to be happening and when! I got a call from my pharmacy saying that my order had been called in. Over $3000 in meds for $211.00... I won't complain! Started BCP's today and starting Lupron on Wed!

Flipping heck you have lost me!!!! :haha: All sounds good though and 3000 worth of drugs for 211.... well cheap as chips!!!! :happydance: The only map my hospital gave me was the one to the car park! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovelies! I've had my infectious disease blood draw and CD3 bloods (done on CD1 or CD2... whatever :shrug:)... I go Monday @ 9:30am for a "fluid ultrasound" to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection. Kevin is doing his infectious disease screen then as well, and then we'll have a "calendar review" which tells us what is going to be happening and when! I got a call from my pharmacy saying that my order had been called in. Over $3000 in meds for $211.00... I won't complain! Started BCP's today and starting Lupron on Wed!
> 
> Flipping heck you have lost me!!!! :haha: All sounds good though and 3000 worth of drugs for 211.... well cheap as chips!!!! :happydance: The only map my hospital gave me was the one to the car park! :flower:Click to expand...

So, I get the impression that the stuff my clinic does is a bit abnormal? What with the mapping and the groups cycling together and stuff?

Uhm... The fluid ultrasound sounds like an HSG to me. They want to be sure my tubes are open so they don't have to find out only when doing the egg collection. And he also wants to see what he's working with for it all. They sort of make a map so he has a clearly planned route for the egg collection. I guess this isn't normal?


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovelies! I've had my infectious disease blood draw and CD3 bloods (done on CD1 or CD2... whatever :shrug:)... I go Monday @ 9:30am for a "fluid ultrasound" to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection. Kevin is doing his infectious disease screen then as well, and then we'll have a "calendar review" which tells us what is going to be happening and when! I got a call from my pharmacy saying that my order had been called in. Over $3000 in meds for $211.00... I won't complain! Started BCP's today and starting Lupron on Wed!
> 
> Flipping heck you have lost me!!!! :haha: All sounds good though and 3000 worth of drugs for 211.... well cheap as chips!!!! :happydance: The only map my hospital gave me was the one to the car park! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So, I get the impression that the stuff my clinic does is a bit abnormal? What with the mapping and the groups cycling together and stuff?
> 
> Uhm... The fluid ultrasound sounds like an HSG to me. They want to be sure my tubes are open so they don't have to find out only when doing the egg collection. And he also wants to see what he's working with for it all. They sort of make a map so he has a clearly planned route for the egg collection. I guess this isn't normal?Click to expand...

No hun, all sounds good!!! The more tests and the more monitoring the better i say! I wish my hospital cared so much.... its all good believe me. Wishing you the best of luck! I just want to get started, im so bored waiting for dates and stuff. Im going to do FET and then back to backing it with IVF on the same cycle like i did last time. I cannot stand a failed FET and then have to wait another month to start a fresh IVF cycle. If neither of those work then i will lay off it until Jan 2011, enjoy xmas, focus on that, get the stress of xmas out the way and pave the way for another cycle in the new year... hopefully it wont come to that but hey you never know do you? :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovelies! I've had my infectious disease blood draw and CD3 bloods (done on CD1 or CD2... whatever :shrug:)... I go Monday @ 9:30am for a "fluid ultrasound" to "map my uterus and tubes" for future egg collection. Kevin is doing his infectious disease screen then as well, and then we'll have a "calendar review" which tells us what is going to be happening and when! I got a call from my pharmacy saying that my order had been called in. Over $3000 in meds for $211.00... I won't complain! Started BCP's today and starting Lupron on Wed!
> 
> Flipping heck you have lost me!!!! :haha: All sounds good though and 3000 worth of drugs for 211.... well cheap as chips!!!! :happydance: The only map my hospital gave me was the one to the car park! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So, I get the impression that the stuff my clinic does is a bit abnormal? What with the mapping and the groups cycling together and stuff?
> 
> Uhm... The fluid ultrasound sounds like an HSG to me. They want to be sure my tubes are open so they don't have to find out only when doing the egg collection. And he also wants to see what he's working with for it all. They sort of make a map so he has a clearly planned route for the egg collection. I guess this isn't normal?Click to expand...
> 
> No hun, all sounds good!!! The more tests and the more monitoring the better i say! I wish my hospital cared so much.... its all good believe me. Wishing you the best of luck! I just want to get started, im so bored waiting for dates and stuff. Im going to do FET and then back to backing it with IVF on the same cycle like i did last time. I cannot stand a failed FET and then have to wait another month to start a fresh IVF cycle. If neither of those work then i will lay off it until Jan 2011, enjoy xmas, focus on that, get the stress of xmas out the way and pave the way for another cycle in the new year... hopefully it wont come to that but hey you never know do you? :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooh! Same here as far as waiting until 2011 if this one fails... but I can't even think that way right now.. ya know? I'm so nervous!


----------



## fleur123

OMG this 2ww is killing me!! ive got a litter of pug puppies here so at least they are keeping me busy (looknomore i dont know where you live but my pugs are ready to leave!! :winkwink:)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you and those who are waiting to start i hope the time flys by :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies,

Fleur I love pugs and would have one like a shot if hubby would let me, but he wont :cry:. We already have a boxer and a shih tzu, love em to bits. Aw baby pugs soooo cute. Good with finding them new homes hun, must be really hard letting them go.

AFM I tested this morning with a frer and the line came up fainter than yesterdays test. So in a blind panic I went and bought more tests. Came home and did a clearblue plus and the line came up straight away clear as day. I'm no longer friends with frer.

Hello to all the pupo ladies, hang in there. I know it's tough.:flower:

Hello to ladies down regging. I really feel for you guys, it seems like such a long haul.:hugs:

Hello to ladies stimming. Not long now.:flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - the cycling at your office does sound different but they've been doing this for awhile so I'm sure they've got it all figured out as to why they do it that way. You're probably going for a water sono. Do you know how long you'll be doing the injections for? It sounds like you'll be PUPO by the end of the month!

Sammy - you're almost there!

How's everyone else? 

I've got nothing going on at the moment. Day 2 of bcp - 17 days left. Not too exciting.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - the cycling at your office does sound different but they've been doing this for awhile so I'm sure they've got it all figured out as to why they do it that way. You're probably going for a water sono. Do you know how long you'll be doing the injections for? It sounds like you'll be PUPO by the end of the month!
> 
> Sammy - you're almost there!
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> I've got nothing going on at the moment. Day 2 of bcp - 17 days left. Not too exciting.

I won't be PUPO until mid-Nov. I don't even start stimming until ~Nov 1. How does a water sono show your tubes? I don't entirely understand, it seems.

I'm sure they have their reasons for everything, I just don't understand some of it yet! LOL

I'm on Day 2 of BCP too, but I have less than a week left, probably!


----------



## looknomore

Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:

Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also

1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
2. Progesterone Pessaries
3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
4. baby Asprin
5. Immuno suppressant tabs
6. Progesterone injections
7. Folic acid
8. Oestrogen pills
9. progesterone tablets orally
10. Valium

I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:

Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?

Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles

Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw

Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct. 

Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO

Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:


----------



## Sammy2009

Looknomore - Congrats on being PUPO with...erm lots of embies! lol

Maxxi - This wait seems like forever....i cannot believe its still another week until my scan and then another 6 days to the FET/start of fresh IVF

Megg - Hang in there... i dont understand some of your tests either but i would imagine they know what they are doing! Its a long waiting game eh?

Hugs and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Britt11

looknomore said:


> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:

ahhh congrats on being double pupo :happydance: 2 stellar embies, sounds like you have a great chance to me :thumbup:

why yes that is a lot of meds lol....its got to help though right?

good luck
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

looknomore said:


> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:

1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
2. Progesterone Pessaries
3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
4. baby Asprin
5. Immuno suppressant tabs
6. Progesterone injections
7. Folic acid
8. Oestrogen pills
9. progesterone tablets orally
10. Valium

I know I'm going to be on the blue ones. I'll have to wait till my meds arrive later to confirm or deny the rest! I can only imagine I must be on progesterone!


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:

Hi, it means I will defrost the embie ready and if it thaws ok then it will go back in and ill be in the 2WW THEN if AF arrives and I am not pregnant I will start to stimm as soon as she arrives. No waiting a month for another cycle. I am allowed to do this because the FET is a natural method and not medicated so there is no hard ship on my body etc so they allow me to do that. Had it been medicated I woud not have been able to.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - The water sono involves injecting saline water into your uterus and watching how the saline moves through everything via sono. Why are they switching you from oral bcp to injections? Our cycle is really similar. They've anticipated a retrieval date of the 15th and a transfer date of the 20th for me.

Where's everyone else? Yomo, msg, isi, wrighty...


----------



## looknomore

Megg33k said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I know I'm going to be on the blue ones. I'll have to wait till my meds arrive later to confirm or deny the rest! I can only imagine I must be on progesterone!Click to expand...

Megg- Progesterone will start post ET. That is basically to support the embryos. Oestrogen tabs shud start on day 6-7 of stimms. they are to build up lining and then promote the growth of embies. Will u get meds for the whole cycle or till ur stimming?


----------



## looknomore

Sammy2009 said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:
> 
> Hi, it means I will defrost the embie ready and if it thaws ok then it will go back in and ill be in the 2WW THEN if AF arrives and I am not pregnant I will start to stimm as soon as she arrives. No waiting a month for another cycle. I am allowed to do this because the FET is a natural method and not medicated so there is no hard ship on my body etc so they allow me to do that. Had it been medicated I woud not have been able to.Click to expand...

Sammy- So- u will be on short protocol if FET does not happen. Are they going to give u enough progesterone post FET? Will u be on baby asprin?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - The water sono involves injecting saline water into your uterus and watching how the saline moves through everything via sono. Why are they switching you from oral bcp to injections? Our cycle is really similar. They've anticipated a retrieval date of the 15th and a transfer date of the 20th for me.
> 
> Where's everyone else? Yomo, msg, isi, wrighty...

They're not. Its too separate things! The oral BCP will stop a few days after the Lupron injections start. The Lupron will continue until a few days before ET, so I don't ovulate on my own. They take over every last thing! 

Oh! I gotcha! So, is it similar to an HSG? Or not?



looknomore said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I know I'm going to be on the blue ones. I'll have to wait till my meds arrive later to confirm or deny the rest! I can only imagine I must be on progesterone!Click to expand...
> 
> Megg- Progesterone will start post ET. That is basically to support the embryos. Oestrogen tabs shud start on day 6-7 of stimms. they are to build up lining and then promote the growth of embies. Will u get meds for the whole cycle or till ur stimming?Click to expand...

Oh, I know its for after, honey! I just didn't know what exactly all my drugs were! I do now though! :winkwinK:

1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
2. Progesterone Pessaries
3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
4. baby Asprin
5. Immuno suppressant tabs
6. Progesterone injections
7. Folic acid
8. Oestrogen pills
9. progesterone tablets orally
10. Valium

So, I'm on all but 3, 7, 8, 9, 10! Well, I will be! The box of drugs and needles I received today was MASSIVE! Pics forthcoming!


----------



## Megg33k

Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:

My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!

Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
 



Attached Files:







Box.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









Just needles.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









Supplies.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









3000 dollars worth of meds.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!

Good lord! What's your cutie's name? How old and is it a boy or girl?

A water sono is similar to an HSG. HSG uses fluoroscopy.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
> 
> Good lord! What's your cutie's name? How old and is it a boy or girl?
> 
> A water sono is similar to an HSG. HSG uses fluoroscopy.Click to expand...

I know! :shock:

Her name is Nibbler... She's a girl, and she turned 3 in June! :cloud9:


----------



## MissMonty

Evening ladies :flower:

MrsF - wishing you a fab and relaxing weekend with your DH - what a lovely surprise for him.

Fleur - I soooo want a little pug, I've always wanted to hug one (I'm so sad :haha:) DH doesn't want any pets, I've told him if IVF never works then I'm gonna be a stay at home fur baby mum :haha:

Looknomore - congrats you're double PUPO :happydance: I'm hoping to join you very soon - and wow what a lot of meds - I'm only gonna be on progesterone pessaries and folic acid after ET :hugs:

Megg - Cute doggie - everyone has a dog - I want one!! :dohh:


----------



## MissMonty

Ooh - I had my last stimming scan today - all looking brill, lots of follies growing nicely :thumbup: Had last stimming jab tonight, got HCG shot tomorrow night and EC on Monday :wacko:

Got 2 weeks off work now - I'm really lucky my employer allows 1 week paid leave for fertility treatment and I got another week unpaid - so looking forward to a break :coffee:

I'm starting to get really nervous - I just hope I get lots of nice eggies that make lots of nice embroys.

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! EC Monday!!! That's so exciting! I can't wait! :dance:


----------



## mercyme

MissMonty said:


> Ooh - I had my last stimming scan today - all looking brill, lots of follies growing nicely :thumbup: Had last stimming jab tonight, got HCG shot tomorrow night and EC on Monday :wacko:
> 
> Got 2 weeks off work now - I'm really lucky my employer allows 1 week paid leave for fertility treatment and I got another week unpaid - so looking forward to a break :coffee:
> 
> I'm starting to get really nervous - I just hope I get lots of nice eggies that make lots of nice embroys.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :flower:

Best of luck to you, Miss Monty!!! How exciting to be at the EC / ET stage -- hope all goes perfectly. :flower:


----------



## looknomore

MissMonty said:


> Ooh - I had my last stimming scan today - all looking brill, lots of follies growing nicely :thumbup: Had last stimming jab tonight, got HCG shot tomorrow night and EC on Monday :wacko:
> 
> Got 2 weeks off work now - I'm really lucky my employer allows 1 week paid leave for fertility treatment and I got another week unpaid - so looking forward to a break :coffee:
> 
> I'm starting to get really nervous - I just hope I get lots of nice eggies that make lots of nice embroys.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :flower:

Miss monty- all the best for EC. Will u be doing it under GA? :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats and good luck miss monty!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck Miss Monty :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Miss Monty!

Doing well... just boring waiting!


----------



## Wallie

OMG, I've been updating my self with the going's on in this thread. It's taken me over an hour!

I phoned the hospital yesterday and I have to go in on the 28th October for my screening, which I assume is my blood tests HIV etc. I should get a letter on Monday from them.

So it's all starting for me and hopefully I'll have a :bfp: before Christmas. Here's hoping anyway.

Congratulations Doodar on your :bfp: that's just fantastic news!

Good luck to those ladies who are PUPO, those stimming and those just starting down reggin.

:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> Good luck, Miss Monty!
> 
> Doing well... just boring waiting!

Yep, I'm in a holding pattern, too. Getting estradiol checked on Monday. Weird to think that --after all this-- I might not even get to do IVF, not even stimming, b/c my estradiol is too high. Luckily, the prozac is working very well & am not stressed.


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Miss Monty!
> 
> Doing well... just boring waiting!
> 
> Yep, I'm in a holding pattern, too. Getting estradiol checked on Monday. Weird to think that --after all this-- I might not even get to do IVF, not even stimming, b/c my estradiol is too high. Luckily, the prozac is working very well & am not stressed.Click to expand...

Hmm... Is that what I would have had done for "Day 3's" or is that a later step?


----------



## looknomore

Megg33k said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Miss Monty!
> 
> Doing well... just boring waiting!
> 
> Yep, I'm in a holding pattern, too. Getting estradiol checked on Monday. Weird to think that --after all this-- I might not even get to do IVF, not even stimming, b/c my estradiol is too high. Luckily, the prozac is working very well & am not stressed.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Is that what I would have had done for "Day 3's" or is that a later step?Click to expand...

 Megg- Day 2/3 Estradiol levels or E2 are checked before stimming as it E2 is high you are unlikely to respond well to stimulating meds


----------



## Megg33k

looknomore said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Miss Monty!
> 
> Doing well... just boring waiting!
> 
> Yep, I'm in a holding pattern, too. Getting estradiol checked on Monday. Weird to think that --after all this-- I might not even get to do IVF, not even stimming, b/c my estradiol is too high. Luckily, the prozac is working very well & am not stressed.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Is that what I would have had done for "Day 3's" or is that a later step?Click to expand...
> 
> Megg- Day 2/3 Estradiol levels or E2 are checked before stimming as it E2 is high you are unlikely to respond well to stimulating medsClick to expand...

Oh! So, they'll be checked when I have my withdrawal bleed then? Because I thought they checked that... but it would be silly to check it now and again in a couple of weeks, wouldn't it? I don't even know anymore!

P.S. Can BCP have any sort of side effects that feel like a cold is coming on? I sort of already know that the answer is no... but I'm achy, nose a bit stuffy, tired, and feel feverish though not much of a fever, if any! My boobs are really sore, which I assume IS related to the BCP. But, the rest makes me fear I'm coming down with something! I'm not an idiot, I've just had next to no experience with BCP's in my life. Only took them for 5 days EVER up until 3 days ago. Now I'm at a grand total of 8 days in nearly 30 years of life! LOL


----------



## looknomore

Megg33k said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Miss Monty!
> 
> Doing well... just boring waiting!
> 
> Yep, I'm in a holding pattern, too. Getting estradiol checked on Monday. Weird to think that --after all this-- I might not even get to do IVF, not even stimming, b/c my estradiol is too high. Luckily, the prozac is working very well & am not stressed.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Is that what I would have had done for "Day 3's" or is that a later step?Click to expand...
> 
> Megg- Day 2/3 Estradiol levels or E2 are checked before stimming as it E2 is high you are unlikely to respond well to stimulating medsClick to expand...
> 
> Oh! So, they'll be checked when I have my withdrawal bleed then? Because I thought they checked that... but it would be silly to check it now and again in a couple of weeks, wouldn't it? I don't even know anymore!
> 
> P.S. Can BCP have any sort of side effects that feel like a cold is coming on? I sort of already know that the answer is no... but I'm achy, nose a bit stuffy, tired, and feel feverish though not much of a fever, if any! My boobs are really sore, which I assume IS related to the BCP. But, the rest makes me fear I'm coming down with something! I'm not an idiot, I've just had next to no experience with BCP's in my life. Only took them for 5 days EVER up until 3 days ago. Now I'm at a grand total of 8 days in nearly 30 years of life! LOLClick to expand...

Megg- I was on a short protocol so my E2 was checked on day CD2. It was quite low at 12.37 and the doc was pleased. That is why I started stimming from day 3. had it been high i would have gone on long protocol with down regulation to bring down E2 and then I guess it would be checked again after withdrawl bleeding. However, I am speculating a bit as I am not too familiar with long protocol. Maybe u can confirm on the net.

I also have never taken BCPs in my life. Though I wish I had cos BCPs kill endo :growlmad: Anyway- my sis has been on BCPs and the only side effects she has had is a bit of weight gain and stomach upset. But I guess, ppl react differently to meds. I dont think it should be the BCPs that are giving u these problems


----------



## Megg33k

Well, apparently they always do the long protocol at my clinic. I mean, they didn't wait for my bloods to come back before putting me on BCP. They called them in the day before my blood test even. So, I don't think it changed much on mine... I'm getting a copy of my test on Monday though!


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:
> 
> Hi, it means I will defrost the embie ready and if it thaws ok then it will go back in and ill be in the 2WW THEN if AF arrives and I am not pregnant I will start to stimm as soon as she arrives. No waiting a month for another cycle. I am allowed to do this because the FET is a natural method and not medicated so there is no hard ship on my body etc so they allow me to do that. Had it been medicated I woud not have been able to.Click to expand...
> 
> Sammy- So- u will be on short protocol if FET does not happen. Are they going to give u enough progesterone post FET? Will u be on baby asprin?Click to expand...

i always do the short protoco, i have regular AF's so no need to down regg with a long protocol. I love this protocol because its only 10 days of stimms then EC 3 days later and ET 3 days after that.

I will do the FET (depepnding if the embie thaws) and then test 2 weeks later and if it has failed start the meds for a new fresh cycle on CD1. Normally my hospital give progesterone for 14 days after ET since they have researched it and believe that taking it longer will only postpone the inevitable if the inevitable was going to happen anyway. They said it will only delay your AF if your not pregnant and would only delay a miscarriage of a corrupt embryo, that as soon as you stop taking it then you would miscarry anyway if that was the case. They said that your body would have recognised the pregnancy after a few days and be producing its own progesterone to support the pregnancy and there is no need to take supplements after that. I suppose they must be right because I was pregnant with my first IVF and stopped preogesterone after 14 days and i never miscarried or anything and it was only at the 20 weeks scan we found that our baby had Hydrocephalus and we had to let her go at 24 weeks. That being said i am nervous about coming off the Progesterone after 14 days and i can stay on it longer this time if i want to but i dont know if perhaps i would prefer to know if the pregnancy was not going to work out and let things happen naturally rather than just delaying things....:shrug: Anyway, no baby aspirin. I dont think they do this in Holland and i havent heard of it in the UK either, i am not sure why they are giving you that :shrug::hugs:

Miss Monty - Good luck for EC tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Morning all!

Well, today is day 31 and right on cue the witch has arrived, woo hoo!!!!! I'm so excited to have her join me! Let's make this our last little partnership for a while! Maybe there is something in this acupuncture, session on thursday was all about af, never come on on a Sunday before even if due yet today.. Bloody hell.

So tomorrow I call the clinic and book my scan to see if I can start stimming, my menopur says you must start within the 1st 7 days of your period so I guess I'll have my scan this week.

Had a bit of a bad dream last night (also think I'm suffering with hot flushes). What happens if my damaged tubes suck my embryo up and I end up with an eptopic, is this dealt with under GA or whilst I'm awake, I'm a little scared!


----------



## Mrs-G

Doodar said:


> Good Luck Miss Monty :thumbup:

How's it going miss BFP?

Hope your looking after yourself, I'm so glad you got your bfp, your an inspiration to us! Have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, I been having a bit of a hard time with all this tcc'ing business. I have my review appointment on Monday so will find out then when I can try again. AM hoping for a shot before Christmas!

But any how Congratluations Doodar!!! Thats fabulous news!!!:happydance:

Pupo ladies keep going!!:hugs:

Lots of love to everyone, I'll try and be better a popping on here!

oh and Sammy baby asprin is used to aid eggs growing and to help implementation. I will defo be using it next time.


----------



## looknomore

Sammy2009 said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone- My news is good i guess. Got 2 Grade A blasts. The doc wanted to transfer 1 and then went like "oh well. why would u want to freeze 1" and she transferred both. So I am double PUPO, if that term exists. All Grade A embies- 3 day 3 and 2 day 5= 5 embies.:thumbup: Now i guess I will know how much havoc the Endo is causing cos If it doesnt work with this then i dunno what will work. It this fails then I go onto treatment of Endo and try another IVF in 2011. That wud be my final attempt to get pregnant.:cry:
> 
> Am on super duper medication. Made a list which I would like to share. Would like comments on whether anyone else is on so much medication also
> 
> 1. Antibiotics for 2 days which was basically post EC to avoid infection
> 2. Progesterone Pessaries
> 3. Viagra tabs- pessaries
> 4. baby Asprin
> 5. Immuno suppressant tabs
> 6. Progesterone injections
> 7. Folic acid
> 8. Oestrogen pills
> 9. progesterone tablets orally
> 10. Valium
> 
> I have a huge box full of meds and feel like an old woman popping pills:haha::jo:
> 
> Sammy- what do u mean by back to back IVF. will u try an IVF in nov/dec if the FET doesnt work?
> 
> Doodar- when is ur scan- so exciting it must be. I dont know if I will ever make it to scan for heartbeat. Am sick of scanning follicles
> 
> Fleur 123- OMG.. A litter of Pug puppies. I am so envious. I have been dilly dallying with my decision to get a pug puppy. Am I ready for the responsibility et al. Want to get impulsive one day and get one home. I am based in India btw
> 
> Maxxi- Yes I was totally out when i wrote that post. My OTD is 29th Oct.
> 
> Megg- Good - things have taken off now- before u know it u will be PUPO
> 
> Now its just wait n watch i guess:grr:
> 
> Hi, it means I will defrost the embie ready and if it thaws ok then it will go back in and ill be in the 2WW THEN if AF arrives and I am not pregnant I will start to stimm as soon as she arrives. No waiting a month for another cycle. I am allowed to do this because the FET is a natural method and not medicated so there is no hard ship on my body etc so they allow me to do that. Had it been medicated I woud not have been able to.Click to expand...
> 
> Sammy- So- u will be on short protocol if FET does not happen. Are they going to give u enough progesterone post FET? Will u be on baby asprin?Click to expand...
> 
> i always do the short protoco, i have regular AF's so no need to down regg with a long protocol. I love this protocol because its only 10 days of stimms then EC 3 days later and ET 3 days after that.
> 
> I will do the FET (depepnding if the embie thaws) and then test 2 weeks later and if it has failed start the meds for a new fresh cycle on CD1. Normally my hospital give progesterone for 14 days after ET since they have researched it and believe that taking it longer will only postpone the inevitable if the inevitable was going to happen anyway. They said it will only delay your AF if your not pregnant and would only delay a miscarriage of a corrupt embryo, that as soon as you stop taking it then you would miscarry anyway if that was the case. They said that your body would have recognised the pregnancy after a few days and be producing its own progesterone to support the pregnancy and there is no need to take supplements after that. I suppose they must be right because I was pregnant with my first IVF and stopped preogesterone after 14 days and i never miscarried or anything and it was only at the 20 weeks scan we found that our baby had Hydrocephalus and we had to let her go at 24 weeks. That being said i am nervous about coming off the Progesterone after 14 days and i can stay on it longer this time if i want to but i dont know if perhaps i would prefer to know if the pregnancy was not going to work out and let things happen naturally rather than just delaying things....:shrug: Anyway, no baby aspirin. I dont think they do this in Holland and i havent heard of it in the UK either, i am not sure why they are giving you that :shrug::hugs:
> 
> Miss Monty - Good luck for EC tomorrow!!!!!Click to expand...

Hey Sammy- baby Asprin is being used very commonly in IVFs accross the world including UK. It is a blood thinnner and It aids implantation, takes care of immune issues and prevents miscarriages. You can google it. I think u can ask ur clinic to give u baby asprin in this FET as its a harmless little tablet.

Here in India its given in almost all IVFs. I took it in 2 of my IUIs as well. You can see posts in BnB also. A lot has been written about it. Anyway- its such a small pill and if it can help then why not?


----------



## yomo

Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx


----------



## Wallie

yomo said:


> Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx

Congratulations Yomo, fantastic news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## looknomore

yomo said:


> Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx

Congratulations Yomo- 2nd BFP in the thread:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

yomo said:


> Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx

CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

yomo said:


> Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx

OMG Yomo, I had a great feeling for you!! Congrats hon!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::dance::dance:
How many dpo are you? I remember you just being PUPO...but I think you didnt post that for a bit

H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Congratulations yomo that's fab news x


----------



## mercyme

yomo said:


> Just thought I would let you lovely ladies know that I got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning xx

Amazing news, yomo!!! This is looking like a lucky thread, indeed! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsF

WHOOOOOOOOOOPWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOP for another october BFP - many many congrats Yomo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsF

hiya ladies, well hasn't it been a busy weekend!!!! x x x x so good to see our 2nd bfp for this thread :happydance:

just got home from a lovely chillaxed weekend away :) much needed 

but the waiting is agony!!!!!! I've got little waves of nausea, but that could be the meds, i've got some weird sensations in womb, but could be meds, and i've got sore bb's, but, again....could be the meds :wacko:

i hate this bit, i hate it so very much. Am hoping i can make it through the next few days without cracking up completely!!

Hope everyone is doing well :) x x x


----------



## yomo

Thanks for your lovely messages, after 5 years I am really struggling to believe it!! Have faith girls it does happen. I have been getting a aching feeling down there and a hevy feeling in my lower belly for the past 2 weeks so just knew it was going to be good news xxxx

Mrs F when are you going to test? xxx


----------



## MrsF

we've been trying 5 years too, i hope i can follow suit hun ;) gonna test in the morning, but it is very early. Mind you, i'm not very positive at all really, i just think the progesterone is messing with my body. x x x


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> we've been trying 5 years too, i hope i can follow suit hun ;) gonna test in the morning, but it is very early. Mind you, i'm not very positive at all really, i just think the progesterone is messing with my body. x x x

Positive thoughts on Mrs F!!! Wish you soooo much luck, need you to come over to the first trimester with me!! No vodka allowed :haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

yomo said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> we've been trying 5 years too, i hope i can follow suit hun ;) gonna test in the morning, but it is very early. Mind you, i'm not very positive at all really, i just think the progesterone is messing with my body. x x x
> 
> Positive thoughts on Mrs F!!! Wish you soooo much luck, need you to come over to the first trimester with me!! No vodka allowed :haha::haha: xxxxClick to expand...

I don't think PUPO is appropriate for you anymore! Its more like just a big "P"... When do we get to see a ticker?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Congrats Yomo!! That is awesome!! I was feeling a bit dark and gloomy last week so didn't check in much. However, after a weekend away and clearing my head, I have a positive outlook again. We have a consultation with our doc this Wednesday. Pending what he says, I think we are going to try again...probably december/jan time frame so we can use our flex spend. Maybe november though. ANYWAY, it looks like lots of promising news on this thread!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Having sushi and wine. The only two benefits to NOT being pg at this point!


----------



## Britt11

MySillyGirls said:


> Having sushi and wine. The only two benefits to NOT being pg at this point!

yes no kidding hon I agree, I had sushi and wine last night!! :)
well we will likely be on the same cycle than when you start up again.
I was wondering how you were doing, so thanks for checking in. You will get your bfp next round!!

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats yomo!

Hi to everyone else! Springflower - glad to hear from you.

Congrats to all who are getting ready for EC, ET and those PUPO. I'd list you individually but I'm feeling so nauseous at the moment. I'm day 4 of bcp and prenatal vitamins. My dr makes me take the prenatals and I think in combo with the bcp, I have a reason for my nausea. :nope: I'm also coming down with another cold or maybe this will stay as a sore throat. Will say hi again tomorrow. Nothing else exciting going on!

Congrats again yomo


----------



## Megg33k

God, our lives our quite similar, Maxxi! :hugs: Sorry you feel so bad. I felt that way last night! :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Yomo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> God, our lives our quite similar, Maxxi! :hugs: Sorry you feel so bad. I felt that way last night! :(


I feel better today but I'm not planning to have more than soup for lunch. Not looking forward to my progesterone shots that's for sure!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> God, our lives our quite similar, Maxxi! :hugs: Sorry you feel so bad. I felt that way last night! :(
> 
> 
> I feel better today but I'm not planning to have more than soup for lunch. Not looking forward to my progesterone shots that's for sure!Click to expand...

Me either! I've heard from my cousin that they hurt like a bitch! :( With everything I've heard about progesterone, apparently I'll be in pain from shots and even more uncomfortable from the pessaries! Isn't this fun?


----------



## looknomore

I have been taking progesterone shots. Toady was the 4th shot post EC. I have found that if I put an ice pack post the injection that pain subsides faster. Pessaries are just annoying. I keep leaking pink yucky stuff. Have been using panty liners to avoid horrible stains


----------



## MrsF

hi ladies,

tested this morning, no joy. I have a strong feeling it's not worked again. I have strong AF symptoms so i'm 99% certain i'm out.

had a really shitty day. got sent home from work for just breaking down completely. feel very numb and spaced out. not sure which way to turn right now.

sorry for the gloomy post x x x


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies,

Yomo - congratulations I'm so happy for you xx

Had EC this morning, got 18 eggs!! So shocked & pleased as only got 3 on my last cycle so a real improvement, also DH sample looking better but still have to go for ICSI. Been told we might have ET on either Wednesday or Thursday depending on how good embies looking. Slept through EC, feeling sore & sleepy now. Hope we get good news tomorrow & lots of embies.

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## MissMonty

Sorry you've had a bad day MrsF, when's you're OTD? It's such a naff & difficult journey, make sure you take some time to look after yourself, it might not be over yet. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## MrsF

thanks missmonty. otd is sunday, i know it's a few days away yet, but my AF signs are too overwhelming. dh wants me to hold on a few more days, but i don't have any hope left at all. x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It's not over yet, Mrs F! Holding out hope for you!!

That's great, Miss Monty!! Good luck with the ET!

Looknomore....when do you test? Good luck hun! You just could be the proud mama of quints :winkwink:

Maxxi and Megg....so sorry you're feeling horrid with the meds. :hugs:

I have my scan tomorrow and should hopefully start stimming immediately. So this time in another 2 weeks....I could be having EC :happydance:

:hug: to everyone else!!!


----------



## MissMonty

MrsF you've still got time, maybe it's too early still I really hope so, it's so difficult waiting to test but try and hold out till Sunday :hugs: 

Isi I hope all goes well with you're scan tomorrow x


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Back from clinic... Uterine polyp found... Has to be removed before we proceed. They're scheduling for ASAP. If I can get it done by early next week at the latest, then I'll still be okay for Nov. Terrified and my husband is effing useless. :cry:


----------



## Mrs-G

MrsF said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> tested this morning, no joy. I have a strong feeling it's not worked again. I have strong AF symptoms so i'm 99% certain i'm out.
> 
> had a really shitty day. got sent home from work for just breaking down completely. feel very numb and spaced out. not sure which way to turn right now.
> 
> sorry for the gloomy post x x x

Hun I know you've done it before and you know much more than me but isn't it a bit early to test, thought your otd was 24th, keep thinking positive, I'm a great believer in positive thinking x fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsF

mrs-g & missmonty - it is early huns, but i have such strong AF symtoms. it feels like it 's gonna come any minute tbh. i just want to curl up and for it all to just go away now x x


----------



## looknomore

MrsF said:


> mrs-g & missmonty - it is early huns, but i have such strong AF symtoms. it feels like it 's gonna come any minute tbh. i just want to curl up and for it all to just go away now x x

Mrs F- Cramping in IVF is a good sign. Doodar got such strong cramps followed by a BFP. Another friend of mine who got a BFP on her ICSI cycle had such strong cramps that she was sure AF was on its way. I dont think u shud give up yet.

I have been getting some cramping as well and lower back ache which comes and goes. Getting quite negative as the last and the only time I was pregnant my boobs and nipples were so sore. This time they dont hurt that bad..just a wee bit. :nope:


----------



## looknomore

Isi Buttercup said:


> It's not over yet, Mrs F! Holding out hope for you!!
> 
> That's great, Miss Monty!! Good luck with the ET!
> 
> Looknomore....when do you test? Good luck hun! You just could be the proud mama of quints :winkwink:
> 
> Maxxi and Megg....so sorry you're feeling horrid with the meds. :hugs:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and should hopefully start stimming immediately. So this time in another 2 weeks....I could be having EC :happydance:
> 
> :hug: to everyone else!!!

Stimming starts huh:happydance: ITs the most exciting part of IVF where u get to see follies n stuff. 2ww sucks

I test end of month. Honestly right now I am worried none of the 5 embies will implant. My Endo will kill them all:cry:
If by some fluke all 5 or 4 or 3 implant the doc will reduce them to 2. It is done very frequently here in India as there are no laws to the maximum no. of embies transferred. 3-4 embies are transferred quite frequently. Sometimes even more are transferred if there have been multiple failures


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi Buttercup said:


> It's not over yet, Mrs F! Holding out hope for you!!
> 
> That's great, Miss Monty!! Good luck with the ET!
> 
> Looknomore....when do you test? Good luck hun! You just could be the proud mama of quints :winkwink:
> 
> Maxxi and Megg....so sorry you're feeling horrid with the meds. :hugs:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and should hopefully start stimming immediately. So this time in another 2 weeks....I could be having EC :happydance:
> 
> :hug: to everyone else!!!

Isi, do you know what's going on? I'm a few days behind you, my scan is next Tuesday, they said on the phone today ec around 7th nov then et the week after, I didn't think stimming was that long, have you been given anymore info?


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, sorry Hun, hope it's ok x


----------



## Britt11

hello girls, how are you today?

MrsF- oh my gosh you are nearly a week early!!!! is it even possible to get a bfp that early??!! seriously you have lots of time, takes a few days for the HCG to register in your system. I agree if you can wait until Sunday that would be the best :hugs: I am rooting for you and hope you get your bfp!!
I think most woman who get bfps have cramping as well 

Looknomore- how exciting, good luck with everything- hope you get your bfp at the end of the month

Missmonty-yeah for the ET :thumbup::happydance: not long now

Meggs- hope all gets sorted out

havent heard from Sammy lately, hope all is well with her

cheers,


----------



## maxxiandniko

MissMonty - Congrats!
MrsF - Hang in there. I think it's too early for you to test.
Megg - don't worry. It'll work out for you. It has been working your way this whole time!
Isi - congrats!
looknomore - fingers crossed for you. Some will take I'm sure!

I'm feeling a little less nauseous. I have my ivf orientation tomorrow and when they called to confirm today I started getting all anxious again thinking I may not have any embryos to implant :nope: Talk about projecting into the future. I'll be happy when the orientation is over. I have more blood work to do but I'm being lazy about getting it done. I have to fast and go early in the morning and that's why I'm putting it off. Next Monday!


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> mrs-g & missmonty - it is early huns, but i have such strong AF symtoms. it feels like it 's gonna come any minute tbh. i just want to curl up and for it all to just go away now x x

Mrsf is too early for you to test as yet, have faith and keep your chin up Hun.

AF feelings are a good sign! Got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

I just have to post. I'm feeling so negative at the moment. I think it's a combo of feeling sick and more tired than usual. My mood is worse than last week. I keep thinking about this not working out for me. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. I've got too much time before I really have to worry so there's no sense in making myself miserable yet!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!!!!

I just got back from my scan this morning and it went very well. I have responded well to the down regulation shots, and my womb lining is sufficiently thin. I'll be starting the stimming shots (2 amps of Menogon) tomorrow, and have a follow up scan 6 days after (Monday next week). The stimming injections are a little more high maintenance than the DR shots.....with the mixing and all that . But I got a pretty good tutorial at the clinic, so hopefully should get a hang of it in no time.

Mrs. G....I hope that answers your question hun. It seems like we might be a week apart. By my calculations, EC could be around the 1st of 2nd of November.....but that's just my guestimate.

Megg, so sorry hun :hugs:. But I don't think you have anything to worry about. Sending you loads of :hugs:

Wishing you all the very best of luck, Looknomore. Wow....maybe I'm just overly sentimental about babies, being an LTTC girl.....but aren't there other ways besides having to reduce the number of babies?

Mrs F....thinking of you.

Yomo and Doodar.....how are lovely preggo ladies :flower:

Maxxi....I can understand your apprehension. Just keep your eyes on the bigger picture hun. I pray it works out for all of us!!!

Sammy, Wrighty, Britt......hope everyone's great!

Quick question though....for those of you that have had EC. The day or two before EC, were you in any condition to socialize? My high school reunion is on the 31st of October, a few days before my EC, and I'm just wondering if I'll be in any condition to attend :dohh:


----------



## MissMonty

Megg33k said:


> Back from clinic... Uterine polyp found... Has to be removed before we proceed. They're scheduling for ASAP. If I can get it done by early next week at the latest, then I'll still be okay for Nov. Terrified and my husband is effing useless. :cry:

Hey Megg - sorry you've got to deal with this on top of the whole IVF! I hope they get it sorted for you asap and you hear from them very soon. Men are usually useless!! :haha: Bless them they do try but I think it's really difficult for them to totally understand as it's us women who have to bare the brunt of the treatment. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## looknomore

ISI- You should be totally fine before EC. I know thw sentiment u r talking about the reduction process. But right now I dont think its something i am thinking about. I dont even know if I will get pregnant this cycle. The doc feels more ETs were required for my case because of Endo as conversion rate from embie to a baby is low. 

I have been having bad cramping and feel like AF is going to start any minute. I have full on PMS symptoms - headache, a bit of nausea, feeling tired. Dont think its worked


----------



## Isi Buttercup

looknomore said:


> ISI- You should be totally fine before EC. I know thw sentiment u r talking about the reduction process. But right now I dont think its something i am thinking about. I dont even know if I will get pregnant this cycle. The doc feels more ETs were required for my case because of Endo as conversion rate from embie to a baby is low.
> 
> I have been having bad cramping and feel like AF is going to start any minute. I have full on PMS symptoms - headache, a bit of nausea, feeling tired. Dont think its worked

Stay positive hun! You know what they say about PMS and pregnancy symptoms mimicking each other. When is your OTD?


----------



## Doodar

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been awol. Unfortunately my happy news is tinged with sad news. My nanna passed away 2 days ago. I'm absolutely devastated. I can't eat, I can't sleep. I'm due back to work tomorrow and I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. I have to go back coz I'm scared I will lose my job if I don't. I'm desperately trying to stay calm for the sake of this little bean, but it is extremely difficult. I can't stop crying. I'm so upset that I never got to tell her about our BFP.

Sorry for lack of personals girls.
Yomo congrats hunny I'm so pleased for you.
Mrs F don't give up just yet and looknomore stay postive girls I know it's hard. :hugs:
Megg sorry you have come up against this. Hopefully they will be able to sort it and you can carry on your cycle. Good Luck hun :hugs:
Isi you should be fine before ec hun, if it was after then I would say no but before you should be ok.
Lots of love to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so so sorry about your Nana, Doodar :hugs:. Try to be strong for your little one(s) okay hun.

Thanks.....I think I'll just go ahead and plan to attend it. FX I don't look like a whale then.


----------



## looknomore

Isi Buttercup said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> ISI- You should be totally fine before EC. I know thw sentiment u r talking about the reduction process. But right now I dont think its something i am thinking about. I dont even know if I will get pregnant this cycle. The doc feels more ETs were required for my case because of Endo as conversion rate from embie to a baby is low.
> 
> I have been having bad cramping and feel like AF is going to start any minute. I have full on PMS symptoms - headache, a bit of nausea, feeling tired. Dont think its worked
> 
> Stay positive hun! You know what they say about PMS and pregnancy symptoms mimicking each other. When is your OTD?Click to expand...

OTD is end of the month. One extremely weird side effect that i have is that I am so horny all the time :blush: wet dreams et al - think i had an orgasm at night too. feel like a teenaged boy.. not good:nope:


----------



## looknomore

Doodar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been awol. Unfortunately my happy news is tinged with sad news. My nanna passed away 2 days ago. I'm absolutely devastated. I can't eat, I can't sleep. I'm due back to work tomorrow and I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. I have to go back coz I'm scared I will lose my job if I don't. I'm desperately trying to stay calm for the sake of this little bean, but it is extremely difficult. I can't stop crying. I'm so upset that I never got to tell her about our BFP.
> 
> Sorry for lack of personals girls.
> Yomo congrats hunny I'm so pleased for you.
> Mrs F don't give up just yet and looknomore stay postive girls I know it's hard. :hugs:
> Megg sorry you have come up against this. Hopefully they will be able to sort it and you can carry on your cycle. Good Luck hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> Isi you should be fine before ec hun, if it was after then I would say no but before you should be ok.
> Lots of love to everyone else :hugs:

Sorry for ur loss hun:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

looknomore said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> ISI- You should be totally fine before EC. I know thw sentiment u r talking about the reduction process. But right now I dont think its something i am thinking about. I dont even know if I will get pregnant this cycle. The doc feels more ETs were required for my case because of Endo as conversion rate from embie to a baby is low.
> 
> I have been having bad cramping and feel like AF is going to start any minute. I have full on PMS symptoms - headache, a bit of nausea, feeling tired. Dont think its worked
> 
> Stay positive hun! You know what they say about PMS and pregnancy symptoms mimicking each other. When is your OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> OTD is end of the month. One extremely weird side effect that i have is that I am so horny all the time :blush: wet dreams et al - think i had an orgasm at night too. feel like a teenaged boy.. not good:nope:Click to expand...

LOL at being horny! I guess that's what all these hormones do to us :haha:

Wow - end of the month???!!! That's like a 3ww!!!!!


----------



## yomo

So sorry for your loss doodar, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Vickie! I'm so sorry for the loss of your nana! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Doodar, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

looknomore, your side effects sound . . . exciting. Wouldn't mind a bit of that myself, to be honest. Try not to worry about the AF symptoms, I know that's difficult.

Isi, have fun at your reunion -- I hope you feel great all through the stimming.

Megg, sorry about the polyp. It's so frustrating to deal with one more thing, I know. 


Finally, a tiny bit of good news: After being on bcp for 11 days, the cyst was shut down & my E2 levels are great (25, was 119). Also, I have 2 micro-follicles in one ovary, and 7(!!) in the other -- the best count I've had so far. So, I'm cleared to start stimming on Saturday for appx 10 days. If all goes well, I'll be doing egg collection the 3rd, 4th, or 5th of November.


----------



## Megg33k

Good deal about the follies! :hugs:

Yes, one more thing... but whatever! Just want it done now! Finished being scared... Just get it over with! LOL At my scan yesterday, he said there were 8 follies on my right ovary and 5 on my left! Too bad I'm wasting all of those!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I will comment on your posts later but I wanted to let you know something.
Is it okay that I am jumping the line for PUPO or the spot for the 3rd bfp....guess what???....after 15 months of TTC, 5 failed IUIs, 4 months of clomid, I got a natural bfp this morning!! DH and I really only had once chance this month and I cant believe it happend....as many of you know, I already paid the huge deposit (i think liek 7 or 8k) for IVF and was to start BCP in a week well I tested this morning at 12dpo and got a bfp. I got a faint line on the dollar store tests starting at 10dpo but I thought that was just what those tests were like.
I guess it isnt old wives tales that woman become pregnant just before they are suppose to get IVF or adopt babies. :hugs:

more to come from me including symptoms (or lack of) and looknomore I have been really horny too...lol :haha:

thank you so much for all your support ladies, it has meant everything to me. I am overwhelmed and in shock right now and so unbelievably happy.
DH doesnt know yet

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







tests 002.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mercyme

OMG, Britt!!!! That's just amazing!!! Hooray! What a happy surprise! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies x x x

megg, i was sorry to read your news hun, have you got a date through yet? :hugs:

doodar - so sorry for the loss of your nanna hun :hugs: thinking of you x x x 

not much to report this end, still feel like AF's on her way, not just the cramps, but the usual signs. And i hate that they are the same as progesterone and pg symptoms. How we stay sane, i'll never know.....

sorry it's not too chatty or personal ladies, feeling a low today, but wanted to just come and say hello to my support buddies x x x x thank god for you lot x x


----------



## MrsF

britt :hugs: so very many congratulations on your BFP, that's awesome news!!!!! :hugs: so pleased for you x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, Britt!! That's fantastic news!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Feebee

Hello, can I join you? :flower:

I am in the middle of stimming on an antagonist cycle. My first two attempts were BFNs unfortunately but we've swapped clinics so fingers crossed.

Megg, I had a polyp removed just prior to my last cycle. I realise it is more the frustration of possibly upsetting your cycle that you are worried about but I just wanted to reassure you that physically it is not horrid! Lots of nurses and doctors and equipment and me seemed to be cramped into a very small room and they took forever to set up some serious looking equipment but it felt much like an HSG to me and did not last long at all. Take painkillers before hand and you will be absolutely fine!

Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## looknomore

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls, I will comment on your posts later but I wanted to let you know something.
> Is it okay that I am jumping the line for PUPO or the spot for the 3rd bfp....guess what???....after 15 months of TTC, 5 failed IUIs, 4 months of clomid, I got a natural bfp this morning!! DH and I really only had once chance this month and I cant believe it happend....as many of you know, I already paid the huge deposit (i think liek 7 or 8k) for IVF and was to start BCP in a week well I tested this morning at 12dpo and got a bfp. I got a faint line on the dollar store tests starting at 10dpo but I thought that was just what those tests were like.
> I guess it isnt old wives tales that woman become pregnant just before they are suppose to get IVF or adopt babies. :hugs:
> 
> more to come from me including symptoms (or lack of) and looknomore I have been really horny too...lol :haha:
> 
> thank you so much for all your support ladies, it has meant everything to me. I am overwhelmed and in shock right now and so unbelievably happy.
> DH doesnt know yet
> 
> 
> Wow Britt- Thats amazing news- Congratulations- BTW I was very horny when I got my BFP in July which was a chemical..so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> heya ladies x x x
> 
> megg, i was sorry to read your news hun, have you got a date through yet? :hugs:
> 
> doodar - so sorry for the loss of your nanna hun :hugs: thinking of you x x x
> 
> not much to report this end, still feel like AF's on her way, not just the cramps, but the usual signs. And i hate that they are the same as progesterone and pg symptoms. How we stay sane, i'll never know.....
> 
> sorry it's not too chatty or personal ladies, feeling a low today, but wanted to just come and say hello to my support buddies x x x x thank god for you lot x x

Hope you are feeling better soon babes, we are all here to support you xx

Sending you loads of:hugs: and it's not over yet so PMA babes xxx


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls, I will comment on your posts later but I wanted to let you know something.
> Is it okay that I am jumping the line for PUPO or the spot for the 3rd bfp....guess what???....after 15 months of TTC, 5 failed IUIs, 4 months of clomid, I got a natural bfp this morning!! DH and I really only had once chance this month and I cant believe it happend....as many of you know, I already paid the huge deposit (i think liek 7 or 8k) for IVF and was to start BCP in a week well I tested this morning at 12dpo and got a bfp. I got a faint line on the dollar store tests starting at 10dpo but I thought that was just what those tests were like.
> I guess it isnt old wives tales that woman become pregnant just before they are suppose to get IVF or adopt babies. :hugs:
> 
> more to come from me including symptoms (or lack of) and looknomore I have been really horny too...lol :haha:
> 
> thank you so much for all your support ladies, it has meant everything to me. I am overwhelmed and in shock right now and so unbelievably happy.
> DH doesnt know yet
> 
> :hugs:

Britt thats fantastic news well done, congrats and a very H&H 8 months to you xxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hi
haven't been on much I am in the 2ww and feeling crap, threw up this morning but I really think its the progesterone feels like af is just around the corner.Just wanted to say
huge congrats to all the bfp ladies- so great x lots of love to everyone going through this ivf lark its a nightmare xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Feebee said:


> Hello, can I join you? :flower:
> 
> I am in the middle of stimming on an antagonist cycle. My first two attempts were BFNs unfortunately but we've swapped clinics so fingers crossed.
> 
> Megg, I had a polyp removed just prior to my last cycle. I realise it is more the frustration of possibly upsetting your cycle that you are worried about but I just wanted to reassure you that physically it is not horrid! Lots of nurses and doctors and equipment and me seemed to be cramped into a very small room and they took forever to set up some serious looking equipment but it felt much like an HSG to me and did not last long at all. Take painkillers before hand and you will be absolutely fine!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!

HI do you mind if i ask what an antagonist cycle is, my clinic reckon they are going to try this with me if this cycle doesnt work but didn't say how it differed. thanks x


----------



## Megg33k

BRITT!!! :yipee: OMG! Congrats, honey! :hugs:



MrsF said:


> heya ladies x x x
> 
> megg, i was sorry to read your news hun, have you got a date through yet? :hugs:
> 
> doodar - so sorry for the loss of your nanna hun :hugs: thinking of you x x x
> 
> not much to report this end, still feel like AF's on her way, not just the cramps, but the usual signs. And i hate that they are the same as progesterone and pg symptoms. How we stay sane, i'll never know.....
> 
> sorry it's not too chatty or personal ladies, feeling a low today, but wanted to just come and say hello to my support buddies x x x x thank god for you lot x x

I hope she's not on her way, Mrs F! :hugs

Yes... My surgery is scheduled for 9am on Monday!



Feebee said:


> Hello, can I join you? :flower:
> 
> I am in the middle of stimming on an antagonist cycle. My first two attempts were BFNs unfortunately but we've swapped clinics so fingers crossed.
> 
> Megg, I had a polyp removed just prior to my last cycle. I realise it is more the frustration of possibly upsetting your cycle that you are worried about but I just wanted to reassure you that physically it is not horrid! Lots of nurses and doctors and equipment and me seemed to be cramped into a very small room and they took forever to set up some serious looking equipment but it felt much like an HSG to me and did not last long at all. Take painkillers before hand and you will be absolutely fine!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!

Thanks for that, honey! I'm glad it wasn't so bad. They don't seem to think it will disrupt my cycle! I'm hopeful they're right!


----------



## fleur123

hello girls Fantastic news doodar yomo and britt congratulations and a happy healthy 9 months!!!:happydance::hugs:

Mrs f Im really keeping my fingers crossed for you been checking all the time to see any updates but as the girls say it is still early so you never know, im still in the same boat as you i think just a couple of days behind and i keep having waves of feeling like the B***th is coming but im trying to stay positive im such a strong beliver in that i refuse to let myself think negative until she shows up im PUPO!!!! i know its hard but your not out the game yet.:hugs::hugs:

hello to everyone else this thread is so busy i forget who's doing what lol!!:dohh:

Just a few quick questions to those on progesterone is it just me or dose everyone else keep checking there nickers every 2 seconds feeling like they've come on? it's driving me insane!!! and also is anyone else really bloted i look like im 3 months gone?:haha:

I've still got mega sore bb's but would that be the trigger shot i took it on the 9th? how long does it last?? this 2ww is killing me 8 more days to go!!! :):happydance:


----------



## MrsF

glitterqueen :hugs::hugs: i empathise 10million%, and i echo your sentiments, it's frikkin awful x x x x

megg - how you feeling bout mon? :hugs:

right ladies, what's the crack with the cervix situation???? mine's up and down like bloody yoyo. Should it be soft or hard??? mine's both :wacko: i know it's not a reliable measure, but that - amongst everything else - is driving me insane.

thanks yomo :hugs: how you feeling hun? x x x


----------



## MrsF

welcome feebee :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsF said:


> glitterqueen :hugs::hugs: i empathise 10million%, and i echo your sentiments, it's frikkin awful x x x x
> 
> megg - how you feeling bout mon? :hugs:
> 
> right ladies, what's the crack with the cervix situation???? mine's up and down like bloody yoyo. Should it be soft or hard??? mine's both :wacko: i know it's not a reliable measure, but that - amongst everything else - is driving me insane.
> 
> thanks yomo :hugs: how you feeling hun? x x x

Cervix position and texture isn't reliable after ovulation. Its best to leave it be.

I'm okay... Just anxious to get it over with now. I'm reassured that its not a major thing... So, let's get on with it, ya know?


----------



## Megg33k

Since I am already down regging, can I be added to the front page?


----------



## MrsF

i think you;re right megg, it goes through my mind twice a sodding day when i shove the progesterone up there (nice, sorry....)

i'm pleased you're feeling a bit better bout it hun, it goes without saying i'll be on here monday to see how you are cheruboo :hugs:

right, i;m off for some tea, and a slushy chick flick. Bit of mindless escapism is what i think the doc ordered

see you tomorrow ladies, i hope you have a good day / eve / night wherever you are. Much much love xx x x x


----------



## Megg33k

What film?


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt thats just bloody brilliant!!!! Huge congrats hun!!! What a surprise! So pleased for you xxx

Megg im pretty sure you were once on there... Did you disappear? I will re-add you... When did you start down regg? Icsi or ivf? Xxx

Got some catching up to do but DD is hogging the computer while off school so im updating on her phone which is none too easy! Xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt thats just bloody brilliant!!!! Huge congrats hun!!! What a surprise! So pleased for you xxx
> 
> Megg im pretty sure you were once on there... Did you disappear? I will re-add you... When did you start down regg? Icsi or ivf? Xxx
> 
> Got some catching up to do but DD is hogging the computer while off school so im updating on her phone which is none too easy! Xx

No problem! I didn't see me! Hmm... I started DR'ing on Oct 14... They haven't said I'm doing ICSI, so I assume IVF? Long protocol. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> glitterqueen :hugs::hugs: i empathise 10million%, and i echo your sentiments, it's frikkin awful x x x x
> 
> megg - how you feeling bout mon? :hugs:
> 
> right ladies, what's the crack with the cervix situation???? mine's up and down like bloody yoyo. Should it be soft or hard??? mine's both :wacko: i know it's not a reliable measure, but that - amongst everything else - is driving me insane.
> 
> thanks yomo :hugs: how you feeling hun? x x x

I an good thanks although I keep getting af pains! See they are very simular, made homemade stew and dumplings earlier it was yummy!! I am now going to bed coz I am so tired. Hope you enjoyed your film xxx


----------



## Feebee

glitterqueen said:


> Feebee said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join you? :flower:
> 
> I am in the middle of stimming on an antagonist cycle. My first two attempts were BFNs unfortunately but we've swapped clinics so fingers crossed.
> 
> Megg, I had a polyp removed just prior to my last cycle. I realise it is more the frustration of possibly upsetting your cycle that you are worried about but I just wanted to reassure you that physically it is not horrid! Lots of nurses and doctors and equipment and me seemed to be cramped into a very small room and they took forever to set up some serious looking equipment but it felt much like an HSG to me and did not last long at all. Take painkillers before hand and you will be absolutely fine!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!
> 
> HI do you mind if i ask what an antagonist cycle is, my clinic reckon they are going to try this with me if this cycle doesnt work but didn't say how it differed. thanks xClick to expand...

Stay positive, you might never not to know what an antagonist cycle is!!

But just in case you want to know, in my experience it means not down regging just stimming with 150iu menopur for about ten days and adding, on around day 5 of injections, the antagonist to stop ovulation occurring (I think it is called Centrotide) Then the trigger (Pregnyl) is injected like usual 34 hours before EC. It means I get way fewer eggs but they are hopefully of better quality (the first long protocol we had 22 eggs and the antagonist cycle we had 9 but they got to blast)

Hope that helps but actually not sure how it differs from the short protocol!!

Lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> glitterqueen :hugs::hugs: i empathise 10million%, and i echo your sentiments, it's frikkin awful x x x x
> 
> megg - how you feeling bout mon? :hugs:
> 
> right ladies, what's the crack with the cervix situation???? mine's up and down like bloody yoyo. Should it be soft or hard??? mine's both :wacko: i know it's not a reliable measure, but that - amongst everything else - is driving me insane.
> 
> thanks yomo :hugs: how you feeling hun? x x x

I tried checking that MrsF to see if I could tell anything and it is completely unreliable - it was up and down and the same as every other cycle :hugs: no more checking for me..lol


----------



## Megg33k

Is Menopur and Follistim together a normal combo? Why both? Just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## yomo

Britt how have you got your letters in bold and colour? Xx


----------



## MissMonty

I got 10 embies :happydance: so happy as only got 3 last time.

Having a 3 day transfer - just got a call from the embryologist who told me 7 off our little embies are looking really strong and they recomend a 3 day transfer so they can choose the best 2 to pop back tomorrow.

Anyone else had a 3 day transfer? :flower:


----------



## glitterqueen

fleur123 said:


> hello girls Fantastic news doodar yomo and britt congratulations and a happy healthy 9 months!!!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Mrs f Im really keeping my fingers crossed for you been checking all the time to see any updates but as the girls say it is still early so you never know, im still in the same boat as you i think just a couple of days behind and i keep having waves of feeling like the B***th is coming but im trying to stay positive im such a strong beliver in that i refuse to let myself think negative until she shows up im PUPO!!!! i know its hard but your not out the game yet.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> hello to everyone else this thread is so busy i forget who's doing what lol!!:dohh:
> 
> Just a few quick questions to those on progesterone is it just me or dose everyone else keep checking there nickers every 2 seconds feeling like they've come on? it's driving me insane!!! and also is anyone else really bloted i look like im 3 months gone?:haha:
> 
> I've still got mega sore bb's but would that be the trigger shot i took it on the 9th? how long does it last?? this 2ww is killing me 8 more days to go!!! :):happydance:

OMG! exactly the same fleur the cramps are bad and i am so full of wind its embarrasing. feel like af due any minute. i have also been feeling sick but phoned the clinic and they said its not typical so fingers crossed!!! good luck x


----------



## glitterqueen

Feebee said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feebee said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join you? :flower:
> 
> I am in the middle of stimming on an antagonist cycle. My first two attempts were BFNs unfortunately but we've swapped clinics so fingers crossed.
> 
> Megg, I had a polyp removed just prior to my last cycle. I realise it is more the frustration of possibly upsetting your cycle that you are worried about but I just wanted to reassure you that physically it is not horrid! Lots of nurses and doctors and equipment and me seemed to be cramped into a very small room and they took forever to set up some serious looking equipment but it felt much like an HSG to me and did not last long at all. Take painkillers before hand and you will be absolutely fine!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!
> 
> HI do you mind if i ask what an antagonist cycle is, my clinic reckon they are going to try this with me if this cycle doesnt work but didn't say how it differed. thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> Stay positive, you might never not to know what an antagonist cycle is!!
> 
> But just in case you want to know, in my experience it means not down regging just stimming with 150iu menopur for about ten days and adding, on around day 5 of injections, the antagonist to stop ovulation occurring (I think it is called Centrotide) Then the trigger (Pregnyl) is injected like usual 34 hours before EC. It means I get way fewer eggs but they are hopefully of better quality (the first long protocol we had 22 eggs and the antagonist cycle we had 9 but they got to blast)
> 
> Hope that helps but actually not sure how it differs from the short protocol!!
> 
> Lots of luck :hugs:Click to expand...

cheers for that, weird that sounds exactly what i have just had!! I only got 2 follicles so didn't get to egg collection, just had iui i was haveing225mg of menopur and the pregnyl right from the start, started one day before the menopur started. as you say hopefully i wont need it but feeling less optimistic as the days go on xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MissMonty said:


> I got 10 embies :happydance: so happy as only got 3 last time.
> 
> Having a 3 day transfer - just got a call from the embryologist who told me 7 off our little embies are looking really strong and they recomend a 3 day transfer so they can choose the best 2 to pop back tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else had a 3 day transfer? :flower:

That sounds awesome, Miss Monty. Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Britt - I didn't realize you had been through so much

Congrats MissMonty


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Things are going well all around! Great, girls! :hugs: I'm going today to start my Lupron injections, go over my meds, have my pre-op physical, and have a CBC work up!


----------



## MrsF

hi ladies, popped in for my daily fix!

Megg - do you know, i can't even remember what it was we watched! Clearly wasn't groundbreakingly brill! and it's been deleted from sky box so i'm stuffed! x

Glitterqueen - sounds promising hun! x 

missmonty - nice one hun! that's really good news! x

britt - i think we can rule out cervix checking! x

sammy - good to see you hun x

yomo - thankyou for your kind words hun x your dinner sounded lovely btw!

AFM - another -ve test this morning. just not feeling it. still very down about it all. just gonna throw myself into work to get me through next few days.

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: MrsF... That's sad! I guess you wouldn't be recommending it anyway! LOL

Hope those -ves turn +ve!


----------



## Sammy2009

Feebee - Welcome home (if not a little "belated" welcome!! ) Good luck xxx

Britt - I have updated your BFP on the main page... still amazed.... brilliant!!!!!!!

AFM well at last scan is on Friday and then i think FET will be a few days later (pending defrosting!) I need to collect my protocol while im there so i can just get my meds in if it doesnt thaw ok or doesnt stick and then a new protocol with increased meds will start on Cd 1 (ho hum)

Sorry I havent been on much but my work colleague is off this week and the bloody temp has took the same week of (yeah cos that makes sense) so I am working 10 hour days and actually am still at work now trying to keep up! Its left me little time to keep up on here as also DD is hogging the laptop on her week off school!!!! :(

So ladies (and my we have a few in here!) we are gathering quite a few BFP's... WOOO HOOOO! Can anyone please let me know if they have dates for EC/ET/Testing dates so I can keep up and also to update the first page of the thread so we can all see whats going on and offer some PMA!!! I think you are all doing brilliantly and wish you all the very best of luck!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, you have a new home!!! :flower: Hope it brings many bfp's. 

Sammy, everything crossed for this one for you huni :hugs:

xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sammy, my EC could be on November 1st.....tentatively.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Hey ladies, you have a new home!!! :flower: Hope it brings many bfp's.
> 
> Sammy, everything crossed for this one for you huni :hugs:
> 
> xx

Thankks hun :hugs:

To be fair, and im not being negative but i really dont hold out much hope of it thawing out well enough to be transfered... in my head im already thinking of the next protocol but then with the odds that we have and only one blast it would indeed be a small miracle if i got pregnant with it... but we will try none the less! 

i have more faith with the upcoming protocol and hope to get at least two frosties out of it although i know potentially i wont get anymore than about 8 eggs (if im lucky!) Hows baby Lily now? Getting big? lol :hugs:

ICI - Thanks for the update, will wait and see if there are anymore and then update them tomorrow!!! How you doing hun? ok i hope :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Britt...omg, congrats!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, I am sorry for your loss :(


----------



## MySillyGirls

Ladies, I am moving on to November. I started bcps today for stims starting 11/10. My chances are lowered to diminished ovarian reserve, but we are giving it one more shot with a slighly different stim protocal. Hugs to all!


----------



## DillyC

Hellloooo Ladies...

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while... I have been religiously reading all the posts, I just had a bit of trouble keeping up!!!

So HUGE congrats in order for Yomo, Doodar (although sorry for your sad loss) and Britt (How wonderful for you x)

Sammy good luck and FX for the weekend
MrsF .... oh a few days to go FX for you xxx
Wrighty so sorry to hear about your OHSS... hope you are feeling better xx
Isi.... my cycle twin... good luck with your inj tonight!!!!
MissMonty Congrats on your 10 embies xxx
Helloo Mercyme, Mrs-G, Looknomore, Fleur, Maxxiandniko, Megg33K, Feebee and GlitterQ.... FX for people in their 2ww and starting treatment

I am now at exactly the same stage as Isi.... just started stimms today and provisional EC for 1st Nov.... I promise to be better at posting here xxx


----------



## leanne0166

Hi, 

Can I join you all? Been a member on here for a while but not visited for a year... I was in the TTC thread alot following m/c 2008. I'm now on my first go at IVF/ICSI, EC this coming Friday and dreading it! They are hopefully going to blasts then ET next week (Thursday 28th). Got to inject HCG at 11pm tonight. 

All advice very welcome!

Thank you x


----------



## Megg33k

MySillyGirls said:


> Doodar, I am sorry for your loss :(

Wait! Where did I miss this?!?! :( I just looked back for a post... Will search harder!

EDIT: OMG! You meant her nana! :dohh: I had a heart attack for a second! Though I'm also sorry for that loss... That was NOT what came to mind, and I had a small freak out! Crisis averted!


----------



## Megg33k

4th time I've lost this post... Dammit! :hissy: Let's try again!

Update!

Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Loads of movement on here!

I have just got back from hols had to do my first down reg injection in a spanish petol station. On day 4 now here come the hot sweats.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Everyone's moving so quickly! Glad to hear from you again Dilly! 

Megg - are you still feeling sick?

I'm still not able to eat full meals :nope: Oh well. Other than that I've got nothing else exciting to report. I found someone (a nurse who's my friend's sister) to do my progesterone shots when the time comes. I'm thinking it's better than my husband doing them. The stimming injections I should be able to handle on my own.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! You know, I didn't think the progesterone injections were bad at all. I didn't think they felt any different than the Repronex IM injection.


----------



## maxxiandniko

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls! You know, I didn't think the progesterone injections were bad at all. I didn't think they felt any different than the Repronex IM injection.

That's encouraging!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Everyone's moving so quickly! Glad to hear from you again Dilly!
> 
> Megg - are you still feeling sick?
> 
> I'm still not able to eat full meals :nope: Oh well. Other than that I've got nothing else exciting to report. I found someone (a nurse who's my friend's sister) to do my progesterone shots when the time comes. I'm thinking it's better than my husband doing them. The stimming injections I should be able to handle on my own.

I've been a little better, but I do feel a little ill again tonight after the Lupron... Not sure if its related or not!

You'll totally be able to do the stimming injections yourself! :hugs:



maxxiandniko said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hi, girls! You know, I didn't think the progesterone injections were bad at all. I didn't think they felt any different than the Repronex IM injection.
> 
> That's encouraging!Click to expand...

Good to know! I haven't done Repronex before though... What's Repronex?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, Megg! Repronex is one of the injectables the doc asks me to do along with gonal f. Gonal F injection is in the belly but the repronex is intramuscular so I do it in my upper booty area :) LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing great :thumbup:

Just a quick update from me. I started my stimm injections last night. Even though it wasn't fun having to do 2 shots (the stimm and a lower dose of DR), I'm glad to have that out of the way. Weird thing though.....I actually lost some weight during DR :wacko:. I had read I'd gain sooo much weight, but here I am a couple pounds lighter. Or is it the stimms that cause the weight gain :shrug:

Anyways, wishing all our PUPO ladies the very best of luck....and sending loads of :hugs: to those undergoing EC/ET soon.

Hugs also to the Mommies in the house.....Yomo, Britt and Doodar :hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Hey Everyone- This thread is now officially buzzing with too much activity to keep track. I have been following everyone but just keeping a bit low profile after all the excitement of EC/ET has died down.

BTW- ISI- I have not put on any weight in this IVF. I was expecting to be a bit bloated but my got into my jeans today with no problem whatsoever.

Maxxi- Progesterone injections are not that bad. I have to take one today again. Good thing is you dont have to take them everyday.

Sammy- When is the FET? All the best. Keep us posted

AFM- My cramps have now completely vanished. Had very bad cramping till day before and then it started getting better and today I feel normal. Have a constant headache though and am feeling very thirsty all the time which also translates to constant trips to the loo. But I know that is the side effect of the immunosuppresant so am trying not to read anything into it. Honestly- am feeling like its not worked as I dont feel anything now- no boob ache nothing. Trying to brace myself though OTD is not till the month end. Sometimes I wish that I wud never have to test and I cud liveon in this bubble that i might get pregnant this time. Its all so unfair


----------



## DillyC

Hi to Leanne... FX for you this cycle 

Isi, I too have lost weight, 3kg... can't believe it cos still eating same old stuff, although OH and i both gave up alcohol... don't think i drank that much tho!!

OOOh do not like the sound of some of those injections that you all have to give impressed you can do IM inj my silly girls.... SC enough for me!

Hope DR going ok Tory..

Look no more... really hope its your turn... I guess there is no right or wrong way to feel... FX x

I feel a bit queasy today not sure if reaction to FSH inj or fact that I ate at least 2 handfuls of Quality street last night???


----------



## MissMonty

Hey ladies :flower:

I'm PUPO :happydance: with 2 x 8 cell embies :happydance:

Only had 1 embie left that was good enough to freeze - quite socked as we got 18 eggies, 10 embies but we let them go to day 3 and some were not good enough to freeze - just goes to show quality not quantity. Anyway DH has forced me to lay in bed all day - got lots of dvd's and mags, gonna enjoy the rest :sleep:

Isi - I lost 2.5 pounds whilst down regging - used it as an excuse to eat a tub of Ben and Jerrys this week - yummy :icecream:

Hope everyone is well and sending lots of :dust: to us all x


----------



## Doodar

How are my lovely ladies doing?

MSG nice to hear from you hun. Good luck for your next cycle hun. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Isi I didn't put any weight on at all. I just stayed the same. I guess it affects everyone different. Well done though hun. Keep up the good work :thumbup:

Britt congratulations hun. Natural BFP wow, you must be over the moon.

Miss Monty Congrats on being pupo hun. Take it easy.

Hello to everyone else. 

Nothing to report here. I went back to work yesterday. I just told everyone outright and put a stop to the gossips. My boss said to me everyone has been questioning how you got pregnant, when you got pregnant, how many weeks you are and how you could possibly be 5 weeks when you have been off work for 4. I just thought you know what. I'll f***ing tell you all then shall I. So I did. I said there stick that in your pipe and smoke it. What you gonna gossip about now. Move on!!!!! It seriously drives me mad.

I also have another dilema. My scan date falls on the same day as the funeral and I don't know what to do. Should I still go for the scan which is in the morning (the funeral isn't until the afternoon) or do I postpone it. The thing is I won't be able to go until the following week, which will then be taking me to nearly a week after the original scan date. Do you think its insensitive of me to go.


----------



## yomo

DillyC said:


> Hi to Leanne... FX for you this cycle
> 
> Isi, I too have lost weight, 3kg... can't believe it cos still eating same old stuff, although OH and i both gave up alcohol... don't think i drank that much tho!!
> 
> OOOh do not like the sound of some of those injections that you all have to give impressed you can do IM inj my silly girls.... SC enough for me!
> 
> Hope DR going ok Tory..
> 
> Look no more... really hope its your turn... I guess there is no right or wrong way to feel... FX x
> 
> I feel a bit queasy today not sure if reaction to FSH inj or fact that I ate at least 2 handfuls of Quality street last night???

You put that 3KG back on last night eating all those chocs :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## yomo

MissMonty said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm PUPO :happydance: with 2 x 8 cell embies :happydance:
> 
> Only had 1 embie left that was good enough to freeze - quite socked as we got 18 eggies, 10 embies but we let them go to day 3 and some were not good enough to freeze - just goes to show quality not quantity. Anyway DH has forced me to lay in bed all day - got lots of dvd's and mags, gonna enjoy the rest :sleep:
> 
> Isi - I lost 2.5 pounds whilst down regging - used it as an excuse to eat a tub of Ben and Jerrys this week - yummy :icecream:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and sending lots of :dust: to us all x

Congrats on being PUPO hun xxx


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> How are my lovely ladies doing?
> 
> MSG nice to hear from you hun. Good luck for your next cycle hun. I'll keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> Isi I didn't put any weight on at all. I just stayed the same. I guess it affects everyone different. Well done though hun. Keep up the good work :thumbup:
> 
> Britt congratulations hun. Natural BFP wow, you must be over the moon.
> 
> Miss Monty Congrats on being pupo hun. Take it easy.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> Nothing to report here. I went back to work yesterday. I just told everyone outright and put a stop to the gossips. My boss said to me everyone has been questioning how you got pregnant, when you got pregnant, how many weeks you are and how you could possibly be 5 weeks when you have been off work for 4. I just thought you know what. I'll f***ing tell you all then shall I. So I did. I said there stick that in your pipe and smoke it. What you gonna gossip about now. Move on!!!!! It seriously drives me mad.
> 
> I also have another dilema. My scan date falls on the same day as the funeral and I don't know what to do. Should I still go for the scan which is in the morning (the funeral isn't until the afternoon) or do I postpone it. The thing is I won't be able to go until the following week, which will then be taking me to nearly a week after the original scan date. Do you think its insensitive of me to go.

Good on ya babes!!! you show em, Are you telling everyone then before your 12 week scan? I feel like shouting it from the roof tops! I think the longer you have waited for it the more you want to spread the news! I wasn't go to say anything to anyone but I have found myself telling more and more people because I feel like I am going to burst if I don't.

Did anyone say anything to you after you had told them the truth? As for your dilema it's hard as if you go it may cheer you up a little in the morning, and bring something positive to the day. But if you don't go then like you say it will be another week, maybe it's just what you need to bring you out of this dark time xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

looknomore said:


> Hey Everyone- This thread is now officially buzzing with too much activity to keep track. I have been following everyone but just keeping a bit low profile after all the excitement of EC/ET has died down.
> 
> BTW- ISI- I have not put on any weight in this IVF. I was expecting to be a bit bloated but my got into my jeans today with no problem whatsoever.
> 
> Maxxi- Progesterone injections are not that bad. I have to take one today again. Good thing is you dont have to take them everyday.
> 
> Sammy- When is the FET? All the best. Keep us posted
> 
> AFM- My cramps have now completely vanished. Had very bad cramping till day before and then it started getting better and today I feel normal. Have a constant headache though and am feeling very thirsty all the time which also translates to constant trips to the loo. But I know that is the side effect of the immunosuppresant so am trying not to read anything into it. Honestly- am feeling like its not worked as I dont feel anything now- no boob ache nothing. Trying to brace myself though OTD is not till the month end. Sometimes I wish that I wud never have to test and I cud liveon in this bubble that i might get pregnant this time. Its all so unfair

Girls I am on a business trip right now and my internet keeps kicking me off but wanted to say hello and I cant wait to read more updates later.
Looknomore- I still have absolutely no symtoms and my boobs are not even sore one tiny bit...and I mean nothing.
The only thing I have is fatigue, a bit of thirst and chap lips lol...
I took another HPT this morning, i am 14dpo to make sure because I really dont feel any different.
you are DEFINITELY still in, I said the same thing 4 days before my positive test, no way I'm not pregnant and onto IVF next cycle.

good luck and baby dust to all you ladies :dust:
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for PUPO, MissMonty! :hugs:

Vickie - I def don't think its insensitive to go. I obviously didn't know your nana, but I can't imagine that she would have wanted you to skip something so important. Its not like you're picking the scan over her funeral... You can (and, I think, should) do both!


----------



## teapot

Doodar said:


> I said there stick that in your pipe and smoke it. What you gonna gossip about now. Move on!!!!! It seriously drives me mad.
> 
> I also have another dilema. My scan date falls on the same day as the funeral and I don't know what to do. Should I still go for the scan which is in the morning (the funeral isn't until the afternoon) or do I postpone it. The thing is I won't be able to go until the following week, which will then be taking me to nearly a week after the original scan date. Do you think its insensitive of me to go.

Hi Doodar,

Just stalking (as usual) from the November thread. Love it that you told your work colleagues to stick it!! ha ha.

Sorry to hear things are bittersweet for you at the moment with losing your Nana. I think fate plays it's hand carefully and your scan is well timed. 

Again, I didn't know her, but I'm sure your Nana would want you to have your scan. It will bring a little ray of sunshine to the day & perhaps the timing is her way of letting you know everything will be ok & she's still with you. 

Best wishes & thoughts to you & your family. :hugs:
x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats missmonty!

looknomore - may be a bfp for you soon!

Doodar - good luck with the scan.

Sammy - don't you have something going on tomorrow?

It's way too busy on this thread to keep up! I think I'm one of the last people to go here. Britt was and then she had to go get her bfp :flower:
I've got nothing exciting to report. My medications should get delivered to me sometime next week. I have to go for blood work but I'm procrastinating. I've really got nothing going on!


----------



## glitterqueen

help please!!!!
had my iui on monday 11th oct been told not to test for 18 days 29th oct. i have really bad cramping just like af , back pain ,bloating etc all caiused by progerterone but now i feel really sick soooooooooo how soon can i really test its driving me insane?? one minute i think i am defo not pg the next i am lookin at baby stuff torturing myself i need to know !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

What med was used for your trigger? What was the dose? I'll figure it out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Feebee

Sammy, thank you for adding me to the first page. I've got everything crossed for a textbook thawing for your embie!!

Leanne, we are working on exactly the same dates. Don't worry about EC at all. I felt only a bit of pressure during the actual procedure, but was mostly completely unaware of anything thanks to the sedative. The nursing team are so fantastic too, just try to relax (easier said than done!!)

Congrats Miss Monty for being PUPO!!! And for having a frostie as well!!

Glitterqueen, sounding like some fabulous symptoms - FX for you :hugs:

AFM - I have got EC tomorrow at 11am. But how ironic this morning to get a phone call to say we have finally (almost 2 years on) reached the top of the waiting list for our one and only NHS attempt only hours after the cheque at the private clinic cleared!!! Not that we would've stopped/changed clinics this cycle anyway but thought that was quite funny :dohh:

Hello to everyone else too xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Megg33k said:


> What med was used for your trigger? What was the dose? I'll figure it out for you! :thumbup:

thanks so much
I used pregnyl and it was two vials 5,ooo ug each total 10,ooo ug xxx


----------



## MrsF

:cry:

having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:

bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:

i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding. 

i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.

so sorry ladies, this should be a happy thread but i have no one else to speak to right now


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> so sorry ladies, this should be a happy thread but i have no one else to speak to right now

I know that you probably don't want to hear a lot of "keep a pma!" statements but when I went to my ivf orientation they drilled into our head that we should not test early. People can have a bfn at 9 dpo and test positive at 12 dpo (or dpt in our cases). I know you don't want a bfn and these hormones make everything seem so much worse but if that's the case you'll be ok and get ready for your next move. 9 days may be too early!


----------



## MrsF

thanks maxxi for your kind words hun x x x i started off so positive, and was so excited, but the hormones are really taking their toll on me mentally this time. i've had to stop "looking forward" as it's so hard, i'm even finding it hard doing my everyday stuff. i think the progesterone has plunged me in to terrible depression. hopefully it'll lift when i stop them x


----------



## Britt11

glitterqueen said:


> help please!!!!
> had my iui on monday 11th oct been told not to test for 18 days 29th oct. i have really bad cramping just like af , back pain ,bloating etc all caiused by progerterone but now i feel really sick soooooooooo how soon can i really test its driving me insane?? one minute i think i am defo not pg the next i am lookin at baby stuff torturing myself i need to know !!!!!!!!!!!!

ahh, how many dpo are you? good luck in the 2ww :dust:



MrsF said:


> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> so sorry ladies, this should be a happy thread but i have no one else to speak to right now

MrsF dont ever apologize for telling us how you feel. My heart goes out to you, I hope its just a shy bfp. Can you remind me how many embies they put in and were they 3 day?
I heard progesterone is nasty stuff, I feel for you hon.
sending you big :hugs:
we are all here for you, please vent and let us know.



MissMonty said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm PUPO :happydance: with 2 x 8 cell embies :happydance:
> 
> Only had 1 embie left that was good enough to freeze - quite socked as we got 18 eggies, 10 embies but we let them go to day 3 and some were not good enough to freeze - just goes to show quality not quantity. Anyway DH has forced me to lay in bed all day - got lots of dvd's and mags, gonna enjoy the rest :sleep:
> 
> Isi - I lost 2.5 pounds whilst down regging - used it as an excuse to eat a tub of Ben and Jerrys this week - yummy :icecream:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and sending lots of :dust: to us all x

Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance:



Doodar said:


> How are my lovely ladies doing?
> 
> MSG nice to hear from you hun. Good luck for your next cycle hun. I'll keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> Isi I didn't put any weight on at all. I just stayed the same. I guess it affects everyone different. Well done though hun. Keep up the good work :thumbup:
> 
> Britt congratulations hun. Natural BFP wow, you must be over the moon.
> 
> Miss Monty Congrats on being pupo hun. Take it easy.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> Nothing to report here. I went back to work yesterday. I just told everyone outright and put a stop to the gossips. My boss said to me everyone has been questioning how you got pregnant, when you got pregnant, how many weeks you are and how you could possibly be 5 weeks when you have been off work for 4. I just thought you know what. I'll f***ing tell you all then shall I. So I did. I said there stick that in your pipe and smoke it. What you gonna gossip about now. Move on!!!!! It seriously drives me mad.
> 
> I also have another dilema. My scan date falls on the same day as the funeral and I don't know what to do. Should I still go for the scan which is in the morning (the funeral isn't until the afternoon) or do I postpone it. The thing is I won't be able to go until the following week, which will then be taking me to nearly a week after the original scan date. Do you think its insensitive of me to go.

yes I am over the moon thanks, still in shock actually
Okay I am not sure where you are living but over in North America it is completely illegal and unethical for an employer to ask if someone is pregnant or if they even have an illness. OMG he would get sued over here for doing that. That was nice of you to tell them but it truly was NONE of their business, gosh that makes me mad. I am not telling my boss until 4 months I think.
If you want my 2 cents, I think it would be nice to go for the scan in the am if you can and the funeral in the evening. Its not selfish, you are bringing a life into the world and she would have wanted that. Its very sad you have to do both on the same day but you can celebrate your aunt's life and a new life being started



maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats missmonty!
> 
> .. :hugs:
> looknomore - may be a bfp for you soon!
> 
> Doodar - good luck with the scan.
> 
> Sammy - don't you have something going on tomorrow?
> 
> It's way too busy on this thread to keep up! I think I'm one of the last people to go here. Britt was and then she had to go get her bfp :flower:
> I've got nothing exciting to report. My medications should get delivered to me sometime next week. I have to go for blood work but I'm procrastinating. I've really got nothing going on!

I know we were around the same time, but there is lots of new girls starting :hugs:
good luck to you hon

hello to everyone else


----------



## MrsF

thanks britt x x x it was a day 6 blasto, just the one. This is what makes me believe the negative even more cos i'm technically 15dpo :cry:

i just wish i could find my motivation to do something. For the past few days i've just sat on the sofa for hours just sobbing. not healthy. x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> thanks britt x x x it was a day 6 blasto, just the one. This is what makes me believe the negative even more cos i'm technically 15dpo :cry:
> 
> i just wish i could find my motivation to do something. For the past few days i've just sat on the sofa for hours just sobbing. not healthy. x x


I feel for you. These hormones are a killer and I'm not even on them yet! I just remember the 2 times I was pg and even though the loss of both of them were sad the hormones made it worse. Just remember that no matter what happens bfp or bfn you'll come off those meds and definitely feel better. I don't think the blasto day means anything either. I'm told not to test till 13 dpt (14 if you count the day of transfer as day 1). Feel free to be as negative as you need to be. All that's important is that you feel better.


----------



## Britt11

MrsF :hugs:
I dont think you should feel that you have to go out and do anything especially when you feel like that. If I am feeling low, I am entitled to sit at home and do nothing.
I hope you have your bfp soon. Do you have any frozen embies?
:hugs:


----------



## MrsF

thanks britt x x we've got one blasto left on ice, but the way i feel i just don't think i could do another round. i think it would probably finish me off x x x


----------



## Megg33k

glitterqueen said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> What med was used for your trigger? What was the dose? I'll figure it out for you! :thumbup:
> 
> thanks so much
> I used pregnyl and it was two vials 5,ooo ug each total 10,ooo ug xxxClick to expand...

13.75 days to get down to 3.5mIU left in your system.



MrsF said:


> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> so sorry ladies, this should be a happy thread but i have no one else to speak to right now

Oh, honey! :hugs: I wish I had the right words, but nothing will probably make you feel all better. Just try to remember that there is still time!


----------



## MySillyGirls

MrsF said:



> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> so sorry ladies, this should be a happy thread but i have no one else to speak to right now

Oh, Mrs. F, I know exactly what you are going through. I just went through this last week myself. It is terrible and it is ok to feel bleak and gutted. Give yourself the opportunity to feel angry and grieve before you make any decisions. I have found, after a week, I am digging myself out of my hole and starting to feel human again...enough so that I will try again. I had to walk away from the board for a few days...it was just too painful. Do what you need to do for you...give yourself time, dear.:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Miss Monty - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!! (will do updates tomorrow)

MrsF - Sorry you are feeling like this hun, its a nightmare i know. I had a BFP 2 days later than AF was due and amounted in nothing so i know what disappointment is like. Its not over until AF though so hang in there x

Glitterqueen - I understand what you are going through i was driving myself crazy about testing when i had all my cycles so i just did. I tested out the progesterone of 10,000 IU within 4 days (suppositories) but the injections take a lot longer and never really left my system until after OTD!

Feebee - Your very welcome hun.... yes i am hoping for a textbook thaw as well! It would be nice to have a bit of a break for a change! x

Doodar - I cannot believe your work colleagues... no actually yes i can because when i went back to work after my BFP the first time my stomach was still bloated and one girls said "have you seen the size of Sammy's GUT?" and the other said something similar. I was fuming! AT about 9 weeks i told them cos i couldnt stand the comments!!! :(

Britt - How you feeling hun? Apart from shocked, amazed and happy!!! ha ha x

Megg33 - Oooh all systems go hun, will update you on the first page shortly.... not long until your jabbing away now! Good luck hun x

Tory - I had to laugh about you taking your first injection in a Spanish petrol station... ha ha. Good luck hun x

Looknomore - Dont worry about the symptoms, i think that most are meds related anyway and there have been loads of people on here that have had symptoms and BFN and no symptoms and BFP.... there doesnt seem to be much consistancy! I had the same symptoms with both IVF's, one BFP and one BFN! Good luck hun x

ICI - Not long till EC now... bet you will be glad when thats over eh? I am always glad when i get to that stage as ET is pretty relaxing. I hate EC though but thats because I have always been kept awake, this time i will be sedated (probably so i dont knock the doctor out lol) x

DillyC - Nice to hear from you again! Same as ICI... good luck and not long now. A cycle buddy too! Great stuff!!!! x

MySillyGirls - Nice to see you are moving on and starting a new protocol next month... all the very best with the next cycle hun. We are all still here for you... x

Leanne - Welcome to the thread hun and good luck for EC tomorrow... i always dread it as well but really its all over in about 20 mins (thank god) Good luck for lots of eggies! x

Maxxi - Yes i do hun... hee hee....How you doing? x

AFM - Well the scan is tomorrow but im dreading it because OH started this new job about a month ago and has already said he cannot take me to the hospital Tues or Weds next week. The last FET was 6 days after the scan but i dont know if this will be the same this time or not? I dont know how i will get there if not... i dare not drive into the centre of Rotterdam cos the TomTom never works there and I have no idea where it is and there are no trains to that part of the city and no buses directly there. My apt is at 11.20am tomorrow. I will try and update after but it wont be easy as i am going straight back to work so it might be later in the day. I'm worried now about what day it will be on...I guess we will just have to see. 

Good luck to anyone i have missed..... all those PUPO ladies and pregnant ladies and everyone in general. I promise to update the main page tomorrow!!!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Sammie! :hugs:


----------



## fleur123

morning ladies can some one help me... i know im a bit early because im only 9dpt but i tested this morning and it was a bfn! do you think im am just testing abit early and i still could be? :cry:


----------



## looknomore

MrsF said:


> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs F-I totally understand what you are going through. I am 8dp3dt and though I have not tested I am so scared as I have no symptoms. I am 100% sure that its not worked. I can feel it in my heart. I have been crying since yesterday:cry: My OTD is 29th which is actually 16 day post transfer and it is so unfair that I will have to continue the meds even though nothing will come out of it. Has ur cramping stopped btw? I had major cramping till 5 day post transfer but now its all gone. Am totally symptomless. And in the one short pregnancy that I have had I knew I was pregnant even before testing. All this is so heartbreaking :cry::cry:


----------



## looknomore

looknomore said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs F-I totally understand what you are going through. I am 8dp3dt and though I have not tested I am so scared as I have no symptoms. I am 100% sure that its not worked. I can feel it in my heart. I have been crying since yesterday:cry: My OTD is 29th which is actually 16 day post transfer and it is so unfair that I will have to continue the meds even though nothing will come out of it. Has ur cramping stopped btw? I had major cramping till 5 day post transfer but now its all gone. Am totally symptomless. And in the one short pregnancy that I have had I knew I was pregnant even before testing. All this is so heartbreaking :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Miss Monty - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!! (will do updates tomorrow)
> 
> MrsF - Sorry you are feeling like this hun, its a nightmare i know. I had a BFP 2 days later than AF was due and amounted in nothing so i know what disappointment is like. Its not over until AF though so hang in there x
> 
> Glitterqueen - I understand what you are going through i was driving myself crazy about testing when i had all my cycles so i just did. I tested out the progesterone of 10,000 IU within 4 days (suppositories) but the injections take a lot longer and never really left my system until after OTD!
> 
> Feebee - Your very welcome hun.... yes i am hoping for a textbook thaw as well! It would be nice to have a bit of a break for a change! x
> 
> Doodar - I cannot believe your work colleagues... no actually yes i can because when i went back to work after my BFP the first time my stomach was still bloated and one girls said "have you seen the size of Sammy's GUT?" and the other said something similar. I was fuming! AT about 9 weeks i told them cos i couldnt stand the comments!!! :(
> 
> Britt - How you feeling hun? Apart from shocked, amazed and happy!!! ha ha x
> 
> Megg33 - Oooh all systems go hun, will update you on the first page shortly.... not long until your jabbing away now! Good luck hun x
> 
> Tory - I had to laugh about you taking your first injection in a Spanish petrol station... ha ha. Good luck hun x
> 
> Looknomore - Dont worry about the symptoms, i think that most are meds related anyway and there have been loads of people on here that have had symptoms and BFN and no symptoms and BFP.... there doesnt seem to be much consistancy! I had the same symptoms with both IVF's, one BFP and one BFN! Good luck hun x
> 
> ICI - Not long till EC now... bet you will be glad when thats over eh? I am always glad when i get to that stage as ET is pretty relaxing. I hate EC though but thats because I have always been kept awake, this time i will be sedated (probably so i dont knock the doctor out lol) x
> 
> DillyC - Nice to hear from you again! Same as ICI... good luck and not long now. A cycle buddy too! Great stuff!!!! x
> 
> MySillyGirls - Nice to see you are moving on and starting a new protocol next month... all the very best with the next cycle hun. We are all still here for you... x
> 
> Leanne - Welcome to the thread hun and good luck for EC tomorrow... i always dread it as well but really its all over in about 20 mins (thank god) Good luck for lots of eggies! x
> 
> Maxxi - Yes i do hun... hee hee....How you doing? x
> 
> AFM - Well the scan is tomorrow but im dreading it because OH started this new job about a month ago and has already said he cannot take me to the hospital Tues or Weds next week. The last FET was 6 days after the scan but i dont know if this will be the same this time or not? I dont know how i will get there if not... i dare not drive into the centre of Rotterdam cos the TomTom never works there and I have no idea where it is and there are no trains to that part of the city and no buses directly there. My apt is at 11.20am tomorrow. I will try and update after but it wont be easy as i am going straight back to work so it might be later in the day. I'm worried now about what day it will be on...I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> Good luck to anyone i have missed..... all those PUPO ladies and pregnant ladies and everyone in general. I promise to update the main page tomorrow!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sammy- thanks for ur words of encouragement. I am seriously on the verge of giving up. Its just that in my last pregnancy which happened on an IUI, I had symptoms from day 5 post ovulation- majorly sore boobs and nipples, I was feeling super horny (which i still am but that must be because of the stupid viagra. ANyway its not as if I need this right now), Frequent urination- but I have it this time also because of the stupid meds. So- the only major symptom which I had was sore boobs and that it totally absent this time. Am so tempted to test but know there is no point as the meds will continue anyway and I will only feel more trapped in the situationClick to expand...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs. F....sending you loads of :hugs:. I really pray that things turn around and yours is just a shy :bfp:. Thinking of you.

Fleur....I hope its too early and you do get that :bfp:

Looknomore....also praying for you :hugs:

Good luck today, Sammy.

This thread is kinda sad today isn't it :nope:. I do pray things turn around for the ladies waiting. Sending everyone lots of :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

:dust:Ah MrsF I wish I could come and give you a big hug :hugs: I hope you feel a bit better today :flower: I really know how you feel this whole process is heartbreaking and I really don't know how we cope, but we are all here for each other and I feel it's important to share our feelings, thinking of you :hugs:

Fleur - I think you're testing a bit too early and I would ignore the test you have done. It's so difficult not to test, last two times I waited to OTD and boy was that hard, I didn't keep any tests in the house other than what the clinic had given me as they always tell me that only the OTD will confirm the outcome. I've just had a 3 day transfer but still have to wait 16 days before testing :wacko: :hugs:

Sammy - hope all goes well with your scan today, and you were able to get there safely :hugs:

Feebee - Good luck for EC today, make sure you chill out for the rest of the day and weekend :hugs: I can't believe you got the go ahead form the NHS too!

Looknomore - when's your OTD? Keep holding in there - wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

I'm just going to read through the rest of the thread - so many lovely ladies on here - thinking of you all x


----------



## looknomore

Miss Monty- My OTD is 29th- 16 days post 3 day t/f


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Looknomore - I hope the next 7 days goes quickly for you :hugs: I've got to wait 16 days post 3 day t/f too - flamming nightmare I'm getting fed up already and I only had ET yesturday :dohh: I agree with Sammy - don't read to much into symptoms or lack of them - all these drugs we're taking can really confuse the body.

I'm still feeling bloated and sore today plus have back ache. I can't believe I've spent the past week either at the feritlity clinic or in the bedroom sleeping/watching dvd's - I feel really guilty like I should be doing something but think my body really needed a good rest. DH is not letting me do anything I wonder how long that will last :haha: I've got next week off work too - thinking I'm going to pop to the shops and buy myself some beauty treats and start Christmas shopping - Boots have got an event on Wed and Thurs next week - spend £50 and get £12 of points!!

:dust: to us all xx


----------



## looknomore

Hey Miss Monty- My doc has told me- no restrictions or precautions whatsoever. Infact to quote her she said "Please get out of the house as I dont want u sitting at home and going mad". She has asked me to stay off pineapple- thats all. But I am going mad


----------



## DillyC

Oh I can't imagine how the 2ww must be, such a rollercoaster of emotions.... I am really keeping everything crossed for you all. I know its a while ago, but when I worked in a fertility clinic, we really would push for people to hold out on testing until their OTD and now I have a much better idea of how hard that must be than I did then... but some people really didn't show +ve until that date....xx

Sammy, hope scan goes well and they book you in for a day that you can go together... I get so stressed driving around places I don't know very well!

Still early days for me, 2nd day of stimming... so far so good xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

To everyone testing early - Stop it! I'm sending postive energy to all of you and I'm praying for a better weekend for everyone! :hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Doodar

Hi I'm posting from work so will have to make it quick. Just want to say to all those testing early. I didn't get my positive until 1 day before OTD so stop beating yourselves up. It's way too early to be testing. Sit on your hands lol.
Got to go. I'll be in trouble. Work are being pretty s****y with me. Speak later x


----------



## Megg33k

I think my doctor is doing it differently. They said I won't be able to test with an HPT. They have me do 2 separate trigger shots, I think. So, something about getting betas at 8dpt but they won't give me that result. Then 2-3 days later, they do another beta, take into account how quickly the trigger is leaving my body, and that will tell them if my HCG is rising independently of the trigger shot depleting. I don't know... It seemed confusing, but I guess its to prevent me from doing this. However... If I tested daily, I'm pretty sure I could tell if the tests were getting darker or not! :blush:


----------



## MissMonty

maxxiandniko said:


> To everyone testing early - Stop it! I'm sending postive energy to all of you and I'm praying for a better weekend for everyone! :hugs::dust::hugs::dust:

:haha::haha: Maxxi your post made me chuckle x


----------



## MissMonty

Hey Doodar - sorry work are being s***y - whats going on? Hope all is ok - not long now till the weekend :hugs:

Hey Megg - wow that sounds confusing to me too :wacko: But actually it might be nice to be able to go back in a couple of times during the TWW will give you something to focus on :flower:


----------



## Britt11

I agree ladies, it seems unfair that a very small percentage will report a bfp early and then so we get discouraged if we dont see it early...but its a minority. Try and hold out. I didnt get an official bfp until 12dpo

Looknormore- every pregnancy is different for symptoms. Many women report having sore boobs one pregnancy and nothing the next. 
My boobs are still not sore at all, nothing! the only symptom I currently have is fatigue...I was actually scared yesterday I wasnt b/c of the lack of symptoms, so I tested again.

There are lots of bfps coming on this thread so good luck and :dust:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: to each and everyone of you x x x x x thankyou for your kind and supportive words.

i'm not testing til sunday. all cramps have stopped, and boobs are nowhere near as sore as they were. CD1 would've been on monday, so i think the symptoms were most definitely AF, but it can't come out cos of the bloody progesterone. 

On half term now, so my plan is - ring clinic on monday and come off meds. Then have a very large vodka. allow myself monday to feel like total and utter shite. Tuesday - Friday = life realignment time. Pampering, very strenuous exercise (because i'll be allowed), fish with tonnes of mercury in (cos i'll be allowed), pineapple and bananas (you see my drift), vodka (...), eat the bluest smelliest cheese (...), the hottest bath i can stand (...), and everything else i've not been able to do. I feel i have wasted another month of my life, and need to get my head in a positive place, de-anger, de-stress and try and beat this this awful depression.

if, by some huge rare miracle, i get a bfp on sunday, i shall come on here and grovel for forgiveness profusely. but i'm still siding with my first option.

sorry i've not been there for you ladies these past few days, you are all in my thoughts, and i hope everyone is doing ok x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Don't be sorry MrsF. That's what we're here for. Everyone has and will have a meltdown. It's so easy for me to tell you to hang in there, don't test but honestly I'm going to be a wreck myself if and when I get to the 2WW. I like your plan though.

Megg - I don't know what my exact schedule will be since I've got some time before I start but I do believe that they are discouraging hpts and want me to come in for a blood pregnancy test 13dpt.


----------



## MissMonty

Hey MrsF - I've got my fingers crossed for you - you sound a lot better today :flower: Your plan for next week sounds ace but I really hope you don't get to do, eat and drink all those things :hugs:

Well I was feeling quite positive until I just logged onto Facebook - now feeling totally pants!! Since starting this second attempt I've had two friends who have given birth and had their photos all over facebook and now another one has annouced she is preggers with number 2 afer 3 months of TTC blah :growlmad: I am happy for her though but I'm sure you ladies will know how I must be feeling. It's bizzare as I only just set up the hide fuction on the news feed eariler for those I know have just had children or I know are preggers and I didn't hide her :dohh: Think I might cancel facebook for a while.


----------



## Megg33k

MissMonty said:


> Hey Doodar - sorry work are being s***y - whats going on? Hope all is ok - not long now till the weekend :hugs:
> 
> Hey Megg - wow that sounds confusing to me too :wacko: But actually it might be nice to be able to go back in a couple of times during the TWW will give you something to focus on :flower:

Yeah, especially since its at like 8dpt and 11dpt. Of course, blood will tell sooner than urine, so if they won't determine it until 11dpt through blood for me, you guys should really not get discouraged, as urine takes another 3-4 days usually!



maxxiandniko said:


> Don't be sorry MrsF. That's what we're here for. Everyone has and will have a meltdown. It's so easy for me to tell you to hang in there, don't test but honestly I'm going to be a wreck myself if and when I get to the 2WW. I like your plan though.
> 
> Megg - I don't know what my exact schedule will be since I've got some time before I start but I do believe that they are discouraging hpts and want me to come in for a blood pregnancy test 13dpt.

Yeah, they really don't want anyone doing home tests to determine the outcome at my clinic. They did with the IUI, but not with the IVF! :shrug:



MissMonty said:


> Hey MrsF - I've got my fingers crossed for you - you sound a lot better today :flower: Your plan for next week sounds ace but I really hope you don't get to do, eat and drink all those things :hugs:
> 
> Well I was feeling quite positive until I just logged onto Facebook - now feeling totally pants!! Since starting this second attempt I've had two friends who have given birth and had their photos all over facebook and now another one has annouced she is preggers with number 2 afer 3 months of TTC blah :growlmad: I am happy for her though but I'm sure you ladies will know how I must be feeling. It's bizzare as I only just set up the hide fuction on the news feed eariler for those I know have just had children or I know are preggers and I didn't hide her :dohh: Think I might cancel facebook for a while.

Ugh... That does sort of suck! I mean, its nice for them... but it doesn't hurt less! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MissMonty said:


> Hey MrsF - I've got my fingers crossed for you - you sound a lot better today :flower: Your plan for next week sounds ace but I really hope you don't get to do, eat and drink all those things :hugs:
> 
> Well I was feeling quite positive until I just logged onto Facebook - now feeling totally pants!! Since starting this second attempt I've had two friends who have given birth and had their photos all over facebook and now another one has annouced she is preggers with number 2 afer 3 months of TTC blah :growlmad: I am happy for her though but I'm sure you ladies will know how I must be feeling. It's bizzare as I only just set up the hide fuction on the news feed eariler for those I know have just had children or I know are preggers and I didn't hide her :dohh: Think I might cancel facebook for a while.


I find facebook ridiculous. A ton of self-importance!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm away for the weekend but I will check in with my iphone. Lots of good luck to everyone!


----------



## mercyme

MissMonty said:


> Hey MrsF - I've got my fingers crossed for you - you sound a lot better today :flower: Your plan for next week sounds ace but I really hope you don't get to do, eat and drink all those things :hugs:
> 
> Well I was feeling quite positive until I just logged onto Facebook - now feeling totally pants!! Since starting this second attempt I've had two friends who have given birth and had their photos all over facebook and now another one has annouced she is preggers with number 2 afer 3 months of TTC blah :growlmad: I am happy for her though but I'm sure you ladies will know how I must be feeling. It's bizzare as I only just set up the hide fuction on the news feed eariler for those I know have just had children or I know are preggers and I didn't hide her :dohh: Think I might cancel facebook for a while.

I freaking feel you, MissMonty!!! I thought I was coming to grips with the fact that my younger (by 10 years) brother & his new wife accidentally-on-purpose got pregnant a couple months ago. . . and then they posted the sonogram as their Facebook profile pictures yesterday. No, I am not okay with this. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> :hugs: to each and everyone of you x x x x x thankyou for your kind and supportive words.
> 
> i'm not testing til sunday. all cramps have stopped, and boobs are nowhere near as sore as they were. CD1 would've been on monday, so i think the symptoms were most definitely AF, but it can't come out cos of the bloody progesterone.
> 
> On half term now, so my plan is - ring clinic on monday and come off meds. Then have a very large vodka. allow myself monday to feel like total and utter shite. Tuesday - Friday = life realignment time. Pampering, very strenuous exercise (because i'll be allowed), fish with tonnes of mercury in (cos i'll be allowed), pineapple and bananas (you see my drift), vodka (...), eat the bluest smelliest cheese (...), the hottest bath i can stand (...), and everything else i've not been able to do. I feel i have wasted another month of my life, and need to get my head in a positive place, de-anger, de-stress and try and beat this this awful depression.
> 
> if, by some huge rare miracle, i get a bfp on sunday, i shall come on here and grovel for forgiveness profusely. but i'm still siding with my first option.
> 
> sorry i've not been there for you ladies these past few days, you are all in my thoughts, and i hope everyone is doing ok x x x

At least you have a plan! Sorry, MrsF, that you're feeling crappy. I wish I could wave a magic pee-stick & make you preggers! Instead, I will hope very hard that you're totally wrong & will have to come grovel because you have a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## leanne0166

Hi girls!

Hows everyone doing? Too many posts since my last post for me to keep up!!

Feebee... How did you get on today? I'm not going to lie, I had a really bad experience and couldn't leave for over four hours after EC! Hey ho, resting now. 

Also, they only got 6 eggs and I'm a bit gutted to be honest. They are doing 50/50 split IVF/ICSI so 3 for each. Will know more in the morning. As my DH said, we are in the hands of the Gods now...

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi all...... I've been catching up on threads. I am now dreading everything about these next few weeks to come. Me and oh have made a pact to not test till OTD so I'm dreading the 2 week wait, I'm also dreading the the fact that I might not even get that far. Oh I'm so scared!!!!


----------



## Feebee

leanne0166 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Too many posts since my last post for me to keep up!!
> 
> Feebee... How did you get on today? I'm not going to lie, I had a really bad experience and couldn't leave for over four hours after EC! Hey ho, resting now.
> 
> Also, they only got 6 eggs and I'm a bit gutted to be honest. They are doing 50/50 split IVF/ICSI so 3 for each. Will know more in the morning. As my DH said, we are in the hands of the Gods now...
> 
> Hope everyone is well x x

Oh Leanne I am really sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. I hope your OH is being very lovely and taking very good care of you :hugs:

We only got 5 eggs (9 last time) so I am pretty gutted as well. I've got absolutely everything crossed for our fertilisation reports tomorrow! good luck!!! One doctor today reckoned 5-7 eggs were his optimum amount for quality purposes - very sweet of him to pop in and say so if nothing else!

I have spent most of the evening in tears as I had fluid in my uterus today again. Happened at EC last time and they aspirated it (it was just mucus when it was tested thankfully) but transferred 2 blasts and BFN. No one knows for definite this time whether we should freeze any embies we might get or go for transfer and just hope :shrug:

Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated girls...


----------



## leanne0166

Oh Feebee... We are wrecks together then!

I'm even more miserable today as the clinic called to say of the 6 eggs collected, only 3 were ripe and only 2 have fertilised - 1 x ICSI and 1 x standard IVF. The clinic I am with has an online forum and many of the girls on there said it's quality, not quantity and I so want to believe them. 

I feel very negative, which I know is not good, however I am just now sick of getting my hopes up for what feels like nothing. I want to be positive but I have this nagging feeling at the back of my head that they might not make it to Monday, when they have scheduled for me to go in for ET... Said they couldn't risk leaving in to go to blast... What does that mean?

Thinking of you, keep me posted. 

Hello to everyone else on here, hope you are all ok x x


----------



## Feebee

Oh Leanne :hugs: It is definitely going to be a case of quality over quantity for us :thumbup:

Of our 5 bizarrely we only had 3 mature ones too. Having some immature eggs just happens as far as I can see, nothing the embryologist can do with them. You have had a very normal fertilisation rate as well. 

Clinics don't tend to take embies to blast if they have fewer than approximately 5 still going strong at Day 3 cause they say only about 40% make it to Day 5. Our embryologist said with a smaller number he will be able to pick out the best one by day 3 and they are always better inside where they should be than in an incubator!!

I am very confident that your little embies will be growing really strong right now so try not to worry (again, much easier said than done!!) and just be kind to yourself ready for being PUPO on Monday :happydance:

We are freezing any of ours that are still going on Day 3 and hopefully putting them back next month (and keeping everything crossed for no fluid build up!) I am much happier with that decision than I would be with putting them back this month into a possibly toxic environment.

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

looknomore said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> having a really hard time. feel like i'm having breakdown, i just can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> bfn. they put my test date for sunday as that's the 12dpt, and the last possible chance of a positive. so that makes today 9dpt and there should be enough hcg to detect by now :cry:
> 
> i feel like my whole world has collapsed. i still have to take the shitty meds to be on the safe side and they are just making it worse as they're serving no purpose at all. the progesterone is really not helping the depression. and because i'm on the prog i won't start bleeding.
> 
> i don't know which way to turn or how to deal with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs F-I totally understand what you are going through. I am 8dp3dt and though I have not tested I am so scared as I have no symptoms. I am 100% sure that its not worked. I can feel it in my heart. I have been crying since yesterday:cry: My OTD is 29th which is actually 16 day post transfer and it is so unfair that I will have to continue the meds even though nothing will come out of it. Has ur cramping stopped btw? I had major cramping till 5 day post transfer but now its all gone. Am totally symptomless. And in the one short pregnancy that I have had I knew I was pregnant even before testing. All this is so heartbreaking :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Miss Monty - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!! (will do updates tomorrow)
> 
> MrsF - Sorry you are feeling like this hun, its a nightmare i know. I had a BFP 2 days later than AF was due and amounted in nothing so i know what disappointment is like. Its not over until AF though so hang in there x
> 
> Glitterqueen - I understand what you are going through i was driving myself crazy about testing when i had all my cycles so i just did. I tested out the progesterone of 10,000 IU within 4 days (suppositories) but the injections take a lot longer and never really left my system until after OTD!
> 
> Feebee - Your very welcome hun.... yes i am hoping for a textbook thaw as well! It would be nice to have a bit of a break for a change! x
> 
> Doodar - I cannot believe your work colleagues... no actually yes i can because when i went back to work after my BFP the first time my stomach was still bloated and one girls said "have you seen the size of Sammy's GUT?" and the other said something similar. I was fuming! AT about 9 weeks i told them cos i couldnt stand the comments!!! :(
> 
> Britt - How you feeling hun? Apart from shocked, amazed and happy!!! ha ha x
> 
> Megg33 - Oooh all systems go hun, will update you on the first page shortly.... not long until your jabbing away now! Good luck hun x
> 
> Tory - I had to laugh about you taking your first injection in a Spanish petrol station... ha ha. Good luck hun x
> 
> Looknomore - Dont worry about the symptoms, i think that most are meds related anyway and there have been loads of people on here that have had symptoms and BFN and no symptoms and BFP.... there doesnt seem to be much consistancy! I had the same symptoms with both IVF's, one BFP and one BFN! Good luck hun x
> 
> ICI - Not long till EC now... bet you will be glad when thats over eh? I am always glad when i get to that stage as ET is pretty relaxing. I hate EC though but thats because I have always been kept awake, this time i will be sedated (probably so i dont knock the doctor out lol) x
> 
> DillyC - Nice to hear from you again! Same as ICI... good luck and not long now. A cycle buddy too! Great stuff!!!! x
> 
> MySillyGirls - Nice to see you are moving on and starting a new protocol next month... all the very best with the next cycle hun. We are all still here for you... x
> 
> Leanne - Welcome to the thread hun and good luck for EC tomorrow... i always dread it as well but really its all over in about 20 mins (thank god) Good luck for lots of eggies! x
> 
> Maxxi - Yes i do hun... hee hee....How you doing? x
> 
> AFM - Well the scan is tomorrow but im dreading it because OH started this new job about a month ago and has already said he cannot take me to the hospital Tues or Weds next week. The last FET was 6 days after the scan but i dont know if this will be the same this time or not? I dont know how i will get there if not... i dare not drive into the centre of Rotterdam cos the TomTom never works there and I have no idea where it is and there are no trains to that part of the city and no buses directly there. My apt is at 11.20am tomorrow. I will try and update after but it wont be easy as i am going straight back to work so it might be later in the day. I'm worried now about what day it will be on...I guess we will just have to see.
> 
> Good luck to anyone i have missed..... all those PUPO ladies and pregnant ladies and everyone in general. I promise to update the main page tomorrow!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sammy- thanks for ur words of encouragement. I am seriously on the verge of giving up. Its just that in my last pregnancy which happened on an IUI, I had symptoms from day 5 post ovulation- majorly sore boobs and nipples, I was feeling super horny (which i still am but that must be because of the stupid viagra. ANyway its not as if I need this right now), Frequent urination- but I have it this time also because of the stupid meds. So- the only major symptom which I had was sore boobs and that it totally absent this time. Am so tempted to test but know there is no point as the meds will continue anyway and I will only feel more trapped in the situationClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about the sore boobs... with my DD they were really sore and since we were not TTC it was 6 weeks before i tested. With my first IVF they were the same and was BFP and then with the second IVF they were again and i tested BFP. Then the next day I woke up and they were not sore and i panicked. The test got lighter and by the next day was BFN. I believe it was a chemical. BUT no pregnancy is the same and some people dont get any symptoms and thats what i keep in mind. I think the meds confuse people as well. I had the same symptoms with both IVF's and one was BFP and the other BFN. I hope you are feeling better today hun :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## glitterqueen

ok so I am 12 days past insemination or is it 13? don't know if i count the day of iui or not? it was 11th oct anyway work up this morning and canmot walk with lower back pains. i get cramps in back with af and with my previous pg my back was really crampy but nothing like this i can't move. i googled it and aparently it is common in early pg yeah except it is caused by progesterone so i figure mine is just caused by the progesterone i m taking? trying not to get excited mind you it is difficult as it is bloody sore!! anyone else have this??


----------



## MrsF

morning ladies :flower:

i do believe when i posted last i stated that should, by some huge rare miracle, i get a bfp today, i shall apologise profusely.......

I'M APOLOGISING PROFUSELY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm in total and utter shock, i'm shaking like a leaf. 

but, i wouldn't say it;s the strongest line in the world, but it's most definitely a line. I did an IC test as well as the one the clinic gave me, and that was a really really faint line. So, i'm waiting for the supermarket to open to get me one of those tests that spells it out for you, and a spare one for tomorrow (and most probably a few more...). 

i don't believe it. i'm concerned that with it being faint, maybe it was really short lived, and all the stress i've put myself under has ruined it. Jeez, there's nothing like the rollercoaster that is IVF.

I've kept my sample to retest, i'll keep you posted


----------



## glitterqueen

omg have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## DillyC

OMG Mrs F..... Thats fantastic news...... WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Feebee

Mrs F that is absolutely fabulous!!! :happydance: Well done!!! xx


----------



## leanne0166

Yey Mrs F!! Well done to you! Exciting x x


----------



## leanne0166

I have to ring the clinic in the morning to see if the embryo's are still going, and fingers crossed they will be :thumbup:, then I have ET at 3pm tomorrow all being well. I just want that phone call in the morning to be a good phone call! Until then I just have to switch off, relax :coffee: and get through the day without mithering!

xx


----------



## MrsF

4 positive test results ladies....... :cloud9: 
:wohoo: 

and in all seriousness thank you for allowing me to be so depressed in the past few days. i am apologising profusely as promised
:cloud9:

be back shortly, i have some phonecalls to make ;) x x x


----------



## looknomore

Congratulations Mrs F.

I am totally and utterly scared and miserable today. Cramps and back and how. Have had very bad PMS since last night. Backache,headache, bodyache..feel like AF is on its way. Dont think its worked. Am feeling so devastated thinking about how I will feel once it fails.
Sorry Mrs F for feeling so unhappy right now. But I am very happy for u.


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: looknomore x x x Please please please don't apologise cherub x x x i can empathise with how you are feeling. I understand that there is nothing i can say to help you feel better sweetheart. I can hear your pain and frustration.

when is your test day hun? 
:hugs: and again, please don't apologise x x x


----------



## looknomore

I have to test on friday


----------



## MrsF

there is no doubt about it, the 2ww sucks. it's shit. and should be banned. Maybe between us all, especially with our experience and knowledge, we can invent something to help. big :hugs: looknomore, thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## yomo

Wow congratulations Mrsf!!! Told you that you wasn't out! I was dancing around for you when I saw your post!!! I did the same test Friday and mine was really faint so don't worry!!! Well done xxxx


----------



## MrsF

lol, thanks yomo :hugs: i'm in a state of shock. i was 10 million % sure it hadn't worked. I've been feeling ropey for a few days, but just put it down to stress and depression. Yesterday, I even wrote a list of reasons why dh and i shouldn't have kids and all the things we'd do in our new-direction life...

when you rang the clinic, did they give you a scan date on phone? is it 2 weeks? i need some more progesterone, i think i've only got a week or so left. how are you feeling? x x


----------



## looknomore

I have made a list or things to do in Life without kids too. Travel, shop, move to a new country, try a new job, get a dog..

My Immediate list after BFN

1. Sob for 2 days and get it out of my system. Hopefully periods will come by then. God only knows how awful they will be and going by the cramping I think I will have a period from hell. Which is something i am getting used to with my MC and period after Lap which were pretty bad too.
2. take off for a 10 day long holiday to the beach
3. Go to visit a friend in Hongkong for 2 weeks in Dec
4. get a dog- pug puppy
5. Severe all ties will pregnant ppl- no offense to pregnant ladies- for atleast 6 months
6. Get a new job

The list is ready. Still hoping I never get around to using it. Cramping is a bit better now.
Thanks for hearing me out ladies


----------



## Britt11

MrsF said:


> morning ladies :flower:
> 
> i do believe when i posted last i stated that should, by some huge rare miracle, i get a bfp today, i shall apologise profusely.......
> 
> I'M APOLOGISING PROFUSELY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm in total and utter shock, i'm shaking like a leaf.
> 
> but, i wouldn't say it;s the strongest line in the world, but it's most definitely a line. I did an IC test as well as the one the clinic gave me, and that was a really really faint line. So, i'm waiting for the supermarket to open to get me one of those tests that spells it out for you, and a spare one for tomorrow (and most probably a few more...).
> 
> i don't believe it. i'm concerned that with it being faint, maybe it was really short lived, and all the stress i've put myself under has ruined it. Jeez, there's nothing like the rollercoaster that is IVF.
> 
> I've kept my sample to retest, i'll keep you posted

OMG congrats MrsF!!! :happydance::happydance::dance: I had a feeling you were as you had similar symptoms as me...not many right? whoo hoo, how far along are you sweets? Glad you confirmed with other tests to put your mind at ease, I found I got very strong lines from FRER.
wonderful news :hugs:


looknomore said:


> Congratulations Mrs F.
> 
> I am totally and utterly scared and miserable today. Cramps and back and how. Have had very bad PMS since last night. Backache,headache, bodyache..feel like AF is on its way. Dont think its worked. Am feeling so devastated thinking about how I will feel once it fails.
> Sorry Mrs F for feeling so unhappy right now. But I am very happy for u.

I really hope you have a bfp looknomore.



looknomore said:


> I have to test on friday

thats quite a ways away stilll! good luck :dust:



looknomore said:


> I have made a list or things to do in Life without kids too. Travel, shop, move to a new country, try a new job, get a dog..
> 
> My Immediate list after BFN
> 
> 1. Sob for 2 days and get it out of my system. Hopefully periods will come by then. God only knows how awful they will be and going by the cramping I think I will have a period from hell. Which is something i am getting used to with my MC and period after Lap which were pretty bad too.
> 2. take off for a 10 day long holiday to the beach
> 3. Go to visit a friend in Hongkong for 2 weeks in Dec
> 4. get a dog- pug puppy
> 5. Severe all ties will pregnant ppl- no offense to pregnant ladies- for atleast 6 months
> 6. Get a new job
> 
> The list is ready. Still hoping I never get around to using it. Cramping is a bit better now.
> Thanks for hearing me out ladies

:hugs:


Hello to the rest of the ladies hope you are well.


----------



## Doodar

HI!!!!! Ladies,

I'm feeling a bit more human and bit more with it now. Thanks for all the advice regarding scan. I've spoken with family and they agree I should still go for scan on Thurs, so that's what I am going to do. I think I need to for my own sanity too. I'm still having no symptoms, so need that scan for reassurance.

Mrs F CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you. We are getting quite a few BFP on here now. It's great. Maybe we should start a graduates thread in first tri.

Looknomore I know it's hard and everyone goes through what you are going through now. Convincing yourself it hasn't worked, but hunny it's way to early, your not out yet. Stay strong :hugs:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## Wallie

Fantstic news Mrs F. I'm so pleased you've had such a turnaround for the better with your :bfp: 

Congratulations!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Wallie good to see you. I see you have your first apt soon, good luck.
hugs,


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mrs. F! That's so awesome! So very happy for you!

Thinking of you Looknomore, and all our other PUPO ladies!

Hope ET went well today Leanne!

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone. I have my scan tomorrow, so praying my follies are looking good.


----------



## MrsF

looknomore, your list looks very similar to mine hun! i am hoping that you don't get chance to do any of that ;) x x x 

britt - a new graduate thread would be amarzing - i was thinking as i nodded off for my afternap earlier that after being in the ltttc for soooooooo long, it'd feel weird going over to first tri - betw me and you i'm worried i wouldn't fit in, or i'd say the wrong thing to someone........ 

and thankyou ladies for your congrats, i'm still apologising ;) x x x



(edit - just realised it was doodar not britt - sorry ladies...)


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

and congrats to all of you with your bfp's

looks like i'll be having ivf soon, well hopefully this yr anyway, af arrived yesterday after 5 failed attempts at iui. have our consultation appt on thursday to discuss ivf.


----------



## MrsF

britt - i forgot about what you asked me, my memory sucks - but again, i blamed the meds.....

and just realised it was doodar who suggested the graduates thread - shit, sorry ladies, i'm clearly not with it today!

i had a day 6 blasto put back in on day 12, lol, so where does that put me? i worked out on one website that i'm 4w4d. and if i'm a day behind yomo, which we think i might be, then i'll be 4w5d.

no symptoms yesterday, and i don't think i had any on friday. yesterday afternoon i had itchy nipples, but that's about it. They still look the same. I have a tight feeling in womb today and backache, like just before AF, and i'm weeing alot. crazy crazy crazy. I'm just so shocked as i was so convinced i was out. crazy x x x


----------



## fleur123

Oh mrs f im so so so excited for you!!!!! well done you really deserve it im so happy!! :hugs::thumbup:
so your not hardley getting any symptoms then? i havent had any symptoms for a while now am quiet sure im out but you have given me a little more PMA lol, tested this morning still bfn so im going to hold out till my otd on wednesday!

Looknomore dont give up hope just yet im keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## mercyme

MrsF said:


> 4 positive test results ladies....... :cloud9:
> :wohoo:
> 
> and in all seriousness thank you for allowing me to be so depressed in the past few days. i am apologising profusely as promised
> :cloud9:
> 
> be back shortly, i have some phonecalls to make ;) x x x

I know you've never been so glad to be so wrong! Congratulations, MrsF -- you've given hope to everyone in the 2ww who is terrified it didn't work. Hooray!!!! Another BFP on this lucky, lucky thread!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> lol, thanks yomo :hugs: i'm in a state of shock. i was 10 million % sure it hadn't worked. I've been feeling ropey for a few days, but just put it down to stress and depression. Yesterday, I even wrote a list of reasons why dh and i shouldn't have kids and all the things we'd do in our new-direction life...
> 
> when you rang the clinic, did they give you a scan date on phone? is it 2 weeks? i need some more progesterone, i think i've only got a week or so left. how are you feeling? x x

I can understand the state of shock I am still in shock a week later!

I called the clinic on Friday and they have booked me in for a scan on the 16th Nov which will make me 8 weeks but they count it as 6 weeks. They have also send me a prescription in the post for some more progesterone :thumbup:

XX


----------



## yomo

MrsF said:


> britt - i forgot about what you asked me, my memory sucks - but again, i blamed the meds.....
> 
> and just realised it was doodar who suggested the graduates thread - shit, sorry ladies, i'm clearly not with it today!
> 
> i had a day 6 blasto put back in on day 12, lol, so where does that put me? i worked out on one website that i'm 4w4d. and if i'm a day behind yomo, which we think i might be, then i'll be 4w5d.
> 
> no symptoms yesterday, and i don't think i had any on friday. yesterday afternoon i had itchy nipples, but that's about it. They still look the same. I have a tight feeling in womb today and backache, like just before AF, and i'm weeing alot. crazy crazy crazy. I'm just so shocked as i was so convinced i was out. crazy x x x

There is a LTTTC grads thread running hun.
xx


----------



## leanne0166

Isi Buttercup said:


> Congrats Mrs. F! That's so awesome! So very happy for you!
> 
> Thinking of you Looknomore, and all our other PUPO ladies!
> 
> Hope ET went well today Leanne!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone. I have my scan tomorrow, so praying my follies are looking good.

Thanks for your well wishes... ET is tomorrow, 3pm, depending on phone call from clinic in the morning to see if embies have made it since yesterday! xx


----------



## MrsF

mercyme, i have never been so pleased to be wrong before hun!!! 

I do hope that with my non-symptoms, clearly not being in tune with my body, my nervous breakdown episode, and getting a bfp (or 4,lol) on OTD does give strength to others. It's a shit journey, with no guarantees. 

much love ladies x x x x

yomo - 16th nov - aw man, i thought they'd see me like week after next!! Nevermind, i promised to never moan....


x x x x x x


----------



## Wallie

Hey Britt, yes, congratulations, you're one lucky lady not having to do IVF, sneaky!!!

Mrs Sunshine - I've got an appt on Thursday too. I'm getting bloods taken and I just hope they say I can start on CD21 this cycle as I got AF yesterday! FX'd that's what'll happen.

It's my birthday tomorrow, 36, yikes! Here's hoping I'm a mum before I'm 37.

I made some cakes today to take into work. Here's one for you all too!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0753.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god mrs f........well bloody done girl!

All pupo girls, just remember what pupo means! Hold out to the otd and you might be pleasantly surprised.

I've got my scan Tuesday then I can start stimming hopefully, in 3 weeks I should be pupo fx, poss EC 7th nov according to nurse when I advised af had arrived!

Good luck all x


----------



## Britt11

Wallie said:


> Hey Britt, yes, congratulations, you're one lucky lady not having to do IVF, sneaky!!!
> 
> Mrs Sunshine - I've got an appt on Thursday too. I'm getting bloods taken and I just hope they say I can start on CD21 this cycle as I got AF yesterday! FX'd that's what'll happen.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow, 36, yikes! Here's hoping I'm a mum before I'm 37.
> 
> I made some cakes today to take into work. Here's one for you all too!

thanks hon :hugs:
good luck with the apt!
Happy Birthday Wallie! :cake: those cupcakes look sooooo yummy.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm back from my weekend.

Good luck Isi and Leanne!

Congrats MrsF!! (told you!)

Happy Bday Wallie!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, MrsF! :hugs:

I'm going in the morning to have a polyp removed via scope. So, it only gets better after that for me! 

Hoping everyone is well!!! Love and luck!


----------



## looknomore

good luck Megg


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck today, Leanne. Will be praying for you!!

Happy birthday Wallie :cake:. Those cupcakes look DIVINE!!!!!! Here's hoping you get a fab birthday pressie soon :winkwink:

Good luck tomorrow, Mrs. G! And good luck today, Megg!!!

When do you start down regging, Maxxi? Or are you on the antagonist protocol? Goo luck hun!

How are our lovely preggo ladies.....Yomo, Doodar, Britt and Mrs. F? How's it settling in? Bet you're all still on :cloud9:. Looking forward to some more :bfp:s on this thread. :happydance:

Wishing all our PUPO ladies all the very best!

I'll update you ladies after my scan this morning. So very nervous :wacko:


----------



## glitterqueen

well i tested today and got bfn so along with the really bad back pain, period pain and a spot of brown blood this morning i am pretty much out officially not testing til friday but i think it is over i am so devestated i will be 42 in dec- was 39 when i started this journey
don't understand how i can spot when still on progesterone though?? don't want to go to work later just want to stay in bed this sucks x


----------



## looknomore

glitterqueen said:


> well i tested today and got bfn so along with the really bad back pain, period pain and a spot of brown blood this morning i am pretty much out officially not testing til friday but i think it is over i am so devestated i will be 42 in dec- was 39 when i started this journey
> don't understand how i can spot when still on progesterone though?? don't want to go to work later just want to stay in bed this sucks x

So sorry glitterqueen..but its just a spot- right? Not bleeding. Think you should be fine. I am getting bad period pains as well. They come and go. Twice I have run to the bathroom today feeling like they have started. Am an emotional wreck right now. But you can bleed on progesterone too. Its called breakthrough bleeding. I had it in my 1st IUI when I started bleeding 4 days before OTD.

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

thankd looknomore I see you r also going thru this- feel bad complaining cuz it was my first go - was ivf but downgraded to iui cuz i only got 2 follicles must be just my old crappy eggs! hope you get a happy outcome xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you lots of :hugs: Glitterqueen. I pray you get a wonderful surprise, just like Mrs. F!!

I just got back from my scan. 16 follies so far.....8 on each side. Largest is about 10mm at the moment. I'm to continue on the same dosage (2 amps of Menogon and 0.2ml of Buserelin)....and I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday. I'm quite happy with that. Praying I don't have stimm for much longer.


----------



## looknomore

16 follies is great ISI. How long have u stimmed now? If the largest is 10mm, u still have some more stimming left.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

looknomore said:


> 16 follies is great ISI. How long have u stimmed now? If the largest is 10mm, u still have some more stimming left.

Thanks Looknomore. I've stimmed for 5 days....tonight's stimm will be #6. Since the average stimming time is 10-14 days, I reckon they would have caught up by then....fingers crossed!!

How are you today. You should put up a ticker so we can countdown to your OTD :).


----------



## Megg33k

16 is great, Isi! :hugs:

I'm off to the surgery! Blah! Can't wait to get this over with!


----------



## looknomore

Isi Buttercup said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 16 follies is great ISI. How long have u stimmed now? If the largest is 10mm, u still have some more stimming left.
> 
> Thanks Looknomore. I've stimmed for 5 days....tonight's stimm will be #6. Since the average stimming time is 10-14 days, I reckon they would have caught up by then....fingers crossed!!
> 
> How are you today. You should put up a ticker so we can countdown to your OTD :).Click to expand...

I would think u will have to stimm for a week more. I stimmed for 12 days.
My OTD is Friday and am feeling so crappy that I really dont want it to ever arrive. Have been having very bad period like cramping and am majorly depressed. 2WW sucks and so does testing :cry:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

im so very very sorry ive not been on as your cheerleader but been having abit of a bad time at the moment i will explain but wanna do some personal first.

well ladies i can see you've all been very busy.

MrsF - congrats hun so happy for you xxxx

Britt - omg hun bet that was a shock for you congrats xx

Yomo - how you feeling hun? whens your scan? xxx

Doodar - how are you hun? when your scan? xxx

Sammy how are you hun? have you got a date for tranfer yet? xxx

Leanne - good luck with transfer today xxx

Wallie - happy birthday hun hope you have a good day. them cakes look lovely xx

Glitterqueen - i hope you've tested a little too early and its implantaion bleed hun. have everything crossed for you. progesterone doesnt always stop your AF as on my first cycle AF arrived 8 days after transfer while i was still taking it xx

Isi - that great news about your follies hun. good luck with your scan on wednesday xx

Looknomore - how are you hun? xx

sorry to everyone ive missed and sorry if you have already written answers to any of my questions. i do have a lot of reading to catch up on you all.

AFM - well where do i start. had my scan on the 14th to see how the OHSS was and ovaries where still moderately swollen (dont ask me what that means) but most of the symptoms have gone now but im still a little bit swollen (still only on 3rd belt hole not 4th like i was) the breathlesness scared me a lot when that started so was on complete bed rest till it eased. then i found out that i only have 1 FET not 2 like we were told by the nurse in the hospital :cry::cry: so emotion have been everywhere. been crying at any little thing sometimes i dont even know why. im so angry that ive missed my fresh transfer with that 32% chance of working and im left with just 16% chance of my dream coming true :cry::cry: 15th was the 1st anniversary of losing my first little angel which hit me a lot harder than i thought it would (dont think it helped with everything else that has happened). then AF arrived a whole week early and im still bleeding 9 days later. it is easing up but omg the pain ive been in. dont ever want another AF like that. well im really am hoping thats the end of all my bad luck for this year as i dont think i can handle anything else.

:dust::dust: :hug: to all xx


----------



## Britt11

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, MrsF! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going in the morning to have a polyp removed via scope. So, it only gets better after that for me!
> 
> Hoping everyone is well!!! Love and luck!

Good luck Meggs! :hugs:



glitterqueen said:


> well i tested today and got bfn so along with the really bad back pain, period pain and a spot of brown blood this morning i am pretty much out officially not testing til friday but i think it is over i am so devestated i will be 42 in dec- was 39 when i started this journey
> don't understand how i can spot when still on progesterone though?? don't want to go to work later just want to stay in bed this sucks x

ahh :hugs:
However, I just read your other post and saw that it was an IUI, hon I really dont believe in those. I tried 5 IUIs and none of them took and ended up getting a completely natural BFP the next cycle. I think they dont always time them right and they might distort the sperm sample by "spinning it". If this cycle wasnt successful you have IVF. I know they thought my ovaries might be stubborn as well and they were going to put me on the "Flare" protocol.
:hugs:



Isi Buttercup said:


> Sending you lots of :hugs: Glitterqueen. I pray you get a wonderful surprise, just like Mrs. F!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan. 16 follies so far.....8 on each side. Largest is about 10mm at the moment. I'm to continue on the same dosage (2 amps of Menogon and 0.2ml of Buserelin)....and I have a follow-up scan on Wednesday. I'm quite happy with that. Praying I don't have stimm for much longer.

oh thats fantastic, things are looking good Isi- I have a good feeling :hugs:



looknomore said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> 16 follies is great ISI. How long have u stimmed now? If the largest is 10mm, u still have some more stimming left.
> 
> Thanks Looknomore. I've stimmed for 5 days....tonight's stimm will be #6. Since the average stimming time is 10-14 days, I reckon they would have caught up by then....fingers crossed!!
> 
> How are you today. You should put up a ticker so we can countdown to your OTD :).Click to expand...
> 
> I would think u will have to stimm for a week more. I stimmed for 12 days.
> My OTD is Friday and am feeling so crappy that I really dont want it to ever arrive. Have been having very bad period like cramping and am majorly depressed. 2WW sucks and so does testing :cry:Click to expand...

good luck to you :hugs: Friday is a ways off, MrsF didnt get a bfp until OTD



wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> im so very very sorry ive not been on as your cheerleader but been having abit of a bad time at the moment i will explain but wanna do some personal first.
> 
> well ladies i can see you've all been very busy.
> 
> MrsF - congrats hun so happy for you xxxx
> 
> Britt - omg hun bet that was a shock for you congrats xx
> 
> Yomo - how you feeling hun? whens your scan? xxx
> 
> Doodar - how are you hun? when your scan? xxx
> 
> Sammy how are you hun? have you got a date for tranfer yet? xxx
> 
> Leanne - good luck with transfer today xxx
> 
> Wallie - happy birthday hun hope you have a good day. them cakes look lovely xx
> 
> Glitterqueen - i hope you've tested a little too early and its implantaion bleed hun. have everything crossed for you. progesterone doesnt always stop your AF as on my first cycle AF arrived 8 days after transfer while i was still taking it xx
> 
> Isi - that great news about your follies hun. good luck with your scan on wednesday xx
> 
> Looknomore - how are you hun? xx
> 
> sorry to everyone ive missed and sorry if you have already written answers to any of my questions. i do have a lot of reading to catch up on you all.
> 
> AFM - well where do i start. had my scan on the 14th to see how the OHSS was and ovaries where still moderately swollen (dont ask me what that means) but most of the symptoms have gone now but im still a little bit swollen (still only on 3rd belt hole not 4th like i was) the breathlesness scared me a lot when that started so was on complete bed rest till it eased. then i found out that i only have 1 FET not 2 like we were told by the nurse in the hospital :cry::cry: so emotion have been everywhere. been crying at any little thing sometimes i dont even know why. im so angry that ive missed my fresh transfer with that 32% chance of working and im left with just 16% chance of my dream coming true :cry::cry: 15th was the 1st anniversary of losing my first little angel which hit me a lot harder than i thought it would (dont think it helped with everything else that has happened). then AF arrived a whole week early and im still bleeding 9 days later. it is easing up but omg the pain ive been in. dont ever want another AF like that. well im really am hoping thats the end of all my bad luck for this year as i dont think i can handle anything else.
> 
> :dust::dust: :hug: to all xx

:hugs: Wrighty, thinking of you. Sorry you missed the fresh transfer, that is frustrating, fx'd for the FET
:hugs:

Hope everyone else is well
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you loads of :hugs: Wrighty. I know how awful you must be feeling. Let's just stay positive that you won't need a 2nd FET, hun! You've been so wonderful cheering everyone on, you deserve to have this work perfectly. Thinking of you hun!


----------



## MrsF

glitterqueen and looknomore :hugs: the 2ww is most definitely the worst bit, i really hope you're both ok x x 

britt, yomo and doodar, how are you guys doin? x x 

megg - thinking of you today hun, i hope the procedure has gone well x x 

wallie - happy birthday hun, those cakes look amarzing! x x 

isi - good numbers cherub, EC and ET will be here before soon! x x 

mrs-g - pleased you've got a date through for scan, bet you're itching to start!! x x 

sammy - long time no hear, hoping everything is ok x x x

wrighty - :hugs: so sorry you've been having a rough time gal, good to see you though, have missed you x x x 

hope everyone else is doing well, thinking of you x x x


----------



## leanne0166

Hey ladies! So many of you so I am lazily grouping you together and just saying hello to all!

There is a mixed bag on here, some good news, some not so good, but thinking of you all. 

I had ET today so I am now PUPO! The 2ww is going to be a killer! I amtaking tomorrow and Wednesday off work just to rest a little. Due to test November 8th... Only time will tell hey!

Praying, wishing, hoping and begging for this to work!

Lots of love x x


----------



## yomo

leanne0166 said:


> Hey ladies! So many of you so I am lazily grouping you together and just saying hello to all!
> 
> There is a mixed bag on here, some good news, some not so good, but thinking of you all.
> 
> I had ET today so I am now PUPO! The 2ww is going to be a killer! I amtaking tomorrow and Wednesday off work just to rest a little. Due to test November 8th... Only time will tell hey!
> 
> Praying, wishing, hoping and begging for this to work!
> 
> Lots of love x x

Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## MrsF

yay for pupo leanne :) here's hoping you're 2ww is a smooth, test-free and unstressful time!!! we'll all be here to pull you through it x x x

x x x


----------



## looknomore

The on again off again headaches has now turned into a migrane. I always get migranes before AF :cry:

Sorry to be whining so much but I am losing it


----------



## maxxiandniko

looknomore and glitterqueen - just hang in there! Plenty of examples around here that should show you that it's not over till it's over and you guys have a ways to go!

Megg - how are you feeling?

Wrighty - I'm sorry you feel so lousy. Remember - it only takes one good embryo and since you really have been through hell this is yours.

Leanne - Congrats!

Isi - I hope you finishing stimming soon too. I'm not on a long protocol - it just feels that way! I don't start my stimming injections until late next week. I am the last person on this thread to go!


----------



## Mrs-G

Didn't want to read and run but feeling shocking so will keep it brief, hot and cold flushes all night kept me awake, woke up at half 6 feeling sick, threw up and went back to bed for an hour, had a grotty day at work! Still feeling queasy, bug, food or burserlin?

Congrats on being pupo Leanne, isi, hope I follow in your footsteps! Wrighty, nice to see your back, hang in there pupo girls although I know I'm gonna be a wreck!!!

Happy birthday wallie x

Hope your surgery went ok today Megg x

Everyone else ;-)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awesome on being PUPO, Leanne. Good luck hun!

Sending you loads of :hugs: Looknomore

Mrs G....gosh, those hot flashes are the worst aren't they :wacko:. Hang in there babes. Have you started stimming yet?


----------



## Britt11

Isi are you PUPO already? I thought you were still scanning...oh gosh how exciting :happydance:

Congrats on being PUPO Leanne

Hang in there ladies in the 2ww

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to our newest PUPO, Leanne! :thumbup:

Sorry you're feeling so down, Wrighty! :hugs:

AFM... Surgery went fine. He thinks he got it all. That's about all I know. Since I haven't been told any differently, I guess I'm still on target for the Nov IVF cycle. I'll email my FS and confirm that though. I have a follow up appt on Nov 4. Anesthesia went great. I was lucid very quickly afterwards. I had lunch and then came home and slept for about 3 hours. I haven't had any pain meds since what they put in the IV, and I have really no pain at all. I only had some dull aching at first from the dilation. But, nothing now. The bleeding is VERY minimal. Nothing more than a light period at the worst of times. So, I'm pleased.

That's all I know really... I'm sure I'll be back on BnB all the time tomorrow... but taking a bit of break for most of tonight.


----------



## mercyme

Glad to hear you're doing well, Megg! Hope this makes your womb a nice squishy comfortable place for a little bean to stick! 

Congrats on being PUPO, Leanne!! 

I'm just stimming away -- two shots a day, 300 menopur + 300 bravelle a day (total). Hope I'm getting lots of ripe follies...


----------



## Blue12

Wrighty - so sorry things have been so rough - with my OHSS the breathlessness was terrifying.:hugs: If they are only giving you one FET are you able to pay for as many other FET's as you want after that (hopefully you won't need anymore).

xo


----------



## Megg33k

So... I got notified tonight that they had to take more tissue than the expected and, even though it all went really well, my IVF has been pushed back to December to allow for healing. I know its just 1 more month... but I just feel like its a kick in the teeth. Another effin' set back! :(


----------



## glitterqueen

megg
hearing your fustration but hope you heal well and make a nice wee house for junior to stay in for 9 months x


----------



## Megg33k

Just so tired of having my body fail me in ways that makes me suffer longer. I just hoped that maybe I could move on to something happy finally. That's what I get for hoping... I'll remember not to do it anymore.


----------



## glitterqueen

Well ladies spotting turned into red blood yesterday but still very light. exactly 14 days fron iui/ovulation. phoned the clinic but the consultant said to continue with the progesterone until friday and test again. also on bedrest until then he said its not necessarily over and lots of ladies bleed so praying hard that its still all ok-this sucks big time!! so i am up cuz i cant sleep and searching for accomodation which wont bankrupt us when we travel to the clinic to do it all again- jst know i wont be that lucky to have this work- sorry ladies bit of a downer post xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Megg33k said:


> Just so tired of having my body fail me in ways that makes me suffer longer. I just hoped that maybe I could move on to something happy finally. That's what I get for hoping... I'll remember not to do it anymore.

i totally understand but just to offer some hope i had my lap in nov, had one cycle to heal and fell pg next cycle so sometimes a good clear out helps just eat well,boring i know, and take plenty of vit c to help the body heal and spoil yourself xx


----------



## Megg33k

glitterqueen said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just so tired of having my body fail me in ways that makes me suffer longer. I just hoped that maybe I could move on to something happy finally. That's what I get for hoping... I'll remember not to do it anymore.
> 
> i totally understand but just to offer some hope i had my lap in nov, had one cycle to heal and fell pg next cycle so sometimes a good clear out helps just eat well,boring i know, and take plenty of vit c to help the body heal and spoil yourself xxClick to expand...

Its not that... Its that I had all of 2 goals that would maybe bring me some peace, and they're both out the window now. I'm sure I'll be better as time passes, but tonight I need to be really freaking angry.


----------



## glitterqueen

totally get that i am sitting here bloody mad!! does u good to vent as well so you go girl thinking of you xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Britt11 said:


> Isi are you PUPO already? I thought you were still scanning...oh gosh how exciting :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO Leanne
> 
> Hang in there ladies in the 2ww
> 
> :hugs:

Not yet PUPO, hun. Just on my day 6 of stimms. Hopefully, next week :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad the operation went well, Megg. I understand your disappointment.....but I'm sure December will be here in no time at all.

So sorry, Glitterqueen. Thinking of you.


----------



## fleur123

Ive got my fingers crossed for you glitterqueen :hugs:

well its otd tomorrow am not feeling very positive i think i just know in my heart of hearts it hasn't worked :cry: Am just looking forward to getting the test over and done with so i stop bloody thinking about it! This has by far been the worst 2 weeks of my life am not looking forward to starting all over again.

I hope the rest of you ladies are ok sorry for being so depressing it just feels like the last 3 months has been such a waste of time!:cry:


----------



## Feebee

Oh Fleur I know it is just a horrid wait isn't it, constantly on your mind and it felt to me like about seven weeks long not two. I have everything crossed for you, don't give up yet :hugs:

Glitterqueen, hope you are all right :hugs:

Megg, I think I can totally identify with how you're feeling. Just when you think nothing else can possibly get in the way of at least trying... I hope you begin to feel better about it in a few days but don't be afraid to be as angry and upset as you need to be just now.

Hope the stimming is going well Isi and Mercyme!! Are you injecting yourselves or are your OHs doing it?

Congrats on being PUPO, Leanne!! 

Looknomore, how you feeling today? :hugs:

Love to everyone I've missed, my memory is rubbish trying to reply on here!! xx


----------



## Feebee

We decided to freeze our three embies at Day 3, yesterday. They were all still at four cells so probably won't defrost well next month but still thought that was better than putting them back in having had the mysterious fluid at EC again. So really we are just having to plan for a whole new cycle in January. 

Not very sure if we will ever actually get there at the moment and it sucks. Why can most people do this baby making thing so easily.... :shrug:


----------



## maz

I had my egg collection this morning - 14 eggs collected. Fertilisation update tomorrow morning. Could you update for me please?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi all, bit naughty cos I'm at work!!!!

I have officially down regulated woo hoo!!!!

Just waiting for clinic to call with instructions as to when I can start stimming, if tonight I have to have another scan next Tuesday ( day 8 stim scan) then hopefully ec week after!

Training for stimm drugs made it look tricky! Think I'll need oh to help with the preparation!


----------



## looknomore

fleur123 said:


> Ive got my fingers crossed for you glitterqueen :hugs:
> 
> well its otd tomorrow am not feeling very positive i think i just know in my heart of hearts it hasn't worked :cry: Am just looking forward to getting the test over and done with so i stop bloody thinking about it! This has by far been the worst 2 weeks of my life am not looking forward to starting all over again.
> 
> I hope the rest of you ladies are ok sorry for being so depressing it just feels like the last 3 months has been such a waste of time!:cry:

I totally understand what you are going thru Fluer. The 2WWs are definitely killing me bit by bit. Every BFN just breaks my heart. It feels like somebody is sqeezing my heart- it hurts physically. I am so scared for my test on friday. Am worried just might get a heart attack cos surely i dont think I can take it any longer. Hats off to ladies who try IVF multiple times. My doc told me about a woman who got pg on her 12th IVF. Can u imagine what she must have gone through.

I am totally symptomless today- headache gone, cramps gone..but not for long. Anyway Friday will be the end of it all- hopefully it wont be the end of me. Sorry ladies for sounding all doom and gloom but cant help it :cry:


----------



## glitterqueen

maz that is a brill result well done fingers crossed for youxx
looknomore we r testing the same day so thinkin bout u too. i know what you mean re number of attempts, my friend did 11 then moved on to adoption she must have balls of steel its bloody hard xx
thank you all so much for words of support x


----------



## fleur123

looknomore said:


> fleur123 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got my fingers crossed for you glitterqueen :hugs:
> 
> well its otd tomorrow am not feeling very positive i think i just know in my heart of hearts it hasn't worked :cry: Am just looking forward to getting the test over and done with so i stop bloody thinking about it! This has by far been the worst 2 weeks of my life am not looking forward to starting all over again.
> 
> I hope the rest of you ladies are ok sorry for being so depressing it just feels like the last 3 months has been such a waste of time!:cry:
> 
> I totally understand what you are going thru Fluer. The 2WWs are definitely killing me bit by bit. Every BFN just breaks my heart. It feels like somebody is sqeezing my heart- it hurts physically. I am so scared for my test on friday. Am worried just might get a heart attack cos surely i dont think I can take it any longer. Hats off to ladies who try IVF multiple times. My doc told me about a woman who got pg on her 12th IVF. Can u imagine what she must have gone through.
> 
> I am totally symptomless today- headache gone, cramps gone..but not for long. Anyway Friday will be the end of it all- hopefully it wont be the end of me. Sorry ladies for sounding all doom and gloom but cant help it :cry:Click to expand...

I know i dont know how these people can do it! this is my first go so it makes me feel slightly better about the situation but still am not looking forward to all those hot flushes again! I feel exactly the same as you it's funny though i feel so positive about everyone else getting there bfp's but not my own, well at least i havent got long to wait now im keeping my fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for those waiting! :hugs: I hope to see more good news soon! I have to live vicariously through you lot for now! LOL 

Things look a little better by morning light, but I can't say I'm not still angry and sad.


----------



## Mrs-G

Update - can start stimming Thursday! Why the wait grrrr?

PUPO girls, I don't envy you in your 2 week wait, try and keep positive and hopefully we'll get some more good news on this thread x


----------



## sparklexox

Hello all not sure were to start?

Iam 30 DH 31 I have a lovely daughter who is nearly 10 from a previous relationship.

long storie cut short, Been ttc for over 4years I know left it far to long until we went to see our Dr anyhoo. After months of tests on both of us its seems male factor but not completely convinced as my lupus est came back inclusive twice!!? 

Dr Referred us FC in our area, Basically advised ifv with icis is our only good chance.

ROLL ON 3MONTHS LATER, started treatment everything went relativity ok. Currently on TTW this is drivn me crazy girls!! 9dpo at present , since they popped 2eggs back i felt cramps on 1 & 2 dpo, I thought due to egg retrieval?? waves of queasiness and cramps, on/off headaches, and today I feel queasy and light headed... O my 2 embies were day 3 transfer the only2 the fertilized ;( Anyhoo I take my hat off to you ladys who do this more than once its soooooooo hard or am a wimp... Just want it over and dont think I could go thru this again, I makes me a diff person not nice my SPARKLE IS ZERO.

ANY FEED BACK TIPS WOULD B LOVELY GIRLS XX

I think this is all in my head I feel so neg today and am gonna bust out cryn any min!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - Sorry to hear about the delay. As if the normal waiting period isn't torturous enough already. I take it as a good sign though. I'm predicting a bfp for you!

Glitterqueen - how's it going?

Fleur and looknomore - hang in there. You'll see!

Maz - congrats!

Feebee - :hugs: You'll get your bfp soon.

Nothing exciting going on with me. I finally went for my last set of blood tests. Now I have to work on getting all those consents signed. My meds came today. I checked the order, put away the stuff that needed to be refrigerated and will wait till next week to start figuring out what I need to do. Time goes so slowly sometimes...


----------



## glitterqueen

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - Sorry to hear about the delay. As if the normal waiting period isn't torturous enough already. I take it as a good sign though. I'm predicting a bfp for you!
> 
> Glitterqueen - how's it going?
> 
> Fleur and looknomore - hang in there. You'll see!
> 
> Maz - congrats!
> 
> Feebee - :hugs: You'll get your bfp soon.
> 
> Nothing exciting going on with me. I finally went for my last set of blood tests. Now I have to work on getting all those consents signed. My meds came today. I checked the order, put away the stuff that needed to be refrigerated and will wait till next week to start figuring out what I need to do. Time goes so slowly sometimes...

hi 
still much the same clinic just rang to see how i was, they said the spotting could be caused by irritation to cervix from the pessaries, implantation still or that it hasn't worked. testing friday take it easy til then don't know if i should go into work or not tomorrow-can take it easy but just not sure....


----------



## fleur123

welcome to the thread sparkleoxo! i wish i could give you some tips to make the 2ww easier but as im finding out now it is one of the longest/hardest 2ww of my life! i've turned into a serial nicker checker/curtain twitcher/googler!!:wacko:

it's so boring being on the 2ww ive just tried to take things easy but im so bored of lying in bed!! Im lucky that ive got a 10 week old pug puppy to keep me occupied but it still dosent take your mind of symptom spotting!! 

Your symptoms sound quiet similar to mine, mine slowed right down and i literally had no symptoms at all then today i feel under the weather? it could be due to the meds but you never know, i am also having a bit of a down day today but my test day is tomorrow so i will know at long last, fingers crossed your 2ww goes quickly and you get your bfp:hugs:


----------



## fleur123

glitterqueen :hugs: i have got my fingers crossed for you and all of us in our 2ww:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Hello all not sure were to start?

Iam 30 DH 31 I have a lovely daughter who is nearly 10 from a previous relationship.

long storie cut short, Been ttc for over 4years I know left it far to long until we went to see our Dr anyhoo. After months of tests on both of us its seems male factor but not completely convinced as my lupus est came back inclusive twice!!? 

Dr Referred us FC in our area, Basically advised ifv with icis is our only good chance.

ROLL ON 3MONTHS LATER, started treatment everything went relativity ok. Currently on TTW this is drivn me crazy girls!! 9dpo at present , since they popped 2eggs back i felt cramps on 1 & 2 dpo, I thought due to egg retrieval?? waves of queasiness and cramps, on/off headaches, and today I feel queasy and light headed... O my 2 embies were day 3 transfer the only2 the fertilized ;( Anyhoo I take my hat off to you ladys who do this more than once its soooooooo hard or am a wimp... Just want it over and dont think I could go thru this again, I makes me a diff person not nice my SPARKLE IS ZERO.

ANY FEED BACK TIPS WOULD B LOVELY GIRLS XX

I think this is all in my head I feel so neg today and am gonna bust out cryn any min!!


----------



## sparklexox

didn't mean to post twice girls sorry!!

Thanks Fleur123, I had sore breast 4 5 & 6 dpo but it has went away? Feel super sick today, tho is prob due to worry lol Cant wait to have my life back to normal not fair on my 9yr old. Am normally the most pro active positive person??? Hate feel so down, never been depressed but I think iam?!? xxx golly what a state lol xxx


----------



## fleur123

dont worry you are not alone with your feelings but if you go back a couple of pages you will see that a lovely lady Mrs F was also convinced that it hadn't worked and on otd she had a bfp!! that has made me feel so much better coz i am a poas addtict and i tested sunday morning and it was a bfn :( so im probaly clutching at straws but im hoping i might have a mirical in the morning!

I also had saw boobs early on but i tested at about 7dpt and it was neg so im assuming mine was down to the trigger. I then had nothing but the last 2 nights have felt a bit icky and having really bad night sweats and i feel sick today but like u it's probaly worry about tomorrow!lol 

These hormones are terrible i also have felt really up and down poor dh i dont think he knows what to say for the best he keeps saying i have just got such a strong feeling you are and i keep having a go at him saying stop saying that coz your only going to be disapointed! i feel so horrible but i just know im going to feel so guilty when ive got to tell him its negative! im so sorry im probaly not the best person to talk to atm i wish i could pull myself out it but just feel so all over the place DAMN YOU 2WW lol :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

I really feel the same regarding dh, mine keeps sayn the same!!! is the trigger the injection u take to ovulate before et? I wish u all the luck on Sun hunni, Am Monday ekkkk. xxxx


----------



## fleur123

yeah thats the trigger as far as i know it varys for people some get rid of the trigger earlier than others. My OTD is tomorrow am half tempted to just go and do it now cant bear another sleepless night lol! your doing very well if you've managed to resist testing early you've got more patience than me!!! x


----------



## fleur123

p.s i ment to say fingers crossed for monday i will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

what do mean get rid of the trigger quicker than others? and what is OTD guessing your testing tomorrow? Soz I thought u were on Sun. Hope no1 ever asks my advise on ifv/ icis u wouldn't think i had been through it lol Am also gettn nipping/poking pains in my tummy more left sided? I will pray for your BFP!!!!! xxxx

Any1 else want 2 share your symptoms?


----------



## fleur123

the trigger shot stays in some peoples bodys longer mine went at 7dpt coz i tested and it was negative, because if the trigger shot is still in your system you could get a false positive thats why they suggest waiting till you Official Test Date so you get an accurate result. Dont worry i was the same as you its only since being on here listening and talking to the other girls you'l pick up the lingo lol xxx


----------



## sparklexox

Really I didn't know u could get a false positive! wow you do learn something new every day lol. I've been looking on this thread for other folks symptoms leading to a bfp! cant find any? ;( xx


----------



## MrsF

fleur - do not test til the morn hun !!!!!!!!! :hugs: good luck, hope to see your bfp :) x 

welcome sparkle, the 2ww sucks without a doubt. My symptoms were like AF, and awful depression the week before test day (so much so i was sent home from work for having a complete meltdown!). Symptoms then disappeared a couple of days before test day, and i was a million percent convinced i was out. I only did the test on official test day so i could get that negative and stop taking the meds. But, and most surprisingly, i had a positive!

it truely isn't over until OTD.

megg, :hugs: i'm so pleased they sorted you out, but totally gutted for you having to wait an extra month. a month longer to get "house" ready for the lil un - so, tonnes of nuts, seeds, lentils (windypops ahoy!!!) and hottie every night to get it all incubator like :) x

glitterqueen :hugs: how you feeling this eve hun? don't apologise for the downer post, just focus on getting yourself tiptop x x x

congrat maz on the number of eggies :) do keep us updated on the fert. report :) x

feebee :hugs: i don't have any experience with 4 cell embryos hun, do they have a low thaw rate? x x 

everyone else, PUPOs, stimmers, harvesters, and especially, the 2ww-ers, thinking of you and sending you tonnes of babydust, hugs and love x x x


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Had no internet for 2 whole days. It's been torture!! 

Hope your all good. This thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up but just want to say that I do read your posts and am thinking of each of you going through this journey. Sending :hugs: to you all.

Scan for me on Thurs and I really need this to put my mind at ease. I've been peeing on sticks every since I got my bfp, sometimes several times a day and I've been driving myself insane with it coz the lines are not getting any darker, so convincing myself something is wrong. I just need Thurs to come quick.


----------



## Britt11

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had no internet for 2 whole days. It's been torture!!
> 
> Hope your all good. This thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up but just want to say that I do read your posts and am thinking of each of you going through this journey. Sending :hugs: to you all.
> 
> Scan for me on Thurs and I really need this to put my mind at ease. I've been peeing on sticks every since I got my bfp, sometimes several times a day and I've been driving myself insane with it coz the lines are not getting any darker, so convincing myself something is wrong. I just need Thurs to come quick.

good luck hon, I'm sure everything will be okay. :hugs:

hello to all the ladies, I will catch up on the thread later- have to run to an apt right now


----------



## sparklexox

WOW MrsF that's amazing! Was this first attempt? CONGRATS!!!! A weird 1 but my eyes have been super sleepy when I close them its kinda stings/nips lol I do feel tired but then I always do lol. Regarding other symptoms Ive been having thinking it may just be the progesterone tablets. I have to insert 2 every night before bed time! Its very unpleasant but guess I have to do it, I can feel my cervix is very high and very soft? is that normal. Perhaps a question for Mr Goggle hehe. You think I would remember how it would feel but nearly 10 years since my daughter was born, Nearly 5 we've been trying!!! Guessing because I was 10 years younger at my fertile peek made a huge difference? I know most people would never imagine having fertility issues full stop! But after falling pregnant naturally & on the pill may I add you never think theirs going to be a problem. Spend most my life preventing pregnancy??????? CLASSIC CASE SODS LAW.....

THE END LOL XXX


----------



## fleur123

Morning all well it was a BFN as i predicted! back to the drawing board for me :(


----------



## glitterqueen

well its all over- bleeding got heavier through the night- haven't tested but its obvious now. just going on into work- no sense resting at home anymore and will phone the clinic later. back to square one x


----------



## glitterqueen

fleur123 said:


> Morning all well it was a BFN as i predicted! back to the drawing board for me :(

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Morning girls, Am sorry u didn't get your bfp! y does it have to be so hard. xxx


----------



## looknomore

fleur123 said:


> Morning all well it was a BFN as i predicted! back to the drawing board for me :(

So sorry Fleur- Its so heartbreaking. feeling very sad for u and for me and for everybody who has to go through IVF to see BFN. It is a very difficult and unfair treatment. Infact its not a treatment at all- its torture. And its a lottery. thats what it all boils down to. 

Glitterqueen :hugs:


----------



## Feebee

So sorry to hear your news Glitterqueen and Fleur

:hugs: to you both xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So so sorry Fleur and Glitterqueen. Sending you loads of ((((Hugs))))

I just got back from the clinic, and it's likely my EC will be on Monday. My follies now measure between 12-16mm, and they reckon I'll be ready for a trigger by Saturday. Can't believe it's almost here. Quite nervous now :wacko:. Trusting God to just take control.

Mrs G......how did your scan go, hun?

Maxxi......wishing you loads of luck! You've started DR, right? I remember when I thought mine was taking forever. You'll be stimming before you know it.

Looknomore.....praying for you for Friday!!!

Yomo, Britt, Doodar, Mrs F......how are our preggo ladies? Sending lots of :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else....Wrighty, Megg, Dilly, Sammy, Feebee, Leanne.....gosh, hope I haven't missed anyone :blush:.....thinking of, and praying for, EVERYONE on this thread! 

:hug:


----------



## sparklexox

can u get a faults positive at 10dpo? Ive just caved in and theirs a very fate line????


OMG!


----------



## sparklexox

sorry 10dpt x


----------



## Wallie

Unfortunately you could get a false positive. Did you test out the trigger shot. However mine left my system on Day 8 and 5 when I did the trigger for IUI. So FX'd for you, this is it!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

So sorry Glitterqueen and Fleur. :hugs: This whole process is awful and unfair. What are you guys planning on doing next?

Isi - I'm glad you're going on Monday! I guess I'm what you call down regging at the moment. I'm on bcp until Monday and then off for a few days. It does feel like forever. I'm going to be a mess when I start the ivf process so even though it's taking forever I'm the least stresed than I've ever been.

How's everyone else?


----------



## mercyme

Sorry to hear of your bfns, fleur & glitterqueen. :hugs: I hope you're doing okay.

Exciting news, Isi! Good luck on Monday!!! 

Maxxi, I know what you mean -- I'm actually the least stressed I've ever been, too. Getting the semi-bad news about my elevated estradiol levels -- then having to go on bcp -- turned out to be a little blessing, as I'm learning to let go of the constant anxiety & stress. Now, I do expect that I'll be a disaster at some point, but I'm stimming & that's all I can do. I cannot control my body, so I'm trying to just enjoy the fact that it's not a "NO" right now. It might be a NO later, but right now it's still MAYBE -- and I'm oddly grateful for that uncertainty. Does that make any sense??

Going for first stimming scan, see how the follies are growing. FXed!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Sorry fleur and glitterqueen, my heart goes out to you, you both must be heartbroken, I know I will be if it happens to me!!!! Xxx

Isi, my scan confirmed down regulation and my stimming starts tomorrow night, I'm really tired on my menopur, plus feeling headachy and sickly, hope it goes soon. Scheduled for my day 8 scan next Thursday! Those stimming drugs look like tricky little buggers to master!!! My potential EC is around 8th nov, bet your really excited now, the tww is gonna be a killer though! I'm still stressing about not producing enough eggs!

Well gotta go cos my 'side effect' lack of concentration is causing me to BNB rather than WORK!


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Wallie, Maybe a neg then!?! Didn't realize u could get a false positive on 10dpt. I did do 1 on the 8th it was a clear neg! I also feel so sick and light headed? Humm not gonna test till am due to. 

Any 1 else due test on Monday?
x


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: fleur and glitterqueen, so so sorry for you bfn's huns x x x thinking of you x x x


----------



## MrsF

sparkle :thumbup: sounds like you've got your bfp hun, congrats!!! my cervix was up and down like a bloody yoyo, and it was unanimously agreed that it's an unreliable sign! but two lines on a test sure is reliable - especially as though you had the bfn which shows the trigger is out your system! :happydance: this is my 2nd round of ivf, i had a 6day frozen blasto.

hi isi - feeling pretty rough this end cherub, but the rougher the better i say, lol!

hello to everyone else - apologies for the lazy reply today, am so tired.


much love, and remember - no testing ladies til test day ;) x x x


----------



## sparklexox

Thanks for your encouraging words, Just wanna go buy a super duper digital test lol

Worried about trigger shot giving me false positive now! 

I was very sick with my daughter to the extent I was hospitalize 4times due to dehydration, really hope I am preggers be a hard 5years trying, Feeling so sick if I am preg then looks like am gonna be just as ill!!!! o weel.

How do u feel?

xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hello

Fleur and Glitterqueen :hugs: My heart goes out to you


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> Sorry to hear of your bfns, fleur & glitterqueen. :hugs: I hope you're doing okay.
> 
> Exciting news, Isi! Good luck on Monday!!!
> 
> Maxxi, I know what you mean -- I'm actually the least stressed I've ever been, too. Getting the semi-bad news about my elevated estradiol levels -- then having to go on bcp -- turned out to be a little blessing, as I'm learning to let go of the constant anxiety & stress. Now, I do expect that I'll be a disaster at some point, but I'm stimming & that's all I can do. I cannot control my body, so I'm trying to just enjoy the fact that it's not a "NO" right now. It might be a NO later, but right now it's still MAYBE -- and I'm oddly grateful for that uncertainty. Does that make any sense??
> 
> Going for first stimming scan, see how the follies are growing. FXed!!

Perfectly said!


----------



## Wallie

Sparkle if you tested out the trigger and got a bfn then with your two lines, you're preggers mate!! :happydance: go and get that digi for tomorrow maybe?


----------



## sparklexox

Just can't believe it we have been trying for years. Just seem unreal until the fc tells me other wise!!! I tested at 8dpo bfn, then twice today at 10dpo, this afternoon and just now! because I think the tests are duff!!! The 1 this afternoon is sightly stronger line than this 1. Should I wait and pray and test on Monday my date date or get a dig? 

xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Well I've decided not to test during my tww but seeing how you've done so many already another little pee on a stick won't matter!!!!! Go get that digi!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## fleur123

congrat's sparkle! x

Just to make things worse i now have to wait 6 months till they will let me try again! did anyone else have to wait this long?

Also does anyone know if i can pay for my frostie's to go back before then? x


----------



## sparklexox

Thankyou Fleur but wont and cant believe it until fc says!!

I wish I had the answer, But we only have 2 and had both transferred back. I haven't thought that far ahead don't think I could nor could we afford another attempt..
xxx


----------



## sparklexox

When do you test MrsG? x


----------



## CurlySue

Have FET on Saturday. Not holding much hope, really. It seems that I have day 6 embryos/blasts but I'm not the wiser in relation to quality


----------



## sparklexox

All the best curlysue xxx


----------



## MissMonty

:hugs: Glitterqueen and Fleur - sending you both a big hug :hugs: I know how heart breaking it must be for you both x

Fleur - I wonder why you have to wait 6 months? I had to wait a minimum of 3 cycles before starting treatment again. Have either of you been offered a consultation follow up appointment?

I've been feeling really crappy the past couple of days, feeling really down and fed up. Trying to stay as positive as possible, but feel like I just want to hide from the world until after OTD. I just don't feel up to doing anything at the moment, still feel quite bloated, uncomfortable and emotional. 

This sucks! :wacko:

Sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

All the best curlysue :hugs:

Congrats sparkle :flower:

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Sparkle - you are definitely pg 10dpt is definitely accurate - without a doubt.

CurlySue - been thinking about you - got my fingers crossed very tightly for you xo.


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Started bleeding today. It's not looking good. Still have scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm not holding out much hope though.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started bleeding today. It's not looking good. Still have scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm not holding out much hope though.

Will be thinking of you... Hoping its nothing and you return with good news! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Doodar thinking of you :hugs: hope everything is okay. I know quite a few ladies on the other threads had bleeds and all was fine.


----------



## looknomore

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started bleeding today. It's not looking good. Still have scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm not holding out much hope though.

I know it must be worrying but dont stress too much. A Lot of women have bleeding in early pregnancy. It is very common. Hopefully its all nothing but a bit of a scare. Thinking of you. xx:hugs:


----------



## looknomore

I am mentally preparing myself for a negative test tomm. But I have decided that this week I will get a baby no matter what. So - Going to check out a few pug puppies on sat with DH. Am quite excited about it which is surprising given the circumstances. Am feeling more or less resigned to my fate now. Cant fight no more- have no strength left in me.

But one strange thing- Since day before, ie 13dp3dt I have been getting very sharp pain in my boobs. Its diff from the pain I had in my mc pregnancy but its pain nevertheless. And its started just 3 days back as my boobs were not painful at all before that. Must be the progesterone - right?


----------



## sparklexox

Thank u all so much for all the congrats, It doesn't feel real I can't believe it am in total shock. After peeing on 50 poss more tests due ttc for nearly 5years its just crazy!!!

Official test date on Monday am sooooooooooooooo worried its trigger? Didn't REALIZE u could get a false positive! I hope its real! Don't want2 keep posting and upsetting any1, I don't want2 come across as a heartless person, Should I find another thread? Perhaps one better suited? I just thought this thread needs some positive feedback with ivf/icis!! And if it were me in the ttw I would be asking questions. Anyhoo am rambling again. xx


----------



## Mrs-G

sparklexox said:


> When do you test MrsG? x

I've not even started stimming yet!!!!!! Start tonight, if all goes to plan I think transfer will be around the 12th if I get to 5 days, then testing will be towards end of November so quite a way off!

I'm bad enough this week on down regging! Tired all the time, I have absolutely no energy at all!


----------



## Mrs-G

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started bleeding today. It's not looking good. Still have scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm not holding out much hope though.

My best friend had really bad bleeding at 6 weeks and was convinced she was having a miscarriage but she went onto have a beautiful girl who is now 2 so keep your pma and good luck in scan x


----------



## Mrs-G

Can I ask a question? When down regging did any of you have an unusually long period, I'm now on about day 10 or 11 and I'm still spotting! Nurse said that was ok when I had scan as she could see some debris but I'm worried as that was 2 days ago and it's still there!


----------



## sparklexox

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Started bleeding today. It's not looking good. Still have scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm not holding out much hope though.


I bled throughout my first preg,She nearly 10 and healthy. I know it a terrible worry. I do hope your scan gos well! x


----------



## MissMonty

Mrs-G said:


> Can I ask a question? When down regging did any of you have an unusually long period, I'm now on about day 10 or 11 and I'm still spotting! Nurse said that was ok when I had scan as she could see some debris but I'm worried as that was 2 days ago and it's still there!

Hi, it's quite normal to have extended spotting whilst down regging - I had for on both fresh cycles, nurse advised me the down regging meds cause this but it soon cleared up once I started stimming.

Doodar - I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: doodar, i'm thinking of hun, i hope it is nothing serious sweetheart :hugs: x x

hi curlysue, thinking of you for your fet hun x x x 

looknomore - thinking of you for tomorrow hun x x x 

:hugs: to all other oct ladies x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Good Luck Doodar. I'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Doodar!


----------



## mercyme

Good luck, Doodar -- hope to hear good news from you very soon! :hugs:

Sparkle, that's so awesome! Congrats.

looknomore, have fun puppy shopping. Is anything more adorable than puppies?

AFM, did day 5 (on stims) scan -- I have enough follies to make it to egg retrieval, so that was good news. And my lining & estradiol levels are looking good. I'll know better on Friday how many follies I can reasonably expect (right now, it looks like 7, but there are several minis that may or may not catch up), and I'll know when my retrieval date will be. Also, they dialed back my Menopur to two vials a day (was four), which saved me $500! Looks like we might get out of this with about $3800 worth of meds, instead of the $5100 estimated. Woo hoo!


----------



## Britt11

looknomore said:


> I am mentally preparing myself for a negative test tomm. But I have decided that this week I will get a baby no matter what. So - Going to check out a few pug puppies on sat with DH. Am quite excited about it which is surprising given the circumstances. Am feeling more or less resigned to my fate now. Cant fight no more- have no strength left in me.
> 
> But one strange thing- Since day before, ie 13dp3dt I have been getting very sharp pain in my boobs. Its diff from the pain I had in my mc pregnancy but its pain nevertheless. And its started just 3 days back as my boobs were not painful at all before that. Must be the progesterone - right?

thats exactly what I had before my bfp....dont want to get your hopes up or anything but it was the same. I has shooting pains in my boobs for one night and then the next morning...and it came and went, very shortly after that I got my bfp. I didnt have the achy boobs that some women complain about and I still dont. Good luck Looknomore I have everything crossed for you.

Good luck with the scan Doodar, thinking of you

Congrats Sparkle, keep us posted on the tests

Hello to the rest of the ladies
:hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Thanks Britt- I just dont want to get too hopeful cos hope is a very bad thing in these treatments I have realized. My boobs are hurting quite a bit now with shooting pains off and on, have been weeing a lot (woke up twice at night) and threw up today in the afternoon all of a sudden (didnt even get a chance to run to the loo). But as 3 failed IUIs have taught me- symptoms mean nothing. 

Anyway- test will tell whether its my worst fears come true or the happiness that i feel scared to even think about.

All the best to all the ladies on the thread. Please forgive me if I disappear from tomm onwards as I might go off BnB for a while after a negative test.


----------



## Britt11

looknomore said:


> Thanks Britt- I just dont want to get too hopeful cos hope is a very bad thing in these treatments I have realized. My boobs are hurting quite a bit now with shooting pains off and on, have been weeing a lot (woke up twice at night) and threw up today in the afternoon all of a sudden (didnt even get a chance to run to the loo). But as 3 failed IUIs have taught me- symptoms mean nothing.
> 
> Anyway- test will tell whether its my worst fears come true or the happiness that i feel scared to even think about.
> 
> All the best to all the ladies on the thread. Please forgive me if I disappear from tomm onwards as I might go off BnB for a while after a negative test.

when is your OTD? And not to worry I had 5 failed IUIs...I know how you feel
sounding good though.......:winkwink:


----------



## looknomore

I test tomm


----------



## Britt11

exciting, and you havent tested early right?


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Looknomore - good luck with testing tomorrow hun have everything crossed xxx

Doodar - really hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about hun. good luck with you scan. thinking of you xxx

Curlysue - good luck with you FET hun xxx

Sparkle - that sounds great congrats xxx

Fleur and Glitterqueen - so sorry to hear your news ladies thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

Britt - how are you hun? xxx

Sammy - when does your little snowbaby come out for the big thaw? good luck hun xxx

Missmonty - sorry your feeling down hun sending lots of PMA your way :hugs: xxx

Megg - how are you hun? xxx

Isi - hows the stimming going? hope your not having to many side effect xxx

Mr-G - hows everything going with you? xxx

sorry to everyone ive missed but im always thinking of you all :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx

AFM - well not much new here just waiting yet again but AF has finally gone away :happydance::happydance::happydance:. got my head into arranging our 10th wedding anniversary party in 4 weeks time. cant wait havent been drunk since well before my last cycle so i know it will only take a few but feel like i need a good blow out and have a laugh with friend and family.


----------



## looknomore

I will be testing 16dp3dt and 14dp5dt. I had 2 transfers. So- I am testing a bit late. Beta HCG test. No HPTs. Doc's orders


----------



## Doodar

It's over for me girls. I miscarried. Absolutely devastated. Words can't describe how I am feeling. I want to thank you all for your support.


----------



## looknomore

So sorry Doodar- dunno what to say- its a horrible feeling. I know that. Have been there.
My heart goes out to you right now


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh no, Doodar :nope:. I'm so crushed for you. So so very sorry hun. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## Mrs-G

Doodar I'm so sorry Hun, that's devastating news, I really don't know what to say, you must be heartbroken x


----------



## sparklexox

am so so sorry! its heartbreaking! xxxx


----------



## MrsF

doodar, i'm so so sorry hun, :hugs: thinking of you sweetheart x x x


----------



## wrightywales

doodar im so very sorry hun thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Doodar - I'm so very sorry. I've been there twice. I know how you feel.


----------



## Britt11

Doodar I am so sorry, words can not make you feel better at this point but please know we are all here for you when you're ready
:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar. I am so so sorry. Hugs to you , dear. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh :(


----------



## MySillyGirls

Girls, I wanted to let you know that I may not go through another ivf. I was due to start the stims very soon but I am not sure I want to got thru it again. We think we may actively pursue adoption while continuing to ttc on our own. Not sure yet though! Hugs!


----------



## glitterqueen

maxxiandniko said:


> So sorry Glitterqueen and Fleur. :hugs: This whole process is awful and unfair. What are you guys planning on doing next?
> 
> Isi - I'm glad you're going on Monday! I guess I'm what you call down regging at the moment. I'm on bcp until Monday and then off for a few days. It does feel like forever. I'm going to be a mess when I start the ivf process so even though it's taking forever I'm the least stresed than I've ever been.
> 
> How's everyone else?

hi 
just waiting on follow up appt with doc today to discuss future but i am thinking jan to try again but want to ask if they will up the meds etc as i only had 2 follicles or try a different method- i was short protocol. we have the extra hassle of having to stay in hotel for the treatment so i am trying to get bloods done here to limit the time away from home will let u know what doc says x


----------



## glitterqueen

doodar
so sorry x look after yourself


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you today, Doodar :hugs:

Just a quick update from me....my EC will be on Sunday after all....not Monday. My FS thinks we shouldn't wait, as we have quite a number decent sized follies. There are 18 follies in total.

Good luck today, Looknomore!

And :kiss: & :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

well
i thin my world has just fallen apart- fs said that due to my response to stimulation he thinks the chance of ivf working again r very slim. my amh is 7.5 no idea if that is good or bad he said he would use the same protocol but up the monopur to 4 vials a day but he can't make the ovaries produce eggs they don't have and suggested our best chance of having a baby was donor egg. i don't object to that wailting list is 10-11 months. he said i can try with my own one more time but emotionally its very difficult and be prepared for it not to work just waiting for other half to come home from work to talk to him bout it. i have been approved for adoption so i think donor egg is one step better than that as the child will be genetically my partners. the sucess rate with donor egg is 35-40% with my own its 15-20. plus donor costs more not sure how much think is about 4,500 this is all just crap


----------



## wrightywales

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thinking of you today, Doodar :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick update from me....my EC will be on Sunday after all....not Monday. My FS thinks we shouldn't wait, as we have quite a number decent sized follies. There are 18 follies in total.
> 
> Good luck today, Looknomore!
> 
> And :kiss: & :hugs: to everyone!!!

good luck with EC on sunday hun hope you got load of nice mature eggs xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi Ladies!!!

Sorry i havent been around but i have been really busy at work and going bed early and then now I have to cater for 30 people at our Halloween party tomorrow night. I was cleaning the house from 3 pm - 11.40pm last night!

Not good news with the snow baby... it arrested during the thaw and they cannot use it. I expected this.... We has two taken out last time and one arrested and the other was transfered and never worked. I dont know if our hospital are just crap at defrosting these embies or our embies just cannot stand the thawing process. Either way in my head i knew last night it would not work out.

I said to OH, "In a way I hope that the embie doesn't make it because I know the odds of thawing out ok are only 50% and then in general the chance of success is 10-15% for a FET and, well, chances are slim it probably won't work.. two weeks of stress waiting and wondering... only one embie to rely on... etc etc" I have no faith in this procedure and I wanted to go straight onto a fresh protocol anyway so that is what we will do. I have the prescription already which is going to be delivered (we need to collect one thing from the chemist) and will start on CD 1 which will be around 7th November. I will be on the short protocol again.

I know one thing... I am not going to let them freeze just one embie next time, its just not worth it. I don't think I will freeze any this cycle i'm just wasting time with the frozen method! 

Anyways... I haven't had much time to catch up with whats happening in here but will do so at the weekend and update the board.

Good luck to all those coming up to EC/ET/testing!!! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

glitterqueen said:


> well
> i thin my world has just fallen apart- fs said that due to my response to stimulation he thinks the chance of ivf working again r very slim. my amh is 7.5 no idea if that is good or bad he said he would use the same protocol but up the monopur to 4 vials a day but he can't make the ovaries produce eggs they don't have and suggested our best chance of having a baby was donor egg. i don't object to that wailting list is 10-11 months. he said i can try with my own one more time but emotionally its very difficult and be prepared for it not to work just waiting for other half to come home from work to talk to him bout it. i have been approved for adoption so i think donor egg is one step better than that as the child will be genetically my partners. the sucess rate with donor egg is 35-40% with my own its 15-20. plus donor costs more not sure how much think is about 4,500 this is all just crap

so sorry about the news you have had. you need to have a good chat with your OH about your options. what ever you decide we are all here for you hun. its good that you have been approved for adoption. that is something we have been talking about as we are unsure yet if we can afford to go private. it might take a while to save so it is a option for us

i have nicked this off another IF chat room hope it helps you understand

AMH
Optimal Fertility 40.04 - 67.9 pmol/l
Satisfactory Fertlity 21.98 - 40.03 pmol/l
Low Fertility 3.08 - 21.97 pmol/l
Very Low/Undetectable 0.0 - 3.07 pmol/l

thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## yomo

I am sooo sorry Doodar, sending you the biggest hug ever xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

sparklexox said:


> Thank u all so much for all the congrats, It doesn't feel real I can't believe it am in total shock. After peeing on 50 poss more tests due ttc for nearly 5years its just crazy!!!
> 
> Official test date on Monday am sooooooooooooooo worried its trigger? Didn't REALIZE u could get a false positive! I hope its real! Don't want2 keep posting and upsetting any1, I don't want2 come across as a heartless person, Should I find another thread? Perhaps one better suited? I just thought this thread needs some positive feedback with ivf/icis!! And if it were me in the ttw I would be asking questions. Anyhoo am rambling again. xx

hi hun... I hope your test is true. I just thought i would tell me my story.

The first time I had IVF i tested the trigger out in 4 days and got a BFN test so when i got a BFP at 7dp3dt i knew it was correct and it was!

With the second IVF i missed my AF (i never ever do this im always to the day!) and tested the day AF was due and got a BFP on a FRER, really thick line. Two days later (now 2 days after missed period) I tested again in the morning with a FRER and the line appeared a little lighter so i panicked and went to the shop and got a CB Digi which read PREGNANT. We already had a midwife apt booked for that afternoon so I thought i would just use the other test before we went and it read NOT PREGNANT. I was absolutely convinced I was pregnant and everyone on here said the same so i was devastated when those awful words appeared. It just goes to show that the trigger shot can be very unpredictable, the same dose left my system the first time after 4 days and the second time it was still in my system over two weeks later! All you can do is keep testing and see what happens really... good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Doodar said:


> It's over for me girls. I miscarried. Absolutely devastated. Words can't describe how I am feeling. I want to thank you all for your support.

Doodar, im so sad to read this.... my thoughts are with you. What a cruel way for this to end after you have been through so much!

I think things like this should never happen to anybody but especially those ladies that have gone through a fertility procedure, all the stabbing and the meds and then having to contend with this outcome. Its just not fair! :nope:

Keep well.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry i havent been around but i have been really busy at work and going bed early and then now I have to cater for 30 people at our Halloween party tomorrow night. I was cleaning the house from 3 pm - 11.40pm last night!
> 
> Not good news with the snow baby... it arrested during the thaw and they cannot use it. I expected this.... We has two taken out last time and one arrested and the other was transfered and never worked. I dont know if our hospital are just crap at defrosting these embies or our embies just cannot stand the thawing process. Either way in my head i knew last night it would not work out.
> 
> I said to OH, "In a way I hope that the embie doesn't make it because I know the odds of thawing out ok are only 50% and then in general the chance of success is 10-15% for a FET and, well, chances are slim it probably won't work.. two weeks of stress waiting and wondering... only one embie to rely on... etc etc" I have no faith in this procedure and I wanted to go straight onto a fresh protocol anyway so that is what we will do. I have the prescription already which is going to be delivered (we need to collect one thing from the chemist) and will start on CD 1 which will be around 7th November. I will be on the short protocol again.
> 
> I know one thing... I am not going to let them freeze just one embie next time, its just not worth it. I don't think I will freeze any this cycle i'm just wasting time with the frozen method!
> 
> Anyways... I haven't had much time to catch up with whats happening in here but will do so at the weekend and update the board.
> 
> Good luck to all those coming up to EC/ET/testing!!! :hugs:

sorry your little snowbaby never made it hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

im like you with FET really dont think it works i dont even think it worth freezing them just for a 16% chance (thats what it is at my hospital), if they make it through the 50% chance of thawing first, which is why im so gutted about what has happened with my cycle. really am thinking of asking if when they thaw them will they let them get to blast stage for a better chance. i do have 24 so its not like i cant take the risk and if none make it blast then obviously i wouldnt of got my BFP from them anyway. im just so annoyed that i missed out on my fresh with that lovely 32% chance of working :( :( :( 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Feebee

Doodar, lots of :hugs:

Glitterqueen, I don't think your AMH is too low. I thought 5 to 15 was considered 'normal'? It must be really hard to have just dumped on you like that. I hope that when you talk to your OH then you will start to feel more positive (well, it is all we ivf-ers can do really isn't it, if giving up is not an option then by definition we have to keep going...)
Sorry, waffling now!!! Thinking of you :hugs:

Sammy, so sorry about your snow baby. Jolly good news that you can start another cycle almost immediately though.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks ladies again for your support, sammy so sorry it didn't happen x
i am thinking we will try one more time with my eggs and then look into donor eggs. i just hate that i have to be away from home etc it all adds to the expense and inconvenience will have to start doing the lottery lol x


----------



## looknomore

I tested. Its a BFN..All the best ladies and thanks for ur support.


----------



## Sammy2009

wrightywales said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry i havent been around but i have been really busy at work and going bed early and then now I have to cater for 30 people at our Halloween party tomorrow night. I was cleaning the house from 3 pm - 11.40pm last night!
> 
> Not good news with the snow baby... it arrested during the thaw and they cannot use it. I expected this.... We has two taken out last time and one arrested and the other was transfered and never worked. I dont know if our hospital are just crap at defrosting these embies or our embies just cannot stand the thawing process. Either way in my head i knew last night it would not work out.
> 
> I said to OH, "In a way I hope that the embie doesn't make it because I know the odds of thawing out ok are only 50% and then in general the chance of success is 10-15% for a FET and, well, chances are slim it probably won't work.. two weeks of stress waiting and wondering... only one embie to rely on... etc etc" I have no faith in this procedure and I wanted to go straight onto a fresh protocol anyway so that is what we will do. I have the prescription already which is going to be delivered (we need to collect one thing from the chemist) and will start on CD 1 which will be around 7th November. I will be on the short protocol again.
> 
> I know one thing... I am not going to let them freeze just one embie next time, its just not worth it. I don't think I will freeze any this cycle i'm just wasting time with the frozen method!
> 
> Anyways... I haven't had much time to catch up with whats happening in here but will do so at the weekend and update the board.
> 
> Good luck to all those coming up to EC/ET/testing!!! :hugs:
> 
> sorry your little snowbaby never made it hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> im like you with FET really dont think it works i dont even think it worth freezing them just for a 16% chance (thats what it is at my hospital), if they make it through the 50% chance of thawing first, which is why im so gutted about what has happened with my cycle. really am thinking of asking if when they thaw them will they let them get to blast stage for a better chance. i do have 24 so its not like i cant take the risk and if none make it blast then obviously i wouldnt of got my BFP from them anyway. im just so annoyed that i missed out on my fresh with that lovely 32% chance of working :( :( :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxClick to expand...

Aww hun you have loads to play around with!!! You can experiment and do all sorts with so many embies... I would be amazed if you didnt get some result out of those! 

I never seem to read many stories of other peoples embies arresting but 2/3 of mine have. I question the hospital.... i dont know why they are not thawing well. Either way its madness thawing one when you have no more! You know i didnt even shave my foof or take off my nail varnish... i knew it would arrest! :haha:


----------



## sparklexox

Sammy2009 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Thank u all so much for all the congrats, It doesn't feel real I can't believe it am in total shock. After peeing on 50 poss more tests due ttc for nearly 5years its just crazy!!!
> 
> Official test date on Monday am sooooooooooooooo worried its trigger? Didn't REALIZE u could get a false positive! I hope its real! Don't want2 keep posting and upsetting any1, I don't want2 come across as a heartless person, Should I find another thread? Perhaps one better suited? I just thought this thread needs some positive feedback with ivf/icis!! And if it were me in the ttw I would be asking questions. Anyhoo am rambling again. xx
> 
> hi hun... I hope your test is true. I just thought i would tell me my story.
> 
> The first time I had IVF i tested the trigger out in 4 days and got a BFN test so when i got a BFP at 7dp3dt i knew it was correct and it was!
> 
> With the second IVF i missed my AF (i never ever do this im always to the day!) and tested the day AF was due and got a BFP on a FRER, really thick line. Two days later (now 2 days after missed period) I tested again in the morning with a FRER and the line appeared a little lighter so i panicked and went to the shop and got a CB Digi which read PREGNANT. We already had a midwife apt booked for that afternoon so I thought i would just use the other test before we went and it read NOT PREGNANT. I was absolutely convinced I was pregnant and everyone on here said the same so i was devastated when those awful words appeared. It just goes to show that the trigger shot can be very unpredictable, the same dose left my system the first time after 4 days and the second time it was still in my system over two weeks later! All you can do is keep testing and see what happens really... good
> 
> omg that's freaked me right out!!!! That can happen even on a digital test that reads over 25m of pregnancy hormone? I haven't tested since yesterday I was just gonna wait now till official test day on Monday! Shit bet am not even pregnant! Great no sleep for me till Monday....:cry::cry::cryClick to expand...


----------



## Sammy2009

Look no more - so sorry for the BFN hun. When is OTD?

Glitterqueen - Sorry to hear about you FS apt.Great to hear your trying again though!

Feebee - Thanks hun. Im fine about it all i havent really gave it much of a thought. Was more mad with OH for not ringing to tell me that the hospital had already rang and he never bothered to call and tell me! 

Going to try and catch up with the latest gossip now so i will reply sporadically! :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

looknomore - I'm really sorry. Today was your OTD?

Glitterqueen - I really, really hope that next time is your time. You sound like you've got a fantastic attitude though.

Sammy - You're too funny with the not shaving thing! I hope this time is your time too. Have an awesome party.

Mysilly - good plan. This ivf thing is sometimes devastatingly not worth it.

Isi - congrats for Sunday! Too bad you're going to miss your reunion.

Wrighty - glad to hear from you again!

Hi to everyone else!

I'm away again for the weekend. Yesterday was my birthday so we're heading out for the weekend. I have a hard time posting with my iphone sometimes but I will keep checking in. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Looknomore. You're in my heart and prayers!

Happy belated birthday, Maxxi :cake:. Have a fun weekend away!

Sorry the embie didn't survive the thaw, Sammy.

Have a great weekend all! Next time I check in, I'll be able to give you a situation report :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

ICI Good luck with the EC on Sunday!!!!!! ((hugs))


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls,
Glitterqueen and Looknomore :hugs:

Sammy- sorry about your frozen embie but I think you have a good outlook on a fresh cycle. 

Isi- good luck to you hon, we will be thinking of you

Sparkle- I would do another test to see if its gotten darker so you dont worry yourself over the weekend

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Vickie! I'm so sorry! :hugs: I know there are no words that will help, but know that I'm thinking of you and I'm here if you need me. :cry: 

AFM... Starting back on BCP on Monday and waiting on Dec. I'm as boring as watching paint dry right now.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> looknomore - I'm really sorry. Today was your OTD?
> 
> Glitterqueen - I really, really hope that next time is your time. You sound like you've got a fantastic attitude though.
> 
> Sammy - You're too funny with the not shaving thing! I hope this time is your time too. Have an awesome party.
> 
> Mysilly - good plan. This ivf thing is sometimes devastatingly not worth it.
> 
> Isi - congrats for Sunday! Too bad you're going to miss your reunion.
> 
> Wrighty - glad to hear from you again!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> I'm away again for the weekend. Yesterday was my birthday so we're heading out for the weekend. I have a hard time posting with my iphone sometimes but I will keep checking in. Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Happy belated birthday and have a great weekend away! I know what you mean about posting with the iphone... have you mastered the art of including a quote and scrolling down to be able to type (not half was through the quote!) i find it really frustrating!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Glitterqueen and Looknomore :hugs:
> 
> Sammy- sorry about your frozen embie but I think you have a good outlook on a fresh cycle.
> 
> Isi- good luck to you hon, we will be thinking of you
> 
> Sparkle- I would do another test to see if its gotten darker so you dont worry yourself over the weekend
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun... i never got my hopes up for it to even thaw so wasnt really bothered.... i woke up with a really dry sore throat this morning and now i keep coughing and its hurting my chest and i feel tired and heady and crap. Just my luck with the party tomorrow. It feels like a chest infection. Once before when i held a party i fell sick the day of the event. I am wondering if its stress? I was cleaning the house for 8.5 hours last night, had a lay in today and not been stressed but i feel horrible. :growlmad:


----------



## wrightywales

looknomore said:


> I tested. Its a BFN..All the best ladies and thanks for ur support.

so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> Glitterqueen and Looknomore :hugs:
> 
> Sammy- sorry about your frozen embie but I think you have a good outlook on a fresh cycle.
> 
> Isi- good luck to you hon, we will be thinking of you
> 
> Sparkle- I would do another test to see if its gotten darker so you dont worry yourself over the weekend
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun... i never got my hopes up for it to even thaw so wasnt really bothered.... i woke up with a really dry sore throat this morning and now i keep coughing and its hurting my chest and i feel tired and heady and crap. Just my luck with the party tomorrow. It feels like a chest infection. Once before when i held a party i fell sick the day of the event. I am wondering if its stress? I was cleaning the house for 8.5 hours last night, had a lay in today and not been stressed but i feel horrible. :growlmad:Click to expand...

are you in the 2ww at all?
:hugs:


----------



## maz

Could you update again for me please?

4 embies - 2 x 8 cell embies transferred, 2 being cultured to blastocyst (hopefully). PUPO with twins - yippee


----------



## mercyme

Doodar, your news is devastating -- I'm so sorry you have to go through this. There really are no words. :hugs: :hugs:

looknomore, I'm sorry for your bfn, too. So disappointing, I know. Hope you're doing okay. :hugs: :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing okay! This thread moves so fast, I can't keep up. Looking for some good news from you ladies...


----------



## Mrs-G

Looknomore - I'm so sorry for your BFN!!!!!

Isi that is absolutely fantastic, good luck Sunday!!!!!!

AFM First stimming injection last night, what a bloody nightmare, takes 10 minutes to get the bloody thing prepared and I'm sure needles longer!!!

Sammy - I don't have to shave my foof do I???????????


----------



## Mrs-G

Congrats Maz x


----------



## sparklexox

So much has happened over 1 half days! 

My heart and prayers go out to the sad news Ive been reading!

xx


----------



## Mrs-G

girls - where are you all? Have the halloween ghosties got ya???????


----------



## CurlySue

I think the Halloween ghosts got me, Mrs G, and I am shitting myself. I just had an orgasm in my sleep (wtf) - 24 hours after embryo transfer. 

So, so scared its messed it all up.


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies :flower:

how is everyone doing this halloween eve? x x x 

so sorry for your news looknomore :hugs: thinking of you x x x 

heya curlysue, congrats on your ET hun, i'm not sure on the effects of orgasms on et, sorry cherub x x 

thinking of you october lovelies x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! Back from my weekend.

Maz - congrats!

Isi - can't wait for your update!

Megg - I am just as boring as you. I'm due to take my last bcp tomorrow and then it's some more sitting around till I can start stimming at the end of the week.

How's everyone else? How was your party Sammy?


----------



## Mrs-G

Sparkle, my FS says the egg after transfer is like a grain of rice stuck in a jam sandwich, I'm sure you'll be fine!!! Just start taking cold showers before you go to bed!! Lol

AFM I'm 3 days into stimming now and have what feels like af cramps, hope these are my follicles growing! I've also read that I should be drinking plenty of water, so today I start trying to drink a 1.5 litre bottle at work, oh dear, a normal small bottle usually lasts a week!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I got my new IVF calendar! Either they're making concessions for me, or the date on their website was wrong. I'm back on Lupron on Nov 14, my last BCP is Nov 18, I start stimming on Nov 27, and I should have ET around Dec 10-12!!! That means I'll have either the best or worst Christmas EVER!

You can borrow my water drinking skills, MrsG! I drink water like a fish!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - that schedule sounds so good!

I'm starting to get anxious about stimming and it's only Monday.


----------



## fleur123

Doodar im so sorry thinking of you :hugs:

Looknomore im sorry hun Know how you feel its crap this ivf road!:hugs:

Glitter queen :hugs: thinking of you it's so tough making all these decisions 

Hello to everyone else sorry i haven't been on thought it may do me good to stay off for a few days but im back and feeling positive have my first follow up appointment on the 23 nov to talk about fet dont know how long they will make me wait for that!! 

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. So sorry for the late update. 

Had my EC yesterday, and it went better than I expected. Was knocked out almost immediately and the soreness afterwards was quite tolerable. I was even able to manage a restaurant trip with my DH later in the day (okay, I admit I probable should have just rested as I felt a bit worse for wear when we got home. Lol). 

Anyways, got the call this morning. We got 12 eggs. 9 have fertilised as of this morning. They'll let me know if they can to blast. 

Gosh! I'm shaking!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Isi! You're almost done!

Does anyone know if the stimming injections can be done at any time of the day? I start Thursday but won't be home that night until 10 PM. If I do them that late does that mean that the progesterone shots have to be done at that time too? I'm going into the office today to hand in my consents so I'll ask them at that time but to help my anxiety I figured I'd ask you guys.


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. So sorry for the late update.
> 
> Had my EC yesterday, and it went better than I expected. Was knocked out almost immediately and the soreness afterwards was quite tolerable. I was even able to manage a restaurant trip with my DH later in the day (okay, I admit I probable should have just rested as I felt a bit worse for wear when we got home. Lol).
> 
> Anyways, got the call this morning. We got 12 eggs. 9 have fertilised as of this morning. They'll let me know if they can to blast.
> 
> Gosh! I'm shaking!

yeah Isi fantastic news!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: keep us posted

Good luck MrsG!!


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Thanks for the messages. I'm still really struggling to come to terms with it. I feel so empty. Nowhere to turn, no-one understands. I feel like I'm bringing the thread down if I post on here. I just don't know what to do with myself. Hubby's working away. I don't want to go back to work. I feel like they played a huge part in the loss. I asked them not to put me in stressul situations and they did just that. I was rushed off my feet all morning non stop with no breaks and by the time i came back from lunch break (if you can call it lunch break, got out late so it was more like a tea break) I was bleeding and if that isn't enough. One of my collegues is pregnant and due 2 days before I was due. It's just so unfair. I can't face it and I feel so weak for not being able to face it. I just feel so down. I'm so sorry to air my feelings on here. I hope you all understand. :cry::cry::cry:. I also can't help but feel that some people are happy at other peoples misfortune. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some think I shouldn't be getting upset by it but I can't help the way I feel. I just can't stop crying. I hate feeling like this.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thanks for the messages. I'm still really struggling to come to terms with it. I feel so empty. Nowhere to turn, no-one understands. I feel like I'm bringing the thread down if I post on here. I just don't know what to do with myself. Hubby's working away. I don't want to go back to work. I feel like they played a huge part in the loss. I asked them not to put me in stressul situations and they did just that. I was rushed off my feet all morning non stop with no breaks and by the time i came back from lunch break (if you can call it lunch break, got out late so it was more like a tea break) I was bleeding and if that isn't enough. One of my collegues is pregnant and due 2 days before I was due. It's just so unfair. I can't face it and I feel so weak for not being able to face it. I just feel so down. I'm so sorry to air my feelings on here. I hope you all understand. :cry::cry::cry:. I also can't help but feel that some people are happy at other peoples misfortune. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some think I shouldn't be getting upset by it but I can't help the way I feel. I just can't stop crying. I hate feeling like this.

]

Doodar you're not bringing the thread down. Post as much as you want. I had 2 mc's. One was a chemical but one was at 9 weeks and I was devastated. This type of thing comes with the territory unfortunately. You'll feel better hopefully sooner rather than later. Until then post all you want.


----------



## Megg33k

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. So sorry for the late update.
> 
> Had my EC yesterday, and it went better than I expected. Was knocked out almost immediately and the soreness afterwards was quite tolerable. I was even able to manage a restaurant trip with my DH later in the day (okay, I admit I probable should have just rested as I felt a bit worse for wear when we got home. Lol).
> 
> Anyways, got the call this morning. We got 12 eggs. 9 have fertilised as of this morning. They'll let me know if they can to blast.
> 
> Gosh! I'm shaking!

CONGRATS! That's awesome!!! :hugs:



maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats Isi! You're almost done!
> 
> Does anyone know if the stimming injections can be done at any time of the day? I start Thursday but won't be home that night until 10 PM. If I do them that late does that mean that the progesterone shots have to be done at that time too? I'm going into the office today to hand in my consents so I'll ask them at that time but to help my anxiety I figured I'd ask you guys.

They told me I needed to do my stimming shots between 7-9pm. I do my morning stuff at 7:15am and my night stuff at 7:15pm... Its just easier for me to remember that way. But they were pretty clear on it needing to be 7-9pm, yet didn't say why!



Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thanks for the messages. I'm still really struggling to come to terms with it. I feel so empty. Nowhere to turn, no-one understands. I feel like I'm bringing the thread down if I post on here. I just don't know what to do with myself. Hubby's working away. I don't want to go back to work. I feel like they played a huge part in the loss. I asked them not to put me in stressul situations and they did just that. I was rushed off my feet all morning non stop with no breaks and by the time i came back from lunch break (if you can call it lunch break, got out late so it was more like a tea break) I was bleeding and if that isn't enough. One of my collegues is pregnant and due 2 days before I was due. It's just so unfair. I can't face it and I feel so weak for not being able to face it. I just feel so down. I'm so sorry to air my feelings on here. I hope you all understand. :cry::cry::cry:. I also can't help but feel that some people are happy at other peoples misfortune. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some think I shouldn't be getting upset by it but I can't help the way I feel. I just can't stop crying. I hate feeling like this.

I am SO sorry, honey! You aren't bringing this down. I've suffered 2 losses, and I get it. I posted elsewhere, but I thought I'd add it here too... I have a thread in TTCAL called "Race for the BFP"... I added your name to the list, because it seems to be a bit of a lucky list... but there are tons of girls in there that know EXACTLY how you feel and are amazing people who can offer you exactly the sort of support you need. And, you can never feel like you're bringing the thread down (even though I don't think you're bringing anything down) because its all about supporting one another in our losses. I do hope you might join us.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... I think this proves that we'll ALL get our BFP right away!

Being stressed 'might help IVF women get pregnant'


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - I ended up asking my nurse and she recommends that I do the shot between 5 pm and 9 pm in case I have any questions as no one's there after 9. I'm getting anxious about these shots! I wish Thursday was here. I liked that article by the way. This ivf should be a snap!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs-G said:


> Sparkle, my FS says the egg after transfer is like a grain of rice stuck in a jam sandwich, I'm sure you'll be fine!!! Just start taking cold showers before you go to bed!! Lol
> 
> AFM I'm 3 days into stimming now and have what feels like af cramps, hope these are my follicles growing! I've also read that I should be drinking plenty of water, so today I start trying to drink a 1.5 litre bottle at work, oh dear, a normal small bottle usually lasts a week!!!

Sorry sparkle, got confused, that message is for curly sue!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi- well done, I really hope I do as well as you!!! 9 fertilised, hopefully you'll have a few to freeze!

Doodar - it's going to take time, to go from being so happy to such devastation, you know where we are, don't hide away x


----------



## Sammy2009

ICI - Britt - Maxxi - Thanks hun, i guess thats the way the cookie crumbles (in my case it was the embryo!) I blame the hospital... but then i always blame the hospital for everything! :/

I will have to post in stages to try and keep up but the Halloween party went great... lots of carnage to clear up the next day with a "punch" hangover (flipping felt like i'd been punched as well - right in the middle of my head! lol) I am suffering a really bad cold right now and im feeling lousy but I have to go to work because this year i've taken 4 months mat leave to greave my daughter that we lost, 3 weeks for my dad that I lost (but 2 of this was holiday time) 4 weeks when i fell from the top of the stairs (dont worry folks my head smashing on the stone floor broke my fall! lol) so i dare not even take time off for a cold... there is nobody else to do the job right now! Thats why i have not been on much you see. Well we called the hospital and we can start this month as arranged. OH goes to collect one med tomorrow and call to arrange the rest of the meds to be delivered AND the very kind doctor has doubled up all the meds in case we ever have to pay for ourselves for IVF (still 2 free tries left) You dont even want to know what our prescription is like... they will have to deliver it all by CRANE! ha ha. AF is due around Sat/Sun. Baby Dust to all xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Looknomore - I'm so sorry for your BFN!!!!!
> 
> Isi that is absolutely fantastic, good luck Sunday!!!!!!
> 
> AFM First stimming injection last night, what a bloody nightmare, takes 10 minutes to get the bloody thing prepared and I'm sure needles longer!!!
> 
> Sammy - I don't have to shave my foof do I???????????

Congrats on the start of stimming!!!!

lol... no you dont "have" to shave your foof hun... just take a portable hedge trimmer along and you will be just shweet hun! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Ici - Congrats on 9 eggies... great news!!!!

Maxi - Not long now hun!!! 

Doodar - I am so so sorry about your loss as i said before, you are of course welcome to post whatever you want in this thread. You need support right now and we are all here to give you just that. I know how you feel about being alone because at times I feel the girls here are the only ones that care or understand me! Try and stay strong, I can appreciate how devastated you are having lost a baby myself... take care xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Feel better Sammy!

I'm now feeling like I'm coming down with a cold - sinus pain, sneezing, slight chills. Figures. I hope this doesn't interfere with anything. Took my last bcp earlier today. AF should get here on Thursday. Time moves slowly!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Feel better Sammy!
> 
> I'm now feeling like I'm coming down with a cold - sinus pain, sneezing, slight chills. Figures. I hope this doesn't interfere with anything. Took my last bcp earlier today. AF should get here on Thursday. Time moves slowly!

I am the same... sneezing like hell, runny nose, cough, chest hurts, cold then hot then cold.... argghhhh! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies....I'm just waiting for the call from the hospital now.

Sending you lots of :hugs: Doodar. My heart truly goes out to you. You are not bringing down the thread hun. We're all here to support each other, through the good and bad. Please take care of you and make sure you do not lose hope, okay!!!! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Isi - Can you believe you're almost done?!

I'm still not feeling well today :nope: Those prenatal vitamins make me so sick and coupled with my head pain I feel awful today. I hope I feel better soon. Everything else is status quo. Anymore updates from anyone?


----------



## CurlySue

3dp6dt today - equivalent of 9dpo and I've been having the most sickening experiences to date during the IVF experience. 

I've been having cramps for two days, now, and yesterday when I wiped there was dark red, dry, stringy blood. Later on, there was brown CM. Just smidgens of it when I wiped, nothing more. 

This morning? I passed something that looked like a sundried tomato. Dry. Dark red. Shrivelled like a prune and if I wasn't any the wiser I'd have sworn it was an old placenta. 

What the f**k is going on?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Maxxi, I felt that way when I started taking the pre natal vitamins, a couple of months ago. They get better with time. I'm also so excited that this is almost over. I just PRAY it works out this first try. 

Curly....don't know what it could be but praying for you. Maybe it's implantation??


----------



## MissMonty

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thanks for the messages. I'm still really struggling to come to terms with it. I feel so empty. Nowhere to turn, no-one understands. I feel like I'm bringing the thread down if I post on here. I just don't know what to do with myself. Hubby's working away. I don't want to go back to work. I feel like they played a huge part in the loss. I asked them not to put me in stressul situations and they did just that. I was rushed off my feet all morning non stop with no breaks and by the time i came back from lunch break (if you can call it lunch break, got out late so it was more like a tea break) I was bleeding and if that isn't enough. One of my collegues is pregnant and due 2 days before I was due. It's just so unfair. I can't face it and I feel so weak for not being able to face it. I just feel so down. I'm so sorry to air my feelings on here. I hope you all understand. :cry::cry::cry:. I also can't help but feel that some people are happy at other peoples misfortune. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some think I shouldn't be getting upset by it but I can't help the way I feel. I just can't stop crying. I hate feeling like this.

I'm so sorry - I wish I could come and give you the most biggest of hugs :hugs:


----------



## MissMonty

CurlySue said:


> 3dp6dt today - equivalent of 9dpo and I've been having the most sickening experiences to date during the IVF experience.
> 
> I've been having cramps for two days, now, and yesterday when I wiped there was dark red, dry, stringy blood. Later on, there was brown CM. Just smidgens of it when I wiped, nothing more.
> 
> This morning? I passed something that looked like a sundried tomato. Dry. Dark red. Shrivelled like a prune and if I wasn't any the wiser I'd have sworn it was an old placenta.
> 
> What the f**k is going on?

CurlySue - this is totally happening to me too right now - I'm 11dp 3dt and I started to get some brown discharge yesturday evening (I returned to work yesturday aswell - hope that hasn't got anything to do with it) then this morning I've been getting the stringy blood thing and some more brown discharge. I was totally gutted when it started, didn't get this on last two attempts, OTD isn't until Friday but I got a feeling this is the start of AF for me :cry: I've made contact with Care who have advised me to keep taking the meds and that it is still too early to test but I can test on Thursday if still getting the same.

It's totally doing my head in!


----------



## Sammy2009

Curly Sue - Sorry you are going through this... I cannot help, i dont know what it could be at this stage. Have you tried ringing the doctor to ask their advice? 

Miss Monty - The same for you... what a nightmare! Has the bleeding stopped now?

Wishing you both the best of luck! xxx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Sammy - sorry to hear about your little embie :hugs: it's great you can start a fresh cycle straight away.

I'm still getting brown old blood looking discharge, having to wear a panty liner and it's more than spotting and mainly when I wipe after being to the loo. I haven't got any tummy pains though so not sure what's going on, nurse at clinic told me it could be the start of AF or it could be nothing - not sure what thats supposed to mean and to make sure I keep using the progesterone. I've been reading that a lot of women experience this and go on to get positive pregnancy result. Feeling rather numb at the moment, spent most the afternoon crying :cry:


----------



## MissMonty

We were thinking if this doesn't work we might go for a whole fresh cycle rather than using our one little snow baby as I just don't think I will get anywhere with a single FET. We also don't seem to get a very high number of good embies so I was thinking if this happened again at least we might end up with another couple in the freezer for the future. Why does this have to be so difficult and cruel!


----------



## Mrs G

Just wanted to stop by with some :hugs: for everyone and also say I had quite a bit of brown discharge at 10dp2dt which turned out to be implantation bleeding. Am not saying do it, but I tested that day just to put myself out of my misery and be sure, but got a BFP instead. 

Lots of love

xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

MissMonty and Curly - hang in there. Does sound nasty but not bright red so that's good! I hope everything stops and that they days go by quickly.

Isi - I hope it takes the first time for you too! Do you know which ones are looking good so far? When's your ET? I didn't take the vitamins today. I'll take them tonight. Not looking forward to getting AF cramps either!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

maxxiandniko said:


> MissMonty and Curly - hang in there. Does sound nasty but not bright red so that's good! I hope everything stops and that they days go by quickly.
> 
> Isi - I hope it takes the first time for you too! Do you know which ones are looking good so far? When's your ET? I didn't take the vitamins today. I'll take them tonight. Not looking forward to getting AF cramps either!

Thanks Maxxi. I do know 8 of the embies were at 4-cell this morning, and the last was at 2-cell. The embryologist is supposed to let me know tomorrow morning if we'll have the transfer tomorrow, or if we can get to blast.


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi, I can't wait to be at your stage!!!:-( I'm so frustrated at waiting, I guess it's gonna get much worse before it gets better!

I can feel something going on in my tummy, is this right, feels a little like AF pains, I'm not sure if this is right or not. 

Miss monty/curly sue can't be easy in two, hang in there!


----------



## MrsF

Hello october lovelies - hey, who cares that it's november! 

just wanted to nip in and see how you are all doing. You gave me so much support, i wanted to come in and give some back. Apologies though if my being here is upsetting x x x 

Curlysue and Miss monty, i hope you guys are ok, thinking of you x x x 

Sammy - so sorry to read of your situation cherub :hugs: how are you feeling now hun? x x x

i hope everyone is doin ok, Isi, Mrs-G, maxi, and all you other ladies,

much love x x x x


----------



## mercyme

Going in for egg collection tomorrow morning!! eeeeeeeK! :happydance: :happydance:

I'm actually excited -- it's something new, different.
Not sure how many follies I'll have, but between 6-10, which makes my RE quite satisfied.

Good luck to all you ladies!! :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Good luck Mercy! Isi - everything sounds good for you!

Mrs G - Tell me about it. Time is dragging for me too. I'm not even stimming yet :nope:

Anyone going to be left when I start stimming? Just me and my needles...


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MissMonty and Curly - hang in there. Does sound nasty but not bright red so that's good! I hope everything stops and that they days go by quickly.
> 
> Isi - I hope it takes the first time for you too! Do you know which ones are looking good so far? When's your ET? I didn't take the vitamins today. I'll take them tonight. Not looking forward to getting AF cramps either!
> 
> Thanks Maxxi. I do know 8 of the embies were at 4-cell this morning, and the last was at 2-cell. The embryologist is supposed to let me know tomorrow morning if we'll have the transfer tomorrow, or if we can get to blast.Click to expand...

ohh how exciting :happydance: keep us posted
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

So my fs calls to tell me that my homocysteine levels are high normal so they want to do genetic testing for mthfr deficiency. This won't delay my ivf but they're putting me on Folgard (just to make my nausea worse!). Beside the obvious question which is why I'm hearing this now when I met with the hematologist in September, I'm wondering if anyone else has this issue? He's thinking that the genetic testing won't show anything of importance but I'll have to do the Folgard for now.


----------



## Megg33k

I've had MTHFR testing... I was positive for one copy of the mutation, but no one wants to check my homocysteine levels to make sure whether or not its a problem. *sigh* I worry about it, tbh.


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> Hello october lovelies - hey, who cares that it's november!
> 
> just wanted to nip in and see how you are all doing. You gave me so much support, i wanted to come in and give some back. Apologies though if my being here is upsetting x x x
> 
> Curlysue and Miss monty, i hope you guys are ok, thinking of you x x x
> 
> Sammy - so sorry to read of your situation cherub :hugs: how are you feeling now hun? x x x
> 
> i hope everyone is doin ok, Isi, Mrs-G, maxi, and all you other ladies,
> 
> much love x x x x

Hey MrsF!!!! Welcome back! You are always welcome to pop by for a coffee and a chat! :thumbup: How you feeling? Any morning sickness? I never had any with both my pregnancies so I hope you are so lucky!

Me? Oh im fine... i never even got up that morning, i knew it wouldnt thaw out... mine never do! :haha:

Starting IVF again as soon as AF shows which should be around late weekend time. Meds are ordered and being delivered tomorrow. Im getting excited now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Going in for egg collection tomorrow morning!! eeeeeeeK! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm actually excited -- it's something new, different.
> Not sure how many follies I'll have, but between 6-10, which makes my RE quite satisfied.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!! :flower:

Good luck for EC today Mercy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MissMonty and Curly - hang in there. Does sound nasty but not bright red so that's good! I hope everything stops and that they days go by quickly.
> 
> Isi - I hope it takes the first time for you too! Do you know which ones are looking good so far? When's your ET? I didn't take the vitamins today. I'll take them tonight. Not looking forward to getting AF cramps either!
> 
> Thanks Maxxi. I do know 8 of the embies were at 4-cell this morning, and the last was at 2-cell. The embryologist is supposed to let me know tomorrow morning if we'll have the transfer tomorrow, or if we can get to blast.Click to expand...
> 
> ohh how exciting :happydance: keep us posted
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Good Morning Britt... how you feeling hun? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs G said:


> Just wanted to stop by with some :hugs: for everyone and also say I had quite a bit of brown discharge at 10dp2dt which turned out to be implantation bleeding. Am not saying do it, but I tested that day just to put myself out of my misery and be sure, but got a BFP instead.
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> xx

Hello MrsG nice to see you popping by? Hows little Lily? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So, my IVF coordinator confirmed that my bleeding/cramps/etc are all very normal. She's excited that I got my period so quickly. And, I'm on target to start! I'm getting excited... but nervous about the timing of getting the "success" or "failure" call within a couple of days of Christmas. I MC'd 10 days prior to Christmas last year... Failed IVF is the last thing I need this Christmas!

I'm very holiday-centric... I lost my first right before Christmas and was due on Father's Day (also right before DH's b-day). Then, I found out I'd lost my second 2 days before Mother's Day and will pass my EDD 2 days after Thanksgiving! :dohh: My grandma passed away basically on the US's Independence Day in 2003... How many more holidays can I have ruined?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with EC today, Mercyme!!!

I understand exactly how you feel, Mrs G! I also felt like time was positively crawling. But it will speed up soon, trust me. Are you mid-way through stimming?

Maxxi, so sorry about the extra meds, but its all for a good purpose. Will be here to cheer you on when you do start stimming!!

Britt, thanks hun :hugs:. How are you doing? How's the little one settling in?

Megg, just think that this time next year, you and your little one(s) will be able to make happy memories of those holidays :hugs:. Keep positive for a lovely Christmas gift this year hun!

Good luck when you start, Sammy!

I got confirmation from my hospital. Looks like we're set for a day 5 transfer. 6 of the 8 embroys are at 8-cell today, and 2 are at 6-cell. Hopefully, we'll have some lovely frosties as well!!


----------



## mercyme

Thank you so much for your good wishes. I feel like I'm finally doing something -- instead of watching all of you go through the stages.

Well, I'm off for collection! Will post back this afternoon. I hope it's not bad news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, mercy!

Thanks, Isi! I have had brief moments of positivity... Moments of "OMG! I could have a newborn by this time next year!" and whatnot.. Even picked a nickname for my bean following our 1st look at its little heartbeat... not even my husband knows what it is yet. Its like a little gift to myself for when (I didn't say "if"... PROGRESS) I get there.


----------



## Britt11

oh wow, sounds like your embies are doing fantastic Isi!! So when do you go for the transfer? a day or 2 away? So excited for you!!!!!
Doing well, thanks for asking- my first scan is November 10th (I guess in 1 week) I can hardly wait to make sure their is a viable baby in there. I am so nervous.

Meggs- glad everything is going to plan, like Isi said hopefully you will be having new wonderful memories with your little one.

good luck Mercym


----------



## mercyme

I'm back -- 13 eggs!!!!!!! that's huge for me, as my baseline antral follicle count was about 6. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

CONGRATS MERCYME!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsF

Hi Sammy x x x not doing too good today, lost some blood an hour ago so just sitting tight and hoping it doesn't develop in to AF. Will update over next few days x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Mrs F!


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> I'm back -- 13 eggs!!!!!!! that's huge for me, as my baseline antral follicle count was about 6. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow! That's fantastic! I hope I have such good results! Can't wait for your fertilization report!



MrsF said:


> Hi Sammy x x x not doing too good today, lost some blood an hour ago so just sitting tight and hoping it doesn't develop in to AF. Will update over next few days x x x

Hoping all is well, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> Hi Sammy x x x not doing too good today, lost some blood an hour ago so just sitting tight and hoping it doesn't develop in to AF. Will update over next few days x x x

Oh hun i hope your ok.... dont panic, this happens to lots of people! Keep us updated and i hope all stays well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Omg, mrs f sit tight Hun x fx all ok, need some bloody success on this thread!

Isi-I'm still soooooo jealous!!!! Fab news on5 day transfer, you're my role model! I'm day 8 tomorrow so have 1st scan since down reg scan, feeling a bit anxious x

Mercy me, fab news Hun, fx for fertilisation

Sammy -exciting getting meds, you'll soon be back on the ride!

How are the 2ww's?

I can't keep up with everything else on my iPod so just a hi to everyone x


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi, just looking at your timings, I could be having ec this weekend, how exciting's that, do you know what your follicles were on day 8?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - Your new schedule looks good! I'm going in tomorrow for my bloodwork and sono and at that time I'm going to pick up the script for Folgard. My fs is really conservative I think because my homocysteine level is not even abnormal, just high normal.

Sammy - I'm glad you're starting a new cycle. Fresh start I say.

Mercy - Congrats!

Isi - Everything sounds really good!

Mrs F - hang in there. Any more news?

Hi Britt!

I'm starting a course of azithromycin tonight and so coupled with my Folgard and prenatal vitamins I should be feeling AWESOME - grrrr...


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - Your new schedule looks good! I'm going in tomorrow for my bloodwork and sono and at that time I'm going to pick up the script for Folgard. My fs is really conservative I think because my homocysteine level is not even abnormal, just high normal.
> 
> Sammy - I'm glad you're starting a new cycle. Fresh start I say.
> 
> Mercy - Congrats!
> 
> Isi - Everything sounds really good!
> 
> Mrs F - hang in there. Any more news?
> 
> Hi Britt!
> 
> I'm starting a course of azithromycin tonight and so coupled with my Folgard and prenatal vitamins I should be feeling AWESOME - grrrr...

hi hun... yes me too. I never wanted to do the FET anyway, i knew it wouldnt work out. I am going to insist they only freeze 2 or over if we get frosties this time. My meds have been upped so I will expect some better results and if not? Well time to move hospitals!

On a lighter note I have just replenished my HPT stash... I now have 20 ebay cheapies (i get POAS addiction so i need these early days so i can drive myself metal (and everyone else) with line spotting, 2 x FRER and 2 x CB Digis. I am going to try my damned hardest not to test until OTD but i dont know if ill be able to... AND with taking the progesterone injections, these contain HCG (same as the trigger shot) so how will i ever know what is a real BFP and what is the injection? They dont offer beta tests here... Its the same as last time when i tested when AF was two days late and got a BFP... except it wasnt because the next day it was BFN (had ran out of progesterone by then so it had all left my body) :dohh:


----------



## looknomore

Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.

I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs-G said:


> Isi, just looking at your timings, I could be having ec this weekend, how exciting's that, do you know what your follicles were on day 8?

On day 8, I believe I had about 16 follies....biggest measuring about 14mm or so. This changed to 18 follies measuring up to 18mm or so by the next scan. Will be praying that you can have EC this weekend!!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

looknomore said:


> Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.
> 
> I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx

Its a good start that you've been able to pin point the problem. Good luck with the treatment. Hopefully, it will bring you a nice, shiny :bfp: your next attempt :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)


----------



## glitterqueen

looknomore
keep positive- atleast you have a plan x i have been down the adopton route and got approved so if you need any help, sipport or info you can always pm me take care xx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies
does anyone know what the differednce is between short protocol and atagonist protocol. my fs is monitoring my lh level as it was as high as 38 before i started stimilulation and he will switch to this if it remains high. i didn't stimulate well on 3 vials of 75mg menopur so he will also up it ti 4 - i really want him to do it with 5 the max he can as i can;t afford to do it again any advice anyone please xx
good luck to everyone hope we get a rush of bfp for xmas xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Glitterqueen - don't want to ignore the post but I don't know the answer. Someone will though. 
Looknomore - it'll work out one way or the other. 

I went for my bloodwork and sono this AM and of course my lining isn't at 8 yet. AF isn't here either. No shots for me tonight. Maybe this weekend. How frustrating.


----------



## mercyme

Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...


----------



## maaybe2010

mercyme said:


> Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...

That's fab! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh dear, I'm feeling a bit deflated, not much sleep last night, lay awake for 5 bloody hours!!!! Really feeling sorry for myself!

Had scan this morning and I'm a little disappointed, only had 12 follicles, most around 14mm but biggest 19mm (I guess that one will over mature, is that how it works). So I'm thinking only 11 will possible produce eggs, only 6 or 7 will fertilise, that doesn't allow much room for error, it's pretty horrendous these emotions, clinic said I should be really pleased with 12 at this stage and that the average is 8, I think they were just being nice though as they could see I was disappointed.

OH came in with me though and saw follicles on screen and what I have to go through so that's good. Next scan Saturday am x

Isi you still on for 5 day transfer?


----------



## maaybe2010

Mrs-G I think 12 is good!

I would be happy with 12, remember you don't want too many, it's quaility over quanitity and the more you have the less quaility they will be of (that's what the hospital told us anyway) O:)

Good Luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

looknomore said:


> Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.
> 
> I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx

Lupron wasn't so bad. I didn't notice much of anything from it, honestly! :hugs: I've learned that the setbacks, though heartbreaking, are going to be worth it in the end. Just think of it as your way of sacrificing for your baby now. You're already being a good mother by doing this for your future little one. On that note, it really does suck that you have to wait and I'm really sorry. I know how upsetting it is! :hugs:



Sammy2009 said:


> Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)

Glad you had your meds! :thumbup:



maxxiandniko said:


> Glitterqueen - don't want to ignore the post but I don't know the answer. Someone will though.
> Looknomore - it'll work out one way or the other.
> 
> I went for my bloodwork and sono this AM and of course my lining isn't at 8 yet. AF isn't here either. No shots for me tonight. Maybe this weekend. How frustrating.

I don't really know the answer either! :shrug:

That is frustrating! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun!



mercyme said:


> Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...

Woohoo! :yipee:



Mrs-G said:


> Oh dear, I'm feeling a bit deflated, not much sleep last night, lay awake for 5 bloody hours!!!! Really feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> Had scan this morning and I'm a little disappointed, only had 12 follicles, most around 14mm but biggest 19mm (I guess that one will over mature, is that how it works). So I'm thinking only 11 will possible produce eggs, only 6 or 7 will fertilise, that doesn't allow much room for error, it's pretty horrendous these emotions, clinic said I should be really pleased with 12 at this stage and that the average is 8, I think they were just being nice though as they could see I was disappointed.
> 
> OH came in with me though and saw follicles on screen and what I have to go through so that's good. Next scan Saturday am x
> 
> Isi you still on for 5 day transfer?

12 is good, honey! For real! :hugs:



maaybe2010 said:


> Mrs-G I think 12 is good!
> 
> I would be happy with 12, remember you don't want too many, it's quaility over quanitity and the more you have the less quaility they will be of (that's what the hospital told us anyway) O:)
> 
> Good Luck hun :hugs:

Ooh! Didn't realize that! I like the sound of it!


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... I went to the FS today. He said that there was a veritable forest of polyps when he got in to do my surgery, but they're all gone and pathology came back benign. So, we're pushing forward with the Dec cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi all, wow so much newbies!! 

I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested. 

I wish all your girls the best of luck.

x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - congrats!

Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!

Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!

Isi - any news?

I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!


----------



## MiBebe

Sammy2009 said:


> Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)

Stab and go LMAO too funny


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!

Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:

Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!



sparklexox said:


> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> x

So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:


----------



## maaybe2010

Sammy what does arressted mean? lol 

x x x x


----------



## sparklexox

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Sammy what does arressted mean? lol
> 
> x x x x

I believe it means that it stops developing...


----------



## maxxiandniko

sparklexox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm so confused! My lining is too thick not thin. Whatever. Point is I'm returning for a sono and bloodwork on Sat morning. So for now I'm doing the AF dance!

Megg - I totally hope that we're bump buddies!


----------



## sparklexox

maxxiandniko said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your congrats, Hope your well :thumbup:
> 
> That's why I joined this thread in the first place to share and support the treatment process and 2week wait!. Ive had a lot of support and made great friends with some fabulous lady's over the years ttc. I would like to think some1 wouldn't want to be so harsh with comments as we all should know hard this is. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsF

:wacko: sums me up right now!

thankyou for your thoughts and prayers ladies x x x i've not had any more blood / discharge (hate that word!). But, ever the cynic that i am, i know that the ivf meds can sustain a non-viable pregnancy for longer. So, for peace of mind, i have booked to have a private scan next friday. it's 5 days before scheduled scan, but i'm seriously going doolally. My symptoms have eased off (worry), i don't know if my aches and twinges are progesterone, bean or the start of the end (worry) and i just worry! (worry). just need to hang on in there another week to see a healthy strong heartbeat [-o&lt;

i hope all you lovely ladies are gearing up to pull in more positive success stories for this thread, god knows you all deserve it :hugs:

and now i go to google some more......:dohh: x x x 

ps i miss you ladies x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> I'm so confused! My lining is too thick not thin. Whatever. Point is I'm returning for a sono and bloodwork on Sat morning. So for now I'm doing the AF dance!
> 
> Megg - I totally hope that we're bump buddies!

Hmm... I had docs in the past mention that they thought mine was too thick, and apparently that was due to the polyps and stuff. Have you been checked for similar?


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, we miss you too but don't want you back, you deserve to be in pregnancy section, stop worrying and keep positive, if it doesn't take then there is obviously something wrong and it's better to find that out now, but we don't think like that and lots of people have bleeds and go on to have healthy pregnancy's and that will be you!!!  

Sparkle - congratulations honey, that is fab news, another success story, make sure you look after yourself!


----------



## sparklexox

Mrs-G said:


> Mrs f, we miss you too but don't want you back, you deserve to be in pregnancy section, stop worrying and keep positive, if it doesn't take then there is obviously something wrong and it's better to find that out now, but we don't think like that and lots of people have bleeds and go on to have healthy pregnancy's and that will be you!!!
> 
> Sparkle - congratulations honey, that is fab news, another success story, make sure you look after yourself!

Thanks MrsG all the best to you xxx:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused! My lining is too thick not thin. Whatever. Point is I'm returning for a sono and bloodwork on Sat morning. So for now I'm doing the AF dance!
> 
> Megg - I totally hope that we're bump buddies!
> 
> Hmm... I had docs in the past mention that they thought mine was too thick, and apparently that was due to the polyps and stuff. Have you been checked for similar?Click to expand...

I was checked and everything was ok. They like a thinner lining for when you start injections and getting AF helps with that. As of this morning there was no AF for me so my lining was still a little thick. But guess what? Now it's a go! She's here! Figures that had to happen in the afternoon though because now I've missed my start date! I'll have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither... there is a lot of hype about the trigger shot and what it can and cant do. I myself, have experienced it in many different forms and at 2 days late for AF you would never think that it would still be lingering around... but it was (or it was a chemical - guess we will never know that! lol) Another time it was out of my system in 4 days. You have to take on board what people say sometimes. I have had people tell me the same that it might be the trigger shot, last time they were right! I think generally people are just being honest and want to help and not meaning anything maliciously. Personally i would prefer someone to be grounded and honest than to say "dont worry everything will be fine" Yeah i heard that from soooo many people after my baby was diagnosed at 21 weeks gestation with Hydro. By 24 weeks she was no longer alive! I prefer people just to be honest and realistic... :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Sammy2009

:hugs:


maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused! My lining is too thick not thin. Whatever. Point is I'm returning for a sono and bloodwork on Sat morning. So for now I'm doing the AF dance!
> 
> Megg - I totally hope that we're bump buddies!
> 
> Hmm... I had docs in the past mention that they thought mine was too thick, and apparently that was due to the polyps and stuff. Have you been checked for similar?Click to expand...
> 
> I was checked and everything was ok. They like a thinner lining for when you start injections and getting AF helps with that. As of this morning there was no AF for me so my lining was still a little thick. But guess what? Now it's a go! She's here! Figures that had to happen in the afternoon though because now I've missed my start date! I'll have to wait till Saturday.Click to expand...

Hey hun... thats a bummer we would be stimming together on the short protocol if they had let you start today! :dohh:

The short proto is great... its all over in no time and 10 days of injections is more than enough for me! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused! My lining is too thick not thin. Whatever. Point is I'm returning for a sono and bloodwork on Sat morning. So for now I'm doing the AF dance!
> 
> Megg - I totally hope that we're bump buddies!
> 
> Hmm... I had docs in the past mention that they thought mine was too thick, and apparently that was due to the polyps and stuff. Have you been checked for similar?Click to expand...
> 
> I was checked and everything was ok. They like a thinner lining for when you start injections and getting AF helps with that. As of this morning there was no AF for me so my lining was still a little thick. But guess what? Now it's a go! She's here! Figures that had to happen in the afternoon though because now I've missed my start date! I'll have to wait till Saturday.Click to expand...

Totally figures! But Saturday isn't far off! :hugs: I'm glad she showed!


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say HI. See how your all doing.

Sparkle congratulations hun.
Sammy sorry to hear your embie didn't make it. Good luck with your fresh cycle.

We have been told we can't do an FET until new year now, well have to wait 2 periods beforehand so was hoping to maybe get second in Dec and then maybe FET in early Jan. Here's hoping my periods return to normal very quickly because the wait is gonna kill me. Been back to clinic today and had hcg tests. My hcg level has risen since last week so they think one of the embryos may have implanted in the fallopian tube, back next week for more tests to see if it drops. Really hoping I don't have to have surgery because that will put FET back even longer.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you don't have one in your tube, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Megg33k said:


> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.
> 
> I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx
> 
> Lupron wasn't so bad. I didn't notice much of anything from it, honestly! :hugs: I've learned that the setbacks, though heartbreaking, are going to be worth it in the end. Just think of it as your way of sacrificing for your baby now. You're already being a good mother by doing this for your future little one. On that note, it really does suck that you have to wait and I'm really sorry. I know how upsetting it is! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you had your meds! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glitterqueen - don't want to ignore the post but I don't know the answer. Someone will though.
> Looknomore - it'll work out one way or the other.
> 
> I went for my bloodwork and sono this AM and of course my lining isn't at 8 yet. AF isn't here either. No shots for me tonight. Maybe this weekend. How frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really know the answer either! :shrug:
> 
> That is frustrating! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm feeling a bit deflated, not much sleep last night, lay awake for 5 bloody hours!!!! Really feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> Had scan this morning and I'm a little disappointed, only had 12 follicles, most around 14mm but biggest 19mm (I guess that one will over mature, is that how it works). So I'm thinking only 11 will possible produce eggs, only 6 or 7 will fertilise, that doesn't allow much room for error, it's pretty horrendous these emotions, clinic said I should be really pleased with 12 at this stage and that the average is 8, I think they were just being nice though as they could see I was disappointed.
> 
> OH came in with me though and saw follicles on screen and what I have to go through so that's good. Next scan Saturday am x
> 
> Isi you still on for 5 day transfer?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 is good, honey! For real! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs-G I think 12 is good!
> 
> I would be happy with 12, remember you don't want too many, it's quaility over quanitity and the more you have the less quaility they will be of (that's what the hospital told us anyway) O:)
> 
> Good Luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Didn't realize that! I like the sound of it!Click to expand...

This is true in most cases. I ended up getting 24 eggs from 46 potential follicles. I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalized for a week. AND then only ended up with 3 embryos and none of them worked. The fs thinks that the quality was poor due to (not necessarily the quantity) but the OHSSS which is linked to number of follicles. I think for every 1 is about 1000 units of a hormone like estrogen. You only want to have about 12,000 of this hormone = 12 eggs. With a maximum of 18,000 to be safe.

I ended up at about 36,000. I won't get into the details of what happened with my body with the OHSS but it wasn't good.

Anyway - long ramble. 
12 is a really good number. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.
> 
> I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx
> 
> Lupron wasn't so bad. I didn't notice much of anything from it, honestly! :hugs: I've learned that the setbacks, though heartbreaking, are going to be worth it in the end. Just think of it as your way of sacrificing for your baby now. You're already being a good mother by doing this for your future little one. On that note, it really does suck that you have to wait and I'm really sorry. I know how upsetting it is! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you had your meds! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glitterqueen - don't want to ignore the post but I don't know the answer. Someone will though.
> Looknomore - it'll work out one way or the other.
> 
> I went for my bloodwork and sono this AM and of course my lining isn't at 8 yet. AF isn't here either. No shots for me tonight. Maybe this weekend. How frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really know the answer either! :shrug:
> 
> That is frustrating! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm feeling a bit deflated, not much sleep last night, lay awake for 5 bloody hours!!!! Really feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> Had scan this morning and I'm a little disappointed, only had 12 follicles, most around 14mm but biggest 19mm (I guess that one will over mature, is that how it works). So I'm thinking only 11 will possible produce eggs, only 6 or 7 will fertilise, that doesn't allow much room for error, it's pretty horrendous these emotions, clinic said I should be really pleased with 12 at this stage and that the average is 8, I think they were just being nice though as they could see I was disappointed.
> 
> OH came in with me though and saw follicles on screen and what I have to go through so that's good. Next scan Saturday am x
> 
> Isi you still on for 5 day transfer?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 is good, honey! For real! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs-G I think 12 is good!
> 
> I would be happy with 12, remember you don't want too many, it's quaility over quanitity and the more you have the less quaility they will be of (that's what the hospital told us anyway) O:)
> 
> Good Luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Didn't realize that! I like the sound of it!Click to expand...
> 
> This is true in most cases. I ended up getting 24 eggs from 46 potential follicles. I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalized for a week. AND then only ended up with 3 embryos and none of them worked. The fs thinks that the quality was poor due to (not necessarily the quantity) but the OHSSS which is linked to number of follicles. I think for every 1 is about 1000 units of a hormone like estrogen. You only want to have about 12,000 of this hormone = 12 eggs. With a maximum of 18,000 to be safe.
> 
> I ended up at about 36,000. I won't get into the details of what happened with my body with the OHSS but it wasn't good.
> 
> Anyway - long ramble.
> 12 is a really good number.
> 
> Best wishes.Click to expand...

Well, you officially have me hoping for 12! LOL That's the # that's been stuck in my head. Maybe it means something!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue - Nice to see you again hun - its a funny old game isnt it? You can get 40 eggs, all go to blast but even then at the end of the day only two can be transfered and then it doesnt matter whether its blast or 3 day you are not guaranteed anything! I have seen people get loads of eggs and BFN, people with Grade A embies and BFN and people having 5 transfered and BFN. People with poor embies and BFP, only 2 eggs and BFP and only 1 transfered and BFP. There is no pattern to it all so you just never know. I always thought that because the first IVF worked that the second would. The embies were the same grade but they never stuck. Have you any further plans for further treatment? x

Doodar - Nice to see you in here (horrible in another way!) Thats a long time to wait for a FET!! Can they not do it sooner? Its only a transfer not a fully medicated IVF cycle. How many frosties do you have? I can imagine you are anxious to get started again... I'm excited, its been so long since i did anything but on the other hand im dreading it. Its sad when you prefer the 3 daily injections more than the 2WW!!! :( I really hope you dont have an embie stuck in your tube... you so do not deserve that!!!! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Blue12

Today was my first day of DR Sammy :happydance:

Glad to hear that you are starting again (well you know what I mean) and lets hope it is our last try too. xo


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Today was my first day of DR Sammy :happydance:
> 
> Glad to hear that you are starting again (well you know what I mean) and lets hope it is our last try too. xo

Oooh huge congrats!!! Yep last time for us Blue!!! :thumbup:

Are you staying in the thread? I will mainly stay in here now... I can add you to the first page if so, just let me know if you want adding hun and GOOD LUCK!!! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither... there is a lot of hype about the trigger shot and what it can and cant do. I myself, have experienced it in many different forms and at 2 days late for AF you would never think that it would still be lingering around... but it was (or it was a chemical - guess we will never know that! lol) Another time it was out of my system in 4 days. You have to take on board what people say sometimes. I have had people tell me the same that it might be the trigger shot, last time they were right! I think generally people are just being honest and want to help and not meaning anything maliciously. Personally i would prefer someone to be grounded and honest than to say "dont worry everything will be fine" Yeah i heard that from soooo many people after my baby was diagnosed at 21 weeks gestation with Hydro. By 24 weeks she was no longer alive! I prefer people just to be honest and realistic... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said!Click to expand...


----------



## maxxiandniko

Doodar - any more news? I hope it's not an ectopic. You been through enough already.

Sammy - I wish we started injections on the same day too!

Everything with me is status quo. I'll go to the office in the morning for blood work and a sono and will hopefully start tomorrow. Some humor - the maxxi half of maxxiandniko (one of my little doggies) had surgery on Wednesday. He went in for a teeth cleaning and they decided to remove a lipoma he has. So he's on pain medication and my husband had to give it to him last night. He had to extract the right amount from the bottle and use a syringe to put it in something that Maxxi would eat. Well to make a long story short the liquid went everywhere and the little bit that he did get into the treat was wasted because Maxxi spit the treat out as it was dripping with the medication. My husband calls all flustered and tells me that I'm going to have to give Maxxi the medication when I get home and all I'm thinking is "Thank god dh is not doing my injections".


----------



## sparklexox

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither... there is a lot of hype about the trigger shot and what it can and cant do. I myself, have experienced it in many different forms and at 2 days late for AF you would never think that it would still be lingering around... but it was (or it was a chemical - guess we will never know that! lol) Another time it was out of my system in 4 days. You have to take on board what people say sometimes. I have had people tell me the same that it might be the trigger shot, last time they were right! I think generally people are just being honest and want to help and not meaning anything maliciously. Personally i would prefer someone to be grounded and honest than to say "dont worry everything will be fine" Yeah i heard that from soooo many people after my baby was diagnosed at 21 weeks gestation with Hydro. By 24 weeks she was no longer alive! I prefer people just to be honest and realistic... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said![/QUOTE
> 
> you think? Humm am not sure this tread seems far to opinionated!
> 
> good byeClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!

So....the waiting begins! Test date is the 18th, and I sure as heck will not POAS before then.


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!
> 
> So....the waiting begins! Test date is the 18th, and I sure as heck will not POAS before then.

OMG!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: thats fantastic Isi, I still remember when you were thinking of doing IVF, wow that did not take long to get the ball rolling. So pleased for you, so does that mean you have a chance of having triplets? I think they only do 2 embies here and 3 only if you have had a hard time previously.
How do you feel? Looking forward to hearing about your bfp
:hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!
> 
> So....the waiting begins! Test date is the 18th, and I sure as heck will not POAS before then.

Wonderful news, Isi!!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck to you!

I got an update from the lab. At 48 hours, we have:

2 4-cell, grade B
1 3-cell, grade B
3 2-cell, grade B
2 non-viable

So, they're taking them to blast -- I'm doing a five-day transfer on Monday.
I don't really know what the above numbers mean; it's just what they told me today. I guess that's okay? All I know is that we're doing a five-day transfer, so that's a good thing.


----------



## MrsF

afternoon ladies :flower: congets isi on being pupo - remember NO TESTING BEFORE OTD..... so easy for me to say - the queen of early testers :blush: got everything crossed for you hun x x x 

just wanted to update really ladies, been up at hospital all day after having more yucky crap coming out from where it shouldn't.....but, a scan has found the teeniest, tiniest heartbeat :) am quite crampy, but doc thinks that it's more than likely to be the progesterone suppositories. Lil bean is 3mm, so it's very tiny, but they said they're not worried about the size at this early stage - everything (pole, sac, heartbeat, bean) is exactly where it should be, doing exactly what it should be. 

once more, i thankyou incredibly for the continued support you have shown me. Please come to the first tri with me ladies, it's a big scary place over there without you all.

much much love x x x x


----------



## MissMonty

Well bad news from me - OTD is today but didn't even get to test as AF showed up full flow Wednesday night :cry: I started spotting on Monday night and I had a feeling then it hadn't worked. Can't believe I didn't get to OTD - my first fresh cycle AF showed up the day after and last FET AF showed up 3 days after bfn so who knows whats going on :wacko:

DH and I were so hopeful this time as we had 2 good quaility embies on board, we are gutted but have had a couple of days to deal with it and have started to plan our next step.

We've got a follow appointment in a couple of weeks, think we might go for another whole fresh cycle rather than single FET but feel I need some time for my body to recover as two fresh cycles and one FET in the past 10 months has been exhausting - I wondering if it will help if I leave it a little longer this time??

Also hope to go on holiday in the new year so will give me something to plan and look forward too. 

I really wish everyone all the best - I really hope to see some more positive outcomes from this thread and I will keep poping by to see how you are all getting on :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Isi!!! :hugs:

Sorry you feel that way, Sparkle. Good luck and a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!
> 
> So....the waiting begins! Test date is the 18th, and I sure as heck will not POAS before then.
> 
> Wonderful news, Isi!!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck to you!
> 
> I got an update from the lab. At 48 hours, we have:
> 
> 2 4-cell, grade B
> 1 3-cell, grade B
> 3 2-cell, grade B
> 2 non-viable
> 
> So, they're taking them to blast -- I'm doing a five-day transfer on Monday.
> I don't really know what the above numbers mean; it's just what they told me today. I guess that's okay? All I know is that we're doing a five-day transfer, so that's a good thing.Click to expand...

I don't entirely know what it means either, but 5-day transfer sounds great! I'm excited for you! :hugs:



MrsF said:


> afternoon ladies :flower: congets isi on being pupo - remember NO TESTING BEFORE OTD..... so easy for me to say - the queen of early testers :blush: got everything crossed for you hun x x x
> 
> just wanted to update really ladies, been up at hospital all day after having more yucky crap coming out from where it shouldn't.....but, a scan has found the teeniest, tiniest heartbeat :) am quite crampy, but doc thinks that it's more than likely to be the progesterone suppositories. Lil bean is 3mm, so it's very tiny, but they said they're not worried about the size at this early stage - everything (pole, sac, heartbeat, bean) is exactly where it should be, doing exactly what it should be.
> 
> once more, i thankyou incredibly for the continued support you have shown me. Please come to the first tri with me ladies, it's a big scary place over there without you all.
> 
> much much love x x x x

:wohoo: Tiny heartbeat sounds PERFECT!!! :hugs:



MissMonty said:


> Well bad news from me - OTD is today but didn't even get to test as AF showed up full flow Wednesday night :cry: I started spotting on Monday night and I had a feeling then it hadn't worked. Can't believe I didn't get to OTD - my first fresh cycle AF showed up the day after and last FET AF showed up 3 days after bfn so who knows whats going on :wacko:
> 
> DH and I were so hopeful this time as we had 2 good quaility embies on board, we are gutted but have had a couple of days to deal with it and have started to plan our next step.
> 
> We've got a follow appointment in a couple of weeks, think we might go for another whole fresh cycle rather than single FET but feel I need some time for my body to recover as two fresh cycles and one FET in the past 10 months has been exhausting - I wondering if it will help if I leave it a little longer this time??
> 
> Also hope to go on holiday in the new year so will give me something to plan and look forward too.
> 
> I really wish everyone all the best - I really hope to see some more positive outcomes from this thread and I will keep poping by to see how you are all getting on :flower:

Oh no, sweetie! :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## maaybe2010

MissMonty said:


> Well bad news from me - OTD is today but didn't even get to test as AF showed up full flow Wednesday night :cry: I started spotting on Monday night and I had a feeling then it hadn't worked. Can't believe I didn't get to OTD - my first fresh cycle AF showed up the day after and last FET AF showed up 3 days after bfn so who knows whats going on :wacko:
> 
> DH and I were so hopeful this time as we had 2 good quaility embies on board, we are gutted but have had a couple of days to deal with it and have started to plan our next step.
> 
> We've got a follow appointment in a couple of weeks, think we might go for another whole fresh cycle rather than single FET but feel I need some time for my body to recover as two fresh cycles and one FET in the past 10 months has been exhausting - I wondering if it will help if I leave it a little longer this time??
> 
> Also hope to go on holiday in the new year so will give me something to plan and look forward too.
> 
> I really wish everyone all the best - I really hope to see some more positive outcomes from this thread and I will keep poping by to see how you are all getting on :flower:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MissMonty said:


> Well bad news from me - OTD is today but didn't even get to test as AF showed up full flow Wednesday night :cry: I started spotting on Monday night and I had a feeling then it hadn't worked. Can't believe I didn't get to OTD - my first fresh cycle AF showed up the day after and last FET AF showed up 3 days after bfn so who knows whats going on :wacko:
> 
> DH and I were so hopeful this time as we had 2 good quaility embies on board, we are gutted but have had a couple of days to deal with it and have started to plan our next step.
> 
> We've got a follow appointment in a couple of weeks, think we might go for another whole fresh cycle rather than single FET but feel I need some time for my body to recover as two fresh cycles and one FET in the past 10 months has been exhausting - I wondering if it will help if I leave it a little longer this time??
> 
> Also hope to go on holiday in the new year so will give me something to plan and look forward too.
> 
> I really wish everyone all the best - I really hope to see some more positive outcomes from this thread and I will keep poping by to see how you are all getting on :flower:

Oh hun im so sorry.... how horrible. I dont know what to say apart from take care of each other and go and get yourself a large glass of wine! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

sparklexox said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - congrats!
> 
> Mrs G - Congrats too! They're not just trying to make you feel better!
> 
> Megg - I have a really good feeling about you and your cycle in December!
> 
> Isi - any news?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the fs. I have some cramping so hopefully AF will get here soon. Is what it is. I was even planning to leave work early so I could prepare myself for these shots!
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I think we'll get to be bump buddies in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping AF shows herself soon! Mine is leaving, I could send her to you... she was unpleasant though!
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, wow so much newbies!!
> 
> I Just wanted to share my successful ivf/icis after 5years of ttc and 2m/c. After some1 on here worried me silly with there penny's worth hence why I haven't been on. We are utterly stunned but completely delighted to have a bfp and NOT a false from trigger like some1 suggested.
> 
> I wish all your girls the best of luck.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So happy for you! :hugs: I'm really glad it wasn't a false positive. Its a shame you had to worry about it, but it was a valid concern. The trigger WILL give a false positive on a test, but only until its out of your system. Some triggers are gone within a week, and others can take almost 2 weeks. But, I'm very happy to hear that yours was a true BFP! CONGRATS! :yipee:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! just on:cloud9: have been for over a week!!!
> 
> I totally understand it can happen but I explained I had tested it out! I think some people should keep there negativity to themselves.
> 
> I just wanted to boost this thread with a positive vibe and my storie. As it was positive stories that helped dh and I on our 5year ttc journey.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone intends to be negative on here. Congrats :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither... there is a lot of hype about the trigger shot and what it can and cant do. I myself, have experienced it in many different forms and at 2 days late for AF you would never think that it would still be lingering around... but it was (or it was a chemical - guess we will never know that! lol) Another time it was out of my system in 4 days. You have to take on board what people say sometimes. I have had people tell me the same that it might be the trigger shot, last time they were right! I think generally people are just being honest and want to help and not meaning anything maliciously. Personally i would prefer someone to be grounded and honest than to say "dont worry everything will be fine" Yeah i heard that from soooo many people after my baby was diagnosed at 21 weeks gestation with Hydro. By 24 weeks she was no longer alive! I prefer people just to be honest and realistic... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said![/QUOTE
> 
> you think? Humm am not sure this tread seems far to opinionated!
> 
> good byeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always thought what a lovely bunch of people we have in here... but not ALL obviously! As the saying goes "Go before you're pushed!" :growlmad:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Maxxi No I won't hear anything now for another week, back for more blood tests next week. Unless I develop pain then I have to go in sooner.

Sammy They wont do FET sooner. Gutted to say the least. They want to wait until my hcg is at 0 and then 2 AF'S and we can start. I reckon I'm gonna be in for a long wait.

Isi congrats on being pupo hun :thumbup:

Mercy you have some good looking embies there. Good Luck for transfer hun.

Mrs F woohoo!! for scan sounds like everything is going perfectly. Well done.

MissMonty so sorry the witch got you. This whole journey is one big rollercoaster. I wish you all the best for your future BFP. Hopefully we will both get there. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm PUPO, ladies :flower:. 3 beautiful embies (2 blasts and 1 compacting morula) on board. No frosties though, but by God's grace that doesn't matter. Fingers crossed!
> 
> So....the waiting begins! Test date is the 18th, and I sure as heck will not POAS before then.


Great news hun... huge congrats and I will update you on the first page! Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Maxxi No I won't hear anything now for another week, back for more blood tests next week. Unless I develop pain then I have to go in sooner.
> 
> Sammy They wont do FET sooner. Gutted to say the least. They want to wait until my hcg is at 0 and then 2 AF'S and we can start. I reckon I'm gonna be in for a long wait.
> 
> Isi congrats on being pupo hun :thumbup:
> 
> Mercy you have some good looking embies there. Good Luck for transfer hun.
> 
> Mrs F woohoo!! for scan sounds like everything is going perfectly. Well done.
> 
> MissMonty so sorry the witch got you. This whole journey is one big rollercoaster. I wish you all the best for your future BFP. Hopefully we will both get there. :hugs:


I think thats far too long.... as if it isnt bad enough that it never worked and then you have to wait all this time again. I know after Shaylee i had to wait for 5 months but I was 24 weeks and gave birth. The waiting nearly killed me, i hated it and just wanted to get back started again. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm feeling a bit better today girls x

Isi, great news, let's hope that otd comes quickly for you.

Doodar, is there no chance of the other embryo being ok? If it's not in your tube I.e no pain, surely it's in your womb?

Sorry miss monty x 

Mrs f- PMA pma Pma all the way!!!

Mercy me good luck for transfer

Gotta go back to clinic for a scan tomorrow morning, hopefully I'll be ready, if not I'll be back Sunday, really hoping for ec Monday then 5 day transfer for Friday, is day 1 classed as the day of collection? And when does your tww start????I'm trying to calculate my otd, bit premature seeing how I might not get any eggs yet or they might not fertilise but I like to plan, if 14 days start from ec it means that I'll be on holiday for my whole tww although only off work 9 days so that would be fantastic, just need to find us a holiday!!!


----------



## mercyme

So sorry, Miss Monty :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Miss Monty - big big hugs. Your turn will come. Feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Isi - congrats on being PUPO with what sounds like triplets (hee hee!)

Mercy - Congrats!

Mrs F - heartbeat is good!

Sammy - you are too funny for so many different reasons! 

I'm waiting to go out to dinner. Very sleepy because I ate some candy corn earlier and after the initial sugar rush I crashed. Getting up at 6:30 tomorrow morning to go to the dr's office.


----------



## Mrs-G

Morning Girls, Happy Weekend!!!!!!

Been for my scan this morning, initially stressed out because my follicles are huge and seem to be decreasing in number, couldn't see the screen but OH did and he said that she didn't count all of them, just the big ones, whilst I have a couple at 12 and 14, 4 or 5 are at 21 - 24 and 1 at 17 I think, I don't bloody know. Thought they were too big but just googled it and it looks as though eggs ripen between 18 and 25 so feeling a little more optimistic. Looks like egg collection Monday.....woo hoo....... a day off work!!!!! Yeah Yeah Yeah!!!!! Oh and the excitement of it now all moving forward.

Hope all have a good weekend, take care x


----------



## Sammy2009

Just to let you all know that sparkleoxo :haha: just send me a PM saying "very bitter and very jealous". This is of course coming from the person who sniped at someone who might ever DARE to suggest that the trigger shot might be causing an invalid test result and then stated that our thread was "too opinionated" for her... HELLO this is a forum, if you don't want feedback then bog off! :haha:

Bitter and jealous? Hmmm I asked... "What of?" I am thinking that maybe because she sees herself as far too superior to everyone else now she up the duff that people might want to be in her position???? I think I would NEVER want to be her personally with her nasty personality and horrible comments.

Personally I am very proud of everyone in here that has got their BFP (and even those that didn't) and it brings me a lot of pleasure watching people succeed which is why i started this thread. Incidently, I am pretty pleased to see her go... we don't want or need people like that in here but what goes around comes around I always say....:flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Morning Girls, Happy Weekend!!!!!!
> 
> Been for my scan this morning, initially stressed out because my follicles are huge and seem to be decreasing in number, couldn't see the screen but OH did and he said that she didn't count all of them, just the big ones, whilst I have a couple at 12 and 14, 4 or 5 are at 21 - 24 and 1 at 17 I think, I don't bloody know. Thought they were too big but just googled it and it looks as though eggs ripen between 18 and 25 so feeling a little more optimistic. Looks like egg collection Monday.....woo hoo....... a day off work!!!!! Yeah Yeah Yeah!!!!! Oh and the excitement of it now all moving forward.
> 
> Hope all have a good weekend, take care x

They sound a great size hun.... not too big! Good luck for EC on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Isi - congrats on being PUPO with what sounds like triplets (hee hee!)
> 
> Mercy - Congrats!
> 
> Mrs F - heartbeat is good!
> 
> Sammy - you are too funny for so many different reasons!
> 
> I'm waiting to go out to dinner. Very sleepy because I ate some candy corn earlier and after the initial sugar rush I crashed. Getting up at 6:30 tomorrow morning to go to the dr's office.

I don't suffer fools gladly i guess? :haha: How you doing hun? Have you started stabbing? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

I really have to learn how to put all my comments in one post :dohh:

(its a memory thing and I basically don't have one!) :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looknomore said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies- After a week now, have had the strength to get back on BnB. Went for a failed IVF appointment with the RE and what was till now suspected is confirmed. My Endo (the left over bit from the Lap) is bad enough to be causing problems with my egg quality and implantation. So- I will have to go with what the doc was suggesting from right after my lap but I was hoping to avoid. 3 months of Lupron Depot injections to dry up the endo. After that she says my chances with IVF are 50% which is at par with the best success rates possible with the treatment. Am not looking forward to the injections as basically I will be in menopause for the next 3 months, but its either this or nothing. So am going ahead with them. Am also starting the adoption process as that takes a bit of time. So staring to fill up the forms from next week.
> 
> I wish all of you the very best. I think I am going to be away from Bnb for a bit, but I wish everyone all the happiness that we are looking for. xx
> 
> Lupron wasn't so bad. I didn't notice much of anything from it, honestly! :hugs: I've learned that the setbacks, though heartbreaking, are going to be worth it in the end. Just think of it as your way of sacrificing for your baby now. You're already being a good mother by doing this for your future little one. On that note, it really does suck that you have to wait and I'm really sorry. I know how upsetting it is! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies... Well I had a small shock this morning. I went to the toilet this morning and looked into the toilet (as you do) and thought "that water looks dark". Wiped and full red blood flow! I'm only on CD 26 and I have been having 29/30 day cycles for the last few months so I was ultra surprised that AF is here early! Its a good job we ordered the meds (which are being delivered tomorrow) otherwise we would have been scuppered. Thankfully I have a large bag of left over meds from the last cycle and I only have to take the Decapeptyl for the first two days. So today (while buttering my toast - late as usual) i stabbed in the injection and flew out the door. No time to think or worry... stab and go! lol. Here we go again..... ::sigh:: (exciting though)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you had your meds! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glitterqueen - don't want to ignore the post but I don't know the answer. Someone will though.
> Looknomore - it'll work out one way or the other.
> 
> I went for my bloodwork and sono this AM and of course my lining isn't at 8 yet. AF isn't here either. No shots for me tonight. Maybe this weekend. How frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really know the answer either! :shrug:
> 
> That is frustrating! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Eight of the thirteen eggs fertilized!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Trying not to get hopes up, but feeling rather elated for the moment. Will know more about growth rates tomorrow...Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'm feeling a bit deflated, not much sleep last night, lay awake for 5 bloody hours!!!! Really feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> Had scan this morning and I'm a little disappointed, only had 12 follicles, most around 14mm but biggest 19mm (I guess that one will over mature, is that how it works). So I'm thinking only 11 will possible produce eggs, only 6 or 7 will fertilise, that doesn't allow much room for error, it's pretty horrendous these emotions, clinic said I should be really pleased with 12 at this stage and that the average is 8, I think they were just being nice though as they could see I was disappointed.
> 
> OH came in with me though and saw follicles on screen and what I have to go through so that's good. Next scan Saturday am x
> 
> Isi you still on for 5 day transfer?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 is good, honey! For real! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs-G I think 12 is good!
> 
> I would be happy with 12, remember you don't want too many, it's quaility over quanitity and the more you have the less quaility they will be of (that's what the hospital told us anyway) O:)
> 
> Good Luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Didn't realize that! I like the sound of it!Click to expand...
> 
> This is true in most cases. I ended up getting 24 eggs from 46 potential follicles. I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalized for a week. AND then only ended up with 3 embryos and none of them worked. The fs thinks that the quality was poor due to (not necessarily the quantity) but the OHSSS which is linked to number of follicles. I think for every 1 is about 1000 units of a hormone like estrogen. You only want to have about 12,000 of this hormone = 12 eggs. With a maximum of 18,000 to be safe.
> 
> I ended up at about 36,000. I won't get into the details of what happened with my body with the OHSS but it wasn't good.
> 
> Anyway - long ramble.
> 12 is a really good number.
> 
> Best wishes.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you officially have me hoping for 12! LOL That's the # that's been stuck in my head. Maybe it means something!Click to expand...

Yes I would quite like 12 as well... its a good number! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MrsF

afternoon cheruboos, i have another :flower: for you x x x 

thankyou for your lovely comments :) x x x 

missmonty :hugs: i'm so sorry to read your news hun x x x i hope you can find somewhere beautiful for a most deserved holiday, please be kind and lovely to yourself x x x 

mrs-g your time has come hunny! Whoop whoop! you will be PUPO by the end of this next week :happydance: rooting for you x x x

maxxi - i'm also pleased your DH ain't injecting you! Hope your pooch feels better soon x x

isi - how you feeling pupo lady? x x

mercyme - not long til you're pupo either missus! :happydance:

sammy - :hugs: how you feeling hun? hope you're feeling ok - am i right in thinking you've started a fresh cycle? (apologies for prob a stupid question - this memory issue is most definitely contagious, lol)

megg - how you doing hun? x x x 

cmon team october, let get us some more BFP's! :hugs: x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - I must be bitter and jealous too then since I took issue with her first! All I kept thinking was ignorant. I'll probably get a pm next! I'm waiting on the call giving me the go ahead to stab. My lining is nice and thin, just waiting on labs now.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, 
wanted to see how everyone is doing :hugs:

just quickly browsed through the posts

Monty- :hugs: you have such a positive attitude hon, your bfp has to be around the corner.

Sammy- we ALL can not wait for you to be PREGGS and have that beautiful little baby in your arms. YOu have been through quite a struggle and yet have supported all of us. I remember how thrilled you were for me when I got my BFP and mine was snuck in before IVF!!
your BFP is soon, it just has to be. :hugs:

I cant believe how many of you are PUPO, DR and are well on their way- how exciting. You are right we DO need some good news on this thread!!!! :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp: 

Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> afternoon cheruboos, i have another :flower: for you x x x
> 
> thankyou for your lovely comments :) x x x
> 
> missmonty :hugs: i'm so sorry to read your news hun x x x i hope you can find somewhere beautiful for a most deserved holiday, please be kind and lovely to yourself x x x
> 
> mrs-g your time has come hunny! Whoop whoop! you will be PUPO by the end of this next week :happydance: rooting for you x x x
> 
> maxxi - i'm also pleased your DH ain't injecting you! Hope your pooch feels better soon x x
> 
> isi - how you feeling pupo lady? x x
> 
> mercyme - not long til you're pupo either missus! :happydance:
> 
> sammy - :hugs: how you feeling hun? hope you're feeling ok - am i right in thinking you've started a fresh cycle? (apologies for prob a stupid question - this memory issue is most definitely contagious, lol)
> 
> megg - how you doing hun? x x x
> 
> cmon team october, let get us some more BFP's! :hugs: x x x

Hello Mrs F - hows you and bubs? :flower:

Yes i have just started a fresh cycle... I had to use the new GonalF pen today... a little different to the Puregon one and not so swish but we got there in the end :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wallie said:


> Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.

She is definitely the wrong end of the stick in every way!!! She has disallusioned herself somehow to actually think people are jealous of her for some reason and has very nicely pm'd me saying "no wonder you cant get pregnant you thick twat" and "good luck loser" What a nasty horrible person. I feel sorry for that poor baby having to grow up with a mother like that! I think she really needs help.

She came on here asking for advice... I never said she wasnt pregnant i just told her MY story since she did ask for comments and advice BUT because it wasnt what she WANTED to hear she went all loopy accusing people of things and sniping at other peoples comments. She is no longer welcome to join us. I always say though... what goes around,comes around. What a horrible woman!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Had a bit of a stressful afternoon, clinic did not call and when I tried calling they were shut, I rang emergency number and they told me not to stress, my call would come, anyway finally got the call just after 4, have to take HCG at 12 tonight, stop taking menopur and just take my Buserlin, then tomorrow nothing!!!!!

Next stop clinic at 1130hrs Monday!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie - don't spend a minute feeling bad. You didn't say anything wrong. You were being honest but she's clearly got a level of immaturity and ignorance that lead her to believe that you were actually trying to make her feel bad or implying that something bad was going to happen. 

Sammy - I am so sorry that you had to read that garbage! All of us on here all love and appreciate you! Bad karma.


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.
> 
> She is definitely the wrong end of the stick in every way!!! She has disallusioned herself somehow to actually think people are jealous of her for some reason and has very nicely pm'd me saying "no wonder you cant get pregnant you thick twat" and "good luck loser" What a nasty horrible person. I feel sorry for that poor baby having to grow up with a mother like that! I think she really needs help.
> 
> She came on here asking for advice... I never said she wasnt pregnant i just told her MY story since she did ask for comments and advice BUT because it wasnt what she WANTED to hear she went all loopy accusing people of things and sniping at other peoples comments. She is no longer welcome to join us. I always say though... what goes around,comes around. What a horrible woman!!!Click to expand...

What nonsense! Sammy, you are a charming, delightful person, and I'm so appreciative of the support you've personally given me. 

This board has been a lifeline for me. And I'm thankful for every single one of you ladies. I apologize that I've not been as active & specific -- but I think you are very special, kind, generous, funny, lovely women. :flower: 

:hug:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Wallie - don't spend a minute feeling bad. You didn't say anything wrong. You were being honest but she's clearly got a level of immaturity and ignorance that lead her to believe that you were actually trying to make her feel bad or implying that something bad was going to happen.
> 
> Sammy - I am so sorry that you had to read that garbage! All of us on here all love and appreciate you! Bad karma.

Awww thanks hun, your very sweet. There are so many lovely lovely ladies in here and its so nice to be able to offer you all the support that you offer me. We dont need screwed up vindictive people in here so I am glad she buggered off. BAD karma blowing in her direction.......::blows::

Right well im off to cook a curry with naan bread and watch a film. Have a great night ladies. Good luck to all that have EC/scans/ET tomorrow (or today) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.
> 
> She is definitely the wrong end of the stick in every way!!! She has disallusioned herself somehow to actually think people are jealous of her for some reason and has very nicely pm'd me saying "no wonder you cant get pregnant you thick twat" and "good luck loser" What a nasty horrible person. I feel sorry for that poor baby having to grow up with a mother like that! I think she really needs help.
> 
> She came on here asking for advice... I never said she wasnt pregnant i just told her MY story since she did ask for comments and advice BUT because it wasnt what she WANTED to hear she went all loopy accusing people of things and sniping at other peoples comments. She is no longer welcome to join us. I always say though... what goes around,comes around. What a horrible woman!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What nonsense! Sammy, you are a charming, delightful person, and I'm so appreciative of the support you've personally given me.
> 
> This board has been a lifeline for me. And I'm thankful for every single one of you ladies. I apologize that I've not been as active & specific -- but I think you are very special, kind, generous, funny, lovely women. :flower:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

And you are as well Mercy... I have never started a thread before and didnt know what to expect but we have gathered the nicest of people in here who are so supportive of everyone no matter what they are going through and it gives me so much pleasure watching people go through all these procedures and get BFP's. We all truly deserve it after all we have been through and we WILL get there in the end. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - I must be bitter and jealous too then since I took issue with her first! All I kept thinking was ignorant. I'll probably get a pm next! I'm waiting on the call giving me the go ahead to stab. My lining is nice and thin, just waiting on labs now.

Yeah maxi, you will get the nasty pm's now... HOW DARE YOU STATE YOUR OPINION WHEN ITS SOMETHING SHE DIDNT WANT TO HEAR? AY AY????? :haha: Of couse yeah we are all green with envy, steam coming out of our ears, cannot handle life anymore soooooo jealous!!!! NOT. :haha:

I would rather be a nice person and not pregnant that an evil vindictive horrible person and pregnant. Believe me. What a fruit loop! I have no time for people like that. You did nothing wrong and said nothing wrong and neither did i. She is the one with the problem... we are only guilty of offering some advice, personal experiences and opinions. She just didnt like what she heard... obviously NOT a realist then! :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies,
> wanted to see how everyone is doing :hugs:
> 
> just quickly browsed through the posts
> 
> Monty- :hugs: you have such a positive attitude hon, your bfp has to be around the corner.
> 
> Sammy- we ALL can not wait for you to be PREGGS and have that beautiful little baby in your arms. YOu have been through quite a struggle and yet have supported all of us. I remember how thrilled you were for me when I got my BFP and mine was snuck in before IVF!!
> your BFP is soon, it just has to be. :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe how many of you are PUPO, DR and are well on their way- how exciting. You are right we DO need some good news on this thread!!!! :baby:
> 
> :hugs:

You are a lovely lady britt and im so glad you joined our post. I always giggle to myself when i see you post because i remember the unexpected natural BFP and it makes me smile. I think its brilliant! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Had a bit of a stressful afternoon, clinic did not call and when I tried calling they were shut, I rang emergency number and they told me not to stress, my call would come, anyway finally got the call just after 4, have to take HCG at 12 tonight, stop taking menopur and just take my Buserlin, then tomorrow nothing!!!!!
> 
> Next stop clinic at 1130hrs Monday!!!! Can't wait!!!!

Great news Mrs-G!!! You are nearly at the end now and im wishing you all the best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Can anyone help me out with something? I was prescribed Menopur last time at a dose of 75 so easy, one vial of water and one powder and mix them up but this time i have been prescribed 150. Now when you mix two vials of water with two bottles of powder this amounts to more than 150 so im thinking that i just mix 2 bottles of powder with one water (since water is just a mixing agent) is this correct? Im on all new meds this time so trying to find my feet with them! :wacko:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> Can anyone help me out with something? I was prescribed Menopur last time at a dose of 75 so easy, one vial of water and one powder and mix them up but this time i have been prescribed 150. Now when you mix two vials of water with two bottles of powder this amounts to more than 150 so im thinking that i just mix 2 bottles of powder with one water (since water is just a mixing agent) is this correct? Im on all new meds this time so trying to find my feet with them! :wacko:

You will use 1 cc of water for up to 6 vials of medicine.
For example, my protocol was two vials of Menopur & two vials of Bravelle (twice a day -- serious dosages!!) -- but I still only used one cc of water to mix all of them. The way it works: Draw up 1 cc of water, push it into the vial, pull out the liquid, push it into the next vial, and so forth, until you've mixed together all the meds with the same 1 cc of water. That way, I only had one shot instead of four (which is what I originally thought! gaahhh!)
But, I'm not a REAL doctor -- so check with your doctor. :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with something? I was prescribed Menopur last time at a dose of 75 so easy, one vial of water and one powder and mix them up but this time i have been prescribed 150. Now when you mix two vials of water with two bottles of powder this amounts to more than 150 so im thinking that i just mix 2 bottles of powder with one water (since water is just a mixing agent) is this correct? Im on all new meds this time so trying to find my feet with them! :wacko:
> 
> You will use 1 cc of water for up to 6 vials of medicine.
> For example, my protocol was two vials of Menopur & two vials of Bravelle (twice a day -- serious dosages!!) -- but I still only used one cc of water to mix all of them. The way it works: Draw up 1 cc of water, push it into the vial, pull out the liquid, push it into the next vial, and so forth, until you've mixed together all the meds with the same 1 cc of water. That way, I only had one shot instead of four (which is what I originally thought! gaahhh!)
> But, I'm not a REAL doctor -- so check with your doctor. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Mercy... earlier i was in a rush and just did two vials of Menopur and two water but then after i read the dosages and each bottle of Menopur is 75 and the water is well just water so for mixing purposes. I will check with the doctor tomorrow but im pretty sure you are right. My hospital is a little lax on explaining things so its a bit of a guessing game this time! Thanks for helping me out though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.
> 
> She is definitely the wrong end of the stick in every way!!! She has disallusioned herself somehow to actually think people are jealous of her for some reason and has very nicely pm'd me saying *"no wonder you cant get pregnant you thick twat"* and "good luck loser" What a nasty horrible person. I feel sorry for that poor baby having to grow up with a mother like that! I think she really needs help.
> 
> She came on here asking for advice... I never said she wasnt pregnant i just told her MY story since she did ask for comments and advice BUT because it wasnt what she WANTED to hear she went all loopy accusing people of things and sniping at other peoples comments. She is no longer welcome to join us. I always say though... what goes around,comes around. What a horrible woman!!!Click to expand...

OMG! My fucking jaw dropped! You NEED to forward that on to an admin. She totally deserves to lose a couple of points for saying something like that. They don't take kindly to members acting like that.



Sammy2009 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with something? I was prescribed Menopur last time at a dose of 75 so easy, one vial of water and one powder and mix them up but this time i have been prescribed 150. Now when you mix two vials of water with two bottles of powder this amounts to more than 150 so im thinking that i just mix 2 bottles of powder with one water (since water is just a mixing agent) is this correct? Im on all new meds this time so trying to find my feet with them! :wacko:
> 
> You will use 1 cc of water for up to 6 vials of medicine.
> For example, my protocol was two vials of Menopur & two vials of Bravelle (twice a day -- serious dosages!!) -- but I still only used one cc of water to mix all of them. The way it works: Draw up 1 cc of water, push it into the vial, pull out the liquid, push it into the next vial, and so forth, until you've mixed together all the meds with the same 1 cc of water. That way, I only had one shot instead of four (which is what I originally thought! gaahhh!)
> But, I'm not a REAL doctor -- so check with your doctor. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mercy... earlier i was in a rush and just did two vials of Menopur and two water but then after i read the dosages and each bottle of Menopur is 75 and the water is well just water so for mixing purposes. I will check with the doctor tomorrow but im pretty sure you are right. My hospital is a little lax on explaining things so its a bit of a guessing game this time! Thanks for helping me out though :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

My dose is 1cc of fluid into the bottle of powder, and then injecting 1/2 the vial each day. :shrug:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - I'm impressed that you're cooking Indian food and I absolutely love naan. Yum!

Just did my first injection. Not bad. I'm also taking dexamethasone. I'm sitting here now waiting to grow horns and gain 20 lbs.


----------



## Megg33k

I took Dexamethasone. No side effects from it or the Lupron that I was injecting. I go right back to it in... uhm... however many days my ticker says! One week maybe?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much my darling friends. Your support has been amazing! I've been pretty much letting the whole thing sink in. They weren't kidding when they said this 2ww is the hardest! I've been trying my best not to ss, but its crazy hard not to. 

The good news we have frosties after all :yipee:. The embryologist told me he wouldn't recommend we freeze since they're not yet blasts. But they were pretty close to being blasts. And I did some research and found out that lots of them are frozen at that stage. So after another chat, they agreed to freeze the 5 morulas. Even if I don't have to use them myself, I'd rather donate them than destroy them. I'm so happy we were able to save them. So, I guess that means we have 5 frosties :wohoo:

Mercyme, your embies sound super! When is your day 5 transfer? Good luck hun!

Mrs F, so glad your bubs is doing well. So happy for you!

Thanks Britt hun :hugs:. Hoping we can be bump buddies soon. 

So sorry Monty :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Mrs G! Hope you get some lovely eggs!

Doodar, you're still in my prayers :hugs:

Maxxi, yay for starting your shots :yipee:

Sammy, how are your shots coming? I agree with Megg. Forward those messages from Sparklex (or whatever) to admin. How mean do you have to be to spew those words?! Gosh, we're well rid of that negative energy around here. I think we shouldn't waste any more time on her. She's not worth it. 

Megg, Blue, Yomo, Wallie....hope you're okay.


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy, I was on 150 menopur, 2 x powders to 1 water x good luck x


----------



## Mrs-G

Well tomorrows a big day, so today is all about us, pictures and a nice meal x

Hope everyones having a good weekend.

Isi try not to let the tww drive you too mad, I know I will but we're going away for some us time for the week so hopefully I can chill out about it!


----------



## Sammy2009

ICI - Great news on the frosties hun!! The shots are coming along fine... yesterday was a bit confusing but today i look at the meds and think pffft... piece of cake! ha ha. True, enough said on that awful human being. She has been reported anyway by another member...

Mrs-G - Great, thanks for the advice, I feel more confident now with a couple of answers so I wont call the hospital. It makes sense. xxx

Maxxi - Congrats on your first injection Wooo Hoooo....!!! Yes i love cooking indian, I cook Vindaloo, Madras and Rogan Josh from scratch! It takes hours but i use all the indian spices like Garam Masala, Cumin, Tumeric, Cloves, Chilli powder, Corriander, sweet pepper, cardamon pods... etc etc. I buy the naan from the shop cos baking them for an hour doesnt warrant the actual thing itself although i love the Garlic and Corriander ones. I normally do the poppudum dips as well and make my own onion salad with onion (self explanatory) and finely chopped tomato, lemon juice, sugar and a sprinkle of chilli powder, mango chutney (bought), Raita (bought) and one of the Dorito dips. I fry the poppudums in the pan since the shop bought ones are like pieces of plastic. I make my own pilau rice with finely chopped onion and basmati rice with cloves and cardamon pods as well and some tumeric. All washed down with a large beer and glass of red wine! YUM! Now im hungry......xx

Megg33_ Hows things going hun? You had a good weekend? x


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sammy, I've just re-read Sparkles posts as I thought I may have been the culprit to upset her however I think she's got the wrong end of the stick. She asked if you could get a false positive at 10dpt and we advised her you could, however she did say she had tested out the trigger and from that she should have concluded herself, that it was a true :bfp: She should have trusted herself on this one and not blame anyone else. I don't know what she's worried about anyway, she's the one with the :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations Sparkle if you read this.
> 
> She is definitely the wrong end of the stick in every way!!! She has disallusioned herself somehow to actually think people are jealous of her for some reason and has very nicely pm'd me saying *"no wonder you cant get pregnant you thick twat"* and "good luck loser" What a nasty horrible person. I feel sorry for that poor baby having to grow up with a mother like that! I think she really needs help.
> 
> She came on here asking for advice... I never said she wasnt pregnant i just told her MY story since she did ask for comments and advice BUT because it wasnt what she WANTED to hear she went all loopy accusing people of things and sniping at other peoples comments. She is no longer welcome to join us. I always say though... what goes around,comes around. What a horrible woman!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! My fucking jaw dropped! You NEED to forward that on to an admin. She totally deserves to lose a couple of points for saying something like that. They don't take kindly to members acting like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with something? I was prescribed Menopur last time at a dose of 75 so easy, one vial of water and one powder and mix them up but this time i have been prescribed 150. Now when you mix two vials of water with two bottles of powder this amounts to more than 150 so im thinking that i just mix 2 bottles of powder with one water (since water is just a mixing agent) is this correct? Im on all new meds this time so trying to find my feet with them! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You will use 1 cc of water for up to 6 vials of medicine.
> For example, my protocol was two vials of Menopur & two vials of Bravelle (twice a day -- serious dosages!!) -- but I still only used one cc of water to mix all of them. The way it works: Draw up 1 cc of water, push it into the vial, pull out the liquid, push it into the next vial, and so forth, until you've mixed together all the meds with the same 1 cc of water. That way, I only had one shot instead of four (which is what I originally thought! gaahhh!)
> But, I'm not a REAL doctor -- so check with your doctor. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mercy... earlier i was in a rush and just did two vials of Menopur and two water but then after i read the dosages and each bottle of Menopur is 75 and the water is well just water so for mixing purposes. I will check with the doctor tomorrow but im pretty sure you are right. My hospital is a little lax on explaining things so its a bit of a guessing game this time! Thanks for helping me out though :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My dose is 1cc of fluid into the bottle of powder, and then injecting 1/2 the vial each day. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice hun...its a great help! and yeah i know... shocking isnt it!!! She has only let herself down though by showing everyone what sort of person she is. :wacko:


----------



## MrsF

afternoon cheruboos, i hope this pleasant sunday afternoon finds you all chillaxin and well x x x

sammy - not heard of the pen before? i wish you all the success in the world babe for this cycle, i am seriously praying you get your christmas bfp. I'd like to thankyou for making my mouth water like crazy - no, it wasn't the indian (although that does sound fab), it was the alcohol reference ;) me and bubs are doin ok - bar the most incredibly sore bb's and nauseating yuckness - but not complaining :hugs: just an add on - i'm also sure you'd only use one water to two powders, i'm sure that's what i did last year - but do check bud x 

maxxi - :happydance: congrats on your first jab! i'm sure you won't grow horns hun, lol, but if you do, you're allowed :) x x

isi - congrats on having some snow babies :) 5 is really good! i have absolutely no advice for the 2ww as i was a total nightmare, lol! but do hang on in there! x x x

mrs-g - a you day sounds bloody perfect! seeing anything good at the flicks? good luck for tomorrow hun x x 

britt :hugs: how you doin hun? have you got a scan date through? x x 

much love and :hugs: to everyone else x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> ICI - Great news on the frosties hun!! The shots are coming along fine... yesterday was a bit confusing but today i look at the meds and think pffft... piece of cake! ha ha. True, enough said on that awful human being. She has been reported anyway by another member...
> 
> Mrs-G - Great, thanks for the advice, I feel more confident now with a couple of answers so I wont call the hospital. It makes sense. xxx
> 
> Maxxi - Congrats on your first injection Wooo Hoooo....!!! Yes i love cooking indian, I cook Vindaloo, Madras and Rogan Josh from scratch! It takes hours but i use all the indian spices like Garam Masala, Cumin, Tumeric, Cloves, Chilli powder, Corriander, sweet pepper, cardamon pods... etc etc. I buy the naan from the shop cos baking them for an hour doesnt warrant the actual thing itself although i love the Garlic and Corriander ones. I normally do the poppudum dips as well and make my own onion salad with onion (self explanatory) and finely chopped tomato, lemon juice, sugar and a sprinkle of chilli powder, mango chutney (bought), Raita (bought) and one of the Dorito dips. I fry the poppudums in the pan since the shop bought ones are like pieces of plastic. I make my own pilau rice with finely chopped onion and basmati rice with cloves and cardamon pods as well and some tumeric. All washed down with a large beer and glass of red wine! YUM! Now im hungry......xx
> 
> Megg33_ Hows things going hun? You had a good weekend? x

Things are going well with me. Nothing new to report though. Its still boring for at least a week. 7 days till I start Lupron and Dexamethasone again. Then almost 2 weeks after that till I start stimming. Only 11 more doses of BCP though... Can't wait to be done with that nonsense. Egg collection could be 1 month from today!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> ICI - Great news on the frosties hun!! The shots are coming along fine... yesterday was a bit confusing but today i look at the meds and think pffft... piece of cake! ha ha. True, enough said on that awful human being. She has been reported anyway by another member...
> 
> Mrs-G - Great, thanks for the advice, I feel more confident now with a couple of answers so I wont call the hospital. It makes sense. xxx
> 
> Maxxi - Congrats on your first injection Wooo Hoooo....!!! Yes i love cooking indian, I cook Vindaloo, Madras and Rogan Josh from scratch! It takes hours but i use all the indian spices like Garam Masala, Cumin, Tumeric, Cloves, Chilli powder, Corriander, sweet pepper, cardamon pods... etc etc. I buy the naan from the shop cos baking them for an hour doesnt warrant the actual thing itself although i love the Garlic and Corriander ones. I normally do the poppudum dips as well and make my own onion salad with onion (self explanatory) and finely chopped tomato, lemon juice, sugar and a sprinkle of chilli powder, mango chutney (bought), Raita (bought) and one of the Dorito dips. I fry the poppudums in the pan since the shop bought ones are like pieces of plastic. I make my own pilau rice with finely chopped onion and basmati rice with cloves and cardamon pods as well and some tumeric. All washed down with a large beer and glass of red wine! YUM! Now im hungry......xx
> 
> Megg33_ Hows things going hun? You had a good weekend? x
> 
> Things are going well with me. Nothing new to report though. Its still boring for at least a week. 7 days till I start Lupron and Dexamethasone again. Then almost 2 weeks after that till I start stimming. Only 11 more doses of BCP though... Can't wait to be done with that nonsense. Egg collection could be 1 month from today!!! Can't wait!Click to expand...

Ec collection - urgghhh ::shivers:: i must be the only one on here that dreads this! Maybe its because I was kept awake the barbaric way! :growlmad:

Well just 30 or so days then... it will fly by!!! Wishing you the very bestest of success for you cycle and hopefully we will all be BFP for xmas! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> afternoon cheruboos, i hope this pleasant sunday afternoon finds you all chillaxin and well x x x
> 
> sammy - not heard of the pen before? i wish you all the success in the world babe for this cycle, i am seriously praying you get your christmas bfp. I'd like to thankyou for making my mouth water like crazy - no, it wasn't the indian (although that does sound fab), it was the alcohol reference ;) me and bubs are doin ok - bar the most incredibly sore bb's and nauseating yuckness - but not complaining :hugs: just an add on - i'm also sure you'd only use one water to two powders, i'm sure that's what i did last year - but do check bud x
> 
> maxxi - :happydance: congrats on your first jab! i'm sure you won't grow horns hun, lol, but if you do, you're allowed :) x x
> 
> isi - congrats on having some snow babies :) 5 is really good! i have absolutely no advice for the 2ww as i was a total nightmare, lol! but do hang on in there! x x x
> 
> mrs-g - a you day sounds bloody perfect! seeing anything good at the flicks? good luck for tomorrow hun x x
> 
> britt :hugs: how you doin hun? have you got a scan date through? x x
> 
> much love and :hugs: to everyone else x x x x

Aww bless... you can have the curry though! :winkwink: I know i missed alcohol as well. I will not drink now this week now im on the serious meds (dont usually drink in the week anyway) and then the 2WW cant drink then either so my time is limited if thats any consolation :flower::haha:

Did you mean you have not heard of the pen before? There are GonalF and Puregon ones and they work about the same. I prefer the Puregon one but theres no much different. You just insert a bottle, add a needle and push the dose in. A bit like a normal injection really... nothing too rivetting! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> ICI - Great news on the frosties hun!! The shots are coming along fine... yesterday was a bit confusing but today i look at the meds and think pffft... piece of cake! ha ha. True, enough said on that awful human being. She has been reported anyway by another member...
> 
> Mrs-G - Great, thanks for the advice, I feel more confident now with a couple of answers so I wont call the hospital. It makes sense. xxx
> 
> Maxxi - Congrats on your first injection Wooo Hoooo....!!! Yes i love cooking indian, I cook Vindaloo, Madras and Rogan Josh from scratch! It takes hours but i use all the indian spices like Garam Masala, Cumin, Tumeric, Cloves, Chilli powder, Corriander, sweet pepper, cardamon pods... etc etc. I buy the naan from the shop cos baking them for an hour doesnt warrant the actual thing itself although i love the Garlic and Corriander ones. I normally do the poppudum dips as well and make my own onion salad with onion (self explanatory) and finely chopped tomato, lemon juice, sugar and a sprinkle of chilli powder, mango chutney (bought), Raita (bought) and one of the Dorito dips. I fry the poppudums in the pan since the shop bought ones are like pieces of plastic. I make my own pilau rice with finely chopped onion and basmati rice with cloves and cardamon pods as well and some tumeric. All washed down with a large beer and glass of red wine! YUM! Now im hungry......xx
> 
> Megg33_ Hows things going hun? You had a good weekend? x
> 
> Things are going well with me. Nothing new to report though. Its still boring for at least a week. 7 days till I start Lupron and Dexamethasone again. Then almost 2 weeks after that till I start stimming. Only 11 more doses of BCP though... Can't wait to be done with that nonsense. Egg collection could be 1 month from today!!! Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Ec collection - urgghhh ::shivers:: i must be the only one on here that dreads this! Maybe its because I was kept awake the barbaric way! :growlmad:
> 
> Well just 30 or so days then... it will fly by!!! Wishing you the very bestest of success for you cycle and hopefully we will all be BFP for xmas! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm not so much looking forward to the process... but I am looking forward to knowing that I'm about 30 days out from something that's only 3-5 days from PUPO! So, I can't help but be excited. That said, they won't be keeping me awake. I'll have MAC anesthesia. I had it for my polypectomy, and I really enjoyed it. So, I'm not really dreading it at all. I would love it if I could be put out like that every night! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> afternoon cheruboos, i hope this pleasant sunday afternoon finds you all chillaxin and well x x x
> 
> sammy - not heard of the pen before? i wish you all the success in the world babe for this cycle, i am seriously praying you get your christmas bfp. I'd like to thankyou for making my mouth water like crazy - no, it wasn't the indian (although that does sound fab), it was the alcohol reference ;) me and bubs are doin ok - bar the most incredibly sore bb's and nauseating yuckness - but not complaining :hugs: just an add on - i'm also sure you'd only use one water to two powders, i'm sure that's what i did last year - but do check bud x
> 
> maxxi - :happydance: congrats on your first jab! i'm sure you won't grow horns hun, lol, but if you do, you're allowed :) x x
> 
> isi - congrats on having some snow babies :) 5 is really good! i have absolutely no advice for the 2ww as i was a total nightmare, lol! but do hang on in there! x x x
> 
> mrs-g - a you day sounds bloody perfect! seeing anything good at the flicks? good luck for tomorrow hun x x
> 
> britt :hugs: how you doin hun? have you got a scan date through? x x
> 
> much love and :hugs: to everyone else x x x x
> 
> Aww bless... you can have the curry though! :winkwink: I know i missed alcohol as well. I will not drink now this week now im on the serious meds (dont usually drink in the week anyway) and then the 2WW cant drink then either so my time is limited if thats any consolation :flower::haha:
> 
> Did you mean you have not heard of the pen before? There are GonalF and Puregon ones and they work about the same. I prefer the Puregon one but theres no much different. You just insert a bottle, add a needle and push the dose in. A bit like a normal injection really... nothing too rivetting! :hugs:Click to expand...

How bizarre! I just looked and Purgeon uses the same pen as Follistim. But Gonal-F (which IS the same thing as Follistim) uses a totally different pen! That's very odd. I like the Follistim/Purgeon pen. Its not bad. I actually sort of miss doing those injections!


----------



## sparklexox

Jealous? What of? ha ha ha... you think just because you are up the duff that people are JEALOUS of you? ::snigger:: pull your head out of your ass hun i've already got a child! Just remember... you have a long way to go before you "might" get one! Its early days for you..... 

Shame on you Sammy! 

Thanks for your pm girls I have reported this disgusting message and the others like it!


----------



## mercyme

Sammy, it's totally barbaric to have you awake for EC!! I was totally out -- Propynol (sp?) & something else that makes you forget what happened. Then, plenty of pain meds after!

Isi, good luck with the 2ww! try to stay busy.

Megg, enjoy the boredom -- it'll get crazy soon enough. :wacko:

I'm going in for egg transfer tomorrow. As of Friday, it looked like we had two pretty good embryos, but there's been no update (standard procedure), so hopefully we won't get a nasty shock tomorrow. They give me two valium for the transfer, so I'll be nice & loopy :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

sparklexox said:


> Jealous? What of? ha ha ha... you think just because you are up the duff that people are JEALOUS of you? ::snigger:: pull your head out of your ass hun i've already got a child! Just remember... you have a long way to go before you "might" get one! Its early days for you.....
> 
> Shame on you Sammy!
> 
> Thanks for your pm girls I have reported this disgusting message and the others like it!

Reported. Im off to the July thread to see what is written in there as well because I have been told there is plenty in there to read... and all those will be reported as well.


----------



## Sammy2009

sparklexox said:


> Jealous? What of? ha ha ha... you think just because you are up the duff that people are JEALOUS of you? ::snigger:: pull your head out of your ass hun i've already got a child! Just remember... you have a long way to go before you "might" get one! Its early days for you.....
> 
> Shame on you Sammy!
> 
> Thanks for your pm girls I have reported this disgusting message and the others like it!

Of course this was AFTER her first message slandering me for no reason.... there were many more pm's she sent after that and yeah I wrote to her asking her what i am supposed to be jealous of exactly? Erm nothing. Her situation has no impact on mine. It doesnt matter whether she is or isnt pregnant what difference does that make to me? She wanted to try and rub it in though but got all psycho when she realised I am not in the slightest bit bothered and then went over to the July thread to make up a load of lies and look for sympathy. How pathetic is that? Obviously a really sad person with too much time on her back. I actually feel sorry for people like that... poor thing! :hugs:

Sparkle go away and get over it, we dont want you in here and you are not welcome to join us. Grow up and go and do something worthwhile and leave us all alone in here, you are just a trouble causer and you have already upset 3-4 people in here to date.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'll be back on later but I wanted to quickly say that I reported sparkle just now for that post. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> I'll be back on later but I wanted to quickly say that I reported sparkle just now for that post. Ridiculous.

I agree... I have reported it as well. I dont know why she has started all this anyway? First of all she snipes at peoples comments on the thread and then not happy with that she starts to send me vile messages and then she goes all loopy and moves off to another thread where she twists the truth and tries to get everyone on side... with her lies, they probably did but they are going to be told exactly what we all were NOT guilty of and that the fact we only tried to offer her advice and support at the time. People like that though that only want to hear what they want to hear, you are never going to get through to. I mean a forum is for advice and to hear of peoples experiences and thats what we did. I think she needs to come down off her soapbox now and realise she is no more important or better than anyone else but that is what she seems to be having problems with. Accepting the level she is on... which is NOT very high now believe me! :flower:


----------



## Jo

I am aware of some on going issues but please do not bring things from another thread to this one as it just causes bad feeling across the board.

It seems to me it is getting a little bit tit for tat now and there is just no need, and if issues are constantly reffered to it just end up going in circles.

You do know you have the option to add members to your ignore list don't you?

xx


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening, I'm sorry but I am not joining in with the arguments. This thread is supposed to be a way of support for us all going through a difficult time and this isn't helping, I'd rather just concentrate on what is important to use all and that is getting a healthy, happy baby.

AFM night before egg collection and I'm feeling a bit weird. Bit surreal, did anyone else feel this way? I think after all the weeks of injections it has just hit home, this week is the week that wil change our lifes forever, whatever the outcome, tomorrow if all goes to plan we will be parents, even if only to a couple of fertilised cells. 

Feel slightly overwhelmed and have know idea how I am going to get through next couple of weeks, got oh looking for a hot sunny holiday in canaries for next weekend, just in case there are no fertilised eggs to transfer cone Friday. I have never felt so weird in my whole life!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Jo said:


> I am aware of some on going issues but please do not bring things from another thread to this one as it just causes bad feeling across the board.
> 
> It seems to me it is getting a little bit tit for tat now and there is just no need, and if issues are constantly reffered to it just end up going in circles.
> 
> You do know you have the option to add members to your ignore list don't you?
> 
> xx

Thanks i will do that! I didnt realise you could block members. Really, i think i speak for everyone when i say that we do not want tge bitterness in here so wish she would just go and join another thread and stay out of ours. We have some lovely ladies in here with never a bad word spoken until a certain somebody turned up... I would just let us to get back to our normal positive thread now as i do not consider this woman as worth anymore energy! Xx


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Evening, I'm sorry but I am not joining in with the arguments. This thread is supposed to be a way of support for us all going through a difficult time and this isn't helping, I'd rather just concentrate on what is important to use all and that is getting a healthy, happy baby.
> 
> AFM night before egg collection and I'm feeling a bit weird. Bit surreal, did anyone else feel this way? I think after all the weeks of injections it has just hit home, this week is the week that wil change our lifes forever, whatever the outcome, tomorrow if all goes to plan we will be parents, even if only to a couple of fertilised cells.
> 
> Feel slightly overwhelmed and have know idea how I am going to get through next couple of weeks, got oh looking for a hot sunny holiday in canaries for next weekend, just in case there are no fertilised eggs to transfer cone Friday. I have never felt so weird in my whole life!!!!

I know! It felt a bit like Christmas for me. I knew I'd get *some* eggs, just didn't know how many. And I can't think too far into the future or I'll go nuts -- so I just really enjoyed the process. EC was last Wednesday for me, transfer is tomorrow! 

Exciting times, MrsG!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck tomorrow mercyme x


----------



## Megg33k

Jo said:


> I am aware of some on going issues but please do not bring things from another thread to this one as it just causes bad feeling across the board.
> 
> It seems to me it is getting a little bit tit for tat now and there is just no need, and if issues are constantly reffered to it just end up going in circles.
> 
> You do know you have the option to add members to your ignore list don't you?
> 
> xx

Thank you! I think the ignore list would be a fantastic solution! :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - I bet you can't wait to start. Sedation is fun isn't it?!
Mrs G - good luck with EC! I think it's great that you're going away though. That will help pass the time.
Isi - congrats on everything! I have a good feeling about you. I hope the 2WW passes quickly.
Mrs F - no horns yet and I'm looking for the 20 lbs but so far so good.
Sammy - I am still impressed with your cooking skills. My poor DH. No home cooking for him :haha:! But now I'm thinking about Indian food for us tonight. If I didn't have these shots to do I could have gone to my friend's Diwali dinner but I'll miss it because of the timing of the shot.
Mercyme - good luck too!


----------



## Megg33k

It is fun, Maxxi! I was terrified the first time... but I'm excited this time! LOL How are you, hun?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> It is fun, Maxxi! I was terrified the first time... but I'm excited this time! LOL How are you, hun?

I'm ok. I don't have any side effects yet except for dry mouth. The injection sites are sore. I lost one vial last night because I pulled the plunger back too much. I have a refill left on the medication though so I guess I can call that in if I need it. But for now I'm ok. It's only been 2 days though!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi ladies :flower:

Mercyme - I hope everything went well at ET today :hugs:

Mrs G - how was EC? I hope all is good :hugs:

Sammy - we made a curry on Saturday night too - we always make it from stratch, although we're not as good a you as we use boil in bag rice te he he he x

Also can't believe what has been happening on here!! Sparkles last post really upset me, although I am feeling very delicate at the moment.

AFM - I've not been very good TBH still feeling really sad, feel like my chances of becoming a mum are slowly getting slimmer. I had a rather traumatic experience on Friday night (TMI sorry!) DH took me out for a meal to try and cheer me up, but whilst out I had a flooding episode, soaked through two layers of sanitary protection all down the inside legs of my jeans with a massive clot, we were only out for an hour and half, still bleeding now - been one week now since it all started - this didn't happen on previous failed treatments. Still not sure when we're going to try again, DH wants to wait for a few months so we can go on a nice holiday - not sure I can wait that long.

I so hope to see lots of good news from you lovely ladies - I'll keep checking in :dust:


----------



## Mrs-G

Evening, back from egg collection, got 7 eggs, 5 were mature, not too sure how I feel about that, pleased that I have at least 5 to play with. OH sample was much better, previously 14 million but now 43 million, have decided on ICSI though despite them saying we'd be fine with IVF, do just got to sit back and wait for the fertilisation report tomorrow.

The procedure itself was fantastic, completely out of it and can't remember a thing! Off for a snooze now x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G - Congrats on the EC - dont worry I only got 6 fertilized eggs 1st IVF and got BFP but it only takes one, thats all you could end up needing!!! x



Miss Monty - Boil in the bag is perfectly acceptable - chuck in some tumeric and nobody will know the difference anyway since it will go yellow! I know how you must be feeling hun, I was the same after the last IVF but as time goes on I think I just expect things to happen and therefore always seem to expect the worse. I know what the waiting is like as well. My OH is like whats the rush? Rush? 3.5 years is a rush? lol. Not my sort of "rush" believe me... my rush is as in "shops are closing so get in quick to buy that last pair of shoes" rush. Perhaps a nice holiday might do you good though? I stopped IVF to go on holiday and i never gave it a second though while I was quaffing champagne at breakfast! ha ha. xxx

Maxxi - That would have been a nice experience to attend Diwali!! A shame. I once had an indian friend and went to her nans for dinner and was really surprised... i expected a vindaloo and got chapatis, chips and beans (with a little indian spice) Not fair.xx

Megg - Hows the ignore list working? Its much calmer and NICER in here now without the trouble-maker! ha ha (she has blocked me and I have blocked her so neither can see each other messages - A good thing!) x

Mercyme - How did your trasfer go hun? Well i hope... how many did you have transfered in the end? xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well Day 5 out of 10 and all injections done. OH called the meds place today as on the list the doctor wrote "4" next to the syringe selection and the meds place sent me 4 syringes not 4 PACKS! :dohh: Just how stoopid can you be? 7000 euros of medication (the doctor gave us twice as much as we need in case we ever have to fund our own cycle) and they think you only need 4 syringes? OK.

Also, he called the hospital... they have not infact booked me in for the CD 10 scan which they always do when you ring on CD 1 so me thinks I may have been stimming until I was 104 if we hadn't pointed that out.... :dohh: So anyway the scan is on Saturday morning at 11.40am to check how big the follies are... that is the end of the protocol so if they are an ok size I will stop the meds and trigger a couple of days later and then off for the dreaded EC. I only have about 11-15 follies, one hospital counted 15 and one 11 so i guess i don't know exactly but if i get 6 eggs out of it then I will be happy... I am secretly hoping for more this time though since the meds have been increased but we will see :winkwink:


----------



## mercyme

Thanks for all your good wishes -- you guys are great!

I'm officially PUPO with two grade A blastocysts. Now, it's just a toss of the coin -- 50/50 -- whether they'll stick & grow.

So tired... off to bedrest (two days! bleh!)


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on PUPO, mercyme! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats on the twins Mercy!

Congrats MrsG!

MissMonty - Big :hugs:. Your time will come.

Sammy - I hope Saturday comes quickly. Can you believe that you may be PUPO next week?


----------



## Blue12

Mrs G - I know that ivf is technically better than icsi (natural selection). But if it makes you feel any better - I know a number of people who absolutely none fertilized by ivf. And myself personally was lucky that they did icsi on some otherwise I would have had no fertilized embryos either.

best wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I have a question for anyone. I got AF this past Thursday and started stimming on Saturday. AF is still here. Slowing down but still here. What does anyone think?


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!! Just popping in, on a business trip right now

Mercyme- Congrats on being double pupo!! :happydance::happydance:

MrsG- congrats on the EC, good luck :thumbup:

Isi- how are you feeling?

we were actually going to do ICSI with my IVF treatment recommended by the FS due to DH's SA. My friend has an ICSI little boy he is absolutely gorgeous and the smartest little guy I have ever met

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

maxxiandniko said:


> I have a question for anyone. I got AF this past Thursday and started stimming on Saturday. AF is still here. Slowing down but still here. What does anyone think?

Mine lasted over a week after down regging but clinic weren't bothered stopped about day 3 or 4 of stimming x


----------



## Mrs-G

Morning girls, I'm very excited, all 5 eggs have fertilised overnight. They are provisionally booking me in for 3 day transfer for Thursday and will confirm Thursday morning whether or not we go to blast which will be saturday. They say they need 4 to go to blast so things looking good so far. Really really happy now x


----------



## maz

Hi ladies

Hope you are all keeping well. Has anyone heard from CurlySue? - I think her OTD was meant to be yesterday.

xx


----------



## Blue12

maz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well. Has anyone heard from CurlySue? - I think her OTD was meant to be yesterday.
> 
> xx

Maz she updated somewhere else on here. SO sad she said she got af early and a bfn. xo My heart is broken for her.

Hope you are doing well maz. xo


----------



## maz

Oh no. So sorry CurlySue. Where's the justice??


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for anyone. I got AF this past Thursday and started stimming on Saturday. AF is still here. Slowing down but still here. What does anyone think?
> 
> Mine lasted over a week after down regging but clinic weren't bothered stopped about day 3 or 4 of stimming xClick to expand...

Thanks. I think she's gone now. Congrats on your little ones! I hope Thursday comes quickly for you.


----------



## glitterqueen

got a suprise today - all the info for my next cycle if ivf! its not until march, start cycoprognova in feb cycle. only doing 7 days for injecting with four vials of menopur so hopefully will actually make it ti ec this time and more than 2 follicles I hope. also ordered my dhea, bee pollen, royal jelly, fish oils. also trying to lose some weight before then. bit concerned cuz last time when i stopped thecycoprognova af was due on the sat but didn't come til wed and my treatment injections were delayed by 1 week as my lh remained high. one of the nurses said next time they might not bother with the tabs and just start me injecting on day 3 so they must have changed their mind? also ben recommended tohave icsi, no spperm probs just better for older eggs.
good luck to all the ladies strimming etc at the minute-it's such a difficult process xx


----------



## looknomore

Hello Ladies- I am feeling much better today. Maybe its the anti depressants I have been taking (got prescribed for 15 days by doc).And I am officially in menopause now. Got the 1st monthly shot of Lupron Depot on saturday. 2 more in the next 2 months to go. I am actually a bit glad for the 3-4 month break. I feel like I have been on fertility treatments forever. Havent got any of the nasty menopause side effects yet though. 
Then back on IVF train early next year. Doc is hopeful lupron will shrink my remaining endo and make things more favorable for my next IVF. Who knows? 

Lots has happened on the forum- a lot of shocking updates. i am quite appalled and upset by what I have read. I dont know how some ppl can be so callous. 

Also- been reading about Indian curries and diwali. Since I am lndian am quite impressed with some of the recipes i read.

I wish everyone all the best. I will keep checking in occasionally even if I dont post an update.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Glad you have a plan Glitterqueen and you too looknomore. And glad you guys are feeling better.

Tomorrow morning I go in for another sono and more bloodwork. I wonder how many more days of injections I have left. Not that they'll tell me tomorrow but just wondering.

Anyone else with updates? Fingers crossed for your test Maz


----------



## mercyme

It feels really weird to be "done" -- PUPO with two grade A blasts -- and now just wait & wait & inject progesterone & wait some more. So few drugs now, so few doctor appts. It's almost over...
Except we did get 2 frozen blasts -- so a bit of a back-up there.

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Mrs-G

Afternoon ladies, not too sure if I can put this skive down to symptoms of drugs?????

Well just an update for you all, we have 1 embryo at 3 cell and 4 at 4 cell, one is looking a little fragmentated so not sure if that one will make it all the way, update again at 10am tomorrow to decide if I am pupo tomorrow or holding out till Saturday.

Quick question for you that have already had egg collection, was your tummy sore afterwards, I had mine Monday and I'm still sore today and I can not work out how I feel, whether it's stomach ache ie bowels or ovaries, I'm so confused, sometimes it feels like trapped wind or I need to go to the loo, othertimes it's a bit period pain type cramps, should I be worried???????


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - congrats again!

MrsG - I have no idea but think you'll be ok. Egg retrieval is invasive. Keep us posted.

Where's everyone else? Isi? I have to return to the office tomorrow for more blood work and another scan. Nothing else exciting going on.


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Afternoon ladies, not too sure if I can put this alive down to symptoms of drugs?????
> 
> Well just an update for you all, we have 1 embryo at 3 cell and 4 at 4 cell, one is looking a little fragmentated so not sure if that one will make it all the way, update again at 10am tomorrow to decide if I am pupo tomorrow or holding out till Saturday.
> 
> Quick question for you that have already had egg collection, was your tummy sore afterwards, I had mine Monday and I'm still sore today and I can not work out how I feel, whether it's stomach ache ie bowels or ovaries, I'm so confused, sometimes it feels like trapped wind or I need to go to the loo, othertimes it's a bit period pain type cramps, should I be worried???????

Yeah, I was really messed up the day of & two days after. Sounds like the exact same symptoms I had. Call your doctor if you're worried! :hugs:


----------



## lazydaisybaby

hi ladies

little about me.... 1st IVF in 06 resulting in beautiful DD (now 3), natural preg (miracle!!) in 08 but sadly we lost our angel harry to edwards syndrome at 20wks, then 2nd ivf/icsi 2008 resulting in our gorgeous DS (now 1) and 2 frozen blasts.

I am now PUPO with 1 of the blasts (the other one didnt survive the thaw) and already going slightly crazy!!!

OTD is next friday (19th nov) and i cant wait!!! 

I am on bed rest till sat (thanks to my hubby and family looking after the kids!) and praying this little blasto is sticking.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Why are you on bed rest, daisy? That's not normal protocol, is it?


----------



## lazydaisybaby

Hi, it is just something that i have done each time after having embryo transplant, dont think its protocal but on our first go they did suggest i lay down for a day, i just made it 3 days!! And i figure as it has worked before, i need to do it again.

xx


----------



## lazydaisybaby

how do i update my signature stickies?? xx


----------



## Sammy2009

lazydaisybaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> little about me.... 1st IVF in 06 resulting in beautiful DD (now 3), natural preg (miracle!!) in 08 but sadly we lost our angel harry to edwards syndrome at 20wks, then 2nd ivf/icsi 2008 resulting in our gorgeous DS (now 1) and 2 frozen blasts.
> 
> I am now PUPO with 1 of the blasts (the other one didnt survive the thaw) and already going slightly crazy!!!
> 
> OTD is next friday (19th nov) and i cant wait!!!
> 
> I am on bed rest till sat (thanks to my hubby and family looking after the kids!) and praying this little blasto is sticking.
> 
> xxx

Welcome to the thread hun.... I will add you to the first page and good luck with the FET! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Glad you have a plan Glitterqueen and you too looknomore. And glad you guys are feeling better.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for another sono and more bloodwork. I wonder how many more days of injections I have left. Not that they'll tell me tomorrow but just wondering.
> 
> Anyone else with updates? Fingers crossed for your test Maz

Yes i echo this and good luck for the future ladies!

Maxxi - how did the sono go? Did they give you any idea how long you will be stimming for?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glad you have a plan Glitterqueen and you too looknomore. And glad you guys are feeling better.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for another sono and more bloodwork. I wonder how many more days of injections I have left. Not that they'll tell me tomorrow but just wondering.
> 
> Anyone else with updates? Fingers crossed for your test Maz
> 
> Yes i echo this and good luck for the future ladies!
> 
> Maxxi - how did the sono go? Did they give you any idea how long you will be stimming for?Click to expand...

No they didn't. Today's day 6 and things are definitely growing. I feel a little uncomfortable but it's not too bad. When they call this afternoon with my instructions I'll ask them what they're thinking.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Lazy!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glad you have a plan Glitterqueen and you too looknomore. And glad you guys are feeling better.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for another sono and more bloodwork. I wonder how many more days of injections I have left. Not that they'll tell me tomorrow but just wondering.
> 
> Anyone else with updates? Fingers crossed for your test Maz
> 
> Yes i echo this and good luck for the future ladies!
> 
> Maxxi - how did the sono go? Did they give you any idea how long you will be stimming for?Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't. Today's day 6 and things are definitely growing. I feel a little uncomfortable but it's not too bad. When they call this afternoon with my instructions I'll ask them what they're thinking.Click to expand...

OK, ill be glad when all this is over im bored now... :haha:

We are going to be PUPO together (hopefully!) and testing more or less together (hopefully) :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wheres Wrighty these days? I havent seen her on here for ages? :nope:


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm PUPO!!!!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Glad you have a plan Glitterqueen and you too looknomore. And glad you guys are feeling better.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for another sono and more bloodwork. I wonder how many more days of injections I have left. Not that they'll tell me tomorrow but just wondering.
> 
> Anyone else with updates? Fingers crossed for your test Maz
> 
> Yes i echo this and good luck for the future ladies!
> 
> Maxxi - how did the sono go? Did they give you any idea how long you will be stimming for?Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't. Today's day 6 and things are definitely growing. I feel a little uncomfortable but it's not too bad. When they call this afternoon with my instructions I'll ask them what they're thinking.Click to expand...
> 
> OK, ill be glad when all this is over im bored now... :haha:
> 
> We are going to be PUPO together (hopefully!) and testing more or less together (hopefully) :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope we're PUPO together soon! I just got a call from the office. According to them I've got 4 more days of stimming including tonight. Based on the schedule they gave me on Monday I would do the hcg trigger then go for retreival on 2 days after on Wednesday. Does that sound right? I haven't seen Wrighty around. Or Isi for that matter.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> I'm PUPO!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> I'm PUPO!!!!!!!

Woo hoo! We're PUPO pals, MrsG! When's your test date? Mine is next Friday (the 19th) -- which is the same as Lazy's.


----------



## Mrs-G

Hey that's not fair, I've gotta wait till 26th that's a whole week later, had to have 3 day transfer as my embryos weren't going well, I've had a grade 2 8 cell put back and they've frozen a grade 2 7 cell today so I've got a back up plan.


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Hey that's not fair, I've gotta wait till 26th that's a whole week later, had to have 3 day transfer as my embryos weren't going well, I've had a grade 2 8 cell put back and they've frozen a grade 2 7 cell today so I've got a back up plan.

Hmm. I wonder why that is. My transfer was Monday, maybe that's it? 

Yay for the back-up plan! We had 2 frosties, too, and it's a good feeling b/c this is the only IVF cycle we can afford to do. This cycle cost us $14-15,000 -- if we did it again, we'd be bankrupt... and wouldn't be able to afford the kid! 
So, a little extra in the freezer is nice :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-G

That's what we were thinking too, this one was funded and I'm a bit reluctant at forking out all that money for such a bad result, I was really disappointed that after all this stress, emotion and effort it all went downhill so quickly. Tuesday we had 5 embryos looking good, next day we were down to 2!!!! Both grade 2, what have I done so wrong not to get better grades or for them all to go to blast, I was sure that they would.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm liking the sound of 3 days of bed rest! Maybe I'll discuss it with my husband. It can't hurt, right? :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. So sorry for being MIA ladies. This 2ww has been doing my head in. I'm 6dp5dt today and I'm truly almost losing my mind!

Yay for being PUPO, Mrs G. Don't stress it hun. Your embies sound like troopers! Praying for you!

Mercyme, how's the 2ww treating you? I test on the 18th. I'm too chicken to poas before then. 

Maxxi, I'm so glad you're almost done with stimming and will soon be PUPO :happydance:. Good luck hun!

Good luck Sammy, Megg, Blue and Wallie!


----------



## mercyme

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry for being MIA ladies. This 2ww has been doing my head in. I'm 6dp5dt today and I'm truly almost losing my mind!
> 
> Yay for being PUPO, Mrs G. Don't stress it hun. Your embies sound like troopers! Praying for you!
> 
> Mercyme, how's the 2ww treating you? I test on the 18th. I'm too chicken to poas before then.
> 
> Maxxi, I'm so glad you're almost done with stimming and will soon be PUPO :happydance:. Good luck hun!
> 
> Good luck Sammy, Megg, Blue and Wallie!

I know this is going to sound crazy -- but I'm not stressed at all. For the past two years, I've been a disaster, peeing on sticks all the time, googling every dang symptom, ruminating & obsessing. 

Now, I'm done. I feel no urge to test -- I'm not impatient for next Friday, not scared, not curious. I still want to be pregnant, but I don't feel totally consumed by it all. If it doesn't work, I know I'll be sad. Yet I'm more at peace with the whole thing than I have been since this roller-coaster started.

I think it's the Prozac. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

ICI - I know how you feel the 2WW is nothing short of torture! Hang in there hun xxx
Mrs-G - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! xxx
Mercy - God i wish i was like that in the 2WW i think i started testing once from the day after ET (ok so i know that wont work but i was bored! lol) xxx
Megg - I think we should fudge a week of bedrest... we deserve it right? lol xxx
Maxxi - We are very close together... it would only take an extra couple of days stimming for me on top of the normal protocol (has happened before) and we would be at exactly the same stage!!! xx

Wishing everyone the very best of luck and I hope I can fill some BFP's into the gaps on the first page VERY soon!!! xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Good to hear from you Isi! I'm not looking forward to the 2WW. Let's hope that I'll have a 2WW!

I'm feeling my ovaries getting bigger. Tonight I start the ganrelix (spelling?). I don't have to go into the office tomorrow so that's a relief. They have to use the veins in my hand to get blood and I'm quite bruised. I have to go back in on Saturday morning. I go between wishing time would pass quickly to being anxious that it will. So many unknowns!


----------



## Megg33k

I think we definitely deserve a week's bed rest! LOL

Glad for those of you who feel relaxed... Sorry to those losing their minds with it all... Everything crossed for those of us still waiting! :hugs:

I get to start my Lupron on Monday! :happydance: It'll all move quicker then, I know it!


----------



## Mrs-G

Mercyme, I'm feeling quite chilled now (I know it's only 1 dpt) but we've done everything we can and it just a waiting game. My dr yesterday brightened the moment by telling us we have 26% chance of it taking! Nothing like PMA, we went into this thinking the odds were 46%!!!! so I'm not holding much hope, just going to enjoy my week off work and try and remain unstressed in the last week!

Won't be long now for the rest of you, once you've had your first stimming scan it flies by. Good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Why 26%?!?!


----------



## Mrs-G

Got no idea, think he wanted to piss us off lol x


----------



## Megg33k

That seems unreasonably low! :growlmad: I don't think its possible for that to be true. If so, why would anyone have IVF?


----------



## Mrs-G

Er that's what I was wondering!!!!! I don't know why I know my age doesn't help (almost 36) but I'm young looking, fit and healthy, bmi is 22/23 only issue fertility wise is unknown reason for blocked tubes, the stats say 46% for my age group at the clinic x


----------



## Megg33k

So, you're 35. This is your first cycle. It was fresh, not FET. Do you know your AMH or FSH levels? Was your transfer emby or blasty?

Using just your age and that its your first cycle, the calculator I've been using gives you a 57.2% chance of success. Its 69.3% with blastocyst and 47.7% with embryo. I don't see how it could only be 26%!


----------



## lazydaisybaby

ohh, what calculater are you using? i would be interested in a link if you have one..

I think the 26% is the NATIONAL IVF statistic, it was 24% 4 yrs ago when i first started. The average it takes IVF to work is between 3 and 4 times, BUT remember this is just a stat, and it includes people trying with bodies that really dont take to ivf. I got consumed by stats when i first started, but i have had 2 attempts and have 2 gorgeous children.

Just remember that your body is different to everyone elses and so the stats really dont count, i am sure you will be fine and will be posting your BFP in no time.

It is such a hard journey to go on, we are all amazing women. Good luck xxx :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Here's the calculator: https://www.ivf.org.uk/success-rates/pregnancy-calculator/


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks Megg for pma, just gonna sit tight and wait and see. Doing nothing all day today!


----------



## maz

IVF#4 - :bfn: - :shrug:

I don't know what else I am meant to do to have my own child. Maybe I'm not meant to. One minute I'm going to forget about ttc my own child and apply for adoption, the next I'm going to challenge the hospital all guns blazing. I don't know what to do at the moment.

--------------------------------------------------------

Glitterqueen - I see you're from 'sunny' NI. Which clinic are you going to?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, maz! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I wish I had an answer for you. My heart goes out to you though!


----------



## mercyme

Maz, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. I hope you're taking good care of yourself. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mercyme

MrsG -- glad you're chilling, too. That stat was weird -- but then again, I am kinda confused by stats. Ultimately, you either get a baby or you don't!!! And, oh, how I hope YOU get your baby! :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So so sorry Maz.


----------



## yomo

So sorry Maz xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sorry Maz :hugs::hugs:. This process sucks :nope::nope:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - you're such a wealth of info and I like you're stats better!! How long do you do the Lupron for?

MrsG - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you and that you feel chill the whole time. Ignore the doctor's stats for now. There's nothing you can do now anyway and everything you could have done you did. I'll try to remind myself of this if and when I get to the 2ww.

I did my ganirelix shot last night and that hurt more than the gonal f and repronex shot. Tomorrow I go back into the office so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what my week next week will look like. Is or has anyone done PGD?


----------



## Mrs-G

Maz, so sorry hun, i know how you feel (but only a 1/4 as bad, after just one round of IVF I'm ready to give up and adopt) you must be really strong to have completed 4 rounds, it just takes over your life! Look after yourself and good luck with whatever you choose.

Maxi, I don't know what PGD is so I guess I didn't do it!!


----------



## Britt11

so sorry about your news Maz
hugs


----------



## MrsF

so so sorry maz to hear of your news x x x thinking of you x x x


----------



## MrsF

hello my october ladies :flower:

how are we all doing? sending much love and dust to all you PUPO's, EC's, Stimmers and down-reggers x x x x 

missing you all terribly x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - you're such a wealth of info and I like you're stats better!! How long do you do the Lupron for?
> 
> MrsG - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you and that you feel chill the whole time. Ignore the doctor's stats for now. There's nothing you can do now anyway and everything you could have done you did. I'll try to remind myself of this if and when I get to the 2ww.
> 
> I did my ganirelix shot last night and that hurt more than the gonal f and repronex shot. Tomorrow I go back into the office so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what my week next week will look like. Is or has anyone done PGD?

I do 10U of Lupron for 5 days, and then 5U of it until they tell me to stop. Its one of the things that they will instruct me about at my scans. So, at least until December 3.

Ganirelix? What does that one do? I've not heard of it! And, I don't know that we're doing PGD (Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis)... for the ladies that don't know what it is. That site is all about it.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - you're such a wealth of info and I like you're stats better!! How long do you do the Lupron for?
> 
> MrsG - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you and that you feel chill the whole time. Ignore the doctor's stats for now. There's nothing you can do now anyway and everything you could have done you did. I'll try to remind myself of this if and when I get to the 2ww.
> 
> I did my ganirelix shot last night and that hurt more than the gonal f and repronex shot. Tomorrow I go back into the office so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what my week next week will look like. Is or has anyone done PGD?
> 
> I do 10U of Lupron for 5 days, and then 5U of it until they tell me to stop. Its one of the things that they will instruct me about at my scans. So, at least until December 3.
> 
> Ganirelix? What does that one do? I've not heard of it! And, I don't know that we're doing PGD (Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis)... for the ladies that don't know what it is. That site is all about it.Click to expand...


Ganirelix prevents ovulation. For some reason that needle hurt! I think my poor tummy is sore and tired of all these shots. I have bruises everywhere. We're doing PGD and ICSI. They recommended PGD based on my age and history of recurrent miscarriage. In theory it should ensure that I get pregnant but in practice it's not that cut and dry.


----------



## Sammy2009

Maz i am truly gutted to read your news and realise how you are feeling... god i cannot believe this... :nope: So sorry xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - you're such a wealth of info and I like you're stats better!! How long do you do the Lupron for?
> 
> MrsG - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you and that you feel chill the whole time. Ignore the doctor's stats for now. There's nothing you can do now anyway and everything you could have done you did. I'll try to remind myself of this if and when I get to the 2ww.
> 
> I did my ganirelix shot last night and that hurt more than the gonal f and repronex shot. Tomorrow I go back into the office so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what my week next week will look like. Is or has anyone done PGD?
> 
> I do 10U of Lupron for 5 days, and then 5U of it until they tell me to stop. Its one of the things that they will instruct me about at my scans. So, at least until December 3.
> 
> Ganirelix? What does that one do? I've not heard of it! And, I don't know that we're doing PGD (Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis)... for the ladies that don't know what it is. That site is all about it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ganirelix prevents ovulation. For some reason that needle hurt! I think my poor tummy is sore and tired of all these shots. I have bruises everywhere. We're doing PGD and ICSI. They recommended PGD based on my age and history of recurrent miscarriage. In theory it should ensure that I get pregnant but in practice it's not that cut and dry.Click to expand...

My injections started to hurt last night as well for the first time this protocol... and today and im glad i only have one more left tomorrow and then the trigger all being well. I dread them now, they go in like injecting rubber and hurt. Its no fun! I am excited yet aprehensive about tomorrows scan. I think im scared now....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:



> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - you're such a wealth of info and I like you're stats better!! How long do you do the Lupron for?
> 
> MrsG - I hope the 2ww goes by really quickly for you and that you feel chill the whole time. Ignore the doctor's stats for now. There's nothing you can do now anyway and everything you could have done you did. I'll try to remind myself of this if and when I get to the 2ww.
> 
> I did my ganirelix shot last night and that hurt more than the gonal f and repronex shot. Tomorrow I go back into the office so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what my week next week will look like. Is or has anyone done PGD?
> 
> I do 10U of Lupron for 5 days, and then 5U of it until they tell me to stop. Its one of the things that they will instruct me about at my scans. So, at least until December 3.
> 
> Ganirelix? What does that one do? I've not heard of it! And, I don't know that we're doing PGD (Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis)... for the ladies that don't know what it is. That site is all about it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ganirelix prevents ovulation. For some reason that needle hurt! I think my poor tummy is sore and tired of all these shots. I have bruises everywhere. We're doing PGD and ICSI. They recommended PGD based on my age and history of recurrent miscarriage. In theory it should ensure that I get pregnant but in practice it's not that cut and dry.Click to expand...
> 
> My injections started to hurt last night as well for the first time this protocol... and today and im glad i only have one more left tomorrow and then the trigger all being well. I dread them now, they go in like injecting rubber and hurt. Its no fun! I am excited yet aprehensive about tomorrows scan. I think im scared now....Click to expand...

Me too. I'm getting anxious/scared and I'm not even at the point of doing my trigger shot. How many days will you have stimmed before your trigger shot?


----------



## glitterqueen

maz said:


> IVF#4 - :bfn: - :shrug:
> 
> I don't know what else I am meant to do to have my own child. Maybe I'm not meant to. One minute I'm going to forget about ttc my own child and apply for adoption, the next I'm going to challenge the hospital all guns blazing. I don't know what to do at the moment.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Glitterqueen - I see you're from 'sunny' NI. Which clinic are you going to?

Maz I am so sorry xxx
I am going to Care Sheffield- really good much better than the consultant I saw at the Royal-- as I am nearly 42 he has recommended donor eggs- is it something you have thought about? take care of yourself x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Glitterqueen - that sounds like such a good idea! Very hopeful for you.

How's everyone else doing? I'm driving myself crazy. I'm want my appt to get here tomorrow so someone can tell me if I'm progressing along nicely. I'm guessing I'm doing ok because they haven't changed the doses of my meds and I seem to be on schedule. But that's alot to assume...


----------



## Megg33k

So, Ganirelix is like my Lupron then. Gotcha. I just want to get going. I do my first Lupron injection (again) in 39 hours! :yipee: I know time will fly once I start them! And, last BCP on Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm a wreck. I think I would have to ask them not to make me take BCP for so long ever again if this doesn't work. I can't go through what the BCP does to me. It makes me literally hate my life. I'm in misery.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> So, Ganirelix is like my Lupron then. Gotcha. I just want to get going. I do my first Lupron injection (again) in 39 hours! :yipee: I know time will fly once I start them! And, last BCP on Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm a wreck. I think I would have to ask them not to make me take BCP for so long ever again if this doesn't work. I can't go through what the BCP does to me. It makes me literally hate my life. I'm in misery.

I don't think any of the meds are doing anything to my mood. It's the waiting that's getting to me! And honestly this isn't even the worst part. I'll be freaking out waiting to find out how many if any embryos I get and then freaking out during the 2ww. I need help!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, Ganirelix is like my Lupron then. Gotcha. I just want to get going. I do my first Lupron injection (again) in 39 hours! :yipee: I know time will fly once I start them! And, last BCP on Wednesday! I can't wait. I'm a wreck. I think I would have to ask them not to make me take BCP for so long ever again if this doesn't work. I can't go through what the BCP does to me. It makes me literally hate my life. I'm in misery.
> 
> I don't think any of the meds are doing anything to my mood. It's the waiting that's getting to me! And honestly this isn't even the worst part. I'll be freaking out waiting to find out how many if any embryos I get and then freaking out during the 2ww. I need help!Click to expand...

Oh, me too! I don't know why BCP do this to me... but its misery. I'm anxious about egg collection... Will I under-produce? (don't worry too much about that, because I had 6 with IUI) Will I over-produce and end up with OHSS? Then, what if nothing fertilizes? Then, what if we wait till blast and none of them make it? I'm CRAZY!


----------



## maxxiandniko

ME TOO megg!!! And if I go according to schedule my OTD is on my second wedding anniversary which sucks because last year's wedding anniversary was ruined because I had my D&E a week before and I was miserable. So I'm so superstitious now. But who knows how the timing will work out becaus it depends on me doing my trigger shot on Monday and ET after 5 days.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, the dates are still just guesses for now. But, I just want to know what the punchline is at the end! LOL I can't stand not knowing!


----------



## Mrs-G

You two are funny, exactly how I felt!!!! It is a nightmare isn't it, all the moods, what if's etc etc. I was really scared that I didn't have enough (still am), I was also scared that they let my follicles grow too large before my trigger shot (still am), is that why I only produced 7 eggs????

I am still suffering following egg collection, tummy is really sore, gets worse when I have a full bladder but I am surprisingly relaxed, in fact I am bored of sitting around doing nothing and think i'd be better back at work! I think I've already convinced myself that it's not going to work and then if it does it'll be a nice surprise, but I have my frostie to fall back on. 

Going to go for a walk to the pub in a minute, DH can't wait to have a beer!!!! I guess I'll be on OJ then!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hope you feel better soon MrsG. 

I just got back from the office. Have to wait to for a call telling me what to do next. The tech told me there were 8-10 follicles with some other smaller one's that may grow enough to be included in the final count. Does anyone know what's an optimal follicle count and size? I have headaches from the shots, am tired of waking up early to go to the office and sore from the shots and blood draws!


----------



## Megg33k

I believe we all decided that 12 was a good number, but I'm sure "optimal" is different for each person. I would imagine that the optimal number would the most you can grow whilst maintaining quality. So, maybe the 8-10 is that number for you. That's not bad at all. I'd be happy with 8-10 when my turn comes 'round. Sorry about the headaches and soreness, honey!


----------



## Mrs-G

I had 12 but only ended up with 7 eggs, I think the more you have, the more likely they are to be growing at different speeds, I think my lack of eggs was because some were too big. If you've got 8 - 10 at similar size I'm sure your be just fine.

How long now before your trigger? Good Luck


----------



## Megg33k

For anyone who did IUI with injectables before IVF... Is there any correlation to how one responds from one to the next? I mean, I worry greatly about whether I'll produce enough or too many or whatever. I produced 6 mature follies with IUI on 50U of Follistim. For IVF, I'll be on 225U of Follistim for 2 days, and then 150U with 0.5 vial of Menopur until they tell me to stop. I just wonder if I should have any idea what to expect based on my production from my IUI cycle.


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, did you not have a follicle count before you started? Mine was 14, so that's the maximum I could have got.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I haven't started yet. Last time, I had a baseline u/s, but I don't seem to have one scheduled this time. My baseline last time was 13, I think? My first scan isn't until Dec 3 this time... which is after 6 days of stimming. I'm going to hope that the 13 last time was a good sign... it was 8 on one side and 5 on the other. FX'd! I'd love 13! I'd love even 10!


----------



## Blue12

Megg33k said:


> For anyone who did IUI with injectables before IVF... Is there any correlation to how one responds from one to the next? I mean, I worry greatly about whether I'll produce enough or too many or whatever. I produced 6 mature follies with IUI on 50U of Follistim. For IVF, I'll be on 225U of Follistim for 2 days, and then 150U with 0.5 vial of Menopur until they tell me to stop. I just wonder if I should have any idea what to expect based on my production from my IUI cycle.

I don't know the answer Megg but I can tell you my experience.

For my IUI I was on 50 puregon (follitism) and I got 2 follicles.

For my IVF I was on 100 puregon and 75 menopur(1 vial) and I got 24 follicles. Towards the end of my ivf cycle I was only on 25 puregon and 75 menopur.


Re: The baseline scan - most of my baseline scans I had 30-35 follicles but on my first ivf cycle I had 46 follicles at my baseline.


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> For anyone who did IUI with injectables before IVF... Is there any correlation to how one responds from one to the next? I mean, I worry greatly about whether I'll produce enough or too many or whatever. I produced 6 mature follies with IUI on 50U of Follistim. For IVF, I'll be on 225U of Follistim for 2 days, and then 150U with 0.5 vial of Menopur until they tell me to stop. I just wonder if I should have any idea what to expect based on my production from my IUI cycle.

Hi megg!!!

I had mine counted at the Spanish clinic and they said there were 10-11 on right ovary and 4-5 on the left but the hospital in Holland says about 7-8 on my right and 4-5 on my left. I always average it out to 11... :haha: Apparently you will only have a set amount of follicles all the way through your life, you are born with them. Some people have 40 and some people have 2 and no matter what meds you take they will never increase (sadly) So i know i will only ever have about 12 even if they up my dose to 10,000 IU of Menopur!!!! :flower::haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Well i went to the appointment today its was a nightmare. We left the house on time with some time to spare and set off... then we saw that the road was closed to the exit where we had to go so we followed the diversion signs and they diverted us to another route which was also closed off!!!! After going round in circles for 30 mins, passing IKEA 4 times we decided to call the hospital so say we would be late. They said they only had staff there until 12pm and by now it was 11.45am. I started to get worried and when we were getting nowhere close i thought... this is it, its all going to be over before we have hardly begun. I started crying. At 12.05 the hospital called and said they would hold on for another few minutes and evertually we found a way through. I ran to the door while Allan went to park the car and the entrance was locked!!!! He had to come back and drive me round to the other road and main entrance. It was hell but we got there and the whole hospital was desserted apart from the receptionists and the sonographer. I apologised profusely and thanks them for waiting and went in.

The good news is that the follicles are growing but the bad news is that they have not grown enough yet. They have told me to continue the meds for another two days and then go to the hospital for a scan on Monday again at 11am and then hopefully they can schedule me in for egg collection which should be on Thursday now. If they have still not grown enough then they said they will not stop the meds and will continue to stimm me. We have 9 follies ( 1 more than last time) :-

Right Ovary

2 x 18mm
1 x 16
1 x 15
1 x 14
1 x 3

Left Ovary 

1 x 16
1 x 12
1 x 4

As you can see the left ovary is a lazy b*stard and two of my follies have gone on vacation (talk about bad timing!)

The sonographer said the smaller ones may catch up, I don't know if they will be big enough to contain eggs and she doesnt either at this stage but she said there is hope... so more stabbing for me!!

I reiterated the fact that I had been told that I could have sedation for the EC since last time it was like Texas Chain Saw Masacre and if i didn't pass out from the blood splattering the doctor or the blood loss then I would for sure pass out from the sheer pain of the procedure. The last two times I was kept awake and the last time I was that scared I was hyperventilating and they said they could not proceed until I calmed down. It was hell on earth and i said i could not go through that again. So.. I have been told I can have 75 (mg - think i cant read her writing) of Pethidine. I asked if that was enough.. i want loads... knock me out... i dont care if i sleep for a week but i cant handle that pain again!! She said it was enough to tranqualise a horse! I was happy with that and left. If she hadnt of prescribed me that I was prepared to lie on the floor and grab her ankles in full on begging mode.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - why won't they sedate you without you having to beg? Our cycles are looking to be only 1 day apart now. As of this past Thursday they were thinking that I may do my trigger shot Monday and go for EC Wednesday. I have to go in to the office tomorrow morning again so hopefully I'll get the go ahead for a Monday trigger shot when they call tomorrow afternoon.

MrsG - They were thinking I'd do my trigger shot on Monday but who knows.

The office called a couple of hours ago to tell me to keep the same doses of meds for tonight and come back in the morning. I guess that's a good thing that I don't have to increase the meds? Off to take a nap before heading out for the evening. I'd rather stay in bed.

How's everyone else? Isi? Mercy?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - why won't they sedate you without you having to beg? Our cycles are looking to be only 1 day apart now. As of this past Thursday they were thinking that I may do my trigger shot Monday and go for EC Wednesday. I have to go in to the office tomorrow morning again so hopefully I'll get the go ahead for a Monday trigger shot when they call tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> MrsG - They were thinking I'd do my trigger shot on Monday but who knows.
> 
> The office called a couple of hours ago to tell me to keep the same doses of meds for tonight and come back in the morning. I guess that's a good thing that I don't have to increase the meds? Off to take a nap before heading out for the evening. I'd rather stay in bed.
> 
> How's everyone else? Isi? Mercy?

Hey, no i didnt have to beg... was suprised they never offered me sedation from the word go though???? Last time I took 2 tablets and one rectal pessary and then 4 injections in my foof and i could still feel every god damn stab for EC! It was hell i can tell you.... when we had an apt with the doctor he said I could have sedation but i have always been worried as they dont do this as procedure so i WAS prepared to beg if i had to! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the info, girls. The 6 I had were just the mature ones. The baseline for IUI showed maybe 15? So, 15 once, 13 another time... I guess I have a decent shot at several.

Glad you get to be knocked out, Sammy. I can't imagine being awake for it. They've assured me I'd have "twilight sleep" or MAC anesthesia for it. I had it for the polypectomy and am excited to have it again! :) It was great!

Maxxi - I think its a good sign you don't need to increase the meds.

AFM... I start my Dexamethasone and Lupron at 7:15am! That's only about 8 hours away! I'm excited to start again!


----------



## mercyme

Sammy, so glad you'll be sedated. I kinda like anesthesia -- it's good to be unconscious for some things!

Maxxi -- good luck with the trigger. That was the most annoying part, I think -- not knowing when I'd trigger, when i'd have to cancel class, etc.

Megg, sounds like a good number of follies. My FSH was slightly elevated at just over 10 -- and I had 3 baseline scans for follies and came in at 6, 7, and 9. BUT I ended up with loads more on the aggressive stims they put me on -- and had 13 eggs, which was perfect according to my clinic. My dr said that ideally they'd like 10 eggs, what with the odds of fertilization & growth. 

Even though my little blasts might not implant, I know that everything went as perfectly as medicine can hope for (up to egg transfer) -- 13 eggs, 8 fertilized, 4 went to blast -- 2 transferred, 2 frozen. It was more than *I* hoped for! Now, there's nothing really that can be done -- it's up to nature & God. But it feels good to know that the IVF cycle was textbook perfect.

Friday is my test date -- going in for a blood test. (11 days post transfer)


----------



## Megg33k

That does sound great, honey! I hope to be so lucky! :thumbup: Can't wait for you to tell us its BFP!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - thank goodness they're sedating you. Horrible story but good ending - my friend had 2 mc's and had to do a D&E for both with nothing but local anesthesia because she doesn't tolerate sedation well (ends up in the icu). Luckily she just had her first baby this summer but can you imagine?

Megg - did you start the shots yet?

Mercy - can you believe that you're almost at testing?!?!

My office called. Keeping the same doses of meds and going into the office in the morning for blood work and a sono. I could have called myself with that message. The tech tells me I have 10 follicles but I don't know anything beyond that. What are good sizes for follicles? Or have I asked this question already?


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, Megg & Maxxi -- I know, it's hard to believe that I jumped through almost every hoop, except for this last test! (well, there are the progesterone shots, but they don't hurt at all -- no more than a little prick, like a blood draw -- nothing like the belly shots of FSH!!)


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I did, Maxxi! I woke up at 7:15 with my alarm to take my steroid and stab myself in the stomach. I was actually REALLY nervous. I don't know why. I didn't want to do it. Kevin offered to do it, and as soon as he took the needle from me and held it near me, I sort of freaked and grabbed it back and told him I had to do it myself. Its usually really simple, because as soon as it touches you it basically slides right through the skin... no real pressure needed. So, I tried twice and it just stabbed me... didn't really pop through like it should. After the 2nd botched attempt, I thought maybe the needle had some issue... So, I squirted the meds back into the bottle and opened a new needle. They aren't the kind where you can take the needle off of the syringe and replace it with a new one. Its all one piece! Anyway, I got the new one open, went through the process again, got my meds into it, and as soon as it touched me, it popped through as it was supposed to. So, I guess I had a bad needle? I'm not sure... but it hasn't really bolstered my confidence in this. Blah! I still don't know why I was so flippin' nervous to do it today though. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - I was nervous too the first time. Mine has to be mixed though. I lost one vial one time because I pulled the plunger back too far thinking it would stop on its own. I was so upset. The Ganirelix comes prefilled and I lost one of those because I saw the air bubble on top, thought I was supposed to clear it out, pushed lightly on the plunger and all this medicine sprayed out! The shots hurt me more now for some reason. I have bruises on my stomach, the Ganirelix gives me a local reaction so I'm really itchy right after I inject it and my body is just generally tired from all the sticks. Do you get headaches at all from the meds? I do each and every day!

Mercy - I am so glad that you said that the progesterone shots don't hurt! I'm nervous for those even though my friend's sister whose a nurse is giving them to me.


----------



## Mrs-G

I'm off tomorrow guys, not too sure whether or not I'll get access to Internet or not so good luck all x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh man! That sucks, Maxxi! I'd understand if it was my first time... but this is round 3 of me doing injections. Very confusing!


----------



## mercyme

Okay, I need a reality check. Tell me all about false positives & IVF. I took two shots of Ovidrel on Nov 1. When could I reasonably expect it to be out of my system -- and not giving me false positives? Also, do progesterone in oil shots create false + as well??

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Well the scan went well.... I have 11 follicles which are as follows:

Right Ovary: 7 follicles

1 x 22
1 x 21
1 x 19
2 x 18
1 x 16
1 x 10-15

Left Ovary: 4 follicles

1 x 19
3 x 10 -15

Endo lining: 9mm

The doctor seemed happy with that and said there is no need to stimm anymore and to trigger tonight with 10,000 of Pregnyl (2 powder, 1 water) and EC will be on Wednesday 17th November @ 8.30 (to be there for 8am) I would anticipate that ET will be this Saturday since my clinic do 3 x day transfers and I got BFP the first time with a 3 day embryo so I will trust them on that one! God its a tense time now and I am scared. I am confident that the smaller follies will catch up to a stage where they might contain an egg and in that case I will have maximum follies stimmed which is better than last time but we will see. I am just happy at this stage that we have 6 already there! The doctor could clearly see I was already stressing about the EC so she upped my Pethedine does to 100 and said this was A LOT of Pethedine so i'm hoping I will be away with the fairies while the procedure takes place.


----------



## mercyme

OMG, Sammy! What fantastic news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Those seem like good numbers to me. I can't believe you're already triggering! And you get to look forward to a lovely, drugged-up EC!! Yay for you!!


----------



## Blue12

Mercyme - I am guessing that ovidrel was your trigger shot right? Mine was gone after 4 days - but for some it can take up to 10 days. I don't think it lasts longer than 10 days though. :dust:


----------



## mercyme

Blue12 said:


> Mercyme - I am guessing that ovidrel was your trigger shot right? Mine was gone after 4 days - but for some it can take up to 10 days. I don't think it lasts longer than 10 days though. :dust:

Yes, ovidrel was the trigger -- and I took two, so I didn't know if that makes a difference in the amount of time it takes to go away? Thanks for answering!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - congrats!!! I can't believe you're almost there.

I'm still waiting for a call from the office. I went in this morning for a scan and bloods. I have 13 follicles according to the tech. The one's on my right are a little smaller than the left and the left has one more than the right (7 on the left, 6 on the right). I don't know the sizes at all or the thickness of the lining although she said the lining looked good. So I've got more sitting around to do for now until they call. My prediction is that I'll have to do 1 or 2 more days of stimming meds but that's not based on anything.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Sammy! :)

Sounds positive, Maxxi! Hoping you get more info soon!



mercyme said:


> Okay, I need a reality check. Tell me all about false positives & IVF. I took two shots of Ovidrel on Nov 1. When could I reasonably expect it to be out of my system -- and not giving me false positives? Also, do progesterone in oil shots create false + as well??
> 
> Thanks for your help!!

Progesterone in oil does NOT create a false +.



mercyme said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Mercyme - I am guessing that ovidrel was your trigger shot right? Mine was gone after 4 days - but for some it can take up to 10 days. I don't think it lasts longer than 10 days though. :dust:
> 
> Yes, ovidrel was the trigger -- and I took two, so I didn't know if that makes a difference in the amount of time it takes to go away? Thanks for answering!Click to expand...

What dose does "two shots" equal? Is it 10,000 or 20,000? It does make a difference, but not by much.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I heard from the office. They're lowering my dose of gonal f by one vial and keeping everything else the same. I have to return in the morning for another sono and blood work. This is so frustrating!!! Before you know if Megg I'll be on your schedule!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Maxxi! I hope not, honey! :hugs: I don't even start stimming until the 27th!

AFM... I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks everyone.... I am a little relieved. I know that i only have 11-15 follicles (now thinking its more like 11) in total to stimm so the fact that they have all popped up to play is great! I dont know how many of the small ones will grow big enough but maybe i will be lucky and they will get big enough to at least contain an egg! If i get 7 eggs it will be one more than i have got so far so i would be happy with that. We all know what IVF is like though... you can have 30 follicles and end up with two decent embryos or have 5 follicles and end up with 5 embryos. Numbers do not mean much at this stage... only the number of fertilized embryos matter... well to me anyway! lol


----------



## Megg33k

That's all that matters to me too, Sammy!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> I heard from the office. They're lowering my dose of gonal f by one vial and keeping everything else the same. I have to return in the morning for another sono and blood work. This is so frustrating!!! Before you know if Megg I'll be on your schedule!

Why are they lowering it/ Im sure they have their reasons of course but i was just curious...

Hang in there hun it wont be long now.....

Right im off to mix up the trigger shot, my final injection :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Aww, Maxxi! I hope not, honey! :hugs: I don't even start stimming until the 27th!
> 
> AFM... I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:



Great news megg... any extra help is most wanted! How does the assisted hatching work and how is it different from ICSI? I dont know much about it.... sounds good though! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww, Maxxi! I hope not, honey! :hugs: I don't even start stimming until the 27th!
> 
> AFM... I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news megg... any extra help is most wanted! How does the assisted hatching work and how is it different from ICSI? I dont know much about it.... sounds good though! :flower:Click to expand...

It is a bit different... Yes! Its usually reserved for people with tough, older eggs... which is not an issue I have. I'm very impressed that they do it for everyone. I love any help I can get! :)

assisted hatching = a hole 30micrometers in size is made into the zona pellucida so that the embryo can more easily break through and implant... normally, they embryo has to burst through unassisted to have even a chance at implantation (think chick with egg tooth in a chicken egg)... but the assisted hatching process raises the odds of successful implantation


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy, so glad you'll be sedated. I kinda like anesthesia -- it's good to be unconscious for some things!
> 
> Maxxi -- good luck with the trigger. That was the most annoying part, I think -- not knowing when I'd trigger, when i'd have to cancel class, etc.
> 
> Megg, sounds like a good number of follies. My FSH was slightly elevated at just over 10 -- and I had 3 baseline scans for follies and came in at 6, 7, and 9. BUT I ended up with loads more on the aggressive stims they put me on -- and had 13 eggs, which was perfect according to my clinic. My dr said that ideally they'd like 10 eggs, what with the odds of fertilization & growth.
> 
> Even though my little blasts might not implant, I know that everything went as perfectly as medicine can hope for (up to egg transfer) -- 13 eggs, 8 fertilized, 4 went to blast -- 2 transferred, 2 frozen. It was more than *I* hoped for! Now, there's nothing really that can be done -- it's up to nature & God. But it feels good to know that the IVF cycle was textbook perfect.
> 
> Friday is my test date -- going in for a blood test. (11 days post transfer)

Hows it going mercy? The waiting is the worst bit eh? :dohh::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday. 

Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.

Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...

By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...

Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?Click to expand...

I would request it, yes. They definitely don't just "see how it goes" and decide. They either do ICSI from the beginning or they don't. So, yes... REQUEST IT! It should make it so more fertilize! They do need to know before EC that you want ICSI though. So, call them ASAP!


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> Yay, Sammy! :)
> 
> Sounds positive, Maxxi! Hoping you get more info soon!
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I need a reality check. Tell me all about false positives & IVF. I took two shots of Ovidrel on Nov 1. When could I reasonably expect it to be out of my system -- and not giving me false positives? Also, do progesterone in oil shots create false + as well??
> 
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Progesterone in oil does NOT create a false +.
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Mercyme - I am guessing that ovidrel was your trigger shot right? Mine was gone after 4 days - but for some it can take up to 10 days. I don't think it lasts longer than 10 days though. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, ovidrel was the trigger -- and I took two, so I didn't know if that makes a difference in the amount of time it takes to go away? Thanks for answering!Click to expand...
> 
> What dose does "two shots" equal? Is it 10,000 or 20,000? It does make a difference, but not by much.Click to expand...

I'm not sure what the dosage was on the shots -- let's say it was 20,000 total, when would it be out of my system? (Trigger shots taken 14 days ago).


----------



## mercyme

Yes, the wait is starting to get to me, Sammy. Still not as crazy as I have been, but getting more & more curious!

Maxxi, sounds like you're stimming well, if they're lowering your doses. That happened to me, too. Saved me $600 in medication!

Megg, glad you're getting every advantage, ICSI, AH . . . Fingers crossed!!

Good luck with your EC, Sammy. Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## Megg33k

12.375 days, mercyme!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?Click to expand...
> 
> I would request it, yes. They definitely don't just "see how it goes" and decide. They either do ICSI from the beginning or they don't. So, yes... REQUEST IT! It should make it so more fertilize! They do need to know before EC that you want ICSI though. So, call them ASAP!Click to expand...

Thanks hun.... i felt they should have done ICSI last time with only 5 eggs and 3 fert. If i had shed loads of eggs then i would be happy to see how things went but really only having 3 quashes my chances by a huge amount. I have a feeling MY hospital will only do ICSI if the sperm is bad but its worth a try asking them! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Yes, the wait is starting to get to me, Sammy. Still not as crazy as I have been, but getting more & more curious!
> 
> Maxxi, sounds like you're stimming well, if they're lowering your doses. That happened to me, too. Saved me $600 in medication!
> 
> Megg, glad you're getting every advantage, ICSI, AH . . . Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good luck with your EC, Sammy. Can't wait to hear the results.

Thanks... i know what you are going through believe me i have been there so many times before now! Its awful.... When will you test? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?Click to expand...
> 
> I would request it, yes. They definitely don't just "see how it goes" and decide. They either do ICSI from the beginning or they don't. So, yes... REQUEST IT! It should make it so more fertilize! They do need to know before EC that you want ICSI though. So, call them ASAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.... i felt they should have done ICSI last time with only 5 eggs and 3 fert. If i had shed loads of eggs then i would be happy to see how things went but really only having 3 quashes my chances by a huge amount. I have a feeling MY hospital will only do ICSI if the sperm is bad but its worth a try asking them! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, the worst they can do is say no. Its usually reserved for crap sperm, tough eggs, or past fertilization issues. So, maybe the fertilization issue from before is enough to deem it necessary? I would think they'd want to give you the best possible chance. My doc definitely doesn't like leaving things to chance... and nor do I! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?Click to expand...
> 
> I would request it, yes. They definitely don't just "see how it goes" and decide. They either do ICSI from the beginning or they don't. So, yes... REQUEST IT! It should make it so more fertilize! They do need to know before EC that you want ICSI though. So, call them ASAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.... i felt they should have done ICSI last time with only 5 eggs and 3 fert. If i had shed loads of eggs then i would be happy to see how things went but really only having 3 quashes my chances by a huge amount. I have a feeling MY hospital will only do ICSI if the sperm is bad but its worth a try asking them! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the worst they can do is say no. Its usually reserved for crap sperm, tough eggs, or past fertilization issues. So, maybe the fertilization issue from before is enough to deem it necessary? I would think they'd want to give you the best possible chance. My doc definitely doesn't like leaving things to chance... and nor do I! :haha:Click to expand...

True... true.... I will ask them and see what they say and let you know but like you say, they usually do ICSI if the sperm are not so "up for it!" My point is that if OH's sperm were bloody up for it then they would have fertilized my eggs naturally by now! :growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - they're lowering the meds because I'm getting close to the end so to speak and they don't want to overstimulate. I should be going for EC on either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Megg - I'm doing ICSI too. I agree any help I can get I'm all for.
> 
> Ahhh i see.... We have IVF/ICSI down on the protocol sheet but they have always done IVF. I always wonder why they dont inject the eggs that dont fertilize? You know, say you had 5 eggs and 3 fertilized but the other two didnt then why they dont fertilize them manually with ICSI?Click to expand...
> 
> By the time they know the eggs haven't fertilized, its too late to do ICSI on them.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a bit crap then... so basically they get put in the dish and if it doesnt look like the sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs then they perform ICSI and if they consider them strong enough then they leave them to their own devices and hope for the best? Should i ask them to just perform ICSI? At least i would know then that they all had some chance? Or is that not how it works? lol. I have no experience of ICSI since we have never had to have it but after last time when only 3/5 eggs fertilized i feel sure there is more they could do?Click to expand...
> 
> I would request it, yes. They definitely don't just "see how it goes" and decide. They either do ICSI from the beginning or they don't. So, yes... REQUEST IT! It should make it so more fertilize! They do need to know before EC that you want ICSI though. So, call them ASAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.... i felt they should have done ICSI last time with only 5 eggs and 3 fert. If i had shed loads of eggs then i would be happy to see how things went but really only having 3 quashes my chances by a huge amount. I have a feeling MY hospital will only do ICSI if the sperm is bad but its worth a try asking them! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the worst they can do is say no. Its usually reserved for crap sperm, tough eggs, or past fertilization issues. So, maybe the fertilization issue from before is enough to deem it necessary? I would think they'd want to give you the best possible chance. My doc definitely doesn't like leaving things to chance... and nor do I! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True... true.... I will ask them and see what they say and let you know but like you say, they usually do ICSI if the sperm are not so "up for it!" My point is that if OH's sperm were bloody up for it then they would have fertilized my eggs naturally by now! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hmph! :hugs: I hope it goes better this time!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - They also do half ICSI where they do what you said and watch to see if the sperm are doing their thing and if not they convert the rest of the eggs to ICSI. I think they'd rather do anything they can the natural way because there are risks with ICSI. In our case I know that my husband's total sperm count was a tiny bit low and since my getting pregnant is not the issue I guess the sperm count is. You should ask though. Like Megg said any help is welcome!

Mercy - are you thinking of testing early :winkwink:? How many days did you stim on the lower dose? 

Megg - did you do your shots for the night? You start stimming late next week right?


----------



## Megg33k

I do my Lupron in the morning. My don't do the night time (stimming) one until the 27th.


----------



## mercyme

Yeeaaaah... you caught me, Sammy & Maxxi! :blush:
I've tested the past two days -- but I'm not at all sure that the HCG shots are out of my system, so I'm being very coy about it. :haha:
My blood test is Friday. And even if it is positive, I won't really feel positive until I see a heartbeat. (Didn't make it that far last time :cry: )

We did ICSI b/c of low sperm count. Ironically, his total motile sperm count went from 1.5 million (like, the last 5 sperm analyses) to 7 million. In my drugged stupor, I kept repeating, "We could do an IUI with those numbers!" -- to which he replied, "Too late!" as we were already at EC. LOL.
Anyway, that was still low enough to warrant ICSI. We had a 61% fertilization rate (8 out of 13).


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I am keeping my fingers crossed and I hope Friday comes quickly for you! 

Off to the office (again)


----------



## maxxiandniko

How's everyone doing? Anything exciting going on? I'm still waiting to here back from the doctor. They usually don't call till the afternoon though. I'll be doing the trigger shot either tonight or tommorrow. Shouldn't be later than that.


----------



## Sammy2009

Nothing much happening with me... my ovaries are starting to feel heavy and its making me feel a bit sick! I am dreading tomorrow beyond belief..... really really crapping myself. I hope i manage to contain myself and not break down because then they wont do it. I am starting to flap already.

OH rang the hospital today and they said there should not be a problem doing ICSI (we already have IVF/ICSI on the protocol) so just to tell them when i get there... after all that pain I should be allowed to have whatever i freaking like! I am apprehensive about tomorrow. this is the biggest hurdle for me because I now have a huge fear of EC after the last two experiences. ET is something i quite like, the 2WW is a nightmare but nothing is worse for me than EC! :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

Maxxi - you are going to be in the 2WW with moi! :hugs:

Good luck with the trigger.....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Maxxi! So excited for you!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> How's everyone doing? Anything exciting going on? I'm still waiting to here back from the doctor. They usually don't call till the afternoon though. I'll be doing the trigger shot either tonight or tommorrow. Shouldn't be later than that.

Ooh! Yay! That sounds great, honey! :hugs: Can't wait for you to be PUPO soon!



Sammy2009 said:


> Nothing much happening with me... my ovaries are starting to feel heavy and its making me feel a bit sick! I am dreading tomorrow beyond belief..... really really crapping myself. I hope i manage to contain myself and not break down because then they wont do it. I am starting to flap already.
> 
> OH rang the hospital today and they said there should not be a problem doing ICSI (we already have IVF/ICSI on the protocol) so just to tell them when i get there... after all that pain I should be allowed to have whatever i freaking like! I am apprehensive about tomorrow. this is the biggest hurdle for me because I now have a huge fear of EC after the last two experiences. ET is something i quite like, the 2WW is a nightmare but nothing is worse for me than EC! :cry:

Oh, sweetie! I can't blame you for being terrified! I mean, that's just awful! But, it shouldn't be bad with the drugs. If they say it would tranquilize a horse, I'm sure you'll be so out of it that you won't know where you are all day. Just take a deep breath and tell yourself that this time will be different! :hugs:

I'm glad to know they'll do ICSI for you. That should be some relief to hear! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! All my love, honey!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - you'll be fine with the meds. Trust me. I had my D&E last year and a LEEP procedure in 1999 and had sedation for both. I was terrified before the procedures but once the medication hit I didn't have a care in the world!

Isi - glad to hear from you!! You're testing in a couple of days right? Or do you know something we don't? :winkwink:

Still no word from the office. But I did get a call from the pharmacy that they may have to send over another Ganirelix for tonight so maybe that's my answer! She's waiting to hear back from me.


----------



## mercyme

Good luck, Sammy!!! Can't wait to hear good things when you get back!

Yay, Maxxi, almost at EC! Sooo exciting.

Isi -- have you caved in & tested early? :winkwink:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - are you still testing positive?

I got the call. I'm doing the trigger shot tonight with EC on Thursday at 10. I'm starting to get nervous but the info hasn't settled in yet!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mercy - are you testing BFP?????? Pics pics pics!!!! Wanna see PICS! OOh good luck hun... when is OTD? 

Maxxi - All systems go! Only one day apart!!! Good luck for EC on Thursday hun!!!

Megg - Thanks hun, im really scared but starting to feel a bit better after reading everyones comments. I was I was having local anaesthetic and was put out all together though!!! I think they will do ICSI for us if we want it. Might as well try something new for a change! ha ha ha. I know it doesnt guarantee fertilization but hey ho!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> Mercy - are you testing BFP?????? Pics pics pics!!!! Wanna see PICS! OOh good luck hun... when is OTD?
> 
> Maxxi - All systems go! Only one day apart!!! Good luck for EC on Thursday hun!!!
> 
> Megg - Thanks hun, im really scared but starting to feel a bit better after reading everyones comments. I was I was having local anaesthetic and was put out all together though!!! I think they will do ICSI for us if we want it. Might as well try something new for a change! ha ha ha. I know it doesnt guarantee fertilization but hey ho!


We'll be 3 days apart I think because they transfer on Day 5 for me. Why they're so sure that my embryos will want to hang around for a 5 day transfer I don't know but that's what they tell me.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - are you testing BFP?????? Pics pics pics!!!! Wanna see PICS! OOh good luck hun... when is OTD?
> 
> Maxxi - All systems go! Only one day apart!!! Good luck for EC on Thursday hun!!!
> 
> Megg - Thanks hun, im really scared but starting to feel a bit better after reading everyones comments. I was I was having local anaesthetic and was put out all together though!!! I think they will do ICSI for us if we want it. Might as well try something new for a change! ha ha ha. I know it doesnt guarantee fertilization but hey ho!
> 
> 
> We'll be 3 days apart I think because they transfer on Day 5 for me. Why they're so sure that my embryos will want to hang around for a 5 day transfer I don't know but that's what they tell me.Click to expand...

I dont know what i will do yet... if i get 6 eggs or more then i will probably ask them to take them to blast and risk it since I am not bothered about having frosties (mine always arrest anyway!) but if i get a low number of eggs then I will probably ask them to do a 3 day transfer and get 2 good ones back in there asap since I dont want to risk ending up with nothing... I got BFP with my first IVF and 3 day transfer so its perfectly achievable although never guaranteed of course!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:

Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:

Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!

I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!
> 
> I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:Click to expand...

Uhm... IVF allows for natural selection of sperm... Only the best and brightest get to the eggs. So, some think that means that the chances of quality embryos are better. With ICSI, we're counting on the embryologist to choose the best sperm based on visuals. But, I'd rather chance a slightly less sperm being inserted directly into the egg and fertilizing it than to let "nature take its course" and possibly end up with nothing!


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> Mercy - are you testing BFP?????? Pics pics pics!!!! Wanna see PICS! OOh good luck hun... when is OTD?
> 
> Maxxi - All systems go! Only one day apart!!! Good luck for EC on Thursday hun!!!
> 
> Megg - Thanks hun, im really scared but starting to feel a bit better after reading everyones comments. I was I was having local anaesthetic and was put out all together though!!! I think they will do ICSI for us if we want it. Might as well try something new for a change! ha ha ha. I know it doesnt guarantee fertilization but hey ho!

Gah! I don't want to say it out loud, for fear that it's a false + -- or that it'll end up a chemical or something. . . but yes, I've gotten three days of +. The first was Sun, 6 days past 5 day transfer -- just a ghost of a line, really. Then Monday, a faint line. Then today, a clear but still pale line. I'm kinda worried that I'm just picking up the HCG trigger shot (taken on Nov. 1). And Paul says he's waiting for Friday's blood test to really believe it, as I am using dollar store cheapies. He's totally right. I shouldn't get my hopes up on the basis of such sketchy evidence. So, I'm not going to say BFP yet. But I'll let you all know on Friday.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I'm hopeful!

I've been getting up at 5 for so many days now that I don't know how I'm going to stay up to do my trigger shot at 11:30!! Has anyone had any side effects to Ovidrel?


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!
> 
> I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm... IVF allows for natural selection of sperm... Only the best and brightest get to the eggs. So, some think that means that the chances of quality embryos are better. With ICSI, we're counting on the embryologist to choose the best sperm based on visuals. But, I'd rather chance a slightly less sperm being inserted directly into the egg and fertilizing it than to let "nature take its course" and possibly end up with nothing!Click to expand...

My IVF nurse told me that they do a procedure right before ICSI that mimics natural selection. Sorry I can remember the specifics, but it's a kind of "swim up" technique that shows them what sperm would've made it to the egg. 

As Megg said, ICSI doesn't guarantee fertilization, which is totally what I thought. Apparently, sperm in egg does not mean fertilization -- isn't that crazy? There's another step after that, some kind of division of cells. (I'm so imprecise). So, that's how I had 13 eggs with 8 fertilizing, even though all were ICSI. If the sperm count is low, the odds are fertilization much, much higher than regular IVF procedures.


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!
> 
> I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm... IVF allows for natural selection of sperm... Only the best and brightest get to the eggs. So, some think that means that the chances of quality embryos are better. With ICSI, we're counting on the embryologist to choose the best sperm based on visuals. But, I'd rather chance a slightly less sperm being inserted directly into the egg and fertilizing it than to let "nature take its course" and possibly end up with nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> My IVF nurse told me that they do a procedure right before ICSI that mimics natural selection. Sorry I can remember the specifics, but it's a kind of "swim up" technique that shows them what sperm would've made it to the egg.
> 
> As Megg said, ICSI doesn't guarantee fertilization, which is totally what I thought. Apparently, sperm in egg does not mean fertilization -- isn't that crazy? There's another step after that, some kind of division of cells. (I'm so imprecise). So, that's how I had 13 eggs with 8 fertilizing, even though all were ICSI. If the sperm count is low, the odds are fertilization much, much higher than regular IVF procedures.Click to expand...

Nice to know there is still some degree of natural selection. :)

As far as the other step... The sperm tail has to dissolve and the information stored in the head of the sperm has to incorporate into the egg to make up a 2 pro-nucleus body... Then it needs to split from there. There are more specific terms... but I'm at a loss for them at the moment.


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!
> 
> I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm... IVF allows for natural selection of sperm... Only the best and brightest get to the eggs. So, some think that means that the chances of quality embryos are better. With ICSI, we're counting on the embryologist to choose the best sperm based on visuals. But, I'd rather chance a slightly less sperm being inserted directly into the egg and fertilizing it than to let "nature take its course" and possibly end up with nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> My IVF nurse told me that they do a procedure right before ICSI that mimics natural selection. Sorry I can remember the specifics, but it's a kind of "swim up" technique that shows them what sperm would've made it to the egg.
> 
> As Megg said, ICSI doesn't guarantee fertilization, which is totally what I thought. Apparently, sperm in egg does not mean fertilization -- isn't that crazy? There's another step after that, some kind of division of cells. (I'm so imprecise). So, that's how I had 13 eggs with 8 fertilizing, even though all were ICSI. If the sperm count is low, the odds are fertilization much, much higher than regular IVF procedures.Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to know there is still some degree of natural selection. :)
> 
> As far as the other step... The sperm tail has to dissolve and the information stored in the head of the sperm has to incorporate into the egg to make up a 2 pro-nucleus body... Then it needs to split from there. There are more specific terms... but I'm at a loss for them at the moment.Click to expand...

Dang, you're smart! I couldn't remember that step at all -- I just remember being rather shocked that ICSI was not an automatic fertilization. Seriously, I know way more about reproduction now than I ever thought I would!


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! That's SO exciting, Maxxi!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - It *almost* guarantees fertilization. Its the most they can possibly do! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh right... well that sounds positive! Which only makes me ask the question "why did they ever risk IVF?" Our insurance is paying not us so its not like they care about the money or anything!
> 
> I dont think OH's sample will be that brilliant this time so its probably best for us.... Cant believe i never thought of doing this before! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm... IVF allows for natural selection of sperm... Only the best and brightest get to the eggs. So, some think that means that the chances of quality embryos are better. With ICSI, we're counting on the embryologist to choose the best sperm based on visuals. But, I'd rather chance a slightly less sperm being inserted directly into the egg and fertilizing it than to let "nature take its course" and possibly end up with nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> My IVF nurse told me that they do a procedure right before ICSI that mimics natural selection. Sorry I can remember the specifics, but it's a kind of "swim up" technique that shows them what sperm would've made it to the egg.
> 
> As Megg said, ICSI doesn't guarantee fertilization, which is totally what I thought. Apparently, sperm in egg does not mean fertilization -- isn't that crazy? There's another step after that, some kind of division of cells. (I'm so imprecise). So, that's how I had 13 eggs with 8 fertilizing, even though all were ICSI. If the sperm count is low, the odds are fertilization much, much higher than regular IVF procedures.Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to know there is still some degree of natural selection. :)
> 
> As far as the other step... The sperm tail has to dissolve and the information stored in the head of the sperm has to incorporate into the egg to make up a 2 pro-nucleus body... Then it needs to split from there. There are more specific terms... but I'm at a loss for them at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, you're smart! I couldn't remember that step at all -- I just remember being rather shocked that ICSI was not an automatic fertilization. Seriously, I know way more about reproduction now than I ever thought I would!Click to expand...

More than I ever wanted to know too! LOL


----------



## Blue12

Agree!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, exciting reading your updates!!

Mercyme- oh my gosh, sounding good :happydance: have the tests been getting darker?? if so that would be an awesome sign, cant wait to hear your next update, very excited for you though.

Maxxi and Sammy- :happydance: not too long now, sounds like you guys are close together in your cycle, looking forward to the updates

Meggs- how are you doing? we were going to do the ICSI too, it was recommended to us b/c of DH's sperm count- it has very small risks based on the research he gave us and definitely has large chances of success. I know our clinic does rescue ICSI if not enough eggs fertilize with natural selection but apparently the rescue procedure doesnt have as much success and you should do ICSI from the start. Good luck, I will be following :hugs:

Isi- we are all waiting in anticipation. How are you feeling? I know you are trying to lay low and relax for OTD but we are all rooting for you.

hello to everyone else
:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

OMG!!! Its D-Day..... off i go! My stomach is bruised and sore from the injections and my ovaries hurt a little (not as bad as the first time though) and I am dreading it... Let you know later how i got on ladies. Im so scared! :cry:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - Good Luck!

Hi Britt!

Megg - How are the shots going?

Isi, Mercy - ?

I'm back to the office today for some more blood work. This part I won't miss. I feel a little queasy this morning

I have a question - my ET is scheduled for next Tuesday if all goes well. The next evening (Wednesday) I'm supposed to take a short flight to see my husband's family for Thanksgiving. I'm only staying the night and flying back Thursday. Sound ok or not? I'll ask this morning too but I wanted opinions.


----------



## Sammy2009

I'M BACK!!!!!!! Its all over.... i'm FREEEEE!

The Pethidine was fine... I was still fully awake so that scared the hell out of me especially when I could actually walk into the medical room!

I had my favourite nurse this time and she was very gentle and i hardly even felt her drain the right ovary of its follicles, the left i felt a couple of small sharp pains but nothing compared to last time. She said there were 10 follicles which may contain eggs so i guess the 11th follie wasn't big enough.

OH took the eggs in a heated container to the other hospital lab and later they called me to say that his sample was really really good and they did not really want to do ICSI unless I was adament as they consider the sperm strong enough to fertilize on their own and ICSI has a chance of complications so I said "you are are the experts and if you think it would be better to do IVF then thats fine with me!"

AND....... I GOT 10 EGGS!!!!! :happydance:

I just cannot believe it! 1st IVF i got 6 - all fertilized and 2nd IVF i only got 5 - 3 fertilized but this time 10!!!!! I am over the moon.... I would've been really really pleased with 7 this time since I know i only have 11 follicles in total so i am beyond amazed. This gives us a good chance! ET will be Saturday :happydance:


----------



## mercyme

Yyayayyayayyayay, Sammy!!!!!! OMG, I am so glad to hear good news from you! 10 EGGS! that's super-fantastic. And you weren't in pain -- even better! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Yyayayyayayyayay, Sammy!!!!!! OMG, I am so glad to hear good news from you! 10 EGGS! that's super-fantastic. And you weren't in pain -- even better! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know... im in shock!!! I cant believe it with only 11 follicles... 10 viable on the day! AND i was reading of your BFP this morning before i went but never had chance to reply as we were in a rush!!!

I think there is very little chance that this will be the Progesterone now.... your not taking the injections no? They can cause a false BFP as i was getting them last cycle but with the pessaries then these dont cause a false BFP at all!!!! Its looks like you made it to the finish line hun. Cant wait for Fridays test. All the luck in the world hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Yyayayyayayyayay, Sammy!!!!!! OMG, I am so glad to hear good news from you! 10 EGGS! that's super-fantastic. And you weren't in pain -- even better! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know... im in shock!!! I cant believe it with only 11 follicles... 10 viable on the day! AND i was reading of your BFP this morning before i went but never had chance to reply as we were in a rush!!!
> 
> I think there is very little chance that this will be the Progesterone now.... your not taking the injections no? They can cause a false BFP as i was getting them last cycle but with the pessaries then these dont cause a false BFP at all!!!! Its looks like you made it to the finish line hun. Cant wait for Fridays test. All the luck in the world hun!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, I am taking the progesterone shots -- maybe it is a false +

I tested again today, the line is darker and has been getting progressively darker since Sunday. Does that matter?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

No I haven't tested yet, Maxxi. Beta is tomorrow, so fingers crossed. 

That's great, Sammy. 10 is awesome. Best of luck to you. 

Looks like you have a :bfp: Mercy. Doesn't sound like a false positive to me. I think congrats are in order!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Isi Buttercup said:


> No I haven't tested yet, Maxxi. Beta is tomorrow, so fingers crossed.
> 
> That's great, Sammy. 10 is awesome. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Looks like you have a :bfp: Mercy. Doesn't sound like a false positive to me. I think congrats are in order!!

Thanks... at last i have a bit of a break!

Yep, I agree with you about Mercy... its looking REALLY goooood!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Yyayayyayayyayay, Sammy!!!!!! OMG, I am so glad to hear good news from you! 10 EGGS! that's super-fantastic. And you weren't in pain -- even better! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know... im in shock!!! I cant believe it with only 11 follicles... 10 viable on the day! AND i was reading of your BFP this morning before i went but never had chance to reply as we were in a rush!!!
> 
> I think there is very little chance that this will be the Progesterone now.... your not taking the injections no? They can cause a false BFP as i was getting them last cycle but with the pessaries then these dont cause a false BFP at all!!!! Its looks like you made it to the finish line hun. Cant wait for Fridays test. All the luck in the world hun!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am taking the progesterone shots -- maybe it is a false +
> 
> I tested again today, the line is darker and has been getting progressively darker since Sunday. Does that matter?Click to expand...

I would have personally thought the line would be getting lighter if it was the injections. I tested BFP all the way through the shots and then got a BFP on a FRER BUT the next day it was slightly lighter... i panicked and took a CB Digi and it brought up PREGNANT. Booked a midwife apt (i was two days late for AF at this point) and then took a test just before I went to the apt and it was BFN on the digi. I guess in my case it was the shots but the line was getting lighter not darker. Even if it is the meds are showing a bit of the line I would still think that its a BFP just a bit of meds and a bit of your natural HCG pregnancy hormone.... only if it gets lighter should you be concerned which it isnt doing so personally i think its a BFP and if i were you I would consider myself PREGNANT! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't tested yet, Maxxi. Beta is tomorrow, so fingers crossed.
> 
> That's great, Sammy. 10 is awesome. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Looks like you have a :bfp: Mercy. Doesn't sound like a false positive to me. I think congrats are in order!!
> 
> Thanks... at last i have a bit of a break!
> 
> Yep, I agree with you about Mercy... its looking REALLY goooood!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Eeeeek! I'm scared to get my hopes up! What if it's a chemical? What if it's ectopic? When should I be excited? Maybe Friday after the blood test? Or the next week, as they track my beta levels? It's crazy-making! 

You guys are awesome! :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't tested yet, Maxxi. Beta is tomorrow, so fingers crossed.
> 
> That's great, Sammy. 10 is awesome. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Looks like you have a :bfp: Mercy. Doesn't sound like a false positive to me. I think congrats are in order!!
> 
> Thanks... at last i have a bit of a break!
> 
> Yep, I agree with you about Mercy... its looking REALLY goooood!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek! I'm scared to get my hopes up! What if it's a chemical? What if it's ectopic? When should I be excited? Maybe Friday after the blood test? Or the next week, as they track my beta levels? It's crazy-making!
> 
> You guys are awesome! :flower:Click to expand...

I know how you are feeling... I will never be able to relax either. Even if i'm BFP i will then worry everytime I go to the toilet, about MC, about the same happening as what happened to me last time. Scans will never be a joyous time for me, they will be a nightmare! :cry: I never knew if my was the shots or a chemical and I guess I never will but I will have to try and stay positive, its hard though. I think we have all tried so hard for this its difficult to try and have faith as the goal is so close. As things progress with your pregnancy though you will ease up as you pass the 12 week mark, the following scans. I think if i can just get past the 20 weeks scan this time (IF i get pregnant) then I will start to believe that things might be ok. Its a worrying game.... why cant we just be those people that get pregnant easy, are not really aware of what MIGHT happen and sale through pregnancies with not a care in the world? I feel cheated because of that... Just take one day at a time, relax as much as possible and try and tell yourself that everything is going to be fine and lets pray its a carefree pregnancy with no sickness, no problems and a healthy little baby pops out in 8 months! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

I know -- It didn't even occur to me that I'd have a miscarriage when I got pregnant in February (IUI, total fluke!). So I was pretty shocked when I didn't even make it to the heartbeat u/s (transvag, so they can pick it up at 6 wks). Now, I'm much more cautious -- even still, it would be devastating to miscarry (or have a chemical or ectopic) at this point, after seeing those faint lines. I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> I know -- It didn't even occur to me that I'd have a miscarriage when I got pregnant in February (IUI, total fluke!). So I was pretty shocked when I didn't even make it to the heartbeat u/s (transvag, so they can pick it up at 6 wks). Now, I'm much more cautious -- even still, it would be devastating to miscarry (or have a chemical or ectopic) at this point, after seeing those faint lines. I'm trying not to worry.

What happened with your IUI then? Total fluke? I had this procedure but it failed of course! :haha:

With my last pregnancy i was knicker checking every time i went ot the loo.... expecting one day to see blood. I panicked all the way through the pregnancy and everyone kept saying "Oh for gods sake nothing is going to go wrong!" But i just knew.. i dont know how or why but i just knew something was wrong. It was. maybe I was just always going to be like that all the way through the pregnancy? I think its because i was a bit naive when i came on here... i mean i never even knew when ovulation was during a cycle (lol) so when i read all the bad stories it made me more aware of what could happen. It was only at about 18 weeks that I thought "phew... i think i can relax at last"... several scans had passed, sono said baby looks beautiful every time and i was actually looking forward to the 20 week scan. My world fell apart at that 20 week scan so how can i ever relax again? These things are rare though... Hydro is not all that common and I know there is a really good chance it wont happen again and it was just bad luck.... its not that i worry about. Its the scans, heart beat being present at 8 week scan, still there at 12 weeks. I fear it will just stop once day BUT i shouldnt be like this. There is more chance of everything being ok and I hope to god one day it will be. I suppose everyone goes through these feelings though :shrug:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> I know -- It didn't even occur to me that I'd have a miscarriage when I got pregnant in February (IUI, total fluke!). So I was pretty shocked when I didn't even make it to the heartbeat u/s (transvag, so they can pick it up at 6 wks). Now, I'm much more cautious -- even still, it would be devastating to miscarry (or have a chemical or ectopic) at this point, after seeing those faint lines. I'm trying not to worry.
> 
> What happened with your IUI then? Total fluke? I had this procedure but it failed of course! :haha:
> 
> With my last pregnancy i was knicker checking every time i went ot the loo.... expecting one day to see blood. I panicked all the way through the pregnancy and everyone kept saying "Oh for gods sake nothing is going to go wrong!" But i just knew.. i dont know how or why but i just knew something was wrong. It was. maybe I was just always going to be like that all the way through the pregnancy? I think its because i was a bit naive when i came on here... i mean i never even knew when ovulation was during a cycle (lol) so when i read all the bad stories it made me more aware of what could happen. It was only at about 18 weeks that I thought "phew... i think i can relax at last"... several scans had passed, sono said baby looks beautiful every time and i was actually looking forward to the 20 week scan. My world fell apart at that 20 week scan so how can i ever relax again? These things are rare though... Hydro is not all that common and I know there is a really good chance it wont happen again and it was just bad luck.... its not that i worry about. Its the scans, heart beat being present at 8 week scan, still there at 12 weeks. I fear it will just stop once day BUT i shouldnt be like this. There is more chance of everything being ok and I hope to god one day it will be. I suppose everyone goes through these feelings though :shrug:Click to expand...


I hear you! The thing is -- once I start worrying, when will it EVER stop? I mean, I could be afraid the entire pregnancy of miscarriage or some dreadful syndrome, afraid after the birth of SIDS or disease, afraid all through childhood of kidnapping or accidents, afraid through the teenage years of suicide or drugs or drunk driving. . . It's a slippery slope to complete madness! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

So... I'm trying my damndest to be calm & rational! It's hard!

Oh, the IUI. . . Paul's total motile was 1.5 million -- and we got pregnant. The RE was shocked. After the miscarriage, she told me just how surprised that it happened at all, with such low numbers. Then we tried twice more with no luck -- and I didn't want to wait any more, as I'm fast approaching 36and Paul's FSH levels are really high (signaling impending testicular failure). If we were younger, I probably would've kept trying IUI, hoping for another miracle. Alas! I am not!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Sammy! I hope I'm as lucky as you tomorrow.

Mercy - it really sounds good to me!

I spoke with a nurse today who doesn't recommend my flying next week but tells me to speak with the doctor tomorrow. My husband is NOT happy. See I avoid going down there as much as I can so for me this is a blessing in disguise but for him it's just another time that he has to explain to his family where I am. We didn't tell them about the ivf either. But now he's being a pain and refusing to go himself if I can't go. Ridiculous! He should just go...


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> I know -- It didn't even occur to me that I'd have a miscarriage when I got pregnant in February (IUI, total fluke!). So I was pretty shocked when I didn't even make it to the heartbeat u/s (transvag, so they can pick it up at 6 wks). Now, I'm much more cautious -- even still, it would be devastating to miscarry (or have a chemical or ectopic) at this point, after seeing those faint lines. I'm trying not to worry.
> 
> What happened with your IUI then? Total fluke? I had this procedure but it failed of course! :haha:
> 
> With my last pregnancy i was knicker checking every time i went ot the loo.... expecting one day to see blood. I panicked all the way through the pregnancy and everyone kept saying "Oh for gods sake nothing is going to go wrong!" But i just knew.. i dont know how or why but i just knew something was wrong. It was. maybe I was just always going to be like that all the way through the pregnancy? I think its because i was a bit naive when i came on here... i mean i never even knew when ovulation was during a cycle (lol) so when i read all the bad stories it made me more aware of what could happen. It was only at about 18 weeks that I thought "phew... i think i can relax at last"... several scans had passed, sono said baby looks beautiful every time and i was actually looking forward to the 20 week scan. My world fell apart at that 20 week scan so how can i ever relax again? These things are rare though... Hydro is not all that common and I know there is a really good chance it wont happen again and it was just bad luck.... its not that i worry about. Its the scans, heart beat being present at 8 week scan, still there at 12 weeks. I fear it will just stop once day BUT i shouldnt be like this. There is more chance of everything being ok and I hope to god one day it will be. I suppose everyone goes through these feelings though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear you! The thing is -- once I start worrying, when will it EVER stop? I mean, I could be afraid the entire pregnancy of miscarriage or some dreadful syndrome, afraid after the birth of SIDS or disease, afraid all through childhood of kidnapping or accidents, afraid through the teenage years of suicide or drugs or drunk driving. . . It's a slippery slope to complete madness! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> So... I'm trying my damndest to be calm & rational! It's hard!
> 
> Oh, the IUI. . . Paul's total motile was 1.5 million -- and we got pregnant. The RE was shocked. After the miscarriage, she told me just how surprised that it happened at all, with such low numbers. Then we tried twice more with no luck -- and I didn't want to wait any more, as I'm fast approaching 36and Paul's FSH levels are really high (signaling impending testicular failure). If we were younger, I probably would've kept trying IUI, hoping for another miracle. Alas! I am not!Click to expand...

Lol... i think you are the same as me. God what a couple we are eh? I have already been down the SIDS thing and having a 12 year old, now going through the accident thing.... lol. You do chill out though. I think once the baby is home and you have got over the first few weeks then you dont think like that anymore, you sort of forget it thankfully. Kids are a worry though for sure, i have been in tears many times when DD has been home late from horse riding and want picking up her phone. Then she wandering saying "Hi MUM!!!" with not a care in the world... lol. 

Gosh we had IUI and OH's sperm count was 80 million and 60 million post wash and it never worked! Just goes to show you eh? Its only takes one!. We have more or less unlimited IUI's since we have to have private medical insurance in Holland but i never see many success stories with it so after the first one i gave up. I am 38 years old myself now and 39 December 28th so i dont have much time left myself otherwise I would just do one of them every month i think! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Sorry you have to deal with all that stress, Maxxi -- are you hoping the dr will clear you to fly, or do you secretly want to stay home? :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Congrats Sammy! I hope I'm as lucky as you tomorrow.
> 
> Mercy - it really sounds good to me!
> 
> I spoke with a nurse today who doesn't recommend my flying next week but tells me to speak with the doctor tomorrow. My husband is NOT happy. See I avoid going down there as much as I can so for me this is a blessing in disguise but for him it's just another time that he has to explain to his family where I am. We didn't tell them about the ivf either. But now he's being a pain and refusing to go himself if I can't go. Ridiculous! He should just go...

Maxxi hun i hope you are as well chick! :hugs:

I wouldve said that its fine to fly.... did they give you a reason why you couldnt? MEN they can be awkward creatures! :dohh:


----------



## flower18

Hi Ladies...Sorry I've been MIA throughout my whole IVF/ICSI process, but I wanted to share my experience... I had 42 eggs retrieved, 38 went on to fertilize and 16 became blasts. I was told I'd be lucky if we got to do a fresh cycle because I had signs that I over stimulated. He told me the day of my retrieval be prepared to do a frozen transfer! I did a protocol and fought it off (to the amazement of my doctor) We transferred 1 FRESH blast (5-days after) We wanted to transfer 2 but the doctor was against it and said I could still get very sick...so we didn't want to chance it. 
Throughout the whole two week wait, I had cramps on and off, and a few days of light spotting (I thought OMG, this is implantation, it worked).....well I was wrong, today was the results of my beta and I got a BFN :( I'm devastated and so is my hubby, we've been trying for 2 years (this was our first IVF/ICSI attempt) We do feel lucky though that there are 15 more blasts waiting for us, but I just don&#8217;t feel hopeful, it this great blast didn&#8217;t work, what makes the other 15 better? Ya know? I&#8217;m probably not making sense! 
The pain of a failed cycle is unreal, I now understand what some of you unfortunate ladies who have had to go through that pain&#8230; what it feels like...it's like someone took your insides out! :( How do I mentally prepare myself for a FET... I'm just to distraught but don't want to give up just yet!!!! :( 
HELP!!!!
To all the ladies who are currently going through your cycle, I wish you the best in the end! I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone! :(


----------



## mercyme

flower18 said:


> Hi Ladies...Sorry I've been MIA throughout my whole IVF/ICSI process, but I wanted to share my experience... I had 42 eggs retrieved, 38 went on to fertilize and 16 became blasts. I was told I'd be lucky if we got to do a fresh cycle because I had signs that I over stimulated. He told me the day of my retrieval be prepared to do a frozen transfer! I did a protocol and fought it off (to the amazement of my doctor) We transferred 1 FRESH blast (5-days after) We wanted to transfer 2 but the doctor was against it and said I could still get very sick...so we didn't want to chance it.
> Throughout the whole two week wait, I had cramps on and off, and a few days of light spotting (I thought OMG, this is implantation, it worked).....well I was wrong, today was the results of my beta and I got a BFN :( I'm devastated and so is my hubby, we've been trying for 2 years (this was our first IVF/ICSI attempt) We do feel lucky though that there are 15 more blasts waiting for us, but I just dont feel hopeful, it this great blast didnt work, what makes the other 15 better? Ya know? Im probably not making sense!
> The pain of a failed cycle is unreal, I now understand what some of you unfortunate ladies who have had to go through that pain what it feels like...it's like someone took your insides out! :( How do I mentally prepare myself for a FET... I'm just to distraught but don't want to give up just yet!!!! :(
> HELP!!!!
> To all the ladies who are currently going through your cycle, I wish you the best in the end! I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone! :(


:hugs::hugs:

You still have 15 -- that's amazing. Lots of potential there. Reproduction & reproductive medicine is such a weird thing, so much unpredictability. Surely one of those little frosties will make it? I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> I'M BACK!!!!!!! Its all over.... i'm FREEEEE!
> 
> The Pethidine was fine... I was still fully awake so that scared the hell out of me especially when I could actually walk into the medical room!
> 
> I had my favourite nurse this time and she was very gentle and i hardly even felt her drain the right ovary of its follicles, the left i felt a couple of small sharp pains but nothing compared to last time. She said there were 10 follicles which may contain eggs so i guess the 11th follie wasn't big enough.
> 
> OH took the eggs in a heated container to the other hospital lab and later they called me to say that his sample was really really good and they did not really want to do ICSI unless I was adament as they consider the sperm strong enough to fertilize on their own and ICSI has a chance of complications so I said "you are are the experts and if you think it would be better to do IVF then thats fine with me!"
> 
> AND....... I GOT 10 EGGS!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I just cannot believe it! 1st IVF i got 6 - all fertilized and 2nd IVF i only got 5 - 3 fertilized but this time 10!!!!! I am over the moon.... I would've been really really pleased with 7 this time since I know i only have 11 follicles in total so i am beyond amazed. This gives us a good chance! ET will be Saturday :happydance:

That's great news, honey! I'm SO happy for you! :)



mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Yyayayyayayyayay, Sammy!!!!!! OMG, I am so glad to hear good news from you! 10 EGGS! that's super-fantastic. And you weren't in pain -- even better! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know... im in shock!!! I cant believe it with only 11 follicles... 10 viable on the day! AND i was reading of your BFP this morning before i went but never had chance to reply as we were in a rush!!!
> 
> I think there is very little chance that this will be the Progesterone now.... your not taking the injections no? They can cause a false BFP as i was getting them last cycle but with the pessaries then these dont cause a false BFP at all!!!! Its looks like you made it to the finish line hun. Cant wait for Fridays test. All the luck in the world hun!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am taking the progesterone shots -- maybe it is a false +
> 
> I tested again today, the line is darker and has been getting progressively darker since Sunday. Does that matter?Click to expand...

I can't find anything online that suggests a progesterone shot can give you a false + HPT. Progesterone doesn't do that. It can't. I don't get it... But, I've found a million websites saying that progesterone shots have nothing to do with HCG or a + HPT. Maybe if the shot had HCG in it, sure. But, definitely not if its just progesterone like most of them are. Plus, it wouldn't have gone negative or nearly negative first and then gotten darker. That's not how false + work!

You're pregnant... So, let me go ahead and say CONGRATS!!! :hugs:



Isi Buttercup said:


> No I haven't tested yet, Maxxi. Beta is tomorrow, so fingers crossed.
> 
> That's great, Sammy. 10 is awesome. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Looks like you have a :bfp: Mercy. Doesn't sound like a false positive to me. I think congrats are in order!!

Ooh! FX'd for you, Isi! How you feeling about it all?



flower18 said:


> Hi Ladies...Sorry I've been MIA throughout my whole IVF/ICSI process, but I wanted to share my experience... I had 42 eggs retrieved, 38 went on to fertilize and 16 became blasts. I was told I'd be lucky if we got to do a fresh cycle because I had signs that I over stimulated. He told me the day of my retrieval be prepared to do a frozen transfer! I did a protocol and fought it off (to the amazement of my doctor) We transferred 1 FRESH blast (5-days after) We wanted to transfer 2 but the doctor was against it and said I could still get very sick...so we didn't want to chance it.
> Throughout the whole two week wait, I had cramps on and off, and a few days of light spotting (I thought OMG, this is implantation, it worked).....well I was wrong, today was the results of my beta and I got a BFN :( I'm devastated and so is my hubby, we've been trying for 2 years (this was our first IVF/ICSI attempt) We do feel lucky though that there are 15 more blasts waiting for us, but I just dont feel hopeful, it this great blast didnt work, what makes the other 15 better? Ya know? Im probably not making sense!
> The pain of a failed cycle is unreal, I now understand what some of you unfortunate ladies who have had to go through that pain what it feels like...it's like someone took your insides out! :( How do I mentally prepare myself for a FET... I'm just to distraught but don't want to give up just yet!!!! :(
> HELP!!!!
> To all the ladies who are currently going through your cycle, I wish you the best in the end! I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone! :(

:hugs: I don't have any words of wisdom... but I hope you find a way to get through this and press on.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... AFM... Shots are going well. No problems after that 1st one. 1 every morning at the moment. Last BCP is today! :yipee: Then, I start stimming 1 week from Saturday!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.

Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.
> 
> Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!

I know how you feel hun... I am, just wondering why, with 10 eggs, are they not taking these to blast? You know if they fertilise and all that.... Why do we have a letter stating Saturday without even seeing how they go? Do i not get a choice? I know the doctor once said to me that they see how they get along... I am now suspecting that OH has arranged a Saturday transfer so he doesnt have to take time off work on Monday and if he HAS considered his job more important than our future there will for sure be hell to pay! Since i dont speak Dutch, my friend is going to call the hospital tomorrow and quiz them over this. He claims he asked about blast stage but then claims they just gave him a letter and said they have a procedure and ET will be on Saturday... I find this hard to believe personally....:growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.
> 
> Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!
> 
> I know how you feel hun... I am, just wondering why, with 10 eggs, are they not taking these to blast? You know if they fertilise and all that.... Why do we have a letter stating Saturday without even seeing how they go? Do i not get a choice? I know the doctor once said to me that they see how they get along... I am now suspecting that OH has arranged a Saturday transfer so he doesnt have to take time off work on Monday and if he HAS considered his job more important than our future there will for sure be hell to pay! Since i dont speak Dutch, my friend is going to call the hospital tomorrow and quiz them over this. He claims he asked about blast stage but then claims they just gave him a letter and said they have a procedure and ET will be on Saturday... I find this hard to believe personally....:growlmad:Click to expand...

That doesn't seem very logical, does it? Hmm... I wonder too! I would definitely see if you could get them to wait to blast stage!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.
> 
> Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!
> 
> I know how you feel hun... I am, just wondering why, with 10 eggs, are they not taking these to blast? You know if they fertilise and all that.... Why do we have a letter stating Saturday without even seeing how they go? Do i not get a choice? I know the doctor once said to me that they see how they get along... I am now suspecting that OH has arranged a Saturday transfer so he doesnt have to take time off work on Monday and if he HAS considered his job more important than our future there will for sure be hell to pay! Since i dont speak Dutch, my friend is going to call the hospital tomorrow and quiz them over this. He claims he asked about blast stage but then claims they just gave him a letter and said they have a procedure and ET will be on Saturday... I find this hard to believe personally....:growlmad:Click to expand...


Ooooh you should definitely check that out! I'm just upset that my husband's upset. I agreed to go in the first place because I always get out of going and I know that that's not fair to him. When they came up with my tentative schedule it showed that I wouldn't have had a problem going. But then the schedule was pushed forward 5 days for reasons beyond my control and so now Thanksgiving is affected. He says he's angry at himself because his instinct told him not to confirm with Thanksgiving but you know what? His getting angry makes me feel like he has no idea how hard this has been/will be for me. Why does there need to be all this negative energy flying around? I don't know if he's just clueless or truly believes that the ivf will work regardless of what I do and so in his mind flying should be no big deal. I also get panicky on planes now after a BAD experience with turbulence when I went over to Europe this summer. I usually take something but I won't be able to for that flight. He's so in for it when I get home later :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.
> 
> Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!
> 
> I know how you feel hun... I am, just wondering why, with 10 eggs, are they not taking these to blast? You know if they fertilise and all that.... Why do we have a letter stating Saturday without even seeing how they go? Do i not get a choice? I know the doctor once said to me that they see how they get along... I am now suspecting that OH has arranged a Saturday transfer so he doesnt have to take time off work on Monday and if he HAS considered his job more important than our future there will for sure be hell to pay! Since i dont speak Dutch, my friend is going to call the hospital tomorrow and quiz them over this. He claims he asked about blast stage but then claims they just gave him a letter and said they have a procedure and ET will be on Saturday... I find this hard to believe personally....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh you should definitely check that out! I'm just upset that my husband's upset. I agreed to go in the first place because I always get out of going and I know that that's not fair to him. When they came up with my tentative schedule it showed that I wouldn't have had a problem going. But then the schedule was pushed forward 5 days for reasons beyond my control and so now Thanksgiving is affected. He says he's angry at himself because his instinct told him not to confirm with Thanksgiving but you know what? His getting angry makes me feel like he has no idea how hard this has been/will be for me. Why does there need to be all this negative energy flying around? I don't know if he's just clueless or truly believes that the ivf will work regardless of what I do and so in his mind flying should be no big deal. I also get panicky on planes now after a BAD experience with turbulence when I went over to Europe this summer. I usually take something but I won't be able to for that flight. He's so in for it when I get home later :growlmad:Click to expand...

My Oh and I have loads of arguments over the same thing... for example today the hospital said go home and rest and relax and he asked if i was going to do anything today around the house since im not in work!!!! :growlmad: Imactually in a fair bit of pain now the pain killers have worn off and got bad pains in my stomach and it hurts. He said "ahhh you said it didnt hurt much, your fine!!!" Cheeky fucker. I have just had my ovaries stabbed and now im feeling it but he wants me to clean the house. He never has any sympathy or understands... strolling round the house saying "yeah i think it might work this time" Oooh my

Mr confident clogs ay? It isnt that bloody cut and dried... i only wish it was! Shame he doesnt feel the need to ring the hospital and ask them to take to blast if we get that far.... but then hey we will never need that extra chance cos we are OBVIOUSLY going to get pregnant cos this is IVF and thats what it does!!!! Doofus! :dohh:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you got me! I don't really want to go. But since I avoid going as much as I possibly can I'll do whatever the doctor says I can do even if that means going.
> 
> Sammy - the nurse didn't think that flying would cause any serious problems but she says that they always recommend giving your body as much of a rest as you can after transfer. She said that she likes to tell people to act like couch potatoes and not run around and that flying on the worst days of the year constitutes running around. We'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. And yes men are awkward among many other things. I'm just pissed that he's pissed. I mean what's more important - not pissing the family off or ivf? It's not looking like ivf is the answer to that question!
> 
> I know how you feel hun... I am, just wondering why, with 10 eggs, are they not taking these to blast? You know if they fertilise and all that.... Why do we have a letter stating Saturday without even seeing how they go? Do i not get a choice? I know the doctor once said to me that they see how they get along... I am now suspecting that OH has arranged a Saturday transfer so he doesnt have to take time off work on Monday and if he HAS considered his job more important than our future there will for sure be hell to pay! Since i dont speak Dutch, my friend is going to call the hospital tomorrow and quiz them over this. He claims he asked about blast stage but then claims they just gave him a letter and said they have a procedure and ET will be on Saturday... I find this hard to believe personally....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't seem very logical, does it? Hmm... I wonder too! I would definitely see if you could get them to wait to blast stage!Click to expand...

Not to me no... if i only got 5 eggs fair enough, last time we never asked for them to go to blast and we were right not to since only 3 fertilized anyway but with 10? Of course it depends how many fertilize but he should have discussed this with them all the same.... he is just worried about taking more time off work, im more concerned about this working and not having to go through this again because we achieved our goal... MEN!!! They p*ss me right off sometimes! I will ask but 3 day... 5 day.... I will take whatever as long as i get the chance! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Getting ready to go for EC. I hope I get some good ones! 

Sammy - how are you feeling?

Mercy and Isi - any more news?

Hi Megg!

And lots of hugs Flower. I'm sorry to seemingly have ignored your post. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Getting ready to go for EC. I hope I get some good ones!
> 
> Sammy - how are you feeling?
> 
> Mercy and Isi - any more news?
> 
> Hi Megg!
> 
> And lots of hugs Flower. I'm sorry to seemingly have ignored your post. How are you feeling?


Hi, oooh oooh im really excited for you! How many follies you got? Make sure you post as soon as you get back and GOOD LUCK!!!

Im feeling ok... bruised and uncomforatble but back at work and coping ok. I suppose its to be expected after being stabbed! :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Getting ready to go for EC. I hope I get some good ones!
> 
> Sammy - how are you feeling?
> 
> Mercy and Isi - any more news?
> 
> Hi Megg!
> 
> And lots of hugs Flower. I'm sorry to seemingly have ignored your post. How are you feeling?


Flower i dont know if i replied to your post... quite possibly but if not then im so very sorry for how this worked out for you and I wish you all thevery best of luck with future treatment. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!

Oooh great stuff hun!!!

Humphhh... they won't even give me my fertility report until Saturday. We rang them but they said that they dont do this since more often than not some keel over inbetween EC and ET so they dont like to disallusion people. Straight to the point and as sympathetic as ever... stupid Dutch! :growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!

Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!

Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!

AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...


----------



## Sammy2009

You know its times like these that I wonder why i even bother going through this procedure... I am actually fertile but i go through this because of OH's negligence and poor lifestyle... because he drinks so much strong black coffee, because he drinks alcohol every night, because he smokes 20 fags a day, i have to go through this! And the thanks i get? Conversation from last night...

*I return back from hospita,l having been instructed to relax by the hospital and take it easy for the rest of the day, and lie on settee*

OH - So are you going to do anything today since your not going work?
ME - Allan i have just had my ovaries stabbed, I am feeling sore and have been told to relax
OH - Achhhht!!!! - You are fine, even you said the procedure didnt hurt, you were asleep
ME - ASLEEP????I was closing my eyes to try and concentrate on blocking out the pain! And i never said it was not painful, I said it wasnt as bad as last time!
OH - Right so you are leaving it for me to do when i get home then? (BTW the house is not a pit, just some dusting, tidying up - ALL OF IT HIS CRAP!)
ME - Right ok, i'll do it (i start dusting, tidying while in pain)
*OH Lets me get on with it and leaves the house*

OH comes in later after work and finds me with a quilt lying on the settee and says:

OH - Are you not feeling well?
ME - Disgusted at his lack of sympathy i reply - "Allan i have had my bits stabbed 10 times, i'm sore and I hurt and the anaesthetic has worn off now
OH - You're fine... you said it never hurt
ME - I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT HURT!!!! 

What an unsympathetic, f*cking cock sucking, disrespectful piece of SHIT!

Today I said we will talk to the hospital about a 5 day transfer and he says:

OH - "WHATTTTTT???? so when will that be????" 
ME - Monday
OH - MONDAY!!! Oh FFS i can't do Monday I have a full agenda
ME - I told you yesterday when you took the eggs yesterday that I was asking for a 5 day transfer
OH - No you didnt
ME - Yes i did i wrote it on the piece of paper for you to ask them"
*starts going crazy swearing and flapping his arms, acting like a spoilt child throwing all his toys out the pram
ME - Forget the whole thing there is NOT going to be a transfer anymore, you concentrate on your freaking job like you always do and put our family second to that - like you always do!

I can honestly say that in nearly 4 years I have never met anyone with such a selfish unsympathetic attitude who only ever thinks about himself, constantly puts his work before doctors appointments for me and DD, dentists, hospital appointments... everything basically. Another example, i fell down the stairs one day and nearly killed myself. He lied to me saying the doctors said nothing was broken i was fine, admitting he thought i was exaggerating my arm hurting so much and i was on a box of pain killers a day and constantly crying. 11 days later i had to go to the hospital cos i was in so much pain I could no longer stand it and it was broken in two places!!!!

Example number 2: My dad died... we flew to Spain to arrange the funeral for mum. He stayed with friends for the whole time, did nothing to help, got pissed every night and lay in bed hung over most of the following days while I ran around in 35 degrees of heat, 4 months PREGNANT consoling my mum and generally doing everything I could to arrange the funeral since my mum was too distraught to do so and this is what Allan says....

As we are sitting outside a bar one night trying to pick music for dads funeral he walks up to us PISSED and says:

"I don't think you should waste our money on buying your dad any flowers for his funeral, I think you should use the money to take our friends out for a meal to say thanks for letting me stay with them. You do not even want to KNOW my reaction but i'm well surprised he is still living! What a piece of shit. My friend has told me uppteen times at work to get rid of the piece of crap, my friend in Spain even offered for me to stay with her just so I could escape him and my mum hates his fucking guts after the comment about my dads flowers for her "deceased husband of 50 years" I can understand why...

Now you tell me girls what you would do and what you think... be honest. If you think I am over reacting tell me. If you think he is the lowest form of life and a complete w*nker then feel completely free to do so! I am beyond angry... I have had ENOUGH. I really don't think I want this awful person in my life any longer.... I am not only upset... I AM FUMING!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

Oh, dear. Sammy, I don't know what to say. Relationships are such personal things -- what works for one may be hell for another. I wonder if he has some really wonderful, counterbalancing traits that help you put up with the crappy bits? Is there something that makes it work? Something about him that makes you melt? You both sound like very passionate, expressive people -- that can be amazing & awful at the very same time. It could mean that you're really honest with each other, and that's how your relationship works -- getting super-angry, then getting over it? I don't know, hun! You're the only one that can say if it's worth it or not. But either way, the stress can't be good for your body! Hope things work out. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm sorry your upset Sammy but as Mercyme says he must have good points or you'd have never made it this far. 

Sometimes though IVF makes it all the harder as you want a baby so much that you forget about the whole relationship too. If you could get pregnant naturally would you still be with him. Sorry I'm not explaining myself very well here. If it wasn't for IVF would you be with him? Silly question I know but sometime we think this is the only way to have a baby but if there's nothing wrong with you, there's no reason why you can't be happy with someone else and have family of your own naturally.

But, in the end its up to you. 

I really do hope he takes a think to himself. You've been through a procedure and your body needs time to recover. I just hope you get time to relax after ET as that is going to be mega important and I don't want you running around doing the damn dusting, your body needs time to relax and let that little embie(s) snuggle in :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!
> 
> Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!
> 
> Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!
> 
> AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...Click to expand...

Mercyme OMG I am SOOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance: and early huge congrats!!

Sammy- love I hope things get better, just try to focus on yourself as you need to stay happy and relaxed- guys just dont get us honestly we are not super heros we need down time and we need to recover. Sounds like you had an excellent egg retrieval though :thumbup:

hope everyone else is well, where is Isi???? i hope we get an update from her soon

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!

That's fantastic! :hugs:



Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!
> 
> Oooh great stuff hun!!!
> 
> Humphhh... they won't even give me my fertility report until Saturday. We rang them but they said that they dont do this since more often than not some keel over inbetween EC and ET so they dont like to disallusion people. Straight to the point and as sympathetic as ever... stupid Dutch! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's ridiculous! I've never heard of not getting a fertilization report the next day! :wacko:



mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!
> 
> Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!
> 
> Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!
> 
> AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...Click to expand...

I'd say its official, honey! :wohoo: CONGRATS! You're PREGNANT! :yipee:



Sammy2009 said:


> You know its times like these that I wonder why i even bother going through this procedure... I am actually fertile but i go through this because of OH's negligence and poor lifestyle... because he drinks so much strong black coffee, because he drinks alcohol every night, because he smokes 20 fags a day, i have to go through this! And the thanks i get? Conversation from last night...
> 
> *I return back from hospita,l having been instructed to relax by the hospital and take it easy for the rest of the day, and lie on settee*
> 
> OH - So are you going to do anything today since your not going work?
> ME - Allan i have just had my ovaries stabbed, I am feeling sore and have been told to relax
> OH - Achhhht!!!! - You are fine, even you said the procedure didnt hurt, you were asleep
> ME - ASLEEP????I was closing my eyes to try and concentrate on blocking out the pain! And i never said it was not painful, I said it wasnt as bad as last time!
> OH - Right so you are leaving it for me to do when i get home then? (BTW the house is not a pit, just some dusting, tidying up - ALL OF IT HIS CRAP!)
> ME - Right ok, i'll do it (i start dusting, tidying while in pain)
> *OH Lets me get on with it and leaves the house*
> 
> OH comes in later after work and finds me with a quilt lying on the settee and says:
> 
> OH - Are you not feeling well?
> ME - Disgusted at his lack of sympathy i reply - "Allan i have had my bits stabbed 10 times, i'm sore and I hurt and the anaesthetic has worn off now
> OH - You're fine... you said it never hurt
> ME - I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT HURT!!!!
> 
> What an unsympathetic, f*cking cock sucking, disrespectful piece of SHIT!
> 
> Today I said we will talk to the hospital about a 5 day transfer and he says:
> 
> OH - "WHATTTTTT???? so when will that be????"
> ME - Monday
> OH - MONDAY!!! Oh FFS i can't do Monday I have a full agenda
> ME - I told you yesterday when you took the eggs yesterday that I was asking for a 5 day transfer
> OH - No you didnt
> ME - Yes i did i wrote it on the piece of paper for you to ask them"
> *starts going crazy swearing and flapping his arms, acting like a spoilt child throwing all his toys out the pram
> ME - Forget the whole thing there is NOT going to be a transfer anymore, you concentrate on your freaking job like you always do and put our family second to that - like you always do!
> 
> I can honestly say that in nearly 4 years I have never met anyone with such a selfish unsympathetic attitude who only ever thinks about himself, constantly puts his work before doctors appointments for me and DD, dentists, hospital appointments... everything basically. Another example, i fell down the stairs one day and nearly killed myself. He lied to me saying the doctors said nothing was broken i was fine, admitting he thought i was exaggerating my arm hurting so much and i was on a box of pain killers a day and constantly crying. 11 days later i had to go to the hospital cos i was in so much pain I could no longer stand it and it was broken in two places!!!!
> 
> Example number 2: My dad died... we flew to Spain to arrange the funeral for mum. He stayed with friends for the whole time, did nothing to help, got pissed every night and lay in bed hung over most of the following days while I ran around in 35 degrees of heat, 4 months PREGNANT consoling my mum and generally doing everything I could to arrange the funeral since my mum was too distraught to do so and this is what Allan says....
> 
> As we are sitting outside a bar one night trying to pick music for dads funeral he walks up to us PISSED and says:
> 
> "I don't think you should waste our money on buying your dad any flowers for his funeral, I think you should use the money to take our friends out for a meal to say thanks for letting me stay with them. You do not even want to KNOW my reaction but i'm well surprised he is still living! What a piece of shit. My friend has told me uppteen times at work to get rid of the piece of crap, my friend in Spain even offered for me to stay with her just so I could escape him and my mum hates his fucking guts after the comment about my dads flowers for her "deceased husband of 50 years" I can understand why...
> 
> Now you tell me girls what you would do and what you think... be honest. If you think I am over reacting tell me. If you think he is the lowest form of life and a complete w*nker then feel completely free to do so! I am beyond angry... I have had ENOUGH. I really don't think I want this awful person in my life any longer.... I am not only upset... I AM FUMING!!!! :growlmad:

Maybe the other girls are right and are some good points too... you should probably listen to them, as they sound more sensible than me. Me though? I think he sounds like a douche bag that could use his teeth kicked in for some of those things. I hope he's not so bad most of the time... And, there's got to be some reason you've kept him around. But, I'm in shock of how he was acting. That's not the proper way for an adult man to conduct himself, in my opinion! :hugs:



Britt11 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!
> 
> Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!
> 
> Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!
> 
> AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...Click to expand...
> 
> Mercyme OMG I am SOOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance: and early huge congrats!!
> 
> Sammy- love I hope things get better, just try to focus on yourself as you need to stay happy and relaxed- guys just dont get us honestly we are not super heros we need down time and we need to recover. Sounds like you had an excellent egg retrieval though :thumbup:
> 
> hope everyone else is well, where is Isi???? i hope we get an update from her soon
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Isi updated her journal with a BFN... :cry: She was pretty upset. I don't know that she'll be back in here right away! :(


----------



## Blue12

My heart is broken for Isi. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Mine too! I was waiting around her journal for the announcement... and I was just gutted when I read her post. :cry:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - that's horrible news about Isi. I thought that her OTD was tomorrow though. One day could make a difference but I'm only going by what was on the first page of this thread with regards to her OTD.

Mercy - congrats!! That BFP won't change within 24 hours so you're good to go!

Hi Britt, wallie amd blu!

Sammy - :hugs:. Around 7 years ago I was dating a guy who was wrong for me on many different levels (well maybe on all) but what made me realize it most intensely is that he wasn't there for me in any meaningful way when my only sibling, my brother, died. This guy did nothing but create more stress for me during what was the worst time in my life. While I don't think my husband gets it 100% of the time 100% they way I think he should (hence our Thanksgiving tiff) he's basically a good, honest, sweet guy who wants and tries to take care of me. I always say trust your gut. Is your pain better? I felt it bad when the sedation wore off but thankfully the iv pain meds kicked in and so far I've been ok.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know. Her post said she might be back when she feels better... but I hope she doesn't mind that I'm reposting what she said in her journal here. I know you all care for her too... and this is easier than tracking down her journal for yourselves. 

If you read this, Isi... I hope you don't mind me post it. Thinking of you, lovely! My thoughts are with you and your OH! :hugs:




Isi Buttercup said:


> :bfn:
> 
> I spotted briefly yesterday evening and had my DH get me a clear blue digital. It read "Not Pregnant". Spotting stopped but didn't really hold out much hope for my blood test. That came back negative as well. My doctor says they don't do quantitative tests, that it might still be too early and that we repeat the test next week, but I know better than to do that to myself. I know its over. There's been no more spotting but I guess its only a matter of time before af shows.
> 
> I'm really shattered now and can't stop crying. Maybe I'll come back on when I feel better. Thanks for all your support


----------



## Britt11

oh no, thanks for letting us know Meggs, I am so sad for Isi....not fair at all, gosh I was really hoping....we are here for you Isi when you are ready
hugs


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!
> 
> That's fantastic! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh great stuff hun!!!
> 
> Humphhh... they won't even give me my fertility report until Saturday. We rang them but they said that they dont do this since more often than not some keel over inbetween EC and ET so they dont like to disallusion people. Straight to the point and as sympathetic as ever... stupid Dutch! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> That's ridiculous! I've never heard of not getting a fertilization report the next day! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!
> 
> Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!
> 
> AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say its official, honey! :wohoo: CONGRATS! You're PREGNANT! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> You know its times like these that I wonder why i even bother going through this procedure... I am actually fertile but i go through this because of OH's negligence and poor lifestyle... because he drinks so much strong black coffee, because he drinks alcohol every night, because he smokes 20 fags a day, i have to go through this! And the thanks i get? Conversation from last night...
> 
> *I return back from hospita,l having been instructed to relax by the hospital and take it easy for the rest of the day, and lie on settee*
> 
> OH - So are you going to do anything today since your not going work?
> ME - Allan i have just had my ovaries stabbed, I am feeling sore and have been told to relax
> OH - Achhhht!!!! - You are fine, even you said the procedure didnt hurt, you were asleep
> ME - ASLEEP????I was closing my eyes to try and concentrate on blocking out the pain! And i never said it was not painful, I said it wasnt as bad as last time!
> OH - Right so you are leaving it for me to do when i get home then? (BTW the house is not a pit, just some dusting, tidying up - ALL OF IT HIS CRAP!)
> ME - Right ok, i'll do it (i start dusting, tidying while in pain)
> *OH Lets me get on with it and leaves the house*
> 
> OH comes in later after work and finds me with a quilt lying on the settee and says:
> 
> OH - Are you not feeling well?
> ME - Disgusted at his lack of sympathy i reply - "Allan i have had my bits stabbed 10 times, i'm sore and I hurt and the anaesthetic has worn off now
> OH - You're fine... you said it never hurt
> ME - I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT HURT!!!!
> 
> What an unsympathetic, f*cking cock sucking, disrespectful piece of SHIT!
> 
> Today I said we will talk to the hospital about a 5 day transfer and he says:
> 
> OH - "WHATTTTTT???? so when will that be????"
> ME - Monday
> OH - MONDAY!!! Oh FFS i can't do Monday I have a full agenda
> ME - I told you yesterday when you took the eggs yesterday that I was asking for a 5 day transfer
> OH - No you didnt
> ME - Yes i did i wrote it on the piece of paper for you to ask them"
> *starts going crazy swearing and flapping his arms, acting like a spoilt child throwing all his toys out the pram
> ME - Forget the whole thing there is NOT going to be a transfer anymore, you concentrate on your freaking job like you always do and put our family second to that - like you always do!
> 
> I can honestly say that in nearly 4 years I have never met anyone with such a selfish unsympathetic attitude who only ever thinks about himself, constantly puts his work before doctors appointments for me and DD, dentists, hospital appointments... everything basically. Another example, i fell down the stairs one day and nearly killed myself. He lied to me saying the doctors said nothing was broken i was fine, admitting he thought i was exaggerating my arm hurting so much and i was on a box of pain killers a day and constantly crying. 11 days later i had to go to the hospital cos i was in so much pain I could no longer stand it and it was broken in two places!!!!
> 
> Example number 2: My dad died... we flew to Spain to arrange the funeral for mum. He stayed with friends for the whole time, did nothing to help, got pissed every night and lay in bed hung over most of the following days while I ran around in 35 degrees of heat, 4 months PREGNANT consoling my mum and generally doing everything I could to arrange the funeral since my mum was too distraught to do so and this is what Allan says....
> 
> As we are sitting outside a bar one night trying to pick music for dads funeral he walks up to us PISSED and says:
> 
> "I don't think you should waste our money on buying your dad any flowers for his funeral, I think you should use the money to take our friends out for a meal to say thanks for letting me stay with them. You do not even want to KNOW my reaction but i'm well surprised he is still living! What a piece of shit. My friend has told me uppteen times at work to get rid of the piece of crap, my friend in Spain even offered for me to stay with her just so I could escape him and my mum hates his fucking guts after the comment about my dads flowers for her "deceased husband of 50 years" I can understand why...
> 
> Now you tell me girls what you would do and what you think... be honest. If you think I am over reacting tell me. If you think he is the lowest form of life and a complete w*nker then feel completely free to do so! I am beyond angry... I have had ENOUGH. I really don't think I want this awful person in my life any longer.... I am not only upset... I AM FUMING!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the other girls are right and are some good points too... you should probably listen to them, as they sound more sensible than me. Me though? I think he sounds like a douche bag that could use his teeth kicked in for some of those things. I hope he's not so bad most of the time... And, there's got to be some reason you've kept him around. But, I'm in shock of how he was acting. That's not the proper way for an adult man to conduct himself, in my opinion! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 11 eggs. Tomorrow I'll get a fertilization count. Off to bed!Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! Great news, maxxi!!!
> 
> Sammy, your doctors are kinda weird -- I mean, I get their logic & all, but who doesn't disclose that information to the patient?? I have high hopes that you get good news, too!
> 
> AFM, should I say it? should I wait? .... eeeek! Let me put it this way, I've taken five pg tests & have gotten a progressively stronger, darker second line. I think I got the BFP!?! It'll be more official tomorrow, after the blood test...Click to expand...
> 
> Mercyme OMG I am SOOOOOO excited for you :happydance::happydance: and early huge congrats!!
> 
> Sammy- love I hope things get better, just try to focus on yourself as you need to stay happy and relaxed- guys just dont get us honestly we are not super heros we need down time and we need to recover. Sounds like you had an excellent egg retrieval though :thumbup:
> 
> hope everyone else is well, where is Isi???? i hope we get an update from her soon
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Isi updated her journal with a BFN... :cry: She was pretty upset. I don't know that she'll be back in here right away! :(Click to expand...


I totally agree actually....:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

ICI..... oooh chick i'm so so sorry! I dont knwo what else to say except take care aand make sure OH looks after you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Isi, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope that you're taking good care of yourself. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

How's everyone doing this morning? Are you still cramping Sammy? I feel ok today. I had some cramping this morning but I think that the cramps were brought on by a full bladder. I'm waiting on my fertilization report today and nervous about doing those progeterone shots.

Isi - if you're reading this big, big, big, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> How's everyone doing this morning? Are you still cramping Sammy? I feel ok today. I had some cramping this morning but I think that the cramps were brought on by a full bladder. I'm waiting on my fertilization report today and nervous about doing those progeterone shots.
> 
> Isi - if you're reading this big, big, big, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi maxxi!!!

I feel better today... i felt a but tender when i woke up but this afternoon im almost completely better... just a slight bit sore but then i am usually sore up until ET - which incidently I have no idea when this will be! They will call tomorrow between 9 and 10am (so that will be 10.30am then! :dohh:) and tell us what the score is... I just wanna know. I hate these stupid Dutch rules. I would imagine ET will be tomorrow as long as something fertilizes. If it doesnt then i will down the pub from about 11am drinking the bar dry and cursing the world cos that just would NOT be fair! :nope:

On tenter hooks for you fert report.... whats taking them soooo long! Did they say what time they would call? Good luck hun! Hope they all fertilize! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Got the report. We've got 5.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Got the report. We've got 5.


Great stuff hun... congrats!!!! When are they going to transfer? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi all, I'm back from my week away, have managed to read posts on my phone but I couldn't post so here goes and sorry if I miss anyone!

Sammy, really sorry your having relationship problems, it's stressful enough without supporting each other, you need to give him a kick!!!!

Mercyme, thats fantastic news, well done you!!!!!

Isi, I'm so sorry hun, I know your gutted right now, big hugs x

Maxi well done on your 5, when do you have transfer?

Megg, your protocol seems to be taking forever!!!!! I don't know how your coping!
AFM 1 week left today before d day, oh won't let me test early!!! No symptoms so far, still bloated from egg collection I think or it might be the progesterone, still a little crampy and boobs still tender but too early for symptoms so def side effects!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Hi all, I'm back from my week away, have managed to read posts on my phone but I couldn't post so here goes and sorry if I miss anyone!
> 
> Sammy, really sorry your having relationship problems, it's stressful enough without supporting each other, you need to give him a kick!!!!
> 
> Mercyme, thats fantastic news, well done you!!!!!
> 
> Isi, I'm so sorry hun, I know your gutted right now, big hugs x
> 
> Maxi well done on your 5, when do you have transfer?
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems to be taking forever!!!!! I don't know how your coping!
> AFM 1 week left today before d day, oh won't let me test early!!! No symptoms so far, still bloated from egg collection I think or it might be the progesterone, still a little crampy and boobs still tender but too early for symptoms so def side effects!

Hi hun and welcome back... yeah i know, 11 kicks in the nuts so he knows how i am feeling! :grr:

I am bloated from EC as well and its horrible.... i feel fat and uncomfortable and bloated.

1 week left????? Still a week???? Your two week wait seems like a 2 year wait, I thought OTD had passed and was scrolling down your post for a BFP to add to the first page! :haha:


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Got the report. We've got 5.

Congrats!!! That's fertilized, right? 5 was the optimal number that my RE was shooting for when we first consulted with her about IVF. Really exciting news, maxxi!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Got the report. We've got 5.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sorry. I posted twice. Does everyone think my number is ok? My doctor says it's low for the amount of eggs they got. He would have liked 1 or 2 more. That stressed me out. They're planning for ET on Tuesday. They're going to do the pgd on Monday I think.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - yes, the number is 5 fertilized


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Got the report. We've got 5.

I think 5 sounds great! That's more than enough! :)



Mrs-G said:


> Hi all, I'm back from my week away, have managed to read posts on my phone but I couldn't post so here goes and sorry if I miss anyone!
> 
> Sammy, really sorry your having relationship problems, it's stressful enough without supporting each other, you need to give him a kick!!!!
> 
> Mercyme, thats fantastic news, well done you!!!!!
> 
> Isi, I'm so sorry hun, I know your gutted right now, big hugs x
> 
> Maxi well done on your 5, when do you have transfer?
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems to be taking forever!!!!! I don't know how your coping!
> AFM 1 week left today before d day, oh won't let me test early!!! No symptoms so far, still bloated from egg collection I think or it might be the progesterone, still a little crampy and boobs still tender but too early for symptoms so def side effects!

Oh, thank goodness! Its not just me that feels that way? It IS taking forever. But, you have to remember that I started for a Nov cycle, then got pushed back, and am starting for the Dec one now. So, its been extra long for me. I'm not coping well at all. I'm very anxious!!! Just counting down the days, one at a time. Its hard! But, next week starts the real fun. I'm sure I'll make it...

I hope you see that glorious BFP in a week!!! :)



maxxiandniko said:


> Sorry. I posted twice. Does everyone think my number is ok? My doctor says it's low for the amount of eggs they got. He would have liked 1 or 2 more. That stressed me out. They're planning for ET on Tuesday. They're going to do the pgd on Monday I think.

I think that's fine. I don't know why they want to worry us like that! :dohh: 5 is more than enough... So, why tell you he'd have rather had 1 or 2 more?


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi

I had 5 too. I was disappointed but I've got one in the oven and one in the freezer so mustn't grumble!!!!! TBH I'm glad I've got the one in the freezer, I know I should have PMA but having a back up plan is good as I'm not feeling it at the mo and don't want to get my hopes up, looking at the results on the first page really brings me back to reality!!!! We need some more BFP on there!!!!


----------



## Britt11

5 sounds great!
Mercyme when do you get your official results?????? so excited for you


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks everyone. I think the doctor was referring to the fact that my fertilization rate is low. I guess that the fertilization rate with ICSI is 50 -80% and technically with the 11 eggs they got my fertilization rate should have been between 5.5 and 8.5. Now I'm just sitting on my hands trying not to compulsively call the embryologist to see how everything is going over there.

MrsG - I can't believe you still have a week to go!!!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Thanks everyone. I think the doctor was referring to the fact that my fertilization rate is low. I guess that the fertilization rate with ICSI is 50 -80% and technically with the 11 eggs they got my fertilization rate should have been between 5.5 and 8.5. Now I'm just sitting on my hands trying not to compulsively call the embryologist to see how everything is going over there.
> 
> MrsG - I can't believe you still have a week to go!!!

I still think 5 is a good number!


----------



## mercyme

Okay. It's official. I'm :bfp:!!! I'm still shocked & don't quite believe it!!
My HCG level is at 600 (11dp5dt), so I think it's real! But it's early days yet -- I've been here before... But I can't help it -- I'm really excited. :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah yeah yeah an official bfp!!!! Well done!!!

I think my test date is wrong!! Egg collection was 8th nov, egg transfer 11th so I think I should test Monday but oh says gotta wait till otd!!


----------



## Sammy2009

:hugs:Maxxxi - Ok so ill be honest I can see your surgeons point of view... its not the best fertilization rate ever BUT 5 is 5. I got 5 eggs last time and 3 fertilized and i thought that was crap basically. I was upset and disappointed and was mad at the hospital if im honest.

Fact is there is not set numbers in this game its a bloody lottery of crap and you never know what you are going to end up with. I am dreading my fert report tomorrow. It will probably be something stupid like 2! You just never can tell. Flower (on here) got something like 42 eggs - 38 fertilized into blasts - 2 transferred and BFN???? WTF??? You know what it doesnt matter.... You only need one! And its important we all remember that. I have been through all the disappointment... IVF no1 was 6 eggs and 6 fert (i was lucky) and got BFP and then lost her at 24 weeks. IVF no. 2 cancelled as i didnt even stimm past 2 follicles, IVF #3 5 eggs 3 fert, BFN.... jesus. There is no pattern. Its just luck. you can have 2 follicles and one egg and get pregnant when someone else gets 28 eggs, 2 blasts and BFN! You are never out of the game.... in heinsite you have as much chance as anyone else no matter how low or high your odds might be! I hope someone reminds me of this tomorrow when im crying over my fert report.... :hugs: I just wish everyone into a BFP! Thats all.... :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:



> Yeah yeah yeah an official bfp!!!! Well done!!!
> 
> I think my test date is wrong!! Egg collection was 8th nov, egg transfer 11th so I think I should test Monday but oh says gotta wait till otd!!

NO NO NO... test test test!!! And good luck!!!! :hugs: I just want to fill the main page with BFP's... the BFN's are taking over and I hate this! :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Okay. It's official. I'm :bfp:!!! I'm still shocked & don't quite believe it!!
> My HCG level is at 600 (11dp5dt), so I think it's real! But it's early days yet -- I've been here before... But I can't help it -- I'm really excited. :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Aww fab mercy!!! you have brought a smile to my face.... have a happy and healthy 9 months (already updated the main page with a BFP so its for DEFINITE!!!!) :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Official congrats mercy!!!

Mrs G - My transfer date is tentatively scheduled for the 23rd and my OTD is the 3rd so you should be able to test sooner I would think.

Sammy - I'll remind you tomorrow! I bet you'll do better than me!

I just had my first progesterone injection. Not bad. I hope this weekend flies by. Does anyone think it's worth it for me to call tomorrow and see how my embryos are doing?


----------



## Sammy2009

Just remember hun I got pregnant with 6 eggs the first IVF but like i said you only need one... sadly we cant put them all back in! :haha: I don't even care if I dont get any frosties as long as I get two good embryo's

Todays report: WE GOT 7 EMBIES!!!!!

BUT jesus i cannot believe just how freaking awkward and stupid my OH is... for days now I have been waiting for the fertility report and so they ring at 9am this morning, transfer is at 1pm and im like WTF???? How many fertilized...? he ignores me.... i'm like "dont let her go off the phone i need to speak to her about 5 day transfer..." he ok's her conversation and hangs up!!!! :growlmad: Sparks fly! I ring them back and speak to the nurse and said i need to know how many have fertilized... we dont know that blah blah blah... i'm like "well i need to know... i need to know if its worth risking the number I have until blast stage" shes like "its the weekend now why didnt you mention this earlier?" The fact is that I asked OH to speak to them about this when he took the eggs and he didnt!:dohh:

So anyway I call them back and say that i would like a 5 day and they say they dont normally do this lalalala.... She finds out that I have 7 embryos (two are a little slow right now but she expects them to catch up on Day 4) and the rest are of a fantastic standard and that they have already selected two perfect ones to transfer today! :dohh: So I say again i would like a 5 day since we have 7 embryos (anything 6+ i was going to do day 5 otherwise i didnt want to risk it) and she says that there is two perfect ones and at the moment 3 Grade A to freeze (they will not freeze unless they are absolutely top notch)

She says that they cannot freeze blasts at their hospital as they dont have the equipment that is needed to do this... only Day 4 embryos so we finally agree that tomorrow they will select 3 of the best embryos to use for Day 5 (Monday) and freeze whatever is good enough to freeze of the Day 4 embies. I have decided to take 3 for Day 5 in case one arrests or starts to keel over and then we will have two left. Sadly the left over embie will have to be discarded whatever state it is in since they cannot freeze it but thats the way it has to be this time. I have to cover my back in every way I think I can and I cannot risk just taking two out in case somethings happens to one of them. I would prefer to risk a Day 5 trans and lose some along the way than freeze them since 2/2 of my FET's have failed and most of the time the embies dont even make it to transfer! So ET is on Monday.... fingers crossed I have made the right decision here. Last time 2 x 3 day embies were transfered and I was BFN so its time to try something new. Worried now.... :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:

I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.

It was a tough decision but i thought.... ok so if they freeze some then I only really need 3 ideally so i can do one FET out of them if IVF doesnt work. If they froze 4 then i know we would do 2 x FET's and with only thawing 2 at a time then one is bound to arrest as mine always do and trasfering one never works either so if we do FET then if i had 3 that would be great... i need one of the slower ones to catch up if this happens but twice before with IVF this has happened so i am hopeful. Then maybe 2 would make it to transfer. If we only get two frosties though its ok. I dont mind as long as we get two good blasts... its a well thought out plan so i hope it flipping works! ::chews nails::


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.

Its definitely a thought... would you like triplets if you did happen to get pregnant with them? I would never be able to cope. I know the odds are not high on this happening though... :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.
> 
> It was a tough decision but i thought.... ok so if they freeze some then I only really need 3 ideally so i can do one FET out of them if IVF doesnt work. If they froze 4 then i know we would do 2 x FET's and with only thawing 2 at a time then one is bound to arrest as mine always do and trasfering one never works either so if we do FET then if i had 3 that would be great... i need one of the slower ones to catch up if this happens but twice before with IVF this has happened so i am hopeful. Then maybe 2 would make it to transfer. If we only get two frosties though its ok. I dont mind as long as we get two good blasts... its a well thought out plan so i hope it flipping works! ::chews nails::Click to expand...

It is a well thought out plan! I agree! I'm thinking much like you are... trying to cover all the bases! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.
> 
> Its definitely a thought... would you like triplets if you did happen to get pregnant with them? I would never be able to cope. I know the odds are not high on this happening though... :hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly, it threw me for a loop to find out that I will be deciding how many we put back. I thought there was a standard or rule. But, not the case, apparently. I'm stuck between 2 and 3 in my head. I'm considering 3 no matter what... but would be willing to consider only 2 if they're really, really great quality.

I'm thinking in the vein of "the path of least regret"... An IVF doctor was talking on some clinic's website about taking the path of least regret. If I put back 2, I could end up with a failed cycle and feeling like I should have put the 3rd back too. If I put back 3, I'd feel like I did the best I could if the cycle failed... but I'd regret triplets much less than I'd regret a failed cycle. So, if I had to rank possible outcomes from best to worst they would be: pregnant with singleton (best); pregnant with twins; pregnant with triplets; no pregnancy but feeling like I gave it my best shot; no pregnancy and kicking myself for not following my gut instinct (worst)... Therefore, 3 sounds like the best decision I can make right now. 

Would I like triplet if it happened. I'm sure I'd love them, but I'm terrified of triplets. I don't know how I'd cope, but I'm assuming I'd manage it. The chances seem to only be 3-4%... which doesn't feel like a risk really at all. So, I'm not terribly concerned with the prospect of 3. Of course, I'd be a mess over it in the 2ww. LOL But, I still think I'd rather have three than zero! :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.
> 
> Its definitely a thought... would you like triplets if you did happen to get pregnant with them? I would never be able to cope. I know the odds are not high on this happening though... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, it threw me for a loop to find out that I will be deciding how many we put back. I thought there was a standard or rule. But, not the case, apparently. I'm stuck between 2 and 3 in my head. I'm considering 3 no matter what... but would be willing to consider only 2 if they're really, really great quality.
> 
> I'm thinking in the vein of "the path of least regret"... An IVF doctor was talking on some clinic's website about taking the path of least regret. If I put back 2, I could end up with a failed cycle and feeling like I should have put the 3rd back too. If I put back 3, I'd feel like I did the best I could if the cycle failed... but I'd regret triplets much less than I'd regret a failed cycle. So, if I had to rank possible outcomes from best to worst they would be: pregnant with singleton (best); pregnant with twins; pregnant with triplets; no pregnancy but feeling like I gave it my best shot; no pregnancy and kicking myself for not following my gut instinct (worst)... Therefore, 3 sounds like the best decision I can make right now.
> 
> Would I like triplet if it happened. I'm sure I'd love them, but I'm terrified of triplets. I don't know how I'd cope, but I'm assuming I'd manage it. The chances seem to only be 3-4%... which doesn't feel like a risk really at all. So, I'm not terribly concerned with the prospect of 3. Of course, I'd be a mess over it in the 2ww. LOL But, I still think I'd rather have three than zero! :(Click to expand...

Personally, for me... no i wouldnt do it. Firstly because I would be horrified at having triplets and although the chances are low it does happen. The chances were low of our baby having Hydro but she had it! Also the difference between having 1 embie transfered and 2 embies is only 5% more chance of getting pregnant so I would imagine 3 would be similar and I would prefer to keep a good embie for freezing rather that transfer it IF i had two great embies already. Also for the fact that one poor girl looknomore had 2 x 3 day and 2 x 5 day blasts transfered and BFN and also ICI Buttercup had 2 x blasts and a morula transfered and BFN where as I got pregnant with 2 x 3 day embies..... :shrug: You could transfer 10 and get BFN or 1 and get BFP. It just depends on your body and the embie and if they connect, there is no set rules and it doesnt seem to increase your chances or guarantee anything. Thats my thoughts anyway... two is fine for me. I could handle twins (i think! lol) if I had to, one baby would be perfect (especially since I have bought the pram already for a singleton :haha:- this was for my angel baby, bless her) Its never an easy decision.... :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.
> 
> Its definitely a thought... would you like triplets if you did happen to get pregnant with them? I would never be able to cope. I know the odds are not high on this happening though... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, it threw me for a loop to find out that I will be deciding how many we put back. I thought there was a standard or rule. But, not the case, apparently. I'm stuck between 2 and 3 in my head. I'm considering 3 no matter what... but would be willing to consider only 2 if they're really, really great quality.
> 
> I'm thinking in the vein of "the path of least regret"... An IVF doctor was talking on some clinic's website about taking the path of least regret. If I put back 2, I could end up with a failed cycle and feeling like I should have put the 3rd back too. If I put back 3, I'd feel like I did the best I could if the cycle failed... but I'd regret triplets much less than I'd regret a failed cycle. So, if I had to rank possible outcomes from best to worst they would be: pregnant with singleton (best); pregnant with twins; pregnant with triplets; no pregnancy but feeling like I gave it my best shot; no pregnancy and kicking myself for not following my gut instinct (worst)... Therefore, 3 sounds like the best decision I can make right now.
> 
> Would I like triplet if it happened. I'm sure I'd love them, but I'm terrified of triplets. I don't know how I'd cope, but I'm assuming I'd manage it. The chances seem to only be 3-4%... which doesn't feel like a risk really at all. So, I'm not terribly concerned with the prospect of 3. Of course, I'd be a mess over it in the 2ww. LOL But, I still think I'd rather have three than zero! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, for me... no i wouldnt do it. Firstly because I would be horrified at having triplets and although the chances are low it does happen. The chances were low of our baby having Hydro but she had it! Also the difference between having 1 embie transfered and 2 embies is only 5% more chance of getting pregnant so I would imagine 3 would be similar and I would prefer to keep a good embie for freezing rather that transfer it IF i had two great embies already. Also for the fact that one poor girl looknomore had 2 x 3 day and 2 x 5 day blasts transfered and BFN and also ICI Buttercup had 2 x blasts and a morula transfered and BFN where as I got pregnant with 2 x 3 day embies..... :shrug: You could transfer 10 and get BFN or 1 and get BFP. It just depends on your body and the embie and if they connect, there is no set rules and it doesnt seem to increase your chances or guarantee anything. Thats my thoughts anyway... two is fine for me. I could handle twins (i think! lol) if I had to, one baby would be perfect (especially since I have bought the pram already for a singleton :haha:- this was for my angel baby, bless her) Its never an easy decision.... :dohh:Click to expand...

I already have a pram for a singleton too! That does make me think I'll end up with twins no matter what I choose! Sod's law, right? 

My FS has been doing this for 30 years. In his 30 years, he's only made 15 sets of triplets. That sort of sounds like a lot until you realize that he sees loads of women each month. Let's just assume they do groups of (being conservative) 5 per month... I think its more, honestly. That's about 1800 women that he's done IVF for. If only 15 conceived triplets, that less than 1% conceiving triplets. So, if he has an opinion, I'll do what he feels is best. His goal is for me to conceive at least one healthy baby, and hopefully two at most. He doesn't want me to have triplets, and he doesn't want the cycle to fail. So, I hope he has a strong opinion on what I should do when the time comes. I don't know if he will though... and I'm trying to plan for the possibility of him giving me no opinion. 

I know there aren't guarantees... I wish there were. I do feel I could cope better with triplets than a failed cycle... but I say that now and not when I'm trying to care for triplets. LOL I just seriously hope he has a strong opinion when the time comes. FX'd!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Mercy! :hugs:
> 
> I think you made the right decision, Sammy! I really do! I think I've actually come to the conclusion that I'm going to have 3 put back (whether day 3 or day 5), so long as I have 3 good ones to do it with. My paperwork stipulates that its 100% up to me. So, they'll do it if I ask them to. I feel 3 gives me the best chance to end up with at least 1 baby whilst maintaining a very low chance of triplets.
> 
> Its definitely a thought... would you like triplets if you did happen to get pregnant with them? I would never be able to cope. I know the odds are not high on this happening though... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, it threw me for a loop to find out that I will be deciding how many we put back. I thought there was a standard or rule. But, not the case, apparently. I'm stuck between 2 and 3 in my head. I'm considering 3 no matter what... but would be willing to consider only 2 if they're really, really great quality.
> 
> I'm thinking in the vein of "the path of least regret"... An IVF doctor was talking on some clinic's website about taking the path of least regret. If I put back 2, I could end up with a failed cycle and feeling like I should have put the 3rd back too. If I put back 3, I'd feel like I did the best I could if the cycle failed... but I'd regret triplets much less than I'd regret a failed cycle. So, if I had to rank possible outcomes from best to worst they would be: pregnant with singleton (best); pregnant with twins; pregnant with triplets; no pregnancy but feeling like I gave it my best shot; no pregnancy and kicking myself for not following my gut instinct (worst)... Therefore, 3 sounds like the best decision I can make right now.
> 
> Would I like triplet if it happened. I'm sure I'd love them, but I'm terrified of triplets. I don't know how I'd cope, but I'm assuming I'd manage it. The chances seem to only be 3-4%... which doesn't feel like a risk really at all. So, I'm not terribly concerned with the prospect of 3. Of course, I'd be a mess over it in the 2ww. LOL But, I still think I'd rather have three than zero! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, for me... no i wouldnt do it. Firstly because I would be horrified at having triplets and although the chances are low it does happen. The chances were low of our baby having Hydro but she had it! Also the difference between having 1 embie transfered and 2 embies is only 5% more chance of getting pregnant so I would imagine 3 would be similar and I would prefer to keep a good embie for freezing rather that transfer it IF i had two great embies already. Also for the fact that one poor girl looknomore had 2 x 3 day and 2 x 5 day blasts transfered and BFN and also ICI Buttercup had 2 x blasts and a morula transfered and BFN where as I got pregnant with 2 x 3 day embies..... :shrug: You could transfer 10 and get BFN or 1 and get BFP. It just depends on your body and the embie and if they connect, there is no set rules and it doesnt seem to increase your chances or guarantee anything. Thats my thoughts anyway... two is fine for me. I could handle twins (i think! lol) if I had to, one baby would be perfect (especially since I have bought the pram already for a singleton :haha:- this was for my angel baby, bless her) Its never an easy decision.... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I already have a pram for a singleton too! That does make me think I'll end up with twins no matter what I choose! Sod's law, right?
> 
> My FS has been doing this for 30 years. In his 30 years, he's only made 15 sets of triplets. That sort of sounds like a lot until you realize that he sees loads of women each month. Let's just assume they do groups of (being conservative) 5 per month... I think its more, honestly. That's about 1800 women that he's done IVF for. If only 15 conceived triplets, that less than 1% conceiving triplets. So, if he has an opinion, I'll do what he feels is best. His goal is for me to conceive at least one healthy baby, and hopefully two at most. He doesn't want me to have triplets, and he doesn't want the cycle to fail. So, I hope he has a strong opinion on what I should do when the time comes. I don't know if he will though... and I'm trying to plan for the possibility of him giving me no opinion.
> 
> I know there aren't guarantees... I wish there were. I do feel I could cope better with triplets than a failed cycle... but I say that now and not when I'm trying to care for triplets. LOL I just seriously hope he has a strong opinion when the time comes. FX'd!Click to expand...

Lol... of course you will have twins now you have bought a pram! ha ha ha. Yeah i know the chances are low so not much to worry about there but the thing is I am NOT a lucky person so I would end up with triplets believe me! :haha: I would almost carve that in stone. I know i couldnt cope with 3 waking up in the middle of the night and one screaming while you are trying to juggle the other two with bottles/breast. Then them waking each other up.... ARGHHHHH!!! No, not for me thanks! :haha: Its your decision though and if thats what you both decide then I wish you all the very best of luck... well I wish you luck with any decision of course! I hope its our time this time... its so worrying all the way through and then you get to this stage and you still worry and i think i will at least be a bit happier when Monday is over with and I have two back inside me and I just hope that happens.... :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Megg & Sammy -- I wish you guys all the best as you make your hard decisions. My clinic follows a chart -- and only if I had "unfavorable" day 3 embryos would they transfer 3. In every other category, they transfer 2 automatically. I guess I could've made a choice, but it was a relief that the decisions were made for me. Sammy, your clinic in particular seems to put an awful lot of the medical decisions on you. It's a good thing you're so knowledgeable, but that still seems a bit unfair for them not to use their medical expertise to guide & support you better. 

I'm kinda worried that I'll be having twins. The nurse said my high HcG levels (600 at 11dp5dt) may indicate multiples. I'm trying not to think about it!


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Megg & Sammy -- I wish you guys all the best as you make your hard decisions. My clinic follows a chart -- and only if I had "unfavorable" day 3 embryos would they transfer 3. In every other category, they transfer 2 automatically. I guess I could've made a choice, but it was a relief that the decisions were made for me. Sammy, your clinic in particular seems to put an awful lot of the medical decisions on you. It's a good thing you're so knowledgeable, but that still seems a bit unfair for them not to use their medical expertise to guide & support you better.
> 
> I'm kinda worried that I'll be having twins. The nurse said my high HcG levels (600 at 11dp5dt) may indicate multiples. I'm trying not to think about it!

Thanks Mercy hun :hugs:

I agree... i mean why wasnt someone calling me and saying "look, you have 7 embies enough to risk 5 day transfer, on day 3 5 are looking perfect lets do this or that, what do you think?" I mean FFS they are the experts in this. I think personally they just want an easy life... everything is transfered on Day 3, like it or lump it and then they dont have to worry about monitoring them.... NEXT! Like sheep you know... one room they have EC and the next room they have ET, one in one out! It sounded to me like I was probably the first ever person to ask for 5 day since she had to ask her boss if we could make an acception this time? Thing is nobody in Holland knows anything about IVF... their insurance pays for it and they just turn up on their appointments (like sheep) and hope for the best. They wouldnt have a flying clue that 5 day transfers ever exist because they are not done here. The sad thing is she even seemed a little excited about my plan, probably enlightened her day and gave her something to actually think about from just dealing with boring SHEEP!


----------



## MrsF

hello ladies :) x x x x x wowsers! Has been a busy week! 

Isi - so sorry for you news hun x x x thinking of you

Sammy - sounds like you have had one hell of week hun with one thing and another, i hope you're well this weekend and will be thinking of you monday x x x 

maxxi - 5 fertilised, good number hun :thumbup: :) x x

megg - hope you're doing well hun x x x

mrs-g - hope you had a good week away hun :) x x 

x x x x


----------



## MrsF

WHOOP WHOOP MERCYME!!!!! :yipee: bloody awesome news!! And possibly twins!!!!! OMG!!!!! our first set of twins on the thread :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 8 remaining months :) x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> hello ladies :) x x x x x wowsers! Has been a busy week!
> 
> Isi - so sorry for you news hun x x x thinking of you
> 
> Sammy - sounds like you have had one hell of week hun with one thing and another, i hope you're well this weekend and will be thinking of you monday x x x
> 
> maxxi - 5 fertilised, good number hun :thumbup: :) x x
> 
> megg - hope you're doing well hun x x x
> 
> mrs-g - hope you had a good week away hun :) x x
> 
> x x x x

Thanks hun... im just cleaning the house from top to bottom. I know i wont have chance next week now so want to get all my stressful stuff out of the way so that I can relax next week and take it easy... How are things with you? Good I hope! Baby is cooking nicely too! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsF

sammy, you would not believe how much i'm rooting for you and your ET hun. Getting stressful out the way sounds like a top plan. And then rest chick - conserve your energy!!!!

AFM - still in bed :blush: very :sick: and ridiculously :sleep: !!! I think it's the meds making it all so much worse. I'm strugglin to find anything i can actually eat! i wandered around asda yesterday morning looking at everything hoping something would drag my appetite out of hiding. only thing - mars milk drink :dohh: have been discharged from the IVF clinic now i've passed the 8 week mark - they're happy with development and heartbeat, and have put me as june 29th EDD. only a few more weeks on meds and i can come off them and hopefully not feel as rough!!! x x x x 
:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Bad news. My embryos are not doing well. They've switched me to a 3 day transfer which will happen tomorrow. I'm devastated. I think everyone thought that I'd do well with this because all my labs, tests, etc were looking wonderful. :cry:


----------



## Wallie

maxxiandniko said:


> Bad news. My embryos are not doing well. They've switched me to a 3 day transfer which will happen tomorrow. I'm devastated. I think everyone thought that I'd do well with this because all my labs, tests, etc were looking wonderful. :cry:

They just need to be back where they are happiest Maxxi. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks hun... im just cleaning the house from top to bottom. I know i wont have chance next week now so want to get all my stressful stuff out of the way so that I can relax next week and take it easy...

Yeh, get all the housework out of the way and hopefully your OH will not get on to you for relaxing after transfer. Are you taking time off work next week for a couple of days after transfer Sammy?


----------



## Britt11

Hello everyone!!

Official congrats Mercyme!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: twins maybe? how exciting, I always wanted twins thought it would be great to be done in one shot. How many embies did they put back in?
again massive congrats hon

Sammy- I agree with MrsF it does sound like your clinic places a lot of decisions on you....aggghh Good luck with the 5 day transfer, are you going to do it Monday then?? will be thinkinng of you and baby dust :dust:

Meggs- our clinic does a lot of 3 embryo transfers as well, they decide based on the patient and their chances of success and embryos ect... A good friend of mine had 3 embies transferred and is pregnant with only one healthy baby (they also did rescue ICSI in her case). Another woman I know had 3 transferred and none of them took unfortunately. Our clinic's goal is also one healthy pregnancy at a time, so I think your FS will guide you the best way at the time. good luck :hugs:

Maxx- sorry to hear of your update news but like someone else said, that just means its time for them to go back in, :hugs: good luck and baby dust :dust:

hello to everyone else, yeah MrsF for being discharged from the clinic :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you girls are right and my clinic will help me make decisions more than I expect they will. I could use their guidance. 



maxxiandniko said:


> Bad news. My embryos are not doing well. They've switched me to a 3 day transfer which will happen tomorrow. I'm devastated. I think everyone thought that I'd do well with this because all my labs, tests, etc were looking wonderful. :cry:

Oh no, honey! :hugs: I hope they grow better when they send them home on day 3. Maybe they just want to be back with their mummy!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Bad news. My embryos are not doing well. They've switched me to a 3 day transfer which will happen tomorrow. I'm devastated. I think everyone thought that I'd do well with this because all my labs, tests, etc were looking wonderful. :cry:

WHATTT???? Your not serious! OMG... WHY? Were they doing ok in the beginning? Or were they a little bit iffy from the start? So sorry hun but hey its not over yet! You still have a good chance, right? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Official congrats Mercyme!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: twins maybe? how exciting, I always wanted twins thought it would be great to be done in one shot. How many embies did they put back in?
> again massive congrats hon
> 
> Sammy- I agree with MrsF it does sound like your clinic places a lot of decisions on you....aggghh Good luck with the 5 day transfer, are you going to do it Monday then?? will be thinkinng of you and baby dust :dust:
> 
> Meggs- our clinic does a lot of 3 embryo transfers as well, they decide based on the patient and their chances of success and embryos ect... A good friend of mine had 3 embies transferred and is pregnant with only one healthy baby (they also did rescue ICSI in her case). Another woman I know had 3 transferred and none of them took unfortunately. Our clinic's goal is also one healthy pregnancy at a time, so I think your FS will guide you the best way at the time. good luck :hugs:
> 
> Maxx- sorry to hear of your update news but like someone else said, that just means its time for them to go back in, :hugs: good luck and baby dust :dust:
> 
> hello to everyone else, yeah MrsF for being discharged from the clinic :happydance:


Aww thanks hun.... look at you 8 weeks! Its flown by! Yes Monday we will go in. I have told them if anything severe happens then to call me immediately and I will go in at the drop of a hat for the transfer on whatever day but she said she doesnt think that will be necessary (I hope shes right) and will see me Monday around afternoon time. Dont know exactly what time yet, it depends on their schedules. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wallie said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun... im just cleaning the house from top to bottom. I know i wont have chance next week now so want to get all my stressful stuff out of the way so that I can relax next week and take it easy...
> 
> Yeh, get all the housework out of the way and hopefully your OH will not get on to you for relaxing after transfer. Are you taking time off work next week for a couple of days after transfer Sammy?Click to expand...

Hi hun! Its all done... you could eat your dinner off the floor (he cant whine now if i dont do anything for a few days! a-haaa!) Yes i already took off Monday and Tuesday thinking the transfer might be today but since its Monday then I have taken off Wednesday as well. So, I will relax on Monday, Tues and Weds and back to work Thursday but i have a very stressfree job and no hassle or rushing around so i think i will be ok :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.

Crikey..... :nope: Does he know why the quality was not so good?? Did he warn you this might happen? I think you will have at least two to transfer tomorrow by the sounds of it and it only takes one honey. Please take the progesterone injection... dont give up hope its not over! I have seen people have 2 cell embies transfered and get BFP... its not about numbers (as long as you have some to transfer) I have got to the stage now where I dont even care about having any left to freeze. Once upon a time I would have been disappointed not to have any. Its a right lottery no matter what happens. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow hun... what time you got to be there? :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.
> 
> Crikey..... :nope: Does he know why the quality was not so good?? Did he warn you this might happen? I think you will have at least two to transfer tomorrow by the sounds of it and it only takes one honey. Please take the progesterone injection... dont give up hope its not over! I have seen people have 2 cell embies transfered and get BFP... its not about numbers (as long as you have some to transfer) I have got to the stage now where I dont even care about having any left to freeze. Once upon a time I would have been disappointed not to have any. Its a right lottery no matter what happens. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow hun... what time you got to be there? :hugs:Click to expand...


That's the kicker part of it. All my test results from the very extensive work up showed that I had a decent chance at success. Every test they did to assess my uterine lining and egg quality and counts, my response to the stimming meds and I could go on and on were all good. By some freak of nature I think that my doctor will say that somehow those results do not accurately reflect what is going on with me reproductively speaking and so there's going to be a change in my med regimen the next go around. I know I should keep focused on this cycle and that people have gotten their bfps with day 3 transfers but this has truly been a shock to me. I will do the progesterone tonight and hope that I have some embryos in the morning. The ET is scheduled for 10:30. Do you know how long you have to wait before doing a new ivf cycle? There won't be any frozen embryos for me.:nope:


----------



## Blue12

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.
> 
> Crikey..... :nope: Does he know why the quality was not so good?? Did he warn you this might happen? I think you will have at least two to transfer tomorrow by the sounds of it and it only takes one honey. Please take the progesterone injection... dont give up hope its not over! I have seen people have 2 cell embies transfered and get BFP... its not about numbers (as long as you have some to transfer) I have got to the stage now where I dont even care about having any left to freeze. Once upon a time I would have been disappointed not to have any. Its a right lottery no matter what happens. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow hun... what time you got to be there? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the kicker part of it. All my test results from the very extensive work up showed that I had a decent chance at success. Every test they did to assess my uterine lining and egg quality and counts, my response to the stimming meds and I could go on and on were all good. By some freak of nature I think that my doctor will say that somehow those results do not accurately reflect what is going on with me reproductively speaking and so there's going to be a change in my med regimen the next go around. I know I should keep focused on this cycle and that people have gotten their bfps with day 3 transfers but this has truly been a shock to me. I will do the progesterone tonight and hope that I have some embryos in the morning. The ET is scheduled for 10:30. Do you know how long you have to wait before doing a new ivf cycle? There won't be any frozen embryos for me.:nope:Click to expand...

Maxi Please Please Please DONT give up hope, as difficult as it is right now. 

I have a million things I want to tell you right now to help you - I know that none of them might help - but I am still going to say a few.

1. My cycle was similar to yours in that everything seemed to go perfectly - until I got to fertilization and it was a shock even to docs. I really regret now that at one point I gave up hope on my embies. If I could go back and change how I "felt" about my embies I would. 

2. Another person on here had a FET and when they thawed her 4 embies they all lost cells and went from 6 cells to 1 or 2 cells and they got pg.

3. Like Sammy says all it takes it 1!!!


I will be praying for you and your embies. :dust: xo


----------



## maxxiandniko

Blue12 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.
> 
> Crikey..... :nope: Does he know why the quality was not so good?? Did he warn you this might happen? I think you will have at least two to transfer tomorrow by the sounds of it and it only takes one honey. Please take the progesterone injection... dont give up hope its not over! I have seen people have 2 cell embies transfered and get BFP... its not about numbers (as long as you have some to transfer) I have got to the stage now where I dont even care about having any left to freeze. Once upon a time I would have been disappointed not to have any. Its a right lottery no matter what happens. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow hun... what time you got to be there? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the kicker part of it. All my test results from the very extensive work up showed that I had a decent chance at success. Every test they did to assess my uterine lining and egg quality and counts, my response to the stimming meds and I could go on and on were all good. By some freak of nature I think that my doctor will say that somehow those results do not accurately reflect what is going on with me reproductively speaking and so there's going to be a change in my med regimen the next go around. I know I should keep focused on this cycle and that people have gotten their bfps with day 3 transfers but this has truly been a shock to me. I will do the progesterone tonight and hope that I have some embryos in the morning. The ET is scheduled for 10:30. Do you know how long you have to wait before doing a new ivf cycle? There won't be any frozen embryos for me.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Maxi Please Please Please DONT give up hope, as difficult as it is right now.
> 
> I have a million things I want to tell you right now to help you - I know that none of them might help - but I am still going to say a few.
> 
> 1. My cycle was similar to yours in that everything seemed to go perfectly - until I got to fertilization and it was a shock even to docs. I really regret now that at one point I gave up hope on my embies. If I could go back and change how I "felt" about my embies I would.
> 
> 2. Another person on here had a FET and when they thawed her 4 embies they all lost cells and went from 6 cells to 1 or 2 cells and they got pg.
> 
> 3. Like Sammy says all it takes it 1!!!
> 
> 
> I will be praying for you and your embies. :dust: xoClick to expand...

Thanks Blue. I am dragging myself out of bed and am trying to feel like it's not over till it's over. It was such a shock to me that I felt almost physically knocked down by it. And of course I'm trying to avoid my natural instinct to find something I did to have this happen like drinking too much caffeine and well that's about all I do.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - Here's what I think. My doc was surprised by the low number of embryos we got in the first place. The thinking was I would get more than 5 so we could take some to blast and do pgd. With my history of miscarriage it's more likely than not that I'm going to get embryos with chromosomal abnormalities. If all 5 hung around till tomorrow they would have taken them to blast and done the pgd and although pgd is not 100% it would have given me a better chance of getting pg and not miscarrying. As of today only 2 or 3 look like they're going to make it to tomorrow (I can't remember which number he said). Because the number of embryos is so low they're going to do a day 3 transfer and no pgd. To me it feels like I'm in the same situation I've been in every month since ttc. I don't know if any will even be around by tomorrow and I don't know what the quality of the embryos will be like. He told me not to feel like my situation is totally hopeless right now but to be honest I don't even feel like doing my progesterone shot tonight. My doc also mentioned that next time around we may have to try different medications. I almost wish we could just start over now.
> 
> Crikey..... :nope: Does he know why the quality was not so good?? Did he warn you this might happen? I think you will have at least two to transfer tomorrow by the sounds of it and it only takes one honey. Please take the progesterone injection... dont give up hope its not over! I have seen people have 2 cell embies transfered and get BFP... its not about numbers (as long as you have some to transfer) I have got to the stage now where I dont even care about having any left to freeze. Once upon a time I would have been disappointed not to have any. Its a right lottery no matter what happens. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow hun... what time you got to be there? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the kicker part of it. All my test results from the very extensive work up showed that I had a decent chance at success. Every test they did to assess my uterine lining and egg quality and counts, my response to the stimming meds and I could go on and on were all good. By some freak of nature I think that my doctor will say that somehow those results do not accurately reflect what is going on with me reproductively speaking and so there's going to be a change in my med regimen the next go around. I know I should keep focused on this cycle and that people have gotten their bfps with day 3 transfers but this has truly been a shock to me. I will do the progesterone tonight and hope that I have some embryos in the morning. The ET is scheduled for 10:30. Do you know how long you have to wait before doing a new ivf cycle? There won't be any frozen embryos for me.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Maxi Please Please Please DONT give up hope, as difficult as it is right now.
> 
> I have a million things I want to tell you right now to help you - I know that none of them might help - but I am still going to say a few.
> 
> 1. My cycle was similar to yours in that everything seemed to go perfectly - until I got to fertilization and it was a shock even to docs. I really regret now that at one point I gave up hope on my embies. If I could go back and change how I "felt" about my embies I would.
> 
> 2. Another person on here had a FET and when they thawed her 4 embies they all lost cells and went from 6 cells to 1 or 2 cells and they got pg.
> 
> 3. Like Sammy says all it takes it 1!!!
> 
> 
> I will be praying for you and your embies. :dust: xoClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Blue. I am dragging myself out of bed and am trying to feel like it's not over till it's over. It was such a shock to me that I felt almost physically knocked down by it. And of course I'm trying to avoid my natural instinct to find something I did to have this happen like drinking too much caffeine and well that's about all I do.Click to expand...

You havent done anything wrong hun so dont even think that! :hugs:

Its just one of those things and its shit but its not over.... I can honestly say I have read hundreds of different circumstances on here all the years i have been a member and some are right eye openers i can tell you. For example I would never think that transfering 5 embryos that it could jst not be possible NOT to work,... but sometimes it does. I got pregnant with a 3 day transfer but then the next time i didnt. Taking the embies to blast doesnt mean anything either to me... i merely just wanted to try something different for a change. If this doesnt work for me then maybe i will go back to a 3 day transfer again since i DID get pregnant with that method. 

I have been thinking about you all night... I really hope things go well for you today and you dont have anymore bad news between now and transfer. Its so bloody worrying. I am sitting here not knowing what to expect tomorrow... yeah things look ok but we all know how quickley that can change. What happens if there is only 1/3 good ones with mine? I also feel sorry for the poor embie that I am using as a back up, which will most likely not be able to be frozen. I know it doesnt know whats happening or feel any pain but still im sad I have to let it go... I have had to make these decisions now, if my stupid hospital froze on day 5 he could be frozen.

Anyway I wish you all the very best hun and please let us know how you get on and no matter what happens your going to be PUPO when you get back!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Blue12

maxi I hope this morning goes well. I know the feeling of the shock of things not going as expected, it does knock you off your feet, but don't blame yourself at all, as hard as it may seem right now. xo


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Sammy and Blue. We're back from the office. They transferred 3 - 1 Grade 2 and 2 Grade 2+. I am going to hope for the best and take everything day by day. The girl next to me of course had 2 Grade 1 embryos transferred at day 5 and 8 to freeze and another girl did "really well" according to the doc. When he got to me he said "Well let's hope they take!" He did say something nice during the transfer though which was "Wow they slid in so nicely like they wanted to be there". We'll see. I'm going to hope for the best!


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi, that's a great number to have put back, I've just got 1 x 3 day embie in and I've not given up hope (although reading the last few posts maybe I should;-( )

I'm still feeling quite bloated and sore - is this right????

Back to work tomorrow, blah, not looking forward to it, had to have an hours nap yesterday afternoon and 2 hours this afternoon!

Only 4 more wake ups before I can test! Hopefully this week will speed by.

I'm not feeling 'pregnant' so I'm thinking about what's next, clinic shut down for Xmas so I assume fet will be jan at earliest, then after that I don't know, been thinking of adoption. Ivf will cost 5,000 and with only a small chance of success and all this suffering, I really don't know.


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy, good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Blue12

maxxiandniko said:


> Thanks Sammy and Blue. We're back from the office. They transferred 3 - 1 Grade 2 and 2 Grade 2+. I am going to hope for the best and take everything day by day. The girl next to me of course had 2 Grade 1 embryos transferred at day 5 and 8 to freeze and another girl did "really well" according to the doc. When he got to me he said "Well let's hope they take!" He did say something nice during the transfer though which was "Wow they slid in so nicely like they wanted to be there". We'll see. I'm going to hope for the best!

Congrats on being PUPO hun!!! I know many girls on here who have had the "perfect" day 5 blasts that didn't take - so you never know. I will be hoping for you. xo :dust:


----------



## mercyme

Blue12 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sammy and Blue. We're back from the office. They transferred 3 - 1 Grade 2 and 2 Grade 2+. I am going to hope for the best and take everything day by day. The girl next to me of course had 2 Grade 1 embryos transferred at day 5 and 8 to freeze and another girl did "really well" according to the doc. When he got to me he said "Well let's hope they take!" He did say something nice during the transfer though which was "Wow they slid in so nicely like they wanted to be there". We'll see. I'm going to hope for the best!
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO hun!!! I know many girls on here who have had the "perfect" day 5 blasts that didn't take - so you never know. I will be hoping for you. xo :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck, maxxi!! I know you're having a rough time, but as my RE says, reproduction is a quirky thing -- it's just so hard to predict what will happen. I'm hoping for the best for you! :hugs:

Sammy, hope all goes well tomorrow -- you're almost PUPO!! Seems like it went so quickly! :hugs:


I'm going in for the second beta tomorrow. I can't help but be somewhat nervous, after miscarrying last time. It just doesn't feel real yet -- I'm not sure when I'll believe it. I hope I don't have another miscarriage; that would be so hard to deal with...


----------



## Megg33k

I have everything tightly crossed for all of you... Those waiting to test, those newly PUPO, those waiting on betas! I have high hopes for us as a group. You ladies are leading the way for us stragglers back here! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Maxxi - Hey thats good isnt it? Grade 2 must be just one down from Grade 1!!!! I was thinking that maybe you come from Canada or USA now you said that as they dont normally transfer more than 2 in the UK and also here in Holland. Wishing you all the very best of luck hun.... dont worry about the girl next to you, this always happens to me as well. I yelped with joy when OH said i got 10 eggs and then he told me the girl opposite me got 20 Although he was not sure if that was follicles or eggs... typical, always someone there to rain on your parade! Hummphhhh!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G - I wouldnt worry about having a 3 day embie hun i got pregnant with one! I dont think personally it makes much difference... i just wanted to try something different this time after the first IVF was 3 day and BFP and the second was 3 day and BFN... just goes to show you there ar enot set rules in the game! Good luck for the testing!!!! x


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sammy and Blue. We're back from the office. They transferred 3 - 1 Grade 2 and 2 Grade 2+. I am going to hope for the best and take everything day by day. The girl next to me of course had 2 Grade 1 embryos transferred at day 5 and 8 to freeze and another girl did "really well" according to the doc. When he got to me he said "Well let's hope they take!" He did say something nice during the transfer though which was "Wow they slid in so nicely like they wanted to be there". We'll see. I'm going to hope for the best!
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO hun!!! I know many girls on here who have had the "perfect" day 5 blasts that didn't take - so you never know. I will be hoping for you. xo :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, maxxi!! I know you're having a rough time, but as my RE says, reproduction is a quirky thing -- it's just so hard to predict what will happen. I'm hoping for the best for you! :hugs:
> 
> Sammy, hope all goes well tomorrow -- you're almost PUPO!! Seems like it went so quickly! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm going in for the second beta tomorrow. I can't help but be somewhat nervous, after miscarrying last time. It just doesn't feel real yet -- I'm not sure when I'll believe it. I hope I don't have another miscarriage; that would be so hard to deal with...Click to expand...



Thanks Mercy! It does doesnt it? I think the two months waiting were the worst as OH started as new job so he could not take time off but once we got started then it was really quick... i hope it all goes ok for tomorrow too.... How you anyway? How you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

How is it that you come to find out what the person next to you has? Do they put you all in a room to let you talk about it? Or...??? I'm so confused!


----------



## Blue12

At my clinic you are all in separate rooms - but if you listen really carefully - you might hear the doctor talking to some patients - but not likely.


----------



## MrsF

maxxi - congrats on being PUPO hun, have everything crossed tightly for you sweetheart x x x

mrs-g - not long til test day!! I think you're being extremely well disciplined and not testing sooner ;) could be all the hormones that's masking any pg symptoms - it ain't over yet gal x x x

sammy - best of british tomorrow gal ;) x x x 
:hugs: to everyone else x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Mrs f, everytime we go shopping I keep saying we need a pregnancy test and he just smiles at me!!!!!! He also says we have to do everything the clinic says then they'll be no regrets. If I test early it'll be my fault if it's negative so I daren't do it!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg and Blue - We were in the recovery area together, separated by curtains and just to torture myself I made a point of listening to what he said to everybody. And then my husband said "You need to stop focusing on others and start focusing on yourself!" which made me laugh but I didn't stop listening.

MrsG - Don't listen to me. My luck is usually not the greatest so that's the reason I'm being so negative. You"ll be fine!

Mercy - You'll be fine too!

Sammy - Your post made me laugh! It's so true there's always someone ready to rain on your parade. I'm in the US (New York City) and my clinic transfers up to 4 back at my age which is 39.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Makes sense. I'd have listened too. :hugs: 

I'm very nervous to get to where you girls are. There are so many factors between here and there. And, I want to be positive, but I have no clue what my body is going to do. I feel like I've had an "out of order" sign hanging on my ovaries forever now. I hope they remember what they're supposed to do! :cry:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg - they'll remember!! Our next few stories have to be successful since my story stinks!!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg and Blue - We were in the recovery area together, separated by curtains and just to torture myself I made a point of listening to what he said to everybody. And then my husband said "You need to stop focusing on others and start focusing on yourself!" which made me laugh but I didn't stop listening.
> 
> MrsG - Don't listen to me. My luck is usually not the greatest so that's the reason I'm being so negative. You"ll be fine!
> 
> Mercy - You'll be fine too!
> 
> Sammy - Your post made me laugh! It's so true there's always someone ready to rain on your parade. I'm in the US (New York City) and my clinic transfers up to 4 back at my age which is 39.

I always imagined that you lived in the UK to be honest....then when i saw your post i knew you were not cos they would never transfer 3 no matter what in the UK! Im 38... 39 next month... no spring chicken now! :haha: Yeah i know I was like about to put the flags out, felt really pround and astounded and then the other girl sat there all relaxed reading a newspaper and had got 20 and must have thought "poor girl" lol. Typical isnt it? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Oh! Makes sense. I'd have listened too. :hugs:
> 
> I'm very nervous to get to where you girls are. There are so many factors between here and there. And, I want to be positive, but I have no clue what my body is going to do. I feel like I've had an "out of order" sign hanging on my ovaries forever now. I hope they remember what they're supposed to do! :cry:

You will be fine... you never stop worrying all the way through... first i was thinking what if i dont stimm again? I only stimmed two follicles once and decided myself to cancel the protocol... then when i had 11 follies I was fretting about how many contained eggs. After that i started on the "what if none fertilize followed by what happens if the fertilized ones keel over before ET. God it is worrying and then after all that you have to flipping wait for 2WW! I will just be glad when mine are back in and hope tomorrow goes ok. I dont want any unsuspecting bad stories tomorrow morning when i get there since I have been through enough with 4 x IVF (one of those never made it to EC, one was BFP but i had to end the pregnancy) 2 x failed FET and 1 x failed IUI. I just need a break now!

Some people sale through it though... I must admit the injections never bothered me. They can be scarey at first but after a couple of days when you are used to the meds and how they work or how they are mixed then its a walk in the park. If you know you have a decent amount of follies that takes the worry off a bit. I know i only have about 11 so its stressful knowing i have to stimm them all to give me a decent number of eggs which doesnt often happen for me. If you are sedated through EC then thats a walk in the park as well (i never have been put to sleep during it sadly) ET is actually quite nice... I like it and have always had a smooth transfer and its totally pain free (well it was for me) Just take one day at a time if you can although its hard not to start thinking about a step ahead all the time. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg - they'll remember!! Our next few stories have to be successful since my story stinks!!

Your story doesn't stink! Your story could well end in a BFP! Silly girl! :hugs:



Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Makes sense. I'd have listened too. :hugs:
> 
> I'm very nervous to get to where you girls are. There are so many factors between here and there. And, I want to be positive, but I have no clue what my body is going to do. I feel like I've had an "out of order" sign hanging on my ovaries forever now. I hope they remember what they're supposed to do! :cry:
> 
> You will be fine... you never stop worrying all the way through... first i was thinking what if i dont stimm again? I only stimmed two follicles once and decided myself to cancel the protocol... then when i had 11 follies I was fretting about how many contained eggs. After that i started on the "what if none fertilize followed by what happens if the fertilized ones keel over before ET. God it is worrying and then after all that you have to flipping wait for 2WW! I will just be glad when mine are back in and hope tomorrow goes ok. I dont want any unsuspecting bad stories tomorrow morning when i get there since I have been through enough with 4 x IVF (one of those never made it to EC, one was BFP but i had to end the pregnancy) 2 x failed FET and 1 x failed IUI. I just need a break now!
> 
> Some people sale through it though... I must admit the injections never bothered me. They can be scarey at first but after a couple of days when you are used to the meds and how they work or how they are mixed then its a walk in the park. If you know you have a decent amount of follies that takes the worry off a bit. I know i only have about 11 so its stressful knowing i have to stimm them all to give me a decent number of eggs which doesnt often happen for me. If you are sedated through EC then thats a walk in the park as well (i never have been put to sleep during it sadly) ET is actually quite nice... I like it and have always had a smooth transfer and its totally pain free (well it was for me) Just take one day at a time if you can although its hard not to start thinking about a step ahead all the time. :hugs:Click to expand...

I've had jillions of follies, but I know that only 6 were mature for my IUI. Of course, I'm guessing all the others would have probably been stimulated along side those 6 if we'd been doing things the way we are now, yeah? I don't have a scan until Dec 3. I'm worried that's too far away or something! :wacko: No baseline scan this time for some reason.

I can't imagine having gone through so much already. I've only really had the one IUI and then gotten about this far on my 1st attempt at IVF. Nothing else, really. 

I just feel like its taking forever! I've been doing this for so many weeks... the 2 cycles are running together. Blah! I'll feel better on Dec 3 when I know a little of what's going on in there.

What kind of # am I looking for on my baseline E2 test? Last time it was around 50-something. Is that decent?


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Megg - they'll remember!! Our next few stories have to be successful since my story stinks!!
> 
> Your story doesn't stink! Your story could well end in a BFP! Silly girl! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Makes sense. I'd have listened too. :hugs:
> 
> I'm very nervous to get to where you girls are. There are so many factors between here and there. And, I want to be positive, but I have no clue what my body is going to do. I feel like I've had an "out of order" sign hanging on my ovaries forever now. I hope they remember what they're supposed to do! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You will be fine... you never stop worrying all the way through... first i was thinking what if i dont stimm again? I only stimmed two follicles once and decided myself to cancel the protocol... then when i had 11 follies I was fretting about how many contained eggs. After that i started on the "what if none fertilize followed by what happens if the fertilized ones keel over before ET. God it is worrying and then after all that you have to flipping wait for 2WW! I will just be glad when mine are back in and hope tomorrow goes ok. I dont want any unsuspecting bad stories tomorrow morning when i get there since I have been through enough with 4 x IVF (one of those never made it to EC, one was BFP but i had to end the pregnancy) 2 x failed FET and 1 x failed IUI. I just need a break now!
> 
> Some people sale through it though... I must admit the injections never bothered me. They can be scarey at first but after a couple of days when you are used to the meds and how they work or how they are mixed then its a walk in the park. If you know you have a decent amount of follies that takes the worry off a bit. I know i only have about 11 so its stressful knowing i have to stimm them all to give me a decent number of eggs which doesnt often happen for me. If you are sedated through EC then thats a walk in the park as well (i never have been put to sleep during it sadly) ET is actually quite nice... I like it and have always had a smooth transfer and its totally pain free (well it was for me) Just take one day at a time if you can although its hard not to start thinking about a step ahead all the time. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had jillions of follies, but I know that only 6 were mature for my IUI. Of course, I'm guessing all the others would have probably been stimulated along side those 6 if we'd been doing things the way we are now, yeah? I don't have a scan until Dec 3. I'm worried that's too far away or something! :wacko: No baseline scan this time for some reason.
> 
> I can't imagine having gone through so much already. I've only really had the one IUI and then gotten about this far on my 1st attempt at IVF. Nothing else, really.
> 
> I just feel like its taking forever! I've been doing this for so many weeks... the 2 cycles are running together. Blah! I'll feel better on Dec 3 when I know a little of what's going on in there.
> 
> What kind of # am I looking for on my baseline E2 test? Last time it was around 50-something. Is that decent?Click to expand...

Hun im not quite sure what you mean when you say numbers? Do you mean number of follies? If so, then yes it may seem great that you have tons of them but this many may not be a good sign. My hospital said they "ideally" like about 11-15 (before in the past i have only got 8) because they said that a high number of follicles normally means a lower quality of egg resulting in weaker embryos. They have always considered my "8" as good though... i cant see why but they have and then of course I got 11 this time but one was smaller than the rest and never contained an egg. Also if they stimm so many there is the chance of OHSS and then usually there is no ET and they all get frozen. Only very very occasionally have I seen a high number of eggs result in very good embryos so just watch out for that, make sure they dont over stimm you!! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all, unfortunately it didn't work for us. So.....back to the drawing board!

Wishing you all the very best of luck!


----------



## Sammy2009

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi all, unfortunately it didn't work for us. So.....back to the drawing board!
> 
> Wishing you all the very best of luck!

Hi ISI.... im so very sorry hun. I know how gutted you must be. Its a frantic worrying time throughout but your time will come, i know it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi Isi - big :hugs:. This process can be so heartwrenching. Does it make you feel better that you have another good embryo left?

Megg - I know, I know I need to stop. I'm taking Blue's advice and so everytime I have a negative thought I counter it with a positive thought. I'm going to assume I've got little fighters.

Sammy - good luck today!


----------



## Sammy2009

Right well i'm back and I'M PUPO WITH 2 BLASTS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

This morning was a total nightmare... by 10am I still hadn't been called by the hospital so i just though that since they said it would be an afternoon transfer they would call me later. By 12pm i started to flap and told OH that we would call them if they had not called us before 1pm. AT 1pm he tried to call them and another department said WE were supposed to call this morning... absolutely NOT true, they said they would look at their schedules this morning and call ME! :growlmad: Anyway then we were told that nobody was available to speak to us and the dept only opened again at 1.30pm. I started to get worried, shaking and finally ended up in tears thinking it was all over. AT 1.30pm they were still not picking up and then at 1.45pm we finally managed to speak to someone who said they had tried to call us an hour ago (yeah like i dont think so since the phone has been on standby since this morning and never out of out site!) They told us to come in at 2.15pm with a full bladder (I had just been to the loo!) pm and by now it was 1.50pm and we had to get into Rotterdam city and then across it. The traffic was ok but when we arrived at the hospital they must have been having a seminar there or something because there was a queue of about 20 cars and move arriving! :dohh: I was slowly losing the will to live so i jumped out the car, now realising that I had drank too much water and my kidneys were beginning to ache. I ran into the hospital asking anyone i could for directions and then sat and waited. I knew i had to go to the loo... I couldnt hold out but then she called us in. I let out a little pee while in the changing room toilet just to relief the pain and sat down in the chair, legs akimbo.

The Verdict

She told us they had frozen one embie :happydance: I was expecting the other two to catch up but they obviously never did and we all know where "expecting" gets you with this procedure... nowhere. Also that they were transfering one blast and one just about to become a blast, right on the borderline. I was quite happy about this because i thought since I have never had blasts then if my body doesnt like it then maybe the other embie will be liked instead and that one will implant. It was quite cool knowing I had two different kinds of embryos even though one is about to go to blast any minute! It was quite funny when they did the scan because they said "oooh full bladder eh?" I said "yeah you better believe it so dont go pressing too hard on that ultrasound gadget otherwise you may see the entire contents of it like a small tsunami" She looked a little shall we say "worried" after that :haha: The proceure was pain free as they inserted the speculum and under that humungous bladder you could see my uterus. The got the catheter with the embies and I saw them whizzing in like they had just gone down a slide. The previous times they had sort of been placed but this time they went swooshing in. I was then allowed to go to the loo which was the most wanted toilet break EVER and now i'm home relaxing. Finally, we got there in the end. They never gave me a test date (how crap is that?) I thought OH was discussing this with them while i got dressed but nooooo.... so I dont know when I am supposed to test. Great! :growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

YAY!!! Sammy, what exciting news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Your clinic is so crazy -- I've never heard of a patient having to do so much of the doctor's work! Geez. They sound totally disorganized. Good thing you're proactive & vocal -- who knows what would happen otherwise!

Fingers & toes crossed for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Right well i'm back and I'M PUPO WITH 2 BLASTS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This morning was a total nightmare... by 10am I still hadn't been called by the hospital so i just though that since they said it would be an afternoon transfer they would call me later. By 12pm i started to flap and told OH that we would call them if they had not called us before 1pm. AT 1pm he tried to call them and another department said WE were supposed to call this morning... absolutely NOT true, they said they would look at their schedules this morning and call ME! :growlmad: Anyway then we were told that nobody was available to speak to us and the dept only opened again at 1.30pm. I started to get worried, shaking and finally ended up in tears thinking it was all over. AT 1.30pm they were still not picking up and then at 1.45pm we finally managed to speak to someone who said they had tried to call us an hour ago (yeah like i dont think so since the phone has been on standby since this morning and never out of out site!) They told us to come in at 2.15pm with a full bladder (I had just been to the loo!) pm and by now it was 1.50pm and we had to get into Rotterdam city and then across it. The traffic was ok but when we arrived at the hospital they must have been having a seminar there or something because there was a queue of about 20 cars and move arriving! :dohh: I was slowly losing the will to live so i jumped out the car, now realising that I had drank too much water and my kidneys were beginning to ache. I ran into the hospital asking anyone i could for directions and then sat and waited. I knew i had to go to the loo... I couldnt hold out but then she called us in. I let out a little pee while in the changing room toilet just to relief the pain and sat down in the chair, legs akimbo.
> 
> The Verdict
> 
> She told us they had frozen one embie :happydance: I was expecting the other two to catch up but they obviously never did and we all know where "expecting" gets you with this procedure... nowhere. Also that they were transfering one blast and one just about to become a blast, right on the borderline. I was quite happy about this because i thought since I have never had blasts then if my body doesnt like it then maybe the other embie will be liked instead and that one will implant. It was quite cool knowing I had two different kinds of embryos even though one is about to go to blast any minute! It was quite funny when they did the scan because they said "oooh full bladder eh?" I said "yeah you better believe it so dont go pressing too hard on that ultrasound gadget otherwise you may see the entire contents of it like a small tsunami" She looked a little shall we say "worried" after that :haha: The proceure was pain free as they inserted the speculum and under that humungous bladder you could see my uterus. The got the catheter with the embies and I saw them whizzing in like they had just gone down a slide. The previous times they had sort of been placed but this time they went swooshing in. I was then allowed to go to the loo which was the most wanted toilet break EVER and now i'm home relaxing. Finally, we got there in the end. They never gave me a test date (how crap is that?) I thought OH was discussing this with them while i got dressed but nooooo.... so I dont know when I am supposed to test. Great! :growlmad:

yeah Sammy congrats, finally!! :happydance::happydance: That would be so cool to watch them go in....seriously awesome


Isi- I am so sorry of your new hon, I was really hoping for you :hugs: I hope you join us again soon with a sticky bfp'
take care of yourself
:hugs:

Mercy- how are you feeling?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Sammy! It'll all work out for you you'll see. You're test date will be on the 2nd which is one day before mine I think even though you went after me. I'm very impressed with the fact that you were able to let only a little pee out and hold the rest. Good bladder control!


----------



## Megg33k

Isi - I'm so sorry, honey! I hope you're coping okay! :hugs:

Sammy - Sounds good! Congrats on PUPO!



Sammy2009 said:


> Hun im not quite sure what you mean when you say numbers? Do you mean number of follies? If so, then yes it may seem great that you have tons of them but this many may not be a good sign. My hospital said they "ideally" like about 11-15 (before in the past i have only got 8) because they said that a high number of follicles normally means a lower quality of egg resulting in weaker embryos. They have always considered my "8" as good though... i cant see why but they have and then of course I got 11 this time but one was smaller than the rest and never contained an egg. Also if they stimm so many there is the chance of OHSS and then usually there is no ET and they all get frozen. Only very very occasionally have I seen a high number of eggs result in very good embryos so just watch out for that, make sure they dont over stimm you!! :hugs:

No, when I asked about #... I was asking what a good E2 level was for the baseline. I know sometimes it can be too high and things can get pushed back until it gets lower. So, I'm just wondering what range they'll be okay with. I have to go have the blood draw for it on Wed.



maxxiandniko said:


> Hi Isi - big :hugs:. This process can be so heartwrenching. Does it make you feel better that you have another good embryo left?
> 
> Megg - I know, I know I need to stop. I'm taking Blue's advice and so everytime I have a negative thought I counter it with a positive thought. I'm going to assume I've got little fighters.
> 
> Sammy - good luck today!

I'm sure they are fighters, honey!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes! 

Megg- sorry hun i dont know anything about E2 numbers but good luck!

Maxxi - ha ha... I would not say my bladder us the best but i can pee out a little then stop but i was worried that it might not so only risked a bit! 

My DD has stolen the laptop and left me with her nearly flat iphone so will catch up soon ok xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi all, unfortunately it didn't work for us. So.....back to the drawing board!
> 
> Wishing you all the very best of luck!

Isi, so sorry Hun, hope you work out what to do for the best, did you have any frosties in the end?


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy, Congrats on being pupo!!!!


----------



## mercyme

Well, my second beta went well. My levels went from 600 on Friday to over 2000 today, so my IVF nurse was very happy -- said she wouldn't be surprised if it were twins, but it's impossible to tell for now. I'm so tired all the time -- yawwwwn. 

MrsG, Maxxi & Sammy, I've got my fingers crossed for you! Good luck.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Love that level, mercyme!!!! Doubling in 41.45 hours! that's just right within PERFECT! :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

mercyme said:


> Well, my second beta went well. My levels went from 600 on Friday to over 2000 today, so my IVF nurse was very happy -- said she wouldn't be surprised if it were twins, but it's impossible to tell for now. I'm so tired all the time -- yawwwwn.
> 
> MrsG, Maxxi & Sammy, I've got my fingers crossed for you! Good luck.

oh my that does sound like twinnies :thumbup::winkwink:
when do you have your first scan?
and congrats on the #'s


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Mercy!


----------



## Mrs-G

Well done mercy, looking good on the twins front.

AFM I'm a bit stressed to day, cm has changed from a creamy White to a darker creamy beige, not the usual spotting before af shows but certainly a definate change in tone, think af is imminent, had some cramping last night, different to the pains I've been getting, if I make it to Friday without af showing it'll be a miracle!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Well done mercy, looking good on the twins front.
> 
> AFM I'm a bit stressed to day, cm has changed from a creamy White to a darker creamy beige, not the usual spotting before af shows but certainly a definate change in tone, think af is imminent, had some cramping last night, different to the pains I've been getting, if I make it to Friday without af showing it'll be a miracle!

That is so stressful. Are you using the progesterone capsules? My nurse told me that I'd get some discharge at some point and I'd be convinced it was AF but it was my vaginal lining sloughing off. Also aren't you testing late? You probably should have started bleeding by now if you were going to.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G :test::test::test:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Well done mercy, looking good on the twins front.
> 
> AFM I'm a bit stressed to day, cm has changed from a creamy White to a darker creamy beige, not the usual spotting before af shows but certainly a definate change in tone, think af is imminent, had some cramping last night, different to the pains I've been getting, if I make it to Friday without af showing it'll be a miracle!
> 
> That is so stressful. Are you using the progesterone capsules? My nurse told me that I'd get some discharge at some point and I'd be convinced it was AF *but it was my vaginal lining sloughing off*. Also aren't you testing late? You probably should have started bleeding by now if you were going to.Click to expand...

Oh jeezus! :sick: That's unfortunate... So, I get that to look forward to? Great!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Well done mercy, looking good on the twins front.
> 
> AFM I'm a bit stressed to day, cm has changed from a creamy White to a darker creamy beige, not the usual spotting before af shows but certainly a definate change in tone, think af is imminent, had some cramping last night, different to the pains I've been getting, if I make it to Friday without af showing it'll be a miracle!
> 
> That is so stressful. Are you using the progesterone capsules? My nurse told me that I'd get some discharge at some point and I'd be convinced it was AF *but it was my vaginal lining sloughing off*. Also aren't you testing late? You probably should have started bleeding by now if you were going to.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeezus! :sick: That's unfortunate... So, I get that to look forward to? Great!Click to expand...


Yep!


----------



## Mrs-G

Guys, no bleeding or spotting all day, tmi alert, this morning I had a gooey bit of disharge, not like ewcm, a thicker consistency and it was creamy beige, a bit like a bogey (sorry). I am on progesterone capsules but haven't had anything like this so far, just a bit oily/White from the capsules, I'm so confused. 

I nearly gave in and went to tesco to buy a test but the thought of deceiving my oh I couldn't, 2 more wake ups then I test.

I think my testing date is really late 15 days post 3 day transfer, on my normal cycle af was due last Tuesday but I know the drugs affect it,


Aaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## maxxiandniko

*


Mrs-G said:
↑

Guys, no bleeding or spotting all day, tmi alert, this morning I had a gooey bit of disharge, not like ewcm, a thicker consistency and it was creamy beige, a bit like a bogey (sorry). I am on progesterone capsules but haven't had anything like this so far, just a bit oily/White from the capsules, I'm so confused. 

I nearly gave in and went to tesco to buy a test but the thought of deceiving my oh I couldn't, 2 more wake ups then I test.

I think my testing date is really late 15 days post 3 day transfer, on my normal cycle af was due last Tuesday but I know the drugs affect it,Click to expand...

*


Mrs-G said:


> *Aaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh[/QUOTE*
> 
> 
> I give you credit that's for sure! Today is your official test date since it's 13 days post transfer so this may be good! I'm on the capsules and am leaking white all over the place! It doesn't sound like that happened to you. I wonder if I'm doing something wrong with them.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Anyone else using progesterone capsules and leaking white all over the place? Sorry if that's TMI but I'm wondering what everyone's experience has been.


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi are you lying down for 30 minutes after each one, this allows it time to absorb and prevents leaking!!! I've been wearing panty liners but had very little mess to speak of!


----------



## Wallie

Mrs-G, best of luck, I hope you get your :bfp:

Hey ladies at work, we're now working with a company who's abreviations is bfp! Hopefully it's an oman for me!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Anyone else using progesterone capsules and leaking white all over the place? Sorry if that's TMI but I'm wondering what everyone's experience has been.

Actually, after all the descriptions of the suppositories, I chose to keep going with the shots, which don't hurt me, instead of dealing with the mess. The nurse thought I was weird.

MrsG, you are a marvel of self-control! I think you'll get a BFP -- can't wait to see!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Maxi are you lying down for 30 minutes after each one, this allows it time to absorb and prevents leaking!!! I've been wearing panty liners but had very little mess to speak of!

Definitely not 30 mins. I have to use them 4 times each day so that means I'm using them at work so no laying down for me.


----------



## Mrs-G

That'll be why then honey x I'm just twice a day, 7 o'clock am and pm.

Thanks everyone, I'm getting my hopes up a bit now but I don't want to as I know my chances are slim, I've been playing a game with my keys which gives me a 50 % chance of getting in first time at home and I keep losing so I don't hold out much hope with 26% chance x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie - I hope so!

Mercy - they didn't give me the option of continuing the injections but my butt is still sore from them and the last injection I did was 2 days ago.

MrsG - You test Friday right?


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah testing first thing Friday morning, only 1 more wake up to wait!!!!!!!

I've got my hopes up now and feel a bit more positive, I just hope it's not a bfn, cos now I'm gonna be gutted, if I make it to Friday with no af and it's a bfn I won't really understand it. 

Anyone else testing with me or are you all a week behind or so.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Yeah testing first thing Friday morning, only 1 more wake up to wait!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got my hopes up now and feel a bit more positive, I just hope it's not a bfn, cos now I'm gonna be gutted, if I make it to Friday with no af and it's a bfn I won't really understand it.
> 
> Anyone else testing with me or are you all a week behind or so.


I've got some waiting to do. I'm not till next week. I like where I am though, not too close to testing.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Yeah testing first thing Friday morning, only 1 more wake up to wait!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got my hopes up now and feel a bit more positive, I just hope it's not a bfn, cos now I'm gonna be gutted, if I make it to Friday with no af and it's a bfn I won't really understand it.
> 
> Anyone else testing with me or are you all a week behind or so.

I would love to be testing with you but a) its to early :haha: and b) I dont even know when myt official test date IS! They never gave me one. AF is between 26 days and 29 days so thats not even definite anymore and also last time the progesterone delayed my AF for 2-3 days and its never done that before, I always had 27 day cycles dead on (only after IVF #2 that they have been between 26-29 days!) So i dont know whether I will EVER be able to test and take the result as true.... What a nightmare eh?! Springflower had this problem with the progesterone as well so I know i'm not alone but its kind of a pain in the ass because I am scared to test in case its not real and i get my hopes up.... Good luck for Friday!!! :hugs:

Maxxi - This is perfectly normal with the progesterone. I had to take it while I was at work since i had to take it 3 times a day and it was disgusting and kept leaking out all white and curdled looking. Dont worry, that just Progesterone for you... gross isnt it? :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - thanks. It is nasty isn't it? My post transfer instructions said that we can start having sex 24 hours after transfer but with that progesterone it's not happening!


----------



## Mrs-G

I was told no sex for 19 days post transfer!!!!!


----------



## mercyme

Yeah, we were told no sex til test date -- then after the BFP, they said no sex for the first trimester. Riiiiiight! That was a no-go. It'd already been four weeks at that point.


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> Yeah, we were told no sex til test date -- then after the BFP, they said no sex for the first trimester. Riiiiiight! That was a no-go. It'd already been four weeks at that point.

Well that progesterone is a killer that's for sure. How early did you test by the way? I don't want to test but then I think of waiting to get a call from the clinic and I just don't know if I'll be able handle it. In the end I'm sure I'll do what I need to do.


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were told no sex til test date -- then after the BFP, they said no sex for the first trimester. Riiiiiight! That was a no-go. It'd already been four weeks at that point.
> 
> Well that progesterone is a killer that's for sure. How early did you test by the way? I don't want to test but then I think of waiting to get a call from the clinic and I just don't know if I'll be able handle it. In the end I'm sure I'll do what I need to do.Click to expand...

Yes, if I were doing the suppository, I could totally see how that wouldn't work!
My transfer was on Monday, the 8th. I started testing on Sunday, the 14th -- so 6 days after? I got a ghost of a line! It's possible I even imagined it. Monday, a slight shadow, but I was starting to feel hopeful. Tues it was a definite faint line -- Wed am, looked a bit brighter, Wed pm quite dark. I didn't test again, as I ran out of dollar store tests & just didn't want to keep going. My first beta was that Friday (19th) & my HCG was 666 -- yes, 666! On Monday (22), 72 hrs later, my HcG was over 2000.

I still feel very tentative. I'm a "little bit pregnant" -- and won't feel that it's true until I hear a heartbeat (scan on Dec 6). Right now, it's just one more hurdle we've cleared -- not really different than getting enough follies, enough fertilized, enough blasts, etc. I guess the disappointment will be much greater, but the excitement levels are about the same as for the other bits of encouraging news.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - thanks. It is nasty isn't it? My post transfer instructions said that we can start having sex 24 hours after transfer but with that progesterone it's not happening!

Ha ha ha.... I thought it was vile stuff so I asked for the injections last time, one every 3 days and no gunk! Ask to swap. :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were told no sex til test date -- then after the BFP, they said no sex for the first trimester. Riiiiiight! That was a no-go. It'd already been four weeks at that point.
> 
> Well that progesterone is a killer that's for sure. How early did you test by the way? I don't want to test but then I think of waiting to get a call from the clinic and I just don't know if I'll be able handle it. In the end I'm sure I'll do what I need to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, if I were doing the suppository, I could totally see how that wouldn't work!
> My transfer was on Monday, the 8th. I started testing on Sunday, the 14th -- so 6 days after? I got a ghost of a line! It's possible I even imagined it. Monday, a slight shadow, but I was starting to feel hopeful. Tues it was a definite faint line -- Wed am, looked a bit brighter, Wed pm quite dark. I didn't test again, as I ran out of dollar store tests & just didn't want to keep going. My first beta was that Friday (19th) & my HCG was 666 -- yes, 666! On Monday (22), 72 hrs later, my HcG was over 2000.
> 
> I still feel very tentative. I'm a "little bit pregnant" -- and won't feel that it's true until I hear a heartbeat (scan on Dec 6). Right now, it's just one more hurdle we've cleared -- not really different than getting enough follies, enough fertilized, enough blasts, etc. I guess the disappointment will be much greater, but the excitement levels are about the same as for the other bits of encouraging news.Click to expand...

Awww bless.... I know how you feel. Its just one hurdle after another but things are going great and you have got over the biggest hurdle so if you can (and i know its hard) try to relax and enjoy :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively. 

Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively.
> 
> Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.

Hey i had to do 2 capsules 3 x a day.... 2 morning 2 afternoon and 2 evening... there was always a big stack of it in my pants (all those that are eating lunch look away NOW! lol) I used to have to wipe it off from them when I went to the loo and it smelt weird as well. I hated the stuff and it also gave me Cystitis! You are not doing anything wrong, its just like that... well it was for me anyway, loads of it came back down.


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively.
> 
> Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.

Yes, two 5 day blasts. I don't know if that makes a difference in test dates, but it seems logical to think it would. I wouldn't have tested, but my boobs were getting so big :haha: Of course, now I'm always squeezing them, worried that they're getting smaller & that the embryo stopped growing. :wacko:
I'm trying to be relaxed -- but it's hard. Thanks, Sammy, for the encouragment! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

OMG!!!!! Now this is funny! (in a not-so funny way!)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/video/article300101.ece?vxSiteId=0bc72527-aa8e-4487-a5e8-94aae448c9dd&vxChannel=News&vxClipId=1347_SUN49903&vxBitrate=300


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively.
> 
> Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.
> 
> Yes, two 5 day blasts. I don't know if that makes a difference in test dates, but it seems logical to think it would. I wouldn't have tested, but my boobs were getting so big :haha: Of course, now I'm always squeezing them, worried that they're getting smaller & that the embryo stopped growing. :wacko:
> I'm trying to be relaxed -- but it's hard. Thanks, Sammy, for the encouragment! :hugs:Click to expand...

How many days after your transfer did your boobs start to hurt? With my first IVF they already hurt after the trigger but continued to and i was BFP, with last IVF they started to hurt then one day stopped and i was BFN and this time they feel normal so far.... :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively.
> 
> Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.
> 
> Yes, two 5 day blasts. I don't know if that makes a difference in test dates, but it seems logical to think it would. I wouldn't have tested, but my boobs were getting so big :haha: Of course, now I'm always squeezing them, worried that they're getting smaller & that the embryo stopped growing. :wacko:
> I'm trying to be relaxed -- but it's hard. Thanks, Sammy, for the encouragment! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How many days after your transfer did your boobs start to hurt? With my first IVF they already hurt after the trigger but continued to and i was BFP, with last IVF they started to hurt then one day stopped and i was BFN and this time they feel normal so far.... :hugs:Click to expand...

They actually didn't hurt, not sore like PMS. They just felt like they were bursting out of my bra! I think it started 5 days past transfer (13th). I kinda thought it might be the hcg trigger, which I took on Monday the 1st, so I wasn't too willing to trust that symptom -- or the test result on Sun/Mon. 

That video is terrifying!! Have you read Breaking Dawn (Twilight series)? Gah!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - you made me feel better about my nasty discharge :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Good luck to those testing soon! :) I wish patience to those with a bit of a wait still! LOL

AFM... Good news! I got the green light to start my stims Saturday! This is really happening!!! 

And, thought you girls might find this interesting! My FS and clinic were on the news! You can watch here: https://centralillinoisproud.com/fulltext?nxd_id=149477
My FS is the older guy with white hair (Dr. Gary Horowitz) and it was shot inside the clinic I go to. Those are the people I work with on a weekly basis! I'd love to be as lucky as the couple they were talking to!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Very exciting megg! You'll be stimming, triggering, retrieving and transferring before you know it! And getting a bfp. I'm sure of it!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Very exciting megg! You'll be stimming, triggering, retrieving and transferring before you know it! And getting a bfp. I'm sure of it!

That would be the best line up things I could ever hope for! :) Thank you! I'll just be slightly behind you!


----------



## Mrs-G

Erm I have a confession! 

I bought 2 x first response tests

Just gotta convince oh to let me test early!!!!


----------



## Mrs-G

Clear blue, not first response!!!

Do I have to wait till first wee of day?

At this stage would anything show tonight?

This two week wait is hell!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - you could see something now but if you don't it wouldn't mean anything either. It's torture isn't it?


----------



## Mrs-G

:-( I'm not allowed to test, gotta wait till Friday!

Oh says 'milk might not be sour today but might be tomorrow' er whatever!!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy - you made me feel better about my nasty discharge :haha:

I think i will have to come off the shots to test so ill be on the nasty disgusting crap as well for about a week... I hate the stuff. It makes me feel dirty and having to shove two of those up your snatch while at work (not in the middle of the office OBVIOUSLY!) is not the nicest part of the day! If you liem down for 30 mins after inserting them its meant to help but i think lying on the office floor for 30 minutes may just lead to me being sectioning and being taken off by the men in white coats...


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Mercy - you did a 5 day transfer, right? I did a 3 day so I have no idea what that would mean for testing. I should just forget about testing early. No good's going to come out of it for me. I just get anxious. I'm trying to think positively.
> 
> Sammy - today there's tons of progesterone discharge! I'm putting it in as far as I can. You don't think I'm doing something wrong do you? I almos want to put another capsule in.
> 
> Yes, two 5 day blasts. I don't know if that makes a difference in test dates, but it seems logical to think it would. I wouldn't have tested, but my boobs were getting so big :haha: Of course, now I'm always squeezing them, worried that they're getting smaller & that the embryo stopped growing. :wacko:
> I'm trying to be relaxed -- but it's hard. Thanks, Sammy, for the encouragment! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How many days after your transfer did your boobs start to hurt? With my first IVF they already hurt after the trigger but continued to and i was BFP, with last IVF they started to hurt then one day stopped and i was BFN and this time they feel normal so far.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They actually didn't hurt, not sore like PMS. They just felt like they were bursting out of my bra! I think it started 5 days past transfer (13th). I kinda thought it might be the hcg trigger, which I took on Monday the 1st, so I wasn't too willing to trust that symptom -- or the test result on Sun/Mon.
> 
> That video is terrifying!! Have you read Breaking Dawn (Twilight series)? Gah!Click to expand...

Oh that makes me feel a bit better. Sore boons were my first symptom with DD (natural) then with the first IVF I had sore boobs as from when i took the trigger until god knows how many weeks so i cant even say it was pregnancy related it was just HCG related at first and then pregnancy HCG took over so they were constantly sore. With IVF number 2 they got sore a few days before AF then one morning i woke up and they were back to normal. I know the feeling of them just feeling full though as thats how mine were before. I am scared that if they dont go sore again that its not worked... and they are not sore yet! :dohh:

Yes the video did make my eyes water i must admit! No i havent read breaking dawn, is it good? x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Clear blue, not first response!!!
> 
> Do I have to wait till first wee of day?
> 
> At this stage would anything show tonight?
> 
> This two week wait is hell!!!!

I spoke to my midwife about this and she said it doesnt matter what time of the day you test.

I think you should abstain from the loo for 4 hours (if possible) and then its strong enough but basically it makes no difference if you have been asleep for 4 hours or awake for 4 hours if you dont drink too much to dilute your urine and hold it for a while. I once had a BFN in the morning and a strong line BFP in the afternoon and lost of people actually have stronger results in the afternoon... dont ask me why! Good luck, I have a good feeling for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Thanks Sammy, really excited for tomorrow now! Oh has hidden my tests I bought!

I can't help thinking I'm going to be disappointed though!


----------



## Mrs-G

I can taste blood in my mouth this morning, really really strong!!!!

Doh! I promised not to symptom spot!!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:
 

> I can taste blood in my mouth this morning, really really strong!!!!
> 
> Doh! I promised not to symptom spot!!!!!!

:haha: You have done well not to symptom spot until now!!! Anyway putting that aside (lol) tell me how you have felt and what symptoms you have had since the transfer... When was/is AF due? I think its looking good. What time are you getting up tomorrow to test? I always get up at about 6am on testing day and then if its BFN i go back to sleep in a sulky mood but it sort of masks the disappointment cos im sitting around thinking about it then! :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

Did anyone ever hear from lazydaisybaby - the lady who had the FET blast and was testing 19/11 or Leanne0166 who was testing around the same time?


----------



## Mrs-G

I don't really think I've had symptoms, just side affects from pessaries such as constant bloating, slightly sore nipples, various pains in my tummy varying from af to bowel, pulling feeling, twinges in the nether regions, slight nausea last 2 mornings, horrible taste of blood in mouth this morning at work, really hot in bed this morning, constant hunger, lots of saliva....... Erm will that do????

Af officially due last Tuesday, 16th but I know pessaries mess that up!

Feeling really negative now, on my other forum their all getting bfp's and I know I should be happy but I feel that they're taking all my chances and I know don't stand a chance based on percentages!


----------



## Mrs-G

Gonna test 1st wee (prob 4am!!!!!!)


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> I don't really think I've had symptoms, just side affects from pessaries such as constant bloating, slightly sore nipples, various pains in my tummy varying from af to bowel, pulling feeling, twinges in the nether regions, slight nausea last 2 mornings, horrible taste of blood in mouth this morning at work, really hot in bed this morning, constant hunger, lots of saliva....... Erm will that do????
> 
> Af officially due last Tuesday, 16th but I know pessaries mess that up!
> 
> Feeling really negative now, on my other forum their all getting bfp's and I know I should be happy but I feel that they're taking all my chances and I know don't stand a chance based on percentages!

Not always.... Progesterone never delayed my AF the first time although the Pregnyl shots did the last time but i think you are on pessaries arent you? Its not often it delays it.... Your two days late for AF so that sounds great. I dont know why but i have a really good feeling about you and your BFP!!!

I know what you mean about people taking your chances up... you are so like me. I always seem to be testing in a group of 4 and everytime i have known that with the odds on average (and i mean average) of 1 in 4 IVF's working, that only one of us with make it. Its true... only one of us ever has! BUT it depends what forum you are on.... :haha: Pick the forum with the less people testing and go with the odds on that one. ha ha ha. Remember, it might seem like they are taking your chances but when i comes down to it then there are hundreds of people out there testing after IVF everyday and their results will not change yours... it just seems like they are taking your chances because you KNOW they are testing... actually, i must tell myself this :dohh: I think you will be wooo hoooo hooooing tomorrow!!! (i remember i tested about 3am once... well morning is morning right? lol. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi Sammy, thanks for reassurance, af due last Tuesday so 9 days late in reality which is why I think pessaries are playing games with me.

Forgot to mention the back ache!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Hi Sammy, thanks for reassurance, af due last Tuesday so 9 days late in reality which is why I think pessaries are playing games with me.
> 
> Forgot to mention the back ache!!!!!

LAST TUESDAY?????? OMG thats forever away. The pessaries would never delay AF by that long! Its a dead cert this one hun! I think i might congratulate you NOW! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

Aaaaaaaagghghhhhh how am I gonna make it till morning?

Where's everyone else gone?


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Aaaaaaaagghghhhhh how am I gonna make it till morning?
> 
> Where's everyone else gone?

GET THAT BLOODY TEST OUT AND PUT YOURSELF OUT YOUR MISERY! YOUR PREGNANT! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Mrs-G if you're that late just test now, don't wait until 4am tomorrow. Just test!! Sorry I'm not normally a test pusher but I think we're on to a certain here. FX'd anyway! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wallie said:


> Mrs-G if you're that late just test now, don't wait until 4am tomorrow. Just test!! Sorry I'm not normally a test pusher but I think we're on to a certain here. FX'd anyway! :hugs:

My thoughts exactly.... I would've tested at just being two days late, i didnt realise Mrs-G meant LAST Tuesday... flipping heck! A test will 100% show a BFP no matter what time of day by now! 

Mrs-G you will be giving birth soon.... TEST TEST TEST!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Sammy2009 said:


> I nearly typed, when will your OH let you test, just before you give birth.:rofl: test now!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Wallie said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I nearly typed, when will your OH let you test, just before you give birth.:rofl: test now!!!
> 
> I think she ran away.... :shrug:
> 
> Oh well....we will just have to wait til tomorrow morning for the BFP then! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Britt11

Wallie said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I nearly typed, when will your OH let you test, just before you give birth.:rofl: test now!!!
> 
> ha ha :rofl:
> 
> MrsG its sounding great for you, like the other girls said :test:
> you should have accurate results now
> 
> good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Wallie

Yip, looks like we'll have to wait until tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

Hi guys, I didn't run, just wanted to get to sleep so the morning came quicker.

So I woke at 1,2 and 3, woke oh up at ten to 4 and he said I could test!!!!!!

Well I did a clear blue first and got my BFP!!!!!!!! Then did my clinics test and got my BFP!!!!!!!!

I'm so bloody happy I cried!!!! Then said how do I get it out!!!!!!! Well hopefully I'll have 8 months to worry that one out.

Due date according to ivf calendar is 1st aug 11 x

Thanks for all your support guys and good luck with your bfp, I'll be back later after I've got some sleep x


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, MrsG! :hugs: That's amazing! Hoping so hard to follow in your footsteps!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats MrsG! Good for you!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I'm obsessively thinking about how I have absolutely no symptoms. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> So I'm obsessively thinking about how I have absolutely no symptoms. Thoughts anyone?

Unless you have AF, you're PUPO... So, relax and enjoy it! That's all I've got! LOL I'll be a mess... just you wait and see!


----------



## Britt11

MrsG- Congratulations hon!!!!!!!! whoo hooo, I had a huge smile reading this and yelled yeah!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
Look forward to hearing more updates, we need Sammy, Maxx and Meggs to follow in your footsteps!



maxxiandniko said:


> So I'm obsessively thinking about how I have absolutely no symptoms. Thoughts anyone?

Maxxi- everyone is different, I had essentially no symptoms and I still dont at 9weeks! some women are very sensitive and others their bodies just adjust quite normally, I felt I was out for sure my bfp month- hence I went to a Martini and Sushi party and also did the most intense vigirous workouts lol..
When I read about MrsG having the metallic taste I thought I never had that and still dont but I have read a lot of women do.
:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks guys. I obsessively text my friend who had ivf 2 years ago and she tells me to relax. I'll get a cramp or twinge of pain every so often but that probably happens to me normally. I'll listen to all of you and quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## maxxiandniko

And Britt - you made my stomach growl when you mentioned sushi!


----------



## Mrs-G

Maxi, I've not really had any other symptoms and that metallic taste was a one off day before otd, all other stuff I've been feelingsince before et, so pit it down to progesterone, even though I got my bfp it all seems surreal, I don't actually feel pregnant at all, in fact I want a blood test to confirm cos I don't quite believe the two tests that showed bfp this morning, part of me thinks it's all a dream!

Good luck everyone, if I can do it so can you, I'm the unluckiest person ever!


----------



## Wallie

Mrs G that is fantastic, congratulations! Wonderful news.


----------



## MissMonty

Congratulations Mrs G :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok - keeping my fiingers crossed for you all :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sorry this is the first time I have had to update today... work has been manic!

Congrats Mrs-G... i knew it... i told you... :thumbup::happydance:

AFM god i have felt a bit crap again today, stomach whirring all over the place and pains and bloated and some of the pains taking my breath away. BUT on a lighter note I got my new iPhone 4 this evening!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> So I'm obsessively thinking about how I have absolutely no symptoms. Thoughts anyone?

I've only got some shitty progesterone ones... you can have those if you want? :haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!

Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.

Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
good luck hon


----------



## Mrs-G

Is insomnia a bloody symptom!!!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## MrsF

just had a wuick scan to check on you mrs-g, and i'm so pleased for you :) many many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i shall be back later for a full catch up

hello to everyone else :flower:

:) x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it can be, Mrs-G! :haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...


Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!Click to expand...

i dont really have any either... im starting to feel like it hasnt worked again. surely i should have something other than the usual progesterone pains?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont really have any either... im starting to feel like it hasnt worked again. surely i should have something other than the usual progesterone pains?Click to expand...


I spoke to a friend of my who had twins with her third ivf and she felt absolutely nothing until a few months into her pregnancy so anything is possible. Britt said she had flu-like symptoms but that was it. I feel like I'm getting a cold and I really hope that's not the case. I'm good for several colds a year so I wouldn't be surprised. And with this change in weather it's a total set up for me. I don't think I can take anything either. Are you using estrogen patches?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont really have any either... im starting to feel like it hasnt worked again. surely i should have something other than the usual progesterone pains?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spoke to a friend of my who had twins with her third ivf and she felt absolutely nothing until a few months into her pregnancy so anything is possible. Britt said she had flu-like symptoms but that was it. I feel like I'm getting a cold and I really hope that's not the case. I'm good for several colds a year so I wouldn't be surprised. And with this change in weather it's a total set up for me. I don't think I can take anything either. Are you using estrogen patches?Click to expand...

i know your right... im sitting in the hairdressers with my daughter who is having hghlights put through for the second time today cos the first time it didnt even change colour and im not paying 85 euros for no change!! and googling away and some people even with triplets had no symptoms. i cant help but feel pessimistic though. im 10dpo and a test brought up a stronger line than yesterday but i went through this scenario last time so im not reading anything into that at all!


----------



## Wallie

Think positive ladies, it can and will work. :hugs: Sammy it is looking hopeful though even though I know you don't trust the sticks.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont really have any either... im starting to feel like it hasnt worked again. surely i should have something other than the usual progesterone pains?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spoke to a friend of my who had twins with her third ivf and she felt absolutely nothing until a few months into her pregnancy so anything is possible. Britt said she had flu-like symptoms but that was it. I feel like I'm getting a cold and I really hope that's not the case. I'm good for several colds a year so I wouldn't be surprised. And with this change in weather it's a total set up for me. I don't think I can take anything either. Are you using estrogen patches?Click to expand...
> 
> i know your right... im sitting in the hairdressers with my daughter who is having hghlights put through for the second time today cos the first time it didnt even change colour and im not paying 85 euros for no change!! and googling away and some people even with triplets had no symptoms. i cant help but feel pessimistic though. im 10dpo and a test brought up a stronger line than yesterday but i went through this scenario last time so im not reading anything into that at all!Click to expand...


Do you mean an hpt? If so a positive's a positive! How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie said:


> Think positive ladies, it can and will work. :hugs: Sammy it is looking hopeful though even though I know you don't trust the sticks.

Thanks Wallie. I'm trying to think positively. I'm not testing ever! Just kidding.


----------



## Britt11

OMG Sammy, do you mean you have a positive HPT?? can I start getting excited yet?.....
Girls, honestly I expected a whole host of symptoms based on what some women post on BNB...but honestly I dont understand how they could have so much going on so early when your hormone is very low...they must be very sensitive but I dont truly believe that is the norm.
I felt great, besides flu like symptoms for 2 days only and it abruptly went away so thought it was surely unrelated...I had no nausea, no cramps, boobs were really not sore- well the left one only at like 3dpo but that went away. The only tiny wierd thing I had if I think back is almost like a really mild siatica for part of a day...shooting pain down my butt and my leg...it could have been totally unrelated and like I said it only lasted a short while but I found it odd.
Oh one more thing (I have to really think about it) I had no cramps what so ever and no implanatation bleeding but I did have a little flutter in my stomach like a short little tickle at 8dpo....I wondered if that could have been implantation just b/c of the timing.
the one thing I have realized is all women seem to have a different experience so its hard to tell but I DEFINITELY felt out my bfp month
good luck ladies, getting excited
hugs


----------



## Mrs-G

i'm still thinking i'm out despite getting two BFP. I#m begining to think the worry is never gonna go. I thought the tww was bad, the 2 week scan wait is a nightmare too!!!

I really hope you've got you BFP Sammy x

Maxi, you holding out to OTD hun?

Is it just you two in TWW?

Megg, did your stimming start today or am I a week late?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> MrsG - I bet I'm unluckier than you!
> 
> Sammy - I still have nothing major going on except that I feel a cold coming on. I'm staying in bed the whole weekend since the last thing I need is to get sick.
> 
> Ohhh I had a bad "flu" and felt sick when I was about 5 and 6 dpo my bfp month.....felt really awful....I think your body shuts down to protect the baby :winkwink:
> good luck honClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice? It feels more like sinus congestion, headache, sore throat but not too bad yet. The weather has changed from temps in the 60's to a lovely 35 this morning so I'm blaming that for now!Click to expand...
> 
> i dont really have any either... im starting to feel like it hasnt worked again. surely i should have something other than the usual progesterone pains?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spoke to a friend of my who had twins with her third ivf and she felt absolutely nothing until a few months into her pregnancy so anything is possible. Britt said she had flu-like symptoms but that was it. I feel like I'm getting a cold and I really hope that's not the case. I'm good for several colds a year so I wouldn't be surprised. And with this change in weather it's a total set up for me. I don't think I can take anything either. Are you using estrogen patches?Click to expand...
> 
> i know your right... im sitting in the hairdressers with my daughter who is having hghlights put through for the second time today cos the first time it didnt even change colour and im not paying 85 euros for no change!! and googling away and some people even with triplets had no symptoms. i cant help but feel pessimistic though. im 10dpo and a test brought up a stronger line than yesterday but i went through this scenario last time so im not reading anything into that at all!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean an hpt? If so a positive's a positive! How many days post transfer are you?Click to expand...

Its a toughie hun.... EC was 17th Nov which is 10 days ago so im 10dpo - this was when i got my BFP with DD who we lost at 24 weeks. Then i was taking the progesterone suppositories. Last IVF i was doing the shot which i believe contains HCG, either that or it boosts your ovaries to produce a sufficient amount of natural progesterone in order to support a pregnancy (ie embies) Well we all know that Pregnyl is the trigger shot and so can loom in your system for several days causing fake BFP's. Before when i took 10,000 IU it was out of my system in 4 days BUT last time when i took 1500IU it either was still in my system right up until 2 days past AF due or I had a chemical pregnancy AGAIN. Strange thing was... the IC would not pick up anything in the end BUT a Clearblue DIGI and a FRER both showed BFP???? Now normally the IC will give me the first sign of a BFP but it just wouldnt pick it up and then i knew something was wrong.... the FRER got lighter and then 4 days past AF due, AF arrived and I am NEVER late. I never tested after that....

I would have thought that last night when i took the last injection of 1500IU pregnyl that by late evening the line would be dark but it was barely visable and i mean virtually blank and so this morning i tested at 10dpo and there was a very distinct pink line... Theoretically if i was pregnant the line would get darker as the HCG in my body increased and lighter if the shot was leaving and i wasnt pregnant but i dont know. I dont trust this injection. I wish i had taken the suppositories now. It could possibly take at least 4 days to leave my system... maybe longer! Or it could have left. I will never know... :growlmad:


----------



## Britt11

Sammy getting darker is a very good sign. had you taken another shot before you tried your second test that got darker?


----------



## Britt11

MrsG- I know exactly how you feel, I was so nervous for my 6w5d scan I started crying before the scan because I thought nothing was there but the u/s and DH were really good. Now I am anxious about the 12 week scan, worried that all is okay. I dont think it does end the worry hey?
hugs


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Sammy getting darker is a very good sign. had you taken another shot before you tried your second test that got darker?

Hey hun!

I took the last shot Friday at 2pm and then tested about 10-10.30pm last night and it was virtually blank... I could see where the line "should" be but there was no colour and if anything at all the very slghtest of slight lines but like i said no colour so it was probably just where it should have been.

I tested this morning about 6.30am ish and the line was pink and easily visable. Yesterday was my last injection... I dont take anymore of them now. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I'm not testing early. The reason is I know that you could get a bfp later rather than earlier but I won't be able to tell myself that if I get a bfn. At the same time I'm dreading going in for the beta and having to wait for a call back with the results. I still think I won't test early though. It'll just ruin my whole day.

Sammy - I don't know anything about these shots but now that you've started testing keep going! When are you going in for a beta?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> MrsG - I'm not testing early. The reason is I know that you could get a bfp later rather than earlier but I won't be able to tell myself that if I get a bfn. At the same time I'm dreading going in for the beta and having to wait for a call back with the results. I still think I won't test early though. It'll just ruin my whole day.
> 
> Sammy - I don't know anything about these shots but now that you've started testing keep going! When are you going in for a beta?

Yeah i dont trust the shots... i had all this last time with them! Erm my hospital doesnt do Beta tests..... pay for your own HPT and do it and we will just take your word for it is there motto! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs-G

I don't get a beta test either, thats why I'm stressing, but my clinic did provide an HPT!!! Sammy your clinic is crap!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - you're clinic is rather interesting isn't it? Why did they bother going into the business in the first place if they can't be bothered with pesky, little things like confirming the pregnancy they supposedly worked so hard to make happen!?!?!?

MrsG - how nice of them to give them your own hpt! :dohh:

You guys should just show up to whatever you have over there that's equivalent to an urgent care center and say you're having excruciating abdominal pain and then you'll get your beta and probably a sono thrown in there for good measure!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Did any of you do estrogen patches? I switch them every other day which happened to be today and they're peeling a bit on top. I smoothed the tops back down but I'm wondering if I should switch to two other patches. I'm nervous that I lost some of the estrogen. Or am I being paranoid?


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> I don't get a beta test either, thats why I'm stressing, but my clinic did provide an HPT!!! Sammy your clinic is crap!

crap? is that the best you can do? i think fecking shit would be a better description lol. no equipment to freeze 5 day embies, no beta test... i dont think they really give a flying f... if you get pregnant or not. moving to belgium next time!


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Did any of you do estrogen patches? I switch them every other day which happened to be today and they're peeling a bit on top. I smoothed the tops back down but I'm wondering if I should switch to two other patches. I'm nervous that I lost some of the estrogen. Or am I being paranoid?

never heard of them hun... sorry! x


----------



## maxxiandniko

I changed them. I would've obsessed otherwise.


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy - Sounds BFP to me! I would die if my clinic didn't do betas! :(



Mrs-G said:


> i'm still thinking i'm out despite getting two BFP. I#m begining to think the worry is never gonna go. I thought the tww was bad, the 2 week scan wait is a nightmare too!!!
> 
> I really hope you've got you BFP Sammy x
> 
> Maxi, you holding out to OTD hun?
> 
> Is it just you two in TWW?
> 
> Megg, did your stimming start today or am I a week late?

I started tonight... about 4 hours ago! 225IU of Follistim injected! :) I do that tomorrow, and then Monday I switch to 150IU and add 0.5 vial of Menopur. First u/s and E2 check is Dec 3... FRIDAY!


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!

Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?

Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.

I took a CB Digi today and it brought up PREGNANT 1-2 but i have been down this route before... last time. The IC is blank which is unusual since there were lines on it yesterday but this could be the meds.

The IC are 10MIU and the CB Digi says its 25MIU on the instructions... its picking up something but then it did last time and the IC failed to do so and this is what worries me.... de ja vu! I ended up BFN last time, i dont know if it was a chemical or what but AF was 4 days late and I have never been 4 days late. I wish i knew if last time was a chemical because then I would have a shred of hope but I dont. Looking back on my previous journals and back to my first BFP the IC was v v v faint at 10/11 dpo but then by the evening of 11 dpo (equivalent to today) it was bringing up stronger lines. I just feel like bursting out crying... I can see this ending up the same as last time. My temperature this morning was 37 and now 37.3 but i dont know if that makes any difference. I have no symptoms apart from the occasional sensation in my stomach :cry:


----------



## Wallie

I hope it's a little embie snuggling in Sammy. FX'd this is it. You're just having to wait a bit long to make sure.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - don't you have to go by days post transfer and not days post ovulation since you really didn't ovulate naturally? And maybe last time the progesterone delayed AF by those few days? I don't think they consider the ivf cycle a natural cycle so I'm thinking that you should just keep testing and not give up hope at all.

Megg - So happy for you that you started! It's going to fly by now.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Maxxi!!!



Mrs-G said:


> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.

Yeah, its a bit complicated. I don't pretend to understand why I'm supposed to do what I'm supposed to do... I just shut up and do it! LOL



Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.
> 
> I took a CB Digi today and it brought up PREGNANT 1-2 but i have been down this route before... last time. The IC is blank which is unusual since there were lines on it yesterday but this could be the meds.
> 
> The IC are 10MIU and the CB Digi says its 25MIU on the instructions... its picking up something but then it did last time and the IC failed to do so and this is what worries me.... de ja vu! I ended up BFN last time, i dont know if it was a chemical or what but AF was 4 days late and I have never been 4 days late. I wish i knew if last time was a chemical because then I would have a shred of hope but I dont. Looking back on my previous journals and back to my first BFP the IC was v v v faint at 10/11 dpo but then by the evening of 11 dpo (equivalent to today) it was bringing up stronger lines. I just feel like bursting out crying... I can see this ending up the same as last time. My temperature this morning was 37 and now 37.3 but i dont know if that makes any difference. I have no symptoms apart from the occasional sensation in my stomach :cry:Click to expand...

Maybe the IC's aren't as good as they used to be? I hopes its not the meds. I think its probably not med-related! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.
> 
> I took a CB Digi today and it brought up PREGNANT 1-2 but i have been down this route before... last time. The IC is blank which is unusual since there were lines on it yesterday but this could be the meds.
> 
> The IC are 10MIU and the CB Digi says its 25MIU on the instructions... its picking up something but then it did last time and the IC failed to do so and this is what worries me.... de ja vu! I ended up BFN last time, i dont know if it was a chemical or what but AF was 4 days late and I have never been 4 days late. I wish i knew if last time was a chemical because then I would have a shred of hope but I dont. Looking back on my previous journals and back to my first BFP the IC was v v v faint at 10/11 dpo but then by the evening of 11 dpo (equivalent to today) it was bringing up stronger lines. I just feel like bursting out crying... I can see this ending up the same as last time. My temperature this morning was 37 and now 37.3 but i dont know if that makes any difference. I have no symptoms apart from the occasional sensation in my stomach :cry:Click to expand...

Sammy I had a crap line on a dollar test (I mean real crap) and I got a bfp on CB digi and a very good line on a FRER. I think those cheap tests can be unpredictable. If you got a positive on a digi that is a great sign!! :thumbup: when is OTD?


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Maxxi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.
> 
> Yeah, its a bit complicated. I don't pretend to understand why I'm supposed to do what I'm supposed to do... I just shut up and do it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> I took a CB Digi today and it brought up PREGNANT 1-2 but i have been down this route before... last time. The IC is blank which is unusual since there were lines on it yesterday but this could be the meds.
> 
> The IC are 10MIU and the CB Digi says its 25MIU on the instructions... its picking up something but then it did last time and the IC failed to do so and this is what worries me.... de ja vu! I ended up BFN last time, i dont know if it was a chemical or what but AF was 4 days late and I have never been 4 days late. I wish i knew if last time was a chemical because then I would have a shred of hope but I dont. Looking back on my previous journals and back to my first BFP the IC was v v v faint at 10/11 dpo but then by the evening of 11 dpo (equivalent to today) it was bringing up stronger lines. I just feel like bursting out crying... I can see this ending up the same as last time. My temperature this morning was 37 and now 37.3 but i dont know if that makes any difference. I have no symptoms apart from the occasional sensation in my stomach :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the IC's aren't as good as they used to be? I hopes its not the meds. I think its probably not med-related! :hugs:Click to expand...

well with the 1st IVF i got PREGNANT on the equivalent of 10dpo with a CB Digi...

I have been researching them and lots of people have had the same, BFP on FRER or CB DIGI and BFN on IC. 

The internet cheapie has now decided this afternoon to bring up a clear pink line after holding pee for a few hours. I have taken pics on my phone but it wont let me update them cos they are too big. I am trying to download software to resize them but the software now needs unzipping and i dont have winzip! I can email them though... like that is a waste of time! :growlmad: Anyway... I am just going to sit and wait now. I cannot rule out completely the meds and im not going to either. The line on the IC is the strongest its been and came up right away and the CB Digi within its time limit but for some reason I just do not feel confident. I guess so many knocks have made me like this. If it all turns on its head... well that will just be how my life always turns out anyway so i shouldnt be surprised. I feel really down today and depressed and i could just burst out crying... it will probably just all go wrong and this is just some cruel joke my body is playing :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Megg, your protocol seems complicated, lucky you've had that time to digest it all, I think I'd have got confused!
> 
> Sammy how's your testing today? Still bfp?
> 
> Maxi, I wasn't on patches so I can't help sorry.
> 
> I took a CB Digi today and it brought up PREGNANT 1-2 but i have been down this route before... last time. The IC is blank which is unusual since there were lines on it yesterday but this could be the meds.
> 
> The IC are 10MIU and the CB Digi says its 25MIU on the instructions... its picking up something but then it did last time and the IC failed to do so and this is what worries me.... de ja vu! I ended up BFN last time, i dont know if it was a chemical or what but AF was 4 days late and I have never been 4 days late. I wish i knew if last time was a chemical because then I would have a shred of hope but I dont. Looking back on my previous journals and back to my first BFP the IC was v v v faint at 10/11 dpo but then by the evening of 11 dpo (equivalent to today) it was bringing up stronger lines. I just feel like bursting out crying... I can see this ending up the same as last time. My temperature this morning was 37 and now 37.3 but i dont know if that makes any difference. I have no symptoms apart from the occasional sensation in my stomach :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sammy I had a crap line on a dollar test (I mean real crap) and I got a bfp on CB digi and a very good line on a FRER. I think those cheap tests can be unpredictable. If you got a positive on a digi that is a great sign!! :thumbup: when is OTD?Click to expand...

I dont know hun... the useless idiots never gave me one! :growlmad:

Last AF cycle was 25 days (normally 27 days) so today is CD 25. AF could arrive anytime from today really since I was 4 days early this month (had 2 long AF's the two months before of 29 and 30 days)

If AF is a normal one (cannot guarantee that) then it should be due Wednesday 1st Dec, in 3 days time.

BUT the progesterone COULD delay AF.... i dont know if it will or not. There is a lot of uncertainty right now and therefore I am definitely not saying im pregnant. BFP's for sure are better than BFN's at this stage because then i would know at 11dpo that it would all be over (i always get BFP by 10dpo) So its loking better than it could but its not in the bag yet and I know that... I know things could turn around and they might do so as well yet!


----------



## Britt11

Sammy, if you send the pics to yourself and "resize" the pics to a medium or large size, the file will be small enough to post on BNB, thats what I had to do.
My clinic doesnt really believe in betas either, I think if we did do IVF I would get one done to confirm pregnancy but they dont repeat them every 48 hours for doubling time because they said the only way to know for sure how the pregnancy is progressing is with scans- so they book an early scan
fx'd for you, but it sounds great, when is OTD?


----------



## Wallie

I think you've got to give youself at least another week Sammy to be sure that the :bfp:'s are real. That way you won't get upset (if you know what I mean). But it is looking desperatley hopeful, no? Hang in there girl!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Girls where have you gone, I'm scared over in first tri, there are so many people!

Maxi when's you otd?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. How's everybody? Anyone left? How're you doing Sammy? Can we offer official congrats yet?


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsG - I didn't see your post before I posted. I'm supposed to call for an appt for Friday morning but I haven't. I'm too nervous. I'm almost tempted to wait till after the weekend. I don't feel anything at all except for having a headache for the last 3 days that I'm sure is medication related. And I'm tired because I can't sleep because of the headache! But otherwise I've got nothing too exciting to report


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck, are you going to do an hpt on Friday?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Good luck, are you going to do an hpt on Friday?

I don't think so. If I'm going to find out I'm going to wait for the beta. I have this way of thinking that if I wait long enough and don't get AF then things are looking a little more hopeful but I know there's nothing to that.


----------



## Britt11

ahh good luck Maxxi, I have a good feeling for you.
Sammy, where are you hon?? looking forward to the most recent test update!!
hugs


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> ahh good luck Maxxi, I have a good feeling for you.
> Sammy, where are you hon?? looking forward to the most recent test update!!
> hugs


Thanks Britt! I hope so.


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

Yeh Sammy, what's the latest on your testing?


----------



## MrsF

sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;

anyone else near to testing or near PUPO? 

mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!

can we not just hide out here .............. ?

much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;
> 
> anyone else near to testing or near PUPO?
> 
> mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!
> 
> can we not just hide out here .............. ?
> 
> much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x

Of course you can... you stay here as long as you want ladies.... we need your support more than ever now! You are more than welcome to stay forever! :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:

Oh, Sammy, I hate that you can't trust the BFP -- especially b/c you have every reason to hope & believe that it's true! I think that getting a BFP only to watch it turn into a BFN is one of the cruelest twists in this stupid TTC game. Are you scheduled for a blood test soon? 

Looking forward to seeing more BFPs on this thread!! 

I'm still worried that this pregnancy won't progress. I'm 5+6 today -- last time, I started to miscarry at 6+5. So, I feel just a "little bit pregnant", not elated, nor even certain. Maybe I'll be more hopeful if the scan shows growth? I'm scheduled for one next Monday, at 6+5.


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:
> 
> Oh, Sammy, I hate that you can't trust the BFP -- especially b/c you have every reason to hope & believe that it's true! I think that getting a BFP only to watch it turn into a BFN is one of the cruelest twists in this stupid TTC game. Are you scheduled for a blood test soon?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more BFPs on this thread!!
> 
> I'm still worried that this pregnancy won't progress. I'm 5+6 today -- last time, I started to miscarry at 6+5. So, I feel just a "little bit pregnant", not elated, nor even certain. Maybe I'll be more hopeful if the scan shows growth? I'm scheduled for one next Monday, at 6+5.Click to expand...

I know its crap isnt it? My AF symptoms seem to be subsiding tonight... i guess that makes me feel a super small amount better. God what a waiting game. I think even if im still BFP Friday (OTD) i wont believe it anyway. Its just how i feel i guess.

Dont worry hun you will be fine... i know its worrying at this stage but a previous MC does not mean that the same will happen this time. Lots of people MC and go onto have healthy babies and this will be you as well. You will feel much better after the scan... i did. I felt more relaxed and it was more believable if you know what i mean! A scan picture to look at instead of just old BFP's! :happydance: Good luck for Monday hun but you wont need it... seriously! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:


I think you're just traumatized from all that's happened over the past couple of years. Is there any way you can force them to give you a beta? That will put your mind at ease for sure. I think you can trust the tests more than AF not showing up since the progesterone more often than not delays AF. Or am I hearing/reading the wrong stuff? Because I'm tempted to hold off doing the beta myself! Tomorrow would be CD 28 for me and by now I should have started spotting so I'm hoping your right! But seriously if you could get a beta you'd see the tests are good and you'd feel SOOO much better!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mercy - I hope that scan comes quickly for you. I'm sure you'll be fine. I think a lot of people feel symptoms early on that are caused by so many things other than the pregnancy so I'm sure you're fine

Hi MrsF!


I don't have much going on right now :nope:. I started thinking in terms of cycle days and I'm on CD 27. Should I even care about that?


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:
> 
> 
> I think you're just traumatized from all that's happened over the past couple of years. Is there any way you can force them to give you a beta? That will put your mind at ease for sure. I think you can trust the tests more than AF not showing up since the progesterone more often than not delays AF. Or am I hearing/reading the wrong stuff? Because I'm tempted to hold off doing the beta myself! Tomorrow would be CD 28 for me and by now I should have started spotting so I'm hoping your right! But seriously if you could get a beta you'd see the tests are good and you'd feel SOOO much better!Click to expand...

Maxxi hun i only wish! There is no way on this God forsaken Earth they will give me a BETA test because they just dont do them here... you WAIT until 16 days after EC and you DONT ring before BF or NOT and if you do then they will tell you to feck off basically (in not so many words) because we have been there before with IVF #1. I called them when I was due AF and they told us to get lost and call after 16 days and I said "look i am pregnant" and they said yeah but it may be the Progesterone causing a false BFP!!! What Progesteroine SUPPOSITIORIES? I dont think so.... Injections yeah but pessaries no. They wouldnt have it anyway so we had to call back 16 days after EC! :dohh:

Progesterone can delay AF, Springflower has had this problem. Last time the Progesterone delayed my AF by 4 days i think but im unsure if it was a chemical so i cannot say for definite.

Well you have done well to get to CD28 so lets hoping this is for you! Is AF due tomorrow? Wishing you all the VERY best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:
> 
> 
> I think you're just traumatized from all that's happened over the past couple of years. Is there any way you can force them to give you a beta? That will put your mind at ease for sure. I think you can trust the tests more than AF not showing up since the progesterone more often than not delays AF. Or am I hearing/reading the wrong stuff? Because I'm tempted to hold off doing the beta myself! Tomorrow would be CD 28 for me and by now I should have started spotting so I'm hoping your right! But seriously if you could get a beta you'd see the tests are good and you'd feel SOOO much better!Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxi hun i only wish! There is no way on this God forsaken Earth they will give me a BETA test because they just dont do them here... you WAIT until 16 days after EC and you DONT ring before BF or NOT and if you do then they will tell you to feck off basically (in not so many words) because we have been there before with IVF #1. I called them when I was due AF and they told us to get lost and call after 16 days and I said "look i am pregnant" and they said yeah but it may be the Progesterone causing a false BFP!!! What Progesteroine SUPPOSITIORIES? I dont think so.... Injections yeah but pessaries no. They wouldnt have it anyway so we had to call back 16 days after EC! :dohh:
> 
> Progesterone can delay AF, Springflower has had this problem. Last time the Progesterone delayed my AF by 4 days i think but im unsure if it was a chemical so i cannot say for definite.
> 
> Well you have done well to get to CD28 so lets hoping this is for you! Is AF due tomorrow? Wishing you all the VERY best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...


That's annoying about the beta. I wish there was a way you could just show up there and refuse to leave! How many days till you're 16dpo? You'll feel so much better at that point. I rarely see cycles of 28 days but that's what tomorrow would be. I have been seeing cycles from 21 days to the rare 27. I think I had a 28 day cycle 2 times during the past year. I thought about waiting till next Wednesday to go in for blood work which would be CD 35 but does the cycle day really matter? I almost feel like I'll be taking progesterone all those extra days and giving myself a headache for nothing! I can only go into the office this Friday, Monday or next Wednesday.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:
> 
> 
> I think you're just traumatized from all that's happened over the past couple of years. Is there any way you can force them to give you a beta? That will put your mind at ease for sure. I think you can trust the tests more than AF not showing up since the progesterone more often than not delays AF. Or am I hearing/reading the wrong stuff? Because I'm tempted to hold off doing the beta myself! Tomorrow would be CD 28 for me and by now I should have started spotting so I'm hoping your right! But seriously if you could get a beta you'd see the tests are good and you'd feel SOOO much better!Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxi hun i only wish! There is no way on this God forsaken Earth they will give me a BETA test because they just dont do them here... you WAIT until 16 days after EC and you DONT ring before BF or NOT and if you do then they will tell you to feck off basically (in not so many words) because we have been there before with IVF #1. I called them when I was due AF and they told us to get lost and call after 16 days and I said "look i am pregnant" and they said yeah but it may be the Progesterone causing a false BFP!!! What Progesteroine SUPPOSITIORIES? I dont think so.... Injections yeah but pessaries no. They wouldnt have it anyway so we had to call back 16 days after EC! :dohh:
> 
> Progesterone can delay AF, Springflower has had this problem. Last time the Progesterone delayed my AF by 4 days i think but im unsure if it was a chemical so i cannot say for definite.
> 
> Well you have done well to get to CD28 so lets hoping this is for you! Is AF due tomorrow? Wishing you all the VERY best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's annoying about the beta. I wish there was a way you could just show up there and refuse to leave! How many days till you're 16dpo? You'll feel so much better at that point. I rarely see cycles of 28 days but that's what tomorrow would be. I have been seeing cycles from 21 days to the rare 27. I think I had a 28 day cycle 2 times during the past year. I thought about waiting till next Wednesday to go in for blood work which would be CD 35 but does the cycle day really matter? I almost feel like I'll be taking progesterone all those extra days and giving myself a headache for nothing! I can only go into the office this Friday, Monday or next Wednesday.Click to expand...

THEY are annoying! Well 16 days after EC is this Friday. I had a 25 days cycle last month (which is fairly short for me as i normally have a 27 day cycle) so AF is 2 days late if you like but i cannot go by that because i dont normally have a 25 day cycle! :dohh: It could alsp be the Progesterone delaying AF... or i could be pregnant. Who knows? Not me! They dont even give you a BETA test when your 16dpo... or EVER! I think you get one at the midwifes for some reason but my hospital dont do them.

I would go to the doctors as soon as they can get you in if i were you.,... i would be there tomorrow if they would give me a beta test! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

But surely the cycle day doesn't matter at all as an IVF cycle is totally different? I personally would just go on dpt and if a three day transfer test on 11 days after tranfer and if a five day tranfer test 9 days after. Although when I did IUI they said 19 days after IUI, so they are wanting you to wait a little longer than what your normal LP is.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been AWOL from the thread... im finding it hard to cope. BFP this morning but i cannot hold out any hope... I just dont have any ladies. I updated my journal but the updates are on the last pages. I cannot even bring myself to update on page 1 of my journal. I feel sick and worried and crap basically. FRER and CB Digi were BFP and PREGNANT 1-2 this morning with FMU (i was surprised to be honest) internet cheapies will not detect anything even though they are 10miu and the CB digi 25miu so the IC are supposed to be MORE sensitive. I dont understand. I have not tested with a CB this evening. OH bought 3 more today but I will do one in the morning if AF is not here and the others Thurs and Fri (if i get that far!) My boobs have started to feel full, pains going through them but not sore as such. I never have AF symptoms she always arrives as a "surprise" but I cannot help but feel she is on her way. Maybe im paranoid or maybe i just "know" but I dont feel positive or have any hope even with positive tests. Maybe so much has happened over the last 2 years i never will but i will be really surprised if AF does not arrive tomorrow (due AF tomorrow) or at some point soon :nope:
> 
> 
> I think you're just traumatized from all that's happened over the past couple of years. Is there any way you can force them to give you a beta? That will put your mind at ease for sure. I think you can trust the tests more than AF not showing up since the progesterone more often than not delays AF. Or am I hearing/reading the wrong stuff? Because I'm tempted to hold off doing the beta myself! Tomorrow would be CD 28 for me and by now I should have started spotting so I'm hoping your right! But seriously if you could get a beta you'd see the tests are good and you'd feel SOOO much better!Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxi hun i only wish! There is no way on this God forsaken Earth they will give me a BETA test because they just dont do them here... you WAIT until 16 days after EC and you DONT ring before BF or NOT and if you do then they will tell you to feck off basically (in not so many words) because we have been there before with IVF #1. I called them when I was due AF and they told us to get lost and call after 16 days and I said "look i am pregnant" and they said yeah but it may be the Progesterone causing a false BFP!!! What Progesteroine SUPPOSITIORIES? I dont think so.... Injections yeah but pessaries no. They wouldnt have it anyway so we had to call back 16 days after EC! :dohh:
> 
> Progesterone can delay AF, Springflower has had this problem. Last time the Progesterone delayed my AF by 4 days i think but im unsure if it was a chemical so i cannot say for definite.
> 
> Well you have done well to get to CD28 so lets hoping this is for you! Is AF due tomorrow? Wishing you all the VERY best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's annoying about the beta. I wish there was a way you could just show up there and refuse to leave! How many days till you're 16dpo? You'll feel so much better at that point. I rarely see cycles of 28 days but that's what tomorrow would be. I have been seeing cycles from 21 days to the rare 27. I think I had a 28 day cycle 2 times during the past year. I thought about waiting till next Wednesday to go in for blood work which would be CD 35 but does the cycle day really matter? I almost feel like I'll be taking progesterone all those extra days and giving myself a headache for nothing! I can only go into the office this Friday, Monday or next Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> THEY are annoying! Well 16 days after EC is this Friday. I had a 25 days cycle last month (which is fairly short for me as i normally have a 27 day cycle) so AF is 2 days late if you like but i cannot go by that because i dont normally have a 25 day cycle! :dohh: It could alsp be the Progesterone delaying AF... or i could be pregnant. Who knows? Not me! They dont even give you a BETA test when your 16dpo... or EVER! I think you get one at the midwifes for some reason but my hospital dont do them.
> 
> I would go to the doctors as soon as they can get you in if i were you.,... i would be there tomorrow if they would give me a beta test! :hugs:Click to expand...

So wait will they or won't they give you a beta this Friday? I'm ready to go over there and take your blood myself! The earliest I can go in for my beta is Friday. It was a toss up for between having me in Friday or Monday so they said to come in Friday. I have to make an appt which I'm too nervous to do!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie said:


> But surely the cycle day doesn't matter at all as an IVF cycle is totally different? I personally would just go on dpt and if a three day transfer test on 11 days after tranfer and if a five day tranfer test 9 days after. Although when I did IUI they said 19 days after IUI, so they are wanting you to wait a little longer than what your normal LP is.

That's what I figured. It's a nice way to look at it though. I'm so nervous about going that I figured I'd be a little more confident the more days that pass without me seeing AF. I almost wish I could never go in and just see myself getting pg and at that point I'd go in!


----------



## MrsF

i wish i lived near you sammy so i could give you a hug cherub x x x there's so much hope through this thread, you're allowed a day off hun, we'll be here when you need a dose :) 

that goes for everyone :) 

mercy :hugs: everyday is a step closer hun, i do hear what you're feeling though about being worried due to your past x x x 

maxxi - i'll be dropping by friday to check up on you bud! x x x 

i'm off to bed ladies, nighty nightsville :) x x x


----------



## mercyme

OMG, maxxi, I'm so excited/nervous for you! I can't believe your willpower, not peeing on sticks! 

Sammy, I'm flabbergasted by your clinic. No offense, but they suck! My clinic has treated me like a princess (maybe b/c I'm paying them $12,000? :haha:) -- they did a beta 9 days after my transfer! I can't believe how sucky your people have been. I would have lost my damn mind if I'd been treated like that! You're so strong. And I think you're pregnant.


----------



## Sammy2009

mrsF - awww i could do with a big hug right now! night night hun ps i finally got round to putting your BFP on page 1!!! lol x

mercy- yep they are crap! i totally agree. i rarely hear of a worse hospital. they wont give u a fert report they make you wait 3-5 days until they are teansfered, no progesterone after 12 days, unless you whine and moan like me! oh it goes on forever... no sedation for EC you got to stay awake... la la la crappity crap! grrr x


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> OMG, maxxi, I'm so excited/nervous for you! I can't believe your willpower, not peeing on sticks!
> 
> Sammy, I'm flabbergasted by your clinic. No offense, but they suck! My clinic has treated me like a princess (maybe b/c I'm paying them $12,000? :haha:) -- they did a beta 9 days after my transfer! I can't believe how sucky your people have been. I would have lost my damn mind if I'd been treated like that! You're so strong. And I think you're pregnant.

I had 3 sticks and peed on 2 3dp3dt and 1 4dp3dt. I needed to get rid of them but of course throwing them out wouldn't have worked! All 3 were negative. I know that I tested really early so more likely than not they never would have shown a positive. But it put me in such a bad mood the whole day that I realized it's not worth it. I decided that it would be better for someone else to have to break the bad news to me.


----------



## Sammy2009

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> OMG, maxxi, I'm so excited/nervous for you! I can't believe your willpower, not peeing on sticks!
> 
> Sammy, I'm flabbergasted by your clinic. No offense, but they suck! My clinic has treated me like a princess (maybe b/c I'm paying them $12,000? :haha:) -- they did a beta 9 days after my transfer! I can't believe how sucky your people have been. I would have lost my damn mind if I'd been treated like that! You're so strong. And I think you're pregnant.
> 
> I had 3 sticks and peed on 2 3dp3dt and 1 4dp3dt. I needed to get rid of them but of course throwing them out wouldn't have worked! All 3 were negative. I know that I tested really early so more likely than not they never would have shown a positive. But it put me in such a bad mood the whole day that I realized it's not worth it. I decided that it would be better for someone else to have to break the bad news to me.Click to expand...

both tests were far too early to show anything so scrap any idea of those BFN's!!! good luck hun xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy2009 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> OMG, maxxi, I'm so excited/nervous for you! I can't believe your willpower, not peeing on sticks!
> 
> Sammy, I'm flabbergasted by your clinic. No offense, but they suck! My clinic has treated me like a princess (maybe b/c I'm paying them $12,000? :haha:) -- they did a beta 9 days after my transfer! I can't believe how sucky your people have been. I would have lost my damn mind if I'd been treated like that! You're so strong. And I think you're pregnant.
> 
> I had 3 sticks and peed on 2 3dp3dt and 1 4dp3dt. I needed to get rid of them but of course throwing them out wouldn't have worked! All 3 were negative. I know that I tested really early so more likely than not they never would have shown a positive. But it put me in such a bad mood the whole day that I realized it's not worth it. I decided that it would be better for someone else to have to break the bad news to me.Click to expand...
> 
> both tests were far too early to show anything so scrap any idea of those BFN's!!! good luck hun xxxClick to expand...

I figured but it sure put me in a bad mood!


----------



## Megg33k

I believe its real, Sammy! :hugs: Just hang on a bit longer!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> OMG, maxxi, I'm so excited/nervous for you! I can't believe your willpower, not peeing on sticks!
> 
> Sammy, I'm flabbergasted by your clinic. No offense, but they suck! My clinic has treated me like a princess (maybe b/c I'm paying them $12,000? :haha:) -- they did a beta 9 days after my transfer! I can't believe how sucky your people have been. I would have lost my damn mind if I'd been treated like that! You're so strong. And I think you're pregnant.
> 
> I had 3 sticks and peed on 2 3dp3dt and 1 4dp3dt. I needed to get rid of them but of course throwing them out wouldn't have worked! All 3 were negative. I know that I tested really early so more likely than not they never would have shown a positive. But it put me in such a bad mood the whole day that I realized it's not worth it. I decided that it would be better for someone else to have to break the bad news to me.Click to expand...
> 
> both tests were far too early to show anything so scrap any idea of those BFN's!!! good luck hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I figured but it sure put me in a bad mood!Click to expand...

I understand--sounds very much like something I'd do! but I also agree with Sammy -- nothing could've shown up that early. Still hoping for you! fx!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> I believe its real, Sammy! :hugs: Just hang on a bit longer!

thanks chick... i so hope your right!!! ((hugs)) x


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, just trying to catch up.
Sammy- am I missing something?? At this point if you have a bfp isnt it a bfp?? sorry I dont know how it works but sounds darn close to OTD, it has to be right? when was the last time you had an injection?
ohh.....I am so very excited for you :)
My bfp month I had no pms symptoms

Maxxi, I have everything crossed for you as well. I hope you guys are both bfp. I will be checking on Friday

hugs


----------



## Sammy2009

Ladies a CB Digi has just brought up PREGNANT again... :happydance:

Surely this must be real now? AF was due from 2 days ago to today!

Even the internet cheapie has FINALLY decided to start showing a faint line... AT LAST! OTD is Friday which will be 16 days after EC and today I am 9dp5dt = 14dpo

Oh God please don't change now!


----------



## MrsF

:wohoo: WHOOP WHOOP SAMMY!!!!! HELL TO THE YEAH GIRLFRIEND!!!! Did you go and get yourself a BFP lady???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a very merry christmas indeed gal ;) x x x x x mega-chuffed for you missus :) :) :) x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsF said:


> :wohoo: WHOOP WHOOP SAMMY!!!!! HELL TO THE YEAH GIRLFRIEND!!!! Did you go and get yourself a BFP lady???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a very merry christmas indeed gal ;) x x x x x mega-chuffed for you missus :) :) :) x x x

Thanks Hun and you would think yeah but I've just looked over my last journal and at this stage last time it was BFP then the next day it turned to BFN... maybe I had a chemical. The IC now hasn't developed how I thought it would and looks vitally BFN although the digi was BFP. what's going on? :(


----------



## looknomore

Hey Sammy- Congratulations. I think this would be a BFP. At 9 day post 5 day t/f it should be safe to assume its real. All the patience and perseverance has paid off. You deserve it. Good luck


----------



## glitterqueen

Sammy
Have been lurkin on this thread since my failed ivf- just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Mrs-G

MrsF said:


> sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;
> 
> anyone else near to testing or near PUPO?
> 
> mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!
> 
> can we not just hide out here .............. ?
> 
> much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x

Yeah I like it much better here, there is too much loss in first tri, it scares the hell out of me, I think we should have an assisted conception first tri area so we are weaned in gently, some of the girls there appear to have had it easy, just a couple of months of wham bam thank you mam, and their off to first tri! I'm not moving!!!!!!!!

Least in this area we are all hopeful and know how much it means to get that BFP!

Maxi, it's really difficult waiting for the OTD isn't it, you try and scruntinize every little twinge and convince yourself AF on way. Good Luck

Sammy - I think you might of got your BFP, you might as well accept it and now start worrying about next 8 weeks, I'm still as stressed about the whole thing now as I was before OTD so you might as well just start stressing about whether or not it's gonna stick like me and analyse the fact that every twinge or pain or lack of symptom means an eptopic or MC. Oh the joys of trying to become a mother!!!!! If I have a girl I'm gonna make sure she knows how hard it can be so she doesn't spend her late twentys and early thirty's thinking she's not ready yet and putting it off like I did!

Oh, can you tell i'm snowed in, I've not been this talkative for weeks, I am avoiding irining though whilst watching scary programs about labour and birth on Sky!


----------



## MrsF

mrs-g i was thinking of an assisted conception thread on 1st tri too hun. i defo feel more comfy here with you ladies as we've been through so much x x x

sammy :hugs: it's never bloody simple and easy is it gal x x x x x god knows we all deserve it x x x x 

i'm snowed in too - snow day whoop whoop!!!! Guilt free sleeping, eating, net-surfing and tv - fab stuff. We've got about 10-12 inches here, all our major roads are closed, and country roads are so lethal. And it's still snowing :) my dog is medium sized and the snow came up to his shoulders - bless him, he just had to bound around as he couldn't walk in it properly - mind you, neither could I!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;
> 
> anyone else near to testing or near PUPO?
> 
> mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!
> 
> can we not just hide out here .............. ?
> 
> much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x
> 
> Yeah I like it much better here, there is too much loss in first tri, it scares the hell out of me, I think we should have an assisted conception first tri area so we are weaned in gently, some of the girls there appear to have had it easy, just a couple of months of wham bam thank you mam, and their off to first tri! I'm not moving!!!!!!!!
> 
> Least in this area we are all hopeful and know how much it means to get that BFP!
> 
> Maxi, it's really difficult waiting for the OTD isn't it, you try and scruntinize every little twinge and convince yourself AF on way. Good Luck
> 
> Sammy - I think you might of got your BFP, you might as well accept it and now start worrying about next 8 weeks, I'm still as stressed about the whole thing now as I was before OTD so you might as well just start stressing about whether or not it's gonna stick like me and analyse the fact that every twinge or pain or lack of symptom means an eptopic or MC. Oh the joys of trying to become a mother!!!!! If I have a girl I'm gonna make sure she knows how hard it can be so she doesn't spend her late twentys and early thirty's thinking she's not ready yet and putting it off like I did!
> 
> Oh, can you tell i'm snowed in, I've not been this talkative for weeks, I am avoiding irining though whilst watching scary programs about labour and birth on Sky!Click to expand...


Lmao... Your post made me smile!!! ITS A BFP NOW GET OVER IT AND START STRESSING ABOUT POSSIBLE MISCARRIAGE!!! lol. I know what you mean... It's never ending eh? Well while it's still BFP and no AF I suppose it's pacifying... Still not sure this testing will not all end in tears! Nightmare! Xxx


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: WHOOP WHOOP SAMMY!!!!! HELL TO THE YEAH GIRLFRIEND!!!! Did you go and get yourself a BFP lady???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a very merry christmas indeed gal ;) x x x x x mega-chuffed for you missus :) :) :) x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun and you would think yeah but I've just looked over my last journal and at this stage last time it was BFP then the next day it turned to BFN... maybe I had a chemical. The IC now hasn't developed how I thought it would and looks vitally BFN although the digi was BFP. what's going on? :(Click to expand...

Yep. You are pregnant! I know you've been through some rough times, so I understand your caution (I'm doing the same thing). But you're pregnant. Yes you are!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy2009 said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;
> 
> anyone else near to testing or near PUPO?
> 
> mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!
> 
> can we not just hide out here .............. ?
> 
> much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x
> 
> Yeah I like it much better here, there is too much loss in first tri, it scares the hell out of me, I think we should have an assisted conception first tri area so we are weaned in gently, some of the girls there appear to have had it easy, just a couple of months of wham bam thank you mam, and their off to first tri! I'm not moving!!!!!!!!
> 
> Least in this area we are all hopeful and know how much it means to get that BFP!
> 
> Maxi, it's really difficult waiting for the OTD isn't it, you try and scruntinize every little twinge and convince yourself AF on way. Good Luck
> 
> Sammy - I think you might of got your BFP, you might as well accept it and now start worrying about next 8 weeks, I'm still as stressed about the whole thing now as I was before OTD so you might as well just start stressing about whether or not it's gonna stick like me and analyse the fact that every twinge or pain or lack of symptom means an eptopic or MC. Oh the joys of trying to become a mother!!!!! If I have a girl I'm gonna make sure she knows how hard it can be so she doesn't spend her late twentys and early thirty's thinking she's not ready yet and putting it off like I did!
> 
> Oh, can you tell i'm snowed in, I've not been this talkative for weeks, I am avoiding irining though whilst watching scary programs about labour and birth on Sky!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao... Your post made me smile!!! ITS A BFP NOW GET OVER IT AND START STRESSING ABOUT POSSIBLE MISCARRIAGE!!! lol. I know what you mean... It's never ending eh? Well while it's still BFP and no AF I suppose it's pacifying... Still not sure this testing will not all end in tears! Nightmare! XxxClick to expand...

Sorry that wasn't meant to be as blunt as it came accross, I was meaning it in a positive way, i.e. it's all physcological!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> sammy and maxxi - i have everything crossed for you ladies, i really do [-o&lt;
> 
> anyone else near to testing or near PUPO?
> 
> mrs-g - it's scary over in first tri isn't it!!! The ladies seem lovely, but i think cos i;ve been used to such a small community for the past few years, going over there is like walking into an arena full of people!!! the board moves so fast!
> 
> can we not just hide out here .............. ?
> 
> much love ladies, thinking of you all the time x x x x
> 
> Yeah I like it much better here, there is too much loss in first tri, it scares the hell out of me, I think we should have an assisted conception first tri area so we are weaned in gently, some of the girls there appear to have had it easy, just a couple of months of wham bam thank you mam, and their off to first tri! I'm not moving!!!!!!!!
> 
> Least in this area we are all hopeful and know how much it means to get that BFP!
> 
> Maxi, it's really difficult waiting for the OTD isn't it, you try and scruntinize every little twinge and convince yourself AF on way. Good Luck
> 
> Sammy - I think you might of got your BFP, you might as well accept it and now start worrying about next 8 weeks, I'm still as stressed about the whole thing now as I was before OTD so you might as well just start stressing about whether or not it's gonna stick like me and analyse the fact that every twinge or pain or lack of symptom means an eptopic or MC. Oh the joys of trying to become a mother!!!!! If I have a girl I'm gonna make sure she knows how hard it can be so she doesn't spend her late twentys and early thirty's thinking she's not ready yet and putting it off like I did!
> 
> Oh, can you tell i'm snowed in, I've not been this talkative for weeks, I am avoiding irining though whilst watching scary programs about labour and birth on Sky!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao... Your post made me smile!!! ITS A BFP NOW GET OVER IT AND START STRESSING ABOUT POSSIBLE MISCARRIAGE!!! lol. I know what you mean... It's never ending eh? Well while it's still BFP and no AF I suppose it's pacifying... Still not sure this testing will not all end in tears! Nightmare! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry that wasn't meant to be as blunt as it came accross, I was meaning it in a positive way, i.e. it's all physcological!!!!Click to expand...

No I thought it was really funny and really true... It's panic stations all the way through so better soon start stressing about something new and more adventurous!!! Ha ha xxx


----------



## Mrs-G

i don't envy anyone who is around egg collection/egg transfer at the minute with this snow, can you imagine trying to get to the clinic, my local roads are impassable and the M1 is almost at a standstill! I would be sooooooooo stressed!


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsF said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: WHOOP WHOOP SAMMY!!!!! HELL TO THE YEAH GIRLFRIEND!!!! Did you go and get yourself a BFP lady???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a very merry christmas indeed gal ;) x x x x x mega-chuffed for you missus :) :) :) x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun and you would think yeah but I've just looked over my last journal and at this stage last time it was BFP then the next day it turned to BFN... maybe I had a chemical. The IC now hasn't developed how I thought it would and looks vitally BFN although the digi was BFP. what's going on? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. You are pregnant! I know you've been through some rough times, so I understand your caution (I'm doing the same thing). But you're pregnant. Yes you are!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I so hope you are right... And if you are I'm going to come over there and give you a great big sloppy kiss! Lol x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mrs-G said:


> i don't envy anyone who is around egg collection/egg transfer at the minute with this snow, can you imagine trying to get to the clinic, my local roads are impassable and the M1 is almost at a standstill! I would be sooooooooo stressed!

God yeah, I know what this is like and we were only going for a scan but the exit junction got closed off and a divert sent us to another road block! It was a Saturday and the hospital called us while we were in the car to say they closing in 15 mins! They are just all heart that hospital! They did wait though but I was über stressed out by the time I got there!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :yipee: Congrats, Sammy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> OMG! :yipee: Congrats, Sammy!!! :hugs:

Thanks Hun but I'm still flapping about whether it's real! Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG! :yipee: Congrats, Sammy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun but I'm still flapping about whether it's real! XxxClick to expand...

IT IS! IT IS! IT IS!!! :hugs: Lines that aren't real don't get darker!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Sammy. I've been wanting to say that for a few days now! :yipee:


----------



## mercyme

Mrs-G said:


> Lmao... Your post made me smile!!! ITS A BFP NOW GET OVER IT AND START STRESSING ABOUT POSSIBLE MISCARRIAGE!!! lol. I know what you mean... It's never ending eh? Well while it's still BFP and no AF I suppose it's pacifying... Still not sure this testing will not all end in tears! Nightmare! Xxx


LOL -- that's *exactly* how I feel right now -- waiting for that 6+5 wk scan next Monday. I keep wondering when it's okay to get excited & to start dreaming about the future. For now, it's like I'm still waiting to clear the next hurdle, the same way I felt during stimms, before egg collection, before the blast stage, before transfer, after transfer . . .


----------



## Mrs-G

mercyme said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Lmao... Your post made me smile!!! ITS A BFP NOW GET OVER IT AND START STRESSING ABOUT POSSIBLE MISCARRIAGE!!! lol. I know what you mean... It's never ending eh? Well while it's still BFP and no AF I suppose it's pacifying... Still not sure this testing will not all end in tears! Nightmare! Xxx
> 
> 
> LOL -- that's *exactly* how I feel right now -- waiting for that 6+5 wk scan next Monday. I keep wondering when it's okay to get excited & to start dreaming about the future. For now, it's like I'm still waiting to clear the next hurdle, the same way I felt during stimms, before egg collection, before the blast stage, before transfer, after transfer . . .Click to expand...

Yep, then it'll be 12 week scan etc etc then labour and birth, then taking baby home, then teething, then walking, then playing out, then first day at school, turning into a teen, boyfriends/girlfriends, learning to drive - the woory is just never gonna stop!!!!! We gonna love it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats Sammy!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks ladies... I do really appreciate it and the CONGRATS are so lovely to see but I am still not 100% convinced. It's because of what happened last ivf when t suddenly turned Bfn when I was 2 days late for AF! what if that happens again?


----------



## Megg33k

But what if it doesn't! :kiss:


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Sammy :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo: wonderful news!!
I understand your reservation after everything you have been through, but hopefully you can fully enjoy your news soon
MrsF and MrsG are right, the worry never stops- I have my 12 week coming up this month and I am anxious on that one

hope everyone is well
Maxxi are you still waiting until Friday?

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy, let your glass be half full, you deserve it!


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Sammy, let your glass be half full, you deserve it!

Screw half full... Its 100% FULL OF BFP! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

where is our latest update from Sammy?
Maxxi when are you testing???

good luck ladies
hugs


----------



## Sammy2009

Britt11 said:


> where is our latest update from Sammy?
> Maxxi when are you testing???
> 
> good luck ladies
> hugs

It turned BFN this morning... I knew it would do, the same happened last time. Years of infertility treatment and another failed procedure has wrecked our relationship with all the stress and worry, losing the last baby so I've decided to call it a day with OH. there is no point continuing with ivf, if two blasts don't work then I've got no chance. I have to accept it that I'm just one of those people that doesn't accept ivf... Or anymore anyway! This is our 5th failed procedure now. I'm devastated.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt - Not testing till tomorrow and I almost don't want to go in for the blood test! For now I'm going in but if I chicken out I'll go next week!

Sammy - did you use an IC?


----------



## Britt11

oh no Sammy I am devestated for you. I have no idea what to write right now
oh my gosh, I could cry for you, wish I could give you a big hug
we are here if you want to vent/talk
i am truly so very sorry


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> where is our latest update from Sammy?
> Maxxi when are you testing???
> 
> good luck ladies
> hugs
> 
> It turned BFN this morning... I knew it would do, the same happened last time. Years of infertility treatment and another failed procedure has wrecked our relationship with all the stress and worry, losing the last baby so I've decided to call it a day with OH. there is no point continuing with ivf, if two blasts don't work then I've got no chance. I have to accept it that I'm just one of those people that doesn't accept ivf... Or anymore anyway! This is our 5th failed procedure now. I'm devastated.Click to expand...

Noooooooooo! :cry: Oh, Sammy! :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

hugs sammy :cry: so sorry to read your news hun x x x i don't know what to say gal x x x your in my thoughts sweetheart x x x


----------



## Wallie

sheesh, never thought it would turn out like that for you Sammy. I'm so very, very sorry. I was just so pleased to hear of your bfp and now this, it's so sad. :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Maybe Sammy used an IC? Those things are wrong a lot of the time. I hope so. Otherwise this is very unfair.


----------



## Mrs-G

Sammy, if it's a true bfn then i'm really sorry for you Hun but all those bfp's, surely they couldn't all be wrong?

It's so bloody difficult and I know you've been through much more than most of us, I'm sorry you've not had the support you need from oh as well.

Fx for you whatever you decide x x


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck tomorrow maxi x


----------



## Vickie

This thread has been cleaned up and the matter is being looked into by admin. Let's not let it taint the thread any further :)


----------



## cranberry

i'll repeat this as it got swept in the cleanup

sammy, i wish you all the love and support that you deserve :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I missed something I guess?


----------



## Sammy2009

No I didn't use an IC it was a digi... I don't know why I had BFP's for so long then this but the same happened last time so in that case AF will be 4 days late like last time and come today. It's over anyway... 

What has been going on in the thread? Clean up? I never saw anything posted that was out of order although I didn't really come on yesterday only to post in the morning.


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely missed something. Just someone who started a new account just to bad mouth Sammy. It was nonsense. Don't even bother thinking about it again. Not worth it!


----------



## Sammy2009

Lol... it was probably that loopy nutter from before, sparklexox. Sounds a bit like her juvenile behaviour! :haha: Its a shame they put in so much effort for absolutely nothing because I never even saw the message it must have been removed at some point? I really have no time for such pathetic head cases who have nothing better to do than to create accounts just to be spiteful. It just proves what sort of a person they really are and if that was me I would be ashamed of myself but then they are clearly not right in the head so maybe this appears "normal" to them? I believe admin can check the IP addresses from the computer that they register with and if thats the case could remove this very unwanted member of the forum for good. This is a nice forum and i'm pretty sure nasty and vile members are not wanted or welcomed by admin.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie said it was being checked out. Don't give it another thought. I had people do similar things to me, and BnB handled it very well. Just go on like it never happened!


----------



## Sammy2009

Megg33k said:


> Vickie said it was being checked out. Don't give it another thought. I had people do similar things to me, and BnB handled it very well. Just go on like it never happened!

Ha ha... it didnt i never saw it!!!! lol

Already forgotten!

Anyway still no AF.... do you think i should do another test? Yesterdays might have been a bit diluted as i drank a lot the night before and tested at about 4am so urine was only 4 hours old? Seems weird she is not here she was due anytime from 3-4 days ago now. I wont be able to this morning as ive already peed and dont have any decent tests only crappy IC and i dont think we will go there with them! :wacko:


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Sammy, I just hope next time you POAS it's positive. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, do another!

AFM... Scan in 6 hours! Off to bed with me! SCARED! :(


----------



## looknomore

Hey Sammy- How can BFP turn to BFN in one day. If HPt showed a positive then ur BHCG levels had to be above 50 and HCG does not fall that quickly from the body. Cant u do a blood test somehow? Privately perhaps. That would give u much clearer pic. I hope the BFN turns into a BFP again.

All the best to all the pregnant ladies.

Megg- all the best for ur scan

AFM- getting the second lupron depot shot today- Hope it murders my endo:haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sammy - I agree that if you can do a beta privately I would. It'll put your mind at ease. And take the fact the AF still hasn't showed as a positive sign. Progesterone delays your period but not indefinitely so if she's not here that's good! I also missed the drama on the thread yesterday. I have my suspicions about who it was too. Imagine putting all that effort in following someone and opening a fake account just to be hurtful. It must be something to be that angry and full of venom. And if you're going to test again maybe stay away from those IC's!

Megg - are you doing a lining check or follicle count?


----------



## Megg33k

Maxxi - Both, I assume. Its main purpose is follicle count though. I'm leaving in just a second.


----------



## MrsF

megg - good luck with your count hun :hugs:

maxxi - any news cherub? when's your test gal?

Sammy - it did cross my mind if you had diluted pee on that nasty bfn test - i was thinking about you as i went to bed last night! how long ago was your ET? remember what happened to me though - loads of bfn's, then at the 11th hour, and only on OTD did i get the positive. i hope that hasn't come across as insensitive hun, i know you've been here before - i just so want you to get your deserved bfp x x x x x x 

i missed the negative comments that were put on during the night - and i'm pleased that you didn;t have to read them sammy - whoever it was just looks silly now and will hopefully be blocked from BnB.

I, for one, could never go out of my way to say spiteful things to people, especially during such horrendous times as we have all felt in trying to achieve our dream. I count myself extremely lucky to have found this site to support me during these past few years, and it saddens me that such negativity recently has found it's way in here. 

and while i'm at it, can i thank the mods and admins for all their constant hardwork in getting rid of inappropriate and offensive comments.

sorry, rant over 

x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Sammy2009 said:


> No I didn't use an IC it was a digi... I don't know why I had BFP's for so long then this but the same happened last time so in that case AF will be 4 days late like last time and come today. It's over anyway...
> 
> What has been going on in the thread? Clean up? I never saw anything posted that was out of order although I didn't really come on yesterday only to post in the morning.

Hi ladies
Sammy, I am glad you didnt read it and yes all her effort for nothing lol.. It was awful but a stop was put to it pretty quickly, apparently some people just dont have lives I guess :shrug:

re-test again hon and let us know how you are doing

Looknomore- good look with the Lupar (sp?) and hope it takes out your endo!! I have heard good things about that drug
Meggs- yeah, does that mean things are starting to move for you now??!! yeah, finally! good luck hon, let us know how you do

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi, I thought that when I tested but I was half asleep and didn't really think! Lol

I also dropped the test on the floor the night before... It slipped out the box and smashed on the floor and broke in half but I managed to repair it. It's the Dutch version of a CB DIGI... you have the device itself then you insert a test stick and click it into it and test. it was the digi bit I dropped. Maybe it wrecked it? Well I'll see if AF arrives tomorrow. Cannot test today as I never kept fmu. AF would normally be here by now though!


----------



## MrsF

Miss Sammy! i think the broken test and diluted pee is not a good combination! keep you FMU in a pot in the morning and go get an unbroken, sealed, gold-plated, diamond-encrusted, all singing, all dancing test!!!! I took my pee in cup to asda with me on my otd - having done 2 or 3 already, i needed more, so off i popped, pee in the footwell :) classy me :)

do you feel as if AF is on her way cherub? mind you, that can be an unreliable measure too. 

Sammy, i feel more bloody nervous for you than I did for me! x x x :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sammy2009 said:


> Hi, I thought that when I tested but I was half asleep and didn't really think! Lol
> 
> I also dropped the test on the floor the night before... It slipped out the box and smashed on the floor and broke in half but I managed to repair it. It's the Dutch version of a CB DIGI... you have the device itself then you insert a test stick and click it into it and test. it was the digi bit I dropped. Maybe it wrecked it? Well I'll see if AF arrives tomorrow. Cannot test today as I never kept fmu. AF would normally be here by now though!

I think the test was rubbish! I have faith you'll still get a lasting BFP this time! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Back from the U/S. My lining is at 13mm, I have 9 follicles on the right side, 6 follicles on the left side, and they're all between 11-15mm right now. I have to go back at 8am tomorrow to do this all over again. Hoping to be given a collection date after tomorrow's check up!

So, do I take it that's good? We're still waiting on my E2 bloods!


----------



## MrsF

sounds pretty good to me megg :) good growing my friend, well done!!! so close to PUPO sweetie :happydance: x x x


----------



## Megg33k

MrsF said:


> sounds pretty good to me megg :) good growing my friend, well done!!! so close to PUPO sweetie :happydance: x x x

Thank you! Very close indeed! I wish he'd given more feedback on if he was happy with what he saw or not! But, he didn't seem disappointed. So, I'll assume he was happy!


----------



## maxxiandniko

It worked! My beta is 510!


----------



## MrsF

maxxi!!!!! get out of town!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!! OMG ANOTHER BFP !!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: oh mate, that's just bloody fantastic news - good on you mate - excellent ivf work my friend :) another christmas bfp :) x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thank you! Let's pray this one hangs around!


----------



## MrsF

PMA PMA PMA! I hope you have morning sickness very soon, and pee alot and stretch lots (in the nicest possible way gal!) and most importantly - HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8 MONTHS!!!! now get your ass over to first tri, we need yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> It worked! My beta is 510!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :wohoo: I'm SO happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> PMA PMA PMA! I hope you have morning sickness very soon, and pee alot and stretch lots (in the nicest possible way gal!) and most importantly - HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8 MONTHS!!!! now get your ass over to first tri, we need yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! :happydance:[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't even know where to go when I get there!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> It worked! My beta is 510!
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :wohoo: I'm SO happy for you! :yipee:Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## mercyme

maxxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for you -- great beta!! Do they think it might be twins?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What lovely, fantastic, happy news. Hooray for your BFP!!


----------



## MrsF

tbh, i just lurk mainly! I go on the LTTTC Graduate thread (superb ladies in there). AM gonna start an assisted conception thread, it's decided - me and Britt were talking about it the other day. I'm off to start it. I WILL see you there wont i hun??!!! ;) x x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> maxxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for you -- great beta!! Do they think it might be twins?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What lovely, fantastic, happy news. Hooray for your BFP!!


Thank you! I was thinking the number was a little high. What do you think?


----------



## maxxiandniko

MrsF said:


> tbh, i just lurk mainly! I go on the LTTTC Graduate thread (superb ladies in there). AM gonna start an assisted conception thread, it's decided - me and Britt were talking about it the other day. I'm off to start it. I WILL see you there wont i hun??!!! ;) x x x x


Yes if I can find it!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> maxxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for you -- great beta!! Do they think it might be twins?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What lovely, fantastic, happy news. Hooray for your BFP!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was thinking the number was a little high. What do you think?Click to expand...

Well, mine was 666 (hilarious!) at 11dp5dt. The nurse said -- How do you feel about twins? :baby::baby: :haha:
Of course they can't really tell by hcg numbers, since there's a huge range in possible numbers -- the nurse did make that clear.


----------



## Blue12

congrats maxi


----------



## MrsF

i hope nobody minds me "advertising" as such - but i have started an Assisted Conception thread in first tri x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Blue12 said:


> congrats maxi


Thank you!


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> maxxi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for you -- great beta!! Do they think it might be twins?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What lovely, fantastic, happy news. Hooray for your BFP!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was thinking the number was a little high. What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, mine was 666 (hilarious!) at 11dp5dt. The nurse said -- How do you feel about twins? :baby::baby: :haha:
> Of course they can't really tell by hcg numbers, since there's a huge range in possible numbers -- the nurse did make that clear.Click to expand...

Now I remember that that was your number! My doctor didn't say anything just to come in on Monday for another blood test to make sure that I don't have an ectopic. Oh and I get to decrease my progesterone capsules to one time each day. Those things are nasty.


----------



## Wallie

Congrats Maxi!!!

Megg, sounds good to me.

Sammy - test tomorrow and let us know how you got on please. That other test did sound really dodgy :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. :shrug: Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.


----------



## Mrs-G

Yeah yeah yeah maxi, well done!!!!! Massive congratulations and all that jazz x

Megg, your stimming scan figures sound good to me! Roll on Sunday for trigger shot!

Sammy, keep us updated!

Everyone else hi and hope your all doing well x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie said:


> Congrats Maxi!!!
> 
> Megg, sounds good to me.
> 
> Sammy - test tomorrow and let us know how you got on please. That other test did sound really dodgy :hugs:

Thank you!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mrs-G said:


> Yeah yeah yeah maxi, well done!!!!! Massive congratulations and all that jazz x
> 
> Megg, your stimming scan figures sound good to me! Roll on Sunday for trigger shot!
> 
> Sammy, keep us updated!
> 
> Everyone else hi and hope your all doing well x

Thank you too!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. :shrug: Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.

You sound close. Were they happy with your lining? That's are really good number for thickness! And you've got a good number of follicles.


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. :shrug: Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.
> 
> You sound close. Were they happy with your lining? That's are really good number for thickness! And you've got a good number of follicles.Click to expand...

He seemed incredibly happy with the lining. I think he was surprised. I had a D&C just a month and a half ago and just came off of a massive 9 day bleed like 3 days ago. So, they were happily shocked it was already back at 13mm. I feel pretty good about it right now... I'll feel better after my fertilization report! :)


----------



## Britt11

yeah Maxxi!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations, I just had a good feeling for you:yipee:

Meggs- congrats on the good scan results :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs-G

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!

How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!

I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!

Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)

Megg, how are you feeling?

Sammy - any more news?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> yeah Maxxi!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congratulations, I just had a good feeling for you:yipee:
> 
> Meggs- congrats on the good scan results :thumbup:

Thank you!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Anyone hear from Sammy?


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs-G said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!
> 
> I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!
> 
> Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)
> 
> Megg, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - any more news?

Your OH sounds very sweet and protective! :hugs: I'm good! I can't say I feel much of anything. I had a bad back for a few days... but its gone. And, my right ovary was literally crampy last night after my shots. But, its not doing that today either. So, I haven't a clue. Just hoping tonight's shots are the last before the trigger!



maxxiandniko said:


> Anyone hear from Sammy?

Nope... not a word! :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!
> 
> I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!
> 
> Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)
> 
> Megg, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - any more news?
> 
> Your OH sounds very sweet and protective! :hugs: I'm good! I can't say I feel much of anything. I had a bad back for a few days... but its gone. And, my right ovary was literally crampy last night after my shots. But, its not doing that today either. So, I haven't a clue. Just hoping tonight's shots are the last before the trigger!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Anyone hear from Sammy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not a word! :(Click to expand...


I hope she's ok. I can't believe you're almost done Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!
> 
> I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!
> 
> Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)
> 
> Megg, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - any more news?
> 
> Your OH sounds very sweet and protective! :hugs: I'm good! I can't say I feel much of anything. I had a bad back for a few days... but its gone. And, my right ovary was literally crampy last night after my shots. But, its not doing that today either. So, I haven't a clue. Just hoping tonight's shots are the last before the trigger!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Anyone hear from Sammy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not a word! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she's ok. I can't believe you're almost done Megg!Click to expand...

YOU can't believe I'm almost done? Imagine how I must feel. I've been waiting since the end of Sept! :haha: Thank you though! I'm glad it feels that way for more than just me! :)


----------



## Wallie

I hope Sammy is okay, I'm worried since she's not been on. I hope this doesn't mean bad news. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed!

Thinking of you, Sammy!


----------



## mercyme

Yes, I hope that Sammy is doing alright and will have good news soon.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!
> 
> I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!
> 
> Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)
> 
> Megg, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - any more news?
> 
> Your OH sounds very sweet and protective! :hugs: I'm good! I can't say I feel much of anything. I had a bad back for a few days... but its gone. And, my right ovary was literally crampy last night after my shots. But, its not doing that today either. So, I haven't a clue. Just hoping tonight's shots are the last before the trigger!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Anyone hear from Sammy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not a word! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she's ok. I can't believe you're almost done Megg!Click to expand...
> 
> YOU can't believe I'm almost done? Imagine how I must feel. I've been waiting since the end of Sept! :haha: Thank you though! I'm glad it feels that way for more than just me! :)Click to expand...


It does! I remember when you were told that you had to postpone the cycle and now you'll be PUPO sometime next week!


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-G said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing!!! Are you all looking after yourselves!
> 
> I'm a little bored, got OH laying down the law, he's gone to work and i'm off all weekend and I'm not allowed to do anything apart from dust (low level only) and cook dinner! Not only that but my boss has also become extremely protective, he has been picking me up and dropping me off in the snow and trying to carry my bags, open doors, I'm not allowed to walk on snow or ice, I got shouted at for messing around under the desks!! I think I could quite get used to this! It's so funny though because he is seriously struggling with keeping it a secret, it looked really odd when he shouted at me and told me to get off the floor and for someone else to help!
> 
> Maxi, your just starting out now, it's a nightmare, I kinda thought now I got a BFP that I would feel different but it's still all about waiting, I keep reading ahead on week by week guide and it seems such a way off yet, I want it all now, the bump, the maternity clothes, even the morning sickness ;-)
> 
> Megg, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sammy - any more news?
> 
> Your OH sounds very sweet and protective! :hugs: I'm good! I can't say I feel much of anything. I had a bad back for a few days... but its gone. And, my right ovary was literally crampy last night after my shots. But, its not doing that today either. So, I haven't a clue. Just hoping tonight's shots are the last before the trigger!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Anyone hear from Sammy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope... not a word! :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she's ok. I can't believe you're almost done Megg!Click to expand...
> 
> YOU can't believe I'm almost done? Imagine how I must feel. I've been waiting since the end of Sept! :haha: Thank you though! I'm glad it feels that way for more than just me! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does! I remember when you were told that you had to postpone the cycle and now you'll be PUPO sometime next week!Click to expand...

Its crazy, isn't it?! I expected to be more nervous and less excited... but I'm finding it quite the opposite! Most of my "fears" have been soothed at this point. Now, I just want to know how many eggs I'll get, how many will fertilize, if we'll get to day 5, and if it works. And, 2 of those will be answered in a few days!


----------



## mercyme

Had a bit of a scare yesterday -- spotting, dark pink-ish but not bright. It was a bad feeling, flashbacks to the last miscarriage. Dialed the on-call doctor, who advised me to wait & see. Can't help but think if it were my own RE, she would've seen me that morning -- but he was right, of course. Nothing since then, 24 hrs later, so I'm not as scared. I'll breathe easier after tomorrow's scan (if it's good news, that is). 

I'm kinda worried about Sammy. I wish she'd come back & tell us how she's doing. I really hope that she just used a crap test & it's still a BFP.

Megg, good luck! I know how you feel -- and everything happens so quickly after stimms! Hoping for great news from you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad the spotting stopped! I'm sure it practically stops your heart to see it! Can't wait for good news from your scan! :hugs:

I'm worried about Sammy too! :(

So, my appointment! :) I have 20 follicles today... all between 14-22mm! :happydance: I do my trigger shot sometime tonight and egg retrieval is Tuesday! EEK!


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, keep checking to see if Sammy has been back on. I really hope this doesn't mean it's not good news. I really hope not...

Mercy :hugs:, I'm so glad you've not had any more spotting!


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> Had a bit of a scare yesterday -- spotting, dark pink-ish but not bright. It was a bad feeling, flashbacks to the last miscarriage. Dialed the on-call doctor, who advised me to wait & see. Can't help but think if it were my own RE, she would've seen me that morning -- but he was right, of course. Nothing since then, 24 hrs later, so I'm not as scared. I'll breathe easier after tomorrow's scan (if it's good news, that is).
> 
> I'm kinda worried about Sammy. I wish she'd come back & tell us how she's doing. I really hope that she just used a crap test & it's still a BFP.
> 
> Megg, good luck! I know how you feel -- and everything happens so quickly after stimms! Hoping for great news from you! :hugs:

That must have been so scary. I'm having flashbacks and I'm not even spotting. How far along are you again? You'll be so relieved when you see those heartbeats tomorrow! I have another blood test tomorrow to make sure I don't have an ectopic going on. The funny thing is that I'm not even worried about an ectopic. I'm nervous he's going to tell me that my level hasn't gone up sufficiently or is dropping. I have no reason to think that but what can I say I'm still traumatized. Are you still doing your progesterone shots?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> I'm glad the spotting stopped! I'm sure it practically stops your heart to see it! Can't wait for good news from your scan! :hugs:
> 
> I'm worried about Sammy too! :(
> 
> So, my appointment! :) I have 20 follicles today... all between 14-22mm! :happydance: I do my trigger shot sometime tonight and egg retrieval is Tuesday! EEK!


Good job! I can't believe this is almost over for you!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a scare yesterday -- spotting, dark pink-ish but not bright. It was a bad feeling, flashbacks to the last miscarriage. Dialed the on-call doctor, who advised me to wait & see. Can't help but think if it were my own RE, she would've seen me that morning -- but he was right, of course. Nothing since then, 24 hrs later, so I'm not as scared. I'll breathe easier after tomorrow's scan (if it's good news, that is).
> 
> I'm kinda worried about Sammy. I wish she'd come back & tell us how she's doing. I really hope that she just used a crap test & it's still a BFP.
> 
> Megg, good luck! I know how you feel -- and everything happens so quickly after stimms! Hoping for great news from you! :hugs:
> 
> That must have been so scary. I'm having flashbacks and I'm not even spotting. How far along are you again? You'll be so relieved when you see those heartbeats tomorrow! I have another blood test tomorrow to make sure I don't have an ectopic going on. The funny thing is that I'm not even worried about an ectopic. I'm nervous he's going to tell me that my level hasn't gone up sufficiently or is dropping. I have no reason to think that but what can I say I'm still traumatized. Are you still doing your progesterone shots?Click to expand...

Thanks, maxxi. I'm at 6+4 today -- last time, I was 6+5 when I started spotting, full-on m/c at 7+0. Good luck with your blood test tomorrow. I was mildly relieved to hear that mine had gone from 666 to over 2000 in 72 hours. So, it's been two weeks tomorrow since that last bit of good news -- I guess I'm just waiting for the next bit. I'm still doing progesterone, actually switched from shots to gel on Friday, so wondering if the spotting was related to the switch. The dr told me to do a shot yesterday instead of gel, but it was my last one, so I'm doing the gel again today. 

Hope you hear good news tomorrow!!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad the spotting stopped! I'm sure it practically stops your heart to see it! Can't wait for good news from your scan! :hugs:
> 
> I'm worried about Sammy too! :(
> 
> So, my appointment! :) I have 20 follicles today... all between 14-22mm! :happydance: I do my trigger shot sometime tonight and egg retrieval is Tuesday! EEK!
> 
> 
> Good job! I can't believe this is almost over for you!Click to expand...

Megg, that's an awesome number!! I only had 13 -- so that sounds really impressive. :happydance: Just two more days to ER!! Yay!


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a scare yesterday -- spotting, dark pink-ish but not bright. It was a bad feeling, flashbacks to the last miscarriage. Dialed the on-call doctor, who advised me to wait & see. Can't help but think if it were my own RE, she would've seen me that morning -- but he was right, of course. Nothing since then, 24 hrs later, so I'm not as scared. I'll breathe easier after tomorrow's scan (if it's good news, that is).
> 
> I'm kinda worried about Sammy. I wish she'd come back & tell us how she's doing. I really hope that she just used a crap test & it's still a BFP.
> 
> Megg, good luck! I know how you feel -- and everything happens so quickly after stimms! Hoping for great news from you! :hugs:
> 
> That must have been so scary. I'm having flashbacks and I'm not even spotting. How far along are you again? You'll be so relieved when you see those heartbeats tomorrow! I have another blood test tomorrow to make sure I don't have an ectopic going on. The funny thing is that I'm not even worried about an ectopic. I'm nervous he's going to tell me that my level hasn't gone up sufficiently or is dropping. I have no reason to think that but what can I say I'm still traumatized. Are you still doing your progesterone shots?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, maxxi. I'm at 6+4 today -- last time, I was 6+5 when I started spotting, full-on m/c at 7+0. Good luck with your blood test tomorrow. I was mildly relieved to hear that mine had gone from 666 to over 2000 in 72 hours. So, it's been two weeks tomorrow since that last bit of good news -- I guess I'm just waiting for the next bit. I'm still doing progesterone, actually switched from shots to gel on Friday, so wondering if the spotting was related to the switch. The dr told me to do a shot yesterday instead of gel, but it was my last one, so I'm doing the gel again today.
> 
> Hope you hear good news tomorrow!!Click to expand...

I'm assuming that the gel can cause spotting because my nurse told me that my capsules could cause spotting and that if that happens I'd be convinced I was having problem but shouldn't worry. i haven't had any spotting with the capsules but they definitely made a point to say that the progesterone irritates the vaginal walls and cervix so I think you're OK! Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow! I hope my levels are as high as yours tomorrow.


----------



## mercyme

That's really good to hear, maxxi -- thank you! It was just a nasty shock; my heart just stopped, then I cried for a couple of hours. Finally I calmed down & rationalized it ... but it was still kind of scary. I remembered that last time, I was two days away from the first scan, so it felt like the exact same situation. 

Can't wait for you to post your levels tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Got my beta results - 1406. Now I just have to make it to the scan


----------



## mercyme

Great results, Maxxi!! That's good news.

Had my 6+5 scan today -- was nervous after the bleeding, but the little bean is still there & growing. Heard the heartbeat, which was very exciting. I finally believe that I'm pregnant. Hope it keeps growing!! :baby:


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Mercy and Maxi!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks Wallie and Mercy!

Mercy - Congrats! You can relax now! My sono is scheduled for the 21st. I'm nervous but I might as well try to relax because there's plenty of time to freak out. I'm traumatized because the first time I got pregnant I went in for my 7 week scan and there wasn't a heartbeat. My doc had me come back a week later, still nothing then did serial betas only to see that they were falling. I was scheduled for surgery in my 9th week. It's going to be a long 2 weeks. I've been off the estrogen and now he took me off the progesterone. Should make my husband happy!


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> Thanks Wallie and Mercy!
> 
> Mercy - Congrats! You can relax now! My sono is scheduled for the 21st. I'm nervous but I might as well try to relax because there's plenty of time to freak out. I'm traumatized because the first time I got pregnant I went in for my 7 week scan and there wasn't a heartbeat. My doc had me come back a week later, still nothing then did serial betas only to see that they were falling. I was scheduled for surgery in my 9th week. It's going to be a long 2 weeks. I've been off the estrogen and now he took me off the progesterone. Should make my husband happy!

Honestly, I know exactly how you feel. Two days before my 7 wk scan last time, I started spotting -- went in immediately & found that it hadn't grown past 5 wks. So, today was a really big deal for me. I know it'll be the same for you! Yes, it's the *other* 2 week wait -- take good care of yourself!


----------



## Mrs-G

Oh my god, you two are really scaring me about my scan on Thursday, going to go in all happy expecting to see my little baby and listen to it's heartbeat and what if it's not there? I really don't think I could handle that, plus I really think my dh would be upset too, I'd think that I'm to blame for not drinking enough or making an effort to eat healthily, OMG stress overload!


----------



## Mrs-G

Good luck tomorrow Megg, fx for some nice juicy eggs and strong fertilisation x


----------



## Megg33k

maxxiandniko said:


> Got my beta results - 1406. Now I just have to make it to the scan

Aww! YAY! :hugs:



mercyme said:


> Great results, Maxxi!! That's good news.
> 
> Had my 6+5 scan today -- was nervous after the bleeding, but the little bean is still there & growing. Heard the heartbeat, which was very exciting. I finally believe that I'm pregnant. Hope it keeps growing!! :baby:

EEK! :yipee: That's fantastic! :yipee:

I actually have tears rolling down my cheeks for both of you! This is not a thread where I ever find myself jealous... just happy!



Mrs-G said:


> Oh my god, you two are really scaring me about my scan on Thursday, going to go in all happy expecting to see my little baby and listen to it's heartbeat and what if it's not there? I really don't think I could handle that, plus I really think my dh would be upset too, I'd think that I'm to blame for not drinking enough or making an effort to eat healthily, OMG stress overload!

Now, you stop that! I'm sure things will be just fine, lovely! :hugs: The stress is much worse than anything you did or didn't do up until now. Take a deep breath and look forward to your scan!


AFM... We talked to the clinic and got a collection condom for at-home collection. That way, we can pretend that our babies were made through the old fashioned :sex: method. I'll just have to try and forget that we're taking the sample in at the same time they'll be knocking me out and stealing my eggs! :rofl:

Thanks for the well wishes! I certainly hope to come back with good news tomorrow!


----------



## maxxiandniko

You'll be fine MrsG! I've had an mc and chemical so I'm traumatized. You're problems sound more anatomical as opposed to me who they have diagnosed with "recurrent miscarriage". So sometimes I wonder if I'm in any of a different place than I have been before. But for now all I'm doing is visualizing little heartbeats.

Megg - Good Luck! You'll get alot tomorrow I bet and enjoy your sedation!

Mercy - that's exactly what it is - another 2ww.


----------



## mercyme

You're so sweet, Megg. Thank you very much!! :flower:
I'm excited to hear how things go for you tomorrow -- I rather liked egg collection, anesthesia & great drugs! wheee! 

MrsG, you'll be fine! One of the suckiest things about this whole LTTC / ART journey was learning & knowing too much! It's much easier to not know what can go wrong -- I feel much less innocent about fertility & pregnancy!
But I am sure things will be fine for you, the odds are in your favor. Just try to relax and don't listen to us! :haha:


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> You're so sweet, Megg. Thank you very much!! :flower:
> I'm excited to hear how things go for you tomorrow -- I rather liked egg collection, anesthesia & great drugs! wheee!
> 
> MrsG, you'll be fine! One of the suckiest things about this whole LTTC / ART journey was learning & knowing too much! It's much easier to not know what can go wrong -- I feel much less innocent about fertility & pregnancy!
> But I am sure things will be fine for you, the odds are in your favor. Just try to relax and don't listen to us! :haha:


I meant to ask were they surprised not to see twins?


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> You're so sweet, Megg. Thank you very much!! :flower:
> I'm excited to hear how things go for you tomorrow -- I rather liked egg collection, anesthesia & great drugs! wheee!
> 
> MrsG, you'll be fine! One of the suckiest things about this whole LTTC / ART journey was learning & knowing too much! It's much easier to not know what can go wrong -- I feel much less innocent about fertility & pregnancy!
> But I am sure things will be fine for you, the odds are in your favor. Just try to relax and don't listen to us! :haha:
> 
> 
> I meant to ask were they surprised not to see twins?Click to expand...


Not really. I guess that there's such a wide range, it could've meant anything? I must confess that I'm relieved that it's not twins, even though I'd have been happy if it *had* to be that way (two is better than zero). One will be much more manageable & less expensive (daycare!!!). But I'm just hoping this little sweet pea (I have a ticker!) will hang on & show up as scheduled in late July...


----------



## Megg33k

mercyme said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> You're so sweet, Megg. Thank you very much!! :flower:
> I'm excited to hear how things go for you tomorrow -- I rather liked egg collection, anesthesia & great drugs! wheee!
> 
> MrsG, you'll be fine! One of the suckiest things about this whole LTTC / ART journey was learning & knowing too much! It's much easier to not know what can go wrong -- I feel much less innocent about fertility & pregnancy!
> But I am sure things will be fine for you, the odds are in your favor. Just try to relax and don't listen to us! :haha:
> 
> 
> I meant to ask were they surprised not to see twins?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. I guess that there's such a wide range, it could've meant anything? I must confess that I'm relieved that it's not twins, even though I'd have been happy if it *had* to be that way (two is better than zero). One will be much more manageable & less expensive (daycare!!!). But I'm just hoping this little sweet pea (I have a ticker!) will hang on & show up as scheduled in late July...Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel about twins! I think sometimes the novelty would be nice... but I think it would wear off in the middle of the night when neither of them wanted to sleep! LOL


----------



## MrsF

hello ladies :flower:

megg - nearly PUPO missus :happydance: how are you feeling cherub after the ec? x x x

mercy - :hugs: i read your post about spotting / bleeding and my heart stopped - but am so so pleased everything is all good hun x x x x

mrs-g and maxxi - hello again :) just posted in the AC thread in first tri, but didn't wanna ignore you here ;) x x x

SAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY where are you sweetheart? please come and let us know that you're ok. we miss you and are worried about you hun x x x anyone heard from sammy on a pm or anything? x x x 

much love ladies x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I feel physically okay. I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I don't want to talk about it. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm more certain now than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it. Fertilization report in the morning. Not holding out any hope at all for this cycle.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> I feel physically okay. I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I don't want to talk about it. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm more certain now than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it. Fertilization report in the morning. Not holding out any hope at all for this cycle.

Big hugs Megg. I know it's easier said than done but you may be very surprised in the morning so try to be hopeful. I know the feeling of having things work out way differently than they were supposed to. What did the doc say about getting 4?


----------



## MrsF

:hugs: megg x x x i can hear your disappointment sweetheart, and i know there's not much i can say to help you today. i will save my words of wisdom for another day (;)) and just send you a whole bunch of hugs across the pond :hugs: x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs-G

maxxiandniko said:


> You'll be fine MrsG! I've had an mc and chemical so I'm traumatized. You're problems sound more anatomical as opposed to me who they have diagnosed with "recurrent miscarriage". So sometimes I wonder if I'm in any of a different place than I have been before. But for now all I'm doing is visualizing little heartbeats.
> 
> Megg - Good Luck! You'll get alot tomorrow I bet and enjoy your sedation!
> 
> Mercy - that's exactly what it is - another 2ww.

Yeah but this is my first ever pregnancy so I don't know if I have a recurrent miscarriage problem, that's why I'm concerned but thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, I know how you feel, I was disappointed with getting 7 but I have more confidence now, I could only have 1 put back and mine only got to day 3 and I still got my bfp, so please do not be too worried at this stage. Fx for your fertilisation report honey and I'm thinking of you. X


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies how are you.
Meggs- like MrsG said, it only takes one.....hoping for you hon.

I am travelling on business again and it is cooooold here....brrrr. My gosh, this little baby has more airmiles already than most adults do :)


----------



## Megg33k

If my fertilization report is decent tomorrow, I'll regain some hope. I'm just terrified that nothing will fertilize. :(



maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I feel physically okay. I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I don't want to talk about it. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm more certain now than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it. Fertilization report in the morning. Not holding out any hope at all for this cycle.
> 
> Big hugs Megg. I know it's easier said than done but you may be very surprised in the morning so try to be hopeful. I know the feeling of having things work out way differently than they were supposed to. What did the doc say about getting 4?Click to expand...

He didn't say much about getting 4. His voice rang of disappointment... but he didn't say much. He just said, "I had trouble getting to some of the smaller ones. But, we got 4. We'll call you in the morning and let you know how it goes." That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## mercyme

Megg33k said:


> If my fertilization report is decent tomorrow, I'll regain some hope. I'm just terrified that nothing will fertilize. :(
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I feel physically okay. I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I don't want to talk about it. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm more certain now than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it. Fertilization report in the morning. Not holding out any hope at all for this cycle.
> 
> Big hugs Megg. I know it's easier said than done but you may be very surprised in the morning so try to be hopeful. I know the feeling of having things work out way differently than they were supposed to. What did the doc say about getting 4?Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't say much about getting 4. His voice rang of disappointment... but he didn't say much. He just said, "I had trouble getting to some of the smaller ones. But, we got 4. We'll call you in the morning and let you know how it goes." That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Thinking of you, Megg. Hoping for good news tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> If my fertilization report is decent tomorrow, I'll regain some hope. I'm just terrified that nothing will fertilize. :(
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I feel physically okay. I only managed to have 4 eggs retrieved. I don't want to talk about it. I feel like my heart's been ripped out. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm more certain now than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it. Fertilization report in the morning. Not holding out any hope at all for this cycle.
> 
> Big hugs Megg. I know it's easier said than done but you may be very surprised in the morning so try to be hopeful. I know the feeling of having things work out way differently than they were supposed to. What did the doc say about getting 4?Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't say much about getting 4. His voice rang of disappointment... but he didn't say much. He just said, "I had trouble getting to some of the smaller ones. But, we got 4. We'll call you in the morning and let you know how it goes." That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.Click to expand...

Kind of like when my guy said "Well let's hope they take". Try to sleep well tonight, think positive thoughts and we're all sending positive energy your way. You'll see how things can take a surprising turn in one night.


----------



## Britt11

sending you positive vibes Meggs, looking forward to your update tomorrow
hugs,


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, any news Hun?


----------



## Megg33k

Most of you have already read... but yes! I had 4 eggs retrieved, 3 were mature, and all 3 fertilized! So, I had 100% fertilization rate. I could be PUPO as soon as Friday... maybe Sunday. We'll see when we get there. I won't know until Friday morning if we're waiting on Day 5 or not. I hope all 3 make it to transfer. I know they might not, but I hope they do! And, yes... We'll put back everything that is still going that day.


----------



## mercyme

:hug:

So excited for you, Megg! Will keep fingers crossed -- can't wait to hear more good news!


----------



## Megg33k

We still haven't heard from Sammy, have we? :(


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


Megg33k said:


> Most of you have already read... but yes! I had 4 eggs retrieved, 3 were mature, and all 3 fertilized! So, I had 100% fertilization rate. I could be PUPO as soon as Friday... maybe Sunday. We'll see when we get there. I won't know until Friday morning if we're waiting on Day 5 or not. I hope all 3 make it to transfer. I know they might not, but I hope they do! And, yes... We'll put back everything that is still going that day.

awesome news Meggs!! :happydance: I had a good feeling :)

:hugs:

yes, where is Sammy? :nope:


----------



## Megg33k

She was on today.. err... yesterday now. I PM'd her. :shrug:


----------



## Doodar

Just popping in to say HI!!! it's been a while. Hope your all well. Megg can't believe you are at embryo stage already, where does the time go. Sounds like things are going really well :thumbup: Hope your ok hunny, sorry I've not been around. Hope your keeping well. Can't wait to hear about todays progress. x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Just popping in to say HI!!! it's been a while. Hope your all well. Megg can't believe you are at embryo stage already, where does the time go. Sounds like things are going really well :thumbup: Hope your ok hunny, sorry I've not been around. Hope your keeping well. Can't wait to hear about todays progress. x

Oh, Vickie! I was just thinking of you yesterday! I was wondering if you were around, how were doing, etc, etc! I miss you, honey! I totally understand stepping back though! :hugs:


----------



## MrsF

doodar :hugs: so lovely to hear from you :) how are you doing? x x x

megg - any update today hun? :hugs:

i was thinking of Sammy today as well, miss you hun if you're out there x x x


----------



## maxxiandniko

OK so I had a scare this morning. I woke up to brown spotting. I was so upset. I'll called the doctor and they had me come in at 10 for a sono and blood work. The sono looked ok for my date and thankfully the progesterone and estradiol levels were good. My beta was a little over 4000. I'm still freaked out though. And I have a little secret. The doctor thinks she sees twins. I have my next scan for the 21st unless I see more spotting (I don't even want to say blood). Let's hope there isn't. I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Wallie

Oh my Maxi, scarey stuff but if all the tests are coming back okay, hopefully it's just those two little embies snuggling in now. But OMG how freaked out are you at the possiblity of twins. :yipee:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wallie said:


> Oh my Maxi, scarey stuff but if all the tests are coming back okay, hopefully it's just those two little embies snuggling in now. But OMG how freaked out are you at the possiblity of twins. :yipee:

Not freaked out at all. I guess I'm still expecting something bad to happen. If the next sono goes well I may start to freak out a little then.


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, any news today? I'll look on November thread, good luck for 2moz if your on 3 day transfer and good luck for the tww!!!!! But then again your patience throughout this has been remarkable, well done you!

Doodar, you doing ok hun?

Wallie, good luck with your tx over Xmas! Hope you don't get any side effects but if you do hopefully it'll be worth it!

Sammy, if your reading but not posting, I'm guessing it didn't turn out well, I'm so sorry, keep your spirits up Hun and good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, no news today, girls. I don't think I was supposed to expect them to call me today though. At least, I'm not aware that they would be. They told me yesterday that I'd hear from them Friday morning by 10am to let me know if we're doing the transfer at 1pm or if we're waiting until Sunday. Is it strange for them not to talk to me every day?



maxxiandniko said:


> OK so I had a scare this morning. I woke up to brown spotting. I was so upset. I'll called the doctor and they had me come in at 10 for a sono and blood work. The sono looked ok for my date and thankfully the progesterone and estradiol levels were good. My beta was a little over 4000. I'm still freaked out though. And I have a little secret. The doctor thinks she sees twins. I have my next scan for the 21st unless I see more spotting (I don't even want to say blood). Let's hope there isn't. I can't take it anymore!

I hope there's no more spotting, honey! Twins would be amazing!


----------



## Britt11

maxxiandniko said:


> OK so I had a scare this morning. I woke up to brown spotting. I was so upset. I'll called the doctor and they had me come in at 10 for a sono and blood work. The sono looked ok for my date and thankfully the progesterone and estradiol levels were good. My beta was a little over 4000. I'm still freaked out though. And I have a little secret. The doctor thinks she sees twins. I have my next scan for the 21st unless I see more spotting (I don't even want to say blood). Let's hope there isn't. I can't take it anymore!

ohh exciting Maxxi :happydance: twins would be awesome, I think I read that there can be increased spotting with twins and suppose to be fairly common. 
how far along are you?

Meggs- looking forward to an update tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Britt11 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> OK so I had a scare this morning. I woke up to brown spotting. I was so upset. I'll called the doctor and they had me come in at 10 for a sono and blood work. The sono looked ok for my date and thankfully the progesterone and estradiol levels were good. My beta was a little over 4000. I'm still freaked out though. And I have a little secret. The doctor thinks she sees twins. I have my next scan for the 21st unless I see more spotting (I don't even want to say blood). Let's hope there isn't. I can't take it anymore!
> 
> ohh exciting Maxxi :happydance: twins would be awesome, I think I read that there can be increased spotting with twins and suppose to be fairly common.
> how far along are you?
> 
> Meggs- looking forward to an update tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and I think I read that somewhere too. I'm only 5 weeks today.


----------



## maxxiandniko

OK brown bleeding came back this morning. Nothing all day yesterday and then surprise. I called the doc who said she doesn't need to do another scan since all looked good yesterday. If it turns into clots or bright red blood then I've got to call them. I feel fine, no cramps but I'm still freaked out. I hope this goes away soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping it goes soon, Maxxi!


----------



## mercyme

OMG, twins!! that would be fun, maxxi. So, are you doing the progesterone suppositories? I'm doing the Crinone, and apparently spotting is super common. You are fine, I just know it. After my u/s on Monday, I had bright streaks of blood, even a little bit of tissue -- but it was just the irritation of the vagina/cervix + the Crinone. :hugs: 

Megg, thinking of you today -- wondering if embies will be going back today or later.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mercy! Still no clue. Waiting for my phone to ring!


----------



## Britt11

Maxxi- hope the spotting stops, gosh that is nerve racking! Like the doc said they scanned you and all was fine :hugs:

Meggs- eagarly waiting for your phone to ring too!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

mercyme said:


> OMG, twins!! that would be fun, maxxi. So, are you doing the progesterone suppositories? I'm doing the Crinone, and apparently spotting is super common. You are fine, I just know it. After my u/s on Monday, I had bright streaks of blood, even a little bit of tissue -- but it was just the irritation of the vagina/cervix + the Crinone. :hugs:
> 
> Megg, thinking of you today -- wondering if embies will be going back today or later.


I actually stopped the capsules this past Monday because my progesterone levels were good. It's so nervewracking. I'm running to the bathroom every 5 mins. It's quieted down so I hope it stays quiet.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Hoping it goes soon, Maxxi!


Thank you. Aren't you just looking forward to all the stress of getting pregnant with ivf?


----------



## mercyme

maxxiandniko said:


> mercyme said:
> 
> 
> OMG, twins!! that would be fun, maxxi. So, are you doing the progesterone suppositories? I'm doing the Crinone, and apparently spotting is super common. You are fine, I just know it. After my u/s on Monday, I had bright streaks of blood, even a little bit of tissue -- but it was just the irritation of the vagina/cervix + the Crinone. :hugs:
> 
> Megg, thinking of you today -- wondering if embies will be going back today or later.
> 
> 
> I actually stopped the capsules this past Monday because my progesterone levels were good. It's so nervewracking. I'm running to the bathroom every 5 mins. It's quieted down so I hope it stays quiet.Click to expand...


I totally know how you feel! I'm jealous that you got to stop the progesterone already. The standard protocol at my clinic is progesterone until 10 weeks. 2.5 weeks to go . . .


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> Maxxi- hope the spotting stops, gosh that is nerve racking! Like the doc said they scanned you and all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Meggs- eagarly waiting for your phone to ring too!!!!

I gave up and called them. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though! 



maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hoping it goes soon, Maxxi!
> 
> 
> Thank you. Aren't you just looking forward to all the stress of getting pregnant with ivf?Click to expand...

I am! :)


----------



## teapot

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me stalking - the thread where I live is all quiet.

Maxxi, great news that your tests yesterday were reassuring & poss twins(!), how lovely (shhhh...). 
for what it's worth, I think brown spotting is ok isn't it? It must be frightening, but if it's brown, it's old leftovers.

Meggie! So you might be PUPO right now? WOW, that's exciting. I'll look out for you later on November. x

Congratulations to all you other BFPers on this thread, I'm sorry I don't know you all individually. There was a nice little handful of BFP's on this thread, how lovely...

To the BFN ladies, I hope you don't have to wait much longer for good news...


----------



## Megg33k

No, I won't be until 1pm... which is a little over 2 hours away still.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Maxxi- hope the spotting stops, gosh that is nerve racking! Like the doc said they scanned you and all was fine :hugs:
> 
> Meggs- eagarly waiting for your phone to ring too!!!!
> 
> I gave up and called them. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though!
> 
> 
> 
> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hoping it goes soon, Maxxi!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. Aren't you just looking forward to all the stress of getting pregnant with ivf?Click to expand...
> 
> I am! :)Click to expand...

Well let's hope that all you have is the regular stuff like morning sickness! You don't want what I have.


----------



## mercyme

Oh, Megg! How exciting. I'm hoping hard that your little guys stick! :hugs:
Please keep us posted, PUPO lady!

Teapot, nice to have you here!

We got pictures of our blasts -- two little round things -- I wish we could tell which one stuck! :haha: Now we've got a nice little picture of an in-utero blob.


----------



## maxxiandniko

teapot said:


> Hi Girls,
> Hope you don't mind me stalking - the thread where I live is all quiet.
> 
> Maxxi, great news that your tests yesterday were reassuring & poss twins(!), how lovely (shhhh...).
> for what it's worth, I think brown spotting is ok isn't it? It must be frightening, but if it's brown, it's old leftovers.
> 
> Meggie! So you might be PUPO right now? WOW, that's exciting. I'll look out for you later on November. x
> 
> Congratulations to all you other BFPers on this thread, I'm sorry I don't know you all individually. There was a nice little handful of BFP's on this thread, how lovely...
> 
> To the BFN ladies, I hope you don't have to wait much longer for good news...


Thanks teapot. I sure hope it is. I'm feeling ok, no cramps or anything. It just needs to leave. My doc told me that for the first trimester I can't have sex because this is exactly what could happen and she doesn't want me to go through this again. This bleeding is not from sex though since I haven't had any since before the ivf. I have no idea what's causing this stuff but for now it's brown and quieting down (that rhymed).


----------



## Megg33k

I have pics of in-utero blobs too! :)

I'm a little drugged up on Valium! LOL But, I'm home. I had 2 put back, as the doctor said they were way too high quality to risk putting all 3. He was very nervous about the possibility of triplets if we'd done all of them. So, the 3rd will likely be frozen on Sunday. 

Here they are before being put back:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5250031950_eb7cdd53d9_z.jpg

And, this is them after (they're the white dots in the circles): 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5250031906_eca96de8aa_z.jpg


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats on being PUPO Megg!


----------



## mercyme

Hooray, Megg! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love the pics -- those are some cute little cells there! :haha:
Actually they do look really good. How exciting.


----------



## Megg33k

My OH said they looked really good too. I don't know the difference, but I think they're beautiful! LOL


----------



## Britt11

OMG Meggs congrats on being pupo with twins :happydance::happydance::happydance:
thanks for sharing the pictures, that is so cool- i have never seen that before, super cool to see them inside too.

so happy for you, now the 2ww....hope it goes by quickly

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

At least its only a 12 day wait! LOL Thank you!


----------



## Britt11

okay awesome!! we will keep you entertained until then :)

hugs


----------



## Megg33k

I'll need it, I think! Although, I'm not really stressing at the moment. I know there's a good chance it will work but still a chance it won't... and I'm just hoping that the better outcome wins! I know there's nothing more I can do. 

Funny enough, I felt like this wasn't going to happen. Even today, I felt like I'd not get to finish the process. And, tonight, it still feels very foreign. It feels like I'm watching someone else's life unfold. But, then I realize that those little embies in the pic are in my tummy and probably still dividing and getting bigger and stronger. Its very difficult to wrap my head around that... in a good way. :)


----------



## Wallie

Hey Megg, would you believe it, he said they were all TOO GOOD to put all three back. How wonderful it must be to hear that. FX'd they stick. What a great photo too, what a thing to cherish.


----------



## Megg33k

I was SHOCKED that they were "TOO GOOD" to put them all back in. I'm trying to tell myself that if all three scared him I'd have triplets, then that means he must think I'm likely to end up with twins. I mean, you can't have triplets if you don't even get to twins, right? And, here I am knowing I'd be ecstatic with 1!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Megg
wishing you loads of luck and love- your pics are fantastic! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsF

megg! what awesome pics!!!! many many congrats on finally being pupo! And before christmas too!!! :happydance: the embies look so cute and plump!!!! too good to put 3 back?!!!!!!! one word - twins ;)

12 days - hope it's a smooth wait for you mate, we'll all be here to get you through it x x x


----------



## Doodar

Megg!!! what can I say, those embies are looking mighty fine my friend. I can see a BFP on the horizon. Can't wait for OTD woohoo!!! PUPO!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, girls! We do keep tossing around the twin thing. We want to prepare ourselves for it, as a real possibility. I'm just trying to keep in check that we could also end up with a failed cycle, no matter how good they look. I wish there were guarantees... for all of us!


----------



## Mrs-G

Well done megg and good luck with the tww, oh my god a twin bfp for Xmas, how fantastic would that be!


----------



## Megg33k

More fantastic than I could actually ever imagine! I can't even fathom being that lucky in this life!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies :flower:

megg, how you holding up in the wait sweetheart? thinking of you x x x 

are there any other ladies going through treatment, or is the thread winding down now? 

much love x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I think its winding down. I'm okay. I'm 4dp3dt today. Today or yesterday is when implantation should have started if they're still going. I'm just hoping that there's still something knocking around in there and finding a cozy spot. I can't bear to think that they could have stopped growing already! I'm hoping but I'm scared its already over.


----------



## Britt11

Hey Meggs, we are all still here for you to watch you get your BFP :hugs:

I am sure beany is fine, I felt nothing during the 2ww- so it surprised me that so many women report a ton of symptoms during that time


----------



## Megg33k

I feel like its going to fall out or something! :dohh: I know that's not possible though.


----------



## mercyme

Megg, I keep checking back to see how you're doing, even though this thread has almost run its course. Sending you lots of baby dust & sticky vibes! Hoping to hear good news from you soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Megg33k said:


> I feel like its going to fall out or something! :dohh: I know that's not possible though.

:rofl: too cute

Mercyme- wow I see you are 8 weeks, how are you doing hon?


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, Britt. I'm doing okay -- vacillating between ravenous hunger & nausea (no vomiting), but other than that, good. I'm going in for my second scan on Friday. Last scan at 6+5, heard heartbeat. I think it will finally feel real on Friday, if things have progressed as they should.

Thinking I should stop being superstitious & join you ladies over in the First Tri board!


----------



## Britt11

yes please do, there is an assisted conception thread that has lots of ladies you will recognize. :)
I too have been a hungry little piggy :)
no nausea really, not sure how that skipped me, hope all is ok
cheers,


----------



## Megg33k

To our bfp's: Did you feel like it had worked? Or did you expect bad news? I feel nothing (or almost nothing) at 9dpo aka 6dp3dt and scared its failed. Anyone?


----------



## mercyme

Hi Megg, I'm really hopeful for you.

As for what I thought . . . I was determined not to test early! Basically, I didn't symptom spot. I assumed that everything was due to the Ovidrel. 

But . . . my boobs seemed huge, and I started to wonder, and next thing I knew, I'd bought 5 dollar store tests. :haha: At 6dp5dt, I thought I saw a breath of a line (prob. my imagination); 7 days, a faint line (it was ghost-like!), at 8 days, I could tell there was a line, but still super-faint. (I was thinking that maybe it was still the Ovidrel.) At 9 days, a clear line in the morning & a strong line in the evening. 

At 11 days, my beta was over 600 -- which makes me think those tests were crap, if they weren't picking up a strong line earlier -- wouldn't my hcg have been really high at 9 days? like 200 or something?

Anyway, the 2ww didn't suck because I didn't want to know it was a "no". I was grateful for the hope that it would work, and was in no rush to get bad news. 

I probably would've been pretty depressed if it didn't work, but we did end up with 2 frostie-blasts, and that was a nice back-up.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Meggs,
I didnt do IVF but in my 2ww I felt nothing had absolutey no symptoms. I thought for sure I was out so I went to a martini and sushi party as well as I did intense workouts trying to prepare for IVF> The biggest tip off now thinking back was the lack of AF symptoms. Every other month I thought I was pregs because I had symptoms but they were AF symptoms. I only started to get some symptoms well well after my bfp and really not too much.
My boobs didnt get bigger until later
good luck hon, when are you testing?
hugs,


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I have betas on the 22nd. I have a few positive things going on, but I just feel like bad news is coming... Impending doom. :( Maybe its just fear. But I feel like I have zero chance. My backup frosty didn't make it. :( I'd have to start all over.


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg, I was hopeful but was trying not to get my hopes up, I had no symptoms other than those I'd been getting from my pessaries, the only time I thought I knew was the day before my test date, I got a really strong taste of blood in my mouth, just for a minute or two, I have never had that before in my life!

Try to hold out to test day, it made it really special when I got the bfp!


----------



## MrsF

heya megg x x x 

i was convinced i was out - looking back, the only thing i guess that was different was that i was far more teary. And my cervix was different too.

how long to go now hunni? i think you're holding up faberlus-ly, we're all rooting for you x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, MrsF. 5 days.


----------



## Doodar

Hey Megg Glad to see your holding up hunny. Not sure if this helps but I didn't get any symptoms at all during the 2ww. I have a good feeling for you hun. Positive thinking, Positive thinking. It's hard I know but try stay strong and positive until otd. Sending loads of positive vibes to you bud!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Vickie! How you doing, honey? I miss you! And, I miss knowing what's going on in your life! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Aw sweetie pie do you really mean that. No one has every said that to me before. I didn't think anyone was really interested in what was going on in my life. Your so sweet. I'm doing good though I've finally got my head together and I've had the all clear from the clinic and I'm good to go next cycle for a frozen transfer, so if AF behaves herself then CD1 should be around 14th Jan and I'm guessing transfer will take place at start of Feb. So sorry I've not been around for you more but I'm back now with a clear head and ready to take on the world again.

All you ladies are amazing. The courage and strength required to take on the ivf journey is just mountainous and you ladies have shown you have more courage and strength than anyone I know. Your all truely amazing.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Aw sweetie pie do you really mean that. No one has every said that to me before. I didn't think anyone was really interested in what was going on in my life. Your so sweet. I'm doing good though I've finally got my head together and I've had the all clear from the clinic and I'm good to go next cycle for a frozen transfer, so if AF behaves herself then CD1 should be around 14th Jan and I'm guessing transfer will take place at start of Feb. So sorry I've not been around for you more but I'm back now with a clear head and ready to take on the world again.
> 
> All you ladies are amazing. The courage and strength required to take on the ivf journey is just mountainous and you ladies have shown you have more courage and strength than anyone I know. Your all truely amazing.

I'm shocked! Of course I mean that! You really didn't think anyone was interested? :cry: That's so sad! I think of you nearly every day, but I was trying to give you space to heal. You have no idea how happy I was to see you post! I imagine others feel the same way, but I know for certain you have at least 1 very big fan who is quite interested in how you're doing! I'm wishing you so much luck on your FET cycle! I truly hope for great things in Feb! Maybe you can get a BFP on my birthday (Feb 25). I would love that as a gift! :hugs:

Glad to hear you'll be around more! I do miss you when you wander away!


----------



## Doodar

Your so cute! you made me smile. In fact you always make me smile. I would love nothing more than to get a bfp on your birthday, how cool would that be.x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Your so cute! you made me smile. In fact you always make me smile. I would love nothing more than to get a bfp on your birthday, how cool would that be.x

It would be amazing! And, I'm glad I could make you smile! Now, get working on relaxing in time for that Feb 25 BFP!


----------



## MrsF

heya ladies x x x

doodar :hugs: so pleased you've had the all clear to go for a FET in January - this could be the one hun :) my success was with my first FET, think i was less stressed, knew what was happening, and less hormones being shoved around my body. i wish you all the very best hun x x x

megg :hugs: nearly there cheruboo x x x what are your initial thoughts? are you feeling any different? still rooting for the christmas bfp :) x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

MrsF said:


> heya ladies x x x
> 
> doodar :hugs: so pleased you've had the all clear to go for a FET in January - this could be the one hun :) my success was with my first FET, think i was less stressed, knew what was happening, and less hormones being shoved around my body. i wish you all the very best hun x x x
> 
> megg :hugs: nearly there cheruboo x x x what are your initial thoughts? are you feeling any different? still rooting for the christmas bfp :) x x x x

Well, 2 days ago I was sure it had failed... for no reason. Today, I'm a better frame of mind and just think that my chances are better for it having worked than not. I feel totally normal most of the time, but I do get "symptoms" to spot throughout the day. Right now, I couldn't pick out a single one though. So, I'm hoping the coming and going means its less likely to be all in my head, iykwim? We'll see in 3 days!


----------



## hayley1982

Sorry for buttin onto thread.
Has anyone heard from sammy2009.i think her treatment was bfn and she not been on since.i posted a msg on her board on the 10th but was goin to ppst another and the bit where you put visitor msgs has gone.has she closed her account or just blocked me off?


----------



## Britt11

hi Hayley,
I dont think she has blocked you, we havent heard from her at all either. I think she had a bfn but I also think she is going through some serious martial problems that she is likely focusing on (based on her last posts). I know TTC can very stressful on a relationship- DH and I had some issues too.
I think maybe one day when she is ready she might hopefully come back
cheers,


----------



## mercyme

Yes, I've missed Sammy, too. am a bit worried about her, but hopeful that she's taking good care of herself & working things out with her OH. I keep hoping to see her on the boards...

Megg, are you really not home testing? Your beta is tomorrow, right? I'm on pins & needles for you -- really, really hoping that you get your BFP. Thinking of you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh yes thinking of you Meggs. I pray you get your bfp tomorrow!!
hugs


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely not heard from Sammy... :(

I have betas today that they're keeping a bloody secret... and then betas Wednesday that will determine if the cycle was a success or not! I'm so losing my mind waiting!


----------



## Britt11

what???? thats crazy, why wont they tell you?
Meggs, oh come on do a HPT.....


----------



## Wallie

yeh Megg if you're getting Betas done, I think you should just POAS tomorrow morning. That would drive me crazy. Are you not going loopy? Good luck though, FX'd


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... They didn't tell me, but I cheated the system! I went straight to the hospital lab and got my results! The clinic doesn't even know yet!

I'M PREGNANT!!! Beta = 95!!!

Pics under spoiler!

Spoiler
Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5278107749_c63c28d332.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5278107663_e4fd807b13_z.jpg

I really didn't think it had worked! I swear! I'm so happy I could die!


----------



## Doodar

OMG OMG OMG I am so happy for you right now. I'm beaming from ear to ear. I knew it would work. I just knew it!!! OMG you so deserve this hunny. Way to go preggo lady. WooHoooooooooooooooooooo. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Britt11

OMG what a wonderful post to read!!!! :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I am so freakin happy for you Meggs, but I have to say I really thought you were. Your lack of AF symptoms was exactly what I had in the 2ww.
Congrats you deserve it now enjoy. Now the wait to find out if there is one or 2!! :winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

also girls, just wanted to let you know we had our 12 week u/s and everything is perfect!! Baby is awesome and actually measuring a bit big at 13w1d.
DH and I are on :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! I'm actually not feeling that awful feeling of dread like I did before with the other 2 times. And, I have lines you can see this time! That's helping loads. I've never had a very visible line before... let alone that I got a positive digi tonight with evening wee and not much of a hold! :) 


CONGRATS about your scan! PERFECT!!!


----------



## Britt11

Megg33k said:


> Thank you! I'm actually not feeling that awful feeling of dread like I did before with the other 2 times. And, I have lines you can see this time! That's helping loads. I've never had a very visible line before... let alone that I got a positive digi tonight with evening wee and not much of a hold! :)
> 
> 
> CONGRATS about your scan! PERFECT!!!

thanks hon.
enjoy your time and this moment you deserve it. Let yourself celebrate, you are preggo lady! I think thats a great line too :thumbup: The digi is so cool hey? I hope you have a nice first trimester like I am having. One of the lucky ones I guess

Congrats again!!! so happy for you


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm actually not feeling that awful feeling of dread like I did before with the other 2 times. And, I have lines you can see this time! That's helping loads. I've never had a very visible line before... let alone that I got a positive digi tonight with evening wee and not much of a hold! :)
> 
> 
> CONGRATS about your scan! PERFECT!!!
> 
> thanks hon.
> enjoy your time and this moment you deserve it. Let yourself celebrate, you are preggo lady! I think thats a great line too :thumbup: The digi is so cool hey? I hope you have a nice first trimester like I am having. One of the lucky ones I guess
> 
> Congrats again!!! so happy for youClick to expand...

I'd love a great first trimester! :) Thanks! I'm definitely going to enjoy this!


----------



## MrsF

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPP WWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPP!!!!! the biggest congrats to you and your DH megg!!!! You absolute legend going straight to the clinic!! I am so happy for you i actually have tears in my eyes!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

are you the last in the thread???!!!! What a fab note to end the thread on!!!!

I miss Sammy too, i left here a message in her inbox to let her know i was thinking of her. Sammy, if you're lurking my lovely, we miss you and hope you are well.

megg - come over to 1st tri AC thread - that's a bloody order! x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't know there was a 1st tri AC! I'll be there! :kiss:


----------



## Mrs-G

Megg well done, bet that was worth the wait ;-)

Come on over to 1st tri!


----------



## mercyme

Megg, I'm so thrilled for you -- I had a really good feeling about it -- so glad it's come true. :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt;

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!!! Glad to see you in 1st tri, too!


----------



## Wallie

congratulations Megg, wonderful news and a wonderful line.


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, lovelies!


----------

